#ubuntu-es 2011-06-27
<wero> me sale el archivo en blanco w
<lokvendra> con cual ubuntu?
<lokvendra> natty?
<XuMuK> con lka que te de la gana
<Pechi> wero, te sale el archivo en blanco?????
<wero> sii
<lokvendra> una que no tenga problemas con la netbook
<wero> me salia con letras ahora me sale en blanco
<Pechi> lo as debido de eliminar jjejejee
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ninguna los tiene
<wero> jejejej y como lo restauro ?
<Pechi> borra la carpeta compat-wireless-2010-10-16  y empieza desde el principio
<lokvendra> no diria lo mismo
<lokvendra> he tenido problema
<XuMuK> será la cosa de tu netbook y no de ubuntu
<lokvendra> con Hardy
<wero> ok borrada empesare de nevu
<XuMuK> ostia
<wero> nuevo
<XuMuK> y por que no con gutsy?
<lokvendra> luego probe con xubuntu
<lokvendra> pero era lenta
<XuMuK> entonces no habia ni netbooks)
<lokvendra> y ahora con natty
<Pechi> ok wero
<lokvendra> la netbook la tengo hace un año
<lokvendra> a hardy lo probe con la de escritorio
<XuMuK> pero eso no viene al caso...
<XuMuK> tu haz el pendrive y prueba...
<lokvendra> ya lo se
<lokvendra> solo te lo comento... como he tenido problemas
<XuMuK> lokvendra, tienes winXP ahora? pues bajate universal-usb-creator (ese nunca me dió ningun problema) y lo haces
<XuMuK> en la pagina de ubuntu mismo lo puedes bajar
<XuMuK> installer, perdona... es universal-usb-installer
<XuMuK> lokvendra, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<XuMuK> lokvendra, el enlace directo para descarga http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.5.exe
<XuMuK> lokvendra, que? que tal va?
<lokvendra> lo baje
<lokvendra> estoy con universal usb installer
<lokvendra> borraré bt3 del pendrive
<lokvendra> y le meto natty
<lokvendra> con universal usb
<XuMuK> lokvendra, claro, hay una opcion de formatear
<wero> pechi
<lokvendra> formatear que?
<lokvendra> el pendriver
<XuMuK> si
<lokvendra> si
<wero> pues hice todo y se me desconecto al red reinicie y volvio a conectar
<lokvendra> no tengo otra...estoy eneso
<lokvendra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYI0Zl3v-2A
<lokvendra> ahi les hice un video con el problema
<lokvendra> que me pasa...
<AgBe> alguien me puede ayudar con una instalacion?=?
<lokvendra> adios bt3... :(
<fosco_> !ask AgBe
<kubot> AgBe: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<XuMuK> lokvendra, sí, pero ya sabia lo que era
<AgBe> gracias (fosco, kubot), necesito instalar puppy linux
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> alguien me podria ayudar a configurar control remoto de una tarjeta tv LifeView FlyVIDEO2000
<AgBe> necesito instalar puppy linux desde donde lo bajo??
<chasqui> aca he posteado mas informacion http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633284/
<lokvendra> <XuMuK>
<lokvendra> listo el pen con natty
<lokvendra> estoy en el menu
<lokvendra> instalo ubuntu on a hard disk?
<Pechi> wero perdona estaba haciendo cosas
<Pechi> con eso no te a servido?
<chasqui> recomiendo que primero pruebes
<lokvendra> o boot from first hard dsik
<lokvendra> entonces?
<lokvendra> seria run ubuntu from this usb?
<lokvendra> esa verdad?
<chasqui> si
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> perdon pero quiero consulatar...
<lokvendra> constultar antes...*
<chasqui> al probar no danas nada
<lokvendra> el menu que vi recien no lo habia visto antes asi que creo que algo cambio
<lokvendra> mas dañado?
<lokvendra> el daño ya esta hecho...
<lokvendra> ahora hay que repararlo
<lokvendra> muy bien
<lokvendra> estoy dentro
<lokvendra> del entorno grafico
<lokvendra> ahora que debo hacer
<lokvendra> <XuMuK>evidentemente habia algo malo en la SD
<chasqui> tsi todo va bien es que es compatible con tu hardware
<chasqui> instalalo
<lokvendra> como conecto a la red desde natty?
<lokvendra> lo instalo entonces?
<chasqui> pero ten cuidad con las particiones y no borres windows
<lokvendra> por eso
<lokvendra> entonces me guias?
<lokvendra> lo voy a isntalar...
<chasqui> hay un icono de instalacion
<lokvendra> si no es la primera distro que instalo
<lokvendra> lo he hecho muchas veces tantas como he roto sistemas.. :)
<chasqui> :)
<lokvendra> ahora hay un mensaje
<chasqui> creo que todos hemos roto el sistema cuando venimos desde windows
<lokvendra> preaprandose para instalar ubuntu
<lokvendra> tiene al menos 4GB de espacio de disco disponible
<Pechi> AgBe http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<chasqui> y las particiones ext que hicistes
<lokvendra> tengo qu eesperrar ya te escibo...
<lokvendra> bien
<lokvendra> asignar espacio en disco
<lokvendra> hay tres ocpines
<lokvendra> isntalar con w7
<XuMuK> elige manual
<lokvendra> reemplazar
<lokvendra> o algo mas
<lokvendra> la que dice algo mas?
<lokvendra> sera la manual?
<XuMuK> es la ultima si no me equivoco
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> bien
<lokvendra> sda
<lokvendra> dsa1 ntfs
<lokvendra> espacio libre
<lokvendra> sda2 ntfd
<lokvendra> sda5 fat32
<XuMuK> cuanto espacio libre hay?
<lokvendra> aha 5.2 gb libre
<lokvendra> y la de w7 es la sda2
<XuMuK> y sda5 lleva algo?
<lokvendra> n
<lokvendra> no
<XuMuK> esta claro que necesitas un poco más de 5 gigas
<lokvendra> tiene 27.1 gb
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> pero deberia tener esas dos particiones juntas
<XuMuK> pues junta la de 5 y 27
<lokvendra> como?
<XuMuK> eliminando la sda5
<XuMuK> aparecera como inasignado
<lokvendra> borrando...
<XuMuK> pero solo si estas seguro que no barras algo importante
<lokvendra> si lo estoy
<Pechi> hasta mañana
<Pechi> que os sea leve
<XuMuK> cuanta ram tiene tu netbook?
<lokvendra> gracias
<lokvendra> 2 GB
<XuMuK> Pechi, adios)
<lokvendra> <Pechi> chau gracias
<XuMuK> pues separa otros dos para swap
<lokvendra> bien borro
<lokvendra> como lo hago ?
<XuMuK> crear nueva particion tipo swap tamaño 2 gigas
<XuMuK> el resto ext4 para /
<lokvendra> demora...
<XuMuK> pues a esperar
<XuMuK> se esta instalando ya, no?
<lokvendra> no estoy aqui
<lokvendra> he borrado la particion de 27 gb
<lokvendra> en cual creo la swap
<lokvendra> en el espacio libre?
<chasqui> xumuck sabras que se necesita para correr ejecutable de cd interactivo con flash el cd es cuttingEdge intermedio es de Ingles
<XuMuK> si, crear, 2 gigas, tipo swap
<lokvendra> ubicacion al principio
<lokvendra> o al final
<lokvendra> ?
<XuMuK> chasqui, no me suena, lo siento)
<XuMuK> lokvendra, principio, aun que eso no importa mucho...
<lokvendra> pero no veo tipo swap
<lokvendra> ext4 ext3
<lokvendra> ext2
<XuMuK> ext4
<XuMuK> pero ya te lo habia dicho)
<lokvendra> no era swap ?
<lokvendra> si pero la swap no lo hice
<XuMuK> 2 gigas para swap, resto ext4
<lokvendra> es la misma swap ext4?
<XuMuK> no
<lokvendra> por eso ...
<lokvendra> debe ser esta
<lokvendra> area de intercambio la swap
<lokvendra> no?
<XuMuK> sí
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> cuanto es 2 gb en mb?
<lokvendra> 2000 no?
<XuMuK> sí
<cousteau> bueno... digamos que depende
<XuMuK> bueno, más o menos... como es para swap...
<m4v> cousteau: lo normal es usar el estándar de potencias de 10 en espacio almacenado
<GatoLoko> eso es lo que quieren los fabricantes, pero lo normal en informatica siempre ha sido usar potencias de 2
<m4v> 2000 es correcto.
<m4v> GatoLoko: no
<cousteau> m4v, lo normal es usar lo que más le convenga a cada cual, por ejemplo al fabricante le conviene vender al precio de 1 giga la cantidad de 1000 megas
<lokvendra> ext4 es logica?
<m4v> GatoLoko: potencias de 2 no es el estandar.
<cousteau> pero normalmente el espacio se mide con potencias de 2
<XuMuK> lokvendra, no importa
<cousteau> bueno, más que el espacio, el tamaño
<GatoLoko> m4v en informatica siempre lo fue, hasta que los fabricantes se pusieron tontos y forzaron a crear la distincion entre mb y mib
<XuMuK> lokvendra, punto de montaje /
<lokvendra> punto de montaje /
<lokvendra> ahora tengo
<lokvendra> ext4 de 25 GB
<lokvendra> pero me quedo iun espacio libre de 5.2 gb
<lokvendra> no se juntaron como pense
<lokvendra> es necesario o lo dejo asi?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, 5.2 aparece como libre o unasignado?
<lokvendra> espacio libre 5.2 gb
<lokvendra> ano
<XuMuK> lokvendra, borra las dos
<lokvendra> inutil dice
<XuMuK> como que inutil?
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> dice
<lokvendra> dsa1 ntfs
<XuMuK> lokvendra, y no se puede eliminar?
<m4v> GatoLoko: no, la unidad SI (MB) es potencias de 10, la unidad IEC (MiB) es potencias de 2. Para indicar espacio en disco rígido, la unidad correcta es la SI
<lokvendra> si
<m4v> GatoLoko: MiB se usa solamente para memoria RAM
<lokvendra> no me deja eliminar
<m4v> GatoLoko: Windows es el que confundió todo usando MiB para todo y llamandolo "MB"
<m4v> bah
<lokvendra> son 5242 mb son los 5.2 gb
<lokvendra> quedo asi luego de hacer la ext4
<XuMuK> lokvendra, que mas da? elimina la si puedes
<lokvendra> no lo puedo hacer
<lokvendra> no permite
<XuMuK> pues entonces sigue
<lokvendra> en donde dice
<GatoLoko> m4v y yo te repito que eso es cosa de los ultimos años, antes no de usaba el mib para nada (no existia?) y se usaban los mb para todo, incluido almacenamiento, y referia a potencias de 2
<lokvendra> decive for boot loader installation
<m4v> GatoLoko: como dije
<m4v> GatoLoko: Windows es el que confundió todo usando MiB para todo y llamandolo "MB"
<lokvendra> que particion elijo?
<XuMuK> sda
<cousteau> m4v, eso es verdad... aunque no sé si ya existía el "MiB" entonces
<GatoLoko> m4v los mb potencia de 2 se usaban mucho antes de que existiese windows
<m4v> lo usaban mal
<lokvendra> instalo entonces?
<m4v> M es 1000, no es 1024
<lokvendra> ya tengo la ext4
<lokvendra> la swap
<m4v> Mi es 1024
<cousteau> m4v, en el sistema internacional sí
<XuMuK> lokvendra, dale
<m4v> bueno, si no espetas el sistema internacional de unidades entonces podés usar lo que quieras
<cousteau> pero, en primer lugar, "K" no es un prefijo del sistema internacional
<XuMuK> lokvendra, por que repites todo varias veces siempre?
<m4v> respetas*
<GatoLoko> m4v mi es 1024 ahora, antes mi no existia como multiplo, y se usaba el mb para todo en informatica, desde hace decadas
<cousteau> ...aah, respetas
<m4v> bueno, nos fuimos de tema igual
<m4v> basta de ot
<cousteau> sip, totalmente
<lokvendra> no se definio un sistema de fichero s raiz, por favor corrija esto en ele menu de paaticionado...
<XuMuK> lokvendra, has puesto punto de montaje / ?
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> donde ?
<XuMuK> jooo
<m4v> GatoLoko: bueno, ahora existe
<chasqui> :)
<XuMuK> lokvendra, ext4 para / , no te lo he dicho antes varias veces?
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> no lo habia entendido
<chasqui> lokvendra esta asustado de que su istema no inicie de nuevo esta nervioso :) tranquilidad
<lokvendra> es cierto :)
<vv116vv> buenas noches
<chasqui> hola
<XuMuK> hola
<lokvendra> aparentemente instalando...todo bien
<lokvendra> ahora a esperar...:)
<XuMuK> lokvendra, cuando te pregunte donde instalar grub elige sda (sin numeros)
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> lokvendra no es necesario instalar las iso en un usb para probar lo puedes hacer mediante el grub2 que te permiten levantar varios linux live es mejor siempre primero probar bueno es un consejo de mi parte
<lokvendra> dice que termino la istalacion que reinicie el equipo
<lokvendra> y el grub 2 ? lo instala en el pendriver?
<lokvendra> <chasqui>y el grub 2 ? lo instalo en el pendriver?
<XuMuK> chasqui, crees que sabra hacerlo?))
<lokvendra> seguro que no
<chasqui> no esta instalado en el mismo ubuntu
<XuMuK> lokvendra, tu nunca escuchas, no?
<lokvendra> pero si alguein me ayuda seguro que si
<lokvendra> nunca? tal vez a veces no...
<XuMuK> lokvendra, te he dicho dos veces ya que en sda
<lokvendra> lo que pregunto es en referencia a las iso si no son necesarias instalarlas en un usb para probar
<lokvendra> como dice chasqui
<lokvendra> fue eso lo que pregunte
<chasqui> no es necesario
<XuMuK> lokvendra, no, las pones en /boot y crees un menuentry en grub
<lokvendra> por eso entonces cual seria el precedimiento
<chasqui> el grub esta instalado con ubuntu
<lokvendra> por lo pronto
<chasqui> ingreso a ubuntu
<lokvendra> ya entre a la particion w7 y esta todo ahi
<chasqui> levanto tu ubuntu o no
<lokvendra> si levantó
<lokvendra> todo bien
<lokvendra> tengo natty
<lokvendra> y w7
<XuMuK> que bien)
<lokvendra> muy bien
<lokvendra> muchas gracias <XuMuK>
<XuMuK> lokvendra, de nada)
<lokvendra> muchas gracias <XuMuK>gracias por la paciencia
<vv116vv> hola bonicos
<vv116vv> como va la marcha?
<lokvendra> muchas gracias  <chasqui> gracias por la paciencia
<chasqui> no hay problema amigo
<lokvendra> voy a comer
<lokvendra> y vuelvo
<lokvendra> para preguntar sobre no instalar las iso en los usb
<lokvendra> hasta luego
<chasqui> yo usaba debian llevo 2 semanas en ubuntu y es igual
<XuMuK> chasqui, yo tengo debian en varios servidores
<chasqui> tu administras servers
<XuMuK> sí, entre otras cosas...
<vv116vv> buenas noches a todo el mundo
<chasqui> yo soy un aficionado de los sistemas de computacion
<vv116vv> alguien podria decirme como añadir modulos al kernel 2.6.38-8-virtual de ubuntu server 11.04?????????
<XuMuK> vv116vv, modprobe modulo
<vv116vv> he intentado con modconf
<vv116vv> pero me da error
<vv116vv> unknown symbol
<vv116vv> quiero añadir los modulos gspca, uvc, wq... todos los de webcam usb
<vv116vv> alguien con experiencia en virtualbox?
<vv116vv> que le halla agregado modulos al kernel ubuntu server
<XuMuK> yo soy más de kvm
<vv116vv> rollo minimo
<vv116vv> pero kvm anda en windows? y es gnu?
<vv116vv> virtual box es gnu y anda en todas partes
<vv116vv> no?
<vv116vv> XuMuK...
<vv116vv> XuMuK:...
<XuMuK> que?
<vv116vv> kvm anda en maquinas windows?
<XuMuK> no
<vv116vv> ... entonces no me sirve
<vv116vv> si he visto que los kernel nuevos tienen soporte kvm
<vv116vv> he hecho una prueba para compilar mi propio kernel
<vv116vv> y he visto que aparecia en la instalacion de los modulos
<vv116vv> pero claro.... no tengo ni puta idea de como hacerlo liviano y con los modulos que me interesan
<XuMuK> pues a googlear)
<vv116vv> bua... google se me ha echo pequeño ya
<vv116vv> hay infinidad de post para agregar los modulos de video
<vv116vv> y he visto muy pocos con soluciones
<vv116vv> y menos aun para un kernel que parece que vomite los modulos
<lokvendra> volví
<vv116vv> hola lok
<lokvendra> hola vv116vv
<vv116vv> que tal? oye, tu entiendes de maquinas virtuales?
<lokvendra> yo?
<vv116vv> si
<lokvendra> apenas entiendo como instalar gnu/linux, lo siento amigo
<lokvendra> no te puedo ayudar
<lokvendra> intento conectarme a la red con el recientemente isntalado Natty
<vv116vv> he instalado el servidor ubuntu 11.04 en su version minima virtual y viene sin los modulos de video, necesito instalarlos todos
<vv116vv> nattyllas
<vv116vv> danone
<vv116vv> ains mare....
<vv116vv> algun samaritano con conocimientos consistentes?
<colo> vv116vv, cuando puedas montarla contame como lo hiciste, tengo el mismo problema
<lokvendra> como puedo conectar a Natty Narwhal a la red?
<lokvendra> inalambrica...
<vv116vv> bueno, yo he intentado con el nuevo kernel el 39 configurarlo y tal... y asi puedes poner los modulos... pero claro, no se si configuro bien las extensiones para la virtualizacion y optimizarlo y eso...
<Tarrasquero> [Introduce el comando y pagalo en pastebin] lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: mira^
<lokvendra> <Tarrasquero>no encuentro ni la consola....
<XuMuK> lokvendra, control+alt+T
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: te estás riendo ahora?
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, yo pensaba lo mismo, pero no)
<lokvendra> eh?
<Tarrasquero> vaya
<Tarrasquero> pues es cierto...
<lokvendra> no puedo haber alguien que no sepa lo mas basico o simple para ustedes?
<lokvendra> pues si
<lokvendra> yo si puedo ignorarlo...por eso estoy en el foro...
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: cualquiera se ubiera adentrado un poco a curiosear y la ubiese visto
<lokvendra> seguro
<vv116vv> con el nuevo tampax perl te puedes poner las braguitas que quieras...
<lokvendra> no soy cualquiera por eso :)
<vv116vv> donde tienen el chichi las sirenas?
<vv116vv> ekis de
<vv116vv> eh?
<Tarrasquero> cuando la encuentres seguimos...
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, llevamos toda la tarde intentando arreglarle el grub o mbr de windows, pero al final optamos por reinstalar)
<m4v> vv116vv: ?
<vv116vv> m4v ?
<m4v> vv116vv: el tema del canal es soporte para Ubuntu, por favor respeta el topic
<vv116vv> bueno... que poco sentido del humor no?
<XuMuK> vv116vv, por no decir ninguno...
<Tarrasquero> para el sentido del humor...
<vv116vv> vaya... no he caido muy bien...
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<XuMuK> vv116vv, para humor y otras cosas !ot
<jorgepagan> hola todos
<XuMuK> hola
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: como vas?
<lokvendra> mal
<Tarrasquero> alt+f2 y gnome-terminal
<chasqui> lokvendra puedes probar con escritorio clasico
<lokvendra> no pude ingresar ese comando
<lokvendra> ya estoy en la terminal
<lokvendra> pero el lspci
<lokvendra> algo pongo mal
<lokvendra> me da error
<chasqui> sudo lspci
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: cuantas wireless tienes conectadas?
<lokvendra> ahora
<Tarrasquero> si
<XuMuK> lokvendra, tienes que copiar exactamente hasta la ultima comilla
<lokvendra> una sola tengo la clave ...va mas la de la vecina tal vez 2
<lokvendra> si me coste ver si era ' ´
<lokvendra> uno de los simbolos es...
<Tarrasquero> me refiero a harware
<Tarrasquero> cuantas targetas tienes?
<vv116vv> -------------necesito añadir modulos de video gspca, uvc, ov51x, qc-usb, pwc etc..v4l, v4l2 en un servidor ubuntu de instalacion minima virtual con virtualbox---- por favor, un buen samaritano, --- al intentar cargar los modulos me da error unknown symbol---
<lokvendra> a hardware
<Tarrasquero> si
<chasqui> terrasquero sabes como configurar control remoto tarjeta tv con Driver saa7134, table rc-flyvideo
<lokvendra> una inalambrica y una rj45
<Tarrasquero> chasqui: tengo la misma targeta
<Tarrasquero> es pci
<Tarrasquero> pero solo el vol
<lokvendra> como puedo para la devolucion de del comando lspci a aun archivo luego a un pen y subirla a paste bien?
<chasqui> si es antigua
<XuMuK> lokvendra, lspci blablabla | pastebinit
<lokvendra> es decir guarda lo que devuelve en un archivo?
<Tarrasquero> XuMuK: eso no le vale
<Tarrasquero> no tiene conexion :)
<lokvendra> <XuMuK>en ese caso no deberia estar conectado a al red desde esa maquina?
<XuMuK> ostia) verdad)
<chasqui> :)
<lokvendra> a la*
<vv116vv> ---------- por favor, un tutorial para optimizar un kernel para rular en una maquina virtual como huesped???????----------------------------
<XuMuK> tengo que ir a dormir ya)...
<n-iCe> hi
<Tarrasquero> comando | cat archivo de texto
<lokvendra> ok
<chasqui> terrasquero no podistes configurarlo
<Tarrasquero> chasqui: no me detube a averigüar mucho
<chasqui> lo del volumen lo reconoce como una tecla del teclado
<lokvendra> donde esta ese archivo ahora?
<lokvendra> cat...
<XuMuK> pwd
<Tarrasquero> chasqui: eso si, cuando le doy al power se apaga el pc
<vv116vv> -------------necesito añadir modulos de video gspca, uvc, ov51x, qc-usb, pwc etc..v4l, v4l2 en un servidor ubuntu de instalacion minima virtual con virtualbox---- por favor, un buen samaritano, --- al intentar cargar los modulos me da error unknown symbol---
<Tarrasquero> xD
<XuMuK> lokvendra, supongo que en tu home, pero pon pwd por si acaso
<m4v> !repetir chasqui
<kubot> chasqui: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<m4v> !repetir vv116vv
<kubot> vv116vv: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<m4v> chasqui: perdón
<vv116vv> doc.ubuntu esta desactualizado
<vv116vv> no hay nada ahi
<chasqui> tpor eso lo reconoce como una tecla multimedia
<m4v> vv116vv: te recuerdo que este canal es de soporte para Ubuntu, no es para temas del kernel
<vv116vv> y un canal para el kernel?
<vv116vv> es el primer dia que uso irc
<vv116vv> no tengo ni puta idea de esto
<m4v> no conozco en español.
<cousteau> m4v, bueno, es en un ubuntu y quiere cargar módulos...
<vv116vv> si cousteau, en un servidor ubuntu 11.04
<vv116vv> instalacion minima virtual
<chasqui> kubot disculpa que repita estoy tratando pero no logro hacerlo funcionar he buscado google por supuesto
<Tarrasquero> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<colo> vv116vv, instalaste la guest para vbox
<XuMuK> chasqui, estas hablando con un bot, tio)
<vv116vv> ese kernel tiene 4 modulos
<vv116vv> si guest instalado, compartida ok
<chasqui> t:)
<m4v> cousteau: con un minimal install, y el error indica que ni siquiera los módulos están compilados para eses kernel
<vv116vv> enlace usb con host ok
<vv116vv> red bridge ok
<vv116vv> modulos video kk
<vv116vv> kk de vaca
<XuMuK> jajajajaaa
<chasqui> primera ves que entro ha este canal  ajjaj
<XuMuK> que bueno... hay que recordarlo)
 * Tarrasquero se pregunta se abrá perdido lokvendra en ubuntu?
<chasqui> ajjaj quien sabe
<vv116vv> ---------- por favor, un tutorial para optimizar un kernel para rular en una maquina virtual como huesped???????----------------------------
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, estará buscando la comilla invertida...
<lokvendra> no lo que pasa
<lokvendra> es que en tu indicacion falto el
<lokvendra> >
<Tarrasquero> creo que nu
<lokvendra> entre cat y el nombre del archivo
<lokvendra> :)
<Tarrasquero> amm pues si
<Tarrasquero> lo siento
<lokvendra> :)
<lokvendra> nop hay problema
<Tarrasquero> haber colocado un filtro mas conciso...
<Tarrasquero> podriamos haber colocado un filtro mas conciso...
<lokvendra> http://pastebin.com/8uce3T2F
<lokvendra> devolucion delk comando lspci...
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: eso es lspci a pelo
<lokvendra> jaja
<lokvendra> era algo mas?
<Tarrasquero> y qué de lo que puse?
<lokvendra> mmm aver
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Wireless/{print $1}'` | grep driver
<Tarrasquero> dime que jala eso
<Tarrasquero> deve ser poco
<lokvendra> ok
<Braiam> lokvendra: no tienes que pegarlo en pastebin si es una linea
<lokvendra> algo anda mal
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra: por que es pci verdad?
<Tarrasquero> o usb?
<Tarrasquero> seguro es usb...
<lokvendra> lspci: opcion requires an argument -- 's'
<XuMuK> lokvendra, lspci | grep -i wireless
<Braiam> Tarrasquero: no es suficiente con sudo lspci -vv??
<Tarrasquero> Braiam: si le das ese comando a lokvendra que hará con el?
<XuMuK> Braiam, y para que queremos demasiada informacion para todos los dispositivos pci que tiene? o_O
<Braiam> ya que awk no tira nada...
<Tarrasquero> Braiam: no digo que no sea util
<lokvendra> en realidad no puedo hacer nada co ningun comando del que me dieron
<XuMuK> lokvendra, y eso?
<Braiam> lokvendra: "sudo lspci -vv" no hace nada??
<Tarrasquero> sudo lspci -vv | grep driver
<lokvendra> ahora si
<chasqui> sudo lspci -vv  y manda lo que diga ethernet
<XuMuK> ethernet? estamos con wireless..
<Braiam> creo que tiene que ser "grep -i driver"???
<XuMuK> Braiam, no necesariamente
<Braiam> XuMuK: algunas veces aparecen como ethernet...
<XuMuK> Braiam, los wifi? no lo he visto nunca la verdad
<Braiam> existe uno de realtek que lo hace :/
<Tarrasquero> centremonos...
<XuMuK> ya
<lokvendra> http://pastebin.com/HNjjwYtq
<chasqui> que habla esWireless Adapter
<XuMuK> lokvendra, y lo del grep driver por que no has puesto?
<Braiam> ....
<lokvendra> tambien iba?
<XuMuK> claro
<lokvendra> ok
<XuMuK> lokvendra, lspci -vv | grep driver
<chasqui> no seria lsusb
<Braiam> XuMuK: ya para que???
<XuMuK> Braiam, si quieres leerlo todo vale
<Braiam> solo ahi que Crtl + F en ff :/
<lokvendra> es que
<chasqui> es pci o usb lokvendra
<Tarrasquero> solo jala la Ethernet
<Tarrasquero> eso le pregunté antes y no contestó
<Tarrasquero> usb o pci
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, a veces se le pasa)
<lokvendra> lspci -vv !grep -i wireless
<lokvendra> no devuelve nada
<XuMuK> nooo
<Tarrasquero> esta mal
<XuMuK> no es ! sino |
<lokvendra> si lo se
<lokvendra> es que no la encuentro en este teclado en al otra lo ongo bien
<Braiam> lokvendra: entonces... ¿?
<lokvendra> pongo*
<XuMuK> lokvendra, teclado español?
<lokvendra> no devuelve nada ese comando
<Braiam> lokvendra: Ctrl Derecha + 1
<chasqui> lokvendra es usb o pci
<lokvendra> crt der + 1 :
<lokvendra> nada
<Braiam> lokvendra: la wifi es una placa o es un adaptador usb??
<marti1125> hola
<Braiam> lokvendra: copia y pega...
<XuMuK> lokvendra, altgr+1 si es que lo tienes
<XuMuK> Braiam, es para otro equipo
<Tarrasquero> os dejo intentando ayudar a lokvendra
<lokvendra> pero ese no es caso
<Braiam> llege tarde....
<dannyLopez> cual paquete de java descargo?
<lokvendra> aqui solo lo hice  a modo de ejemplo
<marti1125> alguien a usado winff no me funciona presiono el boton convert y nada
<lokvendra> en la netbook tengo esa tecla
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, pues yo estoy desde las 7 mas o menos)
<Braiam> dannyLopez: el que más te guste... :P
<lokvendra> pero no devuelve nada...
<dannyLopez> Braiam ► cuantas opciones tengo?
<lokvendra> <Braiam>es una netbook
<lokvendra> placa
<XuMuK> lokvendra, prueba dmesg | grep -i wireless entonces
<Braiam> dannyLopez: creo que 2 :P
<Braiam> jdk y java
<Braiam> o como era...
<XuMuK> Braiam, y jdk no es java?
<XuMuK> open y oracle
<dannyLopez> p   sun-java6-jdk                   - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
<Braiam> XuMuK: es el nombre de la version libre
<lokvendra> tampoco xumuk
<Braiam> no recuerdo
<lokvendra> que es lo que busco los dispiotivos de red?
<XuMuK> lokvendra, pues a saber si tu tarjeta es compatible... antes tenias wifi en ubuntu?
<lokvendra> si
<XuMuK> Braiam, hay y open jdk y sun jdk... Java Development Kit
<Braiam> lokvendra: intenta lshw -html -sanitize > info.html
<dannyLopez> XuMuK ► pero yo no quiero la de desarrolladores
<dannyLopez> si no la de usuarios normales xD
<Braiam> dannyLopez: entonces instala ubuntu-restricted-addons
<lokvendra> advertencia correindo programa para super usuario
<Braiam> lokvendra: es un ls = listar; hw = hardware
<dannyLopez> Braiam ► tampoco quiero instar una chorrada de paquetes :) , solo e java jeje
<chasqui> bb a todos me seguire peleando con mi control remoto
<lokvendra> salio  mucho codigo html
<Braiam> dannyLopez: solo dale una miradita a las dependencias con synaptic/aptitude
<Braiam> lokvendra: no agregaste el "> info.html" ??
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> tambien lo hice sin el para ver el eresultado...
<Braiam> espera, no tienes internet en la portatil
<lokvendra> no
<lokvendra> jaja
<lokvendra> ese es el tema
<lokvendra> pero si kieres ver el resultado
<Braiam> y por cable sí
<lokvendra> lo subo con un pen
<lokvendra> no
<Braiam> ok
<Braiam> lokvendra: solo sube el archivo info.html
<lokvendra> que mas subiria?
<Braiam> lokvendra: en pastehtml.com/
<Braiam> lokvendra: si quieres puedes mirarlo con ff/chrome/opera
<lokvendra> ok
<Braiam> además, use la opcion sanitize, que elimina cualquier informacion sensible como seriales, mac, etc.
<Braiam> vengo ahora
<Braiam> lokvendra: ya??
<lokvendra> espera que me llamo mi hija...
<dannyLopez> sun-java6-plugin creo que es ese jeje
<dannyLopez> si por que solo necesito el plugin de java para las paginas
<Braiam> dannyLopez: nooooooo!!! icetea-plugin
<dannyLopez> ?
<dannyLopez> icetea?
<Braiam> dannyLopez: sí
<dannyLopez> no me sale nada en el aptitude search
<Braiam> dannyLopez: no viste las dependencias de ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Braiam> ... icedtea??
<dannyLopez> icedtea6-plugin
<Braiam> see
<dannyLopez> ok
<lokvendra> volví
<lokvendra> http://pastebin.com/betv4RCh
<lokvendra> no sirve?
<dannyLopez> Braiam ► me dice que se desactiva por que e complemento esta desactualizado
<Braiam> dannyLopez: xD
<lokvendra> <Braiam>hola
<Braiam> lokvendra: no lo he visto...
<lokvendra> perdon...
<Braiam> lokvendra: D: paste bin!!!
<lokvendra> como?
<Braiam> lokvendra: era en pastehtml
<Braiam> lokvendra: cual es el modelo de la laptop??
<lokvendra> exo infinity 2320
<Darkgod666> hola gente, quien me da una mano con el usb_modeswitch?
<Darkgod666> el tema es asi, tengo ubuntu 10.04 en una particion y acabo de instalar bt5 en otra, resulta que en esta ultima no me reconoce mi modem 3g de personal y necesito que conecte, alguien me puede dar una mano?
<Darkgod666> hay alguien?
<dabor> .
<Braiam> lokvendra: revisaste el swich??
<Vianstak> wenas a yo2
<Vianstak> to2
<lokvendra> el swich?
<Braiam> lokvendra: sí, es un apagador fisico del wifi
<lokvendra> no
<Braiam> puede ser una barra
<lokvendra> no se donde esta...
<lokvendra> fisico...no
<Braiam> por lo regular en el borde
<Vianstak> wenas a to2
<Braiam> y esta identificado por las letras WiFi o una antena
<Braiam> lokvendra: porque en la lista que no aparece el dispocitivo...
<Braiam> dispositivo*
<lokvendra> bueno la otra vez tuve un problema parecido cuando instale xubuntu
<lokvendra> y tuve que bajar unos paquetes
<lokvendra> no recuerdo que problemas con los controladores...
<Braiam> lokvendra: raro... porque en la lista no esta listado (?) el dispocitivo
<Braiam> es como si no estuviera conectado
<lokvendra> nolose pènse que la nueva version
<lokvendra> seria mas simple...
<Braiam> lokvendra: y en la BIOS revisaste??
<Braiam> por si desabilitaste el dispocitivo por ahí
<lokvendra> me fijo
<dimas_> se puede hablar the empathy aqui?...como aplicacion de ubuntu:-D
<dimas_> bueno pregunto
<lokvendra> no
<dimas_> queria saber si aguien usa empathy aqui y si me puede decir si es posible integrar emoticonos animados y personales?....y tambien queria saber si alguien sabe porque solo reconoce las webcam en algunas versiones de msn
<Braiam> lokvendra: abre el archivo con gedit y pega el contenido
<lokvendra> perdon?
<lokvendra> para pastehtml dices?
<Braiam> lokvendra: sí, usa gedit para ver/copiar el codigo html y pastehtml para pegarlo y que yo lo pueda ver
<lokvendra> es que el codigo esta en la netbook
<lokvendra> y te escribo por xp en el foro de xchat
<Braiam> O.o, entonces notepad
<Braiam> o algún editor de texto que uses en xp
<lokvendra> bueno
<lokvendra> pero los comandos cuales son? para ver los dipositivos...
<Braiam> lokvendra: no es necesario
<Braiam> solo copia el contenido del archivo y pegalo en pastehtml
<Braiam> te aparecera una vista previa... luego le das a publicar y pasas el link
<lokvendra> pero ya lo hice
<Braiam> lokvendra: y el link???
<lokvendra> http://pastebin.com/betv4RCh
<lokvendra> ya lo habias visto creo
<Braiam> lokvendra: no el de pastebin... :/ el de pastehtml :P
<lokvendra> si lo se
<Braiam> lokvendra: sí lo vi, pero no encontre el dispocitivo en cuestion
<lokvendra> algo estoy haciendo mal
<lokvendra> por eso
<lokvendra> entonces
<lokvendra> que hacmos
<lokvendra> hacemos?
<Braiam> lokvendra: lo mismo que hiciste para pegarlo en pastebin, hazlo en pastehtml, pero recuerda pegarlo con todo y codigo html
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> http://pastehtml.com/view/ayhsgm78u.html
<lokvendra> pero no se por que no tiene formato
<Braiam> lokvendra: lo pegaste en modo texto :/
<Braiam> ahora están en mantenimiento D:
<Braiam> ya terminaron?
<lokvendra> tiene 4 opciones
<lokvendra> es la segunda formatted text
<Braiam> lokvendra: tienes lo que vas a pegar con el codigo html??
<lokvendra> verdad?
<Braiam> lokvendra: no dejalo en html
<lokvendra> lo tengo en html un archivo
<lokvendra> ahora como le hago?
<Braiam> lokvendra: en teoria sí. solo tienes que abrirlo con algún editor de texto (notepad, notepad++, etc.=
<lokvendra> no estaba haciendo mal
<lokvendra> no lo veia como html
<lokvendra> http://pastehtml.com/view/ayht3u3u6.html
<lokvendra> ahora si perdon
<lokvendra> no esta verdad?
<Braiam> fx se colgo
<Braiam> ok ahora sí
<Braiam> que es product: 	xD Host Controller???
<Braiam> lokvendra: cual es el fabricante de la laptop? exo??
<lokvendra> si
<lokvendra> mira hice esto...reinicie con w7 y me conecte a la red
<Braiam> O.O
<lokvendra> asi que el dispositivo funciona bien
<lokvendra> desde natty no lo podemos ver pero desde ahi es el problema...
<lokvendra> sirviria
<Braiam> lokvendra: en w7, revisa en dispositivos de hardware el nombre del dispocitivo
<lokvendra> eso te iba a decir
<Braiam> lokvendra: para saber que drivers requieres de exo... tienes que poner el serial?!?!?!
<lokvendra> si es una basura
<lokvendra> tengo el serial
<lokvendra> pero tampoco sirve
<lokvendra> dice que el codigo sin los ultimos tres nuemros luego de la letra
<lokvendra> ?
<lokvendra> nro. serial:
<Braiam> lokvendra: eso leo... lo intentaste así??
<lokvendra> 0672827A003
<lokvendra> claro ... pero no funciono
<lokvendra> le quité el cero y desde A
<lokvendra> 672827A
<lokvendra> pero es invalido para ese serial maldita basura
<Braiam> !lenguage lokvendra
<kubot> Braiam: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Braiam> D:
<lokvendra> en definitiva
<Braiam> siquiera tienen las especificaciones... :\
<Braiam> lokvendra: ellos formatearon el BIOS???
<lokvendra> mmm no lo se
<Braiam> s/formatearon/flashearon
<dabor> lokvendra: no te anda el wifi?
<lokvendra> exo debe armarla nada mas
<Braiam> lokvendra: por eso...
<lokvendra> en w7 si
<dabor> lokvendra: que placa es?
<Braiam> lokvendra: no has averiguado el nombre del dispocitivo??
<lokvendra> eso intetamos saber...
<dabor> lokvendra: lspci|grep Network
<Braiam> dabor: no
<dabor> Braiam: por?
<Braiam> dabor: no da el nombre de nada
<Braiam> revisa http://pastehtml.com/view/ayht3u3u6.html
<dabor> Braiam: entonces será USB
<lokvendra> recuerdo que el nombre era...
<dabor> Braiam: si existe tiene que figurar en algun lado
<lokvendra> 3sdp wireless 802.1 b+G
<lokvendra> ahora tiene unos drivers
<Braiam> existen como 4 dispocitivos con problemas y uno de ellos se llama "description: 	System peripheral
<Braiam> product: 	xD Host Controller
<Braiam> vendor: 	JMicron Technology Corp."
<Braiam> que nombre de dispocitivo es ese??
<Braiam> xD Host Controller... se esta burlando o que??
<lokvendra> 3DSP Wireless 802.11 B+G USB Adaptor
<dabor> Braiam: ese pastebin de donde es? de windows?
<lokvendra> no de natty
<Braiam> dabor: no... de lshw
<dabor> aah ok
<lokvendra> jmicron es del puerto rj45
<lokvendra> tengo bluetooth
<dabor> y el comando lspci|grep Network no responde nada?
<lokvendra> jmicron pci express fast ethernet adapater
<lokvendra> y 3sdp...
<Braiam> dabor: lo raro es que para ser usb... esta dentro de la laptop!!1
<lokvendra> es raro...
<Braiam> lokvendra: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/78047
<lokvendra> hace dos años qu elos liberaron?
<lokvendra> ningun link es correcto
<Braiam> lokvendra: tienes que usar ftp://3dsp.com.cn/
<Braiam> perdón ftp://3dsp_lpkt_pci@3dsp.com.cn/Ubuntu/
<lokvendra> y user y pass?
<Braiam> lokvendra: ahí esta,,
<lokvendra> ahi donde?
<Braiam> 3dsp_lpkt_pci
<Braiam> u-u fw1qa8
<Braiam> lokvendra: fabricante más feo que te buscaste... :|
<lokvendra> me la regalaron...
<lokvendra> que me queda?
<lokvendra> es una b a s u r a
<Braiam> dicen que han liberado el source... pero solo tienen el binario
<Braiam> creo que Debian/Ubuntu solo se podrá hacer un paquete non-free para poderlo poner a dispocisión de todos... o algo como el flashplugin-intaller... :/
<lokvendra> recuerdo no se como
<lokvendra> que con ubuntu y xubuntu habia logrado
<lokvendra> navegar
<lokvendra> con esa netbook
<Braiam> usando esos drivers chinos.... :P
<Braiam> lokvendra: tienes que correr "sudo bash Install_3DSP.sh"
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra> dame 1 min que entro a natty
<Braiam> lokvendra: mejor lee el README para estar seguros
<lokvendra> donde esta?
<Braiam> lokvendra: bajaste el adecuado para tu arquitectura/modelo?
<Braiam> lokvendra: dentro del tar
<lokvendra> no baje ninguno no pude
<Braiam> lokvendra: como no pudiste...?
<lokvendra> no pude
<Braiam> ftp://3dsp_lpkt_pci:fw1qa8@3dsp.com.cn no funciono??
<lokvendra> ftp://3dsp_lpkt_pci@3dsp.com.cn/Ubuntu/
<Braiam> lokvendra: no le pusiste la contraseña
<Braiam> mira el ultimo link que puse
<lokvendra> ahi tengo un directorio
<lokvendra> con varios link
<lokvendra> pero cual se el indicado
<Braiam> lokvendra: Ubuntu...
<Braiam> luego es cuestion de adivinar...
<Braiam> y cruzar dedos :P
<Braiam> pero por lo menos ahí algo en lo que no te puedes equivocar
<Braiam> si intalaste ubuntu 32bits, tienes que bajar la version i386, si instalaste ubuntu 64bits, tienes que bajar la version amd64
<lokvendra> ok
<zuzto> estan todos dormidos??
<lokvendra> yo no
<lokvendra> estoy con los driver
<lokvendra> del la placa de wifi
<lokvendra> en la netbook
<zuzto> mm... que notebook es??
<zuzto> aki tenemos una vaio, pero al final, le dejamos win, y aun asi, batallamso con los drivers de todo
<trixur> Hola que tal buena noche alguien que me pueda ayudar a hacer funcionar la tarjeta wireless bcm4313 anteriormente me funcionaba pero por una actualización dejó de hacerlo
<lokvendra> <Braiam>
<lokvendra> estas?
<zuzto> actualizacion del SO?
<trixur> actualización de paquetes
<wero> lokvendra
<wero> oe men
<wero> zuzto
<zuzto> mande
<wero> oe men como el hago para ver los dvd
<wero> ya instale codecs pero aun asi no se ven
<lokvendra> <wero>
<wero> mande
<lokvendra> no puedo encontrar el error en la sintaxis
<lokvendra> o si lo estyo haciendo bien
<wero> y carnal soy nuevo en esto
<zuzto> creo que todos somos nuevos.. ja
<lokvendra> :)
<zuzto> de los codecs, que programa usas??
<wero> casi no entiendo tampoco
<zuzto> no he probado ver dvds porque todo lo bajo.. y no tengo ni unidad cd
<wero> pues el vlc
<zuzto> pero que programa usas o como lo estas intentando, que te marca o que??
<zuzto> ok.. y que dice??
<wero> se ven bien feas
<zuzto> ah, pero si reproducen... y te refieres a dvds fisicos??
<wero> o en imagenes
<wero> imagenes iso
<zuzto> ok.
<wero> o dvd full se ven feos
<zuzto> y con otro programa si se ven bien? o sea, seguro que es el problema del programa??
<lokvendra> the kernel no soporta el paquete
<lokvendra> listo
<lokvendra> todo mal...:(
<lokvendra> renuncio
<Braiam> lokvendra: probaste con todas las opciones
<lokvendra> a que te referis con todas las opciones?
<lokvendra> los paquetes?
<lokvendra> con todos?
<Braiam> lokvendra: si
<wero> no es el programa
<lokvendra> recien pude con uno...
<wero> con caulquiera se ven igual
<wero> con cualquier reproductor se ven igual
<Braiam> wero: intentaste con mplayer??
<wero> con muchos men
<zuzto> wero: y has probado en otra pc con otro SO, o sea, kiero descartar que la imagen DVD venga con mala calidad
<wero> no son copias de dvd full
<wero> ya queme una y la cale y se s eve bien w
<wero> nomas cuando las trato de reproducir en la compu se ven mal
<Braiam> lokvendra: nos leemos
<wero> bueno gracias men
<wero> me tengo que ir
<lokvendra> <Braiam>muchas gracias
<zuzto> bu
<toplop> Si buenas
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> !pendejos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'pendejos'.
<n-iCe> !sexo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sexo'.
<n-iCe> xD
<zuzto> mmm.. interesante
<n-iCe> @interesante
<zuzto> pero bastante infantil
<n-iCe> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<zuzto> !sh
<kubot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zuzto> !sh
<kubot> zuzto: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<zuzto> damn
<n-iCe> !time
<kubot> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<n-iCe> !hora
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'hora'.
<n-iCe> !n-iCe
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'n-iCe'.
<zuzto> !xchat
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'xchat'.
<zuzto> damn machine
<czam> Buenas Noches
<czam> en ubuntu 10.04 hay unas opciones presionando f6 cuando las activo me inicia bien el live cd, como hago para dejarlas siempre en mi sistema base?
<toplop> alguien tiene problemas?
<toplop> !pendejo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'pendejo'.
<toplop> kubot eres pendejo
<toplop> !si
<kubot> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<czam> toplop yo =)
<Darkgod66> hola gente
<Darkgod66> necesito ayuda con un modem 3g porque no me lo reconoce una distro
<Darkgod66> usb_modeswitch concretamente, alguien sabe como usarlo?
<Darkgod66> alguien sabe de lo que hablo?
<toplop> ups.....
<marcomvh> alguien alguien ALGUIEN!!!!!!! XD
<toplop> si
<toplop> marcomvh: cuentame
<toplop> jejej
<marcomvh> toplop, no. me referia a Darkgod66. XD
<toplop> marcomvh: crei que erras un usuario en apuros!!!
<toplop> marcomvh: ahahah....
<marcomvh> de momento nope. =)
<toplop> marcomvh: y que mas?
<marcomvh> tuve apuros configurando mi wifi en mi dell 1501 pero ya lo resolvi.
<marcomvh> con ubuntu 11.04
<dimas_> una pregunta facil...como me cambio a root en el terminal?
<toplop> dimas_:  con sudo -s
<marcomvh> sudo su ?
<dimas_> no me acepta el comando
<dimas_> necesito cambiarme a root
<marcomvh> dimas_, ya no es tan 'facil' entonces XD
<toplop> dimas_: sudo -s
<dimas_> sudo -s para cambiarme a root?
<toplop> sip
<dimas_> ok
<dimas_> gracias
<toplop> abres un terminal o precionas Ctrl+Alt+T y escribes "sudo -s" sin comillas
<toplop> marcomvh: y entoes?
<dimas_> gracias
<toplop> dimas_:
<toplop> :)
<marcomvh> ehmm entonces quep?
<dimas_> tania tiempo que no usaba ubuntu
<dimas_> :-D
<toplop> ajajja marcomvh que cuentas?
<toplop> dimas_: oh pero eso en todos lo linux se utiliza
<toplop> hoy instale un fedora :)
<dimas_> claro, pero no con winodws
<toplop> o.O
<dimas_> hihih
<marcomvh> toplop, nada. aqui intentando programar con cakephp.
<toplop> marcomvh: y que tal ese ??? por que yo utlizo Eclipse con Aptana
<dimas_> me habia divorciado de linux desde hace 2 años pero acabamos de reconciliarnos
<marcomvh> dimas_, similar me ha sucedido varias veces a mi. =) ahora que me propuse programar decidi hacerlo en entorno linux.
<dimas_> estamos en lo mismo...aqui con android
<marcomvh> toplop, algo complicado al principio entender las convenciones y la sintaxis de todo... pero ahi la llevo.
<toplop> marcomvh dimas_ o.O yo no he programado en in windows :P
<toplop> bueno me ire a domir que buena noche! o madrugada!
<marcomvh> toplop, noches. yo aka seguire un rato mas.
<marcomvh> que igual ya me esta ganando el sueño
<marcomvh> =/
<marcomvh> me despido. hast amañana. =)
<dimas_> como se que servidor esta usando jackd
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<noseasasi> ;-)
<erAbuelo> Reiniciando ...
<lanber> hola como puedo hacer que me salga en la barra de iconos , el icono del ordenador
<lanber> o de mi carpeta principal
<lanber> y otras caroetas
<fosco_> te refieres a unity?
<lanber> si
<lanber> solo tengo el icono de carpeta principal y no puedo abrir mas de un nabegador
<fosco_> abre el menu, busca nautilus y lo arrastras al panel
<fosco_> al abrirse nautilus por defecto te abre tu carpeta personal
<lanber> me gustaria tener el icono del ordenador, mi pc
<lanber> fosco, con un solo icono solo puedo abrir un nabegador
<fosco_> boton derecho sobre el icono te dejará abrir otra ventana
<lanber> no pedo, solo me salen 3 opciones, carpetya principal, manterlo en el iniciador, y  salir
<lanber> pero no puedo abrir otra ventana
<fosco_> pues ya no lo se, no uso unity
<lanber> pues es un fastidio
<lanber> en ubuntu 11.04 no esta la opcion de sitios?
<fosco_> debeería estar, no tienes un icono de una carpeta naranja con un cursor blanco?
<lanber> <fosco_>no veo lo que me dices
<fosco_> http://cayaoh.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ubuntu-natty-narwhal-final.png <- esto
<lanber> si pero solo tengo un icono
<lanber>  en el de mi casa tengo ese icono y el de ordenador
<lanber> lo que me permite abrir todas las veces que quiera carptas diferentes al mismo tiempo
<canelo> estoy bien situado en ubuntu-es
<jareth976> Hola a todos
<jareth976> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu, pero esoty teniendo problemas con el tema de las particiones
<jareth976> no se si alguien podría echarme una mano
<jareth976> es un asus eeepc que tiene windows 7, el problema es que cuando voy a redimensionar las particiones para crear la principal de ubuntu y la de swap
<jareth976> da error, no consigue hacerlo
<jareth976> he probado también con el gparted y tampoco puede llevarlo a cabo
<Ocsi> la revolucion esta en marcha!
<ramrebol> consulta: que es bueno para twitter?  me aburrio gwibber.  Agradezco sugerencias
<XuMuK> hola
<v116v> hola?
<fosco_> ramrebol, yo uso hotot
<shambala> hola mundo
<shambala> se puede poner dos thunderbirs en la misma session, esto es para seprar las cuentas del trabajo de las personales?
<jmanuel_cool> shambala, O/
<linux-k>  quiero saber todo sobre seveedor de ubuntu 10.04
<ramrebol> fosco_: gracias. Echare un vistazo para ver que tal
<ramrebol> tengo la cuenta de root en el pc de mi trabajo, pero el administrador tambien. Me gustaria tener un directorio que solo yo pueda ver (ideal seria todo el home pero con un directorio me basta), y que nisiquiera el root pueda usarla?
<ramrebol> con usarla me refiero a ver su contenido
<ramrebol> fosco_: esta bonito hohot, y refresca bien rapido, gracias por el dato :D
<CamiloHG> hola
<CamiloHG> necesito ayuda
<CamiloHG> hay alguien disponible?
<jmanuel_cool> CamiloHG, es un poco dificil ayudarte si no sabemos lo que necesitas
<CamiloHG> claro
<CamiloHG> perdona esque sali
<CamiloHG> tjeje
<CamiloHG> lo que pasa esque soy nuevo en ubuntu
<CamiloHG> y eldia de ayer instale unos temas pero no me gustaron y ahora quiero quitarlos pero no se como
<vazald_> quieres desinstalar el tema o solo cambiarlo¿
<CamiloHG> desinstalarlo
<vazald_> que ubuntu tienes
<CamiloHG> 11.04
<fosco_> CamiloHG, no es necesario desinstalarlo
<fosco_> simplemente ve al gestor de temas y elige el tema por defecto (human)
<vazald_> boton derecho en el escritorio, temas
<vazald_> osea cambiar fondo de escritorio/ temas
<CamiloHG> si
<CamiloHG> eso lo se
<CamiloHG> pero en la casilla de temas estan todos verdad pero no quiero que salgan los nuevos que instale porque no me gustan
<fosco_> no veo el motivo de quitarlos
<fosco_> no molestan ahi, simplemente no los uses
<vazald_> ya la casilla eliminar esta en gris verdad?
<CamiloHG> la de eliminar no esta disponible
<CamiloHG> es verdad no hay necesidad de eliminarlos pero simplemente quisiera saber como puedo eliminarlos en caso de que tenga ya muchos y ocupen espacio alto
<fosco_> pues depende de como los instalaste
<CamiloHG> lo hice mediante la terminar siguiendo unos pasos que encontre en google
<fosco_> que pasos
<CamiloHG> pues solo era copear unos comandos y ya
<CamiloHG> pero no salia como revertir los cambios
<fosco_> se pueden instalar usando el gestor de paquetes apt-get/aptitude/synaptic...
<fosco_> o manualmente creando carpetas y descomprimiendo el archivo del tema
<fosco_> necesito saber como lo hiciste para decirte como quitarlo
<CamiloHG> lo hice mediante el gestor de paquetes
<fosco_> entonces usa el gestor de paquetes para quitarlos
<CamiloHG> no se como hacerlo porque es primera vez que uso este sistema
<CamiloHG> siempre he usado windows
<fosco_> abre el centro de software
<CamiloHG> ok
<fosco_> pon el nombre del tema en la casilla del buscador
<fosco_> y verás el boton desinstalar
<CamiloHG> ok deja busco el nombre esque no lo recuerdo
<CamiloHG> oo ya
<CamiloHG> es equinox
<CamiloHG> lo he puesto en el buscador de centro de software y me salen dos que ponen instalados
<CamiloHG> ahora que hago ¿doy desinstalar?
<fosco_> claro
<CamiloHG> a pues ya
<vazald_> tengo una particion NTFS cuando se mi inicia ubuntu tengo q omitir q esta particion se abra
<CamiloHG> muchas gracias
<vazald_> alguna forma de quitar esta opcion y q lo haga directamente?
<fosco_> vazald_, edita el archivo /etc/fstab con gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<vazald_> ya lo tengo abierto
<vazald_> que modifico
<fosco_> ok, hay una linea por cada particion
<fosco_> ves la de tipo ntfs?
<vazald_> si
<fosco_> tienes dos opciones, que no se monte al arrancar o que se monte aunque encuentre errores
<fosco_> que quieres hacer
<vazald_> q se monte mejor
<fosco_> ok, ves donde pone un montón de palabras seguidas separadas por comas?
<vazald_> si
<fosco_> añadele la palabra forceç
<fosco_> force
<vazald_> utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<vazald_> por ejemplo force,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<vazald_> ?
<fosco_> force,utf8,umask...
<vazald_> vale
<fosco_> eso pasa porque apagas el windows sin desmontar bien las unidades
<fosco_> por ejemplo pulsando reset
<vazald_> si pero pasa siempre, y no siempre la monto
<fosco_> linux detecta eso y para evitar pérdida de datos te pide confirmacion
<vazald_> voy a probarlo
<fosco_> la opcion force evita que se pida confirmacion
<vazald_> y la otra opcion como seria
<fosco_> noauto
<vazald_> gracias
<vazald_> una pregunta, alguien tiene las certificaicones de ubuntu?
<atotclic> a que te refieres a certificacuiones???
<vazald_> no recuerdo el nombre
<atotclic> apps
<atotclic> vazald_, sources.list
<atotclic> a eso te refieres
<vazald_> noo
<vazald_> perdon
<vazald_> me refiero a certificaciones de conocimientos de linux
<atotclic> firmas digitales gpg
<atotclic> te puedo certificar que algo se de linux
<vazald_> no me estoy expresando mal
<atotclic> yo no tengo diplomas
<vazald_> pero hay unos examenes oficales
<atotclic> donde???
<vazald_> a ver si lo encuentro
<vazald_> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Professional_Institute
<atotclic> si lo encuentras enviame un correo a atotclic@hotmail.es
<XuMuK> hay certificacion en canonical si no me equivoco
<atotclic> me da igual el spam
<vazald_> los lpic
<atotclic> miraremos hay
<vazald_> no conocesi los LPIC-1...2 Y 3?
<ramrebol> puedo tener un directorio que ni root pueda verlo??   como se llama eso para investigarlo
<Cyllar> gente buenos dias
<Cyllar> nesecito algio de ayuda
<ramrebol> Cyllar: como siempre: cuenta tu problema, si alguien puede ayudarte lo hara.
<Cyllar> ok
<Cyllar> mira
<Cyllar> ayer instale el linux mint11
<Cyllar> que es ubuntu
<ramrebol> Cyllar: no es que yo haya aceptado ayudarte o menos. Solo sigo que escribas tu pregunta y se vera si se responde
<Cyllar> y kiero saber como instalar el driver Ati
<Cyllar> tengo una targeta de video ati readon hd 5450
<ramrebol> mint entiendo que es otra distribucion. Que este basada en ubuntu es otra cosa :|
<Cyllar> trankilo ramebol
<Osmodivs> Hola. Hay alguna herramienta en Ubuntu para personalizar el "spalsh screen" de la BIOS?
<Cyllar> el hecho de importarte es de mucha ayuda
<Cyllar> exacto ramebol
<Cyllar> pero comparten similitudes con el ubuntu
<Cyllar> me sali de ubuntu 11.04 por el porblema con los graficos
<ramrebol> si tienes el computador conectado a internet (y mint funciona como ubuntu), entonces el sistema te debiera sugerir instalar ciertas cosas
<Cyllar> si claro los drivers que son de canonical
<atotclic> Osmodivs,  tienes burg
<Cyllar> con el burg es muy facil
<ramrebol> por lo menos ubuntu tambien te sugiere drivers privativos (te sugiere el mas recomendado)
<Osmodivs> atotclic, E oido hablar de el, intentare con el
<atotclic> en mi web tengo un post
<Cyllar> si
<Cyllar> mira ramebol
<atotclic> tres w mi nick y .es
<Cyllar> osea que instalo ese sin problemas
<Cyllar> a un ke me gustaria tener el mas reciente
<atotclic> cyllar para instalar
<atotclic> ati tienes que ir a la pagina de ati y descargar el driver para linux
<Cyllar> si
<Cyllar> ya tengo la version 11.6
<atotclic> pues instalala
<Cyllar> ok la duda no es esa atolic
<Cyllar> disculpa atoclic
<Cyllar> es ke en ubuntu la instale y seguia teniendo problemas con la tarjeta
<Cyllar> se veai lento
<Cyllar> como arrastrada la imagen
<Cyllar> yo soy fiel seguidor de ubuntu pero devido a ese problema me cambia a mint
<atotclic> es un problema de los drivers de ati
<atotclic> y la grafica ati
<atotclic> para mi funciona mejor nvidia que ati
<Cyllar> um pues mira la ironia de la vida
<atotclic> que hardware tienes???
<Cyllar> en windows ( que es una mierda) funciona exelente la Ati
<Cyllar> hardware???
<Cyllar> ???
<Cyllar> ^
<atotclic> procesador memoria
<atotclic>  etc
<atotclic> el tema es que se tienen que mirar de usar los drivers recomendados
<Cyllar> ok mira
<Cyllar> precesador intel pentium dual core
<Cyllar> ram 2 gb
<Cyllar> disco 500gb sata 7200rpm
<ramrebol> Cyllar: windows es una mierda??  supongo que un gamer no diria eso. Tampoco un disegnador, ni un musico.
<Cyllar> a claro aclaro
<Cyllar> lo de gamer es simplemente tiempo
<Cyllar> pero en fin me disculpo por el comentario
<Cyllar> pues para los musicos ahi una distribucion Ubuntu que se llama ubuntustudio
<m4v> discusiones en el canal de charlas por favor, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> traten de no ocupar el canal con cosas no relacionadas al soporte
<ramrebol> Cyllar Dista mucho de ser profesional. Muchisimo
<Cyllar> dista
<Cyllar> ???
<ramrebol> m4v: disculpa, tienes razon. Solo fue un comentario, no una discusion.
<Cyllar> ok disculpa
<Cyllar> ramebol
<Cyllar> que me recomendarias tu
<atotclic> ramrebol,
<ramrebol> Cyllar: dista = esta distintante = esta lejos
<Cyllar> jajaja
<Cyllar> ok
<m4v> Cyllar: ramrebol: pueden ir y continuar en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Cyllar> ya disculpa
<Cyllar> yo solo kiero que me ayuden como mi tarjeta ati
<Cyllar> me estaba ayudando atotclic
<ramrebol> atotclic??
<Cyllar> otra cosa es ke es priçmera ves ke uso este chat alguime dice como mandar mensajes a un usuario fijo
<Cyllar> gracias
<fosco_> Cyllar, /msg nick mensaje
<ramrebol> entiendo que basta con nombrarlo en la conversacion Cyllar para que se de cuenta que le estas hablando. Todos veremos vuestra conversa y podremos ayudar/opinar tambien.
<Cyllar> ok gracias, en cuanto a la ati veredicto final
<Cyllar> ??
<fosco_> no hay un veredicto
<fosco_> hay una serie de cosas que puedes probar
<Cyllar> cmo??
<fosco_> muchas, es cuestion de informarse y de saber bien lo que se quiere hacer y con qué se cuenta
<Cyllar> ok. lo informare por eso estoy aquí, la cuestión es ke cuando estaba en ubuntu 10.10 no me molestaba la ati
<atotclic> es un problema de actualizacion y algun bug
<Cyllar> mejor dicho y no los molesto mas
<atotclic> Cyllar, la solucion es volver a la anterior o desisntalar unity
<fosco_> hora de irse
<Cyllar> esta distribución mint tiene esos mismos inconvenientes, alguien los a escuchado??
<atotclic> hay me has dicho que es mint
<atotclic> yo con una ati tambien tenia algun problema
<atotclic> la solucion a veces son controladores anteriores
<Cyllar> atoticlic sera ke instalo los ke me recomienda ati
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Cyllar> buenas
<Cyllar> otra ultima cosa atotclic por ke se demora el encendido de linux mint
<Cyllar> arrranca pero se keda negro unos segundos
<Cyllar> adios gente mas tarde me coenctare a ver si alguien me da una instruccion exacta gracias
<Cyllar> ke sucedio
<atotclic> donde te e enviado un mensaje en privado
<coyote> hola, alguien me puede ayudar, no puedo actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10, a traves del gestor de actulizaciones, me sale un mensaje: de que tengo algunos paquetes rotos
<AlfredoUGARTE76> omo logro conocer la existencia de otras salas, que comando uso para eso?
<Cyllar> <coyote> lo mejor es no actualizar es instalar
<XuMuK> AlfredoUGARTE76, /list
<Cyllar> servidor lista de canales
<coyote> pero como hacerlo sin perder la configuracion actual?
<Cyllar> pues no fomates el home
<coyote> como instalar ubuntu 11.04 sin perder lo anterior, tengo arranque dual w7 y ubuntu 10.04
<XuMuK> coyote, tienes la particion de /home aparte?
<coyote> como lo miro
<XuMuK> mount
<XuMuK> fdisk -l
<XuMuK> sudo blkid
<Tarrasquero> AlfredoUGARTE76: /quote list
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, hola
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Tarrasquero> como quedó la cosa?
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, con el tio de ayer? no se, me quede frito))
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<XuMuK> coyote, pues entonces haciendo un backup
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, bueno, instalar se instalo la ubuntu, pero de ahi ya no se...
<coyote> <XuMuk> como hago el backup
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> coyote, usa un soft de backup :P como dejavu
<XuMuK> coyote, por ejemplo tar -cpvfz home_backup.tgz /home/$user/*
<XuMuK> coyote, por ejemplo tar -cpvfz home_backup.tgz /home/$USER/*
<XuMuK> Deja Bup habras querido decir...
<XuMuK> o Deja Dup mejor dicho...
<fosco_> buenas
<Vianstak> fosco_==> wena
<Vianstak> s
<XuMuK> fosco_, hola
<erAbuelo> re buenas
<fzeta> ieep, nas pajaritos ;)
<platform> hola, cual es la ultima version del kernel para ubuntu 10.10?
<mimecar> platform: 2.6.38 o anterior
<fosco_> platform: lo puedes ver tu mismo en packages.ubuntu.com
<mimecar> seguramente la anterior
<platform> yo tengo la 2.6.35.28
<mimecar> platform: si tienes el sistema actualizado, esa es la última
<platform> tengo descargada un nuevo kernel pero no se actualiza dame los parametros para forzar la actualizacion
<fosco_> platform: no tienes q forzar nada
<fosco_> se actualizará el kernel junto con el resto de paquetes cuando sea necesario
<platform> no pues preguntale a ubuntu 10.10 por que no actualiza el kernel descargado
<platform> esto en guindows no pasa
<fosco_> porque no tienes que descargar nada
<platform> ja y porque he recibido un nuevo kernel superior generico
<platform> y no se actualiza
<platform> ?
<fosco_> no entiendo bien de que hablas
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta:
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<platform> y por que separado soy un analfabeto y me da rabia
<fosco_> cuando acabe si no da errores tendrás las versiones más nuevas disponibles para tu distribucion de todos los paquetes
<fosco_> incluido el kernel
<mimecar> platform: es lo mismo que hace windows
<mimecar> por ejemplo, explorer 9 no estará en xp
<platform> pues eso era lo que queria los comandos para forzar la actualizacion del kernel ves como era eso lo que necesitaba lo primero siempre es cuestionar al que demanda la ayuda
<mimecar> cada versión de ubuntu tiene unas versiones concretas de los paquetes
<fosco_> platform: ese comando no fuerza nada, es una actualizacion del sistema normal y corriente
<mimecar> platform: si tienes las actualizaciones puestas, ya tienes la versión más reciente para ubuntu 10.10
<platform> y por que por la via automatica no se instala el nuevo kernel por que debo acudir a una instruccion manual?
<mimecar> platform: porque para tu versión de ubuntu, el último kernel es el 2.6.35
<mimecar> si quieres uno más reciente actualiza a la versión 11.04
<platform> voy a poner solo sudo apt-get update del otro comando no me fio y si tengo el 10.10 por que me descarga un kernel para 11.04 es un fallo de programacion o que?
<mimecar> platform: update solo actualiza las fuentes, no hace nada más
<mimecar> te ha descargado el sistema una versión más reciente o la has puesto tu?
<platform> no entiendo esa pregunta yo solo se que tengo ubuntu 10.10 y nada mas
<mimecar> quien te descarga un kernel para la 11.04?
<platform> a eso debo de mirarlo aunque siempre he dado por hecho que todos los kernels eran para ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> los paquetes del kernel son para tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> sin modificaciones extras no debes recibir un kernel de otra versión
<platform> voy a mirarlo ahora
<platform> tengo este kernel descagado y otos de este estilo en ubuntu 10.10 que hago con ellos es decir como los eliminos o impido que se descarguen?: actualizaciones para linux-headers-lbm-2.6.35-30-generic.
<mimecar> normalmente tienes un kernel más reciente y versiones anteriores de ese kernel
<platform> si recuerdo que solo lo tengo descargado pero no instalado como hago para purgarlos de la paqueteria de ubuntu 10.10
<platform> ?
<Tarrasquero> platform: no llevo el ilo pero probaste instalar las cabeceras?
<mimecar> platform: si lo tienes descargado de la red están instalados
<mimecar> el gestor de paquetes se encarga de hacerlo
<platform> primero que son las cabeceras en el argot informatico?
<mimecar> el código fuente del kernel (una parte), eso no te afecta en estos momentos
<platform> los tengo descargados pero no se han instalado porque sigo teniendo el ultimo kernel oficial para ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> por partes, ¿que has descargado?
<platform> linux-headers-lbm-2.6.35-30-generic y toda su familia
<mimecar> ¿has descargado esos paquetes por alguna razón?
<platform> yo no lo he descargado los he recibido via actualizacion
<platform> ni idea
<mimecar> si te han llegado por actualizaciones están instalados y no tienes que hacer nada
<platform> salvo que algun software para ubuntu los haya instalado sin saberlo
<platform> aunque no procedia las actualizaciones de ppa o terceros eso creo recordar
<mimecar> ok, ¿donde aparece el problema?
<platform> he usado ubuntu tweak para limpiar los kernels pero no reconoce como descargados ese tipo de kernel
<mimecar> en principio ese programa no tiene relación con los kernels instalados
<mimecar> ¿te hace falta espacio en el disco duro o simplemente quieres quitarlos?
<platform> alguien sabe que clase de kernel es linux-headers-lbm-2.6.35-30-generic?
<Tarrasquero> platform: eso es una cabecera
<Tarrasquero> que si la instala, instalas ese kernel
<Tarrasquero> pero eso en sí no es un kernel
<Tarrasquero> platform: que kernel quieres instalar?
<platform> ah pues yo creia que era un kernel para ubuntu 10.10 que no habia podido instalarse por x razones y creia que tenia mi kernel de ubuntu desactualizado y desprotegido por ese supuesto error
<Tarrasquero> no, es una cabecera
<Tarrasquero> es necesaria a la hora de instalar drivers
<mimecar> platform: si en las actualizaciones no te sale ningún error, siempre tienes la versión más reciente
<Tarrasquero> y cosas que se incluyen en el kernel
<Cibort> Hola!!!
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Cibort> Saben que tengo un problema
<Cibort> Pongo mi user y pass en GDM, para iniciar sesion con Gnome 2
<Cibort> Y no me inicia sesion
<Cibort> Me aparece una patalla negra y vuelve
<mimecar> Cibort: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Cibort> Al GDM
<Cibort> mimecar, ocupo
<Cibort> Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Cibort> Si
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<Tarrasquero> platform: haz un uname -r para saber que kernel tienes instalado
<Cibort> Hoy
<Cibort> inicie por el kernel de fallos
<platform> ah otra cosa el chromium de ubuntu no tiene nada que ver al chrome de google, es decir quita todos los componentes rastreadores que usa google para obtener informacion de sus clientes?
<mimecar> platform: chrome ya no tiene esos elementos
<Cibort> Porque por el normal no me inicia
<mimecar> Cibort: ¿has modificado el sistema antes del fallo?
<Cibort> No, anoche lo apage
<Cibort> Y seria todo
<mimecar> Cibort: ¿no instalastes nada ayer?
<Cibort> No ayer no instale nada
<mimecar> ¿ni actualizaciones? el sistema no se rompe solo
<platform> o sea chrome y chromium para ubuntu no rastrean nada de sus clientes  como supongo sucedera con firefox
<Cibort> No, de hecho lo actualice
<Cibort> Hoy
<mimecar> platform: ni en windows
<Cibort> Luego de iniciar por el modo de fallos
<mimecar> Cibort: prueba a crear un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<Cibort> Okey
<platform> entoces que diferencia substancial hay entre chrome y chromium para ubuntu?
<mimecar> chromium es más inestable
<mimecar> y chrome incluye cosas propietaria
<mimecar> propietarias
<Cibort> Listo
<Cibort> Ya la cree
<platform> codecs privativos?
<mimecar> Cibort: inicia sesión
<Cibort> Okey
<mimecar> platform: sobre todo flash y un codec de video
<platform> aun asi me instalare iron chrome que esta para ubuntu aunque debo primero desinstalar chromium para ubuntu
<mimecar> platform: son prácticamente iguales
<platform> pues se anuncia como el navegador de chrome sin esos componentes que usa google para conocer a sus clientes no se si ahora como dices google habra dejado o renunciado de usarlo en sus navegadores
<mimecar> en las primeras versiones el navegador tenía un identificador único
<mimecar> ahora no, y si desactivas algunas de las opciones de chrome no te rastrean
<platform> si pero aparte del identificador o id unico google usaba otros medios en su navegador para recolectar informacion no se si todo eso lo habra anulado por completo google en su chrome
<mimecar> si usas el autocompletado o que busque mientras escribes claro que mandas información
<mimecar> si no quieres mandarla, desactivas funciones
<Cibort> mimecar, sabes que no funciono
<Cibort> Y no dice nada tampoco
<mimecar> Cibort: usando un usuario nuevo no? (tienes que iniciar sesión con él)
<Cibort> No
<Cibort> Con el nuevo
<Cibort> Tampoco
<Cibort> Funciona
<platform> bueno de todeas formas si el iron se anuncia como mas confidencial y esta para ubuntu cosa generosa y dificil de ver en otros clones o navegadores derivados de otros , lo probare para ubuntu salvo que chromium sea mejor en ese aspecto u en otros
<tabunet_iptt> Hola buenas tardes
<tabunet_iptt> a ver tengo un problema con un amigo
<Cibort> mimecar, y se reinstalo GDM?
<mimecar> Cibort: ¿seguro que no has instalado ningún programa antes del fallo?
<tabunet_iptt> Le dió un problema hace tiempo con la pantalla, bueno el caso es que nos ponemos en Recovery mode
<tabunet_iptt> y le salen errores de Journaling
<Cibort> No, enserio no instale nada antes del fallo
<tabunet_iptt> hay alguna manera de arreglar esto? gracias de antemano
<Cibort> De hecho ayer lo unico que ocupe fue Firefox, Chrome, emesene y Skype
<Cibort> Creo que gedit
<tabunet_iptt> hay alguna manera de arreglar el problema de journaling desde recovery mode sin reinstalar con los comandos de libtranfs? gracias
<tabunet_iptt> alguna especie de restauración
<tabunet_iptt> ???
<tabunet_iptt> o nos va a tocar reinstalar
<tabunet_iptt> ??
<tabunet_iptt> a ver me han pasado las capturas al móvil, un mometo que las suba al ordenador
<dimas_> que debo hacer cuando termino de hace modificaciones en el terminal para que no me condicione cuando estoy trancando la ventana que algo se esta ejecutando?
<mimecar> tabunet_iptt: comprueba si el disco tiene errores
<tabunet_iptt> A continuación pongo las capturas a ver si me podeís echar una mano
<tabunet_iptt> http://imgur.com/ulxne
<xangua> dimas_: s te refieres a una aplicacin gráfica, simplemente añades  '&' al final del comando
<xangua> mmmm no recuerdo si era & o gato # :S
<mimecar> xangua: &
<tabunet_iptt> http://imgur.com/5zsPF
<dimas_> realice unos comandos echo
<tabunet_iptt> http://imgur.com/Gl0fw
<tabunet_iptt> cómo compruebo los errrores del disco
<tabunet_iptt> ?
<tabunet_iptt> Como se ve en las capturas
<dimas_> si coloco & solo me se cerrara las ejecuciones?
<tabunet_iptt> pone error de journaling
<mimecar> tabunet_iptt: comprueba los errores del disco
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y ejecuta fsck
<erAbuelo> eso no es un error de journaling
<erAbuelo> es un error fisico de disco, por lo que parece
<Tarrasquero> dimas_: (aplicacion &)
<Tarrasquero> así dejas la terminal libre dimas_
<tabunet_iptt> ok muchas gracias
<dimas_> es #
<dimas_> no funciona con &
<Tarrasquero> que quieres hacer exactamente?
<mimecar> dimas_: si ejecutas un programa con &, el programa sigue en segundo plano
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: en vez de así → aplicacion & sería así → (aplicacion &)
<dimas_> mimecar solo estoy haciendo unas modificaciones con echo
<mimecar> aplicación &
<Tarrasquero> no siempre deja la terminal libre
<flypp> *Traslate/w 17
 * flypp perdón
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: perdona que te corrija
<dimas_> terrasquero cierto
<Tarrasquero> entre parentesis
<mimecar> di Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> eso, entre parentesis
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: ese metodo lo usan los scripts
<dimas_> terrasquero pero nocesito correr el programa?
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: aunque no tengas parámetros tienes que poner los () ?
<dimas_> el programa no funciona pr problemas the configuracion por lo que tengo que hacer unas modificaciones echo
<Tarrasquero> dimas_: ya te he dicho → (aplicacion &) de esta forma puedes seguir usando la misma terminal
<tabunet_iptt> mimecar, gracias como siempre, una pregunta más
<tabunet_iptt> con fck se comprueban los errores, pero los arregla?
<tabunet_iptt> o hay que usar otro comando para repararlos
<tabunet_iptt> ?
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: es esa la cuestion?
<dimas_> sudo echo "@audio   -   rtprio   100" >> /etc/security/limits.conf     por ejemplo
<Tarrasquero> quizas piensas que me chupo el dedo
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: para lanzar un programa en segundo plano si
<dimas_> despues de hacer eso cuando trato de cerrar el terminal me dice que algo se esta ejecutando
<mimecar> tabunet_iptt: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/particion
<mimecar> con la partición desmontada
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: me ofendes con tus comentarios
<mimecar> no es mi intención
<tabunet_iptt> ok gracias
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: solo queria que quedase claro
<Tarrasquero> no es transcendente...
<tabunet_iptt> muchas gracias mimecar
<dimas_> gente!!....estoy tratando the hacer un comando muy simple...pero cuando termino el terminal me dice que aun se esta ejecutando y si lo cierro se terminara...ejemplo sudo echo "@audio   -   nice     -10" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<mimecar> dimas_: el sudo solo se aplica al primer comando
<dimas_> mimecar el sudo lo he tenido que omitir porque no me lo permite...por lo que tuve que cambiarme a root
<dimas_> el problema que no entiendo es que me dice que aun se esta ejecutando algo en el terminal
<dimas_> cuando trato de cerrarlo
<mimecar> el comando que tienes con echo, ¿acaba en algún momento?
<tabunet_iptt> bueno vamos a probar pero tardaremos un rato
<dimas_> claro
<tabunet_iptt> porque tenemos dos problemas adicionales, mi amigo vive un poco lejos y ahora no sabe donde tiene una iso de Ubuntu, así que se la está bajando, cuando sepa algo os cuento como salió, gracias por todo ;)
<dimas_> mimecar
<dimas_> tu entiendes ingles?
<dimas_> hay algo que no entiendo y quiero saber si me puedes ayudar....bueno si alguien me puede ayudar a entender que es lo que debo hacer
<flypp> dimas_, puedes traducir texto desde google
<dimas_> es que entiendo el parrafo pare no se que debo hacer
<dimas_> estoy usando ubunto 11.04 y lo tengo en español pero estas instrucciones no concuerdan con los folios
<dimas_> por eso se me complica un poco
<dimas_> pense que ustedes que conocen la plataforma muy bien y su evolucion podrian ayudarme
<dimas_> lanzo el texto?...es corto...cuatro frases
<flypp> dimas_, utiliza pastebin, tal como se indica en el topic
<dimas_> bueno lo lanzo a ver si hay un alma caritativa e inteligente que me pueda decir que debo hacer
<dimas_> flypp so cuatro lineas
<dimas_> flypp kick me out if you want
<dimas_> Now that you have added all members of the audio group to the real-time privileges list lets make sure your user account has audio group membership. You can do this in the Ubuntu System menu by selecting Users and Groups from the Administration menu and clicking the Manage Groups button. Choose audio and make sure the check-box is selected.
<mimecar> dimas_: si pegas mucho texto sin usar pastebin, el bot te silenciará 1 minuto
<nadiyama> Gente, para añadir opciones al arrancar linux (con grub2), debo de usar la siguiente línea en /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force", no?
<cossier> nadiyama, creo que si y luego haces sudo update-grub
<nadiyama> DIsh, algo se me olvidaba
<nadiyama> jaja
<CamiloHG> Sin querer borre mi tema ambience de ubuntu 11.04 como lo regreso
<CamiloHG> ¿?
<sancochito> saludos
<sancochito> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<file_not_found> hola
<sancochito> ubuntu natty 64bits y no me reproduce un archivo mp4
<sancochito> es un archivo grabado por una cámara de seguridad y no lo abre
<sancochito> ni smplayer
<sancochito> ni vlc
<file_not_found> hola, yo tengo instalado ati catalyst 11-6
<file_not_found> pero no me abre el amdccle (catalyst)
<file_not_found> root@facundo:/home/facundo# ./ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
<file_not_found> probe con el run y tampoco
<file_not_found> no se si tengo aceleración
<file_not_found> tengo ubuntu studio 11.04
<file_not_found> hay alguien en linea
<miniminiyo> mira
<miniminiyo> en Sistema--> Apatriencia-->Efectos
<miniminiyo> o en
<miniminiyo> Sistema-->Preferencia--> Ati conctrol center
<file_not_found> no existe ni en los menus
<file_not_found> la estuve usando pero dejo de andar al habilitar una opción en el catalyst
<fosco_> para saber si tienes aceleracion ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<kawsay> holas
<kawsay> alguien me puede ayudar???
<file_not_found> root@facundo:/home/facundo# glxinfo | grep -i render
<file_not_found> direct rendering: Yes
<file_not_found> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<file_not_found>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,
<fosco_> tienes 3D por software
<fosco_> una caca
<file_not_found> que hago?
<kawsay> olvide cual era mi contraseña no puedo acceder al gerstor de paquetes synaptic
<kawsay> que hago?
<fosco_> no se mucho de ati, pero desinstala cualquier driver que hayas puesto manualmente
<fosco_> e instala el que hay en los repositorios
<fosco_> después de eso debería funcionarte el 3D
<fosco_> suponiendo que ati siga soportando tu modelo
<file_not_found> ya los desinstale
<fosco_> para saber si lo soporta visita la web de ati
<file_not_found> hd 7650
<file_not_found> driver 11-6
<kawsay> hay manera de abrir el synaptic sin usar la conrtraseña
<kawsay> ??
<Crashbit> kawsay: no
<kawsay> entoces como puedo asber la contraseña...
<fosco_> kawsay: puedes ejecutar synaptic, aunque no podrás instalar ni quitar nada
<Crashbit> kawsay: es la de tu usuario
<kawsay> si
<fosco_> y la contraseña la debes saber pues es la de tu usuario
<kawsay> pero no me pide nada al iniciar
<kawsay> es q no recuerdo
<fosco_> pues la fastidistae bien
<kawsay> instale ñlubuntu en esta pc hace tiempo
<kawsay> usualmente uso otra q tiene win  y ubuntu10
<file_not_found> RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<file_not_found> configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=8
<fosco_> kawsay: reinsala y así de paso actualizas la distribucion
<kawsay> ya lo actualiza solo quiero instalar wine..
<atotclic> kawsay, la contraseña es la del root
<fosco_> pues tendrás q recordar la clave
<kawsay> ok
<fosco_> atotclic: ubuntu no tiene contraseña en el usuario root
<kawsay> no
<kawsay> esta tampoco
<kawsay> inicia de frente
<atotclic> si la del usuario administrador
<file_not_found> como instalo ahora
<kawsay> por esa razon la olvide
<fosco_> atotclic: el usuario administrador no es lo mismo que root
<file_not_found> ahora instalo los paquetes
<kawsay> puede existir el caso en q no tenga contraseña?
<atotclic> si pero en super
<fosco_> kawsay: root en ubuntu no tiene contraseña
<kawsay> ah
<fosco_> tu usuario sí la tiene, aunque no te la pida al iniciar
<kawsay> ah ok ya entendi
<kawsay> pero puedo instalar wine desde el terminal?
<fosco_> sin la contraseña de tu usuario no
<kawsay> habra forme de reinstalar lubuntu sin el iso?
<atotclic> en ubuntu esta descactivado el root
<atotclic> para prevencion de ataques
<fosco_> kawsay: lo mas sencillo es descargar la iso y pasarla a CD/USB
<atotclic> sin embargo en debian no
<atotclic> kawsay, hay otra opcion
<vazald_> a vosotros os va bien el flash en firefox?
<fosco_> vazald_: los videos se ven, aunque flash nunca ha ido bien
<vazald_> tiene como cuadrados negros etc..
<fosco_> eso no, yo lo veo bien
<vazald_> si te paso una pag la puedes visualizar y decirmelo?
<fosco_> claro
<vazald_> http://www.mrpricepro.com/
<vazald_> si intento meterme en el menu
<vazald_> se pone en negro y no veo nada
<fosco_> si, aqui tambien
<fosco_> a ver con chromium
<file_not_found> oficialmente soportada mi placa
<atotclic> kawsay,
<vazald_> es otro navegador?
<atotclic> estas hay
<atotclic> y te digo la manera
<kawsay> si
<kawsay> ok
<atotclic> passwd usuario
<fosco_> vazald_: en chromium lo veo bien
<kawsay> staba buscando info en internet
<vazald_> fosco_: es otro navegador?
<atotclic> pienas que tienes cinco segundos para poner el pass
<fosco_> vazald_: si, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser && chromium-browser
<kawsay> en donde
<kawsay> ??
<vazald_> fosco_: gracias
<file_not_found> fosco_:
<atotclic> kawsay,  como va
<atotclic> te pide la contraseña unix
<kawsay> atotclic: no te entiendo disculpame... donde pongo la contraseña?
<atotclic> abre la consola
<file_not_found> catalyst tiene que aparecer despues de instalarlo
<atotclic> pon passwd y tu usuario
<atotclic> le das al enter y te pedira la nueva contraeña
<fosco_> le pedirá tambien la vieja y no la sabe
<atotclic> la vieja no la sabe
<atotclic> por que esta dentyro del usuario
<atotclic> pero tiene tres segundos para ponerla
<atotclic> cuando estas conectado  y sabes el user puedes cambiarla
<atotclic> prueba a hacerlo fosco_
<atotclic> oot@bt:~# passwd root
<atotclic> Enter new UNIX password:
<atotclic> Retype new UNIX password:
<atotclic> passwd: password updated successfully
<atotclic> root@bt:~#
<fosco_> no debes estar en ubuntu, eso no se puede hacer
<file_not_found> ya vengo
<fosco_> (actual) contraseña de UNIX:  <- pide la actual antes de seguir
<kawsay> a mi tamb
<kawsay> yo estoy en ñlubunt aunque no creo q sea problema
<fosco_> kawsay: baja la iso, reinstala, apuntate la clave y pon que te la pida a cada inicio
<fosco_> así no la olvidarás
<kawsay> si eso staba pensando
<kawsay> pero antes estaba averiguando si habia otra distro mas liviana
<kawsay> es q la pc es vieja
<atotclic> quien ha dicho que no se puede????
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> yo he dicho que no se puede
<fosco_> y no se puede
<kawsay> -.-'
<atotclic> ahora vuelvo
<kawsay> q distro me recomiendan??
<fosco_> si hay poca ram lubuntu
<fosco_> si tienes 512 o mas de ram ubuntu
<kawsay> ah
<kawsay> me quedo con lubunti
<kawsay> *lubuntu
<file_not_found> no pude solucionar mi error
<file_not_found> no aparece catalyst
<fosco_> que paquete instalaste?
<file_not_found> ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run los que genere con este run
<fosco_> desinstala todo eso e instala el de los repositorios
<fosco_> ya te lo dije antes
<file_not_found> pero funcionaba
<fosco_> pues que paquete instalaste
<file_not_found> fglrx-amdcccle_8.861-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<file_not_found> fglrx_8.861-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<file_not_found> fglrx-dev_8.861-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<fosco_> ese es mas nuevo que el de natty, que distribucion usas?
<file_not_found>  sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty
<kawsay> a reinstalar lubuntu ... no me queda otra
<fosco_> eso no es instalar el de los repositorios
<file_not_found> si, haci los genere
<kawsay> adios
<fosco_> el de los repositorios se instala con sudo apt-get install fglrx
<file_not_found> y porque no agregan en ubuntu el driver nuevo
<Crashbit> o_0
<fosco_> no estará suficientemente probado
<file_not_found> se lo puede instalar directamente?
<fosco_> quita todos los q tengas y pon lo q yo puse
<file_not_found> ./ati-driver-installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run
<atotclic> buenas
<file_not_found> ok
<atotclic> fosco_:  enytras en recovery mode como root
<atotclic> y ejecutas passwd tu usuario
<atotclic> y te pide la nueva contraseña si pedir la antigua
<file_not_found> despues se lo puede actualizar
<atotclic> file_not_found:  sii despues deentra la contraseña podra actualizarlo
<fosco_> file_not_found: se actualizará junto al resto de paquetes si la gente de ubuntu lo aprueba
<atotclic> fosco_: hazlo como te digo y cambiaras el passwd
<fosco_> atotclic: lo se, no quise decirle ese metodo porque no estoy seguro de que el sistema sea suyo
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> tan solo queria entra en sinaptic
<atotclic> si es asi envia me un mensaje en privado antes de pelearnos jajajjajajajajjajja
<dylan66> saravia se fue del frente
<dylan66> perdon
<file_not_found> instale la que trae ubuntu
<file_not_found> y la pantalla despues de iniciar se puso gris con errores
<file_not_found> ahora estoy en failsafeX
<file_not_found> Se produjo un problema al inicializar Catalyst Control Center Edición para Linux. Lo siguiente pudo ser la causa.
<file_not_found> No hay un controlador de gráficos ATI instalado o el controlador ATI no funciona adecuadamente.
<file_not_found> Por favor inatale el controlador ATI de manera adecuada para su hardware ATI, o configure utilizando aticonfig.
<atotclic> file_not_found: entra como ubuntu clasico no unity
<atotclic> desde hay podras instalarlo o desde consola
<william> hola, Busco un cliente VPN para linux | Ubuntu-es  y me pasa lo mismo que a este user con ubuntu :  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/5874   , el al final se rinde y dice:  Lo siento tío abandono llevo desde las 22:35 probando comandos
<william> alguna idea?
<william> Creo que al final Dell tenia razon al considerar a ubuntu (linux) un sistema para usuarios avanzados por eso dejo de vender ubuntu en sus ordenadores y se paso al guindows 7
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-28
<william> la diferencia es que el no manifesto esa limitacion o enorme dificultad con ubuntu respecto a windows y yo si que lo hago aunque visto lo visto de nada sirve
<william> quejarse
<william> y menos preguntar sobre el tema por que pa que si no te van a dar ninguna respuesta de solucion valida, sencilla y practica
<william> si ubuntu es un sistema mas seguro que windows pero no tiene anonimizadores faciles de instalar y usar como en windows asi que para mi ubuntu no es en ese caso mas seguro que windows
<william> y ante la evidencia no hay respuesta por parte de ninguno de la larga lista de usuarios que forman parte de este soporte
<william> yo tambien me rindo y debode renuncia como aquel user a tener una vpn en ubuntu porque ya se sabe que ubuntu es muy facil y que el problema siempre reside entre la computadora y la silla , ja buen recurso para justificar lo injustificable
<miniminiyo> O.o
<miniminiyo> VPN para navegar o apra todo el sistema?
<william> pa navegacion libre y segura miniminiyo
<william> porque ubuntu es mas seguro que el guindows o no? miniminiyo
<miniminiyo> pue sua TOR
<miniminiyo> y dejate de chorradas xd con eso navegas full y con proxy, es decir anonimamente
<william> tor no es seguro lo tengo demostrado donde se ponga una buena vpn que se quite tor y + si usas los plugins
<miniminiyo> ademas ay mil guias por google y es super bueno...
<william> miniminiyo
<miniminiyo> la cosa esta en no usar plugin
<miniminiyo> pero con VPN a q te refieres?
<william> a usar una vpn como anonimizador = navegacion libre y segura miniminiyo o tu
<miniminiyo> pues nose como le das tantas vueltas para navegar con 3 o 4 proxys de por medio xD
<miniminiyo> yo piro
<william> no te entiendo
<miniminiyo> de todas todas willian googlea q es la clave para todo en esta vida
<william> aclarate sobre eso
<william> miniminiyo o tu?
<william> ya he googleado demasiado y el resultado ha sido zeroooooooo
<miniminiyo> me lias macho no se a que te refieres..asi que ya es tarde piro jeje
<miniminiyo> mmmmmm eso es imposible..lo pondras mal
<william> jaja  no quieres entender
<miniminiyo> estoy seguro que en google debe haber..sino en español si en ingles
<miniminiyo> xau
<william> nooor en ninguno de los idiomas hay una vpn para ubuntu facil de instalar y usar como en guindows
<ubuntu__> holas.. tengo problema para instalar lubuntu
<william> y es tarde si en venezuela deben ser la 19:00 horas o asi
<ubuntu__> atotclic estas ahi?
<atotclic> si estoi
<william> conoceis alguna vpn como ultimo recurso de los ultimos recursos que corra con wine para ubuntu?
<atotclic> para que quieres una vpn
<william> navegacion libre y segura en ubuntu
<william> vpn + ubuntu = windows malo no seguro
<atotclic> navegacion segura si es segura la navegacion en ununtu
<atotclic> que quieres capar puertos???
<william> no eso son cuentos chinos sin una vpn no eres libre ni seguro
<william> yo no hago esas cosas ni se lo que son por eso estoy aqui para que alguien me de solucion
<atotclic> ejecuta tablas para iptables
<atotclic> y veras lo que capas
<atotclic> ni podras navegar
<william> oye yo solo pido por favor una vpn en ubuntu facil de usar configurar e instalar en ubuntu , nadie me entiende?
<william> Busco un cliente VPN para linux | Ubuntu-es  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/5874  Lo siento tío abandono llevo desde las 22:35 probando comandos
<william> obrara el milagro y conseguire por fin instalar una vpn para ubuntu que sea tan sencilla de montar como en los guindows?
<william> oh que cierto es aquello del que espera desespera....
<william> ok me rindo ante la evidencia yo tambien abandono
<william> alguien se suma?
<william> mirar si soy generoso que aqui os dejo un cliente vpn muy bueno para ubuntu igual de facil de instalar y usar como en los guindows:  https://in-disguise.com/?ref=slava
<william> pero hay un broblema houston que no es gratis
<javier_Col> hola
<william> holaaa
<javier_Col> que es lo que no es gratis ??
<william> lo que ves de color azulito
<william> en el link
<javier_Col> acabo de llegar XD
<william> y yo de poner el enlace de in-disguise vpn
<william> para ubuntu
<javier_Col> por que no utilizas tor
<william> tor no es seguro con los plugins donde se ponga una vpn que quite tor
<william> ademas tor no sirve de nada en las webs donde ya estas registrado
<william> tor esta muy sobrevalorado
<william> bueno aqui la gente sabe un monton pero no te dicen nada solo preguntan y preguntan sin llegar a mas que eso
<william> yo tambien abandono y me las piro.....
<william> zzzzzzzzz a dormir tengo un spor de esperar y esperar y esperar .....
<william> un sopor
<william> y pensar que todavia hay gente en este sitio que creee que por usar solo ubuntu ya esta seguro jajaja como puedes estar seguro con un sistema operativo que presume de ser seguro  e identifica mientras navegas tu ip?
<dimas_> el control general de mi audio no funciona...alguna pagina buena que me recomienden para reconfigurarlo?....he hecho tantas cosas que no se ahora cual fue la causa
<william> ve a administrador de software de ubuntu y pon volume o mejor audio lee y elije alguno de los dispositivos de audio prueba de esa manera
<william> o mejor pon sound
<william> bueno, bye bye y gracias por nada , que de nada he aprendido hoy en este sitio
<Pechi> hola
<Pechi> una pregunta tonta, alguien a jugado alguna vez al wow?
<dimas_> william gracias...esque no estaba en la sala
<delarge> nas
<delarge> como puedo saber que device es un pendrive que conecto al laptop
<delarge> para p oder montarlo
<granjero> lsusb delarge
<granjero> perdón sudo fdisk -l
<dabor> delarge: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<dabor> delarge: despues de ejecutar ese comando, conectas el pendrive
<granjero> dabor, como se sale luego?
<granjero> ctrl + C ?
<delarge> granjero: eso muestra solo las particiones del disco duro
<dabor> granjero: si
<granjero> delarge, muestra todas las particiones de todos los discos...
<delarge> pues no me muestra el pendrive ahi cuando lo conecto
<granjero> a mi me aparece al final
<delarge> probare con el tail
<delarge> $ sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<delarge> tail: no se puede abrir «/var/log/messages» para lectura: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633947/
<granjero> alli esta mi fdisk -l
<granjero> el ultimo es mi pendrive
<delarge> ahi si, no habia visto lo ultimo del fdisk -l
<delarge> gracias
<dabor> delarge: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<dabor> parece que el messages lo volaron
<tabunet_iptt>  /msg NickServ identify teknomadas
<tabunet_iptt> perdón
<D-Dalus> Scire Potere Audere Tacere
<tabunet> Bueno sólo decir que ya fui al canal de freenode a solucionar mis problemas, ya tengo el nick que quería que le sobraba lo de iptt y ya pude gestionar otro problemilla que me surgió
<tabunet> Respecto a mi amigo no se si está el chico que me ayudó esta tarde con los comandos para comprobar y reparar el disco duro desde ubuntu, de momento no se nada
<nayi> j/ #flisolhn
<marcomvh> noche
<marcomvh> s
<tabunet> Hola de nuevo
<tabunet> una pregunta
<tabunet> es seguro actualizar el kernel via PPA
<tabunet> o es mejor esperar al update oficial de cannonical
<tabunet> ?
<tabunet> Gracias de antemano
<xangua> 5si usas un PPA lo usas bajo tu propio riesgo
<tabunet> lo digo porque estoy viendo muchas noticias como esta http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/upgrade-your-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<xangua> aunque sea el PPA 'oficial' del programa
<tabunet> ok xangua entonces me esperaré al update manager de ubuntu
<tabunet> gracias
<xangua> los repositorios de ubuntu jamás te van a dar los últimos programas
<xangua> !latest
<kubot> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<xangua> más allá de la última versión de X cuando Y ubuntu fue lanzado
<xangua> como lo dije, un ppa lo usas bajo tu riesgo, o sea ya depende de ti si lo usas o no
<xangua> aparte ese  ppa es de compilaciones diarias, o sea que puede o no funcinar
<tabunet> ok gracias
<caminomaster> Hello
<caminomaster> Estoy desde mi ubuntu 7.04... necesito saber si existe algún repositorio activo para esta versión
<marcomvh> hola caminomaster , yo no tengo idea. sorry. =)
<caminomaster> :'(
<caminomaster> supondría yo que en algún rincón del ciberespacio habrá uno
<marcomvh> ya esta muy viejito XD
<caminomaster> si, está viejito pero igual... conseguimos software para win98
<caminomaster> una cosa es que se recmiende hacer upgrade, otra que quedemos a la deriva
<caminomaster> de hecho, me pregunto si lo encontraré por proyecto
<caminomaster> necesito por ejemplo ntsf-3g
<marcomvh> eso si. pero pues ya vez que hasta tiempo de vida le dan al soporte para cada version. la verdad ignoro si tu version siga teniendo soporte.
<caminomaster> seguro que no la tiene XD
<Arlette> Bonne niut :D
<caminomaster> marcomvh, encontré este post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6319924&postcount=4
<caminomaster> me dice que use esta fuente: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<caminomaster> :D:D:D
<marcomvh> :o
<caminomaster> sabía que existía :D
<marcomvh> que bien caminomaster , ojala tenga lo que necesitas. =)
<caminomaster> si... necesito poder usar mis viejas aplicaciones y hacer backups de varias cosas antes de una reinstalación o actualización
<caminomaster> pero me hacen falta el ntfs-3g y el gparted :S
<caminomaster> hum, marcomvh... dependencias rotas para gparted, pero el ntfs-3g debe funcionar... me falta saber cómo debe quedar el fstab para ntfs
<marcomvh> no te es mas facil iniciar con un ubuntu actualizado desde usb o cd-rom y hacer tu backup
<caminomaster> no, marcomvh porque son backups de lo que trabajaba: exportar marcadores, preferencias y todo eso...
<caminomaster> además también mirar qué programas usaba y todo eso
<marcomvh> orale. pos desde cuando no usabas esa maquina
<caminomaster> hace como 2 años
<caminomaster> ajaja
<marcomvh> :S
<caminomaster> de hecho no era la máquina sino el disco
<caminomaster> cambié un disco por uno win
<marcomvh> asi me paso con un disco duro hace poco. encontre que tenia una particion linux y por error la arranque y funciono jeje
<marcomvh> pero mmm pos no soy de los ke amontonan archivos y kosas por el estilo. asi ke siempre le doy cuello y reinstalo.
<caminomaster> ahora mantengo ambos en dual boot, pero sí que me ha dado palo actualizar MI software porque todo se me iba olvidando XD
<n-iCe> Alguien usa el 11.04?
<marcomvh> n-iCe, yop.
<caminomaster> mi hermano
<caminomaster> pero según el, es un asco
<n-iCe> Qué tal? me dicen que es horrible
<n-iCe> Si todos me dicen eso :/
<caminomaster> y mi experiencia con Unity no fué nada agradable
<n-iCe> Me he quedado en 10.04
<n-iCe> jui
<caminomaster> eso, mi hermano me dijo lo mismo
<marcomvh> yo le desactive el unity. bueno. no lo utilizo.
<n-iCe> Tons aquí me quedo verdad
<caminomaster> no sé si me dijo 10.10 o 10.04
<caminomaster> pero me dijo que ni de riesgo use las 2011
<n-iCe> Por qué cambiaría de distro si no es por la interfaz nueva?
<marcomvh> el unity no es muy para equipos de escritorio. tampoco me convencio.
<caminomaster> para ningún equipo XD
<marcomvh> caminomaster, jajaja cierto.
<caminomaster> me tocó sufrir para encontrar cómo cambiar el teclado
<marcomvh> yo cambio solo por estar al dia. me da igual.
<caminomaster> de hecho no supe cómo lo hice a la larga
<marcomvh> caminomaster, eso me paso con este equipo y la tarjeta de wifi integrada. no supe ke le hice pero un dia simplemente funciono! XD
<caminomaster> porque es ridículo un menú que muestre lo 'más utilizado' cuando nunca lo he usado, jaj
<caminomaster> yo buscaba un menú config o panel de control o similar
<marcomvh> unity predice el futuro. esta muy avanzado. jajaja
<caminomaster> ajaja
<caminomaster> me muestra de a poquitos el menú
<marcomvh> cierto. me fastidia eso.
<caminomaster> prefiero un xp, que muestra recientes en el menú y panel de ctrl me muestra todo de una
<caminomaster> o un gnome
<caminomaster> pero me dice mi hermano que a gnome le quitaron los íconos... :
<caminomaster> van a matar a ubuntu a ese paso
<marcomvh> pues comparando 10.10 y 11.04 sin unity. no veo diferencia.
<marcomvh> utilice ambos.
<caminomaster> ahí si no sé, me quedo :/
<caminomaster> como veréis, no uso realmente ubuntu desde esta distro, 7:04
<n-iCe> qué usas
<marcomvh> ojala y vean que esta horrible y que a nadie le gusto su gran idea. y lo regresen a como estaba. jeje
<marcomvh> windows
<caminomaster> que le hagan UPGRADE a gnome
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> 7?
<marcomvh> en otro equipo si.
<caminomaster> yess
<marcomvh> win7
<marcomvh> rigurosa copia de respaldo
<n-iCe> Qué tal es?
<n-iCe> Hace cuánto salió?
<n-iCe> Dejé Windows desde que salió Vista
<n-iCe> Cuándo salió? 2007?
<caminomaster> no. como en 2010, no?
<marcomvh> en mi experiencia personal lo mejoraron mucho.
<marcomvh> de vista a win7
<marcomvh> muchisimo mas rapido
<caminomaster> si, win7 es vista sin residuos industriales XD
<n-iCe> Vista? estás loco mínimo 2007
<caminomaster> windows 7
<n-iCe> Ah
<marcomvh> le he puesto win7 a equipos con pocos recursos y todavia se nota la diferencia de velocidad. esta usable.
<n-iCe> Y por qué no usar XP?
<caminomaster> n-iCe, yo uso XP en mi pentium3
<Itxshell> que programas hay para virtualizar que sea liviano?
<marcomvh> xp algun dia lo desecharan igual ke todos los windows obsoletos... para ke quedarse atras... =)
<caminomaster> si, cuando eso ocurra pasaré a Ubuntu, si sigue bueno
<n-iCe> Por qué no uso lubuntu?
<n-iCe> Si es mucho más rápido?
<caminomaster> q es lubuntu?
<n-iCe> :o
<n-iCe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6vBCMUMyME
<n-iCe> La versión más ligera de Ubuntu
<n-iCe> jala en p2
<n-iCe> con 128 de ram
<caminomaster> yo conocía Xubuntu
<n-iCe> Este es más liviano
<caminomaster> va a tocar buscarlo
<caminomaster> en mi casa hay 2 p3 y un p2
<caminomaster> el mío es el que más hw tiene: ostenta 512 de ram XD
<caminomaster> y ahí trabajo
<n-iCe> No necesitas más para linux
<n-iCe> Pero los ordenadores también ya son muy baratos
<n-iCe> Acá uno con 4 gigas 250 ram dual core etc, anda por unos 400 dolares
<caminomaster> si, así es
<n-iCe> Lo sacas en un mes de salario mínimo
<n-iCe> :p
<caminomaster> si, pero en el momento debo salir de varias deuda$
<n-iCe> hehe
<caminomaster> aparte que no quiero salir de mi compu, y tampoco lo visualizo arrumado
<n-iCe> Yo haré un viaje en un mes debo ahorrar a Playa del Cármen, Cancún, México
<caminomaster> pero ya llega la hora de actualizar
<n-iCe> :D
<n-iCe> Ya compré el boleto de avión que es lo caro :p
<n-iCe> Allá veré cómo sobrevivir
<caminomaster> me asobra que youtube funcione en mi firefox 2
<n-iCe> firefox 2? no salió ya el 5?
<caminomaster> mientras que usar flash en el ff de winXP es un asco
<caminomaster> ah, n-iCe, lo que pasa es que instalé el 7:04
<caminomaster> cuando salió
<n-iCe> 7.04?
<n-iCe> De qué hablas?
<n-iCe> FEISTI?
<n-iCe> FESITY* ?
<caminomaster> no teniendo sentido reinstalar todo el sw cada que sale un ubuntu
<caminomaster> -si, Feisty-
<n-iCe> Eso ya no funciona
<n-iCe> Ya no dan soporte
<caminomaster> decidí mantenerme en feisty por un tiempo, hasta que saliera la LTS
<n-iCe> 8.04 es LTS
<n-iCe> 10.04 es LTS
<caminomaster> luego de trabajar en un compu XP con archivos Corel, me pasé a trabajar a la casa, y puse un disco winXP para el corel
<caminomaster> eso hace 2 años
<caminomaster> ahora volví a poner mi ubuntu, y sí funciona, sin soporte, claro
<caminomaster> estoy en él
<caminomaster> mi idea es poder retomar los programas que usaba y esas cosas, exportar marcadores, etc
<caminomaster> y creo que ANTES de cambiar de distro, la instalo en paralelo por si algún programa falla o falta
<caminomaster> mientras
<marcomvh> bueno chavos yo me retiro por hoy. caminomaster suerte con tu ubuntu viejito XD
<caminomaster> bueno, vale
<caminomaster> a dormir
<caminomaster> q hora es allá?
<marcomvh> 1.01am
<caminomaster> la misma que acá
<caminomaster> ajaja
<marcomvh> del mismo dia? XD
<caminomaster> XD
<n-iCe> De dónde son
<caminomaster> yo estoy en BOG, COL
<marcomvh> yo en Tabasco, Mexico.
<n-iCe> Estado de México aquí
<caminomaster> en el 'defe'?
<caminomaster> XD
<marcomvh> lol
<marcomvh> ahora si ya me lanzo. me kaigo de sueño. saludos. a ver si nos leemos mas por aka.
<caminomaster> toca crear el grupo de face 'ubuntu-es' XD
<caminomaster> saludo a GatoLoko, locobot_1 y lordsystem, que no los 'veía' desde años
<fzeta> buenos días salaos!!
<fosco_> buenas
<chasqui> holas
<chasqui> alguien sabe como ejecutar cd interactivo que tine flash , viene con un ejecutable para linux pero cuando lo ejecuto me dice que no hay un programa asociado
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<engel> buenas..
<engel> he usado este comando para encontrar archivos 'utf-8': <> find carpeta -name '*' | xargs file | grep "UTF-8"
<engel> pero como hago para al mismo tiempo copiarlo a otra carpeta (backup)
<erAbuelo> me lo explicas?
<engel> si, erAbuelo
<engel> tengo varios archivo de texto en una directorio llamado "carpeta"
<engel> pero no tienen extension
<engel> por use el comando file y gred, en find, para que me diga cual es de UTF-8 y no ASCII
<engel> con:
<erAbuelo> es decir el resultado es una lista de archivos utf-8 no ?
<engel> find carpeta -name '*' | xargs file | grep "UTF-8"
<engel> si
<erAbuelo> y lo de 'utf-8' <> para que es ?
<engel> para que al momento de hacer el "file" a todos los archivos, solo me imprima los que dice "UTF-8"
<erAbuelo> digo lo del principio -> 'uft-8': <> find ....
<erAbuelo> para que es?
<engel> el "find carpeta -name '*'" fue para que me imprima todos los archivos que hay en el directorio "carpeta"
<erAbuelo> eso ya lo se, me refiero a la parte -> 'uft-8': <>
<engel> y el "| xargs file | grep "UTF-8"
<engel> ah
<engel> para que solo me imprima los que dice utf-8 al hacerle el "file"
<erAbuelo> es que esa linea a mi no me funciona
<engel> a mi, acá si; me imprime todos mis archivos utf-8
<erAbuelo> esta ? -> 'utf-8': <> find carpeta -name '*' | xargs file | grep "UTF-8"
<erAbuelo> te funciona ?
<erAbuelo> o esta -> find carpeta -name '*' | xargs file | grep "UTF-8"
<engel> no..
<engel> ese si..
<erAbuelo> ah ok
<erAbuelo> y ahora quieres copiar eso en otro sitio
<engel> erAbuelo: asi es
<erAbuelo> yo haria: cp -av `'utf-8': <> find carpeta -name '*' | xargs file | grep "UTF-8"|cut -d ":" -f1` destino
<erAbuelo> o mejor
<erAbuelo> yo haria: cp -av `'utf-8': <> find carpeta -name '*' -print0 | xargs -0 file | grep "UTF-8"|cut -d ":" -f1` destino
<erAbuelo> si no tienen espacios en el nombre de archivo
<engel> me aparece error...
<erAbuelo> cual ?
<engel> al realizar el comando que me escribio...
<erAbuelo> ya, pero que error ?
<engel> en si la labor que deseo realizar es:
<erAbuelo> ya veo el problema xD
<erAbuelo> cp -av `find carpeta -name '*' -print0 | xargs -0 file | grep "UTF-8"|cut -d ":" -f1` destino
<erAbuelo> se me colo el principio de antes
<engel> probaré
<erAbuelo> si no tienen espacios en el nombre de archivo, sino dara error
<engel> al parecer esta bien..
<engel> voy a revisar... :)
<engel> si los copio sin mensajes de error, pero falto un archivo copiar..
<erAbuelo> no sera utf8
<engel> trato de ver cual fue :)
<engel> ¡a no!
<engel> si lo copio todos jejje, solo que vi mal
<engel> ya debe ser por mis ojos de sueño
<engel> Muchas gracias erAbuelo
<engel> me sirvio
<engel> El problema que tenia era, que tenia demasiados
<engel> y no sabia como copiarlos de una sola
<erAbuelo> de nada
<engel> erAbuelo, una pregunta
<erAbuelo> dime
<engel> vi el manual de "cp"
<engel> y no aparece eso me paso, -f1
<erAbuelo> eso era una opcion del "cut" no del "cp"
<engel> como es supo de ello
<erAbuelo> cp -av origen destino
<erAbuelo> eso fue lo que te puse
<engel> ah..
<erAbuelo> y origen era la lista de archivos
<erAbuelo> origen= find carpeta -name '*' -print0 | xargs -0 file | grep "UTF-8"|cut -d ":" -f1
<engel> siendo sincero sigo viendo las ordenes, y aun no lo entiendo muy bien
<erAbuelo> :)
<engel> de todas maneras lo que me paso, me sirvio
<engel> mil gracias
<erAbuelo> ojo, si los archivos tienes espacios en el nombre no funciona!!
<engel> no, ninguno tiene espacios
<erAbuelo> ya, pero podria darse el caso
<x012_kool> alguein de aquí trabaja con QT ?
<erAbuelo> con espacios seria algo asi: cp -av `find 01_Bajadas/ -name '*' -print0 | xargs -0 file | grep "UTF-8"|cut -d ":" -f1|xargs -i echo \"{}\"` destino
<engel> umm
<engel> erAbuelo, tambien funcionaria ese ultimo, con archivos que no tengan espacios?
<erAbuelo> si
<engel> erAbuelo, hice una prueba, pero me da -->  cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «"carpeta/2010/carta04"»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<erAbuelo> y existe ese archivo ?
<engel> si
<erAbuelo> pues no lo encuentra, revisa si esta todo bien
<engel> da el mismo resultado de error...
<engel> pero por ahora si me ha salvado
<engel> me tengo que ir
<engel> nuevamente muchas gracias erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> dnd
<SrTW> Hola
<SrTW> cómo puedo cambiar la dirección MAC de mi router, please?
<arp-> SrTW, eso es offtopic
<SrTW> ._.
<arp-> para que queres cambiar la mac del rotuer
<arp-> ?
<SrTW> para saber cómo hacerlo
<arp-> entra a la configuracion del rotuer y fijate si te da la opcion.
<SrTW> o si se cambia desde el router o programa
<arp-> que router es?
<SrTW> mm
<SrTW> podria ser esto:   Spoofed MAC Address: hex:hex:hex:hex:hex:hex
<arp-> sep puede ser
<arp-> depende el router, vas a cambiar 3 MAC's
<arp-> LAN, WAN o WiFi
<SrTW>  un thompson tcw700... sólo tengo lan y wan
<SrTW> ok gracias
<SrTW> :)
<SrTW> entonces mi router no me deja cambiarla, cierto?
<arp-> depende el router
<arp-> de que tipo es
<SrTW> ok
<arp-> es un Router-Modem o Router solo?
<SrTW> router
<arp-> WiFI?
<SrTW> se
<arp-> y we
<arp-> si es un router generoso, te deberia dejar cambiar LAN, WAN, y WiFi
<arp-> ...
<SrTW> u.u
<SrTW> bueno, pues muchas gracias, cuando tenga un router mejor ya sabré qué hacer xD
<arp-> ja
<SrTW> me voy a comer, nos vemos
<arp-> pero igual, cual es el fin por el cual queres cambiar la MAC?
<arp-> ok
<SrTW> sólo quiero saber cómo cambiarlo
<arp-> ah ok
<SrTW> saber por saber xd
<arp-> ok
<SrTW> o/
<dixsonhoepp> hola buenos dias
<dixsonhoepp> miren ustdes ah conectado un celular como modem en ubuntu????
<dixsonhoepp> la cosa es de que los tutoriales q consigo me hablan de ttyACM0
<dixsonhoepp> Pero ese archivo o fichero no existe q tengo que hacer
<D-Dalus> Buenos días, alguien podría explicarme los problemas que pueden provocar que en una conexión DSL sólo pueda acceder a Google, Youtube y una que otra página en específico. Mientras que las demás páginas no leen y se quedan esperando una respuesta HTTP que no llega. (¿?)
<fosco_> dixsonhoepp, ese archivo se crea automáticamente al cargar el modulo que soporte tu modelo de teléfono (si es que existe)
<fosco_> D-Dalus, seguramente un DNS que no funciona bien
<Crashbit> Un proxy mal configurado ...
<Crashbit> o configurado así a propósito ... entre otras cosas
<D-Dalus> Gracias por las respuestas, pero no es un problema de DNS. Al hacer ping a cualquier página recivo respuestas.
<arp-> D-Dalus
<arp-> que pagina no te anda?
<D-Dalus> arp- casi ninguna, puedo abrir google y hacer busquedas pero no puedo acceder a los resultados que arroja. Tambien a Youtube, buscar videos, pero al momento de verlos el video no carga (aunque si carga totalmente el resto de la página)
<fede> hola
<fede> el creador de discos de arranque me jodió el usb, como puedo hacer para arreglarlo?
<fede> ya lo he hecho antes pero ne recuerdo como
<fosco_> fede, sabes que unidad es? sdb?
<fede> creo que era sdb1
<fosco_> asegurate
<fosco_> puedes verlo con sudo fdisk -l
<fede> podría ser este: /dev/sda2   *           1          26      203776    7  HPFS/NTFS
<fede> ?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> no es eso
<fosco_> pega todo lo que ha salido en pastebin.com y ya lo miro yo
<fede> entonces no me aparece
<fede> voy
<fede> http://pastebin.com/v6WiTZ1X
<fosco_> segun eso solo hay el disco principal
<fosco_> tienes el usb puesto?
<fede> uh, que pelotudo
<fede> a ver perá
<fede> jajaja
<fede> http://pastebin.com/DTC52HJk
<fede> ahora si
<fosco_> ok, el disco es sdb
<fosco_> pero no tiene particiones definidas
<fosco_> usa gaprted para editar ese disco
<fosco_> crea una particion de tipo fat32 que ocupe el disco entero
<fede> voy a probar
<fede> como te diste cuenta?
<fede> así voy aprendiendo
<fosco_> de que
<rengo> hice una pagina llamada " http://1.ooskar.com ", alguien funciona
<rengo> ¿?
<fede> de que era ese
<rengo> es un servidor irc
<fosco_> no le hagas caso, no entreis ahi
<fede> bien! ahora sí
<fede> gracias fosco
<fede> otra pregunta
<fede> hay alguna mejor forma de crear un usb de arranque de ubuntu que con el creador de discos de arranque de gnome?
<fosco_> claro, precisamente está para eso
<fede> no, me refiero a si no hay otra forma
<fede> porque las últimas veces no me andubo bien ese programa
<fosco_> puedes usar unetbootin
<fede> bien
<fosco_> rengo1, si vas a volver a poner algo con lo de antes ahorratelo
<fede> ya que estoy... alguien sabe algo de ruby?
<rengo1> fas de que hablas?
<rengo1> fosco_:  de que hablas?
<rengo1> que hice?
<rengo1> que dije?
<fede> que era esa url fosco?
<fosco_> spam
<fede> ah, ahi va
<D-Dalus> rengo1, fuera de lo patético de la pagina, debo decir que esta bien scripteda.
<nordic_> hola como puedo iniciar el pc con la x mesale siempre en consola y le tengo que dar startx?
<Benagua> tendras que tener instaladas algún gestor de ventanas, no?, gdm o similar
<nordic_> si kde
<fosco_> comprueba que tienes instalado kdm
<fosco_> pero vuelvo a preguntarte: estas en ubuntu?
<Benagua> entonces si lo tienes instalado, debería de arrancar solo, a menos que tengas algún problema de configuración en el xconfig
<Tarrasquero> Benagua> tendras que tener instaladas **algún gestor de ventanas**, no?, gdm o similar
<Tarrasquero> Benagua: gdm = gnome display manager
<Benagua> eso fué antes de saber que tenía kde ;)
<Benagua> me da que no tengo todo el texto...,
<Tarrasquero> lo empeoraste aún mas
<Benagua> por cierto.., buenas tardes .....
<Benagua> dios
<Benagua> vale, mejor me callo?
<Tarrasquero> xD
<Benagua> ejeje
<jaspe> buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<jaspe> nas
<Benagua> pero vamos, que el kdm lo tiene que tener instalado....:P
<jaspe> como hago para instalar los reposistorios de ubuntu 10.10 en una pc sin inter?
<Tarrasquero> Benagua: el caso es que confundes los gestores de ventanas con los display manager
<Benagua> si, es cierto..., lo he confundido, sorry
<fosco_> jaspe, los repositorios son "direcciones de internet" no se instalan
<Benagua> creo que lo llevo confundiendo toda la vida..., la verdad, entiendo que XWindow es gestor de ventanas, y gdm, kde, windowmaker, xfce, etc son display manager
<jaspe> fosco_:  y como hago para ver video si no tengo conexion a internet
<Benagua> siento la mala explicación
<Tarrasquero> jaspe: descarga los paquetes desde otra pc
<Tarrasquero> Benagua: lo empeoras por momentos
<fosco_> jaspe, si el formato del video es ogg no habrá problema, si necesitas codecs restringidos tendrás que descargarlos de alguna manera
<Tarrasquero> xfce es un escritorio
<Tarrasquero> y kde tambien
<Tarrasquero> en fin
<Benagua> vale, vale, voy aprendiendo ;)
<jaspe> fosco_: exacto necesito de los restringidos  si no debere convertir todos mis videos a ogg xD
<Tarrasquero> sería gdm, kdm, xdm ... etc
<Benagua> ok, ok, genial
<Tarrasquero> solo quiero ahorrarte boleones sin sentido
<Tarrasquero> no te ofendas, yo lo agradecería que lo hicieran conmigo
<Benagua> tranqui, me gusta aprender, no tengo problemas, igual hay gente que se ofendería, no es mi caso, aprendo ;=
<Benagua> ;)
<Tarrasquero> hay quien no se toma la molestia
<Benagua> insisto, no es mi caso
<Benagua> siempre me he liado en esas cosas, delimitar exactamente que es cada cosa, gestor de ventanas, display manager, escritorio, etc
<Tarrasquero> ok, no pasa nada todos hemos pasado por hay
<Benagua> no, si lo divertido es que llevo años usando cada cosa, pero la verdad, es que no me he preocupado en conocer el detalle exacto
<fosco_> Benagua, algunos conceptos es que no están muy claros
<Benagua> no, seguro que si lo están, pero no me he preocupado en exceso por ellos a nivel de arquitectura
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: la mayoría de las veces estamos mal documentados
<Benagua> Tarrasquero, así creo yo también
<Benagua> pero menos mal que, siempre hay alguna alma caritativa que te puede hacer el favor de guiarte un poco ;)
<fosco_> es posible
<fosco_> aun así hay conceptos poco claros
<Benagua> vamos, al menos yo te aseguro que, por el motivo que sea, poco claros los tenía ;)
<Tarrasquero> la cosa está en centrarte en lo que usas
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<Benagua> y llevo años usando los entornos gráficos, es más, he llegado a participar en la traducción de Kde2
<Tarrasquero> pues lo tuyo no se entiende
<Tarrasquero> lo siento pero no lo entiendo xD
<Benagua> si, no me he dedicado en realidad a programar en entornos visuales, y muchos menos en Linux, si no más bien en entornos web, en diferentes lenguajes
<XuMuK> una pregunta: hay un archivo que contiene la lista de archivos... como paso esta lista al commando rm -vf ?
<XuMuK> ni cat ni > no me ha funcionado...
<XuMuK> o sea <
<erAbuelo> rm -vf `cat archivodelista`
<erAbuelo> si los nombres no tienen espacios
<XuMuK> мщн ф зкщифкб пкфсшфы
<XuMuK> perdon
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, voy a probar, gracias
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, tampoco ha funcionado...
<erAbuelo> que error da ?
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9686/screenshotrootlaphomexu.png
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, ninguno
<erAbuelo> esas comillas no son
<erAbuelo> son estas ` no estas '
<erAbuelo> es como una tilde al reves
<Tarrasquero> las que dice erAbuelo dan continuidad al comando
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, como la pongo? teclado español
<erAbuelo> estan al lado de la P
<erAbuelo> la misma tecla de ^
<Tarrasquero> la tilde está cerca de la 'p'
<XuMuK> ya veo, gracias
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, ahora sí, muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<erAbuelo> pero solo sirve si los nombres de archivo no tienen espacios en blanco
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, no los tenia
<erAbuelo> ya pero asegurate o te puedes cargar todo
<Tarrasquero> si, da repelus xD
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, ya se borro lo que tenia que borrarse)
<erAbuelo> no deberias usar rm -f nunca
<Benagua> ya te digo ;)
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, donde puedo leer sobre estas comillas? lo que les diferencia de las otras...
<erAbuelo> no me acuerdo, pero equivalen a $()
<erAbuelo> mira el man de bash
<erAbuelo> o algo de bash scripting
<XuMuK> aaa, ya... gracias
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, pues lo de $() no me habia funcionado...
<erAbuelo> estarias poniendo algo mal
<erAbuelo> rm -vf $(cat archivo) == rm -fv `cat archvio`
<erAbuelo> son lo mismo
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, rm -vf $(cat file)
<erAbuelo> si es lo mismo
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, pues no me funcionó
<erAbuelo> algo estaria mal escrito, probablemente
<XuMuK> yo diría poco probable xD
<erAbuelo> teniendo en cuenta, que es lo mismo, solo cambia la sintaxis, lo mas probale es un error del operador ;)
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, por raro que parezca he puesto todo bien, pero aun asi no me ha funcionado... ni yo entiendo el por que)...
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, y acabo de mirar history, para asegurarme)
<erAbuelo> pues, es un misterio :)
<Tarrasquero> no entiendo mucho pero si se le pasa solo como argumento el 'file' que pasaría
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, ya te digo=
<Tarrasquero> omitiendo cat
<XuMuK> erAbuelo, hasta luego y gracias otra vez)
<erAbuelo> de nada, otra vez ;)
<jimi_> hola
<Vianstak> jimi_==> wenas por aca
<Vianstak> pregunta a ver que te dicen
<Vianstak> fosco_==> wenas
<Vianstak> fosco_==> andas por aqui?
<fosco_> si
<Vianstak> fosco_==> hola, jimi_  tienen un problema con un programa y queriamos ver si puedes ayudarlo
<Vianstak> jimi_==> describe tu problema por favor
<XuMuK> Vianstak, jimi_ y quereis que fosco_ os lea el pensamiento?)
<Vianstak> XuMuK==> a eso vamos XD
<Vianstak> paso a paso
<jimi_> jajaj, soy nuevo no se como se manejan aca
<reyes> buenas
<reyes> desde la versión 10.04 de Ubuntu tengo problemas con (creo) mi tarjeta grafica. Este problema sobretodo surge trabajando con gráficos o cuando hay mucho consumo de CPU. El problema consiste en que se me rompe la interfaz gráfica cómo podeis ver en la imagen y todo el ordenador va muy lento: http://imageshack.us/f/90/pantallazo1mb.png/ Ahora estoy con Ubuntu 11.04 y tarjeta gráfica Intel® 945G x86/MMX/SSE2
<XuMuK> jimi_, tecleando)
<jimi_> bueno, instale kubuntu-desktop por la terminal hace un tiempo y ahora quiero borrarlo, pero no se como hacerlo
<fosco_> !puregnome | jimi_
<kubot> jimi_: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<jimi_> me pasaron este para hacerlo http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome y me tira que no se puede
<esmirlin> chicos qué os parece e17? no puedo hablar con nadie en español sobre esto y me interesa xD
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<esmirlin> xangua, merci
<champy8> buen dia amigos...alguien sabe como identificar el url del flujo de la pagina de una radio online para reproducirla en banshee
<reyes> bueno, seguiré intentando solucionar mi problema
<reyes> más tarde
<reyes> gracias
<reyes> alguien me puede ayudar
<reyes> insertando 1 bug en el launchpad
<reyes> d ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> re
<xmuda> Hola, alguin me podria decir como instalar msmtp en ubuntu
<xmuda> lo estoy haciendo desde la version Live, y cuando hago apt-get install msmtp me marca error
<xmuda> *sudo apt-get install msmtp (no se encuentra en los repos)
<fosco_> quizá estés usando una version muy antigua
<fosco_> quizá no hayas hecho el update primero
<xmuda> no, ayer descargue la vercion
<xmuda> mas reciente
<fosco_> pues será tema del update
<xmuda> pero no he actualizado
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get instamm msmtp
<xmuda> y no se puede instalar sin actualizar?
<fosco_> install*
<fosco_> el update no actualiza ningun programa
<xmuda> a ok
<xmuda> voy a probar
<xmuda> gracias
<dimas_> hice unde descarga de un programa y el comprimido quedo en el folio temp...hay algun problema en hacer el proceso de instalacion en dicho folio?
<mimecar> dimas_: en todo caso será la carpeta /tmp y no el folio
<mimecar> ¿que programa has descargado?
<dimas_> correct
<dimas_> no hay problem en hacer "tar" hay?
<mimecar> esa carpeta es para cosas temporales
<fosco_> no hay problema
<fosco_> pero normalmente se descarga en el home del usuario
<fosco_> acostumbrate a trabajar en tu home
<mimecar> fosco_: ¿no había un directorio que se borraba al reiniciar el equipo?
<dimas_> entiendo que cada cierto tiempo esos folios se borran
<fosco_> temp no, algunos archivos se mantienen
<fosco_> dimas_: no son folios
<fosco_> son directorios
<dimas_> bueno archivos
<dimas_> files
<dimas_> data
<fosco_> el contenido de /tmp lo gestionan los propios programas y el sistema
<fosco_> el usuario no debe trabajar en ese directorio
<fosco_> para eso tiene su home
<erAbuelo> y se vacia al reiniciar
<dimas_> pero es que las descargas se estan haciendo a ese file desde firefox
<mimecar> dimas_: las descargas se hacen en tu carpeta de descargas
<fosco_> dimas_: pues cambialo
<dimas_> esta ves fue al file tmp
<dimas_> no entiendo porque
<fosco_> si está en /tmp y ese no es el directorio de desacrgas para firefox seguramente es q la descarga no ha finalizado
<sambalespetri> quizás haya elegido "abrir" en vez de "guardar" en la descarga
<dimas_> right
<dimas_> eso fue lo que hice
<fosco_> dimas_: mi consejo, copia ese archivo a tu home y olvidate de /tmp
<dimas_> una pregunta un poco inocente
<dimas_> los programas se pueden instalar en cualquier carpeta?
<fosco_> depende de como los instales
<fosco_> si los instalas usando el gestor de paquetes el propio gestor ya los coloca donde tengan q ir
<erAbuelo> esto no es windows, los programas se instalan donde deben sin tu intervencion, siempre y cuando uses el gestor de paquetes de la distribucion
<dimas_> por ejemplo...si creo una carpeta para archivar todo lo que hago manualmente desde el terminal...se puede hacer?
<fosco_> dimas_: se puede
<mimecar> dimas_: ¿ese programa no está en los repositorios?
<fosco_> aunque alguien que no sea un usuario experimentado debería usar siempre el gestor de paquetes para añadir/quitar programas
<dimas_> osea que descargo y guardo el archivo is desde ese mismo archivo hago los comandos en el terminal?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> pero no lo hagas
<fosco_> por lo que dices no eres un usuario experimentado
<fosco_> usa el gestor de paquetes
<dimas_> lol
<dimas_> trato de entender....cuando haces un comando en el terminal el sistema ubica las cosas donde deben estar?
<mimecar> dimas_: no
<mimecar> si instalas un programa usando las herramientas del sistema si
<mimecar> siempre que sea de los repositorios
<mimecar> ¿que programa es el que quieres instalar?
<dimas_> entonces quieres decir que deberia descomprimir y colocar todos los archivos en /  para que el sistema los asuma como data ejecutable?
<mimecar> dimas_: no
<fosco_> claro, tu a tu rollo, da igual lo que te digamos
<fosco_> ;)
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<xangua> cada uno escucha, en este caso lee, lo que quiere :S
<dimas_> fosco es que me estas pidiendo que instale un programa desde los ubuntu instaladores y yo lo que quiero es entender como la plataforma funciona
<fosco_> dimas_: entiende primero como funciona el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> dimas_: el archivo que has descargado puede ser cualquier cosa
<fosco_> el método que pides sólo va a traerte problemas
<fosco_> problemas que vamos a tener que solucionar nosotros
<dimas_> fosco tengo un programa que quiero instalar pero voy a usar git
<dimas_> fosco sabes lo que es git?
<fosco_> si
<mimecar> dimas_: ¿sabes compilar programas?
<dimas_> no todos los programas the compila igual
<dimas_> depende de como este escrito hay que hacer cosas diferentes
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que el programa que instales estará fuera del gestor de paquetes y no se actualizará
<dimas_> por eso quiero instalar el programa desde las instrucciones del source project
<mimecar> source project?
<dimas_> por que se complican en querer entender mas de lo que quiero que me ayuden?
<mimecar> cuando salgan versiones nuevas de ese programa tendrás que repetir el proceso de compilación
<dimas_> seguro que dicen...no asi no es bueno
<dimas_> jajaja
<mimecar> dimas_: si estas empezando compilar programas no es buena idea
<mimecar> si quieres hacerlo de esa forma, sigue las instrucciones de compilación del programa
<dimas_> si pero al descargar el program fue al archivo tmp y ahora estoy curios por entender si estaria bien que continue haciendo lo que ellos me dicen pero en el mismo archivo tmp
<dimas_> simple
<mimecar> mueve ese archivo a tu carpeta de usuario
<fosco_> dimas_: puedes hacerlo, si eso es lo que quieres saber
<dimas_> fosco eso lo se
<xmuda> mueve la carpeta mv /tmp/(tu carpeta) ~/
<dimas_> fosco lo que quiero saber es si existe la posibilidad de que se borre por estar en el tmp
<dimas_> xmuda eso va a hacer que vaya al home folder?
<xmuda> asi es
<dimas_> bueno gracias a todos y disculpen la tosudes
<xmuda> solucionaste tu problema dimas_?
<dimas_> bueno la pregunta era para ver donde seria el mejor lugar para descomprimir el archivo y no mezclarlas con otras cosas
<dimas_> ya decidi donde hacerlo gracias
<xmuda> excelente
<engel> Buenas tardes,
<xmuda> buenas las tengas engel, en que te podemos ayudar?
<engel> tengo un problema, yo suspendí mi pc y sin darme cuenta apague mi estabilizador
<engel> y ahora no logro escuchar ningun sonido, no tengo audio
<engel> pero esto es solo en mi usuario
<engel> en el usuario de hermana si hay audio
<engel> revise esta página: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=ALSA
<engel> pero aun no logro arreglar esto...
<mimecar> puede ser un fallo en los archivos de configuración de tu usuario
<engel> Despues de haberlo apagado estando suspendido, lo prendi normal, pero no da ninguna bulla
<xmuda> en vez de suspender reinicia, tal vez con eso se solucione
<xmuda> abre una terminal sudo reboot
<mimecar> lo más rápido será crear un usuario nuevo y pasar los datos antiguos
<engel> ummm
<xmuda> o puede respaldar los datos con el usuario de su hermana
<engel> mimecar, yo no se mucho de esto, pero mas o menos por donde de ver, como para tratar de solucionarlo
<engel> que archivo debe ser
<mimecar> en el menú de gnome, Administración, Usuarios
<mimecar> ahí creas un usuario nuevo y lo usas
<engel> bueno tendre que hacerme un nuevo usuario... ya que no se como
<mimecar> (20:57:48) mimecar: en el menú de gnome, Administración, Usuarios
<mimecar> (20:57:55) mimecar: ahí creas un usuario nuevo y lo usas
<xmuda> jejeje
<engel> lo haré mimecar
<mimecar> si no te aclaras con algo pregunta
<mimecar> pero si en otro usuario funciona el sonido es un fallo de configuración
<engel> no, esta bien
<file_not_found> el cubo del compiz funciona en 2d
<fosco_> no
<carlosubuntu> con 3d
<file_not_found> QUE HAGO?
<GridCube> con que?
<file_not_found> no se que hacer con el cubo
<carlosubuntu> jugar con el jeje
<GridCube> girarlo?
<file_not_found> no anda
<GridCube> activa compiz
<GridCube> alt-f2 > compiz > ejecutar
<carlosubuntu> no tendras efectos 3d soportados
<mimecar> file_not_found: usas unity o gnome clásico?
<file_not_found> esta encido
<file_not_found> gnome
<mimecar> ¿tienes aceleración 3d?
<file_not_found> glxgears me da fps altos
<mimecar> glxinfo | grep direct
<carlosubuntu> en un netbook no tengo aceleracion 3d
<file_not_found> direct rendering: Yes
<file_not_found>     GL_EXT_copy_buffer, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<GridCube> file_not_found, hiciste lo que te dije?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> 10855 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2170.932 FPS
<file_not_found> 11291 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2257.719 FPS
<file_not_found> 10847 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2169.346 FPS
<file_not_found> 11140 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2227.929 FPS
<GridCube> eso es glx
<GridCube> no tiene nada que ver
<GridCube> tenes que reemplazar el compocitor
<file_not_found> que es eso?
<file_not_found> compositor
<fosco_> file_not_found: tienes compiz activado?
<file_not_found> si
<fosco_> entonces abre un terminal, ejecuta ccsm y activa el cubo
<fosco_> asignale la combinacion de telcas q mejor te vaya y listo
<Balam> hola buenas tardes desde mexico
<chanfle> buenas tardes
<XuMuK> hola
<chanfle> tengo una duda a ver si ustedes saben
<chanfle> existe alguna aplicacion para ver quienes estan conectados en mi router?
<mimecar-away> chanfle: entrando en el router es lo más rápido
<XuMuK> chanfle, si, tu navegador
<mimecar-away> si usas wpa2 y cifrado mac no entrarán
<chanfle> si pero cuando me pusieron el router no me dieron el usuario que porque no lo pueden dar a
<chanfle> es un netgear
<chanfle> el tecnico que vino le pedi el user y pass y me dijo que no esta permitido darnos la cuenta
<file_not_found> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/6592944pantallazo.png
<XuMuK> que raro
<file_not_found> haci se ve el cubo
<XuMuK> file_not_found, esto te parece cubo?
<chanfle> algun tip para poder ver lo que necesito ?
<file_not_found> eso es lo que sale
<file_not_found> por eso pregunto
<Guest52370> buenas tardes... necfesito ayuda con una carpeta encriptada
<Guest52370> necesito acceder a la carpeta desde un live cd
<Balam> chanfle ya reiniciaste el modem
<XuMuK> Guest52370, va a ser que no
<Balam> comun mente de esos el usuario es user y la contraseeña igual
<chanfle> Balam, mira esta el modem y esta conectado con un router netgear
<Balam> y que nedceistas hacer
<abstrakt> hola mi amigos
<abstrakt> que pasa?
<chanfle> Balam, como que necesito hacer?
<Guest52370> XuMuK: ??
<Balam> si es que no lei lo anterior
<chanfle> Balam, hoy me pusieron el internet y le dije al tecnico que necesito entrar al router para monitorear quienes estan conectados y me dijo que no tienen permitido dar el user/pass del router
<XuMuK> chanfle, y no lo pone por detras?
<XuMuK> en el mio sí...
<chanfle> listo ya quedo jajajaja
<chanfle> que wey de yo
<chanfle> jajaja
<chanfle> XuMuK, ya quedo jaja viene atras del router lo que pasa es que pense que lo habia cambiado el tecnico pero cuando vino si apenas sabia conectarlo jaja y no sabia que sistema operativo estoy usando (linux)
<file_not_found> que hago para q se vea el cubo se vea
<mimecar> file_not_found: ¿ya has activado compiz?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> pero se lo ve asi
<file_not_found> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/6592944pantallazo.png
<mimecar> ¿has configurado el plugin?
<file_not_found> como se hace?
<mimecar> entras en las opciones de ccsm y configuras el plugin
<file_not_found> se ve igual
<mimecar> ¿que has cambiado de las opciones del plugin?
<file_not_found> estan por defecto
<mimecar> si no modificas las opciones el plugin se comportará igual
<mimecar> ¿cuantos escritorios tienes configurados?
<file_not_found> que modifico?
<file_not_found> 4 creo
<mimecar> si tienes solo uno es posible que el cubo no funcione
<file_not_found> tengo 2
<file_not_found> nooooooooooooooooooooo
<mimecar> pues te faltan dos más
<file_not_found> como los agrego
<xmuda> saludos a todos, no puedo instalar msmtp en la ultima version de ubuntu
<xmuda> sudo apt-get install msmtp
<xmuda> E: Unable to locate package msmtp
<xmuda> alguna idea?
<file_not_found> mimecar:
<GridCube> file_not_found, en ccsm agregas mas escritorios
<GridCube> nesecitas 4
<file_not_found> como?
<xmuda> alguna idea?
<GridCube> editalo en ccsm
<xmuda> estoy usando ubuntu en una maquina virtual y no puedo instalar msmtp
<simon__> tengo un problema con unity desde que lo instale(/ya tiene tiempo)
<simon__> y es que las ventanas que no esten maximizadas, no me salen con bode de ventana sino que salen con global menu
<mimecar> xmuda: msmtp?
<simon__> ademas de que no muestra los botones de minimizar maximizar ni cerrar(ten go que maximizar con ctrl +m o usar alt f4 para cerrarla)
<xmuda> si, lo uso en fedora, pero ando probandolo con ubuntu
<GridCube> file_not_found, viste en el panel, abajo donde tenes dibujadas dos ventanitas? ahi podes editar la cantindad de escritorios virtuales
<mimecar> xmuda: si no dices que fallo tienes..
<xmuda> no aparece el paquete en los repos
<xmuda> ya actualice y no aparece
<xmuda> E: Unable to locate package msmtp
<mimecar> si es un paquete con codecs tendrás que poner el repositorio de medubuntu
<simon__> xmuda, a mi si me aparece
<mimecar> medibuntu
<xmuda> estoy en la vercion live en una maquina virtual, ya hice un sudo apt-get update, y en teoría con esto debería de aparecer
<xmuda> voy a buscar el .deb en la web para instalarlo directo
<abstrakt> xmuda, que es mal con postfix?
<mimecar> xmuda: si que está en natty
<mimecar> en concreto en "Universe"
<xmuda> probé con postfix pero no me funciono lo que quiero hacer, tiene que ser con msmtp
<simon__> subire uans imagenes
<xmuda> mimecar, que es natty?
<file_not_found> tengo un cubo
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/msmtp
<file_not_found> pero veo una sola area de trabajo
<xmuda> gracias mimecar
<abstrakt> xmuda, que quieres postfix hacer?
<simon__> xmuda, natty es el nombre de ubuntu 11.04
<file_not_found> mimecar:
<mimecar> ¿has configurado el plugin del cubo?
<file_not_found> si
<abstrakt> como es "cubo"
<xmuda> abstrakt, ando configurtando el mandar correos con el SMTP de gmail
<simon__> aca esta la imagen del problema http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd464/sianhulo/Pantallazo-9.png
<abstrakt> xmuda, ahhh, si, tienes CyrusSASL
<mimecar> file_not_found: lo has configurado o lo has dejado como estaba?
<file_not_found> lo configure
<xmuda> descargue el deb pero ahora no lo puedo instalar jejeje, ubuntu a cambiado  un poco desde la ultima vez que lo use, antes los .deb se instalaban proacticamente solos
<simon__> veo que estan ocupados, pasare despues
<xmuda> no puedo instalar el .deb
<mimecar> xmuda_: tienes el programa en los repositorios d eubuntu
<xmuda_> si
<xmuda_> bueno no...
<xmuda_> acabo de descargar el .deb
<xmuda_> pero no lo puedo instalar
<mimecar> en la 11.04 está en el repositorio universe
<mimecar> si lo has seleccionado durante la instalación lo tienes activado
<mimecar> en caso contrario activalo desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<xmuda_> descargue el .deb pero no me deja instalarlo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no se que has descargado ni las dependencias que tienes
<mimecar> no es aconsejable que lo instales desde un .deb
<xmuda_> Dependency is not satisfaible: libgsasl7
<xmuda_> entonces como puedo instalarlo en la version live
<xmuda_> ?
<xmuda_> si instalar ubuntu en la maquina
<xmuda_> si*
<xmuda_> sin*
<abstrakt> xmuda_, utilizas postfix y cyrus sasl :P
<abstrakt> xmuda_, que commando estas utilizar para instalarlo?
<xmuda_> sudo apt-get install smstp
<abstrakt> ... sudo apt-get install msmtp?
<abstrakt> por que, esto esta non correcto :P
<xmuda_> jajaja
<xmuda_> por favor guiame por el camino de la verdad
<mimecar> xmuda_: ¿tienes el repositorio universe activado en ubuntu?
<xmuda_> no creo, como ya explique ando en una maquina virtual, corriendo la vercion live
<xmuda_> pero me gustaria saber como activarlo
<mimecar> (23:25:20) mimecar: en caso contrario activalo desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<abstrakt> xmuda_, vas a Synaptic
<abstrakt> xmuda_, tienes un GUI o solamente linea de comandos
<xmuda_> estoy en Gnome
<xmuda_> ya abri synaptic
<xmuda_> y ya active universe
<xmuda_> vere si ya funciona muchas gracias mimecar y abstrakt
<abstrakt> si, en Synaptic, es en el menu de Settings -> Repositories
<abstrakt> activas "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)"
<abstrakt> xmuda_, y a continuacion ejecutar "Reload"
<abstrakt> "Reload" es el mismo de "sudo apt-get update"
<granjero> hola, Hay forma de ver la salida de una terminal que esta corriendo un proceso a través de ssh?
<abstrakt> s/de/que/
<Crashbit> abstrakt: reload ?
<Crashbit> abstrakt: no tengo ni idea, pero me da que reload será en relación a los servicios
<abstrakt> recargar?
<Crashbit> el antiguo [start|restart|reload|stop]
<Crashbit> abstrakt: diría
<surfer_21> holas
<xmuda_> funciono muy bien, muchas gracias Comunidad
<abstrakt> xmuda_, de nada
<Crashbit> granjero: sí
<surfer_21> tengo instala emesene 2.11.5 sin embargo no me muestra la opcion de camara web
<Crashbit> granjero: whowatch es una buena herramineta para tal fin
<granjero> deje en casa chequeando el disco rigido con badbloks y quiero ver como va
<surfer_21> segun esto no me decta la camara web cierto?
<abstrakt> Crashbit, synaptic tiene un boton llamado "Reload" y es no el mismo que "reload" en relacion a los servicios
<Crashbit> abstrakt: ah, es un botón
<Crashbit> abstrakt: pensaba que decías el comando
<Crashbit> abstrakt: pues así si, es un apt-get update
<granjero> Crashbit, ya instalé y veo el que el proceso se esta ejecutando pero no logro ver lo que dice la terminal
<Crashbit> granjero: no te entiendo
<Crashbit> granjero: con whowatch ves lo que hace un usuario por ssh
<Crashbit> granjero: para otra cosa, necesitarías ttysnoops, pero deberías recompilar el sshd para soporte con ttysnoops
<granjero> el comando que ejecuté esta trabajando y seguramente imprimiendo información en la terminal donde lo ejecute
<Crashbit> luego incluso pdrías conectarte a la tty remota
<Crashbit> pero es mas complicado de hacer
<Crashbit> granjero: pero por ssh puedes ver lo que te escupe un termninal
<Crashbit> granjero: un ssh es como una terminal mas
<granjero> claro pero es una terminal nueva
<Crashbit> granjero: no te entiendo
<granjero> pero necesito ver una terminal que está trabajando
<granjero> en mi casa deje mi pc corriendo un comando desde una terminal. quiero ver desde el trabajo lo que sale en esa terminal
<Crashbit> granjero: solo es posible si lanzas este comando dentro de una screen
<granjero> ok
<granjero> no hice eso
<Crashbit> granjero: screen lo que hace es darte la posibilidad de exportar una tty
<Crashbit> granjero: pues ahora ya no puedes
<granjero> esperare hasta volver a casa
<rayo1> por que x-window maneja el teclado y el raton ?
<granjero> gracias Crashbit !
<Crashbit> a no ser que tengas ttysnoops , que lo dudo
<Crashbit> granjero: de na
<rayo1> lo maneja x-window o driver externo a x-window
<rayo1> ?
<Crashbit> granjero: pa la proxima, apt-get install screen y luego screen -U
<Crashbit> así ya corres las cosas dentro de screen
<abstrakt> screen es tu amigo :P
<abstrakt> pero tmux es much mejor
<abstrakt> granjero, ^
<cuchyx> quien me ayuda a instalar los drivers de mi tarjeta grafica
<cuchyx> urge
<fosco_> las prisas nunca son buenas
<abstrakt> cuchyx, ATI o NVIDIA?
<cuchyx> ati
<abstrakt> jajajajajajaj!
<abstrakt> euhh, lo siento...
<abstrakt> no se :P
<Crashbit> granjero: yo por ejemplo corro en el PC de casa un screen -U, luego dentro, lanzo el irssi
<abstrakt> tengo nvidia
<Crashbit> granjero: así puedo recuperar la sesión desde cualquier equipo conectado a casa por ssh sin tener que reconectar al irc
<cuchyx> mira que pasa, : avia instalado ya los drivers graficamente por el Additional Drivers
<cuchyx> pero
<cuchyx> decia q estaba instalado
<cuchyx> pero cuando inicio seccion normalmente
<cuchyx> no me aparece nada
<abstrakt> cuchyx, Ubuntu tiene qualcosa llamado "drivers restringido"
<abstrakt> pero no se si ubuntu tiene tu driver
<cuchyx> dice q sii
<cuchyx> y se instala
<cuchyx> pero no funciona
<abstrakt> ahh
<cuchyx> tengo ubuntu 11.04
<abstrakt> compras nvidia :P
<cuchyx> crees que instalando la 10.10 me funcione
<cuchyx> esq tengo un portatil
<cuchyx> una dell m5030
<Tarrasquero> abstrakt: vaya forma de ayudar...
<abstrakt> si si
<abstrakt> cuchyx, utilizas 10.10
<cuchyx> tengo 11.04
<cuchyx> crees q en 10.10 me funcione bien el 3d ?
<abstrakt> utilizo 10.10 y no voy a utilizar 11.x
<cuchyx> ok
<cuchyx> creo q eso hare
<cuchyx> hay forma de atrazar el sistema a una version vieja ? o tendria q volver a formatear ?
<abstrakt> Unity? que coño!
<fosco_> para pasar a una version anterior lo más sencillo es instalar encima de la que tienes ahora
<cuchyx> ok
<cuchyx> ya vuelvo .. Gracias a Todos
<abstrakt> si, fresco instalar es mejor
<abstrakt> er, un instalacion fresco
<abstrakt> perdoname, yo tengo chicle in cerebro
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-29
<alvaro> hola!
<alvaro> alguien me puede decir donde meto las carpetas de dos programas que me he bajado
<alvaro> soy novato
<alvaro> hola alguien me puede ayudar por privado con una duda?
<JRamirez696> hola
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: como podria hacer para sacar algun numero aleatorio? algo asi como funciona mktemp. pero en numeros?
<Xago_> JRamirez696, y qué es eso? :P
<Xago_> es una clave aleatoria? cuándo la usas?
<Xago_> me refiero, para qué utilidad?
<sianhulo> tengo un problema con unity desde que lo instale(ya tiene tiempo) y es que las ventanas que no esten maximizadas, no me salen con borde de ventana sino que salen con global menu ademas de que no muestra los botones de minimizar maximizar ni cerrar(ten go que maximizar con ctrl +m o usar alt f4 para cerrarla
<JRamirez696> simplemente quiero que se genere 1 numero aleatorio digamos de 8 digitos. o 6...
<JRamirez696> lo voy a usar para crear unos directorios.
<Balam> hola tengo un problema no puedo ver el icono de apagado de mi escritorio tengo que hacerlo simpre desde terminal
<Balam> saben como puedo arreglarlo
<Xago_> Balam, a mí me pasó con la versión 10.10 y Unity
<Xago_> me pasaba con otras ventanas
<Xago_> reinstalé a 11.04 y solucioné el inconveniente
<Xago_> no sé si es tu caso
<user__> hola
<DMBoyCloud> tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.4.
<DMBoyCloud> se inicia el magnificador y el teclado en pantalla
<DMBoyCloud> pero no se como deshabilitar el magnificador, porque solo abarca media pantalla
<DMBoyCloud> y tengo el teclado deshabilitado
<Balam> ok vere gracias xago
<DMBoyCloud> aguine que ayude?
<Xago_> DMBoyCloud, yo...ni idea amigo
<DMBoyCloud> :(
<DMBoyCloud> ok, ty
<Xago_> espera a que haya alguien más en línea...siempre alguien te podrá ayudar
<DMBoyCloud> tengo que irme, pero regreso en una hora, Gracias por el consejo. :) bye
<Xago_> ;)
<carlosubuntu> hola, saben de que va esto? ---> libwww-wikipedia-perl
<Guest4719> Buenas. ¿sabeis algun servidor vpn que deje conectar a openvpn desde ubuntu? o algun tutorial al respecto?
<carlosubuntu> nu
<caminomaster> hello
<caminomaster> quiero compartir la red con mi ubuntu, tengo un par de ejemplos de script pero no los entiendo ya que son diferentes
<caminomaster> necesito compartir internet (eth1) para la lan (eth0)
<marcomvh> noches
<marcomvh> hola. resulta que instale ubuntu 11.04 desde usb. y al reiniciar mi compu. no m muestra ni el grub. se queda en negro la pantalla. creen que debo reinstalar? creo que le logre poner el ubuntu 10.10 luego lo quite y puse win7 y ahora quise ponerle ubuntu 11.04. todo instalando desde usb. porque es una netbook aspire one de la sprimeras. sin cd-rom ni disco duro. solo memoria flash de 8 gigas.
<marcomvh> lo del linux anterior fue hace meses. le meti el kubuntu. y me aburri y le puse win7. y como estaba megalento lo quite y le meti el 11.04.
<caminomaster> hola marcomvh ... es la misma partición la que ha aloado los 3 so?
<caminomaster> -HE creado mi primer .sh! :D
<marcomvh> si. elimino por completo. reemplazo los sistemas operativos por completo. solo tengo 8 gigass.
<marcomvh> y esa usb la utilice para instalar esta laptop dell 1501 inspiron. o sea que si funciona. jeje. y pues bueno la aspire one bootea desde el usb y carga bien ubuntu.
<marcomvh> el problema es que lo instale y nomas no hizo nada. pasa el mensaje del bios y se quda ngra la pantalla con el cursor titilando en una esquina.
<marcomvh> no se como si no se hubiera cargado bien el grub
<caminomaster> no arranca desde la usb?
<marcomvh> si.
<caminomaster> osea, la usb es como el liveCD?
<marcomvh> si.
<caminomaster> y sigue arrancando bien en la otra laptop
<marcomvh> ohh y ahora que rekuerdo se me ocurrio deskargar aktualizaciones mientras se instalaba. osea tardo un buen rato instalandose.. y para ke no funcione.. =/
<marcomvh> sip.
<caminomaster> porque creería yo que se hubiera dañado algún archivo
<marcomvh> la dell es (esta que estoy usando ahorita).
<caminomaster> descargar actualizaciones mientras instalas no me parece buena idea, para nada
<marcomvh> y la usb karga bien en la aspire one. o sea inicia el ubuntu desde la usb.
<marcomvh> si. no se porke le puse aktualizar. tardo AÑOS!
<marcomvh> kreo ke intentare sin aktualizar.
<caminomaster> a ver si entendí: tienes dell y acer
<marcomvh> asi es.
<marcomvh> ambas las instale con la misma usb.
<marcomvh> la acer la instale anoche. la dell hace como 1 mes.
<caminomaster> la dell bootea un live-usb o bootea desde usb
<marcomvh> usb
<marcomvh> fue el mismo procedimiento. la dell no la aktualize mientras se instalaba.
<marcomvh> la acer si la aktualize.
<caminomaster> por eso, siempre requiere la usb para iniciar?
<marcomvh>  no no no
<marcomvh> tiene su memoria de 8gigas integrada. ahi es donde le instalo los sistemas.
<caminomaster> ok, pero instalaste en la aspire y no arranca
<caminomaster> será reinstalarlo a ver
<marcomvh> si. en eso estoy.
<marcomvh> =)
<caminomaster> :S -boring-
<marcomvh> bueno en eso estare.
<caminomaster> yo acabo de compartir la red de mi ubuntu :D
<caminomaster> como no quiero que sea algo permanente, en vez de hacer todo lo que dice en help.ubuntu, decidí crear un shell, con eso sólo remuevo un archivo y un comando y listo
<marcomvh> compartir?
<caminomaster> si... entra por módem y lo reparto con un router
<marcomvh> y porque no directo del router?
<marcomvh> para eso son no?
<caminomaster> es que es modem-router, por eso no puedo ponerle directo el modem al router
<caminomaster> es cable-modem
<marcomvh> ah ok
<caminomaster> cómo me recomiendan copiar archivos de una partición a ptra, para preservar permisos? con root o con mi usuario?
<marcomvh> ni idea. =D
<marcomvh> creo que descubri el problema
<marcomvh> como deje automatica la instalacion de ubuntu. reemplazar por completo win7. creo que el bootloader se instalo en una memoria usb externa que tiene la aspire. y no en la interna.
<raffles> hola a todos, vengo una vez con un problema, resulta que acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 y me di cuenta de que mi usuario el administrador no aparece en la pantalla de login solo aparecen los demas usuarios exepto el mio, revise en la configuracion de los usuarios y me di cuenta que mi usuario tiene una ID 500 no se pero quiero pensar que se debe a eso y por eso no la muestra, cabe aclarar que si puedo entrar y todo pero quiero saber si efectivamente po
<raffles> si no me equivoco ese es el ID  que se usaba antes en la cuenta root no?
<marcomvh> raffles, nunca me ha pasado eso. no te sabria ayudar. =)
<raffles> marcomvh no te preocupes seguire buscando gracias
<PPP_> al fin encuentro algo en español...
<PPP_> GatoLoko: fosco_ Saludos a los fundadores !!
<marcomvh> PPP_, ponle a todo lo que se ocurra al final: -es y estara en español XD
<PPP_> marcomvh: Gracias por el truco. Allá voy...
<PPP_> marcomvh: sere... no sirvió esa talla...
<marcomvh> ehmm
<marcomvh> bueno solo queria remarcar que hay muchos canales en español que se nombran asi.
<PPP_> ya copiaco.... mi conexión es tan lenta que no sale el /list... así qeu tengo que adivinar.
<PPP_> además como que sobro aquí, uso Microsoft Windows XP !!!
<marcomvh> jaja..
<marcomvh> bueno yo tengo vista y ubuntu en esta laptop.
<PPP_> ja, traidor !!
<PPP_> lo cierto es que el día que tenga que pagar algo, me voy de Windows, aquí en Cuba eso es un relajo y nadie paga ná...
<PPP_> na, yo tengo en la otra particion Ubuntu 10.04, y hasta me pasé como 1 mes buscando los drivers del modem para ubuntu.. :)
<marcomvh> orale
<PPP_> orale", tu eres mexicano no?
<marcomvh> ye
<marcomvh> digo si
<PPP_> pikete.. como se instala una webcam en linux.. integrada en una laptop
<PPP_> alguna idea por donde empezar.
<PPP_> solo me pone una cosa, video4linux o algo así, son los drivers o que?
<Operador08> hola a todos... alguien me sabria indicar una pagina para saber que ticketeras pueden ser compatibles con linux. gracias
<fosco_> ticketereas? no se que es eso
<Operador08> impresoras, de tickets que usan en las tiendas
<fosco_> ah, las que se conectan a un TPV
<Operador08> es que e tenido problemas al instalar una posiflex donde en todas las paginas decian que era compatible con linux... y era mentira :(
<Operador08> si, a un tpv
<fosco_> supongo que en linuxprinting.org tendrás informacion
<Operador08> voy a echar un vistazo... espero que este actualizada la pagina ;)
<fosco_> quizá tambien en gnucash.org
<Operador08> pues me viene de perlas esta info fosco
<Operador08> muchas gracias amigo ;)
<fosco_> suerte
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<vazald_> buenos dias, alguien tiene la certificacion LPIC-1?
<zuka> buenas
<zuka> tengo un problem grave
<noseasasi> buenas...
<zuka> cada 5 minutos xorg se congela
<zuka> y se pone la pantalla en negro
<zuka> y vuelve a aparecer como si nada
<zuka> uso el driver libre de ati
<zuka> por ejemplo
<zuka> estoy con la consola
<noseasasi> zuka: y que pistas hay ?. logs etc...
<zuka> escribo sudo y se me quedapillado, la pantalla se apaga, y cuando vuelve en la consola pone suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudo
<zuka> con cualquier programa
<fosco_> zuka: es exactamente cada 5 minutos?
<zuka> no
<fosco_> o te refieres a que pasa cada poco rato
<zuka> mas o menos
<zuka> cada poco rato no
<fosco_> si se repite con regularidad yo empezaría por desactivar el salvapantallas y las opciones de energía
<zuka> tarda lo suyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyo
<fosco_> para ir descartando posibles causas
<zuka> ah
<zuka> se me acaba de quedar pillado ahora
<zuka> jajajaja
<zuka> ah cierto
<zuka> pero el salvapantallas no se deberia de activar si tecleo
<fosco_> no está de mas comprobarlo
<zuka> bueno
<zuka> voy a darle 1 minuto al salvapantallas adrede
<zuka> si me vuelve uees
<zuka> jod***
<fosco_> yo directamente lo desactivaría
<zuka> otra vez se me ha pillado
<zuka> vale
<fosco_> otra cosa que puedes ir haciendo es dejar un terminal abierto con el comando top en marcha
<zuka> voy a provar
<zuka> *probar
<fosco_> así cuando suceda verás si algun proceso está usando una cantidad anormal de ram o cpu
<zuka> firefox seguro
<zuka> y Xorg
<zuka> vueno dejo esto a ver si sucede otra vez
<zuka> *bueno
<zuka> no se que me pasa al teclear
<zuka> gracias de todas maneras
<fosco_> este tipo de errores son difíciles de diagnosticar, es cuestion de ir probando cosas hasta que das con el problema
<zuka> exacto
<dimas_> quien me puede explicar esto? :~/pulseaudio-0.9.22+stable-queue-24-g67d18$ sudo ./configure --with-jack
<dimas_> configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-jack
<fosco_> el mensaje es bastante claro
<fosco_> esa opcion no sabe q es
<dimas_> fosco pregunto porque la instruccion la he visto en varios lugares y pense que alguien podria haber preguntado lo mismo antes
<fosco_> nadie de por aqui hace esas cosas
<fosco_> ya te lo dije ayer
<fosco_> pero si tú quieres hacerlas el mejor sitio donde encontrar los pasos exactos es en la propia documentación del programa
<boarder> buenas, como puedo poner  la resolucion de mi pantalla en 32 bits ya que un software de ubuntu me dice que tego mi pantalla en ubuntu a una resolucion de 24 bits y que seria recomendable para ganar mayor rendimiento ponerla en 32 bits , pero no encuentro esa opcion en ubuntu
<boarder> miu pantalla la tengo a colors depth 24 pero no tengo la opcion de 32 bits
<Darkasakerionz> Hola, quería instalar un servidor de nfs en un vps para que pudiera acceder como unidad montada desde mi ubuntu, el problema que veo es que no pide usuario y/o contraseña para poder conectarse, alguién puede darme una pequeña reseña del tema?. Gracias
<Iulia> hola! no sé si te sirve para algo, he encontrado una pequeña guía. http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/27502
<Iulia> para instalación de nfs
<Darkasakerionz> Iulia, Gracias!! Ya tenía bastantes tutoriales para instalarlo, pero es de buena ayuda igual :)
<Darkasakerionz> Nunca se sabe
<Iulia> uff , es que más no sé decirte...al menos de momento
<Darkasakerionz> Gracias :)
<Iulia> de nada
<boarder> Tulia mi configuracion de pantalla solo me permite estas opciones: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ch9cnc&s=7
<boarder> tulia, como puedo habilitar la opcion 32 bits?
<boarder> Tulia si sabes la respuesta no me abandones como a un desodorante
<Pablito> hola
<Pablito> buenas
<Pablito> alguien me puede ayudar
<Pablito> porfavor
<boarder> buenas, como puedo poner  la resolucion de mi pantalla en 32 bits ya que un software de ubuntu me dice que tego mi pantalla en ubuntu a una resolucion de 24 bits y que seria recomendable para ganar mayor rendimiento ponerla en 32 bits , pero no encuentro esa opcion en ubuntu
<Pablito> pasa lo siguiente eh montado un servidor lamp
<Pablito> cuando trato de crear uan carpeta apra verla por la web
<Pablito> no puedo crear nada
<Pablito> y cuando la creo como root
<Pablito> al momento de visualizarla en la web
<Pablito> me manda este error
<Pablito> You don't have permission to access /web on this server.
<boarder> has probado a crear esa carpeta desde la terminal de usuario con sudo nautilus y no desde la terminal de root?
<boarder> pablito
<Pablito> no
<Pablito> pero la idea era modificar y crear
<Pablito> mediante
<Pablito> ssh
<Pablito> remotamente
<boarder> ah yo hay con eso me pierdo y no me encuentro
<boarder> pablito
<Pablito> pero a que se debera que me amdne ese mensaje
<Pablito> que permisos necesito
<Pablito> ?
<boarder> no tengo ni idea pero por decirte algo prueba a cambiar tu DNS por si fuera ese el motivo de error en el acceso web
<boarder> pablito
<boarder> buenas, como puedo poner  la resolucion de mi pantalla en 32 bits ya que un software de ubuntu me dice que tego mi pantalla en ubuntu a una resolucion de 24 bits y que seria recomendable para ganar mayor rendimiento ponerla en 32 bits , pero no encuentro esa opcion en ubuntu
<Tukeke> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/06/29/como-probar-lightdm-ubuntu/ el nuevo administrador de sesiones para Ubuntu
<fosco_> boarder: es extraño que un programa te diga eso
<fosco_> no hay diferencia entre 24 y 32bits de color en linux
<boarder> si me lo ha dicho virtualbox
<boarder> en ubuntu
<boarder> fosco
<fosco_> ni caso
<boarder> fosco no se que resolucion tendre con guindows pero si es mayor que la que tengo en ubuntu yo si haria caso a ese mensaje
<fosco_> bueno haz lo que quieras, yo te digo que no hay diferencia
<fosco_> pero tú puedes hacer lo que quieras
<boarder> fosco grave error en ubuntu yo no puedo hacer lo que quiera ese es el gran problema
<boarder_> fosco ya es la tercera vez que me cortais la conexion sin motivo alguno soys muy sospechosos en este sitio actuais como autenticos caciques seguis en la edad de piedra con vuestras actitudes
<boarder_> y esta vez solo por decir esto talibanes intransigentes: fosco grave error en ubuntu yo no puedo hacer lo que quiera ese es el gran problema
<boarder_> aqui solo os dedicais por entero a hackear a los usuarios
<boarder_> en vez de ayudar
<fosco_> estás equivocado, aquí nadie te ha cortado la conexión
<boarder_> jajajajaj
<boarder_> y me lo voy a creeer
<fosco_> he respondido a tu pregunta y has ignorado mi respuesta, si no te gusta el soporte recibido eres libre de ir a buscarlo a otro sitio
<boarder_> ya con esta es la tercera vez
<boarder_> ves como soys ademas de falsos , intransigentes
<fosco_> ya ha sido suficiente
<Xriveryk> buenos dias... alguien me recomiendo como bajar peliculas de internet ????
<Xriveryk> de buena calidad?
<ProXeN> No estoy seguro de que este sea el canal adecuado, Xriveryk
<Xriveryk> si tienes razon me podrias recomendar uno ??
<ProXeN> ¿Me has leido?
<ProXeN> Este es un canal de soporte para Ubuntu
<lana> ayuda, he instalado ubuntu 11.04 y cuando arranco y le pongo la contraseña me dice que no es valida
<lana> no puedo iniciar sesion
<fosco_> lana: las mayúsculas cuentan, y si usas numeros no uses los del teclado extendido
<lana> he reinstalado ubuntu 4 veces
<lana> y me pasa lo mismo
<fosco_> pues algo pones mal
<lana> estoy desesperado
<lana> como que
<fosco_> no lo se
<lana> usuario natxo
<lana> password natxo
<lana> y nada
<fosco_> quizá pones la clave en mayusculas y es en minusculas o al reves
<lana> no
<lana> no
<fosco_> o quizá usaste algun acento o algún caracter que durante la instalacion estaba en una tecla y ahora está en otra
<lana> me puede pasar una vez dos veces
<fosco_> o quizá simplemente no estés entendiendo el proceso
<lana> pero 4 veces
<lana> no me sale el grob al inicio
<lana> no tengo ningun otro sistema operativo
<lana> estoy me pasa en el fijo
<lana> ahora estoy en el portatil
<fosco_> lana: haz una cosa, arranca el ordenador y en lugar de poner tu usuario pulsa ctrl+alt+f1 para salir al modo texto
<fosco_> una vez alli te pedirá login y passwd
<fosco_> ponselo a ver si así te deja entrar
<jachavez> buenos dias
<lana> me ha salido el grub no se como
<lana> voy
<lana> he arracando con recovery
<lana> y he cogido la consola root
<lana> he dado ls /homo
<lana> ls /home
<lana> y me sale el usuario
<lana> natxo
<lana> hago
<lana> passwd natxo
<lana> me pide la nueva contraseña
<lana> se la doy me pide confirmacion se la doy
<lana> hago reboot
<lana> y nada me sigue sin haceptar la nueva clave
<ubento> hola buenas tardes
<lana> he hecho ctrl+alt+f1
<lana> le pongo el password y nada
<ubento> alguien me puede decir como puedo reproducir cdś de juegos de win en ubuntu?
<lana> ubento, prueba con wine
<lana> ¿puedo crear otro usuario en la consola?
<jachavez> Alguno sabe como hacer un cd autoejecutable con ubuntu quiero regalarle a mi hermano un cd con las fotos de su boda, pero que al introducirlo en la pc se vean una por una
<fosco_> lana: desde el modo recovery si
<ubento> ok lana muchisimas gracias
<fosco_> prueba con el usuario natxo y una clave diferente, por ejemplo clave qwerty
<lana> fosco, me dice que me ha cambiado la password pero luego
<lana> al arrancar no me deja
<lana> me dice que no es valida
<fosco_> asignando otra tampoco?
<lana> no
<lana> es increible
<fosco_> que raro, tienes algo especial?
<fosco_> el sistema raiz es ntfs o algo así?
<lana> no es un ordenador de un amigo
<lana> no he formateado el unico disco duro que tiene el ordenador
<marcomvh> buen dia
<lana> voy a instalar el ubuntu 10
<ricolino_> hh
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<jachavez> Buenos dias por aca
<chilicuil> jachavez: mmm, si pones las fotos asi tanto en windows como en ubuntu arrancara un programa auxiliar que le sugerira abrir las fotos con su visor por defecto, forzar a que arranque un programa especifico, me parece un tanto complicado (aunque en windows al parecer autorun es el que controla esto) en ubuntu no tengo idea
<esmirlin> chicos acabo de obtener un iphone y es la primera maquinita de apple que tengo, nunca me he planteado el tema de la compatibilidad entre apple y linux, siempre ha sido con windows, y ahora veo que todo se gestiona a través de itunes, existe algún programa que haga lo mismo o tengo que instalar la mierda del wine ¿?
<dimas_> tengo problemas para accesar al control del volumen de pulse audio...me dice acceso denegado pero ya tengo autorizacion desde el menu de usuarios
<Osmodivs> Hola. Cree un Ubuntu 32bits con SCHROOT para poder construir un programa de 32 bits, pero al final no funciono, ¿como le hago para borrar ese Ubuntu 32bits desde Ubuntu 64bits?
<fosco_> esmirlin: creo haber visto que la mayoría de reproductores modernos tipo rhythmbox o banshee pueden sincronizarse con ipod/iphone
<esmirlin> fosco_, pero sabes si se puede añadir itunes store y cosas así¿? otra cosa, conoces songbird y aTunes?
<fosco_> itunes store ni idea, atunes y songbird si
<esmirlin> fosco_, y conoces Nightingale?
<fosco_> es una encuesta o algo asi?
<esmirlin> fosco_, no, quería preguntarte si sabes algo de ese proyecto y tal...
<esmirlin> lo siento si te he ofendido...
<Osmodivs> Mi SONY-nwz murio cuando le traspasaba archivos de una pelicual, para asi poder verlos en otra compu, y murio, creo que lo saque antes de tiempo
<Osmodivs> Ahora, no funciona, lo meto a la compu y no lo detecta, en ninguna compu
<Osmodivs> simplemente, murio
<Osmodivs> Ubuntu lo mato
<Osmodivs> XD
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<Osmodivs> Wenas
<Vianstak> Osmodivs==> como va todo
<Osmodivs> Bueno, ya sabes, Ubuntu esto, Ubuntu el otro
<Osmodivs> Vianstak, ¿Sabes como borrar Ubuntu 32bits desde Ubuntu 64bits? es que cree un Ubuntu i386 con schroot para construir un programa, que al final no funciono, ahora quiero borrar ese Ubuntu32bits
<Osmodivs> (natty_i386)root@Djiin:/home/osmodivs/Emuladores/PS2/.pcsx2-read-only#
<Vianstak> Osmodivs==> pues me imagino que al momento de formatear la unidad de HD
<Vianstak> fue virtual?
<Osmodivs> pues no se si haya sido virtual,  lo cree aqui: sudo mkdir -p /srv/chroot/lucid_i386
<Osmodivs> sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 lucid /srv/chroot/lucid_i386 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Osmodivs> en lufar de Lucid escribi Natty
<Osmodivs> Y despues entre a el: schroot -c lucid_i386 -u root
<Osmodivs> (natty_i386)root@Djiin:/home/osmodivs/Emuladores/PS2/.pcsx2-read-only#
<Osmodivs> Vianstak, Pero te digo, no funciono, asiq eu quiero borrarlo
<omar> Hola a todos
<omar> consulta: enciendo el pc me da el grub y luego de seleccionar Ubuntu 10.04 ó Windows 7 todo se va a negro, no pasa nada
<Vianstak> aaah ok bueno soy nuevo en esto pero ¿ya te diste atributos de super usuario para ello?
<Osmodivs> Vianstak, O al mens que sepas porque no puedo bajar esto: http://pastebin.com/4FyyYYRs
<Osmodivs> Vianstak, Claro, estoy en root
<Vianstak> omar==> wenas sigue preguntando
<Vianstak> Osmodivs==> espera
<Osmodivs> Esto es TODO lo que tengo en /etc/apt/sources.list  http://pastebin.com/8G0zJBCV No se si eso tenga algo que ver.
<omar> consulta: enciendo el pc me da el grub y luego de seleccionar Ubuntu 10.04 ó Windows 7 todo se va a negro, no pasa nada
<omar> en ambos sistemas pasa lo mismo, todo se va a negro
<Vianstak> Osmodivs==> si me lees?
<Osmodivs> SI
<omar> consulta: enciendo el pc me da el grub y luego de seleccionar Ubuntu 10.04 ó Windows 7 todo se va a negro, no pasa nada
<omar> en ambos sistemas pasa lo mismo, todo se va a negro
<file_not_found> hola, recien inicio mi ubuntu studio 11.04 y al iniciar me aparece la pantalla blanca con errores de video
<Pechi> hola file_not_found
<file_not_found> tengo una ati radeon RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<Pechi> despues de salir grub?
<file_not_found> driver 11.6
<Pechi> puedes usar la consola control+alt+F1??
<file_not_found> Pechi: despues de aparecer la imagen de carga...
<dimas__> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dimas__> alguien tiene experiencia con pulseaudio?
<file_not_found> Pechi: me desconecte sin querer
<Pechi> puedes usar la consola control+alt+F1??
<file_not_found> Pechi: aprete  control+alt+F1
<file_not_found> Pechi: si funciona
<Pechi> vale
<Pechi> yo siempre e usado nvidia
<file_not_found> Pechi: estoy en failsafeX
<file_not_found> Pechi: installer-11-6-x86.x86_64.run este es el driver
<Pechi> pero siempre que e tenido algun problema grafico e echo un "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ."
<Pechi> y se soluciona
<file_not_found> pero es un error
<Pechi> perdona "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ."
<Pechi> y lo que hace es que te autoreconfigura uno nuevo
 * Tarrasquero en remojo
<file_not_found> aca me dice que el driver fglrx esta activado pero catalyst no anda
<Pechi> az un purge y reinstala
<Pechi> te funcionó alguna vez?
<Pechi> a sido derepente?
<file_not_found> Pechi: anoche andaba
<Pechi> intenta lo de sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<Pechi> incluido el punto
<Pechi> y sino purge
<file_not_found> "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ."
<file_not_found> ?
<Pechi> oui
<Pechi> sin las comillas claro jejejeej
<file_not_found> Se produjo un problema al inicializar Catalyst Control Center Edición para Linux. Lo siguiente pudo ser la causa.
<file_not_found> No hay un controlador de gráficos ATI instalado o el controlador ATI no funciona adecuadamente.
<file_not_found> Por favor inatale el controlador ATI de manera adecuada para su hardware ATI, o configure utilizando aticonfig.
<file_not_found> estoy en failsafeX
<Pechi> es que como te dije nunca traté con ati
<Pechi> nosé si es igual
<file_not_found> ok
<file_not_found> tengo como 10 xorg
<file_not_found> q hago?
<cuchyx> si hago downgrade a la version 10.10 de ubuntu pierdo todos mis archivos del ordenador ?
<Tarrasquero> cuchyx: como está particionado?
<file_not_found> Pechi:
<Pechi> dime
<file_not_found> tengo muchos xorg
<file_not_found> borro alguno?
<Pechi> ya, pero si el driver está mal instalado... por muchos xorg.conf que tengas....
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found: no es necesario el xorg.conf
<file_not_found> como lo desinstalo totalmente
<file_not_found> al driver
<Pechi> con purge
<cuchyx> no tengo particion
<file_not_found> Pechi: como seria?
<Tarrasquero> cuchyx: o sea... /home está en /
<cuchyx> sii\
<Pechi> mmm sudo apt-get purge nombredelpaquetedeati
<Pechi> si a sí te sigue diciendo que te peines prueba con esto
<Pechi> cd /usr/share/ati
<Pechi> ls
<cuchyx> osea los datos que tengo en mi escritorio
<Pechi> sudo ./Nombrecompletodelarchivouninstall
<cuchyx> se borraran ?
<file_not_found> sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev
<Pechi> si son esos los paquetes si
<Pechi> sino estas de seguro... de la otra forma que te dije
<file_not_found> ls me dice amdcccle
<Pechi> losiento file_not_found me tengo que ir corriendo, seguro que pillarás a alguien por aqui que te pueda ayudar mejor que yo
<Tarrasquero> cuchyx: es una pregunta
<Tarrasquero> cuchyx: pues sí, si no lo remedias haciendo backup
<cuchyx> como puedo hacer para no perderlos
<cuchyx> sin sakarlos del ordenador
<cuchyx> ???????
<Tarrasquero> cuchyx: redimensiona con un livecd
<cuchyx> tengo un live cd pero si instalo normalmente se borraran ?
<cuchyx> osea con hacer una instalacion normal los perdere ?
<cuchyx> umm ?
<cuchyx_> tengo ubuntu 11.04 y kiero instalar la 10.10 , como puedo hacerlo sin perder /home
<cuchyx_> osea no kiero perder los datos que tengo
<dzup> haz un respaldo
<cuchyx_> un backup ?
<cuchyx_> pero es q  no kiero sakar la info de la pc esta grabando cosas !!
<cuchyx_> no hay forma de instalarlo y conservar /home ?
<file_not_found> girl!
<file_not_found> chicas!
<marcomvh> cuchyx_: podrias crear otra particion y ahi respaldar tu /home
<dzup> cuchyx_: siempre es bueno un backup antes de todo
<cuchyx_> y como puedo crear la particion para guardar todo
<file_not_found> >:-)
<marcomvh> gparted. pero no creo que te permita hacerlo al vuelo. tendrias que reiniciar tu equipo con un live-cd o usb.
<marcomvh> porque asi montada tu particion en uso no la podras modificar.
<cuchyx_> ok
<cuchyx_> aver como le resuelvo y al rato les cuento que tal.
<cuchyx_> Gracias
<marcomvh> pero como te comentaron es mejor el backup
<marcomvh> antes de tocar nada mas
<cuchyx_> ok
<cuchyx_> gracias
<marcomvh> suerte
<file_not_found> alguien tiene ati?
<file_not_found> ati radeon
<file_not_found> marcomvh:
<file_not_found> dzup:
<dzup> no
<Ahimsa> ¿Sabéis porque en el Skype se me ve la cámara al revés?
<Ahimsa> )=
<Xriveryk> alguien sabe como corregir ..... DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed:An operation is already pending
<esmirlin> chicos cómo puedo reinstalar completamente desde la consola ésto¿? bcmwl-kernel-source
<cousteau> con sudo aptitude reinstall?
<cousteau> *sudo apt-get reinstall?
<cousteau> **sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<cousteau> (no le tengo pillado el truco a apt-get)
<cousteau> si lo que quieres es borrar la configuración del sistema de ese programa (no la del usuario, sino la del sistema) me parece que se puede hacer directamente con dpkg-reconfigure
<cousteau> y para borrar la del usuario, averiguar en qué carpeta ~/.* se guarda, y borrarla (o renombrarla)
<gnome`> buenas tengo ubuntu clasic, y he quitado el panel inferior y he bajado el superior para tener solo un panel, pero no se como poner para que se minimicen las aplicaciones, alguien me puede ayudar? gracias
<dylan66> añadir lista de ventanas
<cousteau> no confundir con "menú de ventanas"
<cousteau> *"selector de ventanas"
<gnome`> ok gracias ya lo vi
<Lamusj> Buenas tardes!
<Lamusj> tengo un problema con mi xubuntu, al querrer agregar un paa me sale un error :/
<Lamusj> no me deja instalar programas por medio del terminal, alguien que me colabore por favor!
<cousteau> qué eror
<cousteau> (1) maldita errata, (2) maldito enter que ha saltado cuando le estaba dando a borrar
<Lamusj> cousteau, es este http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635272/
<Lamusj> ese es el error que me sale en el terminal!
<cousteau> Lamusj, wow, nunca había visto ese error... es un error de python, por lo visto en un archivo tienes una "â" que no puede leer
<cousteau> averigua dónde y cámbiala
<Lamusj> cousteau, :o donde lo busco?
<cousteau> probablemente, al tratarse de un ppa, esté en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<Lamusj> cousteau, solo tengo deb http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu maverick main
<cousteau> esa es la línea que has añadido?
<Lamusj> noo
<Lamusj> estaba hay :/
<cousteau> o que se ha añadido
<cousteau> ese es el ppa que has agregado?
<cousteau> Lamusj, si desactivas el PPA funciona?
<Lamusj> voy a ver!
<Lamusj> nada :s
<Lamusj> cousteau, lo que no entiendo, es por que el error hablar este archivo "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py"
<cousteau> Lamusj, ese es el nombre del programa que estaba leyendo el archivo afectado
<cousteau> y que ha sufrido el error
<cousteau> idea: haz esto:   grep -P '\xE2' -R /etc/apt/sources.list*
<cousteau> si da un error, el error es de lo que tienes tú en el ordenador
<cousteau> *si da un resultado
<fzeta> res parceros...xD
<cousteau> si no, es de lo que se descarga
<Lamusj> ok!
<Lamusj> cousteau, no dio resultado!
<Lamusj> paso a la sgte linea y ya!
<cousteau> bien, pues el error estará en otro lado
<cousteau> por cierto, he mirado en  http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu  y no me aparece nada; normalmente aparece una página con datos de archivos
<Lamusj> cousteau, estaba mirando pero nada que se arregla :/
<cousteau> has desactivado el ppa?
<Lamusj> siip
<Lamusj> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635272
<mimecar> Lamusj: haz un resumen del problema
<Lamusj> Tenia ubuntu 10.10, lo borre e instale xubuntu 11.04 sin borrar la particion del /home
<cousteau> mimecar, agregó un ppa, y ahora le sale el error de python que ha pegado
<Lamusj> al querrer instalar algun ppa para instalar me da ese error
<mimecar> purga el cache de apt
<Lamusj> nada!
<mimecar> ¿como has quitado el repositorio de ppa?
<Lamusj> mimecar, el SO lo instale hace 10 min no le eh agregado ningun ppa hasta el momento, solo los que trae por defecto
<cousteau> ¿y qué ppa era? ¿el de dropbox?
<mimecar> el sistema no trae ppa
<Lamusj> y pues el del dropbox, pero ese lo instale por ventana
<cousteau> ah, si no has agregado ningún ppa...
<Lamusj> pues digo, los repositorios!
<cousteau> ah, que sí, vale
<mimecar> Lamusj: ¿está dropbox en los repositorios?
<Lamusj> sip
<cousteau> creo que está; no sé para qué hace falta un ppa
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<Lamusj> sii
<Lamusj> recien instale
<cousteau> nop, parece que no está en los repos el dropbox
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lamusj> mimecar, 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> los dos comandos devuelven más información
<mimecar> quiero ver toda la información
<Lamusj> Ok!
<Lamusj> mimecar, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635296/
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo apt-get install mc
<mimecar> (es un programa pequeño de consola)
<Lamusj> instalado!
<mimecar> ya, pon todos lo que ha salido
<cousteau> bien, entonces parece que sea lo que sea ya se ha quitado, no?
<Lamusj> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/635299/
<Lamusj> al instalar programas que tiene el sistema, me instala normal, pero cuando voy a instalar programas agregando el ppa no me deja !
<mimecar> entonces tu sistema no tiene ningún problema
<Lamusj> entonces el problema es de?
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con todos los repositorios de ppa?
<Lamusj> Siii
<mimecar> ¿que repositorio estas añadiendo?
<Lamusj> ppa:effie-jayx/turpial
<Lamusj> ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<mimecar> o el repositorio está mal hecho o hay un bug no reportado en la herramienta
<Lamusj> Umm ok!
<Lamusj> revisare un poco mas  aver que pasa!
<mimecar> los paquetes de PPA solo están comprobados por el que lleva el repositorio, no por ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿has buscado el error que te da al añadir el ppa?
<Lamusj> entonces el problema esta en la hgerramienta que maneja los ppa?
<mimecar> en la herramienta o en los ppa
<cousteau> bueno, es un error raro que se bloquee si encuentra caracteres no-ASCII
<Lamusj> Muchas gracias!
<Lamusj> mimecar, corretico
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis cómo puedo bloquear la versión de un paquete en kubuntu para que no se actialice?
<sisa_> hola, tengo problemas con quadrapassel
<sisa_> al ejecutar... inicia y se va...
<sisa_> he reinstalado y naaa
<sisa_> alguien sabe por que pasa esto con algunas  aplicaciones y por que?
<adrian15b> sisa_, Tendrías que ejecutarla desde una consola y mandarnos un pastebin de lo que ponga.
<LED-SERVER> hey
<Tarrasquero> sisa_: (quadrapassel &) con los ()
<Tarrasquero> y haz lo que dice adrian15b
<sisa_> adrian15b:
<sisa_> failed to create drawable
<sisa_> Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context
<sisa_> yarinse@yarince:~$
<LED-SERVER> Tarrasquero: soy Cuchyx me eh instalado la version 10.10 de ubuntu y pues ahora no me arranca que crees que sea ?
<Tarrasquero> LED-SERVER: que errores jala?
<sisa_> Tarrasquero: ya ves, sin parentesis da igual...
<adrian15b> sisa_, Te va el 3d? Es posible que necesites activar el 3d de tu tarjeta.
<LED-SERVER> me sale la pantalla donde me da la version del GNU GRUB
<Tarrasquero> sería interesante que hicieras ctrl+alt+f1 en el arranque
<LED-SERVER> como la lista de los kernels
<Tarrasquero> sisa_: efectivamente no es = con los parentesis se queda ejecutando y la terminal libre
<sisa_> adrian15b: ahh ya estaba leyendo por google... parece que el problema va por ahi.. por la grafica....
<Tarrasquero> LED-SERVER: he intentas iniciar y no jala
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, La lista de los kernels te sale o no que no me queda claro ?
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<sisa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/529479
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Te da error acerca de UNABLE TO MOUNT VFS .... o qué exactamente ?
<komachi> hi
<Tarrasquero> nas
<LED-SERVER> dice  esto:  VERSION DL GNU GRUB 1.98+20100804-5UBUNTU3
<LED-SERVER> LUEGO LA LISTA CON LOS KERNELS
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Le das a arrancar y de seguida te vuelve a la pantalla de selección de kernels ?
<LED-SERVER> UBUNTU, WITH LINUX 2.6.35-22-GENERIC ETC
<LED-SERVER> PERO
<mimecar> LED-SERVER: dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<sisa_> por cierto tengo problemas con los kernel... al iniciar me aparecen muchos y son engorrosos... antes tenia un gestor para eliminar los antiguos pero ahora con maverick no va... no se como controlarlos.
<mimecar> sisa_: siempre debes tener dos como mínimo
<sisa_> mimecar: ya pero ahora tengo como 10 ...
<mimecar> no es común tener tantos kernels
<sisa_> mimecar: + memory...
<mimecar> el espacio que ocupan es poco
<mimecar> startupmanager me parece que puede limitar el número de kernels
<LED-SERVER> CUANDO SELECIONO EL KERNEL Y LE DOI A ENTRAR SE ME QUEDA UNA PANTALLA NEGRA SOLO CON EL CURSOR PARPADEANDO
<sisa_> mimecar: ya pero no me permite startupmanager gestionar los kernel k aparecen al inicio....
<fosco_> !caps | LED-SERVER
<kubot> LED-SERVER: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<LED-SERVER> lo siento
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Tienes que editar la linea del kernel con la tecla 'e' y quitar todo y quedarte con root=AFAFLASDJFLKÑAJFLAÑ y ro.
<adrian15b> Luego creo que arrancas con ctrl+x
<adrian15b> Y a ver si te cuenta más cosas
<LED-SERVER> hasta donde tengo que borrar ? porfavor
<adrian15b> A partir de root=ADFAAFAFADFADFADFA
<adrian15b> De tal manera que después de él sólo te ponga: ro .
<LED-SERVER> ok debo quitar lo que dice quiet splash y de hay en adelante
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Salvo ro que lo has de dejar
<LED-SERVER> pues ahora me ha aparecido muchas letras y numeros y se me ha quedado hay
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Bueno, pues leenos las tres últimas lineas
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Si usas pastebin mejor se entiende.
<coka> que onda banda
<LED-SERVER> unos numeros y dice hash table entries: 512 (order : 2, 16384 byter )
<komachi> nas
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Eso no me dice nada. Y más arriba... no tiene nada de UNABLE TO MOUNT VFS KERNEL ROOT ?
<LED-SERVER> no no dice nada sobre mount  loso cosas sobre los pci
<LED-SERVER> net: registered protocol family
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Pantalla de login tampoco tienes?
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Por que no pruebas un barrido con: CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F2 ... CTRL+ALT+F8
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Igual en las otras pantallas sí te aparece algún error más aclarador.
<LED-SERVER> pues solo me sale la pantalla para elejir el kernel .. y cuando presiono enter se me keda en negro con el cursor
<Tarrasquero> -si sliera en alguna sería en la f1
<Tarrasquero> pulsa ctrl+alt+f1
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Pero no acabas de decir que ves letras ?
<LED-SERVER> eso fue cuando cambie  con e el nombre del kernel
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Pues nada, ya estás haciendo otra vez lo que te he dicho porque no has tenido paciencia y no me has hecho lo de CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F2,...
<LED-SERVER> cuando lo hago, me envia a la pantalla negra con el cursor solo eso.. y ese es el problema, cuando selecciono un kernel me hace eso
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Vams a ver y eso de "pues ahora me ha aparecido muchas letras y numeros y se me ha quedado hay" ?
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Ya no te sigue pasando ?
<LED-SERVER> no
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Para que te pase y me puedas probar lo del CTRL+ALT tienes que editar con 'e' y quedarte con ro (quitando splash y quiet) como has hecho antes. Podrías hacerlo por favor?
<LED-SERVER> solo quito quiet y spalsh o eso y todo lo que va despues de eso ?
<adrian15b> Ponme la linea entera sustituyendo el rifirafe de numeros y letras por A2B1 y te digo que se ha de quedar.
<LED-SERVER> recordfail
<LED-SERVER> insmod part_msdos
<LED-SERVER> insmod ext2
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Usa pastebin por favor. Sólo faltaría que pusieras una esto por linea
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Y solamente es la linea que empieza por linux
<coka> un favor como instalolo una maquina virtual en back
<coka> instalo
<mimecar> instala virtualbox
<mimecar> en los repositorios de ubuntu tienes la versión OSE
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Opción 1. Reinstala . Opción 2. Rescatux 0.28 (son 300 MB). Grub -> Update Grub.  Si sigue sin funcionar FS -> fsck . Opción 3. Sigue diciendo por aqui qué errores tienes al arrancar y quizás alguien te ayude.
<coka> de hay lo instalo
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Lo comento porque en breve me iré a dormir.
<LED-SERVER> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=uuid=45a9eff8-3b37-4027-9\059-95b08ff55b86 ro quiet splash initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22generic
<coka> mimecar gracias brother
<LED-SERVER> estoy instalando en un portatil Dell M5030
<LED-SERVER> lo curioso esque antes tenia la version 11.04 y me funcionaba perfecto, con el inconveniente de que no tenia los controladores 3d de mi tarjeta ati
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, linux /boot... root=.... ro
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Lo de initrd está en otra linea y no has de borrar nada
<LED-SERVER> que sera ??? la 11.04 anda bien
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Lo tienes claro ?
<LED-SERVER> no :s
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Has de borrar quiet y splash unicamente
<adrian15b> Entre ro y initrd ha de haber uno o más espacios
<LED-SERVER> melo cambie y le di Ctrl X y pues me salio la pantalla con las letras pero dice lo mismo
<adrian15b> Bueno. Por que no pruebas un barrido con: CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F2 ... CTRL+ALT+F8 ?
<mimecar> editando grub puedes usar control x ?
<adrian15b> mimecar, Con ctrl+x haces que te arranque tu grub editado.
<mimecar> volviendo a la pantalla de inicio de grub y pulsando 'b' también lo inicias
<LED-SERVER> pero no pasa nada
<adrian15b> mimecar, Estás seguro que no deshaces cambios al hacer ESC ?
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Define "no pasa nada"
<mimecar> adrian15b: en grub si
<mimecar> si no lo han cambiado en grub 2 será lo mismo
<adrian15b> mimecar, Ok, puede ser.
<LED-SERVER> el barrido se hace en la pantalla donde salen los kernels ?
<LED-SERVER> pues cuando lo hago me manda a la pantalla negra con el cursor solo eso
<adrian15b> mimecar, No, no, entonces no. Si te refieres a 'b' ahora no tiene sentido porque no es un editor uni-linea sino multilinea. Aunque puede que la 'b' se use para alog.
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, El barrido se hace cuando te salen todas las letras
<mimecar> adrian15b: con grub 1 se puede usar, con grub 2 no lo se
<LED-SERVER> si lo hago cuando me salen las letras .. no pasa exactamente nada
<LED-SERVER> se keda todo igual no me envia a ninguna pantalla
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, A ver.. pues prueba ALT+F1, ALT+F2, ... sin lo de CTRL
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Estamos suponiendo que sabes interpretar ALT+F1 no es así ?
<LED-SERVER> sii
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, No se ha pulsar la tecla '+'. Y luego mejor si lo haces con ALT izquierdo.
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Si tienes una tecla de función F tendrás que activarla.
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Después de todo este "mareo" :) Me confirmas que se queda en la misma pantalla ?
<LED-SERVER> sii
<LED-SERVER> asi es
<LED-SERVER> deque me vale haber comprado mi portatil sino puedo instalar ubuntu !!
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Pon otras tres lineas al azar a ver si vemos algo
<mimecar> LED-SERVER: ¿te falla el live cd de ubuntu 11.04 ?
<LED-SERVER> tres lineas al azar ?
<LED-SERVER> que las escriba ?
<adrian15b> !pastebin | LED-SERVER
<kubot> LED-SERVER: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Las tres lineas han de ser seguidas.
<LED-SERVER> http://pecetasabe.net/error.JPG
<LED-SERVER> miralo
<LED-SERVER> cuando edito el kernel y elimino quiet splash me sale eso
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Vamos a ver. Si en esa pantalla pulsas INTRO varias veces, pasa algo ?
<LED-SERVER> no
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, El tema de BLOQ-MAYUS
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, BLOQ-NUM y el BLOQ-DESPL. Esas luces que se encienden o apagan. No estarán intermitentes ?
<LED-SERVER> mi laptop no las tiene
<LED-SERVER> bueno no tienes las lunes
<mimecar> LED-SERVER: como mínimo debe tenerlas
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Vuelve a la pantalla de GRUB y elige la opción de RECOVERY (o algo así). A ver si llegas por lo menos a un login.
<mimecar> adrian15b: todo el problema aparece después de instalar ubuntu 11.04 ?
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Yo con la foto que has mandado no veo ningún error.
<LED-SERVER> antes y ahora me sale eso mismo que te envie en la foto. en recovery mode
<LED-SERVER> esa pantalla me sale en recovery mode
<LED-SERVER> pero hay se queda y no entra ni al login
<adrian15b> Pues esto es una opción del kernel que hay que añadir relativa a tu portatil. Ejemplos sería: nomodeset, noacpi y cosas de estas. Tendrán que ayudarte con tu modelo de portatil.
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, O, bien, quizás reinstalando se arregla.
<adrian15b> LED-SERVER, Ya le aclararás a mimecar si todo el problema te aparece después de instalar ubuntu 11.04.
<LED-SERVER> pues yo he reinstalado 3 veces y sigue igual
<mimecar> LED-SERVER: ¿has comprobado que la iso esté bien descargada?
<LED-SERVER> umm !!
<LED-SERVER> sera descargarla otra vez
<adrian15b> !md5sum | LED-SERVER
<kubot> LED-SERVER: Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mimecar> LED-SERVER: puedes descargarla 100 veces y seguir fallando
<LED-SERVER> umm
<LED-SERVER> aver me la vuelvo a descargar de la pag
<mimecar> LED-SERVER: si no compruebas la integridad, puedes descargarla otra vez y que no te funcione
<pressto_> hola
<vladimirov> Hola buenas tardes, de gracias de antemano
<vladimirov> Tengo un extraño problema
<vladimirov> Se me está duplicando los archivos MP3, ya desinstale banshe amaron y rythmmybox
<vladimirov> Pero después de borrar, a los minutos me vuelve a pasar lo mismo
<vladimirov> !!!
<andres_> pues nunca lo habia escuchado un problema igual
<andres_> lo escuche una vez fue con windows era un virus
<andres_> pero ni idea
<andres_> si reinstalas?
<andres_> puede ser una configuracion dañada o algo asi
<vladimirov> Q locura, y sólo pasa con esos archivos
<vladimirov> Me voy a pasar a Arch!
<andres_> si te lo recomiendo
<andres_> pero que escritorio usaras?
<andres_> queria usar xfce alla pero no funciono muy bien asi que volvi a ubuntu
<andres_> el que si tiene muy buen soporte es kde
<vladimirov> Gnome
<andres_> Pero tienen el Gnome 3, si te gusta hazlo
<Carlitos__> vladimirov:  tu problem  es  rarisimo
<Carlitos__> nunca lo  escuche
<Carlitos__> a menos que  sean  de otro usuario
<Carlitos__> y si lo borras  como  root?
<vladimirov> Mmmmm
<vladimirov> Ok, y lo haré como root,
<Carlitos__> oh mejor
<Carlitos__> borra  ese  usuario y   crea un nuevo usuario
<Carlitos__> pero hazle  un backup a tus  archivos que desees
<vladimirov> Donde esta menú.lst
<vladimirov> Del grub
<vladimirov> No lo consigo
<Tarrasquero> vladimirov: ese ya no existe
<Tarrasquero> al menos en las versiones recientes
<cousteau> ahora se modifica editando el /etc/default/grub
<Tarrasquero> concretamente desde la 9.10
<vladimirov> Donde está los parámetro de montaje de discos?
<cousteau> y luego ejecutando update-grub
<Carlitos__> mount
<cousteau> vladimirov, en el fstab
<Tarrasquero> sudo mount /dev/sdxx
<track> Buenas, por que mi ubuntu solo soporta una resolucion grafica de 24 bits mientras que en el guindows soporta la misma tarjeta 32 bits de pura potencia grafica?
<cousteau> track, porque 24b y 32b en realidad es lo mismo
<track> comor
<Tarrasquero> track: que drivers tienes instalados?
<track> ?
<Carlitos__> seran  drivers
<cousteau> en realidad, 24b significa 8 bits por color, lo que pasa es que algunos sistemas usan 32b para redondear a una potencia de 2
<track> nvidia gforce 6400 creo que era esa numeracion
<cousteau> de todas formas... ahora que lo veo, a mí en el nvidia settings me aparece "32 bpp"
<vladimirov> Donde es q esta fstab
<cousteau> pero vamos, no te preocupes, 32 no es realmente más que 24
<Carlitos__> vim /etc/fstab
<vladimirov> Gracias!
<cousteau> qué empeño con decirle a los nuevos que usen vim, de verdad...
<track> pues a mi no y tego los drivers de la ultima nvidia para ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> track, tienes el programa nvidia-settings?
<Carlitos__> cousteau:  gedit?
<cousteau> Carlitos__, mejor, no? más fácil de usar
<Carlitos__> cousteau:  nano?
<cousteau> (quiero decir, yo llevo 4 años dándole al ubuntu y aún no sé usar el vim)
<track> pero solo me admite en ubuntu 24 bits y en windows 32 bits y se nota mucho la diferencia en guindows mi pantalla parece un espejo
<cousteau> track, eso será por la resolución, no por los colores
<vladimirov> Como uso chmod recursivamente?
<cousteau> chmod -R
<Carlitos__> cousteau:  para gustos y colores vim tiene colorcitos tambien
<Carlitos__> :D
<cousteau> vladimirov, espera... ¿para qué lo quieres?
<track> la resolucion de pantalla que tengo en guindows creo que es la misma que en ubuntu
<cousteau> Carlitos__, bue, yo es que no me aclaro con lo de escape-i-bla bla bla
<Carlitos__> scape :q!
<Tarrasquero> Carlitos__: para estar usando una distro basada mayormente en graficos para que usas vim, no lo entiendo
<track> pero los bits de potencia grafica parece que no
<Carlitos__> scape dd
<cousteau> track, bueno, yo te digo que 32 en realidad es lo mismo que 24
<cousteau> el pc usa 32 bits para almacenar el píxel, pero sólo le envía al monitor 24 de esos 32 bits
<Carlitos__> Tarrasquero: me conecto via remota desde un  entorno grafico
<cousteau> track, de todas formas, ¿dónde te sale lo de 24b? ¿en el nvidia settings?
<track> que acaso gnome graficamente es menos potente que en windows nt 6.0 y 6.1
<track> que el escritorio grafico de win vista y seven?
<cousteau> track, te lo tengo que volver a explicar otra vez?
<cousteau> y dónde te sale lo de 24 bits?
<cousteau> además, los gráficos no son cosa de gnome, si no de X Window
<track> cousteau: quizas lo que no entiendo es por que en windows señala 32 bits de resolucion y en ubuntu solo 24 acaso es porque en ubuntu el s.o no puede sacarle tanto partido a los drivers de la tarjeta grafica como en windows?
<cousteau> track, a mí en nvidia settings me aparece como "32 bpp"
<cousteau> y con "sacarle tanto partido" te refieres a los 24 ó 32, o al efecto final?
<cousteau> a mí los gráficos me van dpm
<track> pues a mi me salen 24 bits y ya envie una imagen de mi escritorio demostrandolo
<track> cousteau
<cousteau> claro, que yo tengo un pepino de tarjeta gráfica... una pedazo de GeForce2 con nada menos que 64 MB de RAM
<track> la mia es de 256 mb
<cousteau> track, dónde la enviaste?
<track> pero en ubuntu no se si explota al maxivo el potencial de mi grafica como en windows
<track> sobre todo en lo que se refiere a la resolucion en bits
<cousteau> track, creo que sí, si tienes los drivers propietarios de nvidia (no los nouveau, aunque he oído que ésos también son bastante buenos)
<Tarrasquero> track: tienes fallos?
<cousteau> te tengo que volver a explicar lo de los 32 bits? es que no sé cómo explicarlo bien...
<cousteau> "32 bits" se refiere al uso de memoria que hace el ordenador, y el ancho de banda empleado, para almacenar el dato de 1 píxel, pero de esos 32 sólo se usan 24 para la pantalla
<cousteau> ¿y dónde está el pantallazo que no lo veo?
<track> no la grafica de nvidia me va estupendamente sin pantallazos azules como en windows por causa de nvidia pero la resolucion creo que no es tan potente como en windows bueno no lo creo es que es menos potente en ubuntu
<cousteau> la resolución y los bits por píxel no son lo mismo, eh?
<cousteau> de todas formas... a lo mejor en Tipografías no tienes el suavizado subpíxel activado; eso da mucho estilo
<track> pues entonces por que windows vista tiene una mejor grafica visual que ubuntu 10.10?
<cousteau> porque se han gastado todo el presupuesto de desarrollo en diseñar un "estilo cristal" que es una copia de KDE, Mac y Java Looking Glass?
<track> ubuntu 10.10 gnome porque con kubuntu la cosa era diferente
<cousteau> porque gnome y kde son distintos
<cousteau> kde tiene fama de ser más estiloso (a mí personalmente no me gusta mucho)
<cousteau> pero vamos, si no te gusta un tema, siempre lo puedes cambiar
<track> y que resolucion por defecto en bits de color suele tener kde con respecto a gnome
<cousteau> o ir a gnome-look.org
<cousteau> ¬_¬
<track> es mayor en kde los bits ?
<cousteau> no conozco ningún ordenador que esté configurado para menos de 24b
 * cousteau se va a hacer multimillonario vendiendo una tarjeta gráfica de 33 bpp
<track> yo creo que es un problema de drivers
<track> y que por eso ubuntu no soporta en mi maquita los 32bits
<track> porque no creo que 32bits y 24 bits sean lo mismo
<cousteau> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_verdadero
<cousteau> "Las imágenes de color verdadero son algunas veces representadas por valores de 32 bits por pixel. Los 8 bits extra normalmente no afectan a la precisión del color, pero permiten incorporar un canal alfa que representa la transparencia de cada pixel."
<cousteau> no obstante, la transparencia no se envía como dato a la pantalla
<track> que se aclaren con las unidades de medida
<cousteau> track, aquí sólo hay ua persona que no se aclara
<cousteau> bueno, decías algo de una captura de pantalla o algo mostrando lo de 24 bits?
<track> si debe ser windows o ubuntu uno dice que soporta 32 bits y el otro solo hasta 24 bits quien no se aclara ante el usuario final?
<track> si ya envie la imagen que lo señala
<cousteau> link?
<track> ahora no puedo buscarlo tendria que salir de aqui
<cousteau> ??
<cousteau> bueno, pues pega otro pantallazo... mira, yo tepaso el mío http://imagebin.org/160652
<track> bueno ten por seguro que solo me admite hasta los 24 bits en ubuntu
<cousteau> ya te digo que lo de 24/32 bits es más una cosa de nomenclatura
<cousteau> la profundidad de color es de 24 bits (2^24 colores, 16 millones y pico), pero se almacenan en 32 bits por conveniencia
<track> bueno pues que se aclaren y unifiquen esa nomenclatura de unidades al definirlas
<cousteau> vamos, miden cosas distintas
<track> pues he visto en google informacion sobre eso y parece ser que hay mucha gente confundida con lo mismo
<track> y apunta a un problema con los drivers para su solucion
<track> ya puntan
<cousteau> (1) sacar un pantallazo de donde quiera que dice lo de 24 bits, (2) subirlo a imagebin y darle el link a cousteau para que lo mire, (3) ???, (4) beneficios
<track> ok pero a diferencia de la otra vez solo mostrare unicamente la ventana de nvidia y no parte del escritorio no qujiero fomentar espectaculo con mi escritorio
<cousteau> por qué? sale pr0n?
<track> que es pron?
<cousteau> chicas sin ropita
<track> no es que tengo un escritorio para ubuntu bastante vistoso y muy personalizado
<cousteau> aahm
<dimas_> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de controlador de audio que tengo?
#ubuntu-es 2011-06-30
<cousteau> track, de todas formas... comprueba que Sistema > Preferencias > Apariencia > Tipografía tiene seleccionado el renderizado "Suavizado subpíxel"
<cousteau> (y si no te gustan las fuentes se pueden cambiar)
<track> cousteau aqui lo tienes me ha fallado la captura que iba a haacer y por eso envio el mismo archivo de antes: http://oi52.tinypic.com/vpg207.jpg
<cousteau> aaah, ahora entiendo lo de "vistoso"
<xangua> ......
<cousteau> bueno, pues sí, a ti te sale como 24 y a mí como 32... debe de ser la versión del driver. Pero ya te digo que es porque uno indica cómo almacena cada píxel la tarjeta gráfica y lo otro indica lo que se usa para representar el color
<track> cousteau :por que en mi nvidia solo interpreta que son 24 bits y no los 32 bits que tengo en windows?
<cousteau> en realidad esos 32 bits son "24 en uso, 8 no utilizados"
<cousteau> pero se almacenan como 32 porque en la mayoría de los procesadores es más fácil almacenar los datos como 32 bits que como 24
<track> pues en google hay una pagina donde dice que para pasar de 24 bits de resolucion de color aq 32 bits hay que cambiar la placa grafica
<cousteau> básicamente, suele haber 2 modos: 16 bits (65536 colores) y 24/32 bits (16,7 millones de colores)
<cousteau> track, dudo mucho que mi tarjeta, del año del dolor y con 64 MB de RAM, sea más potente que la tuya
<track> bien ahora que lo dices creo que en windows ademas de ponerme que tengo 32 bits de colores la cifra en de millones de colores creo que es superior al que me señala en ubuntu pero ahora no estoy seguro de eso si no voy a windows y lo compruebo
<cousteau> 16,7 millones de colores
<cousteau> vamos, no creo que sean 4295 millones de colores
<track> no se igual estoy equivocado pero que al mirar el nvidia de windows me señalaba una cifra en colores mucho mas alta pero tengo que comprobarlo
<track> pero creo que al...
<track> bien voy a windows y ahora salgo de la duda
<Pablito> hola
<Pablito> alguien me puede ayudar
<Pablito> porfavor
<Pablito> alguien sabe de neostats
<Pablito> tengo un error
<Pablito> al momento de compilar
<Pablito> http://pastebin.com/J0LuYhKU
<cousteau> Pablito, te faltan dependencias
<cousteau> -lperl... debe de ser algo de perl
 * cousteau busca "libperl.a"
<Pablito> y como puedo instalr
<Pablito> esa dependencias
<Pablito> oka
<cousteau> ni idea... busca, supongo que se llamará libperl-dev o algo así
<Pablito> -I/usr/lib/perl/5.10/CORE
<Pablito> y esa dependencia sera lo mismo
<Pablito> ?
<cousteau> sip, hay una "libperl-dev" en repos
<cousteau> tiene pinta
<Pablito> vale
<Pablito> probare
<cousteau> hmm, no... en libperl-dev sólo están libperl.so y libperl.a... pero bueno, prueba
<cousteau> la cosa de compilar es eso, ir instalando cosas hasta que aquello compila
<cousteau> al principio es aburrido, pero luego según vas coleccionando bibliotecas de compilar comunes, va siendo más fácil porque ya tienes todo lo necesario instalado
<Pablito> es que lo estoy toy compilando
<Pablito> en un server ubuntu
<zeus> hi!
<altsupwin> holas
<Pablito> cousteau
<Pablito> me compilo
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> ahora
<Pablito> me manda
<altsupwin> alguien por aca capaz de echarme una mano a instalar un driver para el calibrador del monitor, ando un poco perdido con la info
<Pablito> este error
<Pablito> LocOps -- ERROR :from stats.hhjj.com[192.168.1.52] -- Link denied (No matching link configuration) [@192.168.1.52.43067]
<altsupwin> la pagina donde me indica como instalar http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html#udev1
<altsupwin> nadie?
<altsupwin> holass, alguien por aca para echar un cable?
<cousteau> es un monitor USB o algo así?
<altsupwin> es un calibrador para monitor
<altsupwin> sí, por usb
<altsupwin> detectado por lsusb, sin problema, pero no entiendo la instalacion, http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html#udev1
<cousteau> tienes que agregar una regla a udev
<altsupwin> y como hago eso?
<cousteau> primero... ¿seguro que no te lo detecta con conectarlo? mira que ya hay un montón de hardware USB soportado por defecto (sobre todo pinchos de internet)
<altsupwin> gracias pero lo detecta sin problemas; verificado
<altsupwin> ya tengo la carpeta descomprimida en home y ahora?
<cousteau> lo que dicen en la página es: selecciona todo lo que hay entre ---cut here--- y ---cut here--- (no incluidos), cópialo a un archivo de texto, guárdalo y muévelo a /etc/udev/rules.d/55-Argyll.rules
<altsupwin> cousteau
<altsupwin> gracias
<altsupwin> y despues de eso?
<altsupwin> como corro el program
<altsupwin> cousteau?
<dimas_> como me cambio de root a cliente normal en el terminal?
<flypp> exit
<flypp> o-> su usuario
<dimas_> dank je wel
<dimas_> gracias
<dimas_> es por eso que el terminal me dice que tengo algo ejecutando aun
<zeus> windows sow 2
<zeus> hi!
<altsupwin> alguien para echar un cable
<cousteau> altsupwin, después de eso reinicias el servicio udev y ya te reconocerá automáticamente el monitor
<cousteau> ni idea de cómo ejecutar el programa
<cousteau> altsupwin, espera, cambio de planes
<cousteau> borra ese archivo que has creado
<cousteau> e instala el paquete argyll
<altsupwin> instalar paquete?
<cousteau> bueno, la verdad es que no sé si hará lo que quieres. pero a lo mejor
<cousteau> sí, bórralo e instala argyll
<cousteau> siempre es más cómodo, así te aseguras de que te hace todo (crear la regla, instalar programas, etc)
<cousteau> lo que parece que no te crea son lanzadores del menú de aplicaciones
<zeus> hi!
<zeus> 1
<cousteau> o/
<cousteau> altsupwin, mira, aquí tienes la descripción del paquete: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/argyll
<smwda1> eso es para programas compilados?
<altsupwin> ok muchas garcias
<cousteau> tiene que estar en el centro de software
<cousteau> vas al centro de software y te lo instalas directamente desde allí
<cousteau> smwda1, no, es un programa que hace nosequé con el color
<CloudStrife> joe... y yo presionando alt+sup+win(meta) para ver que pasaba
<cousteau> CloudStrife, sup(er) y win no es lo mismo?
<zeus> disculpen saben como instalar Jdwnloader ???
<cousteau> super, hyper, meta, win, etc...
<altsupwin> garcias gracias, si funciona te hago una estatua de cousteau
<cousteau> zeus, creo que es un instalador en java, en principio con doble clic se instala... y si no, java -jar jdownloader_installer.jar
<CloudStrife> colo, sup(rimir)
<CloudStrife> xD
<cousteau> altsupwin, y no te olvides el gorrito!
<CloudStrife> cousteau, *
<cousteau> tab fail
<altsupwin> jkajjaja
<altsupwin> de veras gracias por tu tiempo
<cousteau> d nada :D
<zeus> sirve este comando desde terminal sudo apt-get install Jdownloader
<zeus> ???
<cousteau> zeus, me parece que no está en repositorios
 * cousteau comprueba
<cousteau> nop, no está
<CloudStrife> tienes que agregar el ppa de jdownloader
<cousteau> (está tucan, si lo quieres probar... a mí me gusta más porque está hecho en python)
<CloudStrife> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<CloudStrife> luego haces un: sudo apt-get update
<cousteau> CloudStrife, en principio con ejecutar el instalador .jar vale... pero vamos, es más fácil así
<CloudStrife> cousteau, xD por si las moscas
<zeus> ok gracias n.n!
<CloudStrife> a mi nunca me arranco con el jar :|
<Pechi> buenas
<altsupwin> cousteau rey de los mares
<cousteau> tucan ftw
<zeus> el tucan tambien esta bueno !
<zeus> pero eso lo instalas desde el CSU
<zeus> n.n!
<zeus> ten....
<zeus> joined #Ubuntu-es
<zeus> joined #Bof
<Itxshell> buenas noches a to2 en la sala
<chilicuil> hola Itxshell
<Itxshell> buenas
<Cuchyx> me he instalado ubuntu 10.04 pero parece q no tengo ningun controlador activa porque no tengo ni red
<Cuchyx> tengo el cable dsl conectado al portatil y no me reconoce nada
<Cuchyx> aquien ?
<Cuchyx> alguien ??*
<coka> tienes grub
<cousteau> eso es raro, que no vaya ethernet
<coka> lo que pasa si tienes algun grub instalado y si tienes otro os instalado y en el otro os lo tienes malconfigurado por defecto tambien en ubuntu
<Cuchyx> sii, le conecto el cable del internet y se queda como si no ubiera puesto nada, como podria solucionarlo
<Cuchyx> me acabo de formatiar 2 veces y solo tengo este OS y sigue haciendo lo mismo
<coka> mmmm
<Cuchyx> alguien ?
<zeus> n.nª
<zeus> c
<Cuchyx> al parecer ubuntu 10.04 no trae los controladores para mi tarjeta de red que es una Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<Cuchyx> quien me corrige ?
<Cuchyx> ?????????????????/
<Nando> Cuchyx, googleaste ya ?
<Cuchyx> no encuentro nada concreto
<Cuchyx> en google encontre que no vienen en la 10.04 los drivers de red
<arp-> 10.04 no la uses mas
<arp-> como minimo 10.10
<dabor> la 10.04 es LTS y está plenamente vigente, como no va a traer  los driivers de la red !!
<cousteau> dabor, la 10.10 trae más drivers, al menos de cosas de internet móvil
<cousteau> pero me choca que no haya drivers para ethernet
<dabor> cousteau: tendria que ser muy rara la placa de red para que no la reconozca
<dabor> y menos ethernet
<Braiam> O.o
<cousteau> parece que sí que da problemas en lucid
<eldank> hermanos otra pregunta como logro que el ubuntu 11.04 tenga alrtas de sonido. como cuando voy a cerrar varias pestañas en firefox, o al cerrar un archivo sin guardar o al vaciar la papelera etc. porque la alerta que tengo ahorita sale aveces y suena muy baja casi no se escucha, ya e intentado poner otra alerta subirle el volumen en configuracion de sonido, y pues nada parece funcionar, ¿como lo soluciono?
 * Braiam no puede creer lo que acaba de leer sobre la tarjeta
<Braiam> eldank: escoje otro tema de sonido y subelo al maximo
<arp-> 10.04
<Braiam> aunque para mi resulta incomodo
<arp-> traia un bug presente en los drivers de wifi
<arp-> para atheros, que jodia bastante
<arp-> si no se parchaba/actualizaba
<eldank> ya lo intente pero no cambia de sonido
<Guest41584> hol
<cousteau> http://www.dipler.org/2010/11/instalar-ar8152-v1-1-fast-ethernet-en-debianubuntu/
<Nando> Braiam, tampoco creo que no traiga el controlador ethernet
<cousteau> Cuchyx, mira el link que he pegado
<Guest41584> como me cambio el nick
<Guest41584> estyo usando el empathy
<Braiam> Guest41584: /nick <nuevo nick>
<Nando> Guest41584, /nick nuevo_nick
<xxddaa> con "/nick lo_que_quieras"
<Braiam> Guest41584: creo que alguien tiene Bone
<xxddaa> jaja llegué tarde xD
 * cousteau es ahora conocido como lo_que_quieras
<Guest41584> Guest41584/Nick Pipefg
<Nando> cousteau, lol
<Guest41584> estoy usando empathy
<Braiam> cousteau: ...
<Guest41584> no se si funcione igual
<Braiam> Guest41584: eso funciona a nivel de servidor
<Braiam> nada que ver con el cliente
<Guest41584> mmm
<Guest41584> y como lo cambio entinces?
<Braiam> Guest41584: lee nuestras numerosas lineas arriba :/
<Guest41584> creo k es mejor xchat
<Guest41584> ammm
<Guest41584> no aparece nada
<Braiam> [10:21:43 p.m.] <Braiam> Guest41584: /nick <nuevo nick>
<Guest41584> vuelvo a decir que estoy con empaty
<Braiam> [10:21:44 p.m.] <Na.ndo> Guest41584, /nick nuevo_nick
<cousteau> creo que en empathy se puede
<cousteau> Guest41584, repite conmigo
<cousteau> /nick Pipefg
<cousteau> yaay
<PipeFG> ahy
<Braiam> y vuelvo a decir que el cliente no importa, todo el trabajo lo hace el servidor
<PipeFG> siiiiiii
<PipeFG> muchas gracias bro
<cousteau> Braiam, no te creas... por ejemplo el empathy no soporta o no soportaba /msg
<PipeFG> deja ver si esta mi otro nick, k este lo usaba como alternativo
<Braiam> ?!?!?!?
<PipeFG> aaa
<PipeFG> no lo cambio?
<PipeFG> nop
<PipeFG> difinitivamente ya no lo esta cambiendo
<PipeFG> pero no inporta
<Braiam> PipeFG: cual es el nick que quieres??
<Braiam> talvez esta en uso
<PipeFG> el k dice Bone
<Braiam> PipeFG: ese esta registrado
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> yo lo registre
<Braiam> * Bone es ahora conocido como Guest41584
<dimas_> como anulo esto que hice en el terminal como root? echo "@audio   -   rtprio   100" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<Braiam> dimas_: sudo nano /etc/security/limits.conf y agregas la linea al final ;)
<Braiam> err... no recuerdo el alias para los editores de texto
<PipeFG> 123 probando
<PipeFG> creo k lo registre??
<PipeFG> osea ingrese
<dimas_> braiam lo quiero anular ya que despues que hice eso no funciona audacity o hydrogen
<Braiam> dimas_: entonces... s/agregas/eliminas
<PipeFG> este chat es de ubuntu?? consultas
<Braiam> simplemente tienes que buscar la linea en el archivo (que esta en el final) y eliminarla... como root
<Braiam> !ot PipeFG
<kubot> PipeFG: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dimas_> Braiam, gracias voy a probar
<PipeFG> ok
<dimas_> Braiam crees que eso me cause conflicto con el servidor jack y las aplicaciones
<dimas_> ?
<PipeFG> no sabia lo pille asi nada mas
<PipeFG> ahora tengo una duda
<PipeFG> no me arranca el alirus
<PipeFG> olaaaaaa
<Braiam> dimas_: si audacity e hydrogen no funcionan luego de que hicieras eso y deseas repararlo lo más logico es que desazgas el cambio... que si eso va a afectar al servidor jack y demás... creo que el agregarlo ya lo hizo
<Nando> PipeFG, espera con calma
<dimas_> claro
<PipeFG> lo que pasa es k en ubuntu 11.04 funciona
<PipeFG> pero cuando kiero activarlo en mint no arranca
<Braiam> PipeFG: algunos detalles serían muy utiles
<PipeFG> no entiendo??
<PipeFG> Braiam: no entendi
<Braiam> por ejemplo PipeFG, ya que revelaste que en ubuntu funciona pero en mint no, la solución que en un canal de ubuntu te darán es que preguntes en el canal de mint :P
<PipeFG> por casualidad sabras un canal de mint
<PipeFG> en español eso si
<PipeFG> creo a ver encontrado uno
<dimas_> Braiam no creo que esa sea la cause puesto que las lineas las tengo las veinte veces que he intentado instalar el program, pense que sobrescribia
<PipeFG> no me gusto empathy como irc
<PipeFG> es todo muy confuso
<darkgod> hola gente como andan?
<Braiam> dimas_: en la orden que pasaste el ">>" actua como añadir al final, mientras más veces lo ejecutes más veces te agregará la linea
<darkgod> les hago una consulta, han usado clamav antivirus en ubuntu?
<PipeFG> ??
<darkgod> que me pueden decir de su uso?es necesario?
<Braiam> !alguien darkgod
<kubot> darkgod: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<PipeFG> yo use el eset smart
<PipeFG> pero lo saque por k no tenia sentido
<dimas_> Braiam ya me di cuenta
<Braiam> dimas_: la manera de revertir el proceso es eliminar las lineas
<darkgod> yo busque antivirus en el centro de software y me salio ese y lo instale para ver que onda, por rpobar en realidad
<PipeFG> te paso el eset smart
<PipeFG> para que l pruebes
<PipeFG> es igual al de windows
<darkgod> no, esta bien, si solo queria saber del uso de antivius en ubuntu
<PipeFG> pero nose a mi no me gusto
<darkgod> si es necesario
<dimas_> Braiam ya lo hice, pero pensaba hacer del problema que tengo...no puedo hacer the las aplicaciones usen el servidor jack
<PipeFG> difinitivamente vuelvo al xchat
<PipeFG> empathy no me gusto como irc
<Braiam> dimas_: ¿? ingles o español. no entendí
<darkgod> nadie me dice nada che, tiene sentido usar antivirus en ubuntu?
<PipeFG> no
<PipeFG>  k no sirbe para nada
<PipeFG> solo para borrar virus de windows
<PipeFG> k vienen en los pedrivers
<darkgod> dale gracias
<darkgod> desinstalando clamav jaja
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> ademas ese como antivirus es mejor  no tener
<dimas_> Braiam instale ubuntu estudio y luego instale una aplicacion para transmitir radio con unas cuantas funciones que me interesan(la unica aplicacion que hay) pero dicha aplicacion instala otro jack (qjackctl) y crea el conflito con las otras aplicaciones para usar el servidor
<PipeFG> :-!
<Braiam> mmm... no se mucho sobre servidores jack, creo que tendrías más suerte en el canal en ingles
<dimas_> Braiam tu conoces alguna forma de ver el resumen de lo que he hecho en el terminal con el comando apt-get?
<PipeFG> ok
<Braiam> dimas_: existe un archivo que esta a modo de historial en bash
<dabor> dimas_: /var/log
<PipeFG> volvi a xchat
<dimas_> gracias
<PipeFG> puedo preguntar algo??
<dimas_> voy a ver que fue lo que hice
<darkgod> me acaban de traer una compu para instalar xp, una pentium III, viejisima
<PipeFG> de que color ven ustedes mi letra??
<darkgod> tengo para divertirme toda la noche jaja
<dabor> dimas_: /var/log/dpkg.log
<PipeFG> de k color ven mi letra
<dimas_> dabor gracias, me estabas escuchando anteriormente hacerca de el servidor jack?
 * PipeFG de que color ven mi letra??
<Braiam> !repeat PipeFG
<kubot> PipeFG: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<PipeFG> ok
<dabor> dimas_: te estuve leyendo pero creo que no explicaste que conflicto te crea
<dabor> PipeFG: tu letra la veo negra, a menos que me nombres y la veo roja :-)
<PipeFG> jajaa
<PipeFG> es k preguntaba por que la veo media trasparente
<dimas_> dabor el jack nuevo no reconoce los puertos de las aplicaciones ya instaladas...me parece
<PipeFG> y no sabia  si la podian ver
<Braiam> PipeFG: eso depende de la configuración de nuestro cliente
<PipeFG> xchat
<dabor> dimas_: no se pero supongo que no todas las aplicaciones tienen o pueden usar jack
<PipeFG> alguna sugerencia??
<PipeFG> muy raro
<dimas_> debor hydrogen y audacity lo estaban usando
<PipeFG> como se escribe de diferente color en xchat
<arp-> PipeFG revisa la opciones de Typografia
<arp-> tipografia*
<PipeFG> 123
<dimas_> !font
<kubot> Aspectos sobre la instalación de fuentes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - ¿No hay fuentes en Flash? Instalá "msttcorefonts" (del !Multiuniverso), "gsfonts", y "gsfonts-x11". No hay fuentes en MPlayer? mira !MPlayer. Para las fuentes oficiales de Ubuntu, mirá: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<PipeFG> estoy probando no se asisten
<PipeFG> 123
<chilicuil> PipeFG: para pruebas mas extensas usa ubuntu-es-offtopic =)
<PipeFG> no ya no es nesesario
<PipeFG> pero por casualidad alguin usa xchat
<PipeFG> ??
<Katarcis> Yo uso instantbird
<PipeFG> y cual es la diferencia
<Katarcis> Pues basicamente es lo mismo.. Cambia un poco el como se ven los mensajes
<PipeFG> si mis mensajes se ven medos trasparentes
<PipeFG> y no se distinge muy bien
<Katarcis> Asi se ven la mayoria
<Katarcis> En el mio se ve el mensaje encerrado como en un "blobito" de colores
<Katarcis> "globito"
<PipeFG> como dijiste k se llamaba
<Katarcis> Instantbird
<PipeFG> voy a buscar
<PipeFG> a pero este es como el empathy
<PipeFG> no ase mucho estaba usando empaty
<PipeFG> voy a probar pidgin, por qe ese no e probado
<PipeFG> uops tengo k reiniciar la makina
<PipeFG> hola
<Katarcis> Que tal Pipe
<PipeFG> estaba aqui yo hace un rato??
<Katarcis> Si jaja
<PipeFG> contigo hablaba endenante
<Katarcis> Hablaste algo sobre empathy pero no te entendi bien
<PipeFG> no ya no importa
<Katarcis> a ok
<PipeFG> es que ahora estoy con pidgin y eso si k e gusto
<Katarcis> El que te dije es parecido a pidgin
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> puede ser
<PipeFG> como se llama elk me dijiste
<Katarcis> Instantbird
<PipeFG> a si
<PipeFG> jaja
<PipeFG> no es k probe pidgin y se conecto al tiro
<PipeFG> y ademas me muestra varios server mas
<PipeFG> sin buscarlos por la internt
<Katarcis> Ya
<Katarcis> Ok si te gusto quedate con pidgin
<PipeFG> si
<PipeFG> ahora voy a enchularlo un poco
<Katarcis> Con ese puedes estar tambien en msn yahoo chat de Facebook irc  y otros mas
<Katarcis> A la vez
<PipeFG> sip
<PipeFG> pero si se te cae uno se te caen todos jajaja
<Katarcis> jaja
<Katarcis> Deja te muestro como se ve el mio
<PipeFG> ok
<Katarcis> Mira http://twitpic.com/5ivp27
<PipeFG> es una foto?
<Katarcis> si
<PipeFG> se ve  como pidgin pero co nel tema de ubuntu
<Katarcis> jeje
<PipeFG> creo k no busco mas
<PipeFG> me kedo con pidgin
<Katarcis> Yo usaba mucho pidgin y lo tenia RE bonito pero perdi la config y ya no quize hacerle mas nada xD
<PipeFG> de donde eres?
<Katarcis> Colombia
<Katarcis> Medellin
<PipeFG> igual ocupa arto internet
<Katarcis> No
<PipeFG> no??
<Katarcis> Pues a mi no me parece
<PipeFG> yo creo k si
<PipeFG> ya creo k me voy mejor
<Katarcis> bye
<PipeFG> chao
<andr0-mr> q onda gente como estan?
<Katarcis> Que tal
<andr0-mr> alguien ha logrado hacer andar alguna tarjeta ati en ubuntu 11.04?
<user1738> hola
<user1738> el grub no me reconoce todas mis particiones
<user999> hola
<user999> mi sisteam de linux mint no lo encuentra el sistema
<user999> en la particion deonde estaba pone @ y @home
<user999> en @ esta / y en @home /home
<user999> sera que saco fuera las carpetas?
<Kant> hola
<Kant> alguien me podría señalar alguna forma fácil de instalar un kernel con BFS y BFQ en 10.04? (yo no tengo drama en compilar y demas, pero esto es para un amigo)
<Katarcis> Que es BFS y BFQ ? o.O
<Kant> BFS es un scheduler de procesos (lo que reparte tiempo a los procesos) para el linux kernel pensado para máquinas con menos de 16 cores. en máquinas de escritorio anda mejor que el que trae el kernel normal
<Kant> BFQ es similar pero para manejar la cola de operaciones de entrada/salida (discos, etc.)
<Kant> http://zen-kernel.org/about
<Kant> parece que esta es la manera más fácil en ubuntu http://zen-kernel.org/tutorials/distribution-specific-installation/debian-ubuntu-installation
<cuchyx> tengo ubuntu 10.10 pero para iniciar tengo que precionar (e) en la lista de kernels y eliminar lo que dice quiet y splash y poner acpi=off, hay forma de hacer el cambio permanente y no tener que escribirlo cada vez que inicio el portatil ?
<cuchyx> cada vez que prendo mi portatil tengo que (mensaje anterior...)
<Kant> cuchyx: para eso tenés que tocar la configuración de grub
<Kant> ubuntu usa el grub nuevo que no entiendo nada, yo tengo el viejo que lo se manejar =P
<cuchyx> como lo hago solo quiero dejar de escribirlo cada ves que la enciendo .. ademas imaginate prestarle mi portatil a mi novia que no entiende nada de esto ...
<Kant> buscá información de grub2, debería decir por algún lado el tema de parámetros de kernel
<Kant> los archivos que tenés que tocar (creo) estan en /boot
<Kant> OJO con eso, que si tocas mal te va a dejar de arrancar la máquina, así que leé bien antes de modificar nada
<jronal> hola
<cuchyx> pero me pueden decir el nombre del archivo que debo modificar !
<alastor> hi!
<alastor> ·
<alastor> #em
<alastor> em #ubuntu-es
<fosco_> buenas
<ginpb> buenos dias a todos
<zuka> malas noticias
<zuka> me ha salido un kernel panic
<zuka> he enchufado el adaptador bluetooth y al cabo del rato pumç
<zuka> pero el kernel panic no es por eso
<zuka> me pone que el Proceso culpable es: vlc
<ginpb> zuka que kernel, que ubuntu
<zuka> ahora mismo se le ha ido el tema a gnome
<zuka> y los iconos son diferente
<zuka> y tarda más en arrancar
<ginpb> el kernel panic no te congela la maquina?
<zuka>  2.6.38-10-generic
<zuka> ha emitido un pitido, parpadeaba el teclado
<zuka> estaba emitiendo desde vlc hasta un android
<zuka> pero el kernel panic no salio hasta 20 minutos después
<zuka> ahora mi gnome se parece a un debian recien instalado
<zuka> que raro
<ginpb> xoreaccc, puedes pastear el kernel panic
<xoreaccc> en que log se encuentra?
<fosco_> xoreaccc, si no se repite yo no me preocuparía mucho, si se va repitiendo la cosa ya es más seria
<fosco_> para recuperar el aspecto de gnome simplemente ve a sistema - preferencias - apariencia y vuelve a elegir el tema que tenías antes
<ginpb> xoreaccc, reiniciando tendria que volver a como era
<ginpb> el log, dmesg
<xoreaccc> no es quew lo he seleccionado y sigue igual
<xoreaccc> salvo la barra de los iconos de cerrar y tal
<xoreaccc> los menues se parecen a los de debian
<ginpb> xoreaccc, haz reiniciado?
<xoreaccc> ahoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<XuMuK> hola
<zuka> hola
<xoreaccc> uff
<xoreaccc> no me ha dado kernel panic
<xoreaccc> pero cuando he iniciado los menues tenian el tema de ubuntu
<xoreaccc> y al cabo del rato se me ha puesto sin tema
<xoreaccc> por cierto
<xoreaccc> ayer estube contando que cada 5 minutos la pantalla se me congelaba
<xoreaccc> y alguien me dijo que quitara el salvapantallas
<xoreaccc> no se si fue fosco_
<xoreaccc> pues resulta que me ha vuelto a pasar al iniciar el sistema
<xoreaccc> y en Xorg.0.log no consta ningun error
<BoF> hahahahasd
<BoF> d
<xoreaccc> BoF, Ricardo o como te llames, no se aporrea el teclado en un irc
<BoF> e? te conosco?
<xoreaccc> no xd
<BoF> ok
<fosco_> xoreaccc, has probado con el comando dmesg para ver si muestra algun error?
<BoF> dmesg | grep
<xoreaccc> ahora no me da kernel panic
<fosco_> lo decía por lo de la congelación del entorno gráfico
<xoreaccc> esto ya me pasaba antes
<xoreaccc> e instalando el driver privativo lo solucione
<xoreaccc> pero es que con el privativo Flash Player me crashea
<xoreaccc> por cierto
<xoreaccc> al iniciar Xchat se me ha desactivado el tema de Ubuntu
<xoreaccc> voy a probar a ver si con fglrx
<xoreaccc> voy a hacer unas pruebas
<xoreaccc> ahora vuelvo
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<esmirlin> chicos qué dependencias necesito instalar para poder instalar este tema¿? http://pastebin.com/TknT9Yz7
<erAbuelo> ese no está en los repos de ubuntu ?
<leo> lion
<esmirlin> erAbuelo: es que utilizo ubuntu 10.04 y no sé si en esa versión está :S
<erAbuelo> compruebalo antes de hacer cosas raras
<erAbuelo> no es recomendable instalar cosas fuera de los repos
<esmirlin> erAbuelo: E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete oxygen-gtk
<erAbuelo> esmirlin: en consola apt-cache search oxygen
<Tarrasquero> eso no es un tema?
<erAbuelo> y que sale ?
<Tarrasquero> nas
<alumno> ayuda, porque no se me exconde la barra de unity
<alumno> se  me queda fija
<fosco_> porque la tendrás así configurada
<fosco_> el comportamiento de la barra puedes cambiarlo desde el programa ccsm -> unity plugin
<gilbert> Hola alguien sabe porque no puedo ver algunos recursos que comparto en red. UBUNTU 11.04
<gilbert> Desde windows 7 si los veo
<altsupwin> hola buena tarde
<altsupwin> llevo un par de años sin tocar ubuntu en aspecto grafico y me encuentro configurando el ordenador de mi amigo y cuando intento acceder a xorg.conf, no aparece nada...
<altsupwin> que ha cambiado tanto... donde esta la info del color y etc ahora?
<altsupwin> ??
<altsupwin> tod@s comiendo, pues nada que aproveche !!
<fosco_> altsupwin, todo se autodetecta ahora
<fosco_> el xorg.conf no contiene nada
<altsupwin> auuu
<altsupwin> que fuerte
<altsupwin> y no tengo la posibilidad de ver nada
<fosco_> que quieres ver
<altsupwin> es que estoy gestiando una calibracion de un monitor
<altsupwin> y necesitaria saber algo de info acerca de esto
<altsupwin> es una 11.04
<fosco_> que necesitas saber exactamente
<altsupwin> es para un fotografo
<altsupwin> estoy instalandole un calibrador para el monitor
<altsupwin> y necesito saber datos de gamma o algo parecido que este mostrando el monitor, no se, no le tengo delante a mi amigo, pero acavo de alucinar porque en el xorg.conf ponia info del color real que sacaba el monitor
<altsupwin> y ahora estoy perdio
<fosco_> puedes usar el comando xrandr para obtener informacion y cambiarla
<fosco_> o puedes generar un xorg.conf con la configuracion actual para ver lo que realmente está usando
<altsupwin> bueno buena info
<altsupwin> voy a probar xrandr
<altsupwin> uff cerre xchat ;)
<altsupwin> gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<altsupwin> como genero un xorg.conf de antes sin cambiar nada el aspecto de X
<altsupwin> ?
<fosco_> sudo X -configure :1
<altsupwin> buu antes esto era más facil, estoy mas que perdido
<fosco_> antes era mucho mas dificil todo
<altsupwin> ya pero para un ubuntutero de hace 8 años que lleva 2 sin tocar, estoy to despistao, jeje
<altsupwin> tienes razón..
<fosco_> es normal que te cueste, pero es infinitamente más fácil que antes
<altsupwin> fosco_ tu sabes como ver la info del color real ( para un fotografo) que muestre ubuntu
<altsupwin> esque he cambiado a un fotografo a ubuntu y solo me falta el calibrador del monitor
<altsupwin> y no consigo ver la info que antes estaba en el xorg.conf en las primeras lineas...
<fosco_> lo siento, ni siquiera sé de que hablas
<altsupwin> jajaj
<altsupwin> no pacha na, infinitas gracias por la info, tendre que tirar de manual y la ayuda de siempre
<altsupwin> porque 1 año y medio sin tocar ubuntu y parezco forastero
<altsupwin> sabeis si en la 10.04 o la 10.10, ya no habia xorg.conf??
<altsupwin> o es un cambio de la 11.04?
<fosco_> en la 10.10 seguro que no
<fosco_> la otra ya no estoy seguro
<altsupwin> ok fosco, gracias
<altsupwin> como siempre la comunidad da gusto
<MaximilianoUbunt> buenos dias, noches , tardes, etc...
<MaximilianoUbunt> a que les tiro esty y me van a saber decir que pasa, What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MaximilianoUbunt> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<MaximilianoUbunt> alguien sabe algo al respecto, de esto que te pide el VMware ? cuando lo queres instalar... anda todo OK pero llego a la parte que me pide donde el directorio C y no puedo puse casi todos
<MaximilianoUbunt> alguien que me de una mano :S
<fosco_> MaximilianoUbunt, el que te ofrece por defecto es
<fosco_> pero no creo que tengas los headers instalados a menos que lo hayas hecho manualmente
<MaximilianoUbunt> Fosco, para que lo tome por defecto no me deja, digamos que me dice que no ingrese el directorio, los headers si mal no recuerdo se instalan asi, "sudo apt-get linux-headers-$(uname -r) "
<fosco_> con sudo apt-get install linux-headers bastará
<fosco_> instalalos y luego le dices al vmware que están en /usr/src/linux/include
<MaximilianoUbunt> fosco_, http://pastebin.com/pQMy4u0N ahi te muestro el search y tengo instalado 2 modulos
<fosco_> vale parece que los headers del kernel ya los tienes
<fosco_> quizá vmware se refiera a librería de desarrollo C
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install glibc-dev
<MaximilianoUbunt> gcc lo tiene instlado
<MaximilianoUbunt> a eso no me fije ahi vemos que pasa.
<MaximilianoUbunt> fosco_, http://pastebin.com/1P7t4kZC ahi tenes el search del Glibc y al parecer tengo losp aquetes instalados
<fosco_> libc6-dev <- mira si tienes este
<MaximilianoUbunt> si pongo esto, /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8/include/linux/ me aparece esto, http://pastebin.com/vvwVZw9w, pero si pongo el otro Path que seria usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-server/include/ , http://pastebin.com/U4KwFWhN
<elmurci> hola  a todos, alguna aplicacion para hacer usb de arranque con varios sistemas operativos, uso ubuntu 11.10?
<fosco_> elmurci, no, tienes unetbootin para un solo SO
<fosco_> si quieres varios tendrás que hacerlo a mano
<fosco_> hay guías en google
<elmurci> ok. gracias
<MaximilianoUbunt> fosco_,  no lo tengo ni tampoco me lo da para instalar. tengo los repos de instalacion standarlone que la hice por lo menos hace 15 horas.
<MaximilianoUbunt> y lo cual estoy truncado aqui,
<fosco_> Package libc6-dev
<fosco_> natty (libdevel): Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files
<fosco_> 2.13-0ubuntu13: amd64 i386
<MaximilianoUbunt> ahi me fijo
<fosco_> deberías tenerlo en tus repositorios, si no es así lo puedes descargar de aqui http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libc6-dev
<MaximilianoUbunt> si esta instalado fosco_ .
<fosco_> pues entonces ya no se que le puede faltar
<MaximilianoUbunt> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<MaximilianoUbunt> your running kernel (version 2.6.38-8-server).  Even if the module were to
<MaximilianoUbunt> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<MaximilianoUbunt> cuando tira eso e cuando pongo el path /usr/src/linux.......-server/includes
<MaximilianoUbunt> y si tiro el que no tiene el "server" me tira otra cosa
<MaximilianoUbunt> que no encuentra el archivo "version.h
<MaximilianoUbunt> no puedo entender que por esto no voy a usar el ubuntu server param i plataforma :S
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb> he estado intentando sincronizar fotos con un ipod classic 7g con gpixpod pero no he podido porque al parecer tiene soporte solo hasta la versión 5g es por lo unico que aun uso W... alguno de ustedes conoce un soft que si logre sincronizarlo?
<fede> Hola, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bits y tengo unos problemas importantes de rendimiento
<fede> el chrmium se cuelga y empieza a consumir toda la cpu, el firefox me consume como 1gb de memoria
<fede> y caulquier flash de páginas web me dispara la cpu al diablo
<fede> hice bien en instalar 64 bits?
<fede> estoy usando gnome-shell
<cousteau> fede, yo tengo adblock y flashblock para que no se me muestren más flash de los que yo quiero, que flash consume mucho
<cousteau> y tengo el flash de adobe
<fede> mmm
<fede> bien
<fede> pero igual el chromium se me cuelga sin motivo a veces
<fede> parece consumir mucho más memoria en 64 bits que en 32 el sistema
<fede> eso es lo que no entiendo muy bien
<fede> cousteau, existe algún beneficio en usar 64 bits?
<cousteau> bueno, yo lo uso y no me va mal... y puedes tener más de 4 GB de RAM (que yo no tengo, pero bueno)
<fede> claro, yo igual estaba usando ubuntu 10.10 de 32 bits y no tenía problemas con la ram
<fede> pero bueno, voy a probar el flash de 64 bits, me había olvidado de eso
<fede> otra cosa que me pasa con el chromium es que, si hago click derecho e intento seleccionar algo del menú se me caen todas las páginas
<fede> es muy raro eso
<fede> me aparece la carpetita enojada de chrome :(
<fede> coustea, parece que era el flash de porquería nomás
<fede> tengo que desinstalar algo del anterior para que no me joda más?
<cousteau> fede, yo lo que tengo es el flash de adobe instalado de repos (flashplugin-installer), que te instala el nspluginwrapper para que funcione en firefox
<cousteau> porque flash de 64 bits aún está en alfa o así, y eso en adobe significa que no funciona ni a tiros
<fede> pero parece que funciona bien ahora
<fede> si instalo ese que me decís arriba de este tendré algun problema?
<cousteau> cuál dices que tienes instalado?
<fede> instalé el ppa de 64 bits
<fede> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<fede> ese
<cousteau> bueno, si te va bien entonces estupendo
<fede> cousteau parece que sí, también le instalé el que vos me dijiste, vamo a ver como marchan los dos juntos
<fede> gracias
<cousteau> fede, er.. la idea es instalar uno u otro
<cousteau> sólo puedes tener 1 plugin de flash
<cousteau> o te refieres a lo de adblock y flashblock?
<fede> mmm, no, entonces voy aprobar uno por uno y veo
<fede> Por cierto, gnome-shell me parece un concepto genial, verdaderamente está innovando esta gente (para los giles qu dicen que linux le copia a mac)
<fede> hay algún canal de gnome-shell?
<pcc> Buenos dias hay algun experto es asterisknow
<pcc> algun experto en asterisknow
<pressto_> hola buenas tardes
<pressto_> se puede preguntar cosas de ubuntu aqui?
<pressto_> en el correo evolution se puede disponer de mas de una cuenta? que habria que hacer
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos, he estado intentando sincronizar fotos con un ipod classic 7g con gpixpod pero no he podido porque al parecer tiene soporte solo hasta la versión 5g es por lo unico que aun uso W... alguno de ustedes conoce un soft que si logre sincronizarlo?
<iUs3r> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<Carlitos________> hola  amigos
<Carlitos________> una  consulta
<c0dex-> !ask Carlitos__
<kubot> Carlitos__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Carlitos________> alguien   sabe  como   se  llama  el paquete  que aparece  en el menu Administracion ->Servicios
<Carlitos________> en gonme btw
<Carlitos________> alguien   sabe  como   se  llama  el paquete  que aparece  en el menu Sistema ->Administracion ->Servicios
<c0dex-> creo que te refieres a sysv-rc
<c0dex-> ?
<Carlitos________> c0dex-: sera?
<c0dex-> sysv-rc sysv-rc.conf
<c0dex-> Carlitos__, eso es para manejar la lista de servicios
<c0dex-> cierto?
<Carlitos________> de los  demonios
<Carlitos________> necesito ver graficamente  que  demonios  se inciaran graficamente  al encender la machine
<Carlitos________> alguien  sabe el nombre del paquete?
<Crashbit> c0dex-: que significa tu nick ?
<Crashbit> c0dex-: solo por curiosidad
<c0dex-> tiene varios significados
<andr0-mr> que ondas gente que dicen
<Carlitos___> hola  amigos  tengo un   demonio pero no se  carga  al incia r el cpu , como puedo hacer para  que em trabaje bien ?
<andr0-mr> que demonio es?
<free-beer> Carlitos__, si tienes un demonio llama a un cura para que te exorcize
<fosco_> Carlitos__: sudo apt-get install bum && gksu bum
<andr0-mr> hahahah o agarra una biblia weyy
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<andr0-mr> buenas tardes te de DIox
<sambalespetri> Pata#123Norte
<fzeta> res salaos
<dimas_> tengo una pregunta tipica estupida referente a amsn...porque no veo los emoticones animados o costumizados de las personas con quien hablo?...ya habilite las categorias en apariencia desde preferencias...y no se que mas hacer...un ejemple...veo la figurita de los labios grades de el msn original que me manda pero el sonido ni la animacion se ejecutan...y ya configure para que se ejecutara in la  ventana de conversacion
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter alguna ves has usado IDJC?
<mimecar> dimas_: ¿que versión usas de amsn?
<dimas_> 0.98.4
<mimecar> ¿esa es la última?
<dimas_> si
<mimecar> ¿has activado que se descargue las animaciones?
<dimas_> pero acabo de leer que tiene problemas con video conferencias...ya que msn cambio su scripting para sonido
<dimas_> en los plugins?
<mimecar> el protocolo del msn tiene modificaciones cada cierto tiempo en esas cosas
<dimas_> mimecar a que te refieres con activar que se descarguen las animaciones?
<mimecar> cuando te mandan una animación por el msn el cliente se la descarga
<mimecar> si no las ves puede ser que no las estes descargando
<pcc> existe algun experto de asterisk en esta sala
<dimas_> sabes el beso grandote de msn...solo veo los labios y trata de reproducir pero no veo nada
<pcc> Buenas tardes existe algun experto de asterisk?
<mimecar> dimas_: no uso ese cliente de msn
<dimas_> mimecar tu prefieres emesene?
<mimecar> pidgin
<dimas_> funciona bien con msn y los sonidos y todo?
<Dj_Dexter> dimas_ si pero no mucho
<mimecar> dimas_: tengo desactivado cualquier opción de animaciones del msn
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter tengo un follon con ese IDJC....cuando lo instalo me remplaza libjack-dev por Qjackctl y despues las aplicaciones no pueden comunicarse con el servidor jack...sabes si se puede instalar omitiendo el paquete adicional?
<mimecar> dimas_: si es una dependencia lo tendrás que instalar
<dimas_> mimecar pero sabes si se puede hacer un conversacion hablada en msn
<mimecar> sin clientes oficiales no
<mimecar> si quieres hablar, puedes usar jabber
<Dj_Dexter> mmmm el idjc es mejor compilarlo :S pero aca hay algo parecido a gentoo mm el apt-build :D
<dimas_> msn no esta funcionando?
<erAbuelo> o el telefono xD
<mimecar> Dj_Dexter: si compilas programas tendrás que poner tu las actualizaciones que salgan
<Dj_Dexter> mm poniendo en el /etc/apt/apt.conf esto >>
<Dj_Dexter> APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<Dj_Dexter> APT::Install-Suggests "false";
<dimas_> claro pero me crea un problema con las otras aplicaciones y no se pueden comunicar con el servidor jack
<Dj_Dexter> y lo otro en jack
<mimecar> Dj_Dexter: eso te puede desactivar opciones del programa que instalas
<Dj_Dexter> recuerda hay que activar el modo real en idjs
<Dj_Dexter> idjc
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter entonces instalaste IDJC sin Qjackctl?
<Dj_Dexter> en /etc/security/limits.conf añadir esto >> http://dpaste.com/561497/
<Dj_Dexter> si
<Dj_Dexter> sin jje aca en gentoo se puede evadir :D
<Dj_Dexter> pero lo importante es que ande con jack ese que ande con el
<Dj_Dexter> si lo demas que sale esta comentado
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter eso ya lo hice con nano
<Dj_Dexter> jejee
<Dj_Dexter> si y se reinicia la sesion
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<Dj_Dexter> de uno
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter tu tienes pulseaudio?
<Dj_Dexter> no
<Dj_Dexter> aca no
<Dj_Dexter> esa we causa lios ¬¬
<Dj_Dexter> a veces :S
<Dj_Dexter> por eso ni la tengo instalada, no me gustan los demonios de sonido sobre otros de los mismos
<PipeFG> hola
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter y como haces para recibir una llamada telefonica y mantener la music?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Dj_Dexter>  dimas_ brbr se usa jack
<Dj_Dexter> y el demonio de alsa jaa y ese oss emulation que toda distro tiene :D
<PipeFG> hola
<PipeFG> nadien respónde
<Dj_Dexter> PipeFG: Hi :D
<dimas_> Dj_Dexter yo instale ubuntu studio y me instalo pulseaudio pero no me quejo porque es muy buena configuracion para muchas funciones...no se hydrogen tambien funciona con jack solo y alsa?
<Dj_Dexter> mm bueno
<Dj_Dexter> ya vas a entender porque pulseaudio no me gusta cuando uses distros mas hard
<Dj_Dexter> ya entenderas dimas_ :D
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<dimas_> hahaha
<dimas_> pero explicate
<dimas_> yo todavia no he podido hacer trabajar IDJC
<dimas_> ni las canciones reproduce
<PipeFG> nesesito ayuda
<dimas_> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<PipeFG> como puedotener el icono ese de la la carta de ubuntu que salen las notificaciones de empathy. pero usarlo en linux mint
<PipeFG> el icono de mensajeria donde sale empathy y evolution
<PipeFG> el icono es como el de una carta
<PipeFG> :-D alguen??
<fede> siguen mis penas con ubuntu11.04
<sodaclan> hello comuinidad linuxera hipano parlante
<fede> les cuento lo que me paso a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<sodaclan> aver quien me ayuda con los driver ati para natty
<sodaclan> trtate de instalar los de la pagina de ati y me dice que no es compatible con la distro
<fede> cierro la sessión en gnome3 y al entrar de nuevo me sale un cartel "failed to load session"
<fede> me metí en la consola y eliminé el ppa de gnome3 para volver a unity
<fede> y ahora no me deja usar unity y no me reconoce la tarjeta de video
<fede> alguna idea de como solucionar esto?
<dimas_> sodaclan que exactamente quieres hacer?
<PipeFG> nadien me respondioooooooo
<sodaclan> instalar los controladors par que el video sea mas fluido
<sodaclan> tengo un a agp ati 9600 pro 256 mb memorio
<fede> a nadie le pasó esto? no quiero tener que instalar todo de nuevo
<sodaclan> fede re instala el gnome a ver
<fede> el shell?
<mimecar> fede: o reinstala el paquete que contiene los programas del live cd
<fede> como hago eso?
<mimecar> PipeFG: en un canal de mint te podrán si lo puedes poner
<mimecar> no se si el metapaquete es ubuntu-desktop
<PipeFG> no  es de mint  pero es de ubuntu. el icono ademas que ubutnu y linux mint es casi lo mismo.. no exite tal diferencia
<mimecar> PipeFG: uno de los applets del panel te permite mostrar ese icono
<mimecar> lee las descripciones de los applets
<dimas_> sodaclan tienes que buscar el nombre del chip de la tarjeta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<PipeFG> mimecar: donde encuentro eso
<PipeFG> me lo pudes pasar tu
<fede> hola mimecar, perdón que me fui
<fede> osea que inserto el live cd y que hago?
<sodaclan> ya  vuelvo
<fede> estos problemas son increíbles, la puta madre
<mimecar> no tiene que hacer nada del live cd
<XuMuK> hola
<XuMuK> me parece o antes habia mucha más actividad a esas horas?
<XuMuK> o menos gente utiliza ubuntu ahora o se han hecho mas listos y saben todo ellos mismos)
<XuMuK> !op>XuMuK
<jorge_> buen dia e tratado de actualizar flashplayer desde la pagina de adobe para ubuntu 11.04 amd64 y al dar ejecutar dice Canal <<natty-partner>> es desconocido alguna idea al respecto
<mimecar> jorge_: ¿con la versión de los repositorios no actualiza?
<jorge_> ya e hecho varios update y upgrade y nada
<mimecar> si instalas el programa a mano no recibirás actualizaciones
<jorge_> ok y q m recomiendas entonces e pensado volarme todos los .so de flash pero no estoy seguro de esa operacion
<mimecar> no es aconsejable que hagas eso
<XuMuK> jorge_, yo siempre aconsejo para los sistemas de 64 bits bajar el plugin del laboratorio de adobe y copiarlo manualmente a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<mimecar> espera que actualicen la versión de los repositoios
<XuMuK> esto arregla el problema siempre
<jorge_> ok y de donde me descargo el plugin de laboratorio
<XuMuK> jorge_, no lo vas a creer... pon en google adobe +labs
<jorge_> ok alli consegui un "SQUARE" es el que necesito por lo q se la ultima ver es 12.3
<mimecar> jorge_: seguro que es la 12?
<XuMuK> mimecar, si, puede ser
<jorge_> bueno ahora ve SQUARE es 12.2 y la normal de adobe es 12.3 me e descargado el tar.gz
<mimecar> pues no
<mimecar>    •  10.3.181.26
<mimecar> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer.html
<jorge_> cierto 10.3 disculpa
<jorge_> ok el asunto es q al desempaquetar hay varias carpetas y el famoso libflashplugin.so
<mimecar> ese es el único archivo que necesitas
<jorge_> solo debo copiar el .so en la carpeta plugin de cada navegador cierto
<XuMuK> pues no, es 10.3 beta
<jorge_> pues creo q lo e hecho y sigue el aviso missing plugin
<mimecar> XuMuK: no es beta
<mimecar> 10.3 es estable, dentro tiene revisiones que son beta
<mimecar> jorge_: ¿donde lo has copiado?
<XuMuK> mimecar, el ultimo disponible en labs creo que si lo es, no digo que el 10.3 sea beta
<mimecar> la versión de labs es la 10.2 que está finalizada
<XuMuK> jorge_, no, solo al ff
<jorge_> pero uso chrome
<XuMuK> jorge_, chrome ya lleva integrado el flashplayer
<jorge_> pues dice q debo actualizarlo
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar chrome
<jorge_> y m lleva al enlace d descargas d adobe
<jorge_> ya lo a hecho
<jorge_> via aptitude
<jorge_> y continua el mensaje
<mimecar> no habrán metido la actualización en linux
<jorge_> yo creo q si actualizaron por q mi otra maquina va de perlas estas son las locaciones donde tengo el .so  /opt/google/chrome/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/libflashplayer.so usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<XuMuK> jorge_, mira, tu haz lo que te he aconsejado, y mira a ver si se te resuelve...
<mimecar> jorge_: tienes pueso iceweasel?
<mimecar> puesto
<XuMuK> de aqui /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so lo usan todos navegadores
<mimecar> solo deberías tener el plugin en una ruta
<jorge_> ok voy a corregir eso
<XuMuK> lo puedes comprobar abriendo una pagina que lleva flash y mirando en htop, por ejemplo
<mimecar> jorge_: ¿como has instalado flash en tu equipo?
<rbndj8> buenas
<XuMuK> buenas
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si puedo usar mi blacberry como moden en ubunntu 10.4
<jorge_> pues ya venia instalado me hiba bien de un rato para aca me dice q lo debo actualizar a la nueva version y mas nada
<XuMuK> rbndj8, teoricamente sí
<XuMuK> rbndj8, no se las blackberry, pero yo lo he hecho con android
<rbndj8> ok y como lo puedo hacer me puedes expicar
<rbndj8> yo con android si lo e hecho
<XuMuK> rbndj8, se te reconoce el telefono?
<rbndj8> como usb sip para pasar musica
<mimecar> jorge_: y tienes el plugin de flash en tantas rutas?
<XuMuK> rbndj8, y tiene la funcion de tethering?
<jorge_> pues nada e descargado e desempaquetado e copiado solo a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ el libflashplugin.so reabro el navegador busco en about:plugins y no aparece
<rbndj8> no c que es eso
<jorge_> ya limpie las rutas
<jorge_> solo esta donde les e dicho
<mimecar> jorge_: ¿no lo has borrado a lo bestia verdad?
<XuMuK> rbndj8, asi se llama la funcion que usa el telefono como modem
<mimecar> jorge_: si tu sistema es de 64 bits, esa ruta no hace nada
<jorge_> si a lo bestia es sudo rm pues si
<jorge_> y si mi arquitectura es 64bits
<XuMuK> mimecar, por que no? estas seguro?)
<mimecar> jorge_: ¿para que está el centro de software?
<mimecar> XuMuK: si
<jorge_> cierto poco lo uso
<mimecar> si usas firefox de 64 bits, tiene que ir a la carpeta de 64 bits
<rbndj8> entonces tengo k istalar eso en el cell
<mimecar> rbndj8: es una función que tiene que tener el teléfono
<jorge_> ok cual es la ruta de esa carpeta
<mimecar>  /usr/lib64....
<jorge_> ok dejame copiarlo hay se olle logico
<rbndj8> dejame descargarlo entonces
<mimecar> si borras programas a lo bestia no te quejes cuando fallen las cosas
<XuMuK> mimecar, http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/8296/screenshotxumuklap.png
<mimecar> XuMuK: ¿estas usando la versión de 64 bits de flash?
<XuMuK> mimecar, si
<mimecar> el archivo de esa ruta es archivo o enlace?
<mimecar> poniendo el plugin en la carpeta de 64 bits se reproducen bien los videos
<XuMuK> mimecar, archivo
<mimecar> ok
<jorge_> pues nada copie el .so a /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/ y sigue todo igual
<jorge_> q lata con esta gente d adobe
<XuMuK> mimecar, una de las primeras cosas que hago al instalar el sistema fresco es bajar y copiar flashplugin
<mimecar> jorge_: lo estas probando en firefox o en chrome?
<jorge_> XuMuK t explico aqui corria sin problemas
<jorge_> lo estoy probando en ambos navegadores
<mimecar> en firefox tiene que ir, en chrome no si has borrado todas las copias
<jorge_> hace como una semana fue q m pidio q lo actualizara
<jorge_> borradas todas las rutas limpias
<mimecar> jorge_: el flash que has descargado es la versión de 64 bits?
<jorge_> eso creo dejame revisar
<XuMuK> jorge_, pues no se, si has hecho lo que te he dicho deberia ir bien...
<XuMuK> al no ser que has descargado la version de 32 bits claro...
<dylan66> por que no lo pones en tu carpeta personal  en .mozilla
<jorge_> ok listo
<jorge_> antes que nada agradecer el gran soporte del siempre dispuesto mimecar y XuMuK
<mimecar> era la versión de 32 bits?
<jorge_> ahora les explico tenia que descargar el plugin SQUARE q es el de 64bits
<jorge_> estaba descargando la oficial de 32 bitios
<mimecar> xD
<jorge_> y la ruta es la mencionada por mimecar en /usr/lib64 y no /usr/lib
<jorge_> agradecido
<mimecar> puede ser que funcione en las dos rutas
<nadana> buenas
<nadana> conque herramienta puedo monitoriar la cpu en tiempo real
<jorge_> y en esa ruta sirve tanto para firefox como chrome
<mimecar> nadana: top
<nadana> quiero ver exactamente el mhz
<mimecar> la cpu tiene dos o tres frecuencias de trabajo
<XuMuK> jorge_, ejecuta esto
<nadana> en una cpu antigua
<nadana> tenia solo 2
<XuMuK> wget http://xumuka.net/files/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz && tar -xzf /home/$USER/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz && sudo cp -v ./libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<XuMuK> jorge_, aaa, vale... ya funciono...
<jorge_> si muy agradecido XuMuk
<XuMuK> nadana, hwinfo | grep -i mhz
<XuMuK> nadana, si es que quieres ver la frequencia de reloj en el momento...
<nadana> sisi
<nadana> deme un momento que esto es viejito y no anda
<nadana> acabo de ver el htop y solo me dice el %
<mimecar> nadana: top te muestra los recursos que está gastando el ordenador
<XuMuK> nadana, tambien 'dmesg | grep -i processor' te lo dice
<XuMuK> eso si no tienes instalado hwinfo...
<XuMuK> mimecar, bueno, yo le he entendido que quiere ver la frecuencia de la CPU...
<mimecar> si, pero frecuencia de cpu y 0% en top no le veo relación
<mimecar> buenas noches...
<XuMuK> ya, uno es la frecuencia de trabajo u otro es que parte esta en uso
<nadana> Ya pude ver
<nadana> me bloquea a la velocidad por defecto de la cpu, no me toma el OC
<nadana> y quiero ver videos en 720 de you tube pero me anda muy lento por falta de cpu
<nadana> mi cpu es un un athlonx64 3200 @ 2000 Mhz, peo se que puede ir a 2300
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-01
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nas
<Tarrasquero> ta tranquilito el channel...
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> weno ia que estoy aqui, una pregunta
<Souchiro> acabo de instalar el 10.04 en la pc de mi hermano, pero no se,
<Souchiro> despues de un rato, la pc actua raro
<Souchiro> como si se reiniciara, y se comprobara sola
<Souchiro> lo ultimo que acabo de leer es que dice bateria   ỐK
<Souchiro> por que pasara esto?
<Souchiro> esta es la pc
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-28-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.60GHz] mem[Physical: 362.2MB, 66.8% free] disk[Total: 6.4GB, 38.9% free] video[Intel Corporation ] sound[ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4]
<Souchiro> no recuerdo que mas lee, pero cuando llega al estado de la bateria, como que se queda ahi prendida,pero sin hacer nada ni mandar señal a pantalla
<Souchiro> es una pc de escritorio
<Souchiro> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Souchiro> o.o
<sodaclan> hola que tal quien me ayuda con la instalacion de driver ati
<sodaclan> VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] [1002:4150]
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ia as intentado en el sistema>administracion>controladores de hardware
<Darkgod66> hola gente como andan?
<Souchiro> sodaclan, checa ahi
<Darkgod66> alguien conoce algun programa para hacer diarios o algo parecido?
<sodaclan> los adisionales
<Darkgod66> me hablaron de scribus pero no se
<sodaclan> sip
<Souchiro> que es lo que quieres hacer?
<Souchiro> activar los efectos de escritorio?
<Darkgod66> quien?
<Souchiro> sodaclan
<Darkgod66> ah
<sodaclan> instalar los driver para que el video sea mas fluido
<Souchiro> para para ahcer diarios.... pues la verdad no se Darkgod66
<sodaclan> los vido de yutube se ven lentos
<Souchiro> con video te refieres a peliculas sodaclan ?
<sodaclan> sip
<Souchiro> que procesador tienes?
<sodaclan> pentiun 4 de 2,6 con un giga de memoria
<Souchiro> y de casualidad el video es un blue ray sip?
<Souchiro> rip *
<sodaclan> no
<sodaclan> no le pido tanto a la maquina
<Souchiro> <sodaclan> los vido de yutube se ven lentos <----------------- ah ia lei
<Souchiro> se descuadra? se speara el audio del video?
<Souchiro> separa *
<soyundesastre> hi!
<sodaclan> sip
<Souchiro> mmm, eso son los codecs
<Souchiro> no es el de los graficos
<Souchiro> instalaste el ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sodaclan> el sitema no lo instale yo pero creo que si estan
<Souchiro> porque lo que dices para lo del video, en eso que te habia dicho, en controladores de hardware, ahi viene lo de los graficos
<Souchiro> poer, por lo que me dices, ha de ser los codecs
<Souchiro> pero *
<sodaclan> no no no sale
<sodaclan> en otras maquinas si sale
<sodaclan> se activa y ya
<sodaclan> aca no he podido
<sodaclan> es como si no reconociera la tarjeta
<sodaclan> colocando este comando  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Souchiro> mmmm
<sodaclan> me dice asi 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] [1002:4150]
<sodaclan> osea que si esta hay
<Souchiro> pero no te aparece eso que te digo?
<sodaclan> no
<Souchiro> ahi deben aparecer los graficos
<XuMuK> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<sodaclan> no sale
<Souchiro> o instalar ati desde el gestor de paquetes
<sodaclan> lo instale  y me dice que no hay un dispositivo compatible
<sodaclan> baje el driver de la pagina e igual
<Souchiro> radeontool
<sodaclan> O.o
<sodaclan> cual es esa
<Souchiro> ese instalaste en el gestor de paquetes?
<sodaclan> por el sinaptic ?
<sodaclan> yo instale por el centro de sofware
<Souchiro> si, por sinaptic
<sodaclan> si esta instalado
<Souchiro> mmmm
<Souchiro> que raro
<Souchiro> tonx, ahi si no te puedo ayudar, va mas alla de mis conocimientos :/
<Souchiro> espera a que otro que sepa te ayude con lo de la tarjeta :)
<sodaclan> ave rotra falla de esta maquina
<sodaclan> el sonido 5.1
<sodaclan> otra falla es el sonido 5.1
<sodaclan> no consigo que se configuren todas las cornetas
<sodaclan> explico
<sodaclan> la sonar una cancion me pongo en opciones de sonido cambio el dispositivo
<sodaclan> y suenan las 5 cornetas
<sodaclan> pero al terminar la cancion
<sodaclan> quedan dos cornetas sonando
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no estara mal la tarjeta?
<Souchiro> que tan vieja sera?
<socratesxd> hola
<socratesxd> que tal?
<sodaclan> como del 2006
<sodaclan> pero en la guindos todo va de perlas
<socratesxd> tengo un problema con los videos de youtube
<socratesxd> cuando los pongo en pantalla completa
<socratesxd> se ven lentos
<socratesxd> (tengo gnash instalado)
<socratesxd> alguno sabe que podria ser?
<Souchiro> o.o
<cousteau> a lo mejor gnash
<Souchiro> sep
<Souchiro> eso da error
<cousteau> pero vamos, tampoco es que con flash vayan de lujo a pantalla completa, eh?
<cousteau> de hecho muchas veces ni me va, ahora que lo dices...
<Souchiro> cousteau, tu sabes que problema tengo con esta pc?
<cousteau> voy a probarlo
<Souchiro> como que se reinicia
<cousteau> se calentará mucho?
<Souchiro> y se euda como analizando cieratas cosas como la bateria
<Souchiro> no creo
<Souchiro> tamos a 15 °c
<cousteau> yuck... gnash FTW
<Souchiro> has de cuenta, como que se cierra ubuntu y ne sale un texto donde dice que esta comprobando cosas
<Souchiro> lo ultimo que alcanzo a leer es eso de la bateria, pero esta no es netbook
<Souchiro> pero como que analiza y dice     OK
<Souchiro> weno, vengo, tengo que salir, espero que mañana puedan ayudarme, ahorita ia no creo, a esta hora ia no hay nadie
<Souchiro> a ver si no pasa lo mismo mientras no estoy.....
<socratesxd> entonces gnash y flash es lo mismo
<socratesxd> no valdria de nada reemplazar a gnash con flash?
<cousteau> socratesxd, bueno, desde mi experiencia personal, flash + pantalla completa = rectángulo gris, así que...
<socratesxd> xD
<cousteau> (64 bits; a lo mejor en 32b que corre nativo va mejor)
<socratesxd> yo tengo 32bits
<socratesxd> entonces no hace nada
<cousteau> de todas formas yo siempre veo los vídeos de youtube abriendo el archivo flv que se descarga en el ordenador
<socratesxd> hmm...
<cousteau> poniendo en un terminal   nautilus /proc/$(pidof npviewer.bin)/fd/
<socratesxd> uh?
<socratesxd> eso tengo que verlo
<XuMuK> cousteau, acabamos de hablar un buen rato sobre el tema con mimecar ayudando a uno
<socratesxd> dice que no existe el fichero o directorio
<XuMuK> lo de flashplayer en version 64 bits
<socratesxd> es con flash?
<socratesxd> no ocurre con gnash?
<cousteau> socratesxd, ah, no, con gnash puede que no
<socratesxd> hmm...
<cousteau> haz   ps aux | grep -i gnash   a ver si sale algo
<socratesxd> bueno, adios gnash
<cousteau> quiero decir, a lo mejor se puede hacer cambiando algo
<[The]> hola a todos
<cousteau> o/ [The]
<cousteau> socratesxd, tienes algún vídeo de youtube abierto?
<[The]> Como puedo cambiar el idioma de code blokcs
<socratesxd> si
<socratesxd> tengo uno
<[The]> /Como Cambiar el idioma de code::Blocks
<cousteau> qué te dice este comando?   ps aux | grep -i -e gnash -e npview
<socratesxd> deja ver
<uncompressederro> hola
<uncompressederro> buenas madrugadas
<cousteau> [The], sería mejor preguntar en un canal específico de codeblocks (o googlear)
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo está disponible en inglés
<uncompressederro> estoy como loco con un error al instalar una iso en un usb
<uncompressederro> lo he probado todo
<[The]> cousteau, si por defecto trae el idioma ingles
<socratesxd> probaste unetbootin?
<[The]> quiero cambiarlo a espoñol sera que se puede..?
<uncompressederro> la herramienta creadora de discos de arranque de ubuntu y unetbootin , me dan error de uncompresed error
<socratesxd> quizas la iso tenga problemas
<socratesxd> viste en google?
<cousteau> [The], a lo mejor no tiene traducción... mira en Edit > Preferencies o en Tools > Options o algo así
<uncompressederro> la comprové
<uncompressederro> md5...
<uncompressederro> llevo 5 horas
<uncompressederro> y ya no puedo más
<socratesxd> examinaste la usb?
<uncompressederro> necesito ayuda
 * cousteau (>) Sugus - No Puedo Más
<uncompressederro> si la cambie
<socratesxd> digo si la examinaste, quiza la usb tenga un error
<uncompressederro> he provado con 3 pens...
<omikron4> Cuando ocurre eso es tema de la iso.. que no bajo bien.. pues no pueden fallar los dos.. el creador de discos y unetbbootin
<cousteau> pero si la md5 está bien...
<uncompressederro> es uqe es raro para aburrir
<uncompressederro> yo estoy flipando
<uncompressederro> probe todo mi coñocimiento de 8 años con unix y no soy capaz
<uncompressederro> y googleando y los tipicos errores y ná
<uncompressederro> 3 usbs. comprobacion, aun asi la baje de nuevo la iso, probe multisistem tampoco, errores de com.32, etc...
<uncompressederro> md5... cheksum... nada todo perfect, estoy con una 11.04
<CloudStrife> intentaste ejecutando unetbootin en una terminal
<CloudStrife> viendo que mensajes de error te da?
<uncompressederro> uncompressed error    system halted, los 2
<[The]> cousteau, creo que no tiene traduccion
<socratesxd> eso esta raro
<[The]> :(}
<CloudStrife> halted o.O?
<uncompressederro> gracias chicos, estoy desolao, llevo mas de 5 horas para instalar una mint-dvd-gnome11.04
<CloudStrife> error para descomprimir y un sistema detenido..
<omikron4> tambien puedes probar esto.. dd if=/ruta/a/imagen of=/dev/sdbX , pero la usb debe estar desmontada, aunque conectada
<uncompressederro> tambien lo probe....perooo eso que dices de desmontada no !!!
<omikron4> debe estar desmontada
<cousteau> socratesxd, no me has dicho qué devuelve    ps aux | grep -i gnas
<uncompressederro> como la desmonto antes?
<cousteau> perdón,      ps aux | grep -i -e gnash -e npview
<CloudStrife> click derecho desmontar sistema de ...
<CloudStrife> o con gparted
<socratesxd> que no encuentra el archivo o directorio
<omikron4> sudo umount /dev/sdbx
<omikron4> x corresponde al que tengas tu
<uncompressederro> nooo decia cuando se me para en el booteo...
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro> 2893  0.0  0.0   5320   852 pts/0    S+   02:20   0:00 grep --color=auto -i gnas
<cousteau> socratesxd, error completo?
<socratesxd> bueno, eso es lo que dice
<socratesxd> y ya
<socratesxd> grep: gnash: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<CloudStrife> gnas
<CloudStrife> gnash no me devuelve a mi nada :|
<cousteau> has puesto el comando tal cual?
<socratesxd> sip
<uncompressederro> gracias aun así segiré probando
<cousteau> no te has comido un - o has puesto algo de más?
<uncompressederro> lo que se me ocurra, prove todo lo que sé
<socratesxd> que no
<uncompressederro> que formas existen de comprobar md5? existen varias?
<socratesxd> ah si
<socratesxd> me comi un -e
<cousteau> uncompressederro, er, lo del comando iba para socratesxd
<uncompressederro> jajaj ya lo piye sorry
<cousteau> uncompressederro, md5sum archivo.iso
<socratesxd> 1000      4003  0.0  0.1   3476   780 pts/0    D+   20:24   0:00 grep -i -e gnash -e npview
<socratesxd> mira, ahi esta
<cousteau> y luego lo compruebas con
<cousteau> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<uncompressederro> así lo hice gracias cousteau
<cousteau> socratesxd, hmm... parece que no encuentra ningún proceso que se llame así
<cousteau> de todas formas, vídeo lento > no vídeo
<socratesxd> hmm...
<CloudStrife> y sha1sum ?
<cousteau> si gnash te va bien para otras cosas, sea bienvenido. No es que el Flash original sea una joya...
<CloudStrife> has intentado con ese?
<cousteau> CloudStrife, para qué demonios sirve el sha1 si el que viene en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes es el md5??
<uncompressederro> si ya probé
<uncompressederro> todo ok
<cousteau> pues a ver si va a estar mal el programa...
<uncompressederro> de veras, muchas gracias, entré por si se me escapaba algo, pero.. ya no me aguanta el cuajo, mañana seguiré con todo desde 0
<uncompressederro> que paseis buena noche/día
<uncompressederro> gracias por todo y hasta otra !!
<uncompressederro> de veras gracias, xauuu
<CloudStrife> Adios uncompressederro
<uncompressederro> gusto de gente xd !!!
<heber> konquer
<XuMuK> hola
<[The]> XuMuK, o/
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<XuMuK> hola
<[The]> no he podido colocar en español Code::Blocks
<[The]> \o/ Ayuda..!
<XuMuK> [The], no sabes usar google?
<XuMuK> y eso no es cuestion de ubuntu, ssino de code::blocks y c o c++
<[The]> XuMuK, ya baje de la nube algo pense que estos cerebos que hay en el canal me pueden hechar la mano pero veo que no
<XuMuK> estos cerebros te ayudarian si fuera cosa de ubuntu, pero no lo es
<forces> XuMuK++
<forces> este canal es de soporte de ubuntu, no code blocks
<asnos> la acceleracion gpu solo funciona con html5?
<forces> npi
<forces> que pasa si tengo HTML4 y un video en flash
<forces> entonces puedo usar aceleración gráfica
<forces> creo
<forces> O.o
<asnos> pues es que solo en chromiun me funciona y solo con videos html5
<asnos> con flash se me ven lento -.-
<forces> pero flash tiene aceleración gráfica
<forces> desde la versión 10.1 creo
<cousteau> porque flash suckea
<forces> pero creo que en linux no funciona
<asnos> mi cpu es muy debil para reproducir videos en 720 de youtube
<XuMuK> asnos, pues reproduce en 480...
<cousteau> por eso yo suelo bajármelos y verlos con un reproductor decente
<Braiam> asnos: tu cpu?? la acceleracion por hardware es mejor que por software
<cousteau> a saber, gnome-mplayer
<Braiam> cousteau: mplayer es el backend, el gui es otra cosa
<Braiam> mplayer rlz!
<cousteau> bueno, mplayer está bien, el gui por defecto de mplayer suckea pero el gnome-mplayer está bien, es ligerito y potente
 * cousteau se retira
<asnos> «XuMuK» tampoco puede a 480 a pantalla completa
<asnos> me va como a 15-20 fps
<asnos> xD
<XuMuK> asnos, pues es la cosa de flashplayer
<XuMuK> tienes dos opciones: o ver sin pantalla completa o no ver xD
<asnos> nono, tengo chromiun que con htlm5 si vuela pero no todos los videos estan asi
<mosh> buenas tardes
<XuMuK> hola
<[The]> !sonando
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sonando'.
<PipeFG> ola
<PipeFG> ne sesito ayuda
<Braiam> asnos: y html5 no funciona en FF??
<[The]> !dedicatoria a locobot_1
<Braiam> !ayuda PipeFG
<kubot> [The]: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<kubot> PipeFG: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> jeje
<asnos> «Braiam» si pero no me funciona la acceleracion por gpu
<PipeFG> es que conecte el celular nokia 5300 y no puedo traspasar musica al celular
<PipeFG> me dice que la carpeta no existe
<Braiam> D:
<Braiam> PipeFG: lo conectaste como "Dispocitivo de Almacenamiento Masivo"??
<PipeFG> mmm
<PipeFG> solo lo conecte
<PipeFG> me salia el icono
<PipeFG> del celular
<PipeFG> y sus carpetas
<PipeFG> pero
<PipeFG> a la hora de traspasar la musica
<PipeFG> no me dejaba
<PipeFG> :-/
<Braiam> !enter PipeFG
<kubot> PipeFG: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<PipeFG> ok
<PipeFG> no tenia idea de eso.....  soy algo nuevo aqui en el chat
<debsan> PipeFG, pero siempre escribís como en prosa ?
<PipeFG> no
<PipeFG> pero nos estamos desvirtuando del tema principal
<PipeFG> :)
<asnos> que tengo que instalar para una camara web
<XuMuK> asnos, nada
<XuMuK> asnos, dmesg | grep -i cam
<asnos> es cierto hay esta
<asnos> bueno pero no hay algun sofware para controlarla o algo
<XuMuK> asnos, a que te refieres por controlar? para grabar desde webcam puedes usar cheese (sudo apt-get install cheese), otras applicasiones la usan pa otras cosas...
<asnos> voy a probar eso
<asnos> cheese me dice que no detecto ningun dispositivo
<XuMuK> asnos, a ver que te sale con commando anterior
<asnos> momento estoy instalando guvwiew
<asnos> perfecto con ese si funciono
<asnos> «XuMuK» gracias por la ayuda
<marcomvh> buenas noches
<PipeFG> k onda
<xmuda> k onda PipeFG
<PipeFG> k pasa
<xmuda> el tiempo
<PipeFG> el tiempo de??
<xmuda> pasar
<PipeFG> no te estoy entendiendo
<xmuda> ...
<marcomvh> XD
<xmuda> ando washa washando
<xmuda> pero platiquemos de temas serios de ubuntu
<xmuda> que me dicen del firewall de ubuntu
<PipeFG> o si
<PipeFG> yo no se si esta activo
<PipeFG> osea segun yo esta activo
<xmuda> tiene firewall ubuntu?
<PipeFG> pero como se yo si esta activo
<PipeFG> amm
<PipeFG> tienes que colocarle uno
<xmuda> y no es riesgoso andar sin firewall?
<PipeFG> ammm
<PipeFG> si puede un poco
<PipeFG> no por el tema de los virus
<PipeFG> si no por entrar a ver la pc
<eldank> hola amigo, una pregunta cual es el clon de ¿matlab en linux?
<PipeFG> ni idea de que es eso
<xmuda> por que no istalas mat lab para linux
<xmuda> ?
<xmuda> por que existe mat lab para linux ;)
<PipeFG> que hace ese programa
<xmuda> pero el clon se llama octave (creo)
<xmuda> programacion aplicada a matematicas avanzadas
<PipeFG> guau
<eldank> uhhhmmm
<PipeFG> sorry no puedo ayudarte no se de eso..
<xmuda> yo tengo un tutorial de como instalar matlab en linux
<xmuda> te lo paso?
<xmuda> http://xmuda.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/matlab/
<xmuda> ahi tienes
<eldank> ok, gracias hermano
<PipeFG> cualkier cosa me avisan ah
<PipeFG> voy a echar un luquiin en anonymous
<xmuda> ?
<PipeFG> voy a estar en anonymous
<PipeFG> eso kise decir
<xmuda> modo anonymous on
<PipeFG> como dices??
<XuMuK> xmuda, joder! tenemos escritorio pero que muy parecido)
<xmuda> como crees
<xmuda> apoco tambien pususte mi logo?
<xmuda> hahaha
<XuMuK> que  logo?
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/OLyXN
<XuMuK> digo wallpaper y los colores de la terminal
<xmuda> :O
<xmuda> pero si ves la fecha de la publicacion ya tiene mas de 1 año hehehe
<XuMuK> bueno, la fecha no he mirado
<xmuda> pero yo tambien ando en el irssi
<XuMuK> yo no, es weechat
<xmuda> no lo conosco
<xmuda> que tal?
<XuMuK> muy bien
<XuMuK> por mi es el mejor cliente de irc
<xmuda> lo voy a probar
<XuMuK> y he probado todos los que hay
<xmuda> no pues la pura experiencia
<xmuda> jejeje
<xmuda> oye XuMuK
<xmuda> hoy hice una publicacion que creo que te va a gustar
<XuMuK> por que lo crees?)
<xmuda> Por que abrir un backdoor es un tema que a todo linuxero le gusta XD
<xmuda> http://xmuda.wordpress.com/2011/06/30/cymothoa-backdoor-fedora-15/
<XuMuK> xmuda, miralo de cerca) http://itmages.ru/image/view/222708/e3120474
<xmuda> ya lo ando descargando
<XuMuK> tiene todas las ventajas de bash, muchas de vi y emacs
<XuMuK> es una caña la verdad))
<xmuda> ahora regreso
<xmuda> no pude correr el weechat
<xmuda> XuMuK
<XuMuK> xmuda, dime
<XuMuK> por que no?
<xmuda> ejecutoen una terminal weechat y me marca error, (comando no encontrado)
<XuMuK>  /server add oftc irc.oftc.net/6697 -autoconnect
<XuMuK>  pero pones freenode
<XuMuK> luego /join #channel
<XuMuK> aaa
<xmuda> que es oftc?
<XuMuK> es weechat-curses
<XuMuK> xmuda, naa, qu es de un ejemplo
<xmuda> ok
<cmsv20> Hola, alguien sabe de errores de docky en ubuntu 11.04???
<XuMuK> va a ser que no, hace tiempo que deje de usar docky awn y esas cosas
<xmuda> no puedo entrar al servidor irc XuMuK
<xmuda> que hago mal?
<XuMuK> xmuda, pues busca algun tuto en español en google tio, yo lo configure ya hara cosa de un par de años)
<xmuda>   /server add irc.freenode.net/6697 -autoconnect
<xmuda> jeje tienes rason
<cmsv20> <XuMuK> awn lo haz probado en ubuntu 11.04??
<xmuda> le voy a googlear
<XuMuK>  /server add freenode irc.freenode.net/6697 -autoconnect
<XuMuK>  /connect freenode
<XuMuK> cmsv20, no
<xmuda1> hohoh
<xmuda1> ya quedo
<XuMuK> cmsv20, hace tiempo significa que ubuntu 11.04 todavia no existia)
<XuMuK> xmuda1, y que tal?)
<xmuda1> pues me agrada
<xmuda1> creo que vale la pena dominarlo
<xmuda1> y se puede dividir la ventana como en irssi?
<XuMuK> si
<xmuda1> pues ya mañana me leere algunos articulos y aré una publicacion
<xmuda1> la mejor manera de aprender es enseñando jejeje
<XuMuK>  /window splith
<XuMuK> xmuda1,  /help window
<xmuda1> si ya quedo
<XuMuK> con ALT+Numero cambias de buffer
<XuMuK> o ALT+aguja
<xmuda1> o cok esc+2
<XuMuK> xmuda1, ya hay mas de 9000 publicaciones
<xmuda1> jajaja, entonces ya no hago otra?
<XuMuK> para que?
<xmuda1> para ampliar la base de datos
<xmuda1> :P
<XuMuK> ya esta bien amplia
<xmuda1> pero ahun le falta
<xmuda1> aun*
<XuMuK> pues habras elegido uno malo
<xmuda1> por que?
<XuMuK> si dices que le faltan cosas
<xmuda1> jajaja, linux es todo un mundo de informacion
<xmuda1> siempre va a haber temas para la base de datos
<XuMuK> pues si queres escribir algo util escribe de cosas nuevas, no de las que tienen mil y pico años...
<XuMuK> y tienen un monton escrito
<xmuda1> tienes razon, hay que hablar de temas contemporaneos
<xmuda1> :D
<YoEL> holas
<YoEL> he descargado firefox 5 como lo instalo?
<YoEL> me he bajado el espnol porque el q lo tengo esta en ingles
<YoEL> alguien me puede decir como cambiarlo el idioma??
<XuMuK> YoEL, que archivo has descargado? que extencion tiene?
<YoEL> bz2
<YoEL> es tar
<YoEL> me lo baje de la misma pagina
<XuMuK> pues para empezar desarchivalo
<YoEL> ya lo hice
<YoEL> cuando abro el mozilla esta en espanol
<YoEL> pero cuando lo habro desde el icono sale en ingles
<XuMuK> YoEL, a donde apunta el comando del icono?
<YoEL> no se ... olvide decir q soy nuevo en linux
<dimas_> que dependencias debo instalar para hacer que amsn reprodusca emoticones animados?
<XuMuK> que version de ubuntu es?
<YoEL> 10.04
<XuMuK> YoEL, alt+f2 y pon alacarte
<YoEL> ya
<XuMuK> ahora mira que commando pone bajo el icono de ff y apuntalo al quinto
<YoEL> a propiedades?
<XuMuK> busca un poco, no?)
<XuMuK> es que no tengo ubuntu ahora mismo
<YoEL> ah
<YoEL> el quinto es Bajar
<XuMuK> que? o_O
<YoEL> -.- si te refieres para saber la ubicacion del icono
<YoEL> lo acabo de ahcer en propiedades
<XuMuK> YoEL, donde tu veas, lo importante es que funcione...
<YoEL> me parece un poco difil no hay otra form de cambiar el idioma
<YoEL> he leido algo de descargar el repsositorio pero no me sale
<XuMuK> YoEL, que es lo que no te sale? yo no estoy seguro de que el 5 esta en repositorios de 10.04
<toplop> ayuda como reporto un bug de Xorg con respecto a mozilla y nvidia (Que bonito coptel)
<YoEL> a ver te cuento: me vino el ff v3 ... logre instalar el ff 5 con el terminal pero me vino en ingles
<toplop> YoEl el FF 5 todavia no tiene traduccion al español
<toplop> YoEL: Aunque existen los direccionarios
<XuMuK> toplop, entra en launchpad.net y reporta
<YoEL> entonces por q en la pagina ofrecen en espanol
<YoEL> http://www.mozilla.com/es-MX/firefox/
<YoEL> cuando abro el archivo q descargo de esa pag me sale el firefox en espanol
<toplop> XuMuK: lo que pasa es que no lo he logrado detectar bien y nesecito ayuda para ello se que el bug es del Xorg convinado con nVidia en los drivres privativos
<XuMuK> toplop, de que bug hblas?
<toplop> YoEL: demora tiempo en traduccion mas o menos 2 a 3 meses... esperate y te saldra en español
<XuMuK> a lo mejor ya esta reportado y solo tienes que poner que tmbn te afecta a ti
<toplop> XuMuK: hablo que el bug consiste que reinicia la secion...
<toplop> XuMuK: como sise ledira un Crt+Alt+BackSpace (Antiguamente)
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/3wYMZ
<XuMuK> asi que si que esta traducido
<XuMuK> toplop, sigo sin entenderte
<YoEL> XuMuK: no creo.. porq como te digo el archivo q bajo desde la pag de ff, cuando lo abro me sale el ff en espanol
<toplop> XuMuK: ahorita lo reporto.... es que es muy extraño el bug
<XuMuK> YoEL, http://goo.gl/SDrDg
<XuMuK> creer? si yo lo veo
<toplop> XuMuK: dedonde te bajaste la tradudcion?
<XuMuK> de la pagina de ff
<XuMuK> el enlace que ha pegado antes YoEL
<toplop> XuMuK: pero es la misma que estan utlizando en ff4 cierto?
<XuMuK> la misma que?
<YoEL> en q pag puedo subir img?? para mostrarte
<toplop> XuMuK: pues supongo que no cambia en mucho entre la traduccion entre ff4 y ff5
<toplop> dimas_: hola!
<dimas_> es to es complicado
<YoEL> XuMuKcomo lo tradujistes?
<toplop> YoEL:
<YoEL> volvi a descomprimirlo ahora me sale en espanol
<toplop> YoEL: ???? no entiendo cual es el problema ???
<toplop> Recibo problemas!!! y Se resuelven
<YoEL> xD... q mi firefox esta en ingles(el del sistema) pero cuando abro el archivo bajado desde la pag sale en espanol
<toplop> YoEL: Bueno te dare los repocitorios de instalacion Firefox 5 y sus idiomas ok!
<toplop> dame 5
<YoEL> 5 que?
<XuMuK> YoEL, pues ya te he dicho como hacer que sea en español, pero no escuchastes
<YoEL> disculpa pero en q momento
<XuMuK> YoEL, alt+f2 y pon alacarte
<XuMuK> ahora mira que commando pone bajo el icono de ff y apuntalo al quinto
<YoEL> si pero cual quinto
<XuMuK> pues el archivo con el que lanzas el ff5
<XuMuK> en español
<YoEL> el archivo descomprido esta en el escritorio
<YoEL> trato de encontrar en que carpeta esta el ff del sistema
<YoEL> para cambiarlo
<toplop> YoEL: mira cada lina es un comando lo cortas y lo pegas en un terminal y reinicas firefox y ya esta  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/636190/
<YoEL> gracias
<YoEL> XuMuK: gracias
<YoEL> estaba buscando una alternativa por terminal pero mas decian instalar los repositorios
<YoEL> cosa q no sabia como ponerlo
<toplop> YoEL: si te funciono?
<YoEL> ahora me falta descargar el compiz
<YoEL> si
<toplop> te mando otro comando de instalacion del compiz?
<YoEL> ok gracias
<XuMuK> toplop, pues como lo ha bajado en un archivo... yo lo he iniciado desde escritorio http://goo.gl/x0PiO
<XuMuK> aunque siempre es mejor instalar de los repositorios
<toplop> YoEL: sudo apt-get install compiz
<YoEL> si ...pero no sabia como poner en el terminal
<toplop> XuMuK: mmm lo que pasa es 1- estas utlizando Gnome shell o Gnome 3 y no ahy tanto problema.... en ubuntu tiene el problema de GlobalMenu y por eso es mejor desde repocitiorios
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins ccsm
<XuMuK> toplop, el tiene 10.04, ahi todavia no esta el global menu
<Tarrasquero> repocitorio?
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, :)
<Tarrasquero> hey
<toplop> Tarrasquero: uhy lo siento.... fue mi culpa!!!
<Tarrasquero> holas
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<XuMuK> hola
<toplop> Tarrasquero: uhy me dio pena!!
<toplop> Tan grande y sin saber escribir :S
<Tarrasquero> pena es vergüenza aquí
<Tarrasquero> eres de venezuela quizas?
<toplop> Tarrasquero: colombia
<toplop> Tarrasquero: aunque muy cercanos
<Tarrasquero> no iva muy descaminado... :P
<Tarrasquero> aquí pena significa lastima por alguien
<YoEL> lala
 * Tarrasquero se culturiza
<Tarrasquero> YoEL: cuidate la lengua, la tienes hecha un lio
<toplop> Tarrasquero: Pena de penoso... de verguneza
<Tarrasquero> aquí nu, ya te digo
<YoEL> terrasquero: no se a mi me dijeron q en vnz dicen lala=flojera
<Tarrasquero> ammmm
<Tarrasquero> por hay te escapas
<YoEL> esa es la unica jerga venezolana que me se
<Tarrasquero> bien, dejemos el offtopic ya
<toplop> El off-topic
<Tarrasquero> o si no...
<toplop> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Tarrasquero> es listo el kubot este...
<toplop> Kubot.... como me devuelve mi vida social Ubuntu?
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<YoEL> no encuentro los comandos para instalar el administrador de compiz algo asi
<Tarrasquero> kubot haz el perro
<XuMuK> YoEL, ccsm
<toplop> Tarrasquero: no se vale!!!
<Tarrasquero> ta lala el kubot
<XuMuK> si lo has instalado claro
<YoEL> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins ccsm
<toplop> !hola Tarrasquero
<kubot> Tarrasquero: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<YoEL> eso puse
<XuMuK> vale
<XuMuK> YoEL, ahora alt+f2 y pones ccsm
<toplop> !unity
<kubot> Unity es un shell para GNOME. Mira http://unity.ubuntu.com y http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ para más información (en inglés). Tienes una pregunta, ve a http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<YoEL> hay un problema... no se puede abrir
<YoEL> creo q no se ha bajado bien
<XuMuK> por que?
<XuMuK> ponlo en terminal, a ve que dice
<Tarrasquero> la cosa es: que ya tiene bastantes efectos el unity y no va muy bien con ccsm
<Tarrasquero> al menos eso creo
<YoEL> eyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<YoEL> Creando árbol de dependencias
<YoEL> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<YoEL> compiz ya está en su versión más reciente.
<YoEL> compiz-plugins ya está en su versión más reciente.
<YoEL> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete ccsm
<Tarrasquero> ains YoEL
<toplop> Tarrasquero: no me parece.... hoy estube al frente de un imac y tiene los mismos efectos
<Tarrasquero> 1 minutito
<Tarrasquero> pero unity es aún muy reciente
<XuMuK> Tarrasquero, que tiene 10.04
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> me callo
<XuMuK> de que unity estais hablando? o_O
<Tarrasquero> XuMuK: cuantos unity conoces?
<XuMuK> medio)
<toplop> Tarrasquero:  sip... pero es una muy buena discusión lo de los efectos
<XuMuK> el que hay xD
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<YoEL> unity se paraba colgando
<Tarrasquero> y entonces pa que preguntas jodio
<YoEL> es q yo uso ubuntu desde un liveusb
<toplop> YoEL: instalale unty 2d
<XuMuK> toplop, para que le das este consejo asqueroso?)
<XuMuK> que use gnome)
<toplop> XuMuK: sabia que me hiban adecir algo asi jijijijijiij
<XuMuK> bueno...
 * XuMuK se va pa l sobre...
<XuMuK> que aqui ya son las 7:25 y yo todavia no he dormido
<XuMuK> adios
<YoEL> pero podre usar compiz?
<YoEL> es q me gusto eso del cubo
<Tarrasquero> YoEL: el caso es si dispones de espacio para esa instalacion
<XuMuK> YoEL, sin instalar ubuntu, drivers y el propio compiz - la respuesta es no
<YoEL> pero yo lo habia hecho en otro usb
<toplop> YoEL: es complicado dado que nesecitas un soporte fisico como un PC para hacerlo correr
<YoEL> me habia funcionado el cubo
<YoEL> estoy hablando de compiz
<XuMuK> pues eres un mago de cojones
<YoEL> solo q no encuentro los comando para descargar algo q se llama administrador de efectos compiz algo asi
<arp-> ?
<XuMuK> o tienes un pendrive muy bueno
<YoEL> es de 8 gb
<YoEL> =D
<toplop> YoEL: Si tienes la sufisiente memoria para instalar los comtroladores... y generar una auto configuracion segun cada pc.... lo puedes hechar andar
<XuMuK> bueno
<YoEL> si
<YoEL> logre actualizar todo
<YoEL> esta vacia mi gestor de actualizaciones
<toplop> YoEL: pero no aseguro que corra en otro pc
<YoEL> ya me corrio
<YoEL> solo q formatee el usb
<YoEL> xD
<XuMuK> YoEL, el comando, como ya te he dicho, es ccsm
<YoEL> pero necesito el comando para descargarlo
<YoEL> no lo encuentra
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<toplop> YoEL: no ese lo descarga y lo instala
<toplop> XuMuK: sabes probe fedora... me gusto gnome 3 tiene cosas muy bonitas y la tarjeta no se queda tanto en los efectos
<YoEL> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete ccsm -- eso es lo q me sale
<XuMuK> no me gusta mucho fedora
<XuMuK> que raro
<YoEL> intente probar debian pero no me salio en el live
<XuMuK> activa los repositorios
<YoEL> salia algo parecido a un terminal
<XuMuK> debian es bueno para servidores
<toplop> YoEL: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<XuMuK> no
<toplop> ???'
<toplop> por que no?
<XuMuK> YoEL, abre synaptic y pon los checkboxs
<YoEL> lo encontre
<toplop> bueno es mejor por synaptic
<YoEL> probe con este sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<toplop> XuMuK: aptitude no lo habian eliminado?
<XuMuK> bien, mision cumplida
<XuMuK> adios
<toplop> XuMuK: chaus!!
<XuMuK> toplop, si, desde 10.10
<YoEL> chau
<YoEL> uff tengo 10.04 LTS
<toplop> ..mmm
<XuMuK> eso esta bien
<toplop> YoEL: ... ya te corre el cubo?
<toplop> o efectos]?
<YoEL> si
<YoEL> tambien el efecto acuatico
<toplop> mandame un imagen mostandome que lo estas corriendo desde una live
<toplop> porfa!!!
<toplop> YoEL:
<YoEL> ok
<YoEL> pero como capturo con el cubo girando?
<Guest72836> estoy conectado desde el psp
<Guest72836> jajaja
<toplop> !hola Guest72836
<kubot> Guest72836: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<YoEL> como capturo la pantalla con el cubo girando?
<toplop> YoEL mmmmmmm eso jamas supe
<YoEL> vale las gotas?
<Guest72836> gracias kubot
<toplop> YoEL: no mandame una foto dle escritior con  un nautlis abierto
<toplop> :)
<toplop> *nautilus
<Guest72836> gracias kubot
<YoEL> ah... ya lo borre para volver al 10.04 me andaba mal
<YoEL> o te refieres al nautilus 2d?
<toplop> sip
<YoEL> pasame los comando para instalarlos
<toplop> no importa
<toplop> ???????
<toplop> nautilus es explorador de archivos
<YoEL> toplop: con compiz http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/gotas.png/
<toplop> YoEL: eso entro entre de mi coleccion de instalaciones extrañas
<raffl> hola
<toplop> raffl hola!
<raffl> quien tiene psp
<raffl> ubuntu no lo abre
<toplop> raffl mmmm un tal Guest pero como que se fue
<forces> yo tenia
<forces> pero me lo robaron
<forces> :(
<raffl> guest era yo xd
<forces> lol
<toplop> raffl hahhahahahhahahahahahha
<toplop> lol
<raffl> es q nautilus no lo abre
<toplop> ???????????
<toplop> raffl
<forces> conecta solo la memory stick
<forces> eso era lo que yo hacía
<raffl> no tengo adaptador
<raffl> solo cable usb
<raffles> raffl vete a ajustes del sistema del psp y ponle que no cargue la psp
<toplop> raffl al pc!!!
<raffles> a ver si deja
<raffl> ok
<raffles> a mi me pasaba igual en maquinas viejitas con win98 xd
<raffl> estoy en eso
<toplop> alguien tiene invitaciones de Google +1 como tal en la red social?
<raffl> ya me dejo raffles
<raffles> ves ahora solo carga la psp desde el cargador
<raffles> jajjjajaj
<raffl> ok
<raffl> tendre problemas al copiar juegos al psp
<raffl> raffles?
<raffles> ummm no lo creo
<raffles> creo que me copiaste el nombre XD
<raffles> jaja
<raffl> creo q si
<raffl> lol
<raffl> bueno me voy gracias por todo
<raffles> de nada cuidate
<raffles> te recomiendo que actualices tus puertos usb es por eso que no te dejaba deben de ser 1.1 ponle minimo 2.0
<raffl> ok lo checare
<raffl> gracias y adios a todos
<raffl> bye
<raffles> adios y cuidense
<toplop> oye abril es un apellido?
<n-iCe> Barra espaciadoraPermite desplazarse hacia abajo en la página web. esto lo hace en chrome
<n-iCe> alguien sabe como cambiar esos atajos?
<unknow> Tengo problemas para actualizar los driver de la tarjeta AMD
<fosco_> buenas
<uncompressederro> hola buenos días
<uncompressederro> tengo un error de bulto que no se como arreglar
<uncompressederro> resulta que no puedo instalar en un usb por medio del creador de discos de arranque y unetbootin una iso cualquiera, comprobada
<uncompressederro> pero si lo hace con multisystem
<uncompressederro> que demonios pasa?
<fosco_> es dificil de saber sin más datos
<uncompressederro> fosco, te cuaento lo que me pidas
<fosco_> lanza unetbootin desde consola y si da error lo verás
<uncompressederro> da el mismo error ,  uncompressed error   system halted ...
<uncompressederro> mismo error que con grub grafico
<uncompressederro> ayer me tire 7 horas y no logro averiguar que es
<uncompressederro> estoy desolao
<fosco_> ah, pero unetbootin funciona correctamente, no?
<uncompressederro> no, nunca ha funcionado, da el error arriba descrito en cualquier iso y porsupuesto comprobada
<fosco_> pero unetbootin no puede dar ese error
<uncompressederro> y el cargador de disco de arranque de ubuntu 11.04 tambien falla con el mismo error
<fosco_> ese error lo dará al arrancar el usb
<uncompressederro> el que no falla es multisystem, pero durante la instalacion si falla
<uncompressederro> correcto fosco
<uncompressederro> es cuandop inicio el booteo sea como sea
<fosco_> dices que la iso está comprobada, miraste el md5?
<fosco_> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<uncompressederro> diferentes pendrives, diferentes isos, todas comprobadas el md5 con varios metodos tambien
<uncompressederro> ya lo probe anoche con !md5 md5sum y demas metodos
<uncompressederro> y siempre esta correcto
<uncompressederro> ademas tengo 4 isos de ubuntu de mint y todas comprobadas
<fosco_> pues si ya lo has probado todo no hay nada que hacer
<uncompressederro> de veras que hasta donde conozco todo lo he comprobado
<uncompressederro> jajaja
<uncompressederro> lo que se me escapa es que hace multisystem para que si bootee
<uncompressederro> todo lo que se me ocurre y me dijeron en el chat anoche, que ya habia probado todo, y lo hice de nuevo
<uncompressederro> hasta lo he hecho todo desde consola y nada
<uncompressederro> uncompressed error cuando va a bootear y 2 lineas más abajo system halted ...     y hay que apagar de boton físico
<uncompressederro> vaya telita, nunca me paso algo parecido
<uncompressederro> fosco_   me hundiste jajajja
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<uncompressederro> buenas
<erAbuelo> uncompressederro: por aqui mejor no?
<erAbuelo> uncompressederro:
<uncompressederro> ya estoy ok
<erAbuelo> cual quieres meter en el pendriver ?
<uncompressederro> da igual ubuntu 11.04 o mint debian dvd
<erAbuelo> espera
<erAbuelo> mint debian
<erAbuelo> un sg
<erAbuelo> no pone nada asi que seguramente no sean hibridas
<erAbuelo> tienes el pen a mano ?
<uncompressederro> si claro
<uncompressederro> perdona es esta la unica que tengo de mint
<uncompressederro> http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=82
<erAbuelo> tu sistema es de 64 bits no?
<uncompressederro> si claro
<erAbuelo> empezamos xD
<uncompressederro> ok 1mill de gracias
<fosco_> erAbuelo, pendriver? estudiaste en la misma escuela que chakal^-^? ;)
<erAbuelo> se me ha colao :(
<uncompressederro> ^_^
<erAbuelo> uncompressederro: en consola "sudo dd if=la_iso of=/dev/sdx"  donde sdx es tu pendrive ;)
<uncompressederro> voy un seg
<erAbuelo> unos cuantos xDDD
<uncompressederro> una pregun pen formateado en fat32 por ejemplo?
<erAbuelo> no a pelo
<erAbuelo> da igual el formato, te lo vas a cargar xDDD
<uncompressederro> no existe fichero o directorio, wait
<erAbuelo> ein?
<uncompressederro> 1 seg ya esta
<erAbuelo> voy a por cafe
<uncompressederro> ok auqi espero, me sigue diciendo lo mismo, no existe fichero o directorio a esto ;   sudo dd if=linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-64bit.iso of=/dev/sdg
<uncompressederro> ahhh xd la ruta / imagino
<erAbuelo> claro
<uncompressederro> estoy 1 seg
<uncompressederro> ok ya le di , esperando
<erAbuelo> tardara un ratillo
<erAbuelo> cuando acabe avisa
<uncompressederro> claro, anda trabajando, gracias
<erAbuelo> ok
<uncompressederro> como lo consiga, voy payá y te hago una estatua
<uncompressederro> ya son 8 horas con esto y he pasado a pensar que necesito leer ya libros y libros de unix, porque solo se que no se nada
<uncompressederro> sigue trabajando...
<erAbuelo> tardara un rato, es un dvd
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro> ya está, terminó
<erAbuelo> ahora desde consola: fdisk -l
<uncompressederro> ok
<erAbuelo> y la salida la pegas en pastebin
<uncompressederro> voy
<uncompressederro> no hagas caso a sda1 es lo que quiero arreglar, tiene 2 discos duros mi amigo  sda1 : linux mal instalado, sdb; desde donde estoy...
<uncompressederro> http://pastebin.com/9XLri7UW
<erAbuelo> uncompressederro: confirmado la iso no es hibrida
<uncompressederro> como lo sabes?
<erAbuelo> porque si lo fuera, ahi saldria una particion en sdg
<uncompressederro> por lo de la tabla de partis no válida de sdg? ahh   ok
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> vamos de otra forma entonces
<erAbuelo> formatea el pendrive a fat32
<uncompressederro> no te acostarás sin saber una cosa más yupii
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro>  hecho
<erAbuelo> monta la iso y copia todo el contenido al pendrive
<uncompressederro> ok marchando
<erAbuelo> cuando acabes avisa
<uncompressederro> ok gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<uncompressederro> ya estamos
<erAbuelo> mira en el pendrive si hay un directorio "isolinux"
<uncompressederro> correcto
<erAbuelo> renombralo a syslinux
<uncompressederro> eco
<uncompressederro> ya está
<erAbuelo> dentro del directorio tiene que haber un archivo isolinux.cfg
<uncompressederro> si
<erAbuelo> renombralo a syslinux.cfg
<uncompressederro> un segun permisos...
<uncompressederro> ok ya está
<erAbuelo> ahora desde consola
<erAbuelo> sudo syslinux /dev/sdg
<uncompressederro> syslinux: invalid media signature (not a FAT filesystem?)
<erAbuelo> sudo syslinux /dev/sdg1
<erAbuelo> xDD
<uncompressederro> ok , jejje
<erAbuelo> esta ?
<uncompressederro> si si perdona
<uncompressederro> estamos
<erAbuelo> sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sdg
<uncompressederro> ok
<erAbuelo> desmonta el pen, y pruebalo
<fosco_> te estás ganando el cielo, el infierno y un apartamento en Torrevieja Alicante sin hipoteca
<fosco_> ;)
<uncompressederro> esto lo hice ayer, pero me falto esto ultimo y falle en otra cosa
<erAbuelo> ok, tu prueba, si falla avisa
<erAbuelo> que yo añado un paso mas
<uncompressederro> un santo , le dicen, un santo !!!
<uncompressederro> :)
<uncompressederro> mare mare, ahora vuelvo
<uncompressederro> ^_^
<uncompressederro> missing operative system
<erAbuelo> eso arrancando desde el pen ?
<uncompressederro> sip
<uncompressederro> de veras todo salio bien
<erAbuelo> mmmm
<uncompressederro> quiero decir que segui los pasos
<erAbuelo> pincha el pen
<uncompressederro> que quieres decir?
<uncompressederro> que lo abra?
<erAbuelo> que lo montes
<erAbuelo> si
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro> montado
<erAbuelo> en donde esta montado ?
<uncompressederro> me piyas
<uncompressederro> me piyaste
<uncompressederro> xd /media/pen
<uncompressederro> te refieres a eso nop?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> y es sdg no ?
<uncompressederro> si comprobado
<erAbuelo> sudo syslinux -i -d /media/pen /dev/sdg1
<erAbuelo> esta ?
<uncompressederro> s:/media/pen/ldlinux.sys: no match for target
<uncompressederro> Segmentation fault
<uncompressederro> syslinux: warning: unable to move ldlinux.sys
<erAbuelo> sudo fdisk -l a pastebin
<erAbuelo> y lo mismo con: sudo df -h
<uncompressederro> http://pastebin.com/M6DbgcuR
<erAbuelo> coño
<erAbuelo> xDD
<erAbuelo> perdon
<uncompressederro> http://pastebin.com/s26YLZ43
<erAbuelo> uncompressederro: desmonta el pen, y con gparted marca la particion fat32 como activa xD
<uncompressederro> xdxd voy
<uncompressederro> cual es esa opcion?
<uncompressederro> etiqueta?
<erAbuelo> arrancable o algo asi
<uncompressederro> ahh boot
<erAbuelo> yo es que no uso
<uncompressederro> ok pruebo de nuevo no?
<erAbuelo> si
<uncompressederro> ahora vuelvo ^_^
<uncompressederro> holas ; uno de los errores de anoche  :  VESAMENU.C32: not a COM32R image     uncompression error    system halted
<uncompressederro> perdon... eso si tecleo live
<erAbuelo> ok
<erAbuelo> abre el pendrive
<uncompressederro> sino solo pone todo el rato VESAMENU.C32: not a COM32R image
<uncompressederro> ok
<erAbuelo> y vete al directorio syslinux
<uncompressederro> ok
<erAbuelo> desde consola
<uncompressederro> ok
<erAbuelo> estas en el directorio syslinux ?
<uncompressederro> casi dime
<erAbuelo> cuando estes avisa
<uncompressederro> no esta en mnt un seg
<erAbuelo> no era en /media ?
<uncompressederro> si ya estoy
<erAbuelo> en consola
<erAbuelo> sudo bash
<erAbuelo> for i in *; do
<erAbuelo> if [ -e "/usr/lib/syslinux/$i" ]; then
<erAbuelo> cp /usr/lib/syslinux/$i .
<erAbuelo> fi
<erAbuelo> done
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro> ya está
<uncompressederro> modificando refranero / no te acostarás sin saber 1000 cosas más
<uncompressederro> pruebo de nuevo?
<erAbuelo> si
<uncompressederro> ok* { cruzando todos los dedos}
<uncompressederro> xd  identico error al de antes ; VESAMENU.C32: not a COM32R image   tecleo "live"  y  uncompression error    --system halted
<erAbuelo> ?
<erAbuelo> no te lo copio
<uncompressederro> lo ultimo que hicimos?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> vuelve a montar el pen
<erAbuelo> vete a syslinux
<uncompressederro> parece que no..
<uncompressederro> estoy
<erAbuelo> y muestrame lo que hay dentro
<uncompressederro> boot  casper  efi  ldlinux.sys  md5sum.txt  preseed  syslinux
<erAbuelo> dentro de syslinux
<uncompressederro> boot.cat     isolinux.bin  splash.jpg    vesamenu.c32
<uncompressederro> gfxboot.c32  memtest       syslinux.cfg
<erAbuelo> haz lo mismo de antes, pero en la linea cp, añade cp -av
<uncompressederro> ok
<erAbuelo> cp -av /usr/lib/syslinux/$i . <---- asi
<erAbuelo> y mira si copi todo bien
<erAbuelo> *copia
<uncompressederro> ok error nuevo, te pongo un paste bin
<erAbuelo> si
<uncompressederro> http://pastebin.com/7hC2rUQY
<erAbuelo> eso es normal, es por ser fat32
<uncompressederro> verifico algo antes de probar?
<uncompressederro> no entendí si la ultima operacion surgió efecto
<erAbuelo> copiado esta, asi que deberia funcionar
<uncompressederro> ok ,ahora vuelvo entonces
<erAbuelo> espera
<uncompressederro> gracias
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro> dime
<erAbuelo> instala qemu
<uncompressederro> ok
<uncompressederro> instalado
<erAbuelo> desmonta el pen
<erAbuelo> y desde consola
<erAbuelo> qemu /dev/sdg
<erAbuelo> uncompressederro: como va eso ?
<uncompressederro> aparece una imagen de la distro, pone boot en 10 seg
<erAbuelo> y arranca ?
<erAbuelo> que procesador tienes ?
<uncompressederro> no arranco, pero aparecio el la imgen de mint xd
<erAbuelo> que procesador tienes ?
<uncompressederro> core 2 duo
<erAbuelo> entonces usa: kvm
<uncompressederro> ok arranco
<uncompressederro> arrancó
<erAbuelo> algun error ?
<uncompressederro> nop
<uncompressederro> ahora vuelvo entonces, voy a bootear
<erAbuelo> pues entonces el pen esta bien
<uncompressederro> ok?
<erAbuelo> si
<uncompressederro> 4 PALABRAS
<uncompressederro> IN CRE I BLE
<erAbuelo> funciona ?
<uncompressederro> GRACIAS A LA ENÉSIMA POTENCIA
<erAbuelo> ok de nada
<uncompressederro> monumento a erAbuelo por su clase magistral xd ^_^
<uncompressederro> gracias y nos vemos por acá, gracias a tod@s
<erAbuelo> hasta la tarde
<Ahimsa> Hola a todos.
<Ahimsa> Acabo de instalar Kubuntu y cuando reinicio me sale la pantalla en negro.
<Ahimsa> Sin embargo con ALT+F2 me aparece la barra de KDE
<Ahimsa> Y puedo abrir aplicaciones que funciona correctamente.
<Ahimsa> Así que el xorg arranca
<Ahimsa> ¿Alguna idea?
<fosco_> te estará fallando el escritorio plasma
<fosco_> desde alt+f2 lanza un terminal
<fosco_> elimina o mueve la carpeta .kde y reinicia la sesion
<Ahimsa> gracias
<Ahimsa> fosco_: ¿No era así? sudo rm -f /home/joan/.kde/
<Ahimsa> Tampoco ... sudo rm -fr /home/joan/.kde/
<Ahimsa> Como era borrar toda la carpeta con todos los archivos dentro?
<Ahimsa> -rf
<Ahimsa> Cierto >.<
<fosco_> si y no
<fosco_> 1. son tus archivos por lo tanto no necesitas sudo
<fosco_> 2. en lugar de rm quizá sea más seguro usar mv
<fosco_> 3. en lugar de /home/joan/ puedes usar ~
<fosco_> mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_bak
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<Ahimsa_> Acabo de reiniciar y me sigue pasando lo mismo.
<Ahimsa_> Y se borró bien la carpeta porque he tenido que reconfigurar la conexión a Internet via el networkmanager de KDE
<Ahimsa_> Vale
<Ahimsa_> Estoy reinstalando kubuntu-desktop y creo que borré sin querer plasma-desktop....
<Ahimsa_> Voy a reiniciar a ver si me funciona correctamente
<Alex30> a
<Ahimsa> Las aplicacciones de KDE, que se inician al inicio de de sesión (como la impresora)
<Ahimsa> Recordáis donde están los enlaces para borrarlos?
<xangua> sistema>preferencias>aplicaciones al incio
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<Ahimsa> ¿Como se hacia para buscar un paquete que contenga una palabra?
<Ahimsa> ya instalado o sin instalar
<xangua> apt-get cache search palabra
<Ahimsa> no es valido cache
<Ahimsa`> Eso dice la Terminal
<guampa> apt-cache
<guampa> ese es el programa
<guampa> apt-cache search
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<[u]nsigned> buenas
<erAbuelo> hola
<[u]nsigned> erAbuelo: hola
<XuMuK> hola
<mariachi_alegre> hola ninnos y ninnas
<mariachi_alegre> tengo una pregunta, aparte de squid, como puedo redireccionar trafico basado en URL (un sitio con IIS win y otro en linux apache- recibe todo el trafico en puerto 80)? puedo hacerlo con iptables o mod_proxy? cual usar que sea mas rapido?
<chilicuil> ninno? xD
<mariachi_alegre> digo mas rapido para mi
<mariachi_alegre> no tengo tiempo de leer docs
<[u]nsigned> mariachi_alegre: el IIS esta en un pc, el LAMP en otro, y squid en otro?
<[u]nsigned> SQUID no redirecciona, solo filtra
<[u]nsigned> eso lo hace iptables
<mariachi_alegre> gracias, olvidate de squid. iis esta en una pc, lamp en otra. la pc-lamp recibe todo el trafico y ocupo usar la lamp-pc como proxy para iis-pc
<mariachi_alegre> perdon pero soy novato
<Vianstak> saludos a todos
<mariachi_alegre> joder, me voy al de ingles >:(
<[u]nsigned> xD
<[u]nsigned> se enojo
<chilicuil> es mejor así, no tiene el más mínimo respeto por los que estan en el canal, somos voluntarios no estamos aquí para hacer la tarea/trabajo de otros
<[u]nsigned> asi es
<[u]nsigned> hasta se tomo el trabajo de aclarar que no queia ller nada de doc..xD
<eloystebam> buenas a todos
<eloystebam> como agrego un irc en el Xchat para entrar a ese Irc
<eloystebam> alguien conectado que me responda por favor?
<mimecar> no uso xchat
<xblaster> q usas mimecar ?
<eloystebam> <mimecar> usas emacs?
<mimecar> xblaster: uso pidgin
<mimecar> eloystebam: no
<xblaster> es solo cuestion de gusto, o hay algunas ventajas..?
<xblaster> con respecto al xchat
<mimecar> es multiprotocolo
<xblaster> lo instalare para ver
<xblaster> me parece q lo instale la otra vez...pero tenia problemas con mi cuenta hotmail..
<xblaster> no conectaba por eso lo desinstale..
<xblaster> y opte por centerim
<xblaster> chat para hombre,,,,segun un articulo...jajajaj
<xblaster> ins,,,pidgin
<dimas_> mimecar sabes que debo hace para habilitar video y sonido en pidgin?
<dimas_> mimecar creo que me dijistes que solo funciona para jabber cierto?
<mimecar> dimas_: solo te funciona con jabber
<dimas_> miimecar oke, gracias
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Buenas tardes a todos, alguien sabe como podria desinstalar o remover openoffice 3.3 al cual instalé con la siguiente guia: gracias por tu ayuda,  ¿Estas instalando OOo 3.3? no se que es OOo, pero creo que si, porque el archivo que descargo se llama: OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-rpm-wJRE_es.tar.gz  ¿De donde lo has descargado? de l web oficial: http://es.openoffice.org/  ¿En que formato de paquetes lo has descargado? 
<AlfredoUGARTE76> en la consola voy asta la carpeta donde esta el .jar y luego java -jar JavaSetup.jar  tevice@tevice-laptop:~$ cd Descargas tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas$ cd oo tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas/oo$ ls installdata  JavaSetup.jar  licenses  readmes  RPMS  setup  update tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas/oo$ java -jar JavaSetup.jar
<AlfredoUGARTE76>  Buenas tardes a todos, alguien sabe como podria desinstalar o remover openoffice 3.3 al cual instalé con la siguiente guia: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/148894
<mimecar> AlfredoUGARTE76: esa versión no es aconsejable ponerla
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Ya lo sé por eso quiero removerla
<AlfredoUGARTE76> pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo, alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿como has instalado el rpm?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Mimecar: seguí este ejemplo: tevice@tevice-laptop:~$ cd Descargas tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas$ cd oo tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas/oo$ ls installdata  JavaSetup.jar  licenses  readmes  RPMS  setup  update tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas/oo$ java -jar JavaSetup.jar
<mimecar> si has usado un instalador de ese programa
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si tienes un desinstalador
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Como lo veo?
<mimecar> en el archivo readme
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Ya encontré el archivo que menciosanar a ver si dice algo
<mimecar> siempre debes usar los repositorios de ubuntu
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Si ahora lo sé
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> 10.04
<AlfredoUGARTE76> al parecer no dice nada
<AlfredoUGARTE76> de como removerlo
<AlfredoUGARTE76> lo quiero remover ya que instalé libreoffice y con ese va mejor
<mimecar> busca si está en el centro de software de ubuntu
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Nop, no está
<AlfredoUGARTE76> es más según el centro yo no tengo instalado openoffice
<mimecar> tendrás que desinstalarlo a mano
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Aja
<AlfredoUGARTE76> y eso como se hace, disculpa si pregunto tanto, pero recien estoy aprendiendo este SO y por li cuenta
<AlfredoUGARTE76> mi cuenta
<mimecar> busca alguna guía que te diga como se quitan
<AlfredoUGARTE76> osea hechando a perder
<AlfredoUGARTE76> eso hago o hice, buscar guias de como remover archivos JAR o BIN
<mimecar> puedes dejarlo de momento
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> como se quita el openoffice, no un jar / bin
<AlfredoUGARTE76> pero nada, todo mundo te enseña a ponerlo y nadie a removerlo
<AlfredoUGARTE76> perdon, no entendi lo ultimo
<mimecar> cada programa tiene un instalador
<mimecar> el propio programa tiene que tener las insturcciones para desinstalarlo
<joseefrainpb> alfredoUGARTE76: quieres desinstalar openoffice por lo que entiendo?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> pero no cualquier openoffice sino uno que al parecer no es deb
<mimecar> desinstalar programas es sencillo si usas el centro de software
<mimecar> si los instalas de otra forma, no
<joseefrainpb> alfredoUGARTE76: usa sudo apt-get remove openoffice* eso deberia desinstalar todo lo que tenga openoffice
<AlfredoUGARTE76> ya lo usé pero no lo remueve ya que lo que yo instalé no es un archivo deb
<mimecar> joseefrainpb: su openoffice no está instalado para el sistema
<joseefrainpb> alfredoUGARTE76: como lo instalaste?
<AlfredoUGARTE76> Seguí la guia de este señor: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/148894
<AlfredoUGARTE76> tevice@tevice-laptop:~$ cd Descargas tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas$ cd oo tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas/oo$ ls installdata  JavaSetup.jar  licenses  readmes  RPMS  setup  update tevice@tevice-laptop:~/Descargas/oo$ java -jar JavaSetup.jar
<AlfredoUGARTE76> quit
<Josesordo> Hola a todos =)
<Chr__> que onda bnada
<Chrroot> banda
<Vianstak> Chrroot==> quihuboles
<hashashin> nas
<yoel> hola, alguien por aqui??
<fosco_> !ask yoel
<kubot> yoel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<yoel> ok, hola, alguien me podria decir de donde me puedo bajar un manual lo mas completo posible de linux obuntu??, me lo instale hace dos dias y si bien hice funsionar todo lo que necesitaba quiero aprender sobr eel sistema.
<fosco_> los manuales descargables suelen estar muy desfasados
<fosco_> la informacion más actualizada la tienes en blogs y foros especializados
<fosco_> google es la mejor forma de encontrarlos
<yoel> gracias fosco, a navegar se a dicho entonces
<fosco_> un buen punto de inicio puede ser www.guia-ubuntu.org
<yoel> gracias, una pregunta mas, es cierto que no es necesario instalar antivirus en Linux??, disculpa mi ignorancia pero es que siempre me maneje en windows
<fosco_> es cierto, no es necesario
<yoel> Bieeenn!!!, le sigo sumando puntos a linux
<fosco_> ubuntu es suficientemente seguro para un uso habitual de escritorio
<yoel> lo que pasa es que llevo mucho tiempo con windows 2000, xp, servers, y estoy cansado de las colgaderas de esos sistemas por los virus y los mismos antivirus que en ocasiones crean conflictos en el So
<fosco_> aqui los virus no son un problema
<fosco_> es mucho más importante conocer bien el sistema
<yoel> si, ya me di cuenta, esto nada que ver con windows, pero me esta gustando, le veo muchas ventajas, estabilidad, rapides ....pero hay que concocerlo bien para explotarlo al maximo por lo que me han comentado
<tensi> hola
<tensi> alquien que por favor me pueda ayudar
<tensi> no puedo entrar a mi usuario por actualización ni desde un disco de arranque
<fosco_> recibes algun mensaje de error al intentar entrar?
<tensi> lo que paso fue que quise actualozar 10.10 a 11
<tensi> lo hice pero cuando termino el proceso se congelo la maquina y no reseteo
<fosco_> ok, ves algun mensaje de error al intentar entrar?
<tensi> nop, solo la pantalla en negro
<tensi> quise entrar con el modo de prueba de ubuntu 10.10 pero cuando quiero entrar al home de mis archivos me dice que no tengo los permisos para ver esos directorios
<tensi> en si la pregunta es, como le hago para poder salvar mis archivos si tengo mi usuario "original" protegido con contraseña desde alguna terminal
<fosco_> tienes la particion home encriptada? o solo el usuario/contraseña normales
<tensi> solo el usuario con contraseña normal
<fosco_> entonces inicia con el disco de instalacion
<fosco_> podrás acceder a la particion sin problemas usando el gestor de archivos
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> NECESITO AYUDA!
<fosco_> !caps Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Ignacio> kubot:?
<Ignacio> Bueno kubot: Necesito ayuda
<tensi> nop, ya lo intente pero me dice que no tengo los permisos para habrie dicha carpeta
<Ignacio> Necesito instalar ubuntu wn windows
<fosco_> tensi: abre el gestor de archivos con la orden gksu nautilus, te dará acceso ilimitado
<tensi> de hecho aparece el icono de home y root con un tache en la parte inferior derecha
<Ignacio> pero no tengo en CD wuvi funcionara?
<PipeFG> eee.
<fosco_> pero ten cuidado, es facil que borres cosas sin querer y una vez borradas ya no habrá marcha atrás
<PipeFG> pero no rinde bien
<PipeFG> no es lo mismo que tenerlo particionado
<Ignacio> ALGUNO ME RESPONDE!!!!
<fosco_> Ignacio: por segunda vez, no uses mayúsculas por favor
<PipeFG> pero  si ya lo kieres asi usalo como maquina virtual
<Ignacio> fosco_: pero por que no me hablan?
<Ignacio> fosco_: Seguire usando MAYUSCULAS si no me atienden!
<XuMuK> jeje
<fosco_> yo aun no he leido ninguna pregunta tuya
<guampa> Ignacio: tal vez nadie sabe o no pueden contestarte porque estan ocupados
<fosco_> las mayúsculas no dejan ver
<PipeFG> bueno y lo k respondo yo
<Ignacio> guampa & fosco_:  La Pregunta es si se puede Instalar Ubuntu sin borrar WINDOWs!
<PipeFG> obvip
<PipeFG> obvio
<XuMuK> Ignacio, la respuesta es: claro
<guampa> si se puede Ignacio, dependiendo del espacio disponible
<Ignacio> PipeFG: Como?
<fosco_> Ignacio: puedes hacerlo usando wubi o virtualizando ubuntu dentro de una maquina virtualbox
<PipeFG> en una isntalacion particionada
<Ignacio> guampa: 57GB libres!
<PipeFG> el mismo cd te dice como hacerlo
<PipeFG> solo lo instalas desde su inicio
<Ignacio> pipefg: No tengo el disco
<PipeFG> y como kieres entonces?
<PipeFG> podrias ser atraves de maquina virtual
<Ignacio> pifepeg: Wubi? Necesito el DISCO!
<PipeFG> con virtual box
<Ignacio> ??
<guampa> necesitas el disco para instalarlo
<PipeFG> no
<guampa> y cortala con las mayusculas Ignacio
<Ignacio> guampa: Con wuvi?
<PipeFG> con virtual box
<tensi> ya intente el comando gksu y me marca error, de hecho si me abrio una ventana como root pero de el cd
<hashashin> Ignacio, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Ignacio> guampa: Con "Wubi" se puede instalar ubuntu?
<guampa> wubi necesita el disco tambien Ignacio
<Ignacio> guampa: Entonces wubi ?
<tensi> igual intente con sudo su pero me convierto en root de esa partición no de donde tengo mis archivos
<fosco_> tensi: sudo no, gksu nautilus y podrás navegar por donde quieras
<guampa> wubi lo unico que elimina es que tengas que iniciar la maquina desde el CD, pero necesita al menos la imagen .iso
<guampa> o un cd
<Ignacio> guampa: Wubi' Necesita disco? ¿ y para que descarga esto:  lucid-desktop-1385.iso?
<guampa> Ignacio: ya te dije que al menos necesita esa imagen
<Ignacio> entonces tengo que tener un disco aparte para guardar la imagen?
<PipeFG> no
<guampa> Ignacio: no
<Ignacio> guampa: Es decir necesito un disco o con solo la *,isoda?
<PipeFG> si hace como digo yo
<PipeFG> es mas facil
<PipeFG> virtual box
<PipeFG> y listo
<tensi> fosco_:pero funciona aunque tenga el cd en modo de prueva y lo que necesito en una partición de hdd o tengo que instalar otra copia de ubuntu??
<guampa> virtualbox no te permite correr Ubuntu en forma nativa
<guampa> es otra cosa
<fosco_> tensi: funciona lo tengas como lo tengas
<Ignacio> guampa: Con wubi descarga la imagen. y luego la corre de forma nativa?
<Ignacio> guampa: Es asi.. o la ejecuta en un emulador?
<guampa> Ignacio: si, pero tene en cuenta que wubi es propenso a fallos, no es seguro que te falle pero podes esperar que no funcione correctamente a veces
<fosco_> Ignacio: y que problema hay con phacer una instalacion normal?
<guampa> lo mas seguro para instalarlo nativamente es desde un CD
<guampa> Ignacio: con wubi lo corres en forma nativa
<Ignacio> guampa: ¿Donde compro el disco? ¿ Hasta ahora va por el 50% y va bien!
<guampa> pero no necesita reparticionar
<guampa> Ignacio: grabas el iso en un CD en blanco comun
<Ignacio> guampa: Yo le di que el programa usara 17GB
<Ignacio> guampa: No tengo grabadora!
<guampa> bueno si ya iniciaste la instalacion con wubi espera a ver como concluye :)
<Ignacio> guampa: Luego vuelvo?
<guampa> cuando termine la instalacion reiniciaras y si todo sale bien te va a permitir elegir entre windows y ubuntu
<Ignacio> guampa: ¿Es posible (100%) de que falle?
<Ignacio> guampa: El boton para elegir software es F11?
<guampa> si las posibilidades fueran 100% de falla no creo que sacaran el producto a la calle no Ignacio?
<Ignacio> guampa: Es decir que de 1millon de veces falla 100 o 50?
<guampa> es mas de 50, no se exactamente cuanta posibilidad
<fosco_> de 1 millón falla 17
<fosco_> las hemos contado
<guampa> claro
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Encerio?
 * guampa se autoabofetea
<Ignacio> guampa: Por que te autobotefeas?
<guampa> tengo sueño
<Ignacio> guampa: Perocomo haces para que aparesca?
<guampa> para que aparezca que?
<tensi> pues efectivamente ya entre
<tensi> pero no encuentro mis datos
<Ignacio> guampa: recien salio:  * guampa se autoabofetea
<guampa> empezas la linea con /me
 * Ignacio Aburrido!
 * Ignacio estoy Aburrido!
<Ignacio> guampa: haz /clear
<guampa> como va tu instalacion
<Ignacio> guampa: faltan 3 horas( Velocidad de internet 10kbs xsegundo)
<tensi> en que carpeta se guardan los archivos?? yo esperava encontrar todo en home/servidor
<guampa> ok
<Ignacio> tensi: Talvez: /home/server
<guampa> vuelvo en un rato Ignacio hace todas las preguntas que quieras pero tene paciencia aca son todos voluntarios
<XuMuK> tal vez en /home/$USER/Descargas/
<Ignacio> tensi: o talvez:  en nautilus:  network:// (Ahi salen todas las conecciones)
<Ignacio> guampa:; Tengo  239 MB de RAM.. no pasa nada?
<Ignacio> guampa: !!!
<guampa> muy justito
<guampa> no tengo experiencia con tan poca ram, tal vez otro sepa
<Ignacio> çguampa; Creo que se necestian 256 .. pero ..  igual andara un poco trancado!
<Ignacio> guampa: Cuanta ram tienes
<guampa> si tenes una placa de video on board podes cambiarle la cantidad de RAM que se usa en la placa de video
<guampa> desde el SETUP de la computadora
<Ignacio> Guampa: Es la PC de un amigo ..  y tengo 12 años!!
<guampa> el setup no es para mayores de 18
<guampa> pero si necesitas saber usarlo
<guampa> si no no te metas
<Ignacio> guampa: ok.. pero ..  Cres.. que sería el primer niño en estar aqui e instalar ubuntu?
<guampa> no para nada
<Ignacio> guampa: Cuantos niños vienen?
<fosco_> 17
<fosco_> tambien los hemos contado
<Ignacio> guampa: de que edad?
<Ignacio> fosco_:  Todo 17 jajaj
<guampa> fosco_ lleva la contabilidad de ese tipo de cosas como veras
 * Ignacio QUE SE INSTALE UBUNTU!!
<Ignacio> fosco_: Cuantas personan insultan a ubuntu?
 * Ignacio QUE SE INSTALE UBUNTU!!
 * Ignacio QUE SE INSTALE UBUNTU!!
 * Ignacio QUE SE INSTALE UBUNTU!!
<guampa> bueno tengo que irme vuelvo en un rato
<fosco_> me temía que esto acabaría así
<fosco_> :-(
<tensi> ya abusando, me sale bien, boot, cdroom, dev, etc, home, lib, lost+found, media, mnt, opt, proc, root, sbin, selinux, srv, sys, tmp, urs y var
<tensi> dentro de home: servidor y .encryptfs
<Ignacio> tensi
<tensi> por donde encontrare mis benditos archivos
<tensi> sip
<Ignacio> tensi: Entonces cual es el problema
<Ignacio> tensi: No estoy enterado de tu problema!
<Ignacio> tensi: ¿Me lo dirias?
<tensi> pues yo pensaba que era solo entrar a home de la partición fbd85143
<tensi> cosa que pude hacer con el comando que me mandste
<Ignacio> tensi; Con nautilus?
<forces> que hambre tengo
<forces> :(
 * Ignacio Tengo hambre!! ( Mentira)
<forces> yo no he desayunado ni almorzado
<forces> me tienen a dieta
<forces> xD
<Ignacio> jajajajjaj..
 * Josesordo con hambre y con ganas de ir a la fiesta.. =O
<forces> que fiesta?
<forces> invita
<agu10^> http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png
<Josesordo> De donde son?
<Ignacio> de Uruguay!
<agu10^> de guayana
<Ignacio> ¿Guayana? ¿ Que continente?
<Josesordo> oh.. donde es guayana? o_O
<agu10^> hay 3 guayanas
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<agu10^> vivo en Surinam
<Ignacio> vamos a ese!
 * Ignacio Que se termine de instalar ubuntu
<andr0666> q pajo jerotes
<Ignacio> andr066: ?
<andr0666> q pajiones?
<andr0666> como status gente aca?
<andr0666> lol
<Ignacio> estamos ocupados depende
<andr0666> hhahahaha   mitu...pero aca me despavilo lmao
<Ignacio> andr066: Para chismes unite en : ubuntu-es-offtopic
<andr0666> ok :)
<neptune_> Hola, alguien conoce algun cliente vpn que sea autoinstalable sin tener que compilar ni poner una tira interminable de comandos como no sucede en windows y por eso ya tengo 7 vpn clientes pero en ubuntu solo tengo un vpn y gracia a que lo hago correr
<neptune_> con wine
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-02
<Ignacio> me parece que vnc para linux
<korleone> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=VNC
<neptune_> svnc es autoinstalable y no hay que poner una tira de comandos insufribles sin saber lo que estas haciendo y peor aun sin saber si despues de tantas horas de compilar la cosa funcionara
<neptune_> vpnc
<Ignacio> yum  install wine
<Ignacio> descarga la version de vnc para windows
<neptune_> entonces vnc file windows y despues lo hago correr con wine y listo ?
<neptune_> ignacio?
<Ignacio> si para mi si
<neptune_> que es yum?
<Ignacio> un gestor
<Ignacio> es como apt-get
<Ignacio> podes hacer apt-get install wine
<Ignacio> o para instalar yum
<Ignacio> apt-get install yum
<neptune_> ah para ubuntu esta disponible para suse no se si era el oficial?
<Ignacio> no importa!
<neptune_> ok pues probare porque pregunte en wine hq y me dijeron que no existia ningun programa vpn que corriera con wine aunque yo estoy usandolo ahora con wine en ubuntu
<Ignacio> vamos a chatear
<neptune_> pero tiene muchas limitaciones por eso quiero otro mas completo como tengo en el guindows
<chilicuil> neptune_: si te dijeron en wine que no hay programa vpn que puedan emular, probablemente tengan la razon.., yo tampoco conozco buenos clientes vpn para linux :S
<neptune_> chilicil pero yo ahora mismo para conectame a este sitio desde ubuntu wine  estoy usando uno entonces?
<neptune_> chilicuil?
<alfplayer> neptune_: conoces OpenVPN ?
<chilicuil> alfplayer: pero openvpn es un servidor, bueno tambien puede ser cliente, pero hasta donde lo he probado no es tan facil de configurar, lo mas cercano es el plugin de NetworkManager
<chilicuil> neptune_: no he entendido lo que has querido decir, te conectas al servidor irc desde un cliente para windows usando wine?
<alfplayer> ah sí, y neptune tiene problemas con NetworkManager ?
<neptune_> si demasiado en windows lo uso para varios cliententes vpn pero con ubuntu da asco querer emprenderse en esa tarea si resultado seguro en mi caso ninguna tras muchos intentos
<neptune_> alfplayer
<alfplayer> si sigues un buen tutorial que se sepa que funcione para tu versión de ubuntu debería funcionar
<alfplayer> como sucede casi siempre
<neptune_> chicuil me conecto desde el navegador no mediaqnte irc irc en realidad es otro espia mas , mas que la propia cia
<neptune_> chilicuil
<chilicuil> neptune_: sip, pero este espia tiene sombreritos de espaguetti que va tirando para que puedas seguir su rastro, y su salsa es de las mejores que he probado, yumi, yumi =3
<neptune_> que es yumi yumi3 no lo entiendo del todo
<neptune_> chilicuil
<chilicuil> neptune_: es una expresión que uso cuando encuentro algo que me agrada a tal extremo, que me hace brincar sobre el dedo mas chico del pie izquierdo mientras chupo mi mano con chilito y limon, mmm, yumi, yumi =3
<neptune_> bueno probare con pvnc y lo hare correr en wine a ver si encuentro asi la solucion mas optima
<neptune_> svnc es autoinstalable y no hay que poner una tira de comandos insufribles sin saber lo que estas haciendo y peor aun sin saber si despues de tantas horas de compilar la cosa funcionara
<neptune_> es es vnc pvnc otiene otro nombre?
<cousteau> de qué estáis hablando? conectaros a irc con wine y vnc??
<neptune_> cousteau yo ahora mismo estoy conectado a este sitio con una vpn desde ubuntu con wine
<cousteau> y para qué todo eso?
<neptune_> hackea mi conexion si no lo crres
<neptune_> anonymous forever i want to be in the net
<neptune_> frre and sure with vpn for ubuntu
<babalu> alguien juega minecraft en linux?
<snake__> podria alguien recomendarme un buen sofware que me sirva para la mezcla de musica bajo la plataforma linux
<irruption> Hola antes me han recomendado un cliente vpn para windows que podia hacerlo correr en ubuntu con wine facilmente pero he consultado info sobre ese vpn y resulta ser mas bien una vpn pra conectar escritorios remotos , no es el cliente vpn que buscaba para ubuntu ¿ alguna idea?
<irruption> es vnc el que me habian recomendado
<Ignacio> hola
<Ignacio> guampa!!
<irruption> hola alguna alternativa mas posible?
<Ignacio> irruption: Contame el problema
<irruption> bien solo quiero una vpn autoinstalable sin comandos inteminables e insufribles y que funcione sin configuraciones y otros requisitos liosos , complejos que no he encontrado con windows al instalarlos
<Ignacio> eso es imposible!
<irruption> losos o complejos ...
<irruption> liosos o complejos
<Ignacio> Tenes que usar miles de cosas (En gnome es mas facil)
<irruption> no yo ahora tengo una vpn con wine corriendo en ubunto pero tiene limitaciones al usarlo
<irruption> en ubuntu
<Ignacio> no tenes n
<Ignacio> nm-applet?
<irruption> yo que es un nm-applet?
<Tarrasquero> network manager
<Ignacio> es una applet de gnome
<Ignacio> hacete
<Tarrasquero> version applet
<Ignacio> yum instal nm-applet
<Ignacio> o si no tenes yum usa apt
<Tarrasquero> yum?
<Ignacio> apt-get install nm-applet
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Ignacio> no conocen yum?
<irruption> qsi pero lo intente configurarlo con cpnreactor y en windows sin problemas pero con network no me conecta
<Tarrasquero> jejeje usas fedora...
<irruption> con vpnreactor
<irruption> no uso ubuntu maveric 10.10
<Tarrasquero> irruption: /wep
<Tarrasquero> [Seguridad WEP, root] iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN_XX key s:XXXXXXXXXXXXX && sleep 2s && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.X.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sleep 2s && route add default gateway 192.168.X.X && sleep 2s && ping -c3 209.85.147.106
<Tarrasquero> usa el comandillo este ^
<Ignacio> Terrasquero: TU usas Fedora?¿
<Tarrasquero> nu
<Tarrasquero> pero la conozco
<Ignacio> yo ahorat toy en windows!
<irruption> tarrasquero que es eso?
<Tarrasquero> para conectar por consola
<Tarrasquero> con seguridad wep
<Ignacio> Yo tengo esta version(SOn laptops verdes):http://chat.sugarlabs.org:9090/#
<Tarrasquero> wifi claro..
<Ignacio> me las dan en la escuela
<irruption> tarrasquero que es wep?
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<irruption>      /wep?
<Tarrasquero> la seguridad de la contraseña de red
<irruption> ok
<Ignacio> porfavor irruption! Es lo mas facil!
<Tarrasquero>  /wep ← esto es solo un alias
<guampa> Ignacio: aca toy
<guampa> como fue?
<Ignacio> guampa: iva  a terminar descarga.. computador se apaga. se corto la luz!
<guampa> nuuuuu
<Tarrasquero> instalaste hplip?
<guampa> que mal
<Tarrasquero> aqui no es
<Ignacio> empeze de nuevo
<Ignacio> y la voy a dejar toda la noche
<guampa> retomo la descarga o empezo de nuevo?
<irruption> la seguridad wep es muy floja si no recuerdo mal para una wiffi
<guampa> wep es crackeable en 10 minutos aprox
<Ignacio> creo que es mejor la WPA
<Tarrasquero> guampa: y a veces en menos
<irruption> si wpa es la mas robusta
<Tarrasquero> wpa2
<Ignacio> muy dificil de hackear
<irruption> wpa2 si esa era la 2
<Ignacio> Pero como se hackea?
<guampa> en la web hay abundante informacion
<Tarrasquero> Ignacio: no va en el topic
<irruption> con herramientas como nexus quizas ?
<guampa> es offtopic
<Tarrasquero> y es ilegal
<Ignacio> disculpen
<Tarrasquero> a menos que lo hagas en tu propia red
<Ignacio> era para poder hacker mi propia internet!
<Tarrasquero> o.O
<guampa> me voy a cenar, ta luego
<Ignacio> ta luego
<guampa> o/
<irruption> ignacio encontre un cliente para ubuntu vpn como los de windows pero hay que pagar no tiene otra opcion y no encuentro una similar para uso personal gratuita
<Ignacio> espera dame el nombre(taringa.net lo encuentro.. es ilegal pero we)
<irruption> ya no se si me acordare tienen esos nombres tan raros
<Ignacio> ok
<cousteau> vpn? pero si en el icono de red puedes elegir "Conectar a VPN"!
<Ignacio> por eso le digo
<Ignacio> con nm-applet pero el no quiero comandos complicaods!
<cousteau> ¿"comandos"? si es gráfico!
<irruption> ya lo se pero al igual que en windows he puesto las instrucciones y en windows chachi pilongui y en ubuntu estropajo me ha salido la conexion a vpn
<Ignacio>  pero  ya esta.. es lo que podemos hacer
<Tarrasquero> y wicd?
<Ignacio> irruption
<Ignacio> es lo que podemos!
<irruption> no se vosostros llevais mas tiempo que yo rastreando la web algo se os ocurrira
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Tarrasquero> a mi no usta el networkmanager
<Ignacio> pero es lo que hay
<irruption> pero wicd es un cliente vpn para navegar o es para gestionar ordenadores remotamente?
<cousteau> antes de instalar el wicd, que creo que no tiene muy buena fama de funcionar bien... ¿qué demonios tiene de malo lo de "conexiones VPN" del icono de red?
<cousteau> irruption, además, ¿a qué te quieres conectar y para qué?
<Tarrasquero> que no tiene buena fama?
<Ignacio> costeau: tiene razon. si no le gusta. que no lo haga le estamos dando todo!
<irruption> ah bel widc ya lo tuve instalado en nubuntu y me fue de pena
<irruption> ah el widc...
<Tarrasquero> el problema estará entre el teclado y el sillon?
<cousteau> el wicd estaba bien cuando el network manager no iba muy bien, pero es que ahora va bien
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬
<cousteau> Tarrasquero, es un error de capa 8
<irruption> ya lo que siempre se acostumbra a decir en windows todavia no me lo han dicho porque ni siquiera he tenido que preguntarlo
<Ignacio> ¬_¬ BASTA!
<cousteau> el qué? que pruebes a reiniciar?
<Tarrasquero> no hay distro mas dificil que otra, solo usuarios mal documentados...
<Tarrasquero> o acaso sabes evitar que ejecuten el msn en windows?
<irruption> cousteau ya lo dije antes ubuntu+vpn navegacion libre y segura eso no tiene precio
<cousteau> y clic en el icono de red > Conexiones VPN > Configurar VPN > Añadir no te vale porque...
<Ignacio> ¬_¬ es lo mas facil!
<cousteau> (vamos, yo nunca lo he usado, pero sé que la opción está ahí... y no tiene muchas opciones así que será fácil de configurar)
<irruption> tarrasquero yo solo se que en windows dispongo de todoas las herramientas, que son autoinstalables y en donde no tengo que romperme la sesera  cada vez que quiera instalar algo esto en ubuntu por lo general no suele ser posible
<Ignacio> ¬_¬ porfavor algun instale GNOME
<Tarrasquero> irruption: pasate a windows.
<Tarrasquero> que haces aquí?
<Ignacio> irruption: eso es un insulto! si no te gusta ubuntu!
<irruption> ysi ya lo tengo aqui tan solo tengo que reiniciar ubuntu y  entro en windows donde todo es facil y posible para los very basic users
<cousteau> irruption, en ubuntu no hace falta autoinstalar nada porque ya viene autoinstalado
<irruption> tarrasquero
<irruption> pues menos mal que viene autoinstalado todo porque sino acabo subiendome a las paredes
<Tarrasquero> como puedes ablar así sin conocerlo?
<cousteau> ¿para qué quieres instalar un programa que hace lo mismo que una funcionalidad que viene de serie? ¡es como intentar poner un adaptador de corriente 12VDC-230VAC para poder enchufar un ventilador en un coche con aire acondicionado!
<irruption> de la tension que cojo cuando intento instalar algo que tengo en windows
<Ignacio> "Mejor no hables,si no sabes"
<irruption> en ubuntu
<irruption> mejor prueba intentalo y despues ya sabras todo a su tiempo
<Tarrasquero> irruption: estas en ubuntu con la mente en windows... :)
<Tarrasquero> y esto no es ni por asomo como windows
<Tarrasquero> eso se sabe cuando la conozcas
<cousteau> irruption, a ver, sigue estas instrucciones. Clic en el icono de red, Conexiones VPN, Configurar VPN, Añadir, y vas rellenando el formulario
<cousteau> no veo dónde hay que poner comandos en todo eso
<irruption> si porque en windows esa mentalidad da sus ffrutos pero en ubuntu son frustraciones  o quizas mejor decepciones o limitaciones elegir a vuestro gusto
<cousteau> ni instalar nada
<cousteau> y sí, ir al centro de software y seleccionar un programa para que se descargue, instale y configure automáticamente, comprendo que es tremendamente más complicado que instalar un .exe con instalador a pantalla completa que te está todo el rato pidiendo que le des a siguiente, siguiente, siguiente preguntando chorradas
<irruption> yy si resulta que despues de poner las mismas instrucciones que en windows la vpn finalmente de ubuntu no conecta  que pasa entonces ?
<irruption> si lo has intentado con varios clientes en ubuntu y la vpn de ubuntu no conecta
<Ignacio> ¬_¬ Pero porque no utilizas un .BIN pero sorry utiliza los programas de LINUX
<Tarrasquero> !windows
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<irruption> he usado un bin file para openvpn pero no se ejecuta en windows sin problema alguno
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
 * Ignacio Irruption ya cansas! vete hacia Windows!
<cousteau> irruption, y a lo mejor este te vale: http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=40
<cousteau> está en repos
<irruption> si es que windows me lo pone tan facil y me lo sirve todo en bandeja que solo puedo tener aunque me pese elogios y alabanzas hacia windows
<cousteau> porque, no sé si te has fijado, este canal no es para lloriquear de lo difícil que es todo, es para pedir ayuda y dar ayuda
<irruption> con ubuntu es otra historia mas ardua
<irruption> la que yo tengo
<cousteau> irruption, en serio, hazle un favor a esta comunidad y pásate a windows
<Ignacio> Windows!
<Ignacio> irruption vete hacia Windows!
<juan-arg> irruption: no te olvides que tenes un firewall o sea iptables, que tenes que toquetiar antes de hacer nada con una vpn
<cousteau> aquí no tenemos el más mínimo interés en que uses ubuntu; es algo que deberías querer tú
<cousteau> si no te gusta, nadie de aquí te obliga a usarlo
<irruption> oye que en esas cuestiones yo soy bi  le doy  alos dos sistemas o a los dos palos
<cousteau> irruption, tú sólo te quejas
<irruption> pero me decanto por el resultado por ahora con windows
<Ignacio> Habren con el admin para que lo baneen
<Tarrasquero> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas erUSUL OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar guampa chilicuil
<Ignacio> kubot: Que pasa?
<kubot> Ignacio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<irruption> no mas censura no transigir con lo que os repugna y sereis mas sabios
<cousteau> se te da una solución y en vez de probarla o decir "ya la he probado y no funciona" sólo te sigues quejando... si quieres solucionarlo, quejarse no lleva a nada
<Ignacio> kubot: Que ocurre
<Ignacio> y ni siquieras agradeces por  las soluciones que tratamos de dar!
<Ignacio> Justicia!
<Ignacio> Justicia!
<irruption> yo solo queria ya que tengo una vpn corriendo con wine que funciona bien en ubuntu conseguir del mismo modo otra mejor o mas completa sin las restricciones que pone el mismo proxy a mi navegacion solo eso es lo que buscaba
<Ignacio> ENTONCEs!
<juan-arg> irruption: usa el os que mas te guste y para lo que te sirva, pero sabelo que en este canal no van a hablar de win, ya que es un canal de la distribucion ubuntu
<irruption> sin restricciones he dicho una vpn
<Ignacio> DIOS MIO!!!! ENTONCES TODO LO QUE DIJIMOS!!! ARGH!!
<juan-arg> irruption: porque wine?
<Ignacio> unite a #windows
<irruption> para que quiero unirme a windows si en windows hasta ahora no he necesitado preguntar nada de nada
<irruption> pero con ubuntu al momento
<Ignacio> ADMINISTRADOR AYUDA!!
<guampa> basta Ignacio, tranquilizate este no es un canal para polemizar
<guampa> terminado el tema
<guampa> irruption: cuando te saque el mute si seguis una sola oracion fuera de topico estas baneado
<juan-arg> guampa: .. bien remedio universal para trol
<cousteau> anda, no sabía que guampa era op...
<irruption> ok el silencio y el orden imperan en esta sala
<guampa> continuen en paz
<juan-arg> irruption: ahora te pregunto lo siguiente bajo que protocolo estas probando la vpn?
<guampa> cada uno que use el sistema que guste, y para discusion esta el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<irruption> no tengo ni idea creo que son 250 bits de codificacion pero no entiendo de esto
<irruption> juan-arg
<juan-arg> irruption: sobre ssh? ipsec.. que?
<Ignacio> irruption: Para la proxima vez contanos que estas en wine y eso!
<irruption> no lo se es un programa hecho para los chinos para evitar la censura y la persecucion
<juan-arg> irruption: ..mmm tor?
<irruption> juan-arg
 * Ignacio tu eres estupido- irruption?
<irruption> no tor es muy malo lo tengo comprobado y no es vpn
<juan-arg> irruption: no sera un cliente grafico de tor para windows?... conosco uno que usan en china
<irruption> yo uso una vpn
<Ignacio> No puede ser.. 2 o 4 horas explicando al santo #@!ª
<juan-arg> irruption: tor es una vpn entre 10 o mas saltos completamente anonima (lenta por trabajar con 10 o mas saltos) pero anonima
<Ignacio> irruption: VInistes a alborotar el gallinero!
<cousteau> yo creía que tor era sólo proxies
<irruption> ah pues no sabia que tor era una vpn
<juan-arg> irruption: es lo que se usa de verdad para safar de la sensura, lo que menos te preocupa en ese caso es la velocidad, cuando mas anonimo mejor
<cousteau> Ignacio, ya está todo más calmado
<irruption> lo conocia mas como proxys en cascada
<juan-arg> cousteau: lo usas atraves de un proxie o sea privoxy sock.. o el que mas te guste
<cousteau> proxychain... hay un programa que se llama así... nunca lo conseguí hacer funcionar satisfactoriamente
<juan-arg> irutor es un cliente servidor que encripta por ejemplo si tiene 7 saltos con 7 claves distintas y le da solo la clave que le corresponde a cada nodo para abrir ademas purga las header del nodo que vino y el unico que ve el contenido es el nodo de salida o nodo final
<juan-arg> irruption: ..
<irruption> ssi te leo juan-arg
<juan-arg> y cambian las negociasiones y los saltos cada 2 minutos
<irruption> te leeo
<irruption> pero juan-arg tsi usas tor en un sitio donde estas registrado en una web tor no sirve de nada
<cousteau> yo lo más seguro de lo que he oído hablar son los túneles ssh... pero la verdad no sé muy bien en qué se basa todo eso
<cousteau> sólo sé que la gracia del asunto es tener un servidor en alguna parte del mundo al que conectarte para ahcer el túnel
<juan-arg> irruption: la idea es que no seas ten p*** cuando lo usas.. ya que el anonimato te lo da, sis sos b*** y pones tu nombre real, no ahi sistema que valga
<juan-arg> cuando mas usuarios ahi mas anonimo es
<irruption> pues yo no tengo ni idea pero debe ser algo asi como una red privada de ordenadores que esconden mediante esos tuneles virtuales tu conexion o algo asi
<juan-arg> ademas de tor podes usar ssl para que el servidor de salida no te lea
<cousteau> una cosa que usaba erUSUL era un plugin de firefox que detectaba cuándo una página tenía una alternativa https y te redirigía automáticamente
<juan-arg> u otra vpn adentro.. como ssh
<juan-arg> cousteau: https anywere
<juan-arg> esta en la pagina de la eff.org
<cousteau> puede ser
<juan-arg> irruption: con las vpn lo que se usa generalmente es por ejemplo ipsec+ssh
<irruption> yo la tengo ese addon pero de poco sirve aunque ahora no se si de forma automatica te configura una regla para cada web que visistes y no este registrada para usarla en modo seguro o https
<juan-arg> o tor+ssh ya que si un sisterma es vulnerado el otro sigue.. ejemplo si no usas tor dentro de otra vpn tendrias que el servidor de salida podria ver lo que ves (pero no a vos ni de donde vino)
<irruption> en windows yo uso mucho torvpn y esta my bien va rapido
<irruption> pero en ubuntu no he podido usarlo por mas que lo he intentado
<juan-arg> irruption: debes estar pasando por un super rapido servidor de la national security agency jaja
<juan-arg> irruption: .. es simple el truco es configurar privoxy para que redirecione el puerto 9050 al 8118
<cousteau> ssh ftw
<irruption> si me dijeron en una web de chequeo que el gobierno estadounidense me estaba espiando mi trafico
<juan-arg> iruentonces usas firefox que llama al 127.0.0.1:9050 y este llama a tor de forma transparente
<irruption> pero ese es el precio que hay que pagar por el anonimato
<juan-arg> irruption: un manual simple de seguir http://www.kriptopolis.org/torificando-firefox
<juan-arg> irruption: como te dije usa tor+ssl
<irruption> bueno yo lo tengo configurado en el navegador para que use privoxy no el otro que no me acuerdo y me va mejor
<juan-arg> u otra vpn
<irruption> vpnreactor
<irruption> seria otra
<juan-arg> irruption: privoxy no es un proxy.. puntualmente solo es un servidor que redireciona o filtra contenido
<irruption> no es privoxy es el rapido es que no recuerdo su nombre ahora
<juan-arg> irruption: pero , simpre conviene usar programas para vpn, libres como te decia tor onion y compilar el binario sea exe o bin desde los source
<irruption> torvpn  no es de pirate bay
<irruption> ?
<juan-arg> irruption: nop..
<irruption> yo tengo todos los tor
<juan-arg> irruption: era de la usa naval research .. y libero el codigo fuente
<irruption> el portaqble , el vidalia y el avtor que te permite seleccionar tu ip
<juan-arg> irruption: mucho programa al p*** que hace que sea mas fgacil mandarte una puerta trasera
<irruption> si tor es tan bueno por que los marines lo regalaron a la comunidad
<irruption> ?
<juan-arg> como te dije.. compila el tor desde las fuentes y el privoxy y listo.. no mucho mas
<cousteau> irruption, bueno, y por qué no?
<juan-arg> irruption: es opensource si sabes programar podes ver el codigo que lo hacen miles de personas
<irruption> pues yo creo y espeoilidades de anonimato efectivro equivocarme de que vieron en tor en la red tor mas carencias que posib
<juan-arg> irruption: tor esta concedida primero ara comunicaciones seguras, pero actualmente se usa como medio de pasar la sensura de organizaciones ong.. o paises sensurados
<irruption> posibilidades de anonnimato efectivo
<cousteau> lo hicieron con dinero del contribuyente, y a lo mejor ya ni siquiera les hace falta porque usan uno mejor... así que qué más les da regalarlo
<juan-arg> ya que no permite rastrear el principio de algo.. (al menos que mandes un script en la pagina que estas navegando y te resuelva la ip)
<irruption> pues a mi tor me sigue ofreciendo muchas dudad en lo que a anonimato real se refiere
<juan-arg> irruption: como te dije.. la mejor seguridad no es un solo sistema infalible, es una mescla de sistemas por si alguno falla
<irruption> creo que donde se ponga un buen proxy tor tiene poco que hacer
<juan-arg> iruṕodes probarlo crearte una web y leer las header
<cousteau> pues yo creo y espe|ro equivocarme de que vieron en tor en la red tor mas carencias que posib|ilidades de anonimato efectiv|o
<juan-arg> y los datos que tellegan
<irruption> uuna buena vpn
<juan-arg> podes poner un whireshark y ver lo que sale
<cousteau> ¿sabes que hay una opción para desactivar el touchpad cuando escribes?
<colo> como instalar adobe flash player 10.3.181.34
<juan-arg> podes ver el codigo fuente y revisar que no ahi ningun redirecionador
<juan-arg> etc.. etc..
<cousteau> colo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<juan-arg> colo sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree (creo)
<cousteau> el 10.3.181.34 está en repos
<colo> gracias
<juan-arg> irruption: si vos queres seguiridad, tenes que usar sistemas auditados por vos, si no no te puedo garantizar nada, pero es mas probable que no encuentres nada en un codigo fuente que cualquiera puede ver y auditar
<juan-arg> por eso te decia compilar el exe desde las fuentes
<juan-arg> en caso de usar win.. y bin en caso de lin
<irruption> todo eso esta muy bien hacerlo pero escapa de mis posibilidades y entendimiento hacerlo
<juan-arg> irruption: incluso podrias ... trabajar con una maquina virtual+tor+ssh (maquina virtual libre.. para mas seguridad..) y el avegador con noscript
<cousteau> y adblock
<cousteau> (ya puestos...)
<irruption> juan-arg  yo tengo virtualbox y lo hago trabajar con incognito o tails
<juan-arg> irruption: si queres seguiridad real.. tenes que estudiar unpoco, ya que la seguirdad interactiva del siguiente siguiente siguiente no es real
<juan-arg> irruption: tails e icognitos son distros compiladas.. es muy probable que tengan algo.. yq que es mucho codigo para analizar
<irruption> si pero es mucho mucho cacao para un lego en esto como yo
<juan-arg> irruption: es siemple.. cuando mas sensillo tengas el sistema montado.. mas faci es de auditar y menos probavilidades de que tengan puerta trasera tenes
<irruption> ok pero eso requiere mucho autoanalisis y comprension en la materia que se maneja yo parato de cero como usuario basico que soy
<juan-arg> irruption: por eso como te dije armate un lfs y intalale tor+privoxy+wayland+icewisel
<juan-arg> irusi queres seguiridad, si no usas una libreta de un solo uso
<hyperair> hi. there's someone on #ubuntu-irc by the name of nacho claiming he's banned here.
<juan-arg> irruption: ya que incluso los sistemas de criptografia cuantica fueron vulnerados recientemente
<irruption> juan-arg hay algo especialmente que no me gusta en tor los servidores de tor en su mayoria se identifican como tor y muy pocos esconden su verdadera condicion
<juan-arg> irruption: ?
<irruption> eso no es nada anonimo en tor
<juan-arg> irruption: no te olvides que son 7 llaves pgp que creaste vos cada 2 minutos
<cousteau> hyperair, maybe #ubuntu-es-ops is a best place to ask...
<irruption> si compruebalo con tor y vete a yourip.us y lo veras
<juan-arg> y que cada ip que no se ven entre si tienen una sola llave para la parte del trayecto que les coresponde
<hyperair> cousteau: alright, thanks.
<irruption> bueno yo solo queria una vpn tan facil de hacer funcionar como en windows para ubuntu y he terminado hablando de tor cuando tor es un apartado que ya tengo muy superado
<heber> hola a todos
<heber> desiculpen, pero tengo un problema
<heber> soy nuevo en linux
<Nando> heber, en GNU/Linux
<heber> si GNU/linux ubuntu11.4
<heber> tengo un problema con el gestor de actualizaciones
<cousteau> si?
<heber> 'E:Línea 56 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)'
<heber> me tira ese error
<cousteau> has estado tocando ese archivo?
<heber> queria actualizar repositorios
<heber> desde la consola
<Nando> heber, bueno muestranos el source.list
<cousteau> qué dice esa línea?
<Nando> cousteau, heber : si mejor esa linea
<cousteau> qué devuelve   sed '56p;d' /etc/apt/sources.list
<cousteau> (forma rápida de ver lo que dice la línea)
<heber> yo lo intente actualizar ayer
<Nando> heber, muestrano la linea 56
<heber> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu >
<CloudStrife> el " > " es el error ...
<heber> como lo soluciono
<Nando> heber, en consola comando: sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<Nando> heber, te abrira el archivo
<Nando> heber, borras el ">"
<Nando> heber, y guardas
<Nando> heber, luedo en consola
<Nando> heber, sudo apt-get update
<Nando> heber, cuentanos ?
<heber> creo que lo estoy haciendo mal
<heber> E: Línea 56 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<heber> ire a buscar la linea 56 de nuevo
<heber> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu
<cousteau> espera, sin el > seguirá estando mal
<cousteau> tiene que ser del tipo   deb http://repositorio versión sección [sección...]
<cousteau> mejor pega el sources.list en paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> o las líneas de alrededor de la 56
<Nando> heber, ya vi el error
<Nando> esta en http:// lo correcto es http//:
<granjero> Nando, es http://
<Nando> a mierda no mentira
<Nando> granjero, si cierto
<CloudStrife> deberia poner alguna sección entonces
<Nando> CloudStrife, cousteau : creo que se debe poner el nombre de la version
<Nando> heber, que Ubuntu estas usando ?
<Nando> heber, version
<cousteau> pega todo el sources.lsit; sospecho que algo se ha saltado a la línea de abajo
<heber> ubuntu11.4
<cousteau> en paste.ubuntu.com, no aquí
<c0dex-> alguien en facebook ah logrado sacarse fotos desde la webcam?
<c0dex-> y le salga el setting de allow or denied de la cam con el flash?
<heber> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu
<heber> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu
<heber> esa es la linea 56 y 57 de sources.list
<cousteau> pues... ahí falta algo
<cousteau> y si las borras y añades el ppa con apt-add-repository?
<heber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636708/
<Nando> heber, prueba por sustituir la linea 56 por: http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu/ natty main
<Nando> heber, perdon por deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu/ maverick main
<Nando> heber, y la 57 por deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bdrung/backports/ubuntu/ maverick main
<Nando> heber, recuerda que despues de hacer los cambios y guardar debe hacer un: sudo apt-get update
<Nando> heber, para que se reflejen los cambios
<PipeFG> como se llaman los iconos de del panel?
<GridCube> lanzadores
<PipeFG> mmm
<PipeFG> no se llaman algo de app
<PipeFG> o algo asi??
<GridCube> estas usando unity?¿
<PipeFG> 10.04
<heber> si estoy usando unity
<PipeFG> los lanzadores son los programas que ago yo
<GridCube> no
<PipeFG> es desir los programas que agrego
<PipeFG> pero los que biene ya predeterminado
<PipeFG> como los del volument
<PipeFG> y todos eso
<GridCube> applet?
<GridCube> dockclet?
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> XD
<PipeFG> cual es la diferencia??
<GridCube> en que uno va en un dock y el otro en un panel?
<PipeFG> los que van en el panel
<PipeFG> applet
<GridCube> supongo que se llamaran applets si
<PipeFG> deja me ver como los re instalo
<PipeFG> yt edigo
<cousteau> Nando, 11.04 es natty, no maverick
 * cousteau se retira a descansar
<Nando> cousteau, cierto
<PipeFG> ne sesito k me ayuden
<PipeFG> como puedo isntalar esto
<PipeFG> https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<PipeFG> que son los indicadores d e ubuntu
<PipeFG> pero no se como isntalarlos
<GridCube> PipeFG, >sudo apt-get install indicator-applet
<PipeFG> nop
<PipeFG> me dice
<PipeFG> : No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<PipeFG> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<PipeFG> a no le puse eso al lado del sudo calmado
<PipeFG> dice que ya esta instalado
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> pues cierra el otro gestop
<GridCube> r
<GridCube> oh ya esta instalado
<GridCube> pues
<PipeFG> si ests instalado
<PipeFG> es k toy bieno si existe algguna manera de tenerlo tambien en linux mint
<PipeFG> entonces toy biendo cual es
<PipeFG> es que enrealidad
<PipeFG> quiero el icono que parese mensaje
<PipeFG> que esta al lado del nombre
 * GridCube no sabe
<PipeFG> como dices??
<GridCube> yo uso xubuntu 10.04 y no tengo esas cosas :P
<PipeFG> pero supongo k se puede agrwgar
<GridCube> supongo mint esta basado en ubuntu, supongo que podes, pero ni idea
<PipeFG> de poder se puede
<PipeFG> la pregunta e scomo
<PipeFG> de eschoencontre la solucion de como tener el menu de linux mint en ubutnu
<PipeFG> y yo justo kiero lo contrario
<heber> gracias amigos
<YoEL> holas... quisiera saber si wine soporta M$ office 2010.. solo el word
<omar> Hola a todos!!
<omar> consulta: enciendo el pc me da el grub y luego de seleccionar Ubuntu 10.04 ó Windows 7 todo se va a negro, no pasa nada
<omar> en ambos sistemas pasa lo mismo
<p0fk> reinstala el grub
<omar> No hay problemas con el grub
<omar> de hecho llego al grub y los problemas vienen después de eso
<p0fk> algun error ?
<omar> la verdad es que no arroja ninguno
<omar> porque todo se va a negro luego del grub
<p0fk> reinistala el grub en el mbr
<omar> ok,
<omar> me darías el comando o lo busco en google?
<p0fk> no me acuerdo bien
<omar> lo que no recuerdo y se tengo que borrar el que ya tengo o no?
<p0fk> pero es como grub-intall /dev/sdx
<p0fk> pero es como grub-install /dev/sdx
<omar> el problema es que si se va todo  negro cómo abro una terminal?
<p0fk> con un livecd
<p0fk> en modo recue
<omar> ah, ok
<p0fk> rescue*
<omar> tienes razón
<omar> lo haré
<omar> gracias por los consejos
<p0fk> de nada
<p0fk> US20
<luis_> hola
<luis_> no entiendo qué le ha pasado a mi portátil ya dos veces: acabo de identificarme en ubuntu, hago un par de cosillas y, de repente, la pantalla se funde a negro mientras me da mensajes que no comprendo
<luis_> tengo que desconectarla del cable de alimentación para poder resetear
<luis_> ¿nadie me ayuda?
<erAbuelo> luis_: que mensajes te da ?
<luis_> es que no lo he leído
<erAbuelo> pues deberias
<luis_> me he puesto tan nerviosos que no lo he hecho
<erAbuelo> y no apages con el cable
<luis_> pero la primera vez me pasó mientras navegaba
<erAbuelo> intenta esta combinacion de teclas: Alt+PetSiS+REISUB
<luis_> y la segunda al mover unos archivos
<luis_> sí, intenté esa combinación, pero no respondía
<erAbuelo> intenta mirar los mensajes que da, sino es imposible
<erAbuelo> miraste bien la combinacion de teclas ?
<erAbuelo> seguro que la probaste ?
<luis_> sí, pro no respondía
<erAbuelo> en teoria si el kernel esta vivo deberia responder
<luis_> he estado revisando los archivos visores de sucesos por si podía rescatar la información acerca de qué ha sucedido
<luis_> pero, nada, no me aclaro
<erAbuelo> lo siento pero sin mas datos no puedo ayudarte
<luis_> gracias de todos modos :-)
<Tiffon> nas
<XuMuK> hola
<fzeta> compañía nas tardes ;)
<stamp_> buenas, alguien podria decirme por que en esta configuracion no puedo conectar a servidor y con windows si puedo sin problemas , que es lo que falla: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k4v0pk&s=7
<jachavez> alguno me dice si es confiable poner gnome3 en ubuntu 11.04
<jachavez> es que trato de entrar a gnome clasico pero no me carga!
<Darkgod66> hola gente buen dia para todos...
<Darkgod66> necesito opiniones, cual consideran que es la mejor distro para una netbook?
<Darkgod66> genteeeeeeeee
<miniminiyo> Hola, alguien sabe como ahcer para que la aplicacion "conky" muestre mi ip externa e interna en la informacion que da?
<miniminiyo> es que he buscado por google y no ay nada claro..ni un comando tipico ni nada...y he visto mucha gente con el puesto..
<miniminiyo> con el dato..de cual es la ip externa y la interna
<omikron4> miniminiyo: yo te lo digo...
<miniminiyo> omikron4: gracias xD
<omikron4> lo que pasa es que deberas configurar el conky
<omikron4> yo te envio el script y tu le debes indicar la ruta para el
<miniminiyo> emmm
<miniminiyo> oka
<miniminiyo> si yo ya e configurado mi conky con  todas als opciones que me ah parecido interesntes+colores y demas a mano xD con gedit ejej
<stamp_> Hola tengo configurado este servidor parawindows y funciona  pero con linux no consigo conectar al servidor donde esta el fallo? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k4v0pk&s=7
<mimecar> que es lo que falla?
<stamp_> mimecar falla la conexion me dice que no puede conectar al servidor
<stamp_> y tengo el dcertificado descargado de la misma pagina mediante la consola
<stamp_> no se si deberia seleccionar la opcion tap donde aparece la compresion lzo
<mimecar> ¿has puesto el certificado en la carpeta que toca?
<stamp_> si en la carpeta de openvpn etc/openvpn
<gumbo72> a ver, necesito ayuda de vosotros para reparar una particion que no puedo montar, porque dice: mount: tipo fs incorrecto, opción incorrecta, superbloque incorrecto en /dev/sda5,     falta página de código o programa ayudante, u otro error
<mimecar> !detalles gumbo72
<kubot> gumbo72: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<gumbo72> ese es un mensaje de error al montarlo
<gumbo72> bueno, al intentarlo
<omikron4> sudo mount /dev/sda5
<omikron4> pero prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<gumbo72> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sda5 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<gumbo72> el mensaje de error que yo he puesto sale al usar, como root, mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mimecar> omikron4: no repitas tantas letras
<miniminiyo> es que tiene un fallo en el teclado
<mimecar> gumbo72: pon en pastebin todo el texto que sale desde el comando
<stamp_> mimecar , en la ventana general donde aparece la compresion LZO deberia seleccionar tambien TAP?
<stamp_> oO FALTA ALGO MAS POR ACTIVAR?
<mimecar> normalmente con la configuración por defecto es suficiente
<omikron4> lo siento.. no me funciona el teclado mimecar
<gumbo72> http://pastebin.com/UXhrdVW8
<stamp_> ERROR en el teclado con las mayusculas
<mimecar> gumbo72: ¿que sistema de archivos tiene ese partición?
<gumbo72> ext4
<stamp_> mimecar segun la informacion de las ventanas openvpn lo tengo instalado verdad?
<mimecar> debería
<mimecar> gumbo72: sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mimecar> siempre que exista /mnt , ubuntu usa /media
<stamp_> pues donde esta el problema si con windows me funciona sin mas
<omikron4> ya cambie el tecldo pero parece que es cosa de la laptop
<stamp_> ?
<omikron4> y es que no se como desconectar el de la laptop
<gumbo72> dice (solo): mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/sda5 no existe
<mimecar> stamp_: no te da ningún error?
<omikron4> pero es que tu tienes qu vr si existe el dispositivo
<mimecar> gumbo72: ¿esa partición existe?
<stamp_> mimecar ,aunque con windows lo uso con fppt o algo asi pero con linux ubuntu segun la pagina la configuracion tiene que ser desde openvpn
<gumbo72> si, es mas, hasta hace menos de un dia ahi hacia boot para usar ubuntu
<omikron4> ls /dev | grep sd[a-z0-9]
<stamp_> mimecar el unico error que me da es que no puede levantar el servidor openvpn o algo asi
<gumbo72> sda
<gumbo72> sda1
<gumbo72> sda2
<gumbo72> sda3
<gumbo72> sda4
<mimecar> tu estas usando un cliente, no un servidor
<gumbo72> sda7
<mimecar> gumbo72: sda5 no existe
<stamp_> si supongo que lo tengo instaladon como cliente no como servidor
<omikron4> pues como veras no tienes /dev/sda5 gumbo72
<stamp_> como lo puedo saber si es como cliente o como servidor?
<mimecar> si creas la conexión con el gestor de redes es cliente
<gumbo72> Todo esto me ha pasado desde que (ya no se cual es, pero ubuntu estaba en ella) la particione para probar fedora 15, que me dejaron un cd
<stamp_> si en las imagenes asi se describe entonces lo estoy configurando desde cliente pero por que no conecta?
<mimecar> gumbo72: abre gparted y haz una captura de pantalla
<gumbo72> como puedo saber entonces donde estñ
<gumbo72> donde esta la particion donde tengo ubuntu instalado
<mimecar> stamp_: con un "no me conecta" no se puede ver que falla
<omikron4> gumbo72:  sudo /sbin/fdisk -l | grep [hs]da | sed -e 's/*/ /g' | awk '{ print $1,$6.$7 }' | sed -e 's/ /_/g' > partitions.txt"
<stamp_> bien ahora te mando otra imagen del eror pero viene a decir lo mismo
<stamp_> y el error es un error de no conexion
<gumbo72> ya la subo
<omikron4> bueno quita lo ultimo a >parttions
<gumbo72> omikron4: me sale un prompt
<gumbo72> ok
<omikron4> asi... gumbo72
<omikron4> sudo /sbin/fdisk -l | grep [hs]da | sed -e 's/*/ /g' | awk '{ print $1,$6.$7 }' | sed -e 's/ /_/g'
<gumbo72> Disco_bytes
<gumbo72> /dev/sda1_Desconocido
<gumbo72> /dev/sda2_Linuxswap
<gumbo72> /dev/sda3_Compaqdiagnostics
<gumbo72> /dev/sda4_W95Ext'd
<gumbo72> /dev/sda5_Linux
<gumbo72> /dev/sda6_Linux
<mimecar> gumbo72: no aprendes
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> y usa pastebin
<gumbo72> lo siento. Ahi va el pantallazo http://img706.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img706/1659/pantallazous.png
<mimecar> sda5 tiene errores
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en esa partición?
<gumbo72> con el dvd de fedora 15 la particioné
<mimecar> el dvd si no lo instalas no modifica nada en el sistema
<gumbo72> pero lo instalé
<mimecar> ¿como lo instalastes?
<mimecar> si estuviera bien instalado esa partición tendría datos
<gumbo72> era un instalador grafico, parecido al de ubunut
<mimecar> ¿no te ha dado ningún error?
<gumbo72> no, la instalación para el fue buena
<mimecar> si en gparted aparece la partición pero para el sistema no existe algo ha fallado
<gumbo72> mira esto, quizas ayude: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51438/unable-to-boot-after-fedora-15-was-uninstalled
<gumbo72> también es mia
<mimecar> ¿fedora te funciona?
<gumbo72> la cosa es que desde fedora aparecia el grub, pero solo me aparecia fedora, así que metí este live cd y formatee su partición (llamame tonto, no te cortes)
<mimecar> ¿has formateado la partición que contiene grub y fedora?
<gumbo72> así es, es que el modem usb no había manera de que me lo reconociera, pero si sirve de algo sigo teniendo el dvd
<gumbo72> y no sabia otra manera de desinstalarlo
<mimecar> entonces ahora tienes un sistema que no arranca con ubuntu?
<mimecar> gumbo72: para algo existe el canal de soporte de fedora
<mimecar> ¿como has formateado la partición?
<gumbo72> a través de gparted
<gumbo72> ya, pero en su momento no caí. Esto lo agrego a mi lista de cosas a tener en cuenta en el mundo de linux
<mimecar> ahora puedes iniciar ubuntu?
<gumbo72> no, me aparece una pantalla negra, con un titulo que pone grub (y mas info), con un prompt
<mimecar> entonces lo primero es que reinstales grub
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<gumbo72> me pongo ya mismo a ello
<gumbo72> ahora te cuento
<gumbo72> muchas gracias, de verdad :)
<mimecar> gumbo72: piensa antes de borrar cosas
<sleeper> mimecar este es el error que me sale al intentar conectar al servidor:  http://oi55.tinypic.com/157ja6a.jpg
<sleeper> y la cuestion era sobre esto: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k4v0pk&s=7
<mimecar> sleeper: has iniciado el demonio de openvpn?
<sleeper> es posible que no creo que no
<sleeper> como se hace?
<sleeper> aunque network openvpn lo descargue usando una tuto con comandos
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado después de instalar openvpn?
<sleeper> openvpn hace dias que lo tengo instalado
<sleeper> openvpn network
<sleeper> supongo que el firewall de ubuntu no sera el responsable
<sleeper> de la no conexion
<mimecar> si lo has activado es posible
<sleeper> qlo tengo activado y configurado como el firewall de windows para que no haga el ping o el eco
<sleeper> he de crearle alguna excepcion al firewal ?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ayuda decir que has activado el cortafuegos
<mimecar> tendrás que abrir los puertos
<sleeper> si para que no responda con un ping a los hackers
<mimecar> con responder al ping no hacen nada
<mimecar> abre los puertos
<sleeper> pues en windows por seguridad lo tienen config por defecto para que no haga ping
<sleeper> yo puse el comando en windows para comprobarlo y asi era
<mimecar> lo veo un poco exagerado
<sleeper> pues hay tutos para ubuntu para hacer lo mismo
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> como puedo cambiar lo de que ubuntu tienda a tirar de swap muchas veces cuando no es necesario?
<satonio> a veces se come todo el swap disponible y empieza a causar problemas de estabilidad
<satonio> teniendo bastante memoria libre
<sleeper> hay una opcion tcp + puerto a seleccionar en openvpn network debo crear una regla tanto en el firewall como en el openvpn network + puerto seleccionado?
<sleeper> mimecar
<mimecar> abre los puertos que necesites
<sleeper> ya tengo muchos abiertos que no uso
<sleeper> pero con abrir uno solo bastaria no
<sleeper> ?
<mimecar> abre los puertos que necesite openvpn
<sleeper> el que me marca por defecto en la ventana y que esta sin activar o cualquier otro que ya tengo abierto en el router y que no uso sirve?
<sleeper> mimecar
<mimecar> el que necesite openvpn
<mimecar> no puedes abrir el puerto que te apetezca
<sleeper> y por que el firewall de windows no da ese problema  con el firewall usando fppt con el mismo servidor
<sleeper> ?
<mimecar> el de windows solo bloquea las conexiones de entrada
<mimecar> si te meten un troyano puede salir sin problemas
<gumbo72> mimecar, tengo que reiniciar un momento, ahora te cuento
<sleeper> yo lo tengo configurado para que no bloquee las conexiones de entrada pero si para permitir las de salida en ubuntu
<sleeper> mimecar
<mimecar> eso es lo mismo que no tener cortafuegos
<mimecar> haz un ping al servidor
<sleeper> rectifico lo tengo configurado para que solo permita la entrada  a las excepciones y con libertad para las salidas
<sleeper> mimecar
<mimecar> abre los puertos de openvpn
<sleeper> ok
<sleeper> salgo ahora
<edward_> Hola
<gumbo> ya estoy
<gumbo> mimecar: como compruebo si lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> que programa?
<gumbo> el grub, soy el del problema despues de fedora
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿ya has iniciado el sistema instalado?
<gumbo> no te entiendo, te refieres a ubuntu?
<mimecar> si
<gumbo> voy a intentarlo, 1 momento
<vicio> hola a todos
<gumbo72> mimecar: de momento me sigue saltando la pantalla negra que describí con mas exactitud antes
<mimecar> has reinstalado grub en tu sistema?
<gumbo72> si
<gumbo72> pero desde el live cd
<gumbo72> recuerda que no puedo acceder a la particion de ubuntu
<mimecar> montas la versión de ubuntu ya instalado?
<mimecar> si instalastes fedora en sda5 y tenías antes ubuntu ahí lo has perdido
<gumbo72> no, en una particion aparte que cree durante el proceso de instalacion
<gumbo72> en sda7
<mimecar> ¿no modificastes sda5?
<gumbo72> era una particion que ocupaba casi todo, y el instalador me dio la opcion de redimensionarla a un tamaño más pequeño, y usar el espacio sobrante para fedora
<mimecar> ¿hicistes un backup de tus datos antes?
<gumbo72> no tenía espacio (ni disco duro externo) para hacerlo
<mimecar> nunca se modifican particiones sin un backup
<mimecar> intenta reparar los errores de sda5
<gumbo72> otra cosa a apuntarse
<mimecar> sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<gumbo72> http://pastebin.com/SkL7igBg
<gumbo72> pero ya emos visto con gparted que si que estiste
<mimecar> parece que la partición está dañada
<gumbo72> si
<lycan> Hola q tal
<lycan> como instalo xubuntu manualmente
<lycan> digo a la hora de hacer las particiones del disco
<mimecar1> lycan: ya tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<lycan> epale mimecar1 si bueno no tengo datos aqui en la portatil
<dimas_> alguien tienen tiempo para ayudarme i compilar un programa?
<mimecar> lycan: entonces sigue los pasos del live cd de xubuntu
<mimecar> si tienes 1.5 GB de ram, mínimo 1.5 GB de swap
<lycan> si eso es lo que tengo de ram
<lycan> me recomendaron que particionara manualmente y coloca /home con 60gb, / con 16 gb y swap de 4 gb
<lycan> para que tuviera un buen desempeño
<mimecar> swap de 4 GB no
<lycan> ok
<mimecar> el resto de las particiones está bien
<lycan> :s
<lycan> es demasiado swap
<lycan> le pongo 3gb?
<mimecar> con 1.5 GB ya puedes hibernar
<jorge4> Ola wenas tardes....He instalado xp, win7 y ubuntu y me pasa algo rarisimo. En ubuntu todo va de lujo...reconoce el dvd, 2 disco ide y un SATA. Bien..entro en Win7 y el SATA...psss ..ni rastro y en WinXp...tampoco...¿Os ha pasado algo parecido? Decir que el sata lo he añadido posteriormente de las instalaciones del los S.O. Thank...
<lycan> soy novato en esto de gnu/linux por eso pregunto tanto
<mimecar> por poner 3 GB el sistema te funcionará también
<mimecar> jorge4: en ubuntu te funciona todo?
<jorge4> si mimecar..lo monta y funciona bien...
<lycan> si porq es normal que al hibernar y salir el salvapantallas, el equipo se guinde mimecar?
<mimecar> si son fallos en windows tendrás que preguntar en OT o en un canal de windows
<mimecar> lycan: en un sistema actualizado no
<lycan> esta actualizado hasta esta mañana
<lycan> por eso la pregunta
<jorge4> Ok..mimecar de este misterio, llevo toda la mañana buscando info...solo me quedaba aquí, a ver si alguien ha tenido este tipo de situación, en varias instalaciones. De todos modos gracias, mimecar
<dimas_> mimecar hola, estas?
<mimecar> de momento si
<dimas_> mimecar serias tan amable en ayudarme compilar un programa?
<mimecar> ¿cual es la duda concreta?
<dimas_> es que no entiendo much esto del GIT
<dimas_> me ayudas?
<dimas_> te doy la pagina y lo hacemos paso por paso?
<mimecar> ¿cual es la duda concreta?
<dimas_> es que dice que debo tener el git instalado...tendrias que ver la pagina pero si no tienes tiempo entonces no importa
<dimas_> por eso no se explaicar cual es el problema talves debo hacer algo con el git que no he hecho
<mimecar> instalalo desde el centro de software
<dimas_> mimecar ya probe instalar la version que viene con ubuntu y no funciona, es por eso que quiero tratar la nueva version desde project-source
<dimas_> si no sabes como hacerlo yo busco a alguien con mas conocimiento gracias
<mimecar> con git solo descargas el código fuente, me parece raro que no te sirva el cliente de ubuntu
<dimas_> a mi no me parece raro...es normal en ubuntu
<mimecar> no es normal
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da
<Itxshell> buen día Reisilver  XD
<Reisilver> hola
<Itxshell> como le va sr. Reisilver ?
<Reisilver> señor ?¿
<Itxshell> es por respeto
<Reisilver> biien gracias
<lycan> sos
<vicio> mmm muy diferente los canales en ingles a los de español aqui no preguntan nada jaja
<Ignacio> Hola!
<vicio> hola
<Ignacio> Necesito ayuda
<vicio> en que
<Ignacio> esto miren: /sbin/mkfs.ext3: symbol lookup error: /sbin/mkfs.ext3: undefined symbol: undo_io_manager
<Ignacio> tienen idea?
 * Ignacio Hola!
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<vicio> que es lo que quieres hacer que te manda ese error
<Ignacio> mkfs.ext3
<Ignacio> no uso ubuntu uso fedora..
<mimecar> entonces mejor pregunta en el canal de fedora
<Ignacio> ok..
<Ignacio> Hay algun problema?
<Matar-Proceso> Hola buenas tardes.
<Itxshell> buenas tardes
<Ignacio> HOla!
<Matar-Proceso> Tengo un problema, es el siguiente : Tengo una shell y dentro de ella instalado un proceso psyBNC, pero lo quiero eliminar para poder ocuparlo en otra cosa, ¿Cómo lo elimino?
<Guest46083> Hola gente de Ubuntu
<Ignacio> CTRL+C? o CTRL+D?
<Guest46083> tengo un problema con la version 11.04
<Guest46083> luego de intalarla con la version de 64bits, al pasar el grub me queda solamente el puntero y queda en ese estado
<Guest46083> alguin conoce este problema de esta version?
<Ignacio> ni idea..
<Ignacio> intenta resintalar
<mimecar> Guest46083: ¿comprobastes que estaba bien descargada?
<Itxshell> su pc soporta graficamente la version 11.04?
<Guest46083> si baje la version de 64 bits de la pagina oficial
<mimecar> Guest46083: eso no tiene nada que ver
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado la suma md5?
<Guest46083> y lo reintsale dos veces ya
<Ignacio> mimecar: Debes verificar el tamaño del archivo, un MB y arruina todo!
<Guest46083> no eso no lo hice, como se hace?
<Ignacio> Guest46083: Debes verificar el tamaño del archivo, un MB y arruina todo!
<mimecar> !md5sum
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mimecar> Ignacio: no
<Itxshell> Ignacio, el lo instalo no es problema del disco
<Matar-Proceso> Tengo un problema, es el siguiente : Tengo una shell y dentro de ella instalado un proceso psyBNC, pero lo quiero eliminar para poder ocuparlo en otra cosa, ¿Cómo lo elimino?
<mimecar> Guest46083: comprueba primero que la iso está bien descargada
<Ignacio> Pero talvez el archivo pesa menos de lo que deberia pesar
<Ignacio> es lo que quiero decir!
<mimecar> Ignacio: puede estar corrupto y tener el mismo tamaño
<Ignacio> Eso.. es a lo que me refiero!
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: con top busca el pid del proceso
<mimecar> después kill pid
<Ignacio> killall startx ?
<mimecar> Ignacio: eso es muy mala idea
<Ignacio> Mimecar: Killall startx?
<mimecar> si
<Ignacio> mimecar: Entones??
<Matar-Proceso> El PID es 80571, debería matarlo así --> killall 80571
<Ignacio> a ya se
<Matar-Proceso> ¿?
<Ignacio> killall python
<mimecar> si un proceso se ha quedado bloqueado, matas el proceso, no el servidor
<Ignacio> o por que no init 5?
<Ignacio> o init 6 (reinicia la pC)
<mimecar> Ignacio: dejalo ya
<Ignacio> mimecar: ?
<mimecar> para dar soluciones peligrosas, no participes
<Matar-Proceso> ¿Cómo lo mencioné es, o no?
<Ignacio> init 5?
<Matar-Proceso> Por favor..
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: si
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, muchas gracias, como siempre usted ayudando mi estima. Se le agradece.
<Matar-Proceso> Estimado*
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, disculpe, pero no me funciona.
<mimecar> de que usuario es el proceso?
<mimecar> en top te aparece que es de root?
 * Ignacio mimecar: ¿Ubuntu y Fedora a la vez?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> ubuntu virtualizado
<Ignacio> O_o
<Ignacio> Aver alguna persona.. Me dice algun juego?
<mimecar> las dos distribuciones son prácticamente iguales
<Ignacio> mimecaR: En eso tienes razon!
 * Ignacio Tengo Frío :S
 * ivancp .
<Ignacio> ??
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/637027
<Ignacio> me parece que el problema es:  ./psybnc
<Matar-Proceso> No entiendo... :/
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: que error te da al usar kill ?
<Matar-Proceso> No matching proccesses belonging to you were found
<mimecar> cuando usas top te sale de nuevo el proceso?
<Matar-Proceso> Si
<mimecar> ¿con el mismo pid?
<Matar-Proceso> Si mimecar.
<mimecar> entonces no te puede decir que no encuentra el proceso
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/637028/
<Matar-Proceso> Allí están las acciones efectuadas, paso a paso.
<mimecar> no sale
<altsupwin> buenas tardes
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, ¿Qué no sale?
<altsupwin> tengo un error importante sin tocar nada en el gestor de actualizaciones
<mimecar> Unknown Paste ID!
<mimecar> !ask altsupwin
<kubot> altsupwin: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<altsupwin> http://pastebin.com/zZ2YTtRF
<altsupwin> este es el mensaje, no puede iniciarse el gestor de actualizaciones
<altsupwin> No se ha podido inicializar la información de los paquetes...
<mimecar> altsupwin: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<altsupwin> 11.04
<altsupwin> voy a actualizar y se me cierra con ese mensaje de pastebin
<mimecar> antes del error, ¿tenías el sistema actualizado?
<arp-> hace: sudo apt-get update
<arp-> primero
<altsupwin> si,  de ayer
<mimecar> ¿usas repositorios de ppa?
<altsupwin> y me da error
<altsupwin> alguno, cromium y alguno más que falló
<altsupwin> que nunca habia fallado, pocos, 2 ó 3
<mimecar> desactiva todos los repositorios de ppa
<mimecar> y actualiza el listado con apt-get update
<altsupwin> como desactivo ppa si no puedo entrar al gestor en modo grafico?
<altsupwin> disculpas por mi ignorancia
<mimecar> eso ya va mutando
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona el entorno gráfico?
<altsupwin> haber me refiero a que puedes entrar por ahí
<mimecar> tienes entorno gráfico si o no
<altsupwin> por gestor de actualizaciones, sé que hay un botón abajo a la izquierda que dice configuracion que te lleva a la visualizacion de repositorios y software a terceros etc en ubuntu en modo grafico queria decir
<altsupwin> la gráfiza no es el problema
<altsupwin> el problema es que se me cierra el gestor de actuallizaciones y no se desactivar esos repos
<mimecar> entra en el centro de software, menú editar, origenes de software
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/637028/
<mimecar> y desmarca los repositorios de ppa
<altsupwin> ok gracias voy a probar
<Matar-Proceso> Perdón, se me cayó el Internet.
<Matar-Proceso> ¿Se ve ahora o aún no?
<mimecar> ahora si
<altsupwin> gracias
<altsupwin> ya pude quitar uno que era un inkspace
<mimecar> altsupwin: de momento quita todos
<altsupwin> pero el problema que me asusta que vi antes en el update es este ; Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<altsupwin>   404  Not Found
<altsupwin> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages
<altsupwin>   404  Not Found
<altsupwin> este no esta en ppa verdad?
<mimecar> ese repositorio está caido, no puedes hacer nada
<altsupwin> lo veo en ap-get update
<altsupwin> ahh?
<Matar-Proceso> :)
<altsupwin> y cual es ?
<mimecar> repositorio de ubuntu no me parece
<altsupwin> es importante?
<altsupwin> se se soluciona solo?
<altsupwin> o devo hacer algo?
<altsupwin> haber ahora que lo leo
<mimecar> cuando quites esos repositorios actualiza la información de los repositorios
<altsupwin> es ese el paquete que me cierra el gestor de actualizaciones dice que envie un reporte?
<mimecar> que paquete?
<Matar-Proceso> :/
<vicio> pues esta facil quitalo de los repositorios y haces un sudo aptitude update
<altsupwin> haber parece ser que no me se explicar
<mimecar> vicio: aptitude no está instalado en la 11.04
<altsupwin> donde quito ese paquete?
<vicio> ha no sabia de que version estaban hablando
<vicio> entonces apt-get update
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: killall psybnc
<mimecar> prueba eso
<altsupwin> empezare de nuevo
<Matar-Proceso> [15:36] <-psyBNC> Sat Jul 2 20:36:16 :Program Context : src/p_hash.c/useroutbound Line 482
<Matar-Proceso> [15:36] <-psyBNC> Sat Jul 2 20:36:16 :Received TERMINATE signal from terminal
<altsupwin> entiendo todo lo que hablamos, pero no entiendo , nunca he tenido un error en 8 años con el gestor de actualizaciones y pregunto si el paquete ;   Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<altsupwin>   404  Not Found
<altsupwin> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages
<altsupwin>   404  Not Found
<altsupwin>              lo puedo quitar por sources list ????
<mimecar> !paste altsupwin
<kubot> altsupwin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> altsupwin: no pegues texto en el canal
<Matar-Proceso> Eso me sale en la psyBNC como mensaje privado de -pryBNC
<altsupwin> ok
<vicio> altsupwin:si se puede lo que pasa ahi es que el sitio esta caido o no existe
<altsupwin> es que me preguntan por algo que empece por ello
<mimecar> no te afecta que el repositorio esté caido
<vicio> altsupwin:tienes que entrar y modificar los repositorios en la version 11 no se exactamente en donde este pero es algo como /etc/apt/source.list
<altsupwin> puse arriba el paste bien con el error con el que se me cierra el gestor... pregunto "solo" devido a mi ignorancia, si puedo quitar ese paquete o no es de eso el error
<vicio> altsupwin:edita ese archivo y quita la fuente que te aparece con error
<mimecar> altsupwin: un repositorio que está caido NO te afecta
<altsupwin> ok vicio pero es importante?
<altsupwin> volvera?, se arreglará; es importante este error, lo teneis ?? habeis hecho lo mismo?
<mimecar> si el repositorio no es de los servidores de ubuntu no es oficial
<altsupwin> ok mimecar
<vicio> altsupwin:si es importante la verdad por qeu ahi hay programas para instalacion pero no exactamente de sistema
<vicio> altsupwin:mas bien para instalacion de aplicaciones
<vicio> altsupwin:mas bien para instalacion de aplicaciones
<altsupwin> es que como es de natty , me pareció un error grave
<altsupwin> nosé
<vicio> altsupwin:o si no lo quieres borrar basta con que pongas un # al inicio de la linea y con eso queda
<altsupwin> habia pasado con ese paquete
<Matar-Proceso> No quiero molestar, ¿Pero hay solución a mi problema? Disculpas desde ya.
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: te ha fallado el último comando?
<altsupwin> siento molestar pero ; http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main i386 Packages  , no lo encuentro en sourceslist para quitarlo... de veras que sin tocar nada no entiendo esto
<mimecar> altsupwin: pon tu sources.list en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<altsupwin> ok voy un segundo, gracias
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, no me sale nada, solo pongo el comando y me sale [Look@orion (~)]$
<Matar-Proceso> Y en mensaje privado del -psyBNC me sale lo antes pegado en el canal.
<mimecar> para el sistema ese proceso no existe
<mimecar> ¿ese programa tiene más procesos?
<altsupwin> http://pastebin.com/NvynqryY
<Matar-Proceso> Pero yo en estos momentos estoy dentro de la psyBNC.
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: ¿no has salido del programa antes de matarlo?
<mimecar> altsupwin: si no lo tienes en el sources, sudo apt-get update
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, es que si salgo se queda colgado el nick.
<Matar-Proceso> ¿Lo desconecto por completo?
<altsupwin> tengo varios errores te pongo un pastebin
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: es lo que tendrías que haber hecho
<altsupwin> este es el paste del update : http://pastebin.com/HAhPref8
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, listo, me desconecté. Ahora aplicaré ¿killall PID o killall psybnc?
<mimecar> prueba los dos
<Matar-Proceso> Bien, deme un momento por favor.
<mimecar> altsupwin: quita el repositorio de google
<vicio> altsupwin: haz lo que dice mimecar ese es tu problema
<altsupwin> ya lo he quitado y hay errores graves segun ubuntu
<altsupwin> Falló al cargar la lista de paquetes
<vicio> altsupwin: quitaste todos los relacionados con google?
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar: El resultado es este -->  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/637043/
<altsupwin> si ese error me da desde el centro de software
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: que es lo que hace ese programa ?
<altsupwin> con este mensaje ; http://pastebin.com/9FqWpbyy
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, deja el nick en IRC conectado siempre. Después puedes ver tus mensajes, etc...
<mimecar> ya has cerrado todos los programas que lo usan?
<mimecar> incluso el irc
<altsupwin> despues de quitar el de google ----> http://pastebin.com/1wJGYgfE
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, si. Desconecté el psyBNC de la shell y todo, ahora no esta conectada.
<Matar-Proceso> Esta el proceso pero sin uso.
<mimecar> altsupwin: me sale poca información de tu error, parece un bug que ha aparecido hoy
<altsupwin> y tanto hoy
<mimecar> ¿que modificastes en el sistema antes del fallo?
<altsupwin> estoy flipando , nadie tiene 11.04 y no tiene ese error?
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: si sigue el proceso, reinicia el equipo
<vicio> que agregaste a tus repositorios
<altsupwin> nada ayer instalé cinelerra
<mimecar> altsupwin: ese error no
<mimecar> cinelerra de los repositorios?
<altsupwin> pero funciono, trabaje toda la noche y toda la mañana y ahora me dio por actualizar y vi el error
<vicio> si pero modificaste el archivo de repositorios o agregaste uno desde synaptic?
<altsupwin> nada
<altsupwin> de veras que algo entiendo y no he tocado nada
<altsupwin> por eso no entiendo este error
<mimecar> altsupwin: si se mantiene, crea un reporte de bug en launchpad
<mimecar> si es un bug, lo arreglarán
<altsupwin> ok era lo que pregunte, alguien que tenga cuenta puede reportarmelo, hay que registrarse?
<mimecar> que no salga mucha información de => libcrypt-rijndael-perl (NewVersion2) no tiene sentido
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, solución --> Killall -v psybnc
<vicio> o tambien por que no consigues los datos que deben de ir en el archivo de repositorios y lo sobre escribes para ver si se soluciona asi
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: ok
<altsupwin> es que me ha piyado  con mucho trabajo para el lunes y me extresado ""
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, muchas gracias por su ayuda de todas formas. Se le agradece.
<altsupwin> ^_^
<mimecar> altsupwin: te afecta ahora para tu trabajo?
<altsupwin> no pero me gustaría saber por que pasan estos fallos, soy curioso, este es el ordenata de un amigo que acavo de pasar al software libre ""ubuntu"" y si le pasa a él se pierde, si yo me pierdo....
<altsupwin> voy a reportar a launhpad , gracias
<mimecar> prueba a limpiar el cache de apt
<mimecar> sudo apt-get clean
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<altsupwin> ok
<Matar-Proceso> Una duda más que nada, cuando ejecuto rm psybnc (que es el nombre de la carpeta), me sale --> rm: psybnc: No such file or directory
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: ¿existe el archivo o carpeta?
<altsupwin> na ! error
<Matar-Proceso> Pero al hacer pwd o ls me sale esa carpeta llamada psybnc
<altsupwin> ahora me dice al quitar más ppas--- >  Falló al descargar los archivos de paquetes   y tb ---> Compruebe su conexión a Internet.  ¿si tengo Internet !!!
<mimecar> altsupwin: pon todo el texto en pastebin
<altsupwin> the it crowd ---> ¿ a provado a apagar y a encender el equipo ?  ------> ahora vuelvo   ( mimecar si solo pone eso en una ventana
<altsupwin> ahora vuelvo , gracias
<altsupwin> hola de nuevo
<altsupwin> al final como decia the it crowd --> reiniciando se soluciona ^_^
<altsupwin> 0 fallos
<altsupwin> gracias a tod@s por vuestra ayuda
<altsupwin> todo esto me extrañaba un montón, a veces no entiendo estos errores sin tocar nada... pero se solucionan supuestamente sin hacer nada ---> un reinicio...
<altsupwin> curioso cuanto menos las 2 horitas que llevo
<cousteau> Matar-Proceso, estás borrando una carpeta que está en la carpeta en la que estás, o estás borrando la carpeta en la que estás?
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, perdón no le entendí. Yo quiero borrar una carpeta simplemente.
<Matar-Proceso> Perdón, cousteau.
<Matar-Proceso> Como no pude, tuve que borrarles por sftp
<Matar-Proceso> Pero no es la gracia, yo quiero aprender cada día más, a ocupar la consola y sus comandos (que para eso fueron creados, para usarlos).
<cousteau> bueno, si ya la has borrado, nada...
<Matar-Proceso> cousteau, pero me podría enseñar.
<cousteau> como no sea que pusiste mayúsculas o minúsculas mal...
<Matar-Proceso> rm nombre_carpeta
<cousteau> en principio las carpetas se borran con   rm -R carpeta
<Matar-Proceso> Entiendo.
<cousteau> pero ten en cuenta que ya no se pueden recuperar, no van a la papelera
<cousteau> ("-R" = "recursivo")
<Matar-Proceso> Eso quiero, eliminarlo por completo.
<mimecar> cuidado con el rm recursivo
<Matar-Proceso> Acabo de parar el proceso de eliminación por sftp.
<Matar-Proceso> Bien me encuentro en /home/Look
<cousteau> sí, cuidado con las erratas en el rm que puedes borrar lo que no es
<Matar-Proceso> Eso al poner "pwd"
<cousteau> Matar-Proceso, bien, y cómo se llama la carpeta a borrar?
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: borralo con nautilus
<Matar-Proceso> Al poner "ls" me sale el archivo llamado "eggdrop"
<Matar-Proceso> Ese archivo quiero borrar.
<cousteau> si es un archivo, no hace falta -R
<Matar-Proceso> rm nombre-archivo
<Matar-Proceso> ¿No?
<cousteau> lo que dice mimecar es sensato; es menos arriesgado si se hace gráficamente
<cousteau> pero sí, sería así
<Matar-Proceso> Pero es que estoy dentro de una "SHELL".
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: usa midnight commander => mc
<cousteau> (además el borrado de archivos es menos peligroso que el de carpetas)
<mimecar> siguiente problema ?
<cousteau> Matar-Proceso, de qué? de SSH?
<Matar-Proceso> Si, por SSH cousteau.
<cousteau> desde otro Ubuntu?
<Matar-Proceso> De mi Ubuntu a una SHELL que eh contratado.
<cousteau> vale... abre nautilus, pulsa Ctrl-L y escribe sftp://ip.del.otro.pc/
<cousteau> y te conectas con sftp, que es un servicio de SSH :D
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: cuando tienes un problema ayuda que des esos "pequeños detalles sin importancia"
<Matar-Proceso> Lo logré, hoy aprendí algo nuevo, insignificante para algunos pero magnifico para mi.
<Matar-Proceso> Sin ustedes no aprendería lo poco y nada que se.
<cousteau> nautilus+ssh FTW
<dannyLopez> el gparted gestiona LVM?
<Matar-Proceso> Cuando me dice "make permiso denegado", ¿Existe otro comando como "make"?
<Matar-Proceso> Me refiero, al ocupar "make config" en un eggdrop.
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: no lo estas ejecutando con sudo verdad?
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, no, solo make config
<Matar-Proceso> Ya probé con sudo make config y tampoco funcionó.
<Matar-Proceso> Probé con "make config", "make iconfig" y aplicando "sudo" y nada.
<mimecar> que quieres compilar?
<Matar-Proceso> Me dice por respuesta "permiso denegado"
<Matar-Proceso> mimecar, un eggdrop para ocupar el proceso que maté anteriormente.
<dannyLopez> el gparted gestiona LVM?
<mimecar> Matar-Proceso: ¿como has descargado el código?
<Matar-Proceso> gmake ocupé mimecar.
<Matar-Proceso> Y me funcionó.
<mimecar> ok
<Matar-Proceso> No se por que funcionó mimecar. No entiendo muy bien.
<mimecar> que dicen las instrucciones del código para compilar?
<dannyLopez> en http://www.crcom.gov.co/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2735:portabilidad-numerica-mov esa página el final me dice missing plugin pero no se cual es
<dannyLopez> alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> mov => quicktime
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<dannyLopez> mimecar ► como me doy cuenta de que plugin es?
 * cousteau usa el plugin de mplayer
<cousteau> y parece que carga...
<cousteau> sí, y estaban los altavoces alticos...
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien me puede ayudar con mi driver b4312 que no me funsiona la wifi
<asnos_ausente> cual es el comando para borrar?
<mimecar> rm
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<dimas_> porque me salen las bocinas como como puertos de entradas y los microfonos como puertos de salida in Qjackctl?
<cod> Hola necesito saber que es lo que falla en esta conexion le he abierto un puerto pero no se conecta al servidor, alguna idea?: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=157ja6a&s=7
<cod> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k4v0pk&s=7
<cod> Hola necesito saber que es lo que falla en esta conexion le he abierto un puerto pero no se conecta al servidor, alguna idea?: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=157ja6a&s=7
<cod> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k4v0pk&s=7
<mimecar> ya has abierto todos los puertos que usa openvpn?
<cod> cuantos son en total por que para windows no he necesitado abrir ninguno
<mimecar> windows solo bloquea las conexiones en un sentido
<cod> ni en fftp ni en openvpn
<mimecar> y tiene reglas para los programas
<mimecar> ¿el servidor responde al ping?
<cod> yy tal como tengo configurado mi firewal en ubuntu debe ser igual
<hashashin> nas
<cod> si no por que ahora puedo usar desde ubuntu una vpn corriendola con wine  pero siendo una vpn nativa para ubuntu debo de tener ese problema con el firewall de ubuntu?
<mimecar> la vpn de wine funciona igual que la de ubuntu?
<cod> no lo creo pero asi deberian funcionar todas
<cod> mimecar
<mimecar> que programa estas usando para la von en wine?
<cod> ultrasurf
<mimecar> busca que usa ese programa para conectarse
<cod> unpues supongo que un puerto determinado esa harramienta es un rompe cortafuegos actua como un troyano aunque no lo sea
<cod> mimecar
<mimecar> si está actualizado no puedes "romper" un cortafuegos
<mimecar> usará un puerto como el 80 y luego te redireccionará en un servidor externo
<cod> mi ubuntu esta actualizado y con esa herramienta usada por los chinos contra la censura rompe el mio tanto en windows como en ubuntu
<cod> mimecar
<mimecar> mandará la conexión por otro puerto
<cod> se supone
<cod> pero por que openvpn network no hace lo mismo?
<mimecar> no estará bien configurado
<mimecar> o tienes puertos cerrados
<cod> endebo de tener unos 15 puertos abiertos en el router y mucho de ellos no los uso
<cod> mimecar
<cod> debo de tener
<mimecar> estas usando los puertos QUE QUIERE openvpn?
<cod> pero cuantos necesita openvpn?
<mimecar> ...
<cod> con uno bastaria o no
<cod> ?
<mimecar> necesita unos puertos concretos
<mimecar> si te inventas los puertos nunca te funcionará
<cod> supongo que uno en todo caso o dos como mucho uno para tcp y otro para udp ?
<mimecar> los que necesite
<cod> he buscado info sobre los puerto que requiere openvpn y no he encontrado nada claro
<cod> es como si no se precisara instalar ninguno
<cod> abrir ningun puerto
<cod> a mi estas cosa no me pasan en windows con las vpn
<cod> no tengo que abrir puertos ni na y tengo en windows unas 7 vpn
<cod> que si funcionan de marqavilla
<mimecar> o aprendes a configurarla o usas windows
<cod> si de eso yaq he me di cuenta hace tiempo
<cod> ya me di cuen...
<mimecar> desactiva el cortafuegos
<cod> lo que no entiendo es por que el firewall de ubuntu cuando detecta una conexion de entrada sospechosa o atipica no te avisa como en el de windows por si quieres permitirla?
<cod> mimecar
<mimecar> si que avisa
<mimecar> en los logs o en firestarter
<cod> a mi nunca me ha avisado y llevo ya años usando ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes firestarter en ejecución?
<cod> no tengo el propio facilon de ubuntu ufw
<cod> que es tan facil de configurar o un poco mas que el de windows pero no te informa si detecta una conexion nueva para que le concedas permisos
<mimecar> desactiva el cortafuegos y prueba la conexión
<cod> no servira ya probe y es un problema del nat del router que no permite su entrada o salida
<cod> quizas windows tiene una funcion para reenviar los puertos  y en ubuntu no ?
<mimecar> o usa otros puertos
<cod> redirigir los puertos
<cod> aunque no tengo tampoco la completa seguridad de que sea por los puertos por lo que no conecte
<mimecar> tendrás que descartar cosas
<cod> no hay para ubuntu ningun programa inteligente que redirija los puertos como en windows en este caso?
<mimecar> desactiva el cortafuegos del router y comprueba si esa es la causa del fallo
<cod> ok lo hare pero yo creo que si openvpn no es capaz de romper el cortafuegos de ubuntu no creo que pueda hacerlo con los puertos de mi router porque si no lo desvia al puerto 80 que es el que no restringe por defecto el firewall de ubuntu con el router sera mas de lo mismo
<mimecar> que manía tienes de que un programa rompa el cortafuegos
<cod> es que hasta ahora es lo unico que me ha funcionado en ubuntu vpn de ese estilo
<cod> mimecar
<cod> bueno salgo y pruebo pero sera mas de lo mismo  resultado negativo
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-03
<PipeFG> hola
<cousteau> o/
<ubuntu__> Hola q tal
<guampa> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ubuntu__> es normal que al salir la animacion del salvapantalla se quede guidado xubuntu 11.04
<guampa> he tenido problemas a veces con algun salvapantalla, por ahi depende de la placa de video algunos pueden dar problemas
<guampa> hay algunos que usan aceleracion 3d que no me anduvieron bien
<ubuntu__> guampa a mi se me queda guidado el sistema cuando aparece el que dice...linux ...blah blah blah
<guampa> ese usa aceleracion
<ubuntu__> uhmm
<guampa> proba seleccionando otro
<ubuntu__> si bueno esta en la opcion aleatorio, voy a volver a instalar el sistema y quito esa opcion guampa
<guampa> como volver a instalar?
<ubuntu__> pondre la opcion...oscurecer la pantalla a ver que tal
<ubuntu__> si, borre el sistema :(
<guampa> :/
<ubuntu__> estoy desde le live cd
<guampa> tenias habilitados los drivers de video acelerado?
<ubuntu__> nop solo instale el sistema y ya, lo actualice e instale algunos codecs
<ubuntu__> como habilito esa opcion
<ubuntu__> sera porq tengo poca ram
<guampa> cuanto tenes de ram? igual no tiene que ver eso con el video
<ubuntu__> 1,5 gb
<ubuntu__> ok
<guampa> na esta bien
<guampa> la ram esta bien
<ubuntu__> de hd 80
<ubuntu__> es una portatil viejita >.<
<guampa> el video acelerado no viene habilitado por defecto, al menos hasta 10.10 , con 11.04 no lo se
<guampa> pero eso se puede saber, una vez que lo tengas instalado de nuevo al sistema
<ubuntu__> ok man
<ubuntu__> voy para esa otra vez
<guampa> ok
<ubuntu__> oye guampa que es eso de fluendo mp3
<guampa> no lo conozco
<ubuntu__> ok
<Braiam> creo que es un paquete
<ubuntu__> ok Braiam
<ubuntu__> pero sino lo isntalo puedo escuchar mp3
<Braiam> creo que es la version libre del decodificador mp3
<Braiam> sí, eso es, un plugin para gstreamer
<ubuntu__> ok man gracias
<usuario_> buenas
<usuario_> tendo un pequeño
<usuario_> problemita
<usuario_> al intentar
<usuario_> instalar
<usuario_> un dispositivo de internet movil
<usuario_> me lo reconoce
<usuario_> perfecto
<guampa> !enter
<usuario_> pero no me deja abrirlo:(ç
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<usuario_> seguro
<guampa> usuario_: cuando lo conectaste te abrio el dialogo de conexion movil nueva?
<usuario_> no
<usuario_> pero en equipo me lo ve
<guampa> como te das cuenta que lo ve?
<usuario_> ¬¬  porque me aparece el simbolito de huawei
<usuario_> al igual que cuando pones un dispositivo usb cualquiera te aparece un simbolito
<guampa> o sea, en el escritorio? como si fuera una unidad de disco?
<guampa> podes pasarme una captura de pantalla usuario_?
<usuario_> si
<usuario_> el en escritorio no aparece, pero si en el equipo
<usuario_> ya subo la captura(en imageshack?)
<guampa> deja, lo que queria saber era eso, si te lo reconoce como unidad de disco
<guampa> proba esto
<guampa> abri una terminal y corre esto ---> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<usuario_> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<usuario_> Creando árbol de dependencias
<usuario_> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<usuario_> usb-modeswitch ya está en su versión más reciente.
<usuario_> El siguiente paquete se instaló automáticamente y no es necesario:
<usuario_>   chromium-browser-inspector
<guampa> ok
<guampa> corre esto usuario_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MV> Hola buenas tardes, ¿Como puedo mover un archivo a un directorio mediante consola?
<guampa> mv <archivo> <directorio>
<MV> La carpeta se llama "copia" y el archivo salt.h
<MV> mv satl.h copia
<MV> ?
<guampa> hah, justo como tu nick ;)
<MV> Si me se el comando, pero no la sintaxis de como utilizarlo.
<colo> MV: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Comandos_de_uso_frecuente
<usuario_> ya lo corri
<MV> Gracias, lo anotare y ya lo movi.
<guampa> usuario_: ok, ahora --> lsusb | pastebinit
<guampa> y pasame el link que te devuelve
<usuario_> http://pastebin.com/29XKvJDS
<guampa> pando: por favor, desenchufa el modem, volve a enchufarlo y tene listo este comando ---> tail -n 200 /var/log/messages | pastebinit
<guampa> cuando lo enchufes espera 10 segundos y dale enter al comando
<pando> ok
<pando> te paso el link de vuelta?
<guampa> si
<pando> http://pastebin.com/srFf0RnU
<guampa> una prueba mas: ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*
<guampa> fijate si ese comando te devuelve algo
<pando> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 2011-07-02 22:32 /dev/ttyUSB0
<pando> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 1 2011-07-02 22:32 /dev/ttyUSB1
<pando> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 2 2011-07-02 22:32 /dev/ttyUSB2
<guampa> ok
<guampa> tu modem es reconocido perfectamente, tendria que aparecerte en el administrador de redes en la solapa "banda ancha movil"
<guampa> te aparece algo en esa solapa¡
<guampa> ?
<pando> donde
<pando> esta el administrador de redes?
<guampa> en la zona del reloj
<pando> abajo a la derecha ?
<guampa> calculo que si
<pando> dale
<pando> perfecto :)
<pando> gracias
<guampa> por nada...te aparece ahi?
<lmuser> acabo de "tratar" de colocar nm-applet en fluxbox pero no funciona. Lo agregue a /usr/bin/startfluxbox y tambien a .fluxbox/startup... parece que "se carga en sistema" pero no aparece en el "area de notificacion" y entonces no puedo hacer nada... ... algun consejo?
<pando> si
<lmuser> :)
<lmuser> no hay nadie :P? xD
<guampa> nadie que pueda responder al menos :)
<pando> guampa:tengo otro problemita
<guampa> cual
<pando> mas que un problema es ganas de mejorar
<pando> el firefox
<guampa> que hay con FF?
<lmuser> gracias por tu respuesta guampa :P es para no quedarme pegado mirando el irc :P
<pando> yo cuando tengo que utilizar el wine (tengo que usar explorer por diferentes motivos)y cuando vuelvo para atras en una pagina se actualiza sola
<pando> en cambio el mozilla o crome o opera no :(
<pando> hay alguna forma de cambiar eso
<guampa> mira, en mi opinion es preferible que no se actualice sola al volver para atras. podes forzar que se recargue apretando F5 en cualquier navegador
<pando> si eso ya lo se o ctrl+r
<guampa> y tal vez haya algun plugin para FF, chrome etc que lo haga
<guampa> pero desconozco
<pando> pero a mi gusto es mas comodo que se actualize solo :D
<pando> ok
<pando> gracias lo buscare
<pando> y algun plugin para abrir imagenes en firefox??
<pando> proque instale el java
<pando> el adobe flash
<pando> y puse para buscar i instale todas las que habia pero me seguia sin abrir las imagenes :(
<pando> hasta me saltaba un cartel de que no habia plugins suficientes y cuando apretaba en el me decia que no habia plugins disponibles para instalar y los buscaba manualmente e instale todos pero se siguio sin arreglar
<lmuser> de haber hay pando, pero no recuerdo... antes tenia una extension en firefox para recargar cada X cantidad de tiempo todas las pestañas..
<lmuser> pero no me acuerdo
<Triviox> Buenas, alguno usa Conky? Tengo algún error en mi configuración por el que el calendario se ve mal; prestar atención al cursor del mouse, en el lugar donde "marca" la fecha en que estamos http://www.uploadimage.com.ar/images/45363885210229468202.jpg . Aquí les va mi .conkyrc http://pastebin.com/cn6u9yZF
<guampa> Triviox: lo hiciste vos ese conky?
<Triviox> lo modifiqué; sinceramente no recuerdo de donde saqué los originales de los que tome partes
<Triviox> supongo que por alguna de esas modificaciones el calendario me quedo "raro", que en vez de marcarse en negrita la fecha tira esos "rectangulos" de caracter no conocido.-
<guampa> en la consola sale bien todo el choclo que se le pasa a execpi
<Triviox> traté cambiando la tipografía; sacando y poniendo partes del calendario (que no me marque la fecha no me molesta, me joroba que la marque mal y haga un desajuste de números)
<guampa> proba poniendo todo eso en un script y llamando al script desde execpi
<Triviox> disculpá mi desconocimiento guampa pero no tengo ni idea de que es execpi; comenzaré a googlearlo :P
<guampa> pues esta en tu .conkyrc :)
<guampa> en la parte de la fecha
<Triviox> jaja como dije, solo tomé partes de un lado y otro :D
<guampa> "man conky" lo documenta
<Triviox> oks!
<jns_> buenas alguien me puede decir la ultima version del kernel de ubuntu ?
<jns_> tengo las
<jns_> tengo la * 2.6.32-32-generic-pae
<jns_> cual es la ultima version ?
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas jns_?
<totocolombia> buenas noches
<pandote> como se actualiza el firefox5??
<pandote> ya lo tengo descargado
<totocolombia> pregunta tengo un Hp pavillon a210m con amd athlon xp2400+ será que corre ubuntu 11.04?
<jns_> guampa, la 10.04
<jns_> guampa, pero no quiero actualizar, por eso pregunto hay una version nueva de kernel ?
<lsannin_> Holas
<lsannin_> una pregunta sobre el nuevo ubuntu
<lsannin_> en realidad no lo probre aun me recomiendan actualizarme a la version 11.04?
<guampa> jns_: si hay nuevas versiones
<lsannin_> nadie? quien ya probo el ubuntu 11.04
<guampa> lsannin_: que esperas saber? a muchos les ha ido bien / les ha gustado y a otros no
<lsannin_> bueno ahora tengo un laptop medio viejita, espero saber si tendria muchos problemas con eso
<guampa> que hardware tiene?
<lsannin_> procesar amd x2 2.0ghz ram 3gb video nvdia 7000m
<guampa> estas corriendo ubuntu ahora en la laptop? si estas corriendo ubuntu con efectos de escritorio y/o driver acelerado activado probablemente ande bien
<lsannin_> aun con la vesion 10.04 tengo problemas con el video
<lsannin_> y lei por ahy que unity es bastante exigente con la grafica
<guampa> mira yo en mi caso no actualice, no me atraen los entornos nuevos y creo que no estan lo suficientemente estables *para mi*
<lsannin_> ese es el problema, creo que mejor lo dejo asi por el momento al menos
<guampa> podes probar con un livecd para ver como responde
<lsannin_> de veras, hare eso en primer lugar
<lsannin_> gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada
<[The]> o/
<[The]> alguien  me puede ayudar como poner en español code::Blocks
<[The]> alguien  me puede ayudar como poner en español code::Blocks
<[The]> alguien  me puede ayudar como poner en español code::Blocks
<liljoker09> buenas alguien me podria guiar el porke la instalacion del driver wireless no toma efectos despues de reiniciar el sistema.
<[The]> liljoker09, que tipo de tarjeta usa (marac)
<liljoker09> broadcom b43
<[The]> instalaste el driver
<liljoker09> si lo instalo y funsiona en el momento pero me pide reiniciar y no toma efectos despues de reiniciar
<[The]> instalaste los drivers provativos de ubuntu
<liljoker09> si
<Gargadon> liljoker09: debes conectarte a la red cableada (ethernet) para descargar los drivers privativos
<liljoker09> es el ke me da dicho problema
<liljoker09> haa eso no savia
<liljoker09> lo instale con un modem
<Gargadon> oh...
<Gargadon> entonces deberia funcionarte, simplemente necesitas tener acceso a internet (que ironico) para poder instalarlo
<liljoker09> he provado varios tipos de driver uno llamado fwcutter, wl etc.
<liljoker09> y tambien firmware-b43 ke me da errores codigo 1
<liljoker09> no se que mas hacer
<carlos> buenas noches, necesito algo de ayuda para hacer que funcione la conexión wifi en el pc, alguien puede?
<rommel> buenas noches
<carlos> buenas rommel
<carlos> vengo por un poco de ayuda
<rommel> alguien sabra como convertir de un dc comun de sonidoa mp3 con nero expres de lnux
<rommel> si desime carlos aver si puedo ayudarte
<carlos> mira, necesito hacer que funcione wifi en mi pc, ahora estoy en el netbook con conexión wifi, pero tengo problemas con el pc
<carlos> uso una tarjeta D-link dwa-125 en el pc, que puede ver las redes, pero insiste en que requiere una autenticación
<rommel> ya te fijaste en principio en configurar tu red
<rommel> de ksa
<rommel> acordate q no todos los proveedores brindan soporte para linux
<rommel> es por eso q te preguunto
<carlos> ah ok, bueno este netbook está con linux
<carlos> ubuntu 11.04
<rommel> primero deves poner tu portatil con el cable a el moden configurar la red y despues abilitar el wifi
<rommel> ok
<rommel> hace lo q te digo
<carlos> el problema es que no puedo mover el pc al modem....
<rommel> primero conectala con el cable de red configura la red a tu provedor local y luego segui con la configuracion wi.fi
<rommel> a
<rommel> entonces e ahi el problema
<rommel> a mi me paso lo mismo
<rommel> y mientras no puedas hacer llegar primero la configuracion del moden
<carlos> pero fíjate que tengo el pc al lado de este netbook, que está conectado via wifi, por lo tanto no hay problema de señal
<rommel> no lograras hacer la configuracion de wi-fi
<carlos> ah ok...
<rommel> aver no te entendi
<rommel> tenes internet wi-fi a tu portatil?
<carlos> así es, que es de donde estoy escribiendote
<rommel> ok
<rommel> y cual es el problema no podes hacer lo mismo con tu pc de escritorio?
<carlos> correcto
<carlos> veo las redes wifi en el pc de escritorio, pero no puedo conectarme a la red de casa
<rommel> ok
<rommel> bueno
<rommel> saves si tu pc tiene la targeta de red wi fi
<rommel> o solo queres conectarla con cable?
<carlos> así es, tiene una d-link dwa-125
<rommel> me digiste q si te detecta la red verdad
<carlos> correcto, las ve, pero imposible conectarme
<carlos> me pide la autenticación a cada rato
<rommel> bueno tenes q copiar los mismos pasos q isiste con la configuracion wifi a de tu portatil
<rommel> perdon q plataforma tiene esa pc?
<carlos> ubuntu 11.04
<rommel> q raro
<rommel> hiciste y guardaste llos cambios
<carlos> mira te cuento un poco, tenia en el pc la versión 10.10 de ubuntu, luego bajé la 11.04 a un pendrive para actualizarlo manualmente
<carlos> durante el proceso de actualización, reconoció el wifi y bajó paquetas mientras actualizaba
<rommel> y
<rommel> q paso
<rommel> entiendo
<carlos> pero cuando se reinició después de terminar, no se pudo conectar de nuevo
<rommel> saves si llegaste a actualisar el paquete?
<rommel> por completo
<carlos> como dato, en la versión anterior tampoco pude conectar por wifi
<carlos> la actualización arrojó algunos errores
<rommel> tenes 11.04 entonces en la pc
<carlos> correcto
<rommel> a bueno
<yoelbacan> hola
<yoelbacan> necesito ayuda
<rommel> aver sabrás mandarme una captura con el o los errores q te da
<yoelbacan> al intentar montar una comparticion de windows me sale mount: sólo el usuario root puede montar //5.xx.xx.xxx/Enred en /home/mas/servidor/servidorremoto
<rommel> si q fue yoelbacan
<rommel> entraste como su o sudos su?
<carlos> mmmm, rommel no tengo cómo enviarte una captura...
<yoelbacan> como gksu
<rommel> aver
<rommel> en aplicaciones
<rommel> accesorios
<rommel> ahi tenes una camara q dise captura de pantaya
<carlos> ok
<rommel> pedon como suso,o sudo su?
<carlos> necesitas una captura de qué especificamente?
<yoelbacan> rommel, como su
<yoelbacan> rommel, hice un gksu nautilus
<rommel> ....;vuelvo en tok
<yoelbacan> ok
<rommel> bueno
<rommel> estaba en el fono
<rommel> bueno intenta como sudo su
<rommel> ahora
<rommel> carlos de los errores q te da cuando cargo el paquete si los tenes
<carlos> rommel no los tengo, pero pueden rescatarse de alguna parte?
<rommel> perdon
<rommel> como sudo
<rommel> o sudo su
<rommel> con cual de los dos entraste
<rommel> aver
<yoelbacan> como sudo
<rommel> el problema es q no podes entrar a internet verdad'pobraste con un cable para salir de dudas?
<rommel> ok intenta como sudo su ahora
<rommel> sudo su
<carlos> no he probado con un cable, no es opción en este minuto por la distancia del pc al router
<yoelbacan> rommel, listo
<rommel> bueno
<carlos> rommel, tienes una cuenta de twiiter para enviarte una foto de la autenticacion?
<rommel> ahora q te dise?
<rommel> no subila aca
<rommel> espera
<yoelbacan> rommel, ya estoy en nautilus como root
<rommel> http://imageshack.us/
<rommel> yoelbacan: y bueno hace todo como lo hiciste anteriormente pero como sudo su
<rommel> asi solucionas ese incombeniente
<carlos> rommel acá está la foto: http://yfrog.com/h8wcqksj
<PipeFG> hola
<rommel> aver pone esto en una terminal
<rommel> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<PipeFG> instale el un panel ligero de escritorio para X pero nose como activarlo
<PipeFG> o donde esta??
<PipeFG> que salia en el gestor de paquetes
<carlos> rommel, el apt-get para quien va?
<yoelbacan> rommel, asi lo hice pero me sale Couldn't chdir to /home/yo/server/servidor: Permission denied
<yoelbacan> PipeFG, que panel?
<PipeFG> uno que salia en el gestor de paquete
<PipeFG> el tidulo dice asi "un panel ligero de escritorio para X"
<yoelbacan> PipeFG, como se llama?
<rommel> te esta denegando el permiso
<PipeFG> lxpanel
<yoelbacan> PipeFG, tint2?
<yoelbacan> rommel, sip
<yoelbacan> PipeFG, entonces ejecuta lxpanel en un terminal o con alt F2
<rommel> ch sori
<rommel> aver
<PipeFG> dejaver
<rommel> yoelbacan: disculpame pero me perdi
<rommel> q era lo q te pasaba
<rommel> estoi en ksa de una amigo perdon
<PipeFG> ahy aparecio
<PipeFG> gracias
<yoelbacan> rommel,  al intentar montar una comparticion de windows me sale mount: sólo el usuario root puede montar //5.xx.xx.xxx/Enred en /home/yo/server/servidor1
<rommel> y desde donde o mejor dicho con q paquete intentas hacerlo?
<yoelbacan> rommel, e hice lo que me dijiste como root y me dice (al intentar montar) Couldn't chdir to /home/yo/server/servidor: Permission denied
<rommel> pusiste
<rommel> sudo su
<yoelbacan> si
<rommel> aver pasame una captura de tu terminal?
<rommel> pasteala
<yoelbacan> rommel, si estoy logeado como root
<rommel> decime desde donde lo intentas hacerlo y con q erramienta
<rommel> tenes el geparted?
<rommel> gparted
<PipeFG> no me gusto el pane :( como lo elimino
<PipeFG> no me deja eliminarlo con el clik derecho
<yoelbacan> tengo una carpeta en otro pc con windows, al que estoy conectado como local por hamachi, y quiero automontar una carpeta del pc con windows en linux
<PipeFG> lo voy a desintalar
<yoelbacan> PipeFG, en un terminal pon killall lxpanel
<PipeFG> ok gracias
<PipeFG> hay se elimino
<yoelbacan> ok
<yoelbacan> rommel, ?
<carlos> rommel, hay alguna parte de donde sacar el log de errores en la instalación?
<yoelbacan> carlos, /var/logs
<carlos> gracias yoelbacan
<rommel> espera aver
<rommel> porque no intentas en cargar denuebo el paquete y recargar
<rommel> por ahi tu servidor esta colgado
<rommel> fiate
<rommel> fijate
<carlos> dentro de /var/log hay varios archivos, cómo saber cual es?
<rommel> no de internet si no de linux
<rommel> carlos intentaste conectar tu pc con cabble?
<carlos> rommel, imposible, tengo el router en otro piso =(
<rommel> bueno
<PipeFG> cual kiercosa me mandan un mesaje con mi nombre, estoy usando el xchat
<rommel> es q tenes q primero guardar los cambos del moden en tu pc y desde ahi o mejor dicho de ahi en adelante configurar la red wi-fi
<PipeFG> que problema tienes co nla wifi?
<carlos> rommel, se supone que la red ya está configurada, de otra manera no podría ahora estar escribiendo acá
<carlos> pipefg, lo que pasa es que tengo un pc de escritorio con ua tarjeta de red d-link dwa-125 (wifi) que no quiere conectar a la red de casa
<rommel> PipeFG: saves con el nero exprés en un momento lo pude húsar para convertir audio de wat a amp3 y no logro encontrar esa occion lo conoces el programa?
<rommel> pero no decis q estas en tu portatil?
<carlos> rommel, sí, estoy en el portatil, pero el problema lo tengo en el pc de escritorio =)
<rommel> tenes q guardar la configuracion en la pc de escritorio
<rommel> y luego configurar la de wi-fi
<rommel> ami me paso lo mismo ch
<carlos> cuando dices "guardar la configuración" que exactamente es lo que debería hacer?
<PipeFG> tienes particionado el disco con otro sistema operativo??
<rommel> te acordas cuando pusiste la portatil por primera vez a inter,bueno lo mismo deves hacer en la pcy guardar la configuracion
<carlos> probablemente la pregunta seria, ¿se puede exportar la configuracion desde el portatil al pc?
<PipeFG> yo en linux uso el driver del wifi de windows por que esta mejor que el de linux!!
<carlos> rommel, viste esto? : http://yfrog.com/h8wcqksj
<rommel> y hacer lo mismo con la de wifi una ves la reconozca y autentificarla con tu clave
<rommel> si
<rommel> no por wifi
<carlos> bueno, hago lo mismo que hice en el portatil pero no resulta
<rommel> primero deves ponerla con cable
<carlos> ah, ok
<carlos> bueno, por el momento eso no será posible.
<PipeFG> a lomejor el problema tuyo no es el wifi si no el router
<rommel> hacele llegar inter por cable y luego configuras la d wi-fi
<carlos> eso sería raro, tengo 2 portatiles y 2 pc de escritorio, 3 conectados correctamente a la red via wifi y el pc de escritorio no
<PipeFG> yo se lo k es
<PipeFG> es el router
<PipeFG> me pasa lo mismo
<carlos> :O
<PipeFG> con otro pc
<PipeFG> que no kiere conectar
<PipeFG> dice conectividad nula o limitada
<carlos> y cómo solucionaste el problema?
<PipeFG> pero si desconectas otro pc este otro funciona
<carlos> ah... pero en el pc no dice eso, ve todas las redes, incluso la de casa, pero no conecta
<PipeFG> es k en linux no dice eso
<PipeFG> creo k tienes que configurar el router
<PipeFG> o pagarlo por 10 segundos y reconectarlo
<carlos> desde este portatil puedo entrar, pero qué debería hacer en el router?
<carlos> ya probé apagando y encenderlo, pero el problema persiste
<PipeFG> mmm
<PipeFG> es algo delicado, nose mucho
<PipeFG> pero creo k en ese caso
<PipeFG> tienes que llamar a tu operador de cable
<carlos> mmmm.... lo dudo, ellos saben menos que todos nosotros juntos =)
<rommel> si la verad en eso tenes rason
<PipeFG> es que
<PipeFG> eyos creo k te configuran el router
<carlos> sí, de hecho así lo hicieron, despues yo reconfiguré algunas opciones
<carlos> nada especial
<PipeFG> entonces no se me ocurre nada ams
<PipeFG> mas
<carlos> ok, seguiré dándole una vuelta tal vez a la config del router, haber si pillo algo
<PipeFG> ok
<rommel> me despido suerte a todos
<PipeFG> igual
<PipeFG> suerte con tu wifi
<carlos> gracias
<eloystebam> hola a todos alguien me podria decir luego de apretar Ctrl+Alt+F1 me pide un login y una contraseña pongo con la que siempre entro al pc normal y no inicia hay otro usuario otro login por defecto?
<fosco_> eloystebam: no hay otro, sólo el que pusiste tú dirante la instalacion
<eloystebam>  hola gracias por responder  si pero xq cuando asigno el login  me dice q es incorrecto
<fosco_> pueden pasar varias cosas
<eloystebam> como por ejemplo?
<fosco_> 1. las mayusculas cuentan: no es lo mismo "user" que "USER"
<fosco_> 2. si la clave contiene numeros usa los que estan encima de las letras, no los del teclado extendido
<eloystebam> ah ya xq? los otros no los reconoce?
<fosco_> 3. si la clave contiene caracteres extendidos como $ @ # o cualquier otro podrían haber cambiado de sitio
<fosco_> 4. si no es nada de lo anterior lo estás escribiendo mal
<eloystebam> probare
<eloystebam> ok gracias me fue util tu ayuda :D exitos hermano :D
<eloystebam> era la  2.
<eloystebam> jeje la de los numeros
<eloystebam> aprecio su ayuda
<fosco_> ok
<Tiffon> nas
<usuario> hola
<usuario> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> !ask usuario
<kubot> usuario: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<usuario> acabo de adquiri un mode usb banda ancha de la compañia ono y no puedo instalarlo
<usuario> alguien tiene el huawei E1750C
<mimecar> ¿no te lo reconoce el sistema?
<usuario> como se instala en linux
<usuario> no
<mimecar> usuario: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<usuario> 10.04
<mimecar> es un poco antigua esa versión
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<usuario> si
<usuario> es que el ordenador es de mi hijo pequeño y no tengo ni idea de linux yo uso windows
<mimecar> ¿configuras la conexión en el gestor de redes?
<infiltrado> hola
<usuario> te digo el erro que me dice?
<mimecar> si
<infiltrado> acabo de actualizar adobe flash
<infiltrado> en ubuntu 11.4
<infiltrado> y luego de actualizarlo dejó de funcionar............ç
<infiltrado> .......
<mimecar> infiltrado: ¿como lo has actualizado?
<infiltrado> con sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<mimecar> infiltrado: ¿cual es el fallo?
<infiltrado> abro un video cualquiera de youtubr
<infiltrado> digo youtube
<infiltrado> y se ve oscuro
<infiltrado> pero no carga
<usuario> Error al autoejecutar el software
<infiltrado> voy a desinstalarlo y probar con el gnash a ver que pasa
<mimecar> infiltrado: te irá peor
<mimecar> usuario: ese modem lleva manual?
<usuario> si
<liljoker09> hola alguien me puede decir porque el driver b43-fwcutter deja de funsionar despues de reiniciar
<usuario> cual es la contraseña de superusuario
<mimecar> usuario: tu guadalinex es de un ordenador de colegio?
<usuario> si
<mimecar> malo
<usuario> de la junta de andalucia
<mimecar> tendrás que pedir al colegio que te den el password
<mimecar> cosa bastante dificil
<usuario> es que para usa sudo en el terminal me pide contraseña
<mimecar> usuario: si, pero no tienes el password
<mimecar> esos ordenadores te dan un usuario limitado para trabajar
<usuario> yo cuando inicimos el ordenador nos pide usuario = usuario contraseña = usuario
<mimecar> y el password solo lo saben los que lo instalaron
<usuario> he intentado poner usuraio en termina pero no es
<mimecar> en linux tienes el usuario normal y el usuario administrador
<liljoker09> usuario, prueva con tu contraseña con la que registrastes tu distro
<mimecar> tu solo tienes acceso al usuario normal
<mimecar> liljoker09: es guadalinex
<liljoker09> mimecar, ups entonces no he dicho nada...
<mimecar> usuario: lo tienes complicado si en password de administrador
<usuario> <liljoker09> si es guadalinex
<usuario> no existe una contraseña comun para los ordenadores que da la junta de Andalucia
<mimecar> no debería
<usuario> se que para quitar seguridad era controlfamiliar y desativarlo
<usuario> jo.. mi hijo se va mañana de viaje y necesito intarlarle la banda ancha de ono
<mimecar> usuario: ten en cuenta que estas usando un ordenador "prestado"
<mimecar> puedes instalar ubuntu
<mimecar> pero entonces tendrás problemas al devolverlo
<usuario> el mode usb es el modelo huawei e1750c
<usuario> y viene una carpera para linux
<liljoker09> mimecar, cheka esto los comentarios para quitar el password de gudalinex http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1664100
<mimecar> el problema es que NO eres administrador
<mimecar> liljoker09: NUNCA pongas esos enlaces
<liljoker09> mimecar, ok otra vez lo siento
<liljoker09> ya no hablo mejor
<mimecar> si pones otro password cuando devuelvas el ordenador tendrán que formatearlo
<mimecar> recuerda que es un ordenador prestado, no es tuyo
<liljoker09> si eso tambien
<mimecar> usuario: solo puedes probar a usar un live cd de ubuntu sin instalar
<usuario> no tenemos que devolverlo
<mimecar> ni teneis mantenimiento?
<usuario> si mantenimiento
<mimecar> el ordenador está configurado para las cosas del colegio, si instalas otro sistema no lo cubrirá el mantemineto
<mimecar> mantenimiento
<usuario> si yo solo quiero que pueda usar el internet con el usb
<mimecar> usuario: si tienes que instalar cosas necesitas el password de administrador
<usuario> y como lo hago
<mimecar> no tienes ese password
<usuario> no
<mimecar> descarga el live cd de ubuntu, inicia el sistema y conecta el modem
<polo> Holas
<polo> tengo una duda
<polo> actualicé adobe flash player
<polo> y resulta que he probado con otros sitios que tienen videos que se ven con flash
<polo> y se ven bien
<polo> pero youtube no se ve
<polo> no se cargan los videos
<polo> en cambio por ejemplo redtube si
<mimecar> si se ve bien en otros sitios el plugin funciona bien
<polo> claro
<mimecar> estarán haciendo cmabios en youtube
<polo> pero ¿ustedes pueden ver videos de youtube?
<fosco_> si
<polo> ¿y justo ahora los ven?
<polo> porque a mi me sale "no se cargó la película" al hacer click con el botón derecho del mouse
<polo> pero otros sitios con flash toman bien
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> los veo
<fosco_> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/6e612wq1/screenshot_001.png
<usuario> Ayunda ordenador del cole  me pide:   [sudo] password for usuario:
<mimecar> usuario: ya te he dicho que no puedes sacar el password
<mimecar> descarga un live cd de ubuntu y usalo (no lo instales)
<usuario> donde me los puedo bajar
<mimecar> de la web de ubuntu
<usuario> y que version he visto que hay una 11.04
<mimecar> esa versión
<usuario> ya la tengo como hago para ponerla en pendrive
<jmgn> hola. estoy pensando en probar kubuntu. Tengo instalado Ubuntu 10.04 y no se si insalando kde-desktop afecta en algo a la configuración actual, vamos que si cambiando entre gnome y kde se comportan de manera independiente.
<fosco_> puedes usar el programa unetbootin o el propio creador de discos usb que se incluye dentro de la iso
<fosco_> jmgn: en principio un escritorio no tiene por qué afectar al otro
<jmgn> entonces si instalo soft en uno de ellos, el otro no tandría?
<jmgn> tendría? perdón
<usuario> ya tengo live cd 11.04
<usuario> pero sigo teniendo el problema de que quiero ejecutar y me da erro
<usuario> Archive:  /home/usuario/.gvfs/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso/usb-creator.exe
<usuario> [/home/usuario/.gvfs/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso/usb-creator.exe]
<usuario>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<usuario>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<usuario>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<usuario>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<fosco_> jmgn: los programas estaran en los dos escritorios
<fosco_> usuario: el .exe es para windows
<jmgn> gracias. Pues me voy a poner manos a la obra!!!
<mimecar> usuario: no puedes ejecutar un .exe
<usuario> como se hace
<mimecar> ¿para que necesitas ejecutar un .exe?
<usuario> yo lo que quiero es usar el usb intalarlo pero no tengo la clave
<usuario> solo quiero que funciones
<usuario> con lo facil que es co windos
<usuario> lo puse y se instalo solo
<fosco_> pues usa windows
<mimecar> fosco_: está con guadalinex
<usuario> es que window lo tengo en mi ordenador
<usuario> y lo quiero poner en el de mi hijo se va de viaje y quiero que se lleve internet
<mimecar> usuario: estas ya con el live cd de ubuntu 11.04 ?
<usuario> si
<usuario> como lo pongo en el pen
<mimecar> cuando conectas el modem, el sistema no lo detecta?
<usuario> como hago para ejecutar el ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> en el ordenador con windows, busca unetbootin
<mimecar> con ese programa podrás pasar la iso al usb
<jmgn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  #### aqui te explica una forma facil de pasar la iso a un USB arrancable
<jmgn> Desde Windows con el "Universal USB Installer". yo lo probé y quedé alucinado de lo facil que es pasar al .iso a un pen
<mimecar> jmgn: lo mismo que usando unetbootin
<jmgn> seguramente, no he probado unetbootin, pero esl Universal Usb installer, te permite incluso reservar un area del pendrive para que puedas guardar cambios persistentes en el USB
<fzeta> iep, buenas tardes familia ;)
<danielfcc> saludos a todos
<esmirlin> chicos tengo un problema, cada vez que abro una pestaña en chromium, la ventana principal cambia las aplicaciones que tengo abiertas :S no entiendo por qué
<esmirlin> otra cosa, normalmente abro la terminal con ctrl+alt+t pero ahora ya no funciona y tampoco entiendo por qué xD
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> HI!
<luis_> hola
<luis_> tras la última actualización, me aparece firefox en inglés y no en castellano
<luis_> parece ser que tengo que ejecutar el comando aptitude
<luis_> pero no me deja instalarlo
<luis_> ¿alguien me echa un cable?
<Ignacio> yo una mano
<Ignacio> luis_: yo te ayudo!
<luis_> hola Ignacio
<luis_> muchas gracias :-)
<Ignacio> luis_: De nada!
<Ignacio> Luis_: Aver.. entra en consola!
<luis_> hecho
<Ignacio> escribi apt-get reinstall firefox
<Ignacio> ¿Comand not found?
<Ignacio> o algo asi??
<luis_> sí, orden no encontrada
<Ignacio> Vamos a chat!
<luis_> no, no está yum
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como puedo recuperar la informacion de un dvd , hace dos dias queme un dvd y ahora los archivos salen con errores
<Tarrasquero> cesar18: probaste a montarlo?
<cesar18> ....
<Tarrasquero> sudo mount -o loop /dev/dvd /mnt
<ramrebol> Tengo un problema con el efecto "scale" de compiz. Esta activado para que funcione cuando pongo el mouse en las esquinas. Funciona bien, pero cuando reinicio sesion no funciona (aunque dice estar activado). Estara en conflico con otro efecto?
<cesar18> ya lo monte y sale los mismo
<cesar18> monte el dvd y nada todavia me salen errores
<Vero2> Buen día a todos. Tengo un problema con mi monitor. Segun un cartel que me sale, dice que está fuera de frecuencia y éso hace que no siempre "enganche". Alguna idea de lo que tengo que hacer?
<Chrroot> buen dia brother una pregunta me acavo de descargar el eg-sysmon-qc pero no me sale en mis widget como le hago para instalarlo
<Chrroot> alguien que me pueda aayudar
<cyllar> buenos dias
<cyllar> <Chrroot> dime
<Chrroot> que tal
<cyllar> bien bien
<Chrroot> lo que pasa que baja el sysmon pero no lo puedo instalar desde mis widget
<cyllar> el monitor de sistema??
<Chrroot> es una aplicacion que te pone en el escritorio los procesos que tiene la pc
<cyllar> ahh si
<Chrroot> si
<cyllar> que tienes
<cyllar> sistema
<Chrroot> no lo puedo hacer que corra
<cyllar> solo los procesos o es un panel de info de tu pc?
<Chrroot> esta en los widget pero a mi no me sale
<Chrroot> es un panel de info
<mimecar> Chrroot: ¿has instalado el widget?
<cyllar> pero eso consume mucho recurso
<Chrroot> si lo instale
<cyllar> por ke no instalas el conky
<Chrroot> pero quiel conky?
<mimecar> si has seguido las instrucciones y has cerrado el programa de widgets te tiene que salir en el siguiente lanzamiento
<cyllar> conky colors
<cyllar> es mucho mejor en cuanto rendimiento y estetica
<Chrroot> o deja chekarlo
<cyllar> ah como comenta mimecar cierrralo por completo "alt-F2" escribes killall widget
<mimecar> cyllar: esa forma de cerrar el programa es un poco bestia
<mimecar> cierra el programa usando las opciones que tenga
<cyllar> es una forma todos no comemos de la misma forma
<cyllar> ademas es la mas efectiva
<Chrroot> ok
<Chrroot> listo
<mimecar> cyllar: y que puede hacer que pierdas datos
<cyllar> jajjaa
<cyllar> ok como digas
<Chrroot> una vez que ponga killall widget
<cyllar> <Chrroot> por esperiencia te recoemiendo ke uses el conky y estencion conky colors
<cyllar> aunque en mint 11 no e logrado que funcione jejeje
<Chrroot> jejej
<Chrroot> de todos manera gracias
<cyllar> <Chrroot> instlalo tiene un sinfin de utilidades
<Chrroot> deja y cheko unos cables por internet
<cyllar> para eso estamos
<Chrroot> gracias
<cyllar> <mimecar> ayudame con algo
<mimecar> si es rápido di
<cyllar> ok para la proxima mejor
<cyllar> gracias
<cyllar> gente e tratado de colocar los paneles transparentes en mint 11pero no me resulta algun aporte?? gracias
<usuario> hola
<usuario> me podeis ayudar
<mimecar> !ask usuario
<kubot> usuario: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<usuario> tengo el ordenador de mi hijo del cole y quiero instalarle un mode usb de ono
<mimecar> usuario: ya has iniciado el live cd de ubuntu?
<usuario> hola
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: es una variante de ubuntu llamada guadalinex
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: ya hemos estado esta mañana con el problema
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<usuario> mimecar ya tengo el usb con el live cd
<mimecar> ¿lo has iniciado?
<usuario> como se hace
<mimecar> ¿has pasado la iso al usb con alguno de los programas de esta mñana?
<usuario> yo reinicio y me pide usuario como siempre
<mimecar> usuario: el password en guadalinex te lo va a pedir siempre
<usuario> si con el que me dijeste
<mimecar> ¿inicias el sistema desde el usb?
<usuario> como se hace lo de reiniciar desde usb
<mimecar> con el usb conectado, normalmente pulsando F12 al inicio del ordenador
<mimecar> y seleccionas que arranque desde el usb
<usuario> voy a intertarlo y te comento
<mimecar> ok, estoy haciendo cosas con el ordenador
<mimecar> si no estoy en 5 minutos conectaré
<fzeta> ieep;)
<cyllar> nadie kien me ayude
<omikron4> ayudar a ke cyllar?
<cyllar> lo de los paneles gnome en linux mint
<cyllar> los kiero poner transparentes
<mimecar> ponle trasparencia en las propiedades del panel
<omikron4> pues boton derecho sobre el panel propiedades y ahi hay una opcion de opacidad o transparencia.. cyllar
<cyllar> pero solo el panel central
<cyllar> en el menu y el reloj kedan de color
<mimecar> se aplica a todos los paneles de gnome
<omikron4> no sabia que habia un panel central
<mimecar> cyllar: compiz permite modificar la transparencia de todo
<cyllar> mimecar
<cyllar> la transparencia ke kiero es el panel, con compiz keda todo transparente incluso las fonts
<mimecar> pon una imagen de lo que quieres hacer
<cyllar> ok espera
<cyllar> file:///home/cyllar/Escritorio/9586145_c390554e1a_o.png
<cyllar> como se mandan
<mimecar> usa imagebin
<cyllar> ??
<mimecar> imagebin es una web para poner imágenes
<cyllar> pera
<cyllar> http://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu208/seauva/9586145_c390554e1a_o.png
<cyllar> ahi esta mimecar
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que supuestamente se tiene que ver?
<omikron4> cyllar.. boton derecho propiedades.. y lo personalizas
<mimecar> si pones la transparencia del panel consigues lo mismo
<cyllar> ahi espera le tomo una foto a mi escritorio y miras lo ke pasa
<mimecar> cyllar: esa imagen corresponde a gnome?
<cyllar> si
<cyllar> mint tiene gnome
<cyllar> o por lo menos la ditro ke yo tengo
<cyllar> linux mint 11 katya
<mimecar> puede ser que tenga alguna modificación ese gnome
<cyllar> mira
<cyllar> http://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu208/seauva/Pantallazo.png
<usuario> mimecar no me sale nada ....
<usuario> f12 boy a boot y tengo hdd - fdd - lan no tengo usb
<mimecar> usuario: muchos ordenadores meten las memorias usb como disco duro
<mimecar> hdd
<usuario> eso tengo que dar
<usuario> pero eso es disco duro no?
<mimecar> en tu caso si que parece
<cyllar> lo viste mimecar
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> me suena que la parte del reloj si que le afecta la transparencia
<usuario> entonce f12 boot hdd ya esta guardo y ..
<cyllar> igual que el menu
<cyllar> en ubuntu si puede uno tener transparencia total
<Itxshell> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<cyllar> buenos dias
<dimas_> tengo una pregunta simple hoy...como puedo hacer que una aplicación al que no tiene soporte canonical se actualize a su nueva version?
<mimecar> dimas_: si no es una aplicación instalada de un repositorio no puedes
<mimecar> usuario: ahí buscarás el usb
<usuario> mimecar confirmame tengo que hacer: F12  Boot   Hdd  Salir y guardar ? ya esta?
<mimecar> si
<cousteau> dimas_, si la instalaste con un .deb, puedes actualizarla a mano instalando el nuevo .deb
<usuario> voy a ver ahora vuelvo y te comento
<dimas_> mimecar la aplicacion esta disponible en los packetes pero no tiene soporte
<mimecar> cyllar: en la web de la que has sacado la primera imagen te dirán como hacerlo
<cyllar> ese funca en ubuntu pero no funciona aca
<mimecar> dimas_: en que paquetes?
<cyllar> es mas ese paso fue en ke realice cuando tenia ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> cyllar: entonces la duda es como hacer algo que si funciona en ubuntu y no en tu distribución?
<cyllar> jajaja e ahi el problema, ok igual gracias por tu atencion
<dimas_> cousteau quiero saber como agregar el repositorio provisto desde el desarrollador
<cyllar> y pues se dice ke linux mint es una distro de ubuntu
<mimecar> cyllar: si tienes problemas y ocultas detalles
<cousteau> creo que la transparencia tiene que ser cosa de compiz, si usas la transparencia nativa del panel pasa eso (al menos en mi PC, sin composición por cierto)
<dimas_> mimecar los paquetes que no tienen soporte
<mimecar> dimas_: ese paquete es de los repositorios oficiales de tu versión si o no
<dimas_> si
<mimecar> cyllar: que derive de ubuntu no quiere decir que tenga los mismos programas
<mimecar> dimas_: que entiendes por "no tiene soporte"
<cyllar> pero si el mismo panel
<cousteau> y con composición de metacity tampoco
<mimecar> cyllar: ¿tienes la misma versión de todos los programas?
<dimas_> mimecar que no me ofrece la version mas reciente
<mimecar> dimas_: si que tienes soporte
<cyllar> ahi keria llegar a ke te refieres cuando me dices eso
<cousteau> dimas_, en ese caso busca un PPA
<dimas_> ppa?
<mimecar> pero el mantenedor del programa no ha puesto la última versión
<cousteau> si no hay un PPA no tendrás actualizaciones automáticas
<mimecar> cyllar: si no tienes las mismas versiones de programas y la misma configuración
<mimecar> no esperes el mismo resultado
<dimas_> pero no entiendo como es eso de las llaves (autorizaciones)
<dimas_> para los ppa
<cyllar> y como me entero ke version es
<cousteau> en principio no te hacen falta... si son de launchpad y los agregas con add-apt-repository creo que te añade la llave automáticamente
<mimecar> cyllar: usando el centro de software o synaptic
<cousteau> cyllar, eso es algo que sabrán mejor los de tu distro que nosotros
<genelyk> consola $  nombre_programa  -v
<cyllar> ok me pasare al canal de mint a ver ke encuentro, de igual gente muchas gracias
<dimas_> es que estoy experimentando que los directorios no se estan colocando en los mismos lugares cuando lo instalo manual
<mimecar> dimas_: si instalas programas a mano no tendrás actualizaciones
<mimecar> ni añadiendo el ppa
<cousteau> añadiendo el ppa sí, si el ppa se actualiza
<mimecar> cousteau: siempre que hagas una instalación desde los repositorios
<mimecar> pero si has compilado el programa y lo has instalado no
<cousteau> ah, claro, eso sí
<cousteau> añadiendo el ppa e instalando desde el ppa, quería decir
<Tcaba> mimecar he cambiado de nombre a tcaba
<Tcaba> he probado y nada de nada
<mimecar> encuentras el usb?
<Tcaba> lee el disco duro y me pude usuario como siembre
<mimecar> ¿como has pasado la iso al usb?
<Tcaba> de verdad siempre es tan complicado este sistema solo quiero instalar un simple mode usb?
<mimecar> no es nada complicado
<Tcaba> con el progrma que me dijiste esta mañana unetbootin
<mimecar> es lo mismo que si usas en windows un usuario limitado que no puede instalar
<mimecar> si necesitas ser administrador para instalar y no tienes el password no haces nada
<mimecar> con unetbootin, seleccionas ubuntu, seleccionas la iso y copia cosas a la memoria usb?
<Tcaba> si
<mimecar> cuando inicias en el arranque, seleccionas el usb?
<mwallacesd> Hola estimados. Buenos días/tardes a todos.
<mwallacesd> Estoy en busca de aplicativos para mi ambiente Gnome que sustituyen algunos de los programas del MS Windows tales como: AtubeCacher, eMule, Sony Walkman, MP3Cut, TagScanner, etc.
<mwallacesd> Existe por ahí alguna lista de equivalencias que me puedan indicar?
<mimecar> mwallacesd: hay páginas web que tienen equivalencias
<Tcaba> como seleciono el usb
<mimecar> con el menú que te sale al inicio, dentro de HDD
<Tcaba> que no me sale nada
<mimecar> Tcaba: inicias el ordenador con el usb conectado?
<Tcaba> si
<mimecar> pulsas f12 para seleccionar de donde se inicia el sistema?
<mwallacesd> mimecar no soy muy bueno con las busquedas en Google, tengo 58 años y algunas dificultades me podrias ayudar amigo?
<mimecar> emule => amule
<mimecar> si abres el centro de software y buscas lo que hace el programa te saldrán opciones
<Tcaba> si f12 y me sale en boot : hdd  -  fdd - lan
<mimecar> Tcaba: en hdd te sale el usb?
<Tcaba> no pero voy otra vez a comprobarlo
<mimecar> en una de las opciones te tiene que salir
<mimecar> ya sea hdd o en otra opción
<guampa> mwallacesd: poniendo "windows linux equivalence" en google el primer link que devuelve es este: http://www.linuxalt.com/
<guampa> creo que te puede servir
<Tcaba> vamos a ver le doy a f12 boy a boot pongo hdd y le doy a intro a ver si tiene la opcion usb
<mwallacesd> Perfecto! Gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada
<mwallacesd> Es muy general el link pero me ayuda un poco.
<Tcaba> no hay nadie en el chat que tenga un ordenador de los que han dado la junta de Andalucia en los colegios
<guampa> proba con esa busqueda, tiene otros sitios similares
<mimecar> Tcaba: este canal es para ubuntu, no para la distribución que usas
<genelyk> pero
<mimecar> Tcaba: y el problema del password lo seguirás teniendo
<genelyk>  Tcaba si eliges fdd
<genelyk>  no carga?
<Tcaba> entonces que le pongo si no me aparece usb
<cousteau> eMule tienes el aMule, y el resto no tengo ni idea de lo que hace
<mimecar> ¿en ninguna de las opciones te sal el usb?
<cousteau> Sony Walkman no tengo ni idea, ¿un reproductor de música?
<Tcaba> no me aparece el usb
<Tcaba> genelyk? que tengo que elegir si no me aparece usb
<Tcaba> alguien sabe donde puedo encontra la clave de los ordenadores que le dan a los niños en el cole la junta de andalucia
<mimecar> Tcaba: esa clave no la dan
<Tcaba> pero supongo que sera una genera para todo los que ha dado, puede que alguien la sepa no?
<guampa> !ot Tcaba
<kubot> Tcaba: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> Tcaba: no
<mimecar> comprueba que el usb que has preparado con el live cd carga en otro ordenador
<mimecar> no es tan complicado el proceso
<mimecar> si el ordenador es reciente, arranca por usb seguro
<ferdrake> hola mi gente necesito ayuda
<mimecar> !ask ferdrake
<kubot> ferdrake: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ferdrake> soy nuevo provando el mundo con libertad
<ferdrake> como instalar canon ip1800 en ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿conectando directamente la impresora al ordenador no la detecta?
<ferdrake> si pero no hace ni la funcion de nada, ya converti los rpm a .deb y sigue sin funcionar porque me da error
<ferdrake> y si logro instalar la impresora aca brother me quedo completamente en linux
<mimecar> en principio no tienes que convertir rpm
<mimecar> ¿has buscado información de como instalar esa impresora en ubuntu 11.04?
<ferdrake> la verdad lo he hecho generalizando las verciones
<mimecar> ¿para que versión has encontrado información?
<ferdrake> nop
<mimecar> no que
<ferdrake> no encuentro info para la version
<ferdrake> he seguido tutoriales de blogs y hago el proceso pero no funciona
<mimecar> ...para que versión has encontrado información?
<ferdrake> para la 10.04
<ferdrake> pero ni aun asi
<mimecar> pon el enlace de la guía que estas usando
<ferdrake> ya probe usando esa version pero nunka he podido hacerlo
<ferdrake> como instalas los .rpm en ubuntu?
<mimecar> ferdrake: en la guía de ubuntu 10.04 te dice que instales un rpm?
<ferdrake> sabes he buscado info sobre eso pero siempre me dice que los convierta con ALIEN
<mimecar> ese programa permite convertirlos
<ferdrake> si
<mimecar> ferdrake: si no pones un enlace a la guía que sigues,....
<ferdrake> http://tuxgamez.wordpress.com/2010/06/19/drivers-para-las-impresoras-canon-ip1800-e-ip1900-en-ubuntu-10-04-lts/
<mimecar> en que paso te salen los errores?
<ferdrake> instalando en  cnijfilter-common
<mimecar> en esa guía no usa paquetes rpm
<ferdrake> ok ya te doy la ke los usa
<mimecar> no puedes mezclar guías
<ferdrake> saves la situacion esta que en la web de canon dan los drivers para linux
<ferdrake> pero es rpm
<ferdrake> y buscando info dice que tienes que convertirlos a deb
<ferdrake> por ser novato me confunde
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<ferdrake> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ferdrake> si
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error te da al instalar el paquete
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ferdrake> espera
<mimecar> estaré hasta las 9
<ferdrake> mimecar - sabes logre hacer el proceso y no me dio error
<mimecar> ok
<ferdrake> pero mando la impresion y no lo hace
<mimecar> ¿imprimes la página de prueba?
<ferdrake> no, no la imprime
<mimecar> ¿tienes la impresora conectada al ordenador?
<ferdrake> le doy clic al boton y no hace nada
<ferdrake> si esta conectada
<ferdrake> y se supone que ya esta instalada completamente
<ferdrake> porque la volvi a agregar y ya se encuentra el driver en la lista de impresoras
<mimecar> algunas impresoras requieren poner un firmware para que funcione
<mimecar> ¿has leído las instrucciones de la web de canon?
<ferdrake> en realidad hacerca de eso, no
<ferdrake> http://listas.lugusac.org/pipermail/lugusac-lugusac.org/2011-May/000501.html
<capitancar> BUENAS
<capitancar>  a todos
<ferdrake> ese herror me daba
<ferdrake> buenas
<capitancar> el problema es el siguiente
<capitancar> mi linux 10.04 no reconoce el moden wawey 156b mio y no me puedo conectar a internet
<capitancar> que tengo que hcaer para que lo reconosca
<capitancar> alguien por aHY QUE ME ALLUDE
<capitancar> eyyyyyyyyyy
<ferdrake> capitan http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/ubuntu-no-reconoce-mi-modem-huawei-e156b
<capitancar> ok gracias
<ferdrake> gracias por tu atencion mimecar
<capitancar> buenas estoy haciendo un proceso y me dice que edite el archivo ..... pero no se como editar un archivo alguen que me diga como edito un archivo
<Genelyk> q tipo de arhivo????????
<capitancar> me dice editar archivo Editar el archivo /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf y añadir las siguientes lineas:
<capitancar> como edito eso que no se comom
<elgallero> hola, no tengo ninguna duda
<capitancar> alguien ay
<elgallero> muchos hay
<Genelyk> capitancar:  usa el gedit
<Genelyk> o el nano,  pero tienes q hacerlo como root
<ferdrake> genelyk ya has instalado alguna impresora canon antes?
<Genelyk> canon
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk>  me acuerdo q una ves mi amigo se compro su cpmputadora en  una tienda y le regalaron una canon ipx250
<Genelyk> nunca pude hacerla funcionar en ubuntu .  no funcionaba bien el scanner
<Genelyk> asi q lo pase a windows
<capitancar> bueno pues haber muchachos la verdad soy nuevo en esto y no se como es eso de usar el gedit o el nano  pero si se que es como root
<mimecar> capitancar: ¿sabes usar el bloc de notas de windows?
<Genelyk> abres una terminal y escribes
<capitancar> me podrian una esplicidad un poco mejor ya que asi quedo en las mismas y disculpen tanta preguntadera pero es que es un poco confuso para mi
<Genelyk> sudo gedit  /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf
<capitancar> ok esperen y lo ago
<capitancar> ok ya lo edite gracias
<mimecar> capitancar: gksudo
<mimecar> sudo te puede dar problemas con aplicaciones gráficas
<cousteau> gksudi gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf
<cousteau> *gksudo
<Genelyk> ami nunk me dio problemas
<Genelyk> :S
<mimecar> Genelyk: puede dejar mal los permisos de los archivos
<Genelyk> eso seria un gran bug
<cousteau> creo que es un bug de sudo; se podría solucionar modificando la lista por defecto de sudoers
<mimecar> Genelyk: no es un bug
<cousteau> modificando always_set_home, o ejecutando sudo con -H
<capitancar> ok ahora ahy otro problema me dice esto
<cousteau> mimecar, algo de bug tiene, ya que cambia el usuario de carpetas que pertenecen a otro usuario
<capitancar> Entonces tenemos que escribir una regla en udev que indique al sistema que ignore el lector de tarjetas USB y que lo identifique como un módem 3G, para esto se debe crear un archivo llamado / etc/udev/rules.d/15-hauwei.rules que contenga estas líneas:
<capitancar>  donde encuentro ese udev
<capitancar>  donde encuentro ese udev
<cousteau> si lo debes _crear_ será que no existe
<capitancar> ok y como creo eso
<mimecar> capitancar: en la ruta que has puesto hay espacios
<cousteau> capitancar, esas instrucciones están actualizadas? porque hoy en día casi todos los USB de internet te los reconoce automáticamente
<capitancar> pero el mio no lo reconoce
<capitancar> no se solo puedo conectarme por cable wifi o mi telefono pero por ese moden no
<cousteau> bien, era sólo para asegurarme
<capitancar> ok
<mimecar> capitancar: ¿estas usando ubuntu 11.04?
<capitancar> no 10.04
<cousteau> capitancar, a lo mejor actualizando a 10.10 o superior se soluciona (lo sé por experiencia)
<capitancar> si pero es que ahora estoy en brasil en un barco y a duras penas tengo señal para chatear aunque no lo creas descarga a 2.1 0 2.8 kb
<capitancar> sabes que es eso jejejeeej
<capitancar> es casi no tener nada y para rematar la señal ba y biene nunca es constante
<capitancar> depronto aahora que regrese a colombia pueda hacerlo
<capitancar> porque de actualisar un programa ensima de otro me a dejado muy mala esperiencia es mas cada ves que actualiso sol la misma vercion que es mas o menos cada semana o cada mes me an salido algunos problemas
<capitancar> por ejemplo ahora no puedo verme una pelicula  normal porque se para cada 5 o 10 minutos la pantalla por secciones de 10 segundos pero solo la pantalla el sonido sigue igual
<capitancar> eso no es ver pelicula eso es medio ver
<capitancar> eso me empeso a pasar despues de una actualisacion
<capitancar> que me pueden decir
<mimecar> capitancar: si no pones las actualizaciones esos fallos no se arreglarán
<capitancar> si si actualiso claro que lo ago pero cada ves que actualiso alguna cosa funciona diferente
<capitancar> pero aja ahora lo que quiero es que me alludes con lo del moden ya te mando  el pequeño manual para que compresdas lo que quiero hacer
<capitancar> paso a paso
<mimecar> ¿has editado ya el fichero?
<capitancar> si ya lo edite y lo guarde y lo cerre
<capitancar> o tenia que dejarlo abierto y poner despues el siguiente paso
<capitancar> El siguiente proceso lo he realizado en Ubuntu 9.10 karmic Koala , y describe la labor a realizar para poder utilizar internet movil , en mi caso para Movistar.
<capitancar> El problema con este modem esta relacionado con que Ubuntu no lo reconoce como un modem USB. Para poder solucionar este inconveniente es necesario instalar el paquete usb-modeswitch.
<capitancar>  # apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<capitancar> Editar el archivo /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf y añadir las siguientes lineas:
<capitancar> # Huawei E1692/E1756/E156
<mimecar> !paste capitancar
<kubot> capitancar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<capitancar> SYSFS{idProduct}=="1446", \
<capitancar> OPTIONS="ignore_device"
<capitancar> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1446", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", RUN+="/usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch"
<capitancar> Ahora cada vez que conecte su Modem USB el sistema lo identificara automáticamente como un dispositivo modem 3g y le permitirá tener conexión.
<capitancar> Ahora reinicie el servicio udev.
<capitancar> # service udev restart
<capitancar> Ahora todo esta listo para configurar la conexion con su proveedor de internet, esto se puede realizar con el networkmanager.
<Genelyk> no uso el paste bin
<mimecar> el problema es que ha usado un script para pegar todo el texto
<capitancar>  el
<Genelyk> usa el pastebin
<capitancar> ok ahy esta lo que edstoy tratando de hacer
<Genelyk> para q no te bvote
<capitancar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637622/
<capitancar> y ahora ya hice el primer paso
<cousteau> capitancar, en vez de pegar aquí línea por línea el tutorial, también se puede pegar el link
<capitancar> ahora voy para el segundo donde dice que
<capitancar> si ya pegue el lin
<capitancar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637622/
<liher> hola
<capitancar> ahora voy para el segundo paso
<mimecar> capitancar: ¿no has encontrado información para tu versión de ubuntu?
<capitancar> no
<capitancar> porque ese proceso ahy no es para mi linux
<Genelyk> xq no
<XuMuK> hola
<elgallero> los netsplit son exitantes
<ramrebol> alguien que use gimp, me puede decir por que cuando copio y pego a veces pega blanco?? (no copia lo que quiero copiar)
<XuMuK> ramrebol, tienes que pegar antes de que cierres el original
<ramrebol> estoy copiando de un layer a otro, pero de la misma imagen
<XuMuK> ramrebol, como copias, con ctrl+c o raton?
<ramrebol> control+c
<XuMuK> ramrebol, prueba con raton, a veces ctrl+c no funciona, no se el por que
<ramrebol> tienes razon. Ahora vi una opcion "Copy_visible" que parece que fuerza al copiado
<ramrebol> gracias. Llevaba harto liandome con eso
<acerorasus> alguien aqui ha comprado un netbook en los ultimos 3 meses? Yo quiero comprarme uno y mi presupuesto es de aprox 250 euros. He ido al Mediamark, Saturn y he visitado las webs de Alternate y Efecto2000. Alguien me puede recomendar un modelo basado en el  Intel ATOM N455 y una tienda aparte de las que ya he mecionado para comprarlo en forma *presencial* en Madrid???
<Tarrasquero> no se si la tienducha
<Tarrasquero> a pero eso es online
<acerorasus> yo de online paso. yo quiero ver y tocar el modelo de muestra  antes de comprar el netbook
<XuMuK> acerorasus, y que puedes saber sobre uno u otro con solo verlo?
<XuMuK> para mi lo mas importante son las caracteristicas tecnicas y eso sí puedes ver online...
<XuMuK> ademas seguro que online te sale bastante mas barato
<acerorasus> De momento estoy entre el ASUS 1001PXD-WHI101S   y  el ACER AOD255E-13DQws. He leido comentarios  NO comparativos en internet y he visto y tocado ambos netbooks en Mediamarkt y Saturn en Madrid
<Jadoo1989> yo también prefiero comprar online.
<acerorasus> Online he visto que puedo ahorrar como mucho 9 euros pero a la hora de agregar los gastos de envio, el ahorro se esfuma
<XuMuK> pues no se donde has mirado...
<fede> hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer un respaldo de los archivos del disco utilizando un live cd
<fede> ?
<fede> me dice que no tengo permisos para modificarlos
<fede> como puedo "loguearm" desde el live cd?
<acerorasus> Alguien me puede decir cual de los 2 netbook arriba mencionados es el mejor calidad precio? Ambos cuestan 220 Euros
<XuMuK> fede, por respaldo te refieres al backup?
<XuMuK> acerorasus, yo te aconsejaría el asus, por mi propia experiencia y por leido por ahi, sé que los acer se calientan mucho...
<fede> me refiero a que quiero copiar los archivos a un disco externo, pero me dice que no tengo permisos para acceder
<fede> lo cual es obvio, porque no soy el usuario del sistema
<XuMuK> fede, para tener acceso a cualquier archivo hazlo de root
<fede> pero como hago para ser root desde un live cd?
<XuMuK> sudo -s
<XuMuK> gksu nautilus
<fede> bien, gracias
<fede> eso me sirvió
<XuMuK> lo mismo como si estuvieras en un sistema nativo
<fede> ahora estoy como root
<XuMuK> fede, ten cuidado con lo que haces
<fede> si, igual ya está todo cagado el sistema
<XuMuK> fede, pues no la cagues mas aun xD
<fede> me dió un error de inittranfs
<fede> o algo así
<fede> tengo que instalar de nuevo, pero quiero respaldar unas cosas
<XuMuK> algo asi no vale... enseñanos el error original
<XuMuK> aaa, vale vale
<asnos_ausente> perdon, salgo hasta que esto ande
<fede> dale, gracias, ahora estoy copiando los archivos
<XuMuK> ok
<aprendis_novel> hola a todos
<aprendis_novel> no se si alguine me pueda ayudar tengo una duda en como se cambia el tema de openoffice en ubunut 10.10
<aprendis_novel> para que lusca diferente
<aprendis_novel> es que la combinacion que tienes como que lastima mucho la vista
<XuMuK> aprendis_novel, ahi no te puedo ayudar... 1º es que uso libreoffice y 2º no me importa mucho como luzca con tal de que cumpla sus funciones
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-25
<allan1097> Hola tengo otra pregunta: Cuanto dura la actualizacion de Ubuntu 11.10 a 12.04?
<allan1097> Tengo una Velocidad de 70Kb/s
<allan1097> alguien tiene una idea??
<aguitel> haz la actualizacion con el alternate cd
<Exio> hazlo y dilo.
<itxshell> Exio,  fijese que tengo un problema con el visor de imagenes de ubuntu me podria ayudar por favor
<Exio> que problema es?
<itxshell> mis imagenes se ven copletamente violetas
<itxshell> y lo mismo en photoshop
<itxshell> los demas programas de imagenes estan normales
<Toranks> Photoshop en ubuntu? xD
<itxshell> si por que Toranks
<Toranks> No por nada, será con wine xD
<itxshell> si claro
<itxshell> por que la risa Ud. no lo ha probado ?
<itxshell> funciona muy bien
<Toranks> Y sólo te pasa con el visor de imágenes y con el photoshop por wine? Ninguno más?
<Exio> ninguno ninguno?
<Exio> solo esos? :/
<allan1097> explicame un poco sobre el alternate cd
<itxshell> el visor de imagenes el de ubuntu
<Toranks> Si, ya, el de gnome
<itxshell> si tengo krita, shotwell, mypaint, karbon, Gimp
<itxshell> todos bien
<allan1097> sera asi?
<Toranks> Cosa más rara...
<allan1097> inserto el alternate CD de Ubuntu 12.04 y que sigue???
<itxshell> y mi problema es que no puedo editar PSD sin ver los colores reales de una foto
<Exio> realmente ni idea itxshell
<Exio> :/
<itxshell> esto me paso en la 12.04
<itxshell> la instalacion la hice en limpio
<allan1097> sera que en Ubuntu 12.10 se corregira lo del PAE?
<Toranks> Qué es PAE?
<allan1097> Phisicasl Addres Extension
<itxshell> www.google.com Toranks
<allan1097> Creo
<Toranks> xD
<itxshell> :(( a alguno que le salgan las imagenes en violeta
<Toranks> !google PAE
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<Toranks> Buena lección kubot xD
<Exio> !pae
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<allan1097> pero yo tengo 1GB
<allan1097> esto es una bromaaa???
<itxshell> XD si si Toranks
<Toranks> A mí no me mires xD
<m4v> allan1097: que ocurre ahora?
<allan1097> nada
<allan1097> estoy comentando acerca del PAE
<itxshell> xd Toranks  es de los que no sabe usarlo
<allan1097> pero ya tengo 11.10 y me parece bien
<Toranks> Po quédate con la 11.10
<allan1097> eso voy a hacer
<Toranks> Aún tiene actualizaciones
<itxshell> Exio,  recuerda que algunos tubimos el problema de que los videos salian en azul con ubuntu 11.10
<allan1097> cuanto tiempo en soporte le queda al 11.10?
<Exio> itxshell: eso era algo de flash, videos en youtube no?
<m4v> si no tienen consultas sobre Ubuntu por favor no usen el canal, el canal para charlar es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Toranks> Yo lo solucioné volviendo a la versión anterior de flash
<itxshell> si Exio  por alli andaba buscando alguna solucion
<itxshell> cambie las versiones de flash y nada y hasta me pase a Gnash pero nada sigue en lo mismo
<allan1097> Cuanto tiempo de Soporte le queda a Ubuntu 11.10?
<Exio> itxshell: el visor de imagenes no tiene nada que ver con flash
<itxshell> ya probe esa Toranks
<Toranks> Pues así lo solucioné
<m4v> !eol allan1097
<kubot> allan1097: Fin de vida o EOL (End Of Life) es el momento en que las actualizaciones de seguridad y el soporte para una version de Ubuntu se termina, mira https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases (inglés) para más información.
<itxshell> Exio,  fue una opcion que me diron en sala por parecerse el problema
<vientosolar> alguien por aca? Cómo puedo solucionar este error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058442/
<dabor__> vientosolar, puede ser que el servidor de esos repos no ande bien, tendrías que probar otro server
<vientosolar> Hace tiempo no puedo actualizar
<dabor__> vientosolar, ejecuta software-properties-gtk
<vientosolar> en terminal?
<vientosolar> listo. Me salen los origenes del software
<dabor__> vientosolar, descargar desde: modifica eso
<vientosolar> y ahi que pongo? Servidor principal?
<vientosolar> puse eso, y al parecer esta funcionando
<dabor__> vientosolar, prueba con ese, en principio
<vientosolar> Volvió a fallar
<dabor__> vientosolar, selecciona otro servidor
<dabor__> vientosolar, es rado que falle el principal
<vientosolar> ok. Intentando con otro servidor
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1058448/ Ese es mi sources.list Hay algun error ahi?
<dabor__> vientosolar, restricted lo agregaste manualmente en todas las entradas?
<Biblioclasta> vientosolar, por que aún en oneric y no en precise?
<vientosolar> estoy en 11.10
<vientosolar> no, ninguno agregado manualmente
<Biblioclasta> por que?
<dabor__> vientosolar, ok, no parece tener errores
<m4v> Biblioclasta: 11.10 es aún una versión soportada, no hay razón para actualizar a lo último.
<dabor__> Biblioclasta, 11.10 tiene soporte
<vientosolar> El asunto es que no me deja actualizar ni por terminal ni por Gestor.
<vientosolar> En algun momento me pidio actualizar a 12.04
<m4v> vientosolar: parece estar bien el sources, pero creo que leí algo en alguna parte sobre el mirror de .co andando mal
<m4v> dejame ver..
<vientosolar> Gracias m4v
<m4v> vientosolar: probaste cambiando de mirror de todas formas?
<vientosolar> m4v sip. Lo intente con otro servidor y en este momento buscando mejor mirror
<m4v> vientosolar: usa el principal de canonical, no debe ser el más rápido pero tiene que andar.
<vientosolar> ya lo intenté y tampoco me dejó m4v
<dabor__> vientosolar, lo raro es que solo falla el restricted
<m4v> ah... pero en el log dice "resticted"
<vientosolar> m4v dabor_ hay alguna forma en la que se pueda desactivar el restricted?
<m4v> vientosolar: tenés mal los últimos 3 repositorios del sources ahora veo
<vientosolar> mmm entonces es ese el error.. que falta una letra..
<m4v> comentalos, están duplicados de hecho
<vientosolar> cómo los comento?
<dabor__> vientosolar, entonces, los editaste a mano y no te acordabas
<m4v> le ponés una # al principio de todo
<m4v> en cada línea, que empiecen con "#deb ..."  en vez de "deb ..."
<dabor__> son las ultima 3
<dabor__> del sources.list
<vientosolar> joder...
<vientosolar> jajaja
<m4v> si, evidentemente editaste el sources.list, no pasa si usas la herramienta del sinaptic
<vientosolar> si, ya las comente..
<vientosolar> y en ese caso con el synaptic. Cómo se hace?
<dabor__> vientosolar, con synaptic o con software-properties-gtk
<m4v> tiene una opción en un menú para modificar los orígenes del software
<vientosolar> Casi que no. Gracias chic@s
<allan1097> Hola, tengo otra pregunta
<allan1097> si en Windows la extension ejecutable es (.exe) cual es la de Ubuntu?
<allan1097> Hola???
<allan1097> si en Windows la extension ejecutable es (.exe) cual es la de Ubuntu?
<allan1097> Hay alguien quien me responda ;)
<allan1097> Heloooo!!!
<m4v> !repetir allan1097
<kubot> allan1097: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<m4v> allan1097: linux no tiene extensiones para ejecutables, cualquier archivo que tenga el atributo ejecutable es ejecutable.
<m4v> !paciencia | allan1097: y por favor ten paciencia a la hora de preguntar en un canal de soporte.
<kubot> allan1097: y por favor ten paciencia a la hora de preguntar en un canal de soporte.: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<allan1097> entonces
<allan1097> porque yo abri un archivo ejecutable EXE y no paso nada
<m4v> quedate un rato así te explico...
<ptm> hola
<ptm> alguien por aca?
<ptm> tengo un problemita en mi ubuntu server
<ptm> me tira este error el firewall
<ptm> configserver
<ptm> alguien me podria ayudar?
<ptm> *Lock Error* [PT_INTERVAL] still active - section skipped
<ptm> y luego me bloquea todas las conexiones y procesos
 * xoan buenas
<Guest91237> hola alguien sabe de un buen tutorial para hacer particiones del disco duro? tengo ubuntu natty
<Guest91237> juan
<itxshell> buen dia
<fzeta> nas itxshell
<Chopper> hoola :D
<Chopper> quien me ayuda con mi ordenador
<Chopper> Quiero instalar Ubuntu 12.04
<Chopper> en un Ubuntu 10.04
<greenpeans> greenpeans
<greenpeans> greenpeans
<greenpeans> me pueden ayudar tengo un problema con ubuntu un error al iniciar la aplicacion
<zcom>  pero porque no preguntais o exponeis directamente la question
<greenpeans> ok
<greenpeans> como saber si si los programas que estan bajo consola estan  instalados correctamente y estan en ejecucion
<m4v> greenpeans: muy ambigua tu pregunta, que querés hacer?
<greenpeans> por ejemplo el primer problema que me surgio es al migrar de windows a linux fue los drivers de la wifi para analizar las wifi conjuntas al lugar donde me encuentro
<greenpeans> ya que encuentro los driver ahorael problema que la escucha de la wifi esta en un canal y resulta que necesito cambiar de canal pero me marca error
<greenpeans> soy nuevo enestos rollotengo un mes que migre de windows a linux
<m4v> creo que el canal del wifi se puede cambiar con iwconfig, pero nunca me puse a tocar nada de eso. Igual no puedo relacionar esto del wifi con tu primer pregunta.
<greenpeans> si sorry
<greenpeans> la primer pregunta es que cuando inicio ubuntu me sale un error que no encuentra o a ocurrido un error en una aplicacion que no corrio correctamente
<greenpeans> como saber que aplicacion me esta hablando este errro
<m4v> creo que el mismo mensaje de error tiene un botón para ver detalles o para mandar un informe de error, no?
<greenpeans> a ok dejame checarlo cuando arranque el sistema la proxima vez y tecomento soy nuevo en este ambiente  tengo un mes que deje windows de lleno
<greenpeans> y me estoy empapando de linux
<greenpeans> pero como puedo cambiar este detalle de los channel de wifi
<greenpeans> po favor
<m4v> no estoy seguro, fijate el manual de iwconfig «man iwconfig» hay una opción que se llama freq/channel
<m4v> "Set  the operating frequency or channel in the device"
<greenpeans> a ok  gracias
<m4v> de ejemplo pone "iwconfig eth0 channel 3"
<m4v> fijate vos mismo, yo básicamente te estoy dictando el manual :P
<m4v> no tengo una antena wifi como para jugar con eso.
<Chopper> me ayudais
<Chopper> tengo un problema, no puedo usar sudo
<Chopper> por ejemplo
<Chopper> Sorry, user usuario is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/install john' as root on pc143-1
<m4v> Chopper: no es tu pc verdad?
<Chopper> si
<Chopper> Por que
<m4v> sí que de es tu pc o sí de que mi pregunta es afirmativa?
<greenpeans> chpper estas invitado y no te permite privilejios de usar sudo
<Chopper> si de que es mi pc
<m4v> Chopper: bueno, tu usuario no tiene privilegios, capaz estas usando el usuario incorrecto como dice greenpeans
<Chopper> y como puedo cambiar los permisos
<Chopper> por que no tengo la contraseña de root
<m4v> que dice "echo $USER"?
<m4v> ubuntu no tiene root, se usa sudo
<Chopper> dice: Aitor
<Chopper> xd
<Chopper> y es como me llamo
<m4v> y si ejecutas «sudo -l»
<m4v> que dice?
<Chopper> muchas cosas
<Chopper> :S
<m4v> usá el pastebin
<m4v> !paste Chopper
<kubot> Chopper: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Chopper> ya y ahora q
<m4v> pasas el link?
<Chopper> ok
<Chopper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1059254/
<Souchiro>  <m4v> ubuntu no tiene root, se usa sudo <------------- yo tengo la consola de root xD
<Chopper> el mio tampoco (o eso creo)
<m4v> Souchiro: y?
<Chopper> m4v
<Chopper> que hago?
<Chopper> eres mi unica esperanza.
<dbz> lol
<tuxGentoo> holas buenas tengo un problema espero que me ayuden busque ya en la red pero no puedo solucionarlo resulota que cuando insetto mi USB lo recnoce el al ubuntu pero no puedo accer a ella
<m4v> Chopper: no tengo muchas ganas de ayudar a alguien que pretende crackear contraseñas, pero bueno.
<Souchiro> nomas comento :/  , mejor me quedo callado :|
<m4v> Chopper: que dice «groups»
<Chopper> crackear?
<Chopper> solo quiero poder ejecutar sudo
<Chopper> nadie me ayuda o que? :(
<m4v> Chopper: te hice una pregunta
<Chopper> m4v: Ayudame porfavor
<dbz> te dijo qué dice «groups»
<dbz> cuando le contestes
<m4v> Chopper: ...
<m4v> tuxGentoo: como que no puedes acceder?
<Chopper> ah
<Chopper> Aitor dialout cdrom audio video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<tuxGentoo> m4v: hola gracias por responder no puedo aaceder a ver los archivos ni lo puefo formatear
<Chopper> alguna solucion
<m4v> Chopper: bueno, no estas en el grupo admin, no vas a poder usar sudo. Ni tampoco te vas a poder agregar a no ser que uses un livecd.
<Chopper> entonces
<m4v> Chopper: y john es un programa de auditoría para crackear contraseñas, yo esperaría que alguien que necesite usar ese tipo de programas supiera resolver el problema idiota en el que estas.
<Chopper> a ver
<Chopper> te puse un ejemplo
<Chopper> yo solo quiero instalar Compiz Manager & docky
<m4v> Chopper: tienes que bootear con un livecd, montar la particion raiz de tu instalación Ubuntu, y modificar el archivo /etc/group
<Chopper> yo?
<Chopper> pero con livecd
<Chopper> me dijiste que no puedo
<m4v> sí, vos. ¿Cómo hiciste para quedar fuera del grupo admin en primer lugar?
<Chopper> quedar fuera del grupo?
<m4v> Chopper: dije que no puedes a no ser que uses un livecd
<Chopper> pero tengo un pc
<Chopper> sobremesa
<m4v> Chopper: cuando instalas Ubuntu tu usuario se agrega al grupo admin por defecto.
<Chopper> que no tiene dvd/rom
<Chopper> ni nada
<Chopper> ps no se
<m4v> Chopper: quién instaló esa pc?
<Chopper> un informatico
<m4v> es realmente tu pc esa?
<Chopper> de una tienda de ordenadore
<Chopper> que si
<m4v> bueno, te lo instaló sin darte privilegios de root
<Chopper> :S
 * Souchiro se imagina que compro esa pc  con ubuntu instalado, y se olvidaron de darle las contraseñas.......
<Chopper> eing?
<m4v> Chopper: Aitor es el usuario que tenía o es uno que vos creaste?
<Chopper> el que cree
<Chopper> el que viene por defecto es 'usuario'
<m4v> bueno, seguramente ese usuario si puede usar sudo
<Chopper> he visto las propiedades del grupo admin
<Chopper> y no sale señalado usuario
<m4v> es Ubuntu lo que tenés ahí?
<Chopper> a ver mira
<Chopper> hay un grupo que es 'adm' que si sale señalado usuario
<Chopper> pruebo desde usuario
<Chopper> y te digo
<usuario> m4v ?
<usuario> soy 'Aitor'
<m4v> usuario: me di cuenta
<usuario> decime un comando
<m4v> usuario: que dice «sudo -l» ahora?
<usuario> a ver
<usuario> espera
<dannyLopez> por que despues de instalar kubuntu en un ideapad no puedo iniciar por gnome3  :(
<usuario> lo mismo
<m4v> dannyLopez: instalaste kubuntu encima de ubuntu?
<m4v> usuario: haz «grep admin /etc/group»
<dannyLopez> m4v: si
<usuario> me sale esto
<usuario> lpadmin:x:105:usuario,Aitor,aitorymanel,aitorcito
<usuario> admin:x:119:
<m4v> dannyLopez: bueno, kubuntu no viene con gnome3, sobreescribiste ubuntu :P
<m4v> dannyLopez: para tener los 2 escritorios tendrías que haber instalado kubuntu-deskop
<dannyLopez> y aparte de eso traté instalando el slim, el kdm y el gdm, pero por ninguno de los 3 inicia gnome3, se queda en el fondo de panntalla de gnome3 y el cursor de ahí no pasa
<dannyLopez> pero en el gnome clasico si funciona
<usuario> m4v
<usuario> que hago
<m4v> dannyLopez: fijate de instalar ubuntu-desktop
<m4v> usuario: nose, no tienes un usuario con admin, es un Ubuntu eso?
<usuario> si
<usuario> o eso creo
<usuario> donde se mira?
<dannyLopez> uname -r ?
<usuario> 2.6.32-23-generic
<usuario> : c
<m4v> no, eso es el kernel, con «lsb_release -d»
<usuario> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<dannyLopez> por eso digo que eso es para el kernel
<usuario> m4v
<usuario> es ubuntu
<m4v> usuario: bueno, lo único es ver como bootear un livecd de ubuntu con un pendrive, reinstalar ubuntu, o reclamarle al que te vendió la netbook para que te dé el acceso de root
<usuario> pero m4v
<usuario> tal vez, si instalo Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<m4v> reinstalar cualquier versión serviría, pero desde ese sistema no puedes hacer nada.
<usuario> pero tengo 1 problema
<dannyLopez> m4v: ya vi el problema xD, tenia desinstalado gnome-core
<dannyLopez> clear
<usuario> m4v.
<m4v> usuario: que
<usuario> No puedo instalarlo desde pendrive
<dannyLopez> usuario: por que no podes instalarlo desde un pen?
<usuario> no es eso
<usuario> solo te pregunti
<dannyLopez> a ya, si si podes instalar desde un USB
<usuario> pero configuro la Bios primero no?
<dannyLopez> trata con el unetbooting, desde linux o desde windows, es compatible con los 2 sistemas
<usuario> dannyLopez: ya se
<dannyLopez> bueno pero no te enojes
<usuario> y no puedo usar CGA-USB-CREATOR?
<dannyLopez> bueno, voy a probar si ya funciona gnome3
<dannyLopez> adeus
<usuario> ok suerte :)
<usuario> m4v
<m4v> usuario: pregunta al canal, no soy tu ayudante personal.
<usuario> pero me caes muy bien
<m4v> pues a mi no ;)
<usuario> puedo usar el cga-usb-creator
<usuario> para crear un usb
<m4v> no lo conozco.
<usuario> Unetbooting no me va
<m4v> cualquier cosa que te permita bootear un livecd de ubuntu en un pendrive tendría que servir.
<usuario> livecd?
<usuario> todo lo que se bootea es livecd.
<m4v> una iso de ubuntu
<usuario> okok
<usuario> Me recomiendas 12.04
<usuario> o cual
<m4v> para el problema que tienes, cualquiera te sirve.
<usuario> ok
<usuario> m4v se me olvido
<usuario> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
<m4v> de nada.
<usuario> (;
<usuario> adios
<dannyLopez> no, sigo sin poder iniciar gnome3 :(
<zcom> eso pasa por querer ir a la ultima
<zcom> wueno...........
<zcom> o quizas no
<zcom> a saber que te pasa
<zcom> esto no iba aki, me confundi
<m4v> dannyLopez: no sé que puede ser, algún mensaje de error?
<dannyLopez> m4v: en internet decia algo de eliminar las config guardadas, lo hice, y me salio
<dannyLopez> "imposible iniciar sesión" y un boton que decia cerrar sesion
<m4v> dannyLopez: fijate si no hay algún archivo que pertenezca a root en tu home
<dannyLopez> m4v: ese problema lo tenía cuando cambie de mint a ubuntu, pero con un chown ya lo solucione, por eso la config del irssi estaba como root
<m4v> dannyLopez: « find $HOME ! -user $USER »
<m4v> nose que otra cosa puede ser..
<smatic> hola a todos tengo un problema con xorg.conf de mi tarjeta grafica view sonic gt 220 no me funciona en ubuntu 11.10 alguna solucion?
<dannyLopez> dejame pruevo
<dannyLopez> m4v: como root o como usuario normal?
<m4v> dannyLopez: como usuario normal
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> find $HOME ! -user $USER ?
<dannyLopez> con ! o con pipe?
<dannyLopez> m4v: me salieron 3 elementos
<m4v> dannyLopez: alguno que empiece con un punto, tipo .Xauthority o algo así?
<dannyLopez> no señor: "~/Descargas/ati ~eliminar ~downloads/vio.jpeg"
<dannyLopez> y un cat .Xauthority no me muestra nada
<dannyLopez> pastebin.com/QwgYKURQ :( las ultimas 10 lineas me están saliendo a cada rato, como estpy en las tty eliminando a cada rato lo de gnome3
<m4v> dannyLopez: esos errores al final del log que pegaste parecen errores de disco
<m4v> dannyLopez: miraste el smart del disco a ver si está bien?
<dannyLopez> m4v: como veo el smart?
<m4v> ubuntu tenía una utilidad para eso, pero si no puedes entrar al escritorio tienes que instalar smartmontools
<dannyLopez> m4v: desde awesome lo puedo ver?
<m4v> y usar «sudo smartclt -A /dev/sda»
<m4v> dannyLopez: no se que es awesome :P
<Laura2> hola
<Laura2> necesito ayuda !
<Laura2> :/
<m4v> !pregunta Laura2
<Laura2> alguien vivo ?
<kubot> Laura2: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Laura2> perdon
<Laura2> se me rompio mi ubuntu
<Laura2> al iniciar se me debio de perder o romper un tal ramzwap error insert
<Laura2> y no me entra en el entorno grafico
<mimecar> Laura2: qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Laura2> y quiero recuperar los datos
<Laura2> al menos el home
<dannyLopez> Laura2: hace sudo cp -a /home/"usuario" /ruta/disco/externo
<Laura2> pero como se la ruta del externo
<Laura2> escribo cd ..
<Laura2> muchas veces en la consola
<Laura2> pero no llego mas alla del root del livecd
<dannyLopez> Laura2: sudo fdisk -l
<mimecar> Laura2: tienes una memoria usb?
<dannyLopez> !enter Laura2
<kubot> Laura2: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<m4v> Laura2: tenés algún disco externo para copiar los datos? como una memoria usb?
<Laura2> tengo un hdd
<mimecar> ahí puedes copiar tus datos
<dannyLopez> m4v: pastebinit.com/2s61rrtb
<Laura2> /dev/sda1   *           1       18711   150292480   83  Linux
<Laura2> /dev/sda2           18711       19458     5995521    5  Extended
<Laura2> /dev/sda5           18711       19458     5995520   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Laura2> eso me sale
<dannyLopez> Laura2: no tenes conectado el HDD
<Laura2> si si
<Laura2> lo tengo
<Laura2> por ventan si me puedo mover por el
<Laura2> ventana
<m4v> dannyLopez: no me anda el link
<m4v> Laura2: eso parece ser el mismo disco de la pc
<Laura2> el caso es que si lanzo sudo nautilus
<Laura2> tengo una ventana como root
<dannyLopez> eso es lo que le estoy diciendo, no tiene conectado el HDD, a menos que quieras copiar el home a otra particion
<Laura2> pero no consigo ver el Computer
<mimecar> Laura2: estas accediendo a las particiones del sistema instalado?
<Laura2> mimecar:  y no se ..
<Laura2> soy nueva un poco en todo esto
<dannyLopez> m4v: pastebinit.com/hLREmale
<Laura2> estoy aqui porque bill gates me cae re mal
<dannyLopez> m4v: pastebin.com/hLREmale*
<Laura2> la instlacion fue bastante facil
<dannyLopez> pastebin.com/hLREmale *
<Laura2> pero ahora esta wea ...
<mimecar> si abres "Lugares" podrás montar las particiones del disco real
<dannyLopez> ese si es
<Laura2> memato
<mimecar> pero que te aparezca sda y no sdb no es normal
<Laura2> te he dicho que estoy desde un live cd ?
<m4v> dannyLopez: está fallando ese disco
<m4v> dannyLopez: haz un backup pronto y reemplazalo
<dannyLopez> Laura2: segura que podes acceder al HDD desde nautilus?
<dannyLopez> changos
<dannyLopez> gracias m4v
<m4v> dannyLopez: trata de hacer los menos cambios posibles. Lo ideal sería que lo conectes a otra pc montándolo como solo-lectura y hagas el backup desde ahí.
<dannyLopez> m4v: que linea te hace saber que esta malo el disco?
<Laura2> desde nautilus veo todo
<Laura2> pero no puedo copiarlo
<Laura2> veo mi home
<Laura2> veo mi hdd
<Laura2> pero fallan los permisos
<Laura2> dannyLopez:  >(
<mimecar> Laura2: qué error te da?
<m4v> dannyLopez: los contadores brutos, Raw_Read_Error_Rate, Seek_Error_Rate, Multi_Zone_Error_Rate son distinto de cero. Si bien esto no significa que está fallando ahora, porque los valores normalizados están todos en 100, el disco no me da mucha confianza.
<m4v> dannyLopez: y están esos errores del log que pasaste antes
<m4v> dannyLopez: fijate de hacerle un backup y hacerle un fsck y ver como se comporta.
<m4v> dannyLopez: capaz que gnome no carga porque hay algún archivo corrupto.
<dannyLopez> gracias m4v
<m4v> Laura2: pero para hacer un backup tienes que copiar tus datos a un disco externo, de nada sirve que los copies a otra parte en la misma pc. (bueno, de algo sirve pero no si la pc está fallando)
<openhuese_recloc> laura2 tenes otra pc con linux sino no te que otra que utilizar windows en la pc de un amigo y poner el hdd como esclabo y utilizar un programa para leer particiones linux y salvar todo
<m4v> Laura2: por lo que veo lo del ramzwap parece un error de la memoria ram, ocurre muy seguido? es una netbook?
<USUaRIOS> foro para temas relacionados con C programacion
<mimecar> USUaRIOS: ya has hecho lo "normal"?
<USUaRIOS> PUes estoy aprendiendo, digamos que soy novato.
<mimecar> www.google.es
<mimecar> "foro C"
<USUaRIOS> mi objetivo es crear una aplicacion con iconos y todo un sistema o aplicacion para determindadas cosas.
<mimecar> C + librería gráfica
<USUaRIOS> me refiero a que si no existe algun foro como este para tratar temas de C
<USUaRIOS> si exacto
<mimecar> el irc no tiene foros
<mimecar> tiene canales / salas
<dbz> USUaRIOS, /msg alis help list
<USUaRIOS> amm  aok, un canal para interactuar ideas sobre C, parecido o igual que este pero sobre temas de programacion C
<mimecar> en castellano no se si hay en freenode
<USUaRIOS> pues he buscado y no he encontrado
<mimecar> tendrás que ir al irc hispano
<mimecar> y ver si existe un canal de c
<m4v> USUaRIOS: este no es un canal sobre programación C
<arielsanflo> saludos a toda la sala
<Laura2> m4v: no, es un laptop standar
<Laura2> jo
<Laura2> en serio tengo que volver a Windows _
<Laura2> ?
<Laura2> ahora que le habia cogido el gusto a linux
<Laura2> pero definitivamente hay que ser informatico para manejarlo
<mimecar> ya has sacado los datos?
<mimecar> Laura2: eres informatica para usar windows?
<Laura2> no
<m4v> Laura2: no entiendo que tiene que ver Windows conque no tengas un disco externo para hacer el backup o que la memoria esté fallando.
<Laura2> pero se como copiar un archivo de un lado a a otro ...
<mimecar> igual que en windows
<Laura2> weas de permisos
<m4v> arrastrando y soltando, pero tienes que poner un pendrive o algo donde copiarlo
<m4v> a donde lo vas a copiar sinó?
<Laura2> m4v: y todo eso obvio que es estandar
<Laura2> pero hay files que no deja copiar
<Laura2> :(
<m4v> que archivos quieres copiar?
<Laura2> algunos de root
<Laura2> como el irssi que lo tengo ahi con las configuraciones ...
<m4v> Laura2: pues recien ahora lo dices, que somos adivinos nosotros.
<mimecar> Laura2: no puedes tener archivos de root
<m4v> Laura2: no deberías tener archivos de irssi como root. No entiendo
<Laura2> es que lo lanzo como root
<Laura2> :?
<m4v> bueno, ese el es problema.
<mimecar> Laura2: para?
<Laura2> pues porque si inicio como mi user
<Laura2> Conecto como Laura
<Laura2> en vez de root
<Laura2> y se ve
<Laura2> y los tios en internet cuando ven una  mujer guitrean
<Laura2> jeje
<mimecar> Laura2: root se usa sólo para administración
<m4v> hubieras cambiado el nombre
<mimecar> NUNCA para un uso normal
<m4v> Laura2: con «/nick algo» cambias tu apodo
<Laura2> pero el error ya esta hecho
<Laura2> chicos
<m4v> Laura2: usar root para eso es... nose, tratar de rascarse una oreja con el pié
<Laura2> en sus manos esta perder a una ubuntera o no
<m4v> Laura2: ejecuta en una terminal
<Laura2> dime
<m4v> Laura2: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<m4v> Laura2: eso debería arreglar los permisos de tu home
<m4v> lo ejecutas desde tu usuario claro, no desde root
<Laura2> tester@tester~$ sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Laura2> chown: cannot access `/home/tester/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Laura2> tester@tester~$ sudo su
<Laura2> root@tester/home/tester# sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Laura2> root@tester/home/tester#
<mimecar> !paste Laura2
<kubot> Laura2: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> Laura2: bien
<mimecar> m4v: tendrá que ir a la partición instalada no?
<m4v> Laura2: acabas de romper todo, te dije que no lo ejecutes como root.
<m4v> es normal que .gvfs de error de permiso porque es un archivo raro que nose para que está.
<Laura2> >(
<Laura2> jo
<m4v> Laura2: puedes ejecutar eso mismo, pero SIN ROOT
<Laura2> recuerden que estoy desde un Cd Live
<m4v> ah
<m4v> no sabía
<Laura2> :p
<NipSarm> el nuevo firefox 13 consume mucha ram, a alquien más le pasa?? :/
<Laura2> como no puedo reiniciar mi ubuntu, lo meti en el CD y ahora estoy desde el CD
<Laura2> quiero guardar mi home en un disco duro externo
<Laura2> pero cuando lo voy a copiar , problems de permisos ...
<mimecar> Laura2: ya has accedido a la partición que tiene el sistema instalado?
<m4v> Laura2: bueno tienes que montar el disco tuyo de la laptop, normalmente lo puedes hacer desde el nautilus
<Laura2> y si
<Laura2> desde nautilius
<Laura2> lanzado como user
<Laura2> lo veo
<Laura2> voy a arrastrar a mi carpeta del disco duro
<Laura2> pero errores
<m4v> que errores, son de lectura o escritura?
<mimecar> qué carpeta arastras
<m4v> !detalles Laura2
<kubot> Laura2: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<m4v> Laura2: no estoy en tu pc, no veo lo que hacés, tenés que darnos detalles.
<Laura2> arrastro /home/
<Laura2> y cuando empiezan a pasarse files
<Laura2> me dice esto
<mimecar> Laura2: si estas moviendo /home, no estas en el sistema instalado
<mimecar> sino en el live cd
<Laura2> mimecar: eso trato de decir desde hace un tiempo
<Laura2> XDDD
<mimecar> ...
<m4v> que home estas arrastrando?
<Laura2> estoy desde live cd xk no me funciona el ubunto
<mimecar> Laura2: /home es del live cd, no del sistema instalado
<m4v> pero pudiste montar el disco de la pc como te dijimos?
<Laura2> sdkgosmewm[dxiew[r83w-4045329458=3580=38093458-34252345324532
<Laura2> alguien lee lo que escribo ?
<m4v> si
<Laura2> pufff
<m4v> desde el nautilus tienes que poder montar el disco de tu pc, lo haz hecho?
<Laura2> ahora ya ni el disco duro me lee
<Laura2> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<Laura2> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<Laura2> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<m4v> has*
<m4v> osea ya está montado?
<Laura2> si te refieres con montado a que antes podia navegar por el
<Laura2> y ahora no
<Laura2> SI
<Laura2> ""
<m4v> encima es una partición NTFS, pensé que dijiste que tenías linux solo.
<Laura2> ubuntu no tiene alguna forma de recuperacion de inicio  como win ?
<Laura2> para que te arregle los errores ?
<m4v> el error que te daba era por el ramzwap?
<Laura2> sip
<m4v> eso es error de la memoria, no del inicio del sistema
<Laura2> me da igual
<m4v> la memoria ram debe estar fallando
<Laura2> tiene o no tiene ?
<mimecar> Laura2: si tiene
<Laura2> cual ?
<m4v> de que sirve tener uno si no es la fuente del problema?
<mimecar> pero si te falla la memoria, da lo mismo
<Laura2> da igual
<Laura2> quiero chekearlo
<Laura2> creo que es tema del kernel
<m4v> no voy a perder el tiempo.
<mimecar> Laura2: inicia el modo de rescate
<m4v> ja
<Laura2> como lo inicio ?
<mimecar> y busca la forma de arreglar
<mimecar> algo que no lo causa el sistema
<Laura2> como lanzo el modo rescate ?
<m4v> bueno, si no vas a seguir nuestros consejos arreglátelas sola y no preguntes.
<Laura2> m4v: cada vez que reinicio el sistema
<Laura2> y cargo desde el live cd
<Laura2> me tarda media hora
<mimecar> si te falla la memoria es normal
<Laura2> perdoname por que cada vez que me tarde media hora quiera saber que carajo pasa
<Laura2> kemskgndshflgidsfhgps dogqew ]t-32091523-124234
<mimecar> Laura2: memoria dañada
<Laura2> como es el modo de rescte ?
<mimecar> edita la entrada de grub
<Laura2> como es ?
<m4v> Laura2: no, el problema es que vos quieres hacer algo que no es lo que te estamos pidiendo que hagas.
<mimecar> y en la línea del kernel añade la palabra single
<mimecar> no te servirá de mucho...
<Laura2> puffff
<m4v> mimecar: vas a hacer que se quede sin boot en serio.
<Laura2> me vuelvo a windows
<m4v> Laura2: suerte.
<Laura2> un placer chicos
<NipSarm> xD
<mimecar> Laura2: te fallará en windows
<m4v> mimecar: dejala
<Laura2> no mimecar
<NipSarm> pantallazo azul xD
<Laura2> llevo 5 a;os con wiin en este pc
<Laura2> ubuntu es el que falla
<mimecar> Laura2: fallo de memoria = errores aleatorios en el sistema
<NipSarm> debe ser antiguo :/
<m4v> mimecar: es problema de ella, no nuestro, no nos quiere hacer caso. Que haga lo que quiera.
<Laura2> ubuntu no es perfecto, asumanlo
<Laura2> XD
<mimecar> Laura2: suerte con windows
<NipSarm> linux mint :P
<m4v> Laura2: ya es sufieciente.
<greenpeans> la verdad windows te fallara igual que con ubuntu por que el problema es hardware segun tus comentarios
<greenpeans> laura
<greenpeans> tengo este propblema gambas2-gb-gui 2.23.1-1ubuntu3 error
<mimecar> greenpeans: cuando sale el error?
<m4v> greenpeans: no es muy útil ese error
<greenpeans> cuando inicio la maquina
<mimecar> estas usando una versión de gambas de los repositorios?
<greenpeans> me aparece este error y me sugere que mande a soporte mediante unos pasos que hace ubuntui
<dannyLopez> m4v: estás por acá?
<m4v> dannyLopez: para?
<dannyLop1z> alguien me escribio al otro nick?
<smatic> initctl: event failed alguna solucion
<m4v> !detalles smatic
<kubot> smatic: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<smatic> me compre una tarjeta nvidia gt 220 view sonic  instale ubuntu 11.10 y no me funciona el entorno grafico ?
<smatic> :(
<smatic> m4v: kubot: me compre una tarjeta nvidia gt 220 view sonic  instale ubuntu 11.10 y no me funciona el entorno grafico ?
 * cousteau intenta averiguar qué drivers usa
<cousteau> ¿de qué serie es?  GeForce, ION, Quadro, Tesla...
<smatic> ge force
 * cousteau está mirando en http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<cousteau> la pág dice que usa el driver 295
<cousteau> es decir, uno moderno
<cousteau> sudo apt-get nvidia-current    y reinicia
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    (me olvidé el "install")
<smatic> al iniciar se queda colgado en * Stopping Userspace bootsplash  [OK]
<smatic>  al iniciar se queda colgado en * Stopping Userspace bootsplash  [OK]
<init> !repetir
<kubot> No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<Valdes> smatic: y has tratado de entrar en modo vga
<smatic> perdon no se como se entra
<Valdes> smatic: cada ves que inicias, ves las opciones del grubb o entras directamente?
<smatic> Valdes: veo la opcion grub
<Valdes> smatic: pues cuando veas e grub seleccionas la linea que dice 'recovery mode"
<smatic> al esconger la version ubuntu y se queda colgado en * Stopping Userspace bootsplash  [OK]
<smatic> Valdes: si hay esa opcion
<Valdes> smatic: das enter y asi comprobaras si al menos tienes video
<Valdes> smatic: ok
<Valdes> smatic: aunque de esa forma la resolucion sera muy baja
<Valdes> smatic: cuando instalaste la version de ubuntu que tienes, tenias otra tarjeta grafica?
<smatic> Valdes: no la instale junto con la q tengo.. me sale fatal server error: no screens found
<Valdes> smatic: ok , ya pudiste entrar en el recovery mode? o tampoco te deja?
<smatic> Valdes: si ya ingrese pero tampoco me deja  Nvidia: failing initialization of X screen 0
<Valdes> smatic: okese mensaje, en que momento sale, inmediatamente despues de la ventana del grub?
<smatic> Valdes: al intentar ingresar recovery iniciar normal me sale ese error
<Valdes> s
<Valdes> smatic: bueno puedes hacer otra cosa
<Valdes> smatic: cuando veas la ventana del brub presiona el tabulador y dime que te aparece porfa
<Valdes> no des enter, solo el tabulador
<smatic> Valdes: no me sale nada estoy en el grub y presiono tabulador  y aparece use las teclas y etc....
<Valdes> smatic: si estas viendo la ventana del grub, presiona  la letra e
<Valdes> y dime que ves
<smatic> las versiones de ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-21-generic-pae Ubuntu, con Linux 3.0.0-21-generic-pae (modo recuperacion)
<Valdes> smatic: ves una linea del kernel que dice initrd=/casper/initrd.gz?
<smatic> Valdes: no nada presiono tabulador
<Valdes> smatic: ok con la teclas de flecha seleccionas la primera linea del grub y despues apreietas la letra e
<smatic> Valdes me aparece editar setparams 'Ubuntu' etc..
<Valdes> smatic: para podersetparamas/
<Valdes> que es eso?
<smatic> Valdes: sale initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-21-generic-pae
<Valdes> smatic: ok al final de esa linea adicionas esto : xforcevesa y das enter
<Valdes> smatic: dejas un espacio y adicionas esa linea que te puse, sin los dos puntos
<Valdes> smatic: o sea al final quedaria asi ...3.0.0-31-generic-pae xforcevesa
<Valdes> y dime que pasa
<init> en el initrd no va
<init> va en el kernel, el initrd es otro parametro puesto aparte
<init> linux /vmlinuz-123blabla
<smatic> Valdes: asi seria initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-21-generic-pae  xforcevesa
<Valdes> smatic: aja
<smatic> Valdes: se queda en Stopping Userspace bootsplash
<smatic> :(
<init> proba repetir el proceso con la linea anterior (por favor pasala antes)
<init> igualmente no se que hace el parametro, podrias probat agregando "text xforcevesa" solo (aunque el xforcevesa suena solo para las X asi que igual no *parece* tener relacion con el problema)
<Valdes> smatic: espera un momento porfa
<Valdes> init: yo no digo que sea el problema, lo de xforcevesa es para que el pueda acceder al modo grafico, el problema por lo que el ah dicho parece estar en la instalacion incorrecta del driver de propietario "nvidia"
<init> yo te nombre?
<dbz> xddddddddddddddd
<dbz> xddddddddddddddd
<dbz> xddddddddddddddd
<init> !flood dbz
<kubot> dbz: No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<dbz> ._.
<dbz> init, que te den
<init> lol
<Valdes> smatic: el problema paso despues de tratar de haber instalado el driver de nvidia?
<smatic> Valdes: si pero sin no instalar drivers no me funciono el entorno grafico  intente instalar los drivers tampoco
<init> smatic: proba borrando/agregando el parametro "splash" de las lineas
<init> GridCube: :P
<Valdes> smatic: o sea nunca tuviste entorno grafico
<smatic> Valdes: instale la version 11.10 con entorno grafico pero no me muestra el entorno grafico
<xangua> smatic: probaste la última versión de ubutu¿
<xangua> ubuntu*
<smatic> ubuntu 11.10 con entorno grafico por defecto
<Valdes> smatic: cuando instalaste el ubuntu, lo hiciste desde el entorno grafico del livecd o entraste directamente a la instalacion desde el modo de texto?
<lord_> Hola , estoy en un mar de dudas y no se por cual distro de ultima generacion decantarme , no se si optar por ubuntu con unity o por una version mejorada de ubuntu llamada linuxmint mate  con un fork de gnome2 , ¿ ustedes que me recomendarian ?, gracias.
<xangua> que recomendación quieres en el canal de soporte de Ubuntu ¿
<arielsanflo> pues men eres nuevo en linux
<xangua> como diría GridCube, que jolines...
<Nax> Nombre Host: 	cw5.vpnod.com   País: 	United States united states
<Nax> es el proxy guy
<arielsanflo> lord
<arielsanflo> eres nuevo en linux
<arielsanflo> tengo una rtl8192 wlan actaulice el kernel y hor no me funciona
<lord_> no se esperaba que alguien de aca me diera una razon de peso para optar por el nuevo ubuntu , pero aun sigo con duda...
<arielsanflo> razon de peo
<arielsanflo> de peso
<arielsanflo> te digo como dice  mi compañero estas en el cnal de ubuntu .......
<GridCube> lord_, si venis a un canal de ubuntu... esperas que alguien te diga que ubuntu es malo?
<GridCube> O_o
<arielsanflo> sabes de linux es  mi preguta lord
<arielsanflo> sabes que es unix
<Nax> GridCube: :D
<GridCube> osea, la gente aca usa ubuntu por un millon de razones, sobre todo porque les gusta mas que cualquier otra opcion que es igual de buena
<arielsanflo> si preguntas  que es ubuntu sabes que significa ubuntu
<arielsanflo> al menos
<GridCube> hay gente a la que le gusta debian, hay gente a la que le gusta arch o gentoo o slitaz o puppy o tinycore, y todas son igualmente buenas para ellos
<GridCube> arielsanflo, no estas ayudando
<arielsanflo> esa seria  una buena forma de saber
<arielsanflo> si es bueno o es amlo
<GridCube> arielsanflo, repito: no estas ayudando
<arielsanflo> si estoy de acuerdo
<arielsanflo> no estoy ayudando
<arielsanflo> bueno alguien me ayuda con mi problem tengo una rtl8192cu  usb wlan actualize el kernel y ahora ubuntu no me la reconoce
<GridCube> volve al kernel anterior
<arielsanflo> a si
<GridCube> y reporta el bug
<lord_> ok pero por que ubuntu no hace una distro para los amantes de escritorio gnome2  que usan pcs de toda la vida , ademas que la que tiene con unity para tablets, moviles , etc ?
<GridCube> porque no quieren
<GridCube> quieren imponer una nueva idea, quieren crear un nuevo paradigma de interfaze entre el usuario y el sistema
<GridCube> y esta perfectamente bien
<GridCube> si queres un escritorio con un paradigma tradicional podes usar xubuntu o lubuntu o incluso kubuntu
<GridCube> si no tenes miles de otras distros que elegir
<GridCube> a canonical no le importa que elijas otra distro :) no se van a enojar ni nada
<arielsanflo> yo uso ubuntu con gnome 3
<Nax> ]:
<Nax> ups
<lord_> aun asi yo creo que con unity los nuevos que quieran usar una distro como la de ubuntu , igual se espantan un poco al conocer la interface tan incomoda de usar como la de unity
<arielsanflo> fedora 16 con gnome 3
<arielsanflo> a y debian lo uso xfce
<GridCube> lord_, no, porque pueden usar xubuntu,o lubuntu
<lord_> o tra cosa distinta seria para dispositivos moviles hay no habria mucho pero
<arielsanflo> nunca he utilizado xfce en ubuntu
<arielsanflo> como o pondria de escritorio predeterminado
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu
<GridCube> lord_, este canal es de soporte, tenes alguna pregunta de soporte? si no te invito a pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe para hablar de temas no relacionados con problemas
<GridCube> arielsanflo, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> y luego eliges xubuntu en el login
<arielsanflo> igugual que en debian
<GridCube> ah... en debian no existe el metapaquete xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> ...
<Souchiro> o.o
<lord_> Con xubuntu los procesadores de mi maquina consumen muchos recursos ¿ como se explica eso?
<Nax> por que usa xfce, punto.
<lord_> es posible que sea porque mi maquina no es del todo antigua?
<arielsanflo> el canal de cafe que colocaste como era
<Nax> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Nax> !ot arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Nax> esta en el topic igualmente
<arielsanflo> venga como coloco el bug
<GridCube> arielsanflo, desde una terminal escribis ubuntu-bug linux-headers-[AQUI COLOCAS EL NUMERO DE LA VERSION]
<arielsanflo> les agradezco la ayuda
<GridCube> si apretas tab dos veces te va a decir que numero de versiones tenes en el sistema
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-bugs
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> ese es un canal en ingles donde te pueden ayudar tambien
<lopez> hola gente me estaba quedando sin bateria en la notebook y la apague para sacarla y ahi conectarla, cuando la conecto me dice que hay un problema con las aplicaciones de ahorro de energia o algo asi y todo gnome con fallos sin poder hacer nada
<lopez> ahora estoy desde la terminal que accedo desde modo recuperación y el irssi
<lopez> como puedo reparar esto ?
<lopez> como reseteo gnome ?
<lopez> alguien que pueda darme una mano ?
<GridCube> lopez, que version de ubuntu?
<lopez> 10.04
<GridCube> bien, desde la terminal ejecuta sudo service gdm stop
<GridCube> y luego sudo service gdm start
<lopez> si cambio a otra tty sigue estando abierto el irssi en otra no ?
<GridCube> sep
<lopez> me tira unos errores cuando lo paro e inicio
<lopez> de un displaymanager
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> gdm
<lopez> failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<lopez> trato de iniciar con startx ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> che lopez hace esto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lopez> ahi va
<lopez> listo
<lopez> GridCube:
<GridCube> lopez, entonces ahora podes hacer cualquier comando y lo que salga lo podes mandar al pastebin de ubuntu ejecutando asi, por ejemplo: sudo service gdm stop | pastebinit
<lopez> y el link como lo envío ?
<GridCube> copia el numero aca
<GridCube> :) es paste.ubuntu.com/numero
<lopez> pMS9TpfN
<lopez> es correcto GridCube ?
<m4v> lopez: tienes que pasar el link del pastebin
<GridCube> ah... es un pastebin.com?
<GridCube> mi pastebinit usa paste.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> :) ok eso esta bien lopez, ahora pasa el pastebin de sudo service gdm start
<m4v> pastebin.com usa
<GridCube> si, que raro, deve ser por la version vieja de 10.04, en 12.04 usa ubuntu m4v
<cousteau> creo que se puede configurar; a lo mejor en nuevas versiones lo han puesto a ubuntu por defecto
<lopez> dbQh7CAJ GridCube  inicio gdm pero con errores como a prueba de fallos o algo así pero sin poder hacer algo
<GridCube> ese ID no sirver lopez
<GridCube> fijate que las mayusculas esten bien
<lopez> es bdQh7CAJ
<lopez> mande cualquiera yo GridCube
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> pero no tiene ningun mensaje eso lopez :/
<GridCube> que mal
<GridCube> lopez, perdon pero no se como ayudarte
<lopez> inicio gnome pero con fallas
<GridCube> alguien mas inteligente podra
<GridCube> probaste iniciando sesion con otro usuario?
<lopez> y puedo loguearme pero queda todo colgado y no veo nada
<GridCube> o con otro escritorio?
<lopez> solo tengo gnome
<lopez> para kde es sudo apt-get install kde ?
<lopez> no puedo resetar los valores de gnome ?
<GridCube> no te recomiendo kde tomaria mucho tiempo
<GridCube> pero un sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> seria mas rapido
<GridCube> (y aparte xubuntu es lo mas)
<lopez> me late que tarda una banda igual pero voy a tener que probar
<lopez> algun explorador de consola conoces ?
<GridCube> links2
<lopez> ah pero estoy usando el  usuario a esperar nomas
<Exio4> elinks ftw
<mentafresca> hola
<mentafresca> alguien sabe como poner la barra de tareas normal
<mentafresca> que la tengo abajo
<mentafresca> ponerla arriba ?
<mentafresca> ando en mint, exactamnete
<mentafresca> perdon, ya lo solucione
<mentafresca> realmente a lo que venia a soliccitar ayuda
<mentafresca> es para ve si me pueden ayudar con el microfono en ubuntu
<mentafresca> ya llevo 2 distros y mismo problema
<mentafresca> y para mi skype es importante ...
<mentafresca> cuando lo conecto no me funciona , o no me lo detecta
<mentafresca> o se oye como si estuieran atacandome los marcianos
<mentafresca> se puede solucionar ?
<lopez> bueno mortal logre entrar con xubuntu pero sigue tirando todos los errores
<GridCube> che lopez intentaste bootear usando un kernel viejo?
<Buda> ayuda para el micro ?
<Buda> o realmente me olvido ?
<lopez> GridCube, si y pasa lo mismo
<Buda> :/
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-26
<Buda> ayuda con el mic ?
<lopez> que problema tenes Buda  ?
<GridCube> lopez, :( lo siento no se mas
<Buda> lopez:
<Buda> no me funciona ningun microfono en ubuntu
<Buda> ahora estoy con mint
<Buda> y tampoco
<Buda> :(
<aguitel> lopez, intenta resetear a valores de fabrica gnome
<lopez> aguitel,  como hago eso ?
<aguitel> lopez, rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Buda> lol
<Buda> me debo de haber vuelto invisible
<lopez> Buda, desktop o notebook ?
<aguitel> lopez, pon esa linea en la consola
<Buda> portatil
<Buda> clasico portatil
<Buda> laptol
<Buda> laptop
<lopez> aguitel, listo
<lopez> Buda, esperame que chequeo algo
<aguitel> lopez, ahora logout y login nuevamente
<Buda> :)
<lopez> me sigue tirando error con los programas para ahorrar energía
<aguitel> tienes el /home en una particion deferente a la raiz?
<lopez> estoy en equipo con xubuntu ahora
<aguitel> no estas en el equipo con el problema?
<lopez> si si
<lopez> el home esta donde siempre
<aguitel> en particion separada?
<lopez> no no
<lopez> donde instalé el sistema, saque la batería y conecte a la corriente el equipo y comenzó a pasar eso
<aguitel> ve al canal de xubuntu y pide ayuda ,es mi consejo
<lopez> pero quiero ubuntu con gnome como estaba acá no me pueden ayudar ?
<lopez> solo con xubuntu tengo acceso al sistema
<itxshell> buen dia
<Buda> nadie sabe porque no me funca el microfono en ubuntu ?
<buenaventura> eso dependerá de qué tan efectivas sean las bolas de cristal
<Buda> :/
<lopez> Buda, en el alsamixer lo tenes activo ?
<Buda> parece que no
<lopez> Buda,  proba darle volumen
<Buda> y si
<Buda> pero llega muy mal
<Buda> muy muy distorsionao
<Buda> fatal
<allan1097> Skype para Ubuntu? Que me recomiendan?
<Axolotl> hola
<Axolotl> cual es la version small de ununtu
<Axolotl> kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, luduntu ?
<Axolotl> cual falta
<Axolotl> cual es el mas liviano
<Axolotl> que use menos memoria
<allan1097> pues es el Xubuntu o Lubuntu'
<Axolotl> kde no es pesado?
<Axolotl> por kubuntu digo
<Axolotl> que trae lubuntu
<Axolotl> ?
<Exio> lxde
<allan1097> Kubuntu no se?
<allan1097> Yo creo que si
<allan1097> Pero Ubuntu no es tan exigente
<allan1097> tengo 1GB y solo me Ocupa 400MB de 1GB
<allan1097> con casi todo abierto
<Axolotl> t3ngo 512 en esa pc
<allan1097> Es demasiado Poco
<Axolotl> sep
<allan1097> que DDR es tu Memoria?
<Axolotl> no me fije
<Axolotl> es la pc de mi novia
<Axolotl> esta en casa de ela
<allan1097> 0.0
<allan1097> que PC es ?
<Axolotl> alguna idea de Luduntu?
<allan1097> Dejame investigar
<Axolotl> sino le pongo DSL :P
<allan1097> y te dare un resultado que te convenga
<Axolotl> creo quees un pentium 4
<allan1097> quee???
<allan1097> la mia es Pentium M
<allan1097> de 1.7
<allan1097> GHz
<Axolotl> no me acuerdo :S
<Axolotl> si no le pongo puppy
<allan1097> Pero que PC es ejemplo > IBM ThinkPAd T42
<Axolotl> yo penasba que la version liviana de ubuntu es lubuntu
<allan1097> esa es ka mia
<Axolotl> no, es un clon
<allan1097> pero la mas liviana es Lubuntu Xubuntu y Kubuntu
<Axolotl> anda bien co wxp
<allan1097> cualquiera de esos 2
<allan1097> pues si pero no vas a disfrutar mucho
<Axolotl> le puse ubuntu wubi
<Axolotl> y es re lento
<allan1097> pero tienes que live CD?
<Axolotl> no puede usar el amarok
<allan1097> Cual CD tienes?
<Axolotl> no
<Axolotl> el de 12.04
<Axolotl> i386
<Axolotl> desktop
<allan1097> pero cual Xubuntu, Lubuntu o Kubuntu (Ubuntu)
<Axolotl> Ubuntu
<Axolotl> se lo instal en un direcotrio de wXP
<allan1097> entonces ya probastes Ubuntu en Live CD'
<Axolotl> si
<allan1097> Tengo Windows 7 y Ubuntu (Actual) en mi DD de 75GB
<allan1097> Pero como te corre?
<Axolotl> aha
<allan1097> el Live CD
<Axolotl> lento porque el cd rom que tiene es viejito :P
<Axolotl> que le pongo puppy o dsl?
<allan1097> Pero no tiene nad aque ver con el CD-R
<allan1097> El CD R te corre bien pero es tu maquina que es lenta y Vieja (sin Ofender)
<Axolotl> no ofendes a nadie
<Axolotl> es una maquina
<allan1097> Yo tenia un PC de WXP con 512MB de RAM y compre una de 2GB DDR2 y tengo 2.5GB de RAM con 30 $
<allan1097> peor yo estoy en otra
<Axolotl> no le va a poner un mango a la pc mi novia
<Axolotl> buen averiguo en otro lado gracias
<allan1097> pero comprueba
<allan1097> Te podria ayudar pero no puedo pasarme desde mi PC a tu Pais
<allan1097> jjajaj
<Axolotl> http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/
<Axolotl> cual pongo
<Axolotl> :D
<FrankyEllison> Holas he intentado colocar el sistema de Ubuntu 12.04 en español pero no lo logro, el resto esta en español pero el sistema base no
<tuxGentoo> holas como estan pido de su ayuda eh intentado de todo pero no logro solucionar hasta ahora una memoria usb de 4GB marca hp
<tuxGentoo> el sistema lo reconoce pero no puedo acceder a dicho dispositivo
<tuxGentoo> el sistema lo reconoce con un nombre XXXXXXXX U167CONTROLLER
<tuxGentoo> http://pastebin.com/UqDYpS5H http://pastebin.com/c4A8URc3
<dakar> saludos..
<negrofeo> hi
<negrofeo> Comenzo la campus en colombia...
<Like> Pero se los dije al menos
<Like> Voy agarrar el frezzer de antena no ma
<Like> Cuidense mucho gente su pariente daniel los cuida baneado pero con todas las de volver a seguir luchando amista..
<Like> Ya hace un buen tiempo
<Like> En fin
<Like> Y no los quiero ver defender el buen espaniol en servidores estadounidences
<Like> Por que no nos corresponde ellos con lo sullo
<Like> Y le dije estas en tu casa y ni ahi de contestarme esta gente es como otra clase de personas que yo conozco pero este tipo se esconde atras de un teclado
<Like> Si justito mira si van a dar la cara
<Like> A si yo soy daniel aca y en la china pariente
<Like> Y sabes lo que es peor que recibi un msg de una persona que me conocia diciendome eres muy inteligente te decimos esto (cia) antes de que salgas a matar gente que mediocridad la mentalidad de un asesino serial jjajja pobres basuras de ultima yo fumo lo que cultivo y soy mas libre que nunca pero no los voy a dejar solos eh somos mas de lo que creen qsl
<Like> 73 51
 * xoan buenas
<Like> Qrt
<Like> Sera hasta maniana qap qrp
<Like> Chaü
<m4v> Like: ¿que fue todo eso? por favor respeta el topic del canal o usa #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Like> Yo no se pregunte por ahi a elky yo no defiendo causas perdidas
<m4v> elky?
<Like> Qsl m4v
<m4v> offtopic es en #ubuntu-es-cafe, solo soporte de Ubuntu en este canal.
<Like> No mejjor ni ver ahi ni aca correme dale
<xubuntu_> hola,estoy en el menu de instalacion de ubuntu y cuando escojo el usb como disco a instalar me dice No se definió un sistema de ficheros raíz.Por favor, corrija esto en el menú de particionado.alguien me puede ayudar
<Aitorcito> Hola
<Aitorcito> Todos los de aqui teneis permisos de administrador?
<xubuntu_> yo estoy instalando ubuntu xD
<Aitorcito> tengo un error
<Aitorcito> me da este error en todas las aplicaciones
<Aitorcito> The file '/home/Aitor/Descargas/installer_ares.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<xubuntu_> para k necesitas instalar ares,tienes muchas aplicaciones torrent en ubuntu
<Aitorcito> no
<Aitorcito> como cual
<xubuntu_> por defecto ya viene instalado transmission si k lo tienes
<xubuntu_> ya que viene x defecto
<Aitorcito> El programa «transmission» no está instalado actualmente.  Para ejecutar «transmission» por favor, solicite a su administrador que instale el paquete «transmission-gtk»
<xubuntu_> k raro pues ves al centro de software e instalalo
<Aitorcito> se esta instalando transsmision-gtk :D
<Aitorcito> alguien sabe por que no me funciona
<Aitorcito> Synaptic
<Aitorcito> ayuda.
<luisgrin> hola gente
<luisgrin> pregunta: se podra correr ubuntu en el N9 de nokia?
<itxshell> buenas
<luisgrin> como va itxshell ?
<itxshell> que es un N9 ?
<luisgrin> el celular
<itxshell> y por que no busca mejor un sistema hecho para celular quizas encuentre uno basado en ubuntu
<itxshell> y le es permitido cambiarle el sistema a ese celular?
<luisgrin> si, claro, era solo una pregunta  porque oi algo de eso por ahi
<itxshell> si hay y quizas basados en ubuntu intente buscar un poco de informacion
<itxshell> permitame creo que yo tengo algo por alli de informacion
<luisgrin> gracias :)
<itxshell> aunque no es correcto violentar las licencias y condiciones de los aparatos
<luisgrin> claro, no es correcto
<luisgrin> pero.....
<Toranks> Es correcto. otra cosa es que sea ilegal o algo así
<Toranks> No es incorrecto desobedecer leyes inmorales xD
<itxshell> no entrare en polemica Toranks  solo dire que delito es delito
<itxshell> http://www.puntogeek.com/2010/06/08/5-sistemas-operativos-linux-para-telefonos-moviles/  luisgrin  mire si le sirve
<luisgrin> en efecto, no sabia que meego estaba basado en linux, gracias
<itxshell> ese es lindo y queda lindo en las minilaptops
<Aitoor> me ayudais?
<Aitoor> ¿Por que no me funciona gestor de paquetes synaptic?
<Aitoor> Ni el Gestor de Actualizaciones.
<itxshell> revisa la confguracion de tus actualizaciones
<Aitoor> No me deja.
<Aitoor> me pide contraseña de root
<Aitoor> y no me la se.
<fzeta> pues lo tienes claro
<itxshell> 0.o
<Aitoor> es que quiero actualizar 10.04 por 12.04
<itxshell> pidele la contraseña al dueño del pc
<Aitoor> soy el dueño.
<Aitoor> Perdon, se me apago
<Toranks> Ya sabes la solución a tu problema: averíguala xD
<Aitoor> m4v hola :D
<Aitoor> ¿Por que el Gestor de Actualizaciones no me da actualizaciones¿
<itxshell> U_u este es el clon de Allan
<Aitoor> ¿Quien?
<Toranks> Porque hace ya tiempo que no hay actualizaciones para 10.04, por qué va a ser
<Aitoor> Toranks.
<Aitoor> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
<Aitoor> pero ya me dijo m4v.
<Aitoor> que hiciera booteable la iso de 12.04 y la instalara
<Toranks> goto 15:23:02
<Aitoor> goto 12:23:02
<Aitoor> ?
<Aitoor> goto 15:23:02
<Aitoor> Toranks & itxshell
<UBUNTU> para ustedes en el mundo laboral, que tiene mas mercado, redes o programacion ?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<nick___> hola amigos
<nick___> necesito instalar libterm-readkey-perl irssi
<nick___> en irssi
<nick___> pues me da errores al cargar scripts en irssi
<nick___> Term::ReadKey not found, and ioctl  'workaround' failed. Install the  Term::ReadKey perl module to use screen  mode.
<nick___> :/
<palmagro> palmagro,
<palmagro> palmagro,
<Palestine> no help ?
<Palestine> como instalo un modulo perl en ubuntu ?
<SinRed> buenas
<SinRed> mi comunicación con internet es a través de una ip estatica, editando el archivo /etc/network/interface le doy esas opciones, a lo cual si hago un ping al 8.8.8.8 me responde, pero si hago un ping a google no me responde y no me da internet
<SinRed> si buenas
<tabunet> Hola buenas tardes,
<tabunet> estaba preguntando en el canal social pero no se si aquí alguien me podrá responder porque me pasó algo muy raro
<tabunet> hace un día o dos se me quedaba ubuntu como hibernando, lo curioso es que yo no hice nada, es más instalé y quité una aplicación que puse por si acaso pero seguía fallando y de repente sin venir a cuento me funciona perfectamente
<tabunet> lo curioso del tema es que llamé a un amigo por preguntar y le pasó lo mismo
<tabunet> el mismo día
<tabunet> por eso quiero saber si le pasó a alguien más porque no le encuentro ninguna explicación
<Toranks> "Se me quedaba ubuntu como hibernando" es como decirle al veterinario "se queda el gato como durmiendo"
<tabunet> Si Toranks yo pensé en que pudo ser la gráfica que se sobrecalentó pero el amigo mío al que le pasó lo mismo creo que lo definió mejor diciendo que es como si hibernara, de todas maneras si ese fuera el caso debería despertar, aunque yo leí rumores que ubuntu no se lleva bien con la suspensión y la hibernación
<Siria> hola
<Siria> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<Siria> tengo ubuntu instalado en todo mi disco duro
<Siria> y necesito meter win
<Siria> pues aqui nadie me ayuda a como arreglar mi microfono en ubuntu
<Siria> necesito usarlo, tendre que volver a win
<Siria> como puedo instalar win si todo lo que tengo es ubuntu ?
<Siria> puedo redimensionar las particiones sin perder nada ?
<Siria> ?
<tabunet> Siria: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165531
<Siria> gracias tabunet  :)
<tabunet> a mi el micrófono me va perfecto
<tabunet> bueno es una webcam de logitech por usb pero va guay
<Siria> tabunet: esta wena esa info
<Siria> pero alguna forma de dimensionar, crear ,alterar particiones
<Siria> del hdd sin perder los datas ?
<mimecar> Siria: antes de hacer eso deberías tener un backup
<Siria> si, ya lo hice mimecar
<Siria> lo unico qu tengo de valor ahora son las configuraciones de irssi
<Siria> xD
<Siria> no quiero instalar win, pero parece ser la unica forma de usar microfono ... XD
<mimecar> si no quieres configurar el programa...
<Siria> como mimecar  ?
<mimecar> Siria: qué programa usas para el micrófono?
<Siria> ninguno
<Siria> es para usar Skype
<Siria> pero jamas se escucho bien
<mimecar> ya has arreglado el error de ayer con la memoria RAM?
<Siria> mimecar
<Siria> cambie de SO
<Siria> tire por la targente
<Siria> como yo decia
<Siria> no era cuestion de hardware
<mimecar> qué sistema operativo tienes ahora?
<Siria> mint
<Siria> ubuntu
<mimecar> mint no es ubuntu
<mimecar> es una modificación de ubuntu
<Siria> ..
<Siria> bueno mimecar ayer decian que tenia el pc roto y por ello no me querian ayudar
<Siria> hoy que me diran ?
<Siria> :/
<Siria> jajaa
<Siria> que es que ahora uso mint ?
<Siria> xD
<mimecar> ayer te deciamos que tenías un fallo en la memoria RAM
<mimecar> que no te salga ahora no quiere decir que desaparezca
<Siria> ajajaja
<Siria> mimecar: FAIL
<Siria> era un fallo de kernel
<Siria> pero bueno
<mimecar> comprueba que el volumen de gnome está subido
<Siria> algun gestor de particiones para ponerme win y linux ?
<mimecar> si sigues sin sonido, usa alsaconf para subir el volumen
<mimecar> gparted desde el live cd
<Siria> los sonidos estan subidos al maximo
<Siria> estoy desde un mint instalado ya mimecar
<mimecar> has subido los controles de alsa?
<Siria> que tipeo ?
<mimecar> ya te he puesto el nombre del programa
<Exio> Siria: FAIL? fallo del kernel? como lo sabes? probaste el kernel "de ubuntu" en mint o que?
<Siria> Exio: otro listillo que habla mucho pero luego calla ante las dudas ?
<Siria> no gracias
<Siria> :)
<Exio> ah?
<Siria> mimecar:subi los volumenes
<Siria> nada
<mimecar> de alsa?
 * cousteau usa QAMix
<Siria> cousteau: eso me aconsejas ?
<cousteau> con QAMix puedo elegir bastantes cosas, es una interfaz gráfica para alsamixer
<cousteau> http://imagebin.org/218499 así lo tengo ahora
<cousteau> (en alsamixer supongo que será parecido, pero a lo mejor un pelín más complicado)
<cousteau> de todas formas, prueba otro programa.  A lo mejor el problema está en el skype y no en la captura d sonido.
<Siria> Exio: muchacho
<Siria> que buscas ?
<Siria> cousteau: gracias, ahora investigo
<Siria> Exio: eres el juanker de los CTCP ?
<cousteau> Siria, te está haciendo un ctcp version o qué?
<Siria> uno solo ?
<Siria> xD
<Siria> Exio: podria darte mi IP y no sabrias ni que hacer con ella
<Siria> :)
<cousteau> bueno, por otro lado tampoco has estado muy amable cuando exio sólo ha hecho una pregunta...
<dbz> que conste que…
<Siria> cousteau: estoy cansada de que piensen que por ser mujer me pueden buitrear
<mimecar> usa un nick que sea neutral
<cousteau> Siria, (1) no tenemos ninguna prueba ni indicio de que seas mujer
<cousteau> yo de hecho creí que eras un país...
<Siria> jajaja
<Siria> y bueno
<cousteau> (2) cada vez que alguien dice algo del tipo "no me hacéis caso porque soy mujer" me acuerdo de Ali G diciendo "no me dejáis entrar en el congreso porque soy negro?"
<Siria> y bueno
<cousteau> así que la excusa de "por ser mujer" no es aplicable.  Siguiente.
<Exio> Siria: gil[a]
<Exio> Siria: creo que andas mad por usar proxys
<Siria> lol Exio
<Exio> Siria: por que no dejas de romper las bolas por una vez?
<Siria> Exio: yo ni te toque
<Siria> eres tu el que vienes con weas de pings y weas
<Siria> si quieres algo, lo preguntas
<Siria> no seas lamo
<Siria> tendrias que nacer 1000 veces para hacerle algo a mi laptop
<Siria> boludo
<mimecar> dejarlo ya
<Siria> Exio: :)
 * cousteau va a empezar a engrosar su lista de ignores
<chilicuil> por favor, moderen su lenguaje
<Santicomputer> alguien sabe como ver los archivos de windows desde ubuntu?
<Santicomputer> instalé el ubuntu con wubi desde windows
<Santicomputer> y no puedo ver los archivos de windows desde ubuntu
<Santicomputer> cómo hago?
<Santicomputer> join #ubuntu
<mimecar> wubi no se ejecuta dentro de windows?
<Santicomputer> si
<MarioMey> Hola gente. En el Nautilus (12.04), con Gnome Classic, cuando apreto F3, que se suma un panel, el borde en el medio para cambiar el tamaño de los paneles se hace de un pixel... o menos. Hoy  no pude moverlo con el mouse. ¿Hay forma de agrandarlo?
<MarioMey> Digo, de ensancharlo.
<mimecar> qué dispositivo tiene asociado el disco de windows?
<Santicomputer> a qué te refieres con dispositivo?
<mimecar>  la partición tendrá la forma /dev/sdx
<mimecar> pon la salida de fdisk -l
<mimecar> en pastebin
<Santicomputer> no te la puedo mostrar acá
<Santicomputer> ?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<Santicomputer> ok ok
<Santicomputer> esperame un momento
<Santicomputer> aquí está: http://pastebin.com/8tyaUv2P
<Santicomputer> mimecar aquí está la salida de fdisk -l     : http://pastebin.com/8tyaUv2P
<mimecar> tu partición de windows es /dev/sda2
<mimecar> las puedes montar de forma manual o con ntfs-config
<Santicomputer> creo que ya había intentado con ntfs-config
<Santicomputer> mimecar: me puedes enseñar a hacerlo de forma manual?
<mimecar> con ntfs-config te tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> o desde el propio navegador de archivos
<Santicomputer> sólo ejecuto ntfs-config y ya?
<mimecar> puede que al usar wubi no te funcione
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> y seguir los pasos
<cousteau> no sé yo...  al estar dentro de una partición, a lo mejor wubi no "ve" esa particińo
<Santicomputer> ya me apareció la ventana de ntfs-config
<Santicomputer> que opciones activo?
<mimecar> las dos
<Santicomputer> le doy tick a /dev/sda2
<mimecar> si
<Santicomputer> dice AttributeError: 'float' object has no attribute 'lower'
<Santicomputer> y se queda ahí
<mimecar> cierra el programa y mira si tienes la partición en el navegador de archivos
<Santicomputer> ya lo hice, no tengo la partición montada
<mimecar> haciendo doble clic sobre la partición no te pide montarla?
<Santicomputer> no me muestra la partición
<mimecar> no se si por tener wubi en el disco de windows
<mimecar> no te deja montar esa partición
<mimecar> montada está ya que tienes el sistema funcionando
<Santicomputer> yo había montado ubuntu con wubi previamente y si me mostraba los archivos de windows, debe ser una bug.
<Santicomputer> mimecar: sigues aquí?
<Santicomputer> ya encontré la solución
<Santicomputer> intenté hacer mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/Windows7
<mimecar> qué era al final?
<Santicomputer> ya estaba montado en /host
<Santicomputer> debe ser que wubi lo monta en /host por defecto
<mimecar> ok
<Santicomputer> ya puedo ver todos mis archivos
<Santicomputer> gracias
<Santicomputer> por toda tu ayuda
<mimecar> lo has arreglado tu solo
<Santicomputer> no es cierto
<Santicomputer> sin ti
<mimecar> prefiero tener linux instalado en particiones normales
<Santicomputer> si es verdad
<Santicomputer> así es mejor
<Santicomputer> pero a veces me da miedo dañar windows
<mimecar> haces un backup  semanal de los datos?
<Santicomputer> nop
<Santicomputer> no he cogido aquella buena costumbre
<mimecar> te evitará futuros problemas
<mimecar> una subida de tensión y te quedas sin disco
<Santicomputer> Verdad y nada más que verdad
<guest-w06RW8> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<v8online> tengo un serio problema, va para mi es un problema seguro que para sustedes no
<v8online> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> alguien no está
<guampa> porque no decis de una vez cual es el problema
<mimecar> !alguien v8online
<kubot> v8online: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<v8online> "Alguien usa/hace..."
<guampa> seguis sin plantear tu pregunta
<mimecar> v8online: lee el resto de la frase
<v8online> bueno voy al grano soy muy nuevo en ubuntu  y e probado el cairo dokye y le puse salir y no tenia el panel de donde ejecutas, la terminal el compiz el cairo la calculadora, ya que había  cerrado con el compiz administrador el unity y no tengo nada en el escritorio que ago para activarlo
<mimecar> lanza de nuevo unity
<v8online> no me deja con el maus crear nada no configure las teclas de alt+f2 y no puedo larzar el que ejecuta programas
<mimecar> entonces cierra la sesión e iniciala de nuevo
<mimecar> si cierras unity te quedas sin entorno
<allan1097> Si actualizo Ubuntu 11.10 a 12.04 me saldra el PAE?
<allan1097> mi microprocesador no es compatible con PAE y tengo 11.10 de Ubuntu
<xangua> si no tienes el kernel pae instalado no tiene porque instalar algo que no tienes la actualización allan1097
<allan1097> pero desde 11.10 a 12.04 se podra?
<chilicuil> allan1097: seguro allan_1097
<xangua> si tienes tu home aparte puedes instalar ubuntu sin pae ya sea con el minimal ó con xubuntu/lubuntu y después instalas el escritorio de ubuntu
<allan1097> si
<allan1097> pero saldra el mensaje de que no tengo PAE instalado
<allan1097> estoy actualmente en Ubuntu 11.10 y en el gestor de actualizaciones de dice que si quiero actualizar al 12.04
<chilicuil> allan1097: ve, que no tendras problemas
<allan1097> pero me saldra el mensaje  del PAE?
<chilicuil> allan1097: para verificarlo, antes de reiniciar abre synaptic o el gestor que tengas y revisa la version del kernel
<chilicuil> no allan1097 si inicias con un kernel que no traiga soporte pae, no
<v8online> como ago para activar el panel por la terminal que se abre con control+alt+F2
<v8online> como ago para activar el panel por la terminal que se abre con control+alt+F2 tengo ubuntu 11.10
<allan1097> como sale en Synaptic?
<allan1097> como lo busco?
<chilicuil> kernel
<nick___> hola, grabe tengo el disco cifrado desde la instlacion de ubuntu y ahora cuando arranco un cd instlar me da problemas
<nick___> para arrancar el Live CD
<nick___> es eso normal ?
<allan1097> en donde dice Quick filter?
<nick___> saben ?
<chilicuil> allan1097: si
<nick___> tener el disco cifrado intervienen en que arranque mal un live cd ?
<Dessiree> saben ?
<allan1097> Ultima version: 3.0.0-21.35
<chilicuil> no deberia nick___ , desde mi punto de vista unicamente deberia hacer que tu home no sea visible, mmm, tienes algun error?
<chilicuil> allan1097: ese es el que esta en verde?
<chilicuil> los que estan instalados estaran en verde
<Dessiree> chilicuil: intento arrancar el instlar de win desde el CD
<Dessiree> booteandolo
<Dessiree> lo detecta
<Dessiree> pero luego me saca
<Dessiree> :/
<Dessiree> raro
<chilicuil> no entiendo eso de que te saca
<allan1097> sperame un momento
<allan1097> es linux-image-generic Version instalada 3.0.0.21.25
<allan1097> esa es la que esta en verde
<chilicuil> mmm, alguien sabe como saber el nombre de un paquete de una distro a otra?, por ejemplo, me gustaria saber como se llama xorg-dev en fedora
<chilicuil> allan1097: ok, lo que tienes que ver es que no tenga -pae, por ejemplo en esa version del kernel no lo tiene, asi que estas bien, lo que digo, es que hagas la actualizacion, y cuando finalice, antes de reiniciar, vuelvas a entrar a synaptic y verifiques que el kernel que tengas, igual no tenga la palabra -pae
<allan1097> ok
<allan1097> entonces comienza a actualizar y cuando termine vuelvo ahi y veo que no tenga -pae
<chilicuil> sip
<allan1097> pero si tiene -pae
<allan1097> que hago
<allan1097> pero los programas que he instalado seguiran intactos?
<xangua> así como no te tiene que instalar nada que no hayas instalado, no tiene que desinstalar nada que hayas instalado
<ivedci89> hola
<chilicuil> hola ivedci89 o/
<allan1097> hola
<ivedci89> alguien que este bien ducho con script
<ivedci89> ??
<chilicuil> los chicos de #bash
<allan1097> entonce voy a actualizar
<chilicuil> buena suerte allan1097 o/
<allan1097> ok ahi les aviso como voy
<allan1097> Gracias atodos
<ivedci89> tengo entendido que se puede hacer script sobre nautilus
<ivedci89> por ejemplo  quiero hacer que al hacer clic derecho sobre una carpeta me aparezca "agregar a la lista actual de audacious"
<ivedci89> ubuntu 12.04
<ivedci89> con gnome3
<v8online> como ago para restaurar ubuntu 11.10 o para restaurar la shell, on la terminal que abro con ctr+alt+F2
<v8online> como ago para restaurar ubuntu 11.10 o para restaurar la shell, on la terminal que abro con ctr+alt+F2, o en tal caso unity sin la terminal, siempre con la terminal que se abre apretando ctr+alt+F2
<v8online> como ago para restaurar ubuntu 11.10 o para restaurar la shell, on la terminal que abro con ctr+alt+F2, o en tal caso unity sin la terminal, siempre con la terminal que se abre apretando ctr+alt+F2
<v8online> gracias por su ayuda pude volver a la normalidad el escritorio de donde dice iniciar secion como ai un engranaje y seleccione el dokye y me dejo bolver a la normalidad todo muchas gracias
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<openhuese_recloc> hola a todos
<seyacat> e pasado creo que demaciado tiempo en el facebook
<seyacat> a los años que vengo por aca
<allan1097> Hola , quien fue ?
<allan1097> que me atendio en la tarde
<allan1097> no me acuerdo quien fu
<allan1097> e
<allan1097> v8online sabes quien fue?
<allan1097> chilicuil yo creo que fue el, esta ahi?
<allan1097> me pueden ayudar
<allan1097> es que tengo Ubuntu 11.10 y actualizare a 12.04, chilicuil me dijo que mi kernel-no PAE es soportado
<allan1097> pero si en Synaptic mi kernel sale -pae
<allan1097> ahi no me dijo nada mas
<lopez> Hola gente a ver si alguien me puede dar una mano, ya no se que hacer al iniciar la notebook me dice esto:  No se ha instalado correctamente la configuración predeterminada para el Gestor de energía, contacte con el administrador de su sistema. ¿Cómo puedo solucionar el problema?
<lopez> tampoco tengo acceso a las otras particiones
<lopez> por ahí estuve viendo que formatearon y tuvieron que reinstalar el sistema, no hay otra alternativa que no sea esto ?
<lopez> si mando este comando es seguro que pueda echar moco ? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dylan66> en que parte te lana ese mensaje?
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-27
<lopez> cuando me pide la selección de usuario y el pass, luego también esta cuando inicio el sistema dylan66
<dylan66> no pueden ingresar a la session?
<lopez> otra cosa, también no logro acceder al sistema con gnome, por lo que prove con xubuntu y pude pero se ve que hay errores
<lopez> como si se cambiara la resolución el wallpaper los iconos
<dylan66> se ve que anduviste modificando la config de gnome
<lopez> dylan66,  vi por ahí que puede ser problema de compiz http://pastebin.com/x5Fv7szD
<lopez> dylan66,  lo que estuve haciendo justo antes de que surgiera este problema, era instalar una versión de pomodoro
<dylan66> modificaste compi?
<lopez> no estuve buscando por internet y salia que una de las posibles causas era compiz y probé
<dylan66> podrias reiniciar la configuracion de gnome
<dylan66> reinstalar gnome
<dylan66> actiualiar el sistema
<lopez> mm, hace unos días actualice el sistema en la maquina de escritorio y fue para problemas nada mas, me reconocía el disco muy debes en cuando por lo que tuve que formatear y reinstalar la versión 10.04
<dylan66> no creo que sea pr la actualiazacion
<lopez> si hago esto dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  funcionará ?
<dylan66> ya que estas son para corregir errores actualizar paquetes etc
<dylan66> no se si tu problema es con el servidor grafico
<lopez> en realidad no fue una actualización instale de 0 la v12.04 y de toque tuve esos problemas, cosa que no sucedió con la v10.04
<lopez> con esto rm -r .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity    reinicio las confg de gnome no ?, ya lo probé y tampoco paso nada
<dylan66> reiniciaste el sistema?
<lopez> si eso lo hice ayer y sigue saliendo el mensaje que te comente arriba
<dylan66> yo me referia a actualizar el sistema no actualizar la distro
<dylan66> apt-get update
<itxshell> y por que no verifica si la maquina soporta el entorno
<lopez> hasta ayer funcionaba perfectamente todo en la laptop
<lopez> dylan66,  estoy actualizando termina y te comento
<lopez> el update termino todo bien
<dylan66> y como instalaste pomodoro desde el centro de software?
<v8online> no yo no estaba a la tarde
<lopez> no de un archivo con extensión .deb
<lopez> que nunca se instalo por cierto
<lopez> a ver voy a reiniciar
<v8online> porque mi monitor dice en resolucion 1440 x 900y los el centro de nvidia me dice resolucion maxima 1920 x 980 ? como ago para ponerlo en la ultima resolucion?
<lopez> nada que se solucione, solo denme una mano para levantar las otras particiones así puedo guardar los datos que tengo aquí y resintalo todo
<GridCube> v8online, desde una terminal ejecuta xrandr y fijate que resoluciones te tira
<GridCube> si dice la mas alta, que vos querrias que sea 1920x980, le pones xrandr -s 1920x980
<v8online> default connected 1440x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm 1440x900       50.0*    51.0
<GridCube> si esa es la maxima esa es la maxima que te dejan los drivers que tenes
<GridCube> instal los drivers privativos y fijate si te da mas
<GridCube> o forza una resolucion mayor
<v8online> mmm veo primero lo de los driver
<v8online> gracias
<GridCube> v8online, gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> y fijate si tenes drivers privativos para aplicar
<v8online> me die que hay uno pos lansamiento!!! voy a provar
<allan1097> no pueod configurar mi Webcam
<allan1097> es una Messenger 310
<allan1097> Chesse lo reconoce
<allan1097> pero Skype no
<v8online> a mi tampoco me anda esa camara
<allan1097> pero la WebCam solo es compatible con Windows
<allan1097> pero chesse la abre
<v8online> que abre
<allan1097> y se mira claro y bien , pero me miro todo negro y oscuro
<allan1097> Cheese reconoce la camara
<allan1097> y da imagen
<v8online> yo no la se instalar no se que programa usa
<allan1097> no esta chilicuil?
<allan1097> que Ubuntu Tienes?
<v8online> 11-10
<allan1097> yo tambien
<allan1097> primero vete como si vas a apagar y busca Camara Web
<allan1097> ahi sale
<allan1097> pero tienes que tener conectado
<v8online> es la primera vez que lo instalo al Linux porque nunca antes use instalar Linux o red hat no entendía nada
<allan1097> pero voy a actualizar a 12.04
<allan1097> yo tampoco es mi dia 3 con Ubuntu
<allan1097> Hoy
<v8online> jaja
<allan1097> Lo que pasa que mi kernel es no PAE
<allan1097> asi que mi unica opcion es Actualizar
<v8online> esta bueno no se cuelga nada lo unico el counter on anti chit no anda!!!
<GridCube> allan1097, ya pasamos por esto mil veces, tenes que instalar xubuntu o lubuntu y ya
<allan1097> pero la 12.04 tiene mas compatibilidad con Hardware
<allan1097> si pero estoy conversando con v8online
<v8online> este no tiene problemas
<allan1097> estamos compartiendo experiencias
<v8online> si señor
<v8online> telefono
<allan1097> si, entonces mi Camara Web no me funciona Skype
<allan1097> que raro verdad.
<GridCube> allan1097, v8online si no estan con cuestiones de soporte por favor usen #ubuntu-es-cafe, que para eso esta, para charlar
<allan1097> tambien hic euna prueba desde Skype el microfono se escucha bajo
<GridCube> este canal esta para dar soporte a la gente que tiene algun problema, el otro para charlar
<allan1097> estamos conversando sobre mi WebCam
<GridCube> allan1097, que problema tenes con tu webcam
<allan1097> es que en Cheese mi WebCam sale
<allan1097> me da imagen y todo
<GridCube> aja
<allan1097> pero en Skype 4.0 para Linux
<allan1097> que recien salio
<allan1097> no sale mi video
<GridCube> allan1097, estas usando el resto del software viejo, es obvio que algunas cosas no van a ir bien
<allan1097> y ya revise las opciones de Audio y Video y dice" PulseAudio Server(Local)"
<allan1097> pero de Skype
<GridCube> allan1097, como instalste skype?
<GridCube> desde el USC?
<allan1097> Si, pero descargue el .deb y me abrio el USC
<allan1097> el .deb lo descargue desde Skype.com
<GridCube> no, el usc se encargo de instalar el .deb, pero no lo instalste desde ahi
<lopez> yo al problema de mi video en skype lo solucione con esto sudo gstreamer-properties configure bien el video y anduvo
<GridCube> entonces allan1097 me temo que tendrias que preguntar en foros de skype
<GridCube> ubuntu no distribuye skype por sus canales oficiales
<allan1097> si quieres puedo instalarlo dsde la Terminal, asi como instale Opera
<allan1097> puedo probar lo de lopez?
<GridCube> como quieras
<GridCube> pero sigue sin ser software oficial de ubuntu
<m4v> creo que está skype en los repositorios de echo
<allan1097> Salida es Parlante, y entrada es Microfono?
<allan1097> es asi?
<m4v> en los repositorios partner está, hay que activarlo seguramente
<allan1097> tambien quiero configurar el Audio
<allan1097> porque el microfono se escucha bajo
<allan1097> m4v yo los descargue desde Skype .deb y ejecute y abrio USC
<m4v> usc?
<allan1097> ahora voy a probar
<v8online> jajaja
<allan1097> estoy actualizando Ubuntu al 12.04 que hago si en Synaptic -en kernel- me sale -pae
<allan1097> antes de reiniciar
<allan1097> ... solo chilicuil me puede ayudar
<allan1097> el es el que me dijo esto.
<GridCube> allan1097, elegi un kernel viejo al bootear
<m4v> allan1097: tu cpu no soporta pae, no lo instales.
<m4v> allan1097: y el soporte es al canal, no es personalizado. Por favor no molestes llamando a otros cuando no están.
<v8online>  como se si me detecta la amara eye 310
<GridCube> en una terminal escribi lsusb y fijate si sale listada
<v8online> no no me la lista
<GridCube> y con lspci?
<v8online> no sale en la lista tampoco
<m4v> v8online: seguro? podés pasar la salida de lspci y lsusb en un pastebin?
<v8online> que es un paste bin
<GridCube> !pastebin | v8online
<kubot> v8online: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<v8online> que es symtax?
<m4v> symtax? nose, de donde sale
<v8online> creo que es esto que ise
<v8online> creo que es esto que use http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061849/
<v8online> sigo sin ver la cámara, como ago para que la detecte es una genius eye 310?
<m4v> v8online: y la salida del lspci?
<v8online> mira te paso el linck
<v8online> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061875/
<m4v> v8online: sabés que cámara es?
<v8online>  es una genius eye 310?
<m4v> tenés un pendrive puesto en los usb?
<v8online> no nada
<m4v> ese "Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0c45:6027 Microdia" es la cámara
<m4v> pero parece que no hay driver o algo que puedas usar
<m4v> hay algo para compilar pero no lo recomiendo, no es sencillo de hacer.
<v8online> no no tengo idea de como compilar
<v8online> nunca pude aprender
<v8online> como es?
<m4v> es complicado, eso es. El driver que hay no soporta esa cámara y hay que modificar las fuentes y igual seguramente no va a andar.
<m4v> Lo que quiero decir que esa cámara es poco probable que ande en linux.
<v8online> oks
<v8online> que camaras andan en linux
<m4v> !webcams@en v8online
<kubot> v8online: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<m4v> v8online: otra lista http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<lopez> m4v, te hago una consulta a ver si tienes idea de lo que sucede, al iniciar ubuntu me dice No se ha instalado correctamente la configuración predeterminada para el Gestor de energía, contacte con el administrador de su sistema.
<arielsanflo__> tengo un rtl8192cu wlan y funcionava bien al actualizar el kernel ya no me la reconoce ubuntu
<arielsanflo__> alguien sabe como soluciono este problemita
<dylan66> tienes el paquete de drivers raltek-wifi intalado
<dylan66> ?
<dylan66> realtek
<allan1097> chilicuil ya esta instalando actualizaciones
<chilicuil> allan1097: perfecto
<allan1097> faltan 22 minutos para que termine de instalar
<arielsanflo__> si si lo tengo  instalado
<allan1097> Falta Limpiando y  reiniciar
<allan1097> pero antes de reinciar tengo que revisar si dice PAE en el kernel
<allan1097> pero y si algun caso dice PAE  a la par de Kernel
<allan1097> que puedo hacer
<chilicuil> allan1097: si encuentras que el kernel que instala la actualizacion tiene pae en su nombre, solo instala uno que no lo tenga y ya =)
<allan1097> ok hasta cuando vas a estar conectado
<allan1097> por alguna emergencia
<chilicuil> seguramente un par de hrs
<chilicuil> de todas formas, muchas personas siempre estan conectadas, asi que si no te contesto yo, puedes preguntar al canal
<allan1097> mira solo busco en google el kernel que tengo
<arielsanflo__> alquien me ayuda tengo una rtl8192cu y al actualizar el kernel me dejo de funcionar
<dabor_> allan1097, linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic es el kernel actual en 12.04
<allan1097> pero tengo el 11.10
<arielsanflo__> uname -r
<dabor_> allan1097, y ahora cual estas usando?
<arielsanflo__> en la trmial
<allan1097> tengo el 3.0.0.21.25
<allan1097> pero instalo el kernel antes de reiniciar?
<allan1097> tengo otra preguntita tonta :)
<allan1097> si en el kernel me sale PAE y se reinicia que pasara?
<allan1097> estan ahi???
<allan1097> chilicuil
<chilicuil> allan1097: si, pues nada tendras el mismo error que te pasa con el livecd
<allan1097> mmm... graciass
<allan1097> no se como agradecerte
<chilicuil> allan1097: mi correo es chilicuil@gmail.com, acepto paypal =)
<univer> jajaj
<allan1097> no tengo dinero ;(
<univer> Brindale una cervesa
<allan1097> jjaja
<allan1097> Un brindis por chilicuil
<chilicuil> ehh
<univer> Salud....!!!!
<univer> jajaj
<chilicuil> jaja, bueno, salgo a cenar, suerte allan1097 =)
<allan1097> Ok
<allan1097> Si tengo dudas te busco
<v8online> ta con lo de hoy
<allan1097> ;)
<v8online> y como salio
<allan1097> a mi?
<v8online> si
<allan1097> pues tengo que actualizar a 12.04
<allan1097> que modelo tenes?
<v8online> 11.10 bueno
<v8online> ya te dije hoy
<allan1097> de Camara :)
<v8online> no anduvo la cam, es muy vieja
<allan1097> Mi Cam no es tan antigua la compre en 2010 aproximadamente
<allan1097> pero solo soporta 2000, XP y Vista
<allan1097> y USo Windows 7 pero me la reconoce pero con drivers
<allan1097> quiere decir que fue antes de que salio Windows 7
<allan1097> Lamentablemente no Soporta Linux
<allan1097> La unica forma es descargate Cheese , buscalo en USC  y abrelo antes de conectar la camara
<allan1097> v8online ya vuelvo porque tengo que reiniciar mi PC para terminar de actualizar
<allan1097> chilicuil
<allan1097> Ya terminoooooooooooo
<allan1097> abri synaptic y me sale el kernel que esta marcado en verde no dice PAE
<allan1097> pero en otro que no esta en verde me sale PAE
<allan1097> AYUDAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<allan1097> Urgenteeeee. chilicuil me muerooo
<allan1097> maydady
<allan1097> mayday
<allan1097> Ultima Hora
<allan1097> Ultimo Momento
<allan1097> Llamen a los Bomberosss
<allan1097> Se quema mi PC
<allan1097> AHORA TENGO 12.04 JAJJA
<allan1097> UBUNTU 12.04
<allan1097> No habia necesidad de Xubuntu, Lubutu........
<Jorge-42> Perdón, cómo actualizo las firmas de virus de Clam en 12.04 usando solamente el Centro Software? Sin instalar Synaptic...? Probé sudo apt-get upgrade y no se puede....
<m4v> Jorge-42: freeclam es el comando para actualizar clamav
<Jorge-42> m4v: Gracias.¡ Ahora me lo acuerdo...¡
<rbndj8> buenas me pueden decir como hacer una llamada con pidgin tengo 12.04
<m4v> rbndj8: pidgin no tiene esa función que yo sepa.
<ElpumaCU> hola
<ElpumaCU> una pregunta quiza fue de lugar
<ElpumaCU> puedo instalar ipcop de forma virtual con virtualbox y que me sirva para firewall de esa misma maquina
<ElpumaCU> es decir que ipcop meta a mi computadora en la zona green
<ElpumaCU> ?
<ElpumaCU> alguien me lee?
 * xoan buenas
<ricardo_> Hola, Intento registrarme en el servicio de gestion de landscape y no me es posible. ¿Que Tengo que hacer?
<xoan> ricardo_: qué es landscape?
<ricardo_> tengon entendido que es un servicio de canonical
<xoan> hola
<Vegetariano26> Hola, me puedo conectar al terra desde aqui?
<dbz> conectando
<Vegetariano26> que cosa mas rara esto
<juan_> hi
<juan_> donde estáis?
<Toranks> De siesta
<dbz> fiestuki
<anikras> hola
<anikras> me gustaria ponerme chuletas o minimanuales en el fondo de escritorio
<anikras> alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo ?
<debsan> anikras, de que tema ?
<anikras> es en gnome
<anikras> quiero poner comandos que suelo utilizar
<Tiffon> nas
<dgc_> #three.js
<CdK1> hi *
<CdK1> consulta
<CdK1> que package contiene el centro de software?
<_Ethan_> hola, hay algún blog o algunos vídeos q me podáis recomendar para coger soltura con linux ?
<carnau> _Ethan_, hablas catalán?
<nix> Alguien me podría ayudar?
<_Ethan_> carnau,
<_Ethan_> lo entiendo
<_Ethan_> por ?
<carnau> _Ethan_, aquí tienes una wiki muy completa http://acacha.org/mediawiki/index.php/P%C3%A0gina_principal
<carnau> igualmente, puedes buscar temario sobre el LPIC-1 y siguientes
<carnau> !pregunta nix
<kubot> nix: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nix> Tengo probelmas con la resolución de pantalla, se ve realmente mal
<_Ethan_> gracias carnay
<_Ethan_> carnau
<_Ethan_> por cierto tu nick me ha recordado a "los diagramas de Karnaugh" jeje
<CdK1> que package contiene el centro de software? :P
<mimecar> CdK1: si usas ubuntu ya está instalado
<CdK1> mimecar, !
<CdK1> instala desde un netinstall
<mimecar> busca el nombre con apt-cache search
<nix> No tengo drivers de video que hago?
<mimecar> !detalles nix
<kubot> nix: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<nix> Intel graphics integrated, ubuntu 12.04, mas detalles?
<mimecar> nix: no se inicia el servidor gráfico?
<nix> Nop
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<CdK1>  apt-cache search intel | grep xorg
<CdK1> nix,
<CdK1> instala el que haga referencia a tu version
<CdK1> lspcs -v
<CdK1> ahí te darás cuenta
<CdK1> si no lo consigues
<mimecar> las tarjetas intel no necesitan cosas extras para funcionar
<CdK1> postea el log de X.0.log de var/log/
<CdK1> puede que no tenga xorg...
<mimecar> no es obligatorio tener xorg.conf
<mimecar> nix: versión de ubuntu?
<nix> 12.04
<mimecar> con el live cd te funcionaba el entorno gráfico?
<nix> Negativo
<CdK1> dije xorg
<CdK1> no xorg.conf
<CdK1> :P
<CdK1> nix
<CdK1> lspci -v
<CdK1> que version es tu tarjeta?
<mimecar> nix: qué error te da
<nix> CdK1: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nix> resolucion atascada en 1024x768
<mimecar>  nix entonces, con esa resolución si tienes servidor gráfico?
<nix> Si
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces si que tienes los drivers
<mimecar> y el servidor gráfico te funciona
<nix> y porque se ve horrible?
<mimecar> qué resolución admite tu monitor?
<mimecar> el sistema habrá puesto eso, pero SI que está funcionando
<nix> no se, pero admite mas que eso
<mimecar> has cambiado la resolución en las opciones de la pantalla?
<nix> no me da opciones, mas que esa
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vean las opciones de la pantalla
<mimecar> subela a imagebin
<nix> una captura de Monitores, te refieres?
<mimecar> si, que se vea las opciones que da
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema verdad?
<nix> Si
<CdK1> crea tu propiio xorg.conf y fue :D
<nix> como?
<CdK1> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/07/crear-xorgconf-ubuntu-1004.html
<mimecar> nix: tienes el live cd a mano?
<nix> Sip
<mimecar> si el xorg.conf no es correcto no te arrancará el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> y tendrás que borrar ese archivo
<mimecar> o renombrarlo
<arielsanflo> existe algun canal de java
<xangua>  /join ##java , creo
<xangua> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<allan1097> Antes de Iniciar sesion en Ubuntu 12.04 me sale una pantalla en negro
<ivedci891> hola alguien puede explicarme cómo es la lectura de un entero en binario de Ca1 ???
<allan1097> Pantalla en negro de Ubuntu antes del Login. Alguien sabe?
<ivedci891> allan1097 sos de moreno?
<allan1097> que?? no entiendo tu pregunta :)
<ivedci891> ok, nada pense que eras mi primo... jaja vive en moreno y se llama igual y sé que usa ubuntu ya hace un tiempo... allan1097
<allan1097> ;)
<allan1097> Tengo pantalla en negro antes del Login de Ubuntu 12.04
<dylan66> control alt f2 allan1097
<allan1097> pero desdpues sige normal
<allan1097> mira primero se Inicia la BIOS, despues tengo que elegir el Sistema
<allan1097> y me sale pantalla morada, despues pantalla negra, y el Login normal
<allan1097> no me sale el LOGO de Ubuntu
<dylan66> ah pense que no te iniciaba
<allan1097> desde el Login normal me anda
<allan1097> ahorita estoy desde Ubuntu, pero tengo Windows 7 y Ubuntu en el mismo DD
<TheUnit> Gente Xorg -configure me tira fatal error, alguna sugerencia?
<GridCube> !detalles | TheUnit
<kubot> TheUnit: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<TheUnit> Xorg -configure, me tira este error "Fatal server error: Could not create lock file in  /tmp/.tXO-lock
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-28
<allan_> como puedo poner la barra de herramientas de Ubuntu 12.04 transparente?
<jorgex9> hola gente, alguien sabe como hacer que en la consola que se acorte la direccion de la hubicacion actual cuando esta es grande..
<george2002> hola a todos
<Nitro> Hil
<Nitro> Hola
<george2002> instalado kde4 y gnome3 el problema que tengo es cuando inicio kde4 solo se lanza la carpeta home con nautilus
<george2002> entrando a kde4 y en segundo plano me queda gnome3 comiendo memoria ram
<eliezer> hola a  todos
<eliezer> quien a instalado silkroad en ubuntus
<_Ethan_> carnau,
<carnau> dime
<_Ethan_> gracias por el link q me mandaste
<carnau> de nada ;-)
<_Ethan_> lo malo es q como me dijiste está en catalán
<_Ethan_> el cual entiendo más o menos
<_Ethan_> pero claro tardaría más
<carnau> chromium tiene el traductor integrado, puedes probar a usarlo
<_Ethan_> alguna opción en castellano ?
<_Ethan_> ya, pero no es lo mismo, ya sabes q los traductores siempre van a dar algún problema :)
<carnau> hay un libro de anaya, del lpic-1. El isbn es http://www.anayamultimedia.es/cgigeneral/ficha.pl?id_sello_editorial_web=23&codigo_comercial=2315643
<carnau> si quieres seguimos en off-topic
<carnau> !off-topic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Ocsi> la revolucion sta en marcha
<_Ethan_> qué dices Ocsi  ?
<_Ethan_> cómo se llama $ en la consola de comandos?
<_Ethan_> tenemos el shell, home que se indice con ~
<_Ethan_> y luego aparece $
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> hi help me
<ubuntu> alguien de aqui habla español
<ubuntu> ?
<reclock> hola a todos
<reclock> necesito un poco de ayuda
<reclock> tengo gnome shell unyti y no puedo cambiar los temas de escritorio
<reclock> isntale tweak tool y las extensiones y no puedo cambiar el tema del sell
<reclock> alguien con pasiencia que me pueda ayudar
<carnau> reclock, yo para hacer estas cosas, uso MyUnity
<carnau> está en los repositorios. Es un programa parecido al tweak tool.
<carnau> :_(
<m4v> paciencia se necesita de las 2 partes
<carnau> m4v, kubot se tendría que acordar de los impacientes.
<m4v> carnau: recordar que?
<lmger> Tengo Ubuntu 12.04 en mi ordenador pero NO he instalado Unity ni quiero hacerlo. Tengo xfce y MATE. Alguien sabe como puedo cambiar el Login Manager?
<carnau> m4v, de los usuarios impacientes(aunque es imposible...)
<carnau> lmger, ¿qué quieres poner en vez de eso?
<lmger> bueno lo quiero hacer en relaidad es no mostrar los usuario del sistema en el login manager. Es decir que no aparezcan y que cada usuario tenga que escribir su nombre de usuario manualmente
<Harpagornis> Buenas, alguien tuve alguan experencia con sudoers?
<mimecar> lmger: cuantos usuarios tiene tu sistema?
<lmger> 4
<mimecar> no son muchos para ocultarlos
<lmger> pero quiero hacerlo de todos modos!
<mimecar> no se si el login de ubuntu lo permite modiciar
<carnau> lmger, aquí dice cómo hacerlo: http://askubuntu.com/a/68968
<lmger> tengo 12.04 pero sion unity. usaba lightdm pero un bug muy feo me ha hecho instalar gdm. como hago para que los usuarios del sistema no aparezcan en GDM en 12.04?
<Toranks> Desinstalando GDM? xD
<lmger> sin bromas porfavor.
<Toranks> Pos explicate mejor
<cousteau> creo que había una opción para que ciertos usuarios no aparecieran en el gdm
<cousteau> quitándolos de un grupo o algo así
<lmger> si usas gdm, te aparece una lista de iconos con nombres de los usuarios, haces click en el tuyo (y luego de dar la password correcta) inicias tu sesion en X. Pues, yo quiero Ocultar la lista de Usuarios en el GDM de 12.04
<cousteau> y que...  salga una pantalla en blanco y no te deje hacer nada?
<lmger> donde esta esa opcion de quitar usuarios del gdm?
<lmger> Deshabilitar la lista de usuarios de la pantalla de Login (GDM)
<lmger> pero en 12.04. He visto muchas soluciones para viejas versiones de ubuntu pero ninguna para 12.04 con gdm
<carnau> pregunta, si usas ubuntu para sacarle unity y ponerle xfce, y le quitas lightdm para ponerle gdm, ¿para que usas ubuntu?
<Jlcmux> jaja
<Jlcmux> Por sus paquetes?
<Jlcmux> Por el soporte?
<carnau> tienes xubuntu, por ejemplo
<Jlcmux> A bueno. Pero eso es mas por falta de conocimiento que existe xubuntu
<Jlcmux> Que es distinto
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> alguien sabe algo sobre sudoers?
<xoan> Harpagornis: define algo ;)
<Harpagornis> xoan, desde php con readdir no me deja ller un directorio por falta de permisos
<xoan> depende del usuario que ejecute php
<xoan> si lo haces desde un servidor, tendrá los permisos que tenga el usuario que ejecuta el servidor, normalmente www-data
<xoan> de todos modos, no entiendo qué pinta sudoers en todo esto
<xoan> lo normal en tu caso sería cambiarle los permisos al directorio, porque supongo que será un directorio accesible desde el servidor web
<Harpagornis> xoan, en mi caso, es una particion ntfs, la monto(/media)
<Harpagornis> xoan, entiendes el por que de que no me lea ese directorio?
<carnau> Harpagornis, creo que si, y te dio la respuesta correcta
<Harpagornis> Warning: readdir() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean given in /var/www/Centro/Others.php on line 98
<carnau> Harpagornis, cómo llamas a la función readdir()?
<Harpagornis> la igualo a una variable en un bucle while indicando entre parentisis la ruta
<carnau> pero si quieres listar ficheros de un directorio no te recomiendo esa función
<carnau> más que nada, porque no es para eso :p
<carnau> Harpagornis, !off-topic
<carnau> !off-topic Harpagornis
<kubot> Harpagornis: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<carnau> entra ahí
<rodicio> Holas, he instalado el gnome shell y lxde  pero no se que hacer para que el ubuntu me arranque con alguno de esos escritorios gráficos
<carnau> rodicio, puedes seleccionarlos en la pantalla de login, en el botón que es un engranaje
<carnau> al lado del nombre de usuario
<rodicio> creo que no me aparece, pero voy a intentarlo de nueve
<rodicio> nuevo, gracias
<carnau> de nada!
<rodicio> Perfecto carnau  Tenía que pulsar sobre el símbolo de Ubuntu en este caso :)
<carnau> bueno, depende de la versión :D
<carnau> y del gestor que uses
<rodicio> voy a provar el Lxde. Hasta ahora :)
<totyk0> hola
<pcservice> hola gente necesito saber con que programa puedo administrar las redes inalambricas en ubuntu 6.06
<adma> <
<adma> <
<adma> <
<adma> <
<adma> <
<adma> <
<adma> <
<adma> <
<pcservic1> hola gente necesito saber con que programa puedo administrar las redes inalambricas en ubuntu 6.06
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-29
<aguitel> ubuntu 6.06 ?
<allan1097> como comprobar si tengo soporte 3D?
<allan1097> como comprobar si tengo soporte 3D?
<allan1097> Adios
<pf1> ola
<pf1> hola alguien de arica chile
<pf1> alguien para charlar
<pf1> alguien escribe por aca
<pf1> holasssss
<pf1> de donde son ustedes??
<pf1> que onda por que no pescan?
<pf1> buda
<pf1> alguien puede contestarme una consultaaa
<debsan> pf1, pregunta loco
<pf1> jajaja aveces aparece una carpeta con el nombre buda, sabes por que
<debsan> pf1, ni idea en tu home
<debsan> será algun programa que tengas instalado, algun juego tal vez
<pf1> en extraibles
<pf1> no solo aparece
<jbitcm-> buenas noches
<jbitcm-> tengo ubuntu 12.4 y me gustaria actualizar algunos paquetes
<jbitcm-> como wesnoth y algunos otros
<jbitcm-> que tengo que hacer para eso
<jbitcm-> ya que no son las versiones mas recientes las que estan
<jbitcm-> ademas me gustaria pasar a ubuntu testing se puede?
<jbitcm-> si alguien me ayuda gracias
<ivedci89> auxilio alguien me confirma si 11011101 en Ca2 es -35 ?????
<m4v> jbitcm-: 12.04 es la última versión, no hay Quantal está en desarrollo.
<m4v> ivedci89: que?
<ivedci89> complemento a dos
<m4v> ivedci89: y que tiene que ver con este canal?
<jbitcm-> m4v, mira lo que pasa es que wesnoth no esta a su version mas reciente asi como otras aplicaciones por eso pregunti
<jbitcm-> m4v, y lo de testing lo pregunto por que asi se hace aveces en debian
<m4v> jbitcm-: tienes alguna necesidad de usar las últimas versiones? solamente podemos soportar lo que hay en los repositorios oficiales. Para instalar lo último último tienes que compilar desde el código fuente o descargar paquetes desde la página de los desarrolladores y eso no lo soportamos.
<jbitcm-> m4v, por que no se soporta
<jbitcm-> perdon la ignorancia
<m4v> jbitcm-: porque no está en los repositorios.
<m4v> jbitcm-: no podemos soportar software de terceros.
<xangua> ni tampoco software experimental (21:13:01) jbitcm-: ademas me gustaria pasar a ubuntu testing se puede?
<m4v> Quantal está en alpha 2
<pf1> que es o de que se trata ubuntu testing
<m4v> no hay ubuntu testing.
<m4v> es Quantal, la versión en desarrolo.
<m4v> desarrollo.
<m4v> !ubuntu+1
<kubot> Quantal Quetzal es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.10 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<chilicui1> jbitcm-: ronda, mantiene un ppa, es lo mas reciente respecto a wesnoth
<chilicui1> jbitcm-: tambien mantiene la ultima version en debian, asi que da igual si usas su ppa o debian unstable para utilizar ese programa
<chilicui1> jbitcm-: quetzal vendria siendo como debian unstable, como dijo m4v no hay version testing.., si quieres usar quantal esta bien, no hay lio, no muchas personas lo usamos por aqui, asi que el soporte puede tardar un poco mas, pero eres bienvenido, hay un canal de soporte, en #ubuntu+1
<jbitcm-> chilicui1, gracias osea que en ubuntu hay que esperar aun entonces
<jbitcm-> chilicui1, y tu sabes como actualizar a quetzal
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, entonces me puedes ayudar
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: si, seguro, que vas a hacer?
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, te soy bien honesto acabo de empezar en el mundo de ubuntu vengo de chakra linux
<jbitcm-> y pues la verdad es que me gustaria ayudar en ubuntu
<jbitcm-> la razones son mas que importantes
<jbitcm-> tengo una dell xps15 con bosinas jbl y nvidia con optimus
<jbitcm-> y solo aqui funciona
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: ayudar en que sentido?
<jbitcm-> asi que quiero ayudar quiero aprender a realmente sacar provecho de la distro
<jbitcm-> me gustaria empaquetar desarrollar  o no se como puedo ayudar
<jbitcm-> deverdad
<chilicuil> got it, jbitcm- =)
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, en que me recomiendas ayudar
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: hay varias formas, puedes ayudar documentando, los chicos de ubuntu-es.org ahora mismo intentan levantar la wiki del mal estado en el que estaba
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: puedes ayudar haciendo testing de las imagenes .iso, iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> qa.ubuntu.com
<chilicuil> puedes ayudar, haciendo testing de las versiones -proposed, actualizaciones que vienen de quantal -> precise
<chilicuil> puedes ayudar corriendo la ultima version en desarrollo y reportando errores
<jbitcm-> tu que me recomiendas
<chilicuil> puedes ayudar aqui, en el canal, contestando preguntas de otros usuarios
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: recomiendo que ayudes en el area que mas te guste
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: a mi personalmente me gusta hacer testing e intentar arreglar bugs
<chilicuil> y hablar con personas nuevas, aqui en ubuntu-es =)
<chilicuil> dentro de poco, menos de un 1 mes, tendremos un evento llamado ubuntu developer week (semana del desarrollador)
<chilicuil> igual, en ese evento hablaremos mas a fondo de como colaborar con ubuntu
<chilicuil> igual puedes ir buscando en la wiki los eventos anteriores
<chilicuil> y el dia del usuario, que acaba de pasar la semana anterior
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<chilicuil> puedes empezar, por crearte una cuenta en launchpad
<chilicuil> tambien puedes traducir ubuntu, el equipo actual de traductores al español es apenas de 6~7 personas
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, y esa semana del desarrollador en donde es
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: se hace por aqui mismo, en el irc
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: en ubuntu-charlas
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, mira y como hago testing y como puedo reportar tambien
<jbitcm-> me gustaria eso o traducir ubuntu
<jbitcm-> me puedes ayudar
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: si, seguro, lo primero que necesitaras es una cuenta de launchpad
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: firmar el codigo de conducta, y subir tus llaves ssh y gpg
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: http://www.youtube.com/user/ugjmexico aqui hay algunos videos
<Like> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151066682964468&set=a.71598089467.98857.740304467&type=1&theater
 * xoan buenas
<jbitcm-> buenos dias
<jbitcm-> quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar
<jbitcm-> e buscado algunas cosas en ubuntu usando alt-f2
<jbitcm-> pero se quedan grabadas las aplicaciones que busco
<jbitcm-> saben si se puede borrar ese historial de busqueda de alt-f2 de algunamanera
<jbitcm-> en ubuntu 12.4
<jbitcm-> gracias
<aguitel> jbitcm-, lee esto:http://askubuntu.com/questions/122473/delete-alt-f2-history
<mwallacesd> Hola, buenas tardes!
<mwallacesd> Como estan?
<jbitcm-> como puedo desinstalar el icono de openoffice en ubuntu
<jbitcm-> 12.4
<jbitcm-> me pueden ayudar
<bilbotarra> hola
<bilbotarra> tengo un móvil samsung ACE y estoy intentando abrir la carpeta de USB y no me la abre
<bilbotarra> qué aplicación se puede abrir la tarjeta de samsung ace
<kurama10> bilbotarra: ya checaste en la consola que te manda
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> o que error te manda mejor dicho
<bilbotarra> acabo de solucionarlo
<bilbotarra> sólo basta con aceptarlo en el móvil y todo listo
<bilbotarra> gracias
<kurama10> ok
<max_11111> Hola
<max_11111> hay alguien?
<ivedci89> si, alguien...
<jbitcm-> si
<max_11111> Hola podrias ayudarme?
<ivedci89> max justo debo irme... a la noche estare... luego de las 20h (zona -3)
<max_11111> ok no pasa nada
<jbitcm-> si dime max_11111
<ivedci89> exit
<ivedci89> uhhh
<jbitcm-> que cuentas
<max_11111> gracias jbitcm-  pues lo que me pasa es
<max_11111> que en la terminal
<max_11111> me sale el nombre y el grupo pero al lado
<max_11111> me sale esto
<max_11111> System-Product-Name
<max_11111> y quisiera quitarlo
<max_11111> la verdad no se porque me sales
<jbitcm-> max_11111, dejame ver
<max_11111> ok gracias
<jbitcm-> max_11111, http://elblogdepicodev.blogspot.com/2010/03/cambiar-el-prompt-de-la-terminal-bash.html
<jbitcm-> chequea eso
<max_11111> ok
<max_11111> muchas gracias jbitcm-  voy a probarlo
<jbitcm-> max_11111, ok a la orden
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, hola como estas
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, fijate que ya hice lo que me dijiste ayer de una cuenta en launchpad y puse a correr todo
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, ahora me gustaria que me ayudaras a empezar realmente
<saranpio> hola alguien me podria decir si ya se solucione el problema que tiene ubuntu 12.4 para reconocer tarjetas firewira 1394
<saranpio> firewie
<saranpio> firewire
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: genial, ya sabes lo que quieres hacer? (testing, traduccion, documentacion, bug fixing?)
<chilicuil> saranpio: existe al bug al respecto?, has buscado en launchpad.net ?, si existe, ahi puedes saber exactamente cuando se haya arreglado, la otra forma es esperando que alguien de por aqui con la misma tarjeta te responda
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, tu haces testing verdad?
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: si, y ocasionalmente bug fixing y traduccion
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: lo veo en funcion del tiempo
<saranpio> encontre esto  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvgrab/+bug/779680 pero no se ingles asi que no se si se resolvio
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: si tienes poco tiempo, lo mejor es ayudar con la traduccion o con testing, puedes hacer cosas desde 30 min
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: hacer correccion de bugs, en mi experiencia te puede tomar 2-3 hrs
<chilicuil> saranpio: te ayudo con eso
<saranpio> muchas gracias
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, ,me gustaria hacer lomismo que tu  y pues como dices aveces tengo mucho tiempo pero aveces tengo poco poco tiempo
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, como empiezo dime
<saranpio> también encontre esto http://sharpeespace.blogspot.com.ar/2012/06/capturing-firewire-1394-camcorder.html
<chilicuil> saranpio: al parecer aun no se ha arreglado =(, sin embargo alguien ha propuesto un metodo alternativo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvgrab/+bug/779680/comments/4 tengo mis reservas de si funciona o no, no tengo tu dispositivo, pero si estuviera en tus zapatos y estuviera seguro que no funciona, agregaria un comentario diciendo que en la version 12.04 sigue sin funcionar, y le daria click aqui "This bug affects 13 people. Does t
<saranpio> gracias por la ayuda
<chilicuil> saranpio: espera, el segundo link que me mandaste suena mucho mas prometedor
<saranpio> OK
<chilicuil> saranpio: has probado lo que dice debajo de "fix" ?
<saranpio> creo que si
<chilicuil> saranpio: si funciona, podrias agregar esas instrucciones al reporte original, junto con lo demas que te he dicho, sobre que aun esta presente el problema en ubuntu 12.04
<chilicuil> saranpio: mmm, si no estas seguro vuelvelo a intentar
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, entonces ahora que hago ? ya se lo que deseo hacer
<saranpio> es que no lo quiero usar con kino
<chilicuil> saranpio: entonces utiliza $ sudo tu_aplicacion
<saranpio> lo quiero usar con luciole y kdelive
<saranpio> ok
<chilicuil> eso supongo, es para que la aplicacion tenga acceso al dispositivo en /dev
<chilicuil> otra alternativa seria asignarle a /dev/raw1394 permisos 777
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: vale, si deseas hacer lo mismo, podrias comenzar con las actualizaciones -proposed
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: sugiero que crees un entorno con pbuilder para que hagas las pruebas
<saranpio> hay algun comando para saber si detecta mi placa firewire
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: tambien lo puedes hacer en tu entorno normal, solo que pbuilder de todas formas lo terminaras usando si vas a hacer este tipo de cosas
<chilicuil> saranpio: mmm, seguramente $ lsmod # y luego buscando en la salida por el modulo de tu tarjeta
<chilicuil> saranpio: adicionalmente, puedes buscar en $ dmesg
<chilicuil> podria ser $ dmesg | grep -i firewire
<xchattt> buenas
<xchattt> una pregunta
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$ dmesg | grep -i firewire
<saranpio> [    0.644938] firewire_ohci 0000:01:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<saranpio> [    0.700079] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:01:0a.0, OHCI v1.10, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x2
<saranpio> [    1.200077] firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 08002800000000cd, S400
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$
<xchattt> tengo problemas con la placa de video ati radeon hd3200 integrada
<xchattt> cuando instalo el flgrx no me van las x
<dbz> xdd
<xchattt> hay alguna manera de instalar esa cosa?
<chilicuil> saranpio: no deberias poner el resultado de los comandos en el canal o el robot te silenciara, puedes usar pastebin.com para pegarlos ahi
<saranpio> ok
<saranpio> perdon
<chilicuil> saranpio: de cualquier forma parece que si lo esta detectando, el modulo se llama firewire_ohci, ahora puedes hacer $ modinfo firewire_ohci # para obtener mas informacion
<chilicuil> supongo que debe ser una clase de modulo generico
<saranpio> gracias
<chilicuil> tipo vesa para tarjetas graficas
<xchattt> umm
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> me podrin como instalar libdv
<saranpio> un programa que pide que instale modulo dv (libdv)
<mimecar> el programa es de los rpeositorios?
<saranpio> no uno que instale poniendo unos comandos que decia la pagina oficial
<saranpio> la ultima version del dkenlive
<mimecar> www.google.es
<mimecar> libdv ubuntu
<mimecar> primer enlace
<saranpio> lo inicie por primera vez y me pide que instale modulo dv (libdv)
<m4v> saranpio: instala el paquete libdv4 supongo
<saranpio> gracias
<m4v> hay varios igual, sería útil que pases el link que estas usando.
<saranpio> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdv/1.0.0-4
<saranpio> eso sirve
<saranpio> o el link del programa kdenlive
<m4v> "libdv" no está en los repos, existe el que te dije o "libdv-bin"
<_Ethan_> hey,
<_Ethan_> he instalado ubuntu 12.04
<_Ethan_> pero me aparece solo la mitad de la pantalla y se ve mal
<_Ethan_> estoy con un asus eepc
<_Ethan_> creo q es algo relacionado con la tarjeta gráfica
<_Ethan_> alguna sugerencia ?
<saranpio> gracias m4v
<mimecar> _Ethan_: con el live cd te pasaba lo mismo?
<_Ethan_> sí
<_Ethan_> lo he probado con un usb q me he hecho
<_Ethan_> y ahora con wubi
<_Ethan_> mirando en internet veo q es algo relacionado con la gráfica
<_Ethan_> pero quería saber si es algo más q común
<mimecar> has puesto ya todas las actualizaciones verdad?
<_Ethan_> mimecar no
<_Ethan_> porque estoy iniciándolo
<_Ethan_> lo instalé con wubi
<_Ethan_> voy a ver como va
<mimecar> no querías instalar usando particiones?
<cousteau> me suena que en algunos asus eee pc iba mal la gráfica
 * cousteau tiene un amigo que intentó instalar ubuntu en un eee y la pantalla sólo le iba a 800x600
<_Ethan_> mimecar-away no
<_Ethan_> con wubi
<_Ethan_> pero según veo
<_Ethan_> se queda la pantalla negra
<_Ethan_> :(
<max_11111> jbitcm-, ya esta, las solución estaba aquí: http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/Como-cambiar-mi-nombre-de-usuario-en-la-terminal-Solucionado-td1926930.html
<max_11111> jbitcm-,  gracias
<max_11111> ta otra bye
<_Ethan_> chavales creo q tiene q ver con el tema de ubuntu 3d
<_Ethan_> estoy con un asus eepc1201ha
<_Ethan_> con Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 500
<_Ethan_> creo q la solución va por aquí
<_Ethan_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119889/how-to-boot-with-intel-gma500-poulsbo-graphics
<_Ethan_> solución! http://askubuntu.com/questions/140371/ubuntu-12-04-logon-issues-on-dell-mini-10-gma-500
<cousteau> funcionó?
<_Ethan_> mira la última línea
<cousteau> funcionó?
<_Ethan_> por ahora sí
<cousteau> bien  :)
<cousteau> se lo diría a mi amigo, pero al final se instaló fedora :/
<_Ethan_> q gráfica tiene?¿
<cousteau> 11algo
<cousteau> o 12algo
<_Ethan_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<cousteau> 1205 me suena
<_Ethan_> 500gma es la q tiene
<cousteau> qué te sale si pones   lspci | grep VGA
<_Ethan_> un sec
<_Ethan_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cousteau> hmm, creo que no es el mismo
<_Ethan_> cousteau
<cousteau> (nota mental:  comprar un netbook con linux preinstalado fue buena idea)
<MURGO>  /msg NickServ identify jalisco30
<mimecar> MURGO: ...
<mimecar> cambia tu contraseña YA
<icaro440> cambia la contraseña jajaja
<icaro440> hola!
<MURGO> jeje
<MURGO> como la cambio?
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv help
<MURGO>  /msg NickServ identify jalisco30
<mimecar> MURGO: identificate en la ventana del servidor
<MURGO> sorry!
<MURGO> y gracias!
<mimecar> ya lo has cambiado?
<MURGO> ya
<MURGO> gracias! mimecar!
<mimecar> pon siempre la contraseña en la ventana del servidor
<MURGO> si no me fije que estaba heciendo!
<MURGO> gracias de nuevo!
<Tavitux> hola
<Tavitux> una consulta, tengo ubuntu 11.04
<Tavitux> desde hace un par de días que instalé google-chrome-stable version 20.0.1132.47-r144678
<Tavitux> y cuando reproduzco videos de youtube se escuchan bien pero la imagen se ve a los tirones
<Tavitux> en firefox anda perfecto youtube
<Tavitux> alguna idea ?
<morfeo> Hay alguna forma de hacer visibles los archivos ocultos de sistema para windows?, es que un virus infecto a un companiero de trabajo
<GridCube> morfeo, si entras desde un live-cd de ubuntu no son invisibles
<morfeo> GridCube, estoy revisando sus usb para limpiarselas desde mi instalacion de ubuntu 12.4lts
<GridCube> no son invisibles entonces
<morfeo> Le quito los archivos curiosos, pero nose como hacerle visibles los archivos a el
<GridCube> a menos que el archivo empieze con un .
<GridCube> si empieza con un . si son invisibles, los visibilizas apretando ctrl-h
<GridCube> pero todos los demas no lo son
<morfeo> GridCube, Lo que yo quiero es que el pueda ver las carpetas que el virus le oculto a el
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> move todas las carpetas a tu disco, formatea el usb otra ves
<GridCube> y volve a mover las cosas ahi
<GridCube> el virus que oculta cosas de los usb lo hace de la partition table directamente
<morfeo> haaaa
<morfeo> ya te entendi
<morfeo> hare una prueba
<GridCube> fijate, si usas otro navegador de archivos en windows, ponele Total Commander, o el navegador de archivos del winrar, podes ver las carpetas que Explorer no puede, es cosa de que el virus edita la PT
<morfeo> Gracias GridCube le dire que lo intente
<Monkey> hola
<Monkey> como cierro la terminal en awesome?
<dylan66> exit
<GridCube> ctrl-q?
<riuuzaki> hola..tengo un problema con la pantalla negra de 12.04 al reiniciar... he leido varios post sobre como solucionarlo pero ninguna solucion me funciona...alguien me pude ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2012-06-30
<GridCube> !detalles | riuuzaki
<kubot> riuuzaki: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Toranks> Se dice ryuuzaki :D
<riuuzaki> una laptop acer aspire 5336 2524,  tarjeta intel 4500M,  prcsador intel celeron 2.16GH, 3GB RAM, al iniciar desde mi usb con el iso aparece una vntana con una lista : "instalar en el disco duro", y en la parte de abajo una cunta regresiva de 5, el fondo es de color lila obscuro .. despues entra en la pantalla negra con una lista de comandos.. luego nada .. la obscuridad total xD...al forzar...
<riuuzaki> ...el apagado alcanzo a ver unos milisegundos el escritorio de ubuntu y me salta el corazon...
<cousteau> riuuzaki, tarjeta Nvidia?  no sale el splash; la pantalla se queda negra hasta que arranca
<cousteau> ah no, intel...
<cousteau> bueno, puede ser por lo mismo
<cousteau> se me ocurre desactivar el splash
<cousteau> así por lo menos se ve algo hasta que inicia
<riuuzaki> no me aparece ninguna opcion como los f1, f2, f3 y eso que aparecen en algunas soluciones que he visto donde tclean f6 y seleccionan nomodeset....pero a mi no me aparece ese menu...al iniciar la instalacion
<george2002> proba con alt+f10
<cousteau> riuuzaki: ...pestes, se fue
<cousteau> iba a decir que cuando sale el icono de   [::::] = (*)   había que pulsar teclas para que salieran esos menús
<riuuzaki> bueno.. no pasa nada con el alt+f10...
<riuuzaki> me recomiendan bajar otro distro.. o sera problema de la tarjeta con linux en gral
<chilicuil> riuuzaki: < cousteau> iba a decir que cuando sale el icono de   [::::] = (*)   había que pulsar teclas para que salieran esos menús
<riuuzaki> ooh pero en realidad no me sale esa pantalla.. solo el logo ubuntu y la pantalla negra .. y una lista con las opciones de instalar en el disco duro o abrir desde el usb..
<riuuzaki> y en la part de abajo la cuenta regresiva.. el iso lo baje desde ubuntu.com  y lo queme con universalusbinstaller
<riuuzaki> tambien intente antes con Wubi pero tambien me aparecia la pantalla negra..
<riuuzaki> ?
<riuuzaki> sigo sin poder instalar ubuntu
<arielsanflo> es una pregunta no se si se pueda
<arielsanflo> alguien de casualidad tiene el crack de matlab2012a para linux
<riuuzaki> saben que hacer cuando aparece la pantalla negra al bootear desde el usb...?
<arielsanflo> riuuzaky
<arielsanflo> estas hay
<arielsanflo> tengo un problemita stoy tratando de instalar matlab
<chilicuil> !crack
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<arielsanflo> No se pudo completar la activación debido a que el archivo de licencia no se pudo escribir en el disco.
<riuuzaki> intento instalar ubuntu en mi acer aspire, al iniciar desde el usb con el iso me parece la pantalla negra. alguin sabe como quitarla. se que ya se instalo por que al forzar el apagado alcanzo a ver el escritorio por un momento.. tengo una tarjeta intel 4500..
<arielsanflo> tienes solo ubuntu instalado
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, perdon tanta tanta fregadera
<jbitcm-> es que deverdad quiero ayudar
<jbitcm-> ayudame
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: no hay problema, que has hecho? =)
<chilicuil> has leido sobre pbuilder?
<jbitcm-> si he leido pero me cuesta un poco
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Gu%C3%ADa_de_empaquetamiento/Completa
<jbitcm-> eso es lo que lei
<chilicuil> ok, perfecto, esos son los fundamentos del empaquetamiento de software, un trabajo que lo suelen hacer los integrantes del equipo motu
<chilicuil> es una traduccion en progreso de: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<chilicuil> sin embargo, las personas no suelen referirse a ella, sino a: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<chilicuil> que es la nueva guia
<chilicuil> no tengo experiencia empaquetando software, asi que si deseas ayudar por ahi, tendrias que leer por tu cuenta, proximamente se abrira una «escuela» para los que deseen aprender sobre como llevar a cabo este tipo de contribuciones
<chilicuil> te paso el link
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, bueno pero ya tengo el entorno de pbuilder las claves la cuenta de launchpad
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/169881
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, bueno la verdad como te dije antes me gustaria hacer testing
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: perfecto, con un entorno pbuilder, puedes empezar a hacer testing del repositorio -proposed y correcion de bugs, como la correcion de bugs es mucho mas tecnica, si te parece te puedo ayudar a hacer una prueba de una actualizacion en -proposed
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, no sabia donde empezar a leer entonces empece por el empaquetar pero a mi me gusta hacer testing y reportar bugs
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, me encantaria gracias de antemano por tu ayuda tan valiosa
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: como te habia comentado, tambien puedes ayudar, haciendo tests de las imagenes iso, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<jmanuel_cool> buenas noches pipol
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: no hay problema, te agradezco que te interese, siempre nos quejamos de que no hay suficientes personas interesadas en lo que hay debajo de ubuntu
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: crea y logeate a ubuntu quantal con pbuilder
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: cuando alguien descubre un error, se reporta a lp, despues alguien lo corrige y se actualiza el paquete en la ultima version de ubuntu, ahora mismo es quantal
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: despues de eso, y si la actualizacion afecta una version estable de ubuntu, se crea una excepcion, SRU (stable release update)
<chilicuil> usando como pretexto esa excepcion, se envian los cambios a un repositorio intermedio, llamado -proposed
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, mira como me logueo?
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: con $ DIST=precise ARCH=amd64 pbuilder login
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: la lista completa de excepciones esta en: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: la idea es tomar una de las que estan en azul, ir a launchpad y reportar si funciona o no la actualizacion
<chilicuil> dejare que te logees a precise (corrijo, precise y no quantal) y hacemos un ejemplo juntos
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, me da error
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: que error?
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, http://pastebin.com/6USHxDr9
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: valep, bueno, leyendo el log, al parecer no tienes archivo de configuracion, y pbuilder no tiene permisos para escribir en /var/cache
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: el segundo problema se soluciona escribiendo "sudo" al comienzo
<chilicuil> y el segundo.., en un momento te paso un archivo de conf valido
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, mira en mi carpeta personal tengo una carpeta que se llama pbuilder
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: vale, busca si dentro de ella hay un archivo llamado pbuilderrc
<hkm> buenas, alguien conoce algun image thumbnailer?
<jbitcm-> no no hay pero tengo uno que consegui que me crea un chroot y el nombre es
<jbitcm-> schroot_build.py
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, ?
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, esta bien ese o no ?
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: seguro, cualquier cosa que genere un "chroot", sin embargo, te recomiendo que utilices pbuilder, tiene ciertas caracteristicas que son dificiles de hacer a mano
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, ok perame estoy tratando de crear con
<jbitcm-> sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<chilicuil> vale, perfecto jbitcm-
<chilicuil> la variante buildd, ademas de correr debstrap (un programa que crea un entorno minimo de ubuntu), instala programas necesarios para compilar software, como build-essential
<jbitcm-> eso veo espero que funcione deverdad
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: funcionara =)
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, cuando empezo me decia que el directorio no existia espero que este lo cree
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: estare por aqui haciendo otras, sientete libre de hacerme ping, o de empezar una charla privada =), buena suerte
<jbitcm-> chilicuil, gracias
<jbitcm-> muchas gracias
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: gracias a ti por tu interes
<govatent> Hola. Alguen sabe si vale la pena usar la nueva GPU de intel HD 4000 con ubuntu? Estoy por comprar una laptop con ubuntu de system76.
<jbitcm-> govatent, ubuntu trae todo claro que vale la pena
<govatent> pregunto por que para unos pesos mas puedo comprar algo que tengo nvidia o amd/ati. La verdad es que no juego muchos juegos y prefiero dar la venta a system76 y no a un oem que no suporta a usuarios de linux.
<govatent> tenga*
<chilicuil> govatent: si la computadora trae ubuntu preinstalado, es seguro que sera una buena compra, el hardware deberia estar bien soportado
<govatent> ok. perfecto
<jbitcm-> govatent, ademas yo tengo una dell xps15 y ubuntu reconoce muy bien la tecnologia optimus de nvidia
<govatent> tenia miedo del optimus por que todos decian que no andaba bien pero bueno saber lo
<jbitcm-> govatent, yo la compre sin saber lo de esa tecnologia y dejame decirte que todas las distros me fallaron menos ubuntu
<juaroj> http://wbeone.blogspot.com/ Visiten mi blog!
<liher> hola, tengo una red wifi abierta a unos 300 o 400 metros, como hago para que la señal wifi llege a mi portatil?
<liher> puedo ampliar el alcance wifi de mi portatil?
<m4v> liher: desconozco como
<Toranks> liher: haciendo que grite más
<Toranks> O con una lata de pringles orientada al portátil
 * xoan buenas
<Yomero> pregunta: tengo una maquina con ubuntu server 12.04   Linux server 3.2.0-23-generic-pae, estaba copiando con rsync la particion de home a otro disco con una particion del mismo tamaño, pero de pronto termino con error el proceso e intente haciendolo con un cp   tambien termino con error diciendome que la particion ya estaba llena, cosa que no podia ser pq la particion de home es del mismo tamaño que a la que estaba copiando
<Yomero> no pude desmontar la particion a la que estaba copiando y reinicie el equipo, al reiniciar df no me muestra ninguna particion montada
<Yomero> pense que se habia borrado todo, pero voy a home, y si, si esta montada, pero no reporta nada
<Yomero> df dice que solo esta montada la particion /
<Yomero> alguna idea de que pueda estar pasando?
<Yomero> y puedo desmontar manualmente home o volverla a montar y el comando df sigue sin mostrarla montada, ya reinicie un par de veces
<Yomero> y todo igual
<Yomero> ah y por cierto en la particion donde estaba copiando la puedo montar, le corro el fsck y dice que no hay errores, pero esta vacia, es como si nunca hubiera copiado nada ahi
<Toranks> mira los datos SMART del disco para descartar errores
<Toranks> con palimpsest
 * iUs3r hol -a
<m0ugly> toranks es calvo
<m0ugly> no tiene pelo
<m0ugly> desde los 18 años
<Toranks> Tanto?
<Toranks> Me siento como en casa, en el hispano. Lleno de dementes xD
<m0ugly> toranks estuvo en mensa
<m0ugly> Toranks,
<Toranks> No será pa tanto
<m0ugly> te relacionase con gente inapropiada
<m0ugly> en su momento
<m0ugly> xd
<Toranks> Superdotaos, dices?
<m0ugly> no
<m0ugly> daniel
<m0ugly> emilio
<Toranks> Ah, bueno, pero yo me uní a ellos sólo pa atacar mejor a los superdotaos
<Toranks> Y pa reírme
<xoan> !offtopic m0ugly
<kubot> m0ugly: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Tiffon> nas
<fzapp> buenos días a todos...
<Vinto> Hola  a todos. yo tenía un máquina con ubuntu 10.04 hasta que hace no mucho la tarjeta madre se dañó (es una computadora mas o menos vieja). El disco duro esta bien asi que compre un adaptador usb (ide/sata) para recuperar la información. Sin embargo, al conectarlo no veo el disco y no me aparece por ningun lado, solo ccreo que la utilidad de discos aparece un "generic volume" sin ninguna otra información.
<fzapp> seguro que el disco está bien ?
<mimecar> Canaimero-15d: aún no has dicho si el disco está bien
<Canaimero-15d> ya regresé. disculpen tuve un problema con mi conexión. mimecar el disco gira asi que imagino que esta bien
<mimecar> que gire no quiere decir que funcione
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar:  como verifico eso?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => cat /proc/partitions
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: http://pastebin.com/WX4TMiCF
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: no aparece otra cosa :S que raro
<xoan> Canaimero-15d: cuántos discos tienes conectados ahora mismo?
<Canaimero-15d> supuestamente deb
<Canaimero-15d> deberia tener 4
<xoan> no digo supuestamente
<xoan> digo físicamente
<Canaimero-15d> xoan: 3 entonces
<Canaimero-15d> un disco duro externo, el interno y éste
<Canaimero-15d> aunque el ultimo no aparezca
<xoan> vale, entonces es el externo el que aparece (deberías haberlo aclarado :)
<xoan> desenchufa el que no aparece, enchúfalo, y ejecuta dmesg (ypega las últimas líneas en el paste.ubuntu.com)
<Canaimero-15d> xoan:  el externo es sdb :) cierto
<xoan> $ dmesg | tail -20
<Canaimero-15d> ok
<xoan> eso debería bastar
<Canaimero-15d> xoan:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1067681/
<xoan> lo ejecutaste después de enchufarlo? si es así, ni siquiera se entera de que lo has enchufado
<xoan> hazlo con el externo si puedes, y verás lo que debería aparecer
<xoan> a lo mejor tienes que cambiar los switches (modos) del disco IDE
<xoan> ponerlo en modo esclavo o maestro, no sé
<xoan> o cargar algún módulo específico en el kernel para que reconozca el adaptador
<mimecar> si usas un adaptador no tienes que configurarlo como maestro / esclavo
<xoan> ni idea, lo digo porque podría tener que ver
<mimecar> Canaimero-15d: la placa se rompió por una subida de tensión?
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: no creo
<Canaimero-15d> lo que pasa es que ya estaba bastante vieja
<adma> no hai internete
<mimecar> adma: estas en internet
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: también intenté acceder a la información desde windows con un software llmado ext2read pero me dice que solo el "administrador" puede leer el disco
<mimecar> si eres administrador en windows
<mimecar> y no tienes el disco cifrado tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> windows te ve las particiones de ese disco?
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: no
<Canaimero-15d> el disco esta en ext3
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mimecar> si el sistema no te ve las particiones, disco roto
<jbitcm-> mimecar, buenos dias
<jbitcm-> fijate que tengo un problema o bien no se como hacer una cosa en ubuntu
<mimecar> Canaimero-15d: mira si windows encuentra particiones en ese disco
<mimecar> ya que no estas en linux ahora
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: solo para verificar, cómo se si windows ve las particiones? porque el otro disco duro (el externo) que tengo solo lo puedo ver en gnu/linux, en windows no lo veo por ningun lado y sí funciona
<jbitcm-> bueno el problema es que desinstalo oppenoffice y no me quita el icono alguien sabe como hacer para quitar iconos en ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> abre un programa de particiones y lo miras
<mimecar> jbitcm-: la 12.10?
<mimecar> ubuntu usa libreoffice
<jbitcm-> mimecar, perdon es la 12.4 y si es libreoffice
<mimecar> Canaimero-15d: haz las pruebas en linux
<mimecar> donde tienes el icono jbitcm-?
<jbitcm-> pero al desinstalarlo no me quita el icono asi en algunas otras aplicaciones
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: gparted?
<mimecar> Canaimero-15d: si
<mimecar> jbitcm-: donde está el icono
<jbitcm-> mimecar, en donde estan los iconos ose en donde se ponen cuando se instalan no en la barra sino que donde estan todos
<mimecar> los paquetes son del centro de software o de repositorios externos?
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: no, no me aparece en gparted
<jbitcm-> mimecar, entonces?
<mimecar> Canaimero-15d: sube una captura en la que se vea en gparted el disco
<mimecar> jbitcm-: es de los repositorios si o no
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: esta es la primera: http://www.imagebam.com/image/8273c6199392395
<mimecar> sda es el disco que falla?
<Canaimero-15d> esta es la otra: http://www.imagebam.com/image/b776c9199392524
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: no, sda es el disco interno que tengo particionado con gnu/lnux y windows
<mimecar> cual es el que falla?
<Canaimero-15d> el sdc que no me aparece
<mimecar> si no te aparece en gparted me parece que te has quedado sin disco
<mimecar> o el adaptador no funciona
<Canaimero-15d> mimecar: me aparece en la utilidad de discos asi: http://www.imagebam.com/image/8273c6199392395
<Canaimero-15d> esta perdon: http://www.imagebam.com/image/676940199392830
<mimecar> lo único es que pruebes otro adaptador
<mimecar> o lo metas en un ordenador, ese disco no tiene datos
<mimecar> el número de serie parece que no lo lee tampoco
<Canaimero-15d> :( mimecar puede ser que tengas razón y el disco se haya dañado por completo
<mimecar> no tienes un backup de los datos?
<Canaimero-15d> sí, muchos datos importantes los habia guardado en el otro disco duro externo, pero igual queria ver si podia recuperar otros
<Canaimero-15d> gracias de todas formas :)
<jbitcm-> mimecar, me puedes ayudar entonces?
<xoan> jbitcm-: de dónde no se te quita el icono?
<xoan> por cierto, ubuntu ya no trae openoffice, ahora viene libreoffice en su lugar
<jbitcm-> xoan, gracias
<xoan> gracias por qué?
<jbitcm-> xoan, mira la verdad es que quiero quitar el libreoffice por que puse calligra
<jbitcm-> cuando desinstalo entonces me quita todas las aplicaciones de libreoffice por separado pero el administrador o donde estan todas juntas no lo quita
<xoan> pues desinstálalo, desde el Centro de software, o ejecutando: $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge libreoffice-*
<jbitcm-> aparece en el menu de aplicaciones
<jbitcm-> dejame ver a ver si funciona
<xoan> jbitcm-: quizá te dejas algún paquete por desinstalar
<xoan> abre el centro de software y busca: libreoffice; y desinstala todo lo que aparezca que tienes instalado
<jbitcm-> xoan, preferi hacerlo con el comando que me diste
<jbitcm-> vere que pasa
<xoan> cuando termine, busca a ver si te quedó algo: $ dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<mimecar> jbitcm-: aún no me has contestado
<jbitcm-> xoan, lo que me queda de nuevo son los iconos y eso no me gusta
<xoan> cuando termine, busca a ver si te quedó algo: $ dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<xoan> (repito)
<jbitcm-> xoan, no me da respuesta
<xoan> pues reinicia tu sesión
<jbitcm-> xoan, asi que entonces no quedo nada pero los iconos siguen saliendo
<jbitcm-> ok ahora buelvo
<jbitcm-> xoan, no paso nada siguen alli solo que ahora aparecen como hoja en blanco
<jbitcm-> pero nada mas
<xoan> jbitcm-: pues edita el menú y elimínalos manualmente
<jbitcm-> y como hago eso
<xoan> busca Menu en el menú de aplicaciones
<xoan> (en el HUD)
<jbitcm-> no lo tengo instalado
<xoan> si no está, instálalo: alacarte
<xoan> o prueba a usar el botón derecho sobre los iconos en cuestión
<xoan> quizá te muestre alguna opción para quitarlos
<mimecar> jbitcm-: tienes instalado ubuntu o alguna variante?
<mimecar> HUD me parece que viene de serie con la 12.04
<jbitcm-> mimecar, te ngo ubuntu 12.4
<mimecar> 12.4 no existe
<mimecar> 12.04 si
<jbitcm-> mimecar, precise
<mimecar> si no lo tienes pon alacarte como dice xoan
<jbitcm-> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<kav> hi !
<kav> i want to create a Desktop Launcher
<brian_> hola alguien me puede ayudar tengo problemas con mi Xubuntu
<mimecar> kav: en español
<mimecar> !alguien brian_
<kubot> brian_: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<kav> O ! i think i'm on wrong place
<dbz> kav, try #ubuntu
<kav> ok
<kav> is there any indian profile for ubuntu
<kav> indian area for ubuntu
<xoan> kav: #ubuntu if you want to ask some question in english
<xoan> this channel (*-es) stand for spanish speak
<xoan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<brian_> los videos en youtube están corriendo mas rapido de lo a vitual, no se porque esta pasando esto, soy nuevo con linux y quiero aprender.
<mimecar> xoan: el usuario se ha ido hace rato :P
<mimecar> brian_: todos los vídeos?
<xoan> mimecar: ya, tengo desactivados los joins, pero no pasa nada, supongo
<xoan> (los parts)
<brian_> siii como si el flash se hubiese ñañado... lo prove con firefox y tambien
<mimecar> qué versión de xubuntu estas usando?
<brian_> la 12.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<brian_> siii creía que depronto faltaba instalar algo y descargue lo que el sistema me pedia y nada...
<Guest26602> wenas..
<mimecar> pon el enlace de un vídeo que te salga rápido
<jbitcm-> mimecar, no puedo quitarlos ni con alacarte
<mimecar> ya has cerrado la sesión verdad?
<jbitcm-> mimecar, si
<jbitcm-> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si aparecen
<SerOcult> buenas tardes :)
<SerOcult> alguien sabe de donde podria obtener openlanhouse?
<SerOcult> esque la pag. oficial está down
<mimecar> SerOcult: sourceforge está caído?
<SerOcult> mmm, no he mirado hay, miré en la web oficial y estaba caida
<SerOcult> openlanhouse.org
<mimecar> no está caída
<mimecar> han perdido el dominio
<SerOcult> haaaa....
<polux9> Chicos
<polux9> Como puedo activar el wifi desde terminal... al reiniciar despues de una instalacion el boton del wifi en el note no me prende y no me puedo conextar...
<SerOcult> mmmm... te has asegurado de tener los controladores de tu wifi instalados?
<polux9> Mmm al momento de la actualizacion estaban ... salvo que los paquetea hayan borrado algo.. lo cual dudo
<mimecar> tienes actualizaciones pendientes?
<polux9> Explico tengo la version 11.04
<polux9> Uds saben que de cuando en vez... se instalan actualizaciones
<polux9> No me refiero a las sigtes versiones de ubuntu.
<mimecar> tienes actualizaciones pendientes de la 11.04 si o no
<polux9> Y despues de esta ultima actualizacion que instalo varios paquetes que no recuerdo... y ahora no tengo internet
<polux9> No hay actualiz pendientes
<polux9>  Como puedo revisar eso desde el terminal...?
<mimecar> con: sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin
<polux9> Oka
<SerOcult> mmm... sabeis donde puedo mirar los requisitos minimos de loculinux?
<GridCube> en su pagina oficial?
<SerOcult> la he estado bixeando pero no vi, como es en base a kubuntu, miré y lo unico que hacian incampié es la memoria ran
<seguidodoblado> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jbitcm-> alguien sabe como se loguea uno en pbuilder
<SerOcult> mmm... he estado probando para montar 3 pc,s que tengo para dar servicio cirber no son pc,s de gran potencia, pero para internet, facebook y tuen... van bien
<mimecar> SerOcult: si la duda no es de ubuntu pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<SerOcult> okis gracias mimecar
<SerOcult> join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<jbitcm-> alguien me puede dar un tuto de como hacer llaves gpg y ssh
<m4v> jbitcm-: para hacer una llave ssh es con ssh-genkey
<m4v> digo, ssh-keygen
<jorge> Hola! buen dia! soy usurio resignado de la ventana que lo eh dejado de usar hace 3 meses y estoy usando Ubuntu 12.04 y tenia instalado el escritorio de gnome classic. Ayer sin querer patie el enchufe y se me apago la pc al prenderla me salio un "cartel" que noce que decia y no me creran pero moviendo el mause hice clic sobre uno de los botones. El "problema" es que se me desaparecieron todos...
<jorge> ...los botones de apagar, la hora, la conecxion, de la barra supeiror. Pensaba desistalar el escritorio y instalarlo de nuevo, pero vengo desde hace un rato buscando el comando para la consola en google y no encuentro solucion.
<jorge> ¿Que me aconsejan? la verdad que no se que hacer soy nuevo en esto de linux, agradezco su ateción =)
<juchipilo> jorge  no encuentras como entrar a la consola?
<juchipilo> si presionas  Ctrl Alt F1  obtendras una.. y para volver al entorno grafico, presiona Ctrl Alt F7
<jorge> juchipilo lo que noce es que comando para desistalar el escritorio y instalarlo de nuevo es
<juchipilo> sudo aptitude purge gnome-classic
<jbitcm-> alhuien me puede dar la guia de pbuilder
<jbitcm-> la que se usa ahora
<Jorge> Hola se me borraron los iconos de apagar, coxion, volumen,  t
<mimecar> en KDE te ha pasado eso?
<Jorge> etc de la barra de encima de gnome classic y no eh logrado repararlo, a
<mimecar> curioso que uses gnome y kvirc
<Jorge> noy nuevo en linux
<Jorge> soy*
<Jorge> esto me lo descarge desde el centro de software
<mimecar> has desinstalado algo antes del fallo?
<Jorge> intente desisntalando gnome classic y instalando pero sigue igual, ya no se que hacer
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Jorge> que es? es que tengo archivos muy importantes, no perdere nada?
<mimecar> primero, si tienes archivos importantes haz un backup
<mimecar> ese paquete contiene los archivos que vienen inicialmente en ubuntu
<mimecar> usa un disco externo para hacer un backup de todos los datos importantes
<Jorge> aja, pero en el escritorio que viene con ubuntu los iconos estan
<Jorge> en este escritorio no
<mimecar> si has desinstalado cosas del sistema, no te saldrán
<Jorge> aja, ok bueno empesare con el respaldo
<mimecar> en un disco externo, no vale hacerlo en otra partición
<Jorge> :/ no me cabra,  en la particion de mi windows no vale?
<mimecar> si se te rompe el disco duro te vale?
<Jorge> tu estas seguro de lo que me pasa? no quiero perder mis datos xD quieres una imagen para que sepas a que es a lo que me refiero y estes seguro?
<mimecar> no te va a pasar nada
<mimecar> pero si no tienes un backup de los datos, no son importantes
<mimecar> una subida de tensión, tu disco duro muere y lo pierdes todo
<Jorge> vere si mi vecino tiene un disco, me podrias decir que debo hacer despues?
<Jorge> o dime algo para orientarme al menos por google, te doy las gracias :)
<mimecar-away> instala ubuntu-desktop
<Jorge> desde el centro de softare me aparece instalado
<luzifer__> hola
<luzifer__> alguien sabe como cerrar el puerto 53/tcp o para que sirve?¿?
<luzifer__> soy novato en esto de ubuntu
<luzifer__> e intentaba cerrar puertos
<luzifer__> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Jorge> listo, ya copie los achivos mas importantes, desistale y volvi a instalar ubuntu desktop
<mimecar> Jorge: NO
<mimecar> instalas de nuevo el paquete, no lo desinstalas antes
<Jorge> que hago entonces?
<mimecar> si sigue fallando crea un usuario nuevo y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<Jorge> aja, buscare el comando para instalar y lo re-instalo
<Jorge> es que solo sucede en  gnome classic con  el escritorio que trae f los botones estan
<mimecar> con unity te salen los controles que faltan en la parte superior?
<Jorge> si
<mimecar> la diferencia de gnome classic es que mete un panel debajo
<mimecar> si te sale con unity, te tiene que salir igual los controles
<Jorge> bueno, arriba tenia ma misma barra que unity nada mas que en la punta izquierda tenia el menu
<Jorge> y a la derecha estaban los mismos iconos que en unity pero se me desaparecioron todos, desde los de la red, chat nombre de usurio la hora etc
<dylan66> ejecuta en una terminal gnome-panel
<Jorge> estoy desde una sesion de invitado y me salen los iconos
<Jorge> ¿Como los pongo en mi sesion?
<mimecar> quitando las carpetas de configuración de gnome
<mimecar> o renombrandolas
<Jorge> hace dos meses uno linux, por favor paciensia no quiero que se enojen por mis preguntas torpes. ¿Eso lo hago desde esta seccion? ¡Como lo hago? en que directorio estan?
<mimecar> eres tu mismo el que dice que nos enfadamos
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos, control  + h
<mimecar> y renombra la carpeta .gnome2
<Jorge> desde esta sesion o desde la mia?
<mimecar> desde la tuya
<Jorge> ok
<Jorge> disculpa, pero olvide el nomebe de la carpeta a buscar
<Exio> .gnome2
<Jorge> solo encuentro una que se llama "gnome-2.0 y no me deja renombrarla...
<Jorge> luego otra llamada "gnome"
<mimecar> has abierto el navegador de archivos?
<Jorge> pense que era por medio de las carpetas, no . tampoco se que es.
<Jorge> voy a echar un vistaso y lo habro
<Jorge> bien ya logre habrir nautilus, renombrada la carperat    gnome-2.0 a gnome-
<Jorge> ahora?
<mimecar> la carpeta era .gnome2 ?
<Jorge> no, nunca encontre gnome2   encontre gnome-2.0 y gnome
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla del navegador de archivos
<mimecar> subela a imagebin
<Jorge> http://jorguito.com/pantalla.c
<Jorge> http://jorguito.com/pantalla.png
<mimecar> Jorge: vuelve a poner el nombre original
<dylan66> no es ahi
<mimecar> no estas en tu carpeta de usuario
<dylan66> ahi esta en usr/share
<mimecar> estas en las carpetas del sistema y has lanzado nautilus con sudo
<Jorge> no, cree un lanzador
<Jorge> ya le cambio el nombre
<mimecar> Jorge: el usuario normal no puede renombrar esas carpetas
<Jorge> aja
<mimecar> sólo tenías que abrir nautilus, pulsar control+h y renombrar .gnome2
<Jorge> bien voy a ello
<mimecar> cierra todas las ventanas que tengas de nautilus
<mimecar> ninguna tiene que estar lanzada con sudo
<Jorge> es que nose como habrirlo
<mimecar> alt+f2, nautilus
<mimecar> o en el menú de unity
<Jorge> listo la renombre a .gnome
<mimecar> pon una captura
<Jorge> http://jorguito.com/pantalla.png
<mimecar> ponle otro nombre que no sea .gnome
<Jorge> conservando el "."?
<mimecar> ponle otro nombre
<Jorge> bien, llamada .yo
<mimecar> cierra la sesión y entra de nuevo
<Jorge> ok
<Jorge> listo
<Jorge> ¿Que debo hacer?  los iconos siguen sin estar y en el directorio donde estaba hoy se ha creado una carpeta llamada .gnome2
<mimecar> se te ha reiniciado la configuración?
<Jorge> como se eso?
<mimecar> mirando el escritorio
<mimecar> y viendo si es igual que antes
<Jorge> sigue igual que antes
<Jorge> los iconos no aparecen
<Jorge> lo que veo yo es que desntro de la carpera .gnome2 hay menos archivos que la antigua, la que habia renombrado anteriormente
<mimecar> es normal
<Jorge> ¿Que debo hacer?
<Jorge> si creo un usuario nuevo , le podre dar todos los accesos como  administrador y tendra todos los programas que yo tengo?
<Jorge> luego de alguna manera eliminar este usuario, como novato es lo que se me ocurre
<mimecar> qué entiendes por accesos como administrador?
<Jorge> entiendo mi aniguo sistema operativo, me queria referir a permisos etc
<mimecar> podrás mover tus datos
<mimecar> los programas no dependen del usuario
<Jorge> aja, pero yo instalae el so con este usuario si creo otro tendra todos los mismos accesos etc que yo?
<mimecar> crealo y lo verás
<Jorge> voy para alla a ver que tal..
<Jorge|2> bueno, creado mi nuevo usuario
<Jorge|2> algun dia vere la solucion a lo del otro problema :/
<Jorge|2> gracias a los que me ayudaron
<mimecar> no borres el otro usuario
<Jorge|2> ¿Que sucederia si lo hago?
<mimecar> si tu usuario no tiene los permiros, poder usar comandos con sudo
<Jorge|2> ok
<Jorge|2> gracias por todo mimecar
<Jorge|2> igual antes de generar mas "Archivos" creo que aprovechare la oportunidad a organizar los archivos hacer un respaldo externo y formatear y instalar todo desde 0
<mimecar> si formateas perderás el tiempo
<Jorge|2> bo entiendo porque lo dices
<Jorge|2> no*
<mimecar> para que vas a formatear?
<Jorge|2> para  borrar el windows,  y todos aquellos archivos inesesarios que tengo por todos lados, ademas para corregir ese problema y otros mas dentro de linux
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tienes un "problema" de configuración
<mimecar> formateando vas a matar moscas a cañonazos
<Jorge|2> jaja me gusto tu dicho, pero es que me pase toda esta tarde tratando de solucionar un problema y no pude, trabajo freelance para una empresa y vengo atrasado a todo esto ya perdi mas horas
<mimecar> como quieras
<Jorge|2> no quiero perder mas tiempo y tener el sistema a mi gusto y que funcione todo bien para trabajar mas rapido, ademas si me cambie a linux fue para olvidarme de problemas :/
<mimecar> tu problema era que no se veian algunos iconos
<mimecar> eso no te afecta al trabajo
<Jorge|2> me afecta no tenerlos, era donde veia los enlaces a correos nuevos, donde vea la fecha etc etc
<Jorge|2> mas un tema de comodidad, y quisas sea simple para ti pero yo me eh pasado 7 horas tratando de solucionarlo y no puedo.,.
<Arohez> Hi
<Roxazz_91> hola mundo
<samuray> hello worl
<samuray> *wolrd
<Roxazz_91> jejeje
<Roxazz_91> tiempo ke no juego ese
<samuray> jajaja +1
<Roxazz_91> el ultimo ke jugue era el 2 en mi lap
<samuray> jajajajaja
<Panchonet> Buenas Buenas
<Panchonet> alguien sabe como poner Ubuntu en español, ya hice todo lo que aconsejan y no hay forma
<samuray> buenas noches
<samuray> que version estas usuando?
<Panchonet> 12.04
<Panchonet> algunas aplicaciones estan en español
<samuray> dale en el primer icono en la parte superior a mano derecha
<Panchonet> no uso eso tengo cairo
<omikron4> system tools language suport Panchonet
<samuray> luego configuracion del sistema -> Soporte de idiomas
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> eso es facil
<Panchonet> pero no funciona
<Panchonet> por eso pregunto por aqui
<Panchonet> tengo todos los paquetes
<Panchonet> descargados
<omikron4> Panchonet: dentro del cuadro de dialogo que sale.. instalar o eliminar idiomas..
<samuray> que tienes en ingles?
<Panchonet> y configurado para el español
<Panchonet> a ver
<Panchonet> miro lo del ingles
<omikron4> instalas el español y apply system wide
<Panchonet> espera
<Panchonet> tengo maracado spanish castilla nada mas
<Panchonet> pero solo algunas cosas se ven en español
<Roxazz_91> tengo una duda al formatear se borra la partición home?
<Panchonet> si tu home esta en la particion si
<samuray> Roxazz_91, si tienes la particion home creada no
<Panchonet> pero si esta en otra particion que no formatees entoces no
<Roxazz_91> graciasssss
<samuray> pero si tu particion /home esta dentro de la / si
<Panchonet> crees que si instalo el idioma ingles  borro el español
<omikron4> una vez instalas todo tendras que reiniciar y despues te aparecera un cuadro pidiendote que eligas o cambiar los nombres al nuevo idioma o conservar los que tienes.. por supuesto tendras que elegir traducir o cambiar Panchonet
<Panchonet> y despues al reves se arregle
<samuray> si instalasel ingles no borras el español a menos que lo borres
<Panchonet> o sea primer paso
<Panchonet> instalo el ingles
<Panchonet> si?
<samuray> ya va
<samuray> tu instalaste tu ubuntu normal
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> pero un dia
<Panchonet> se me aparecio
<Panchonet> todo en chino
<samuray> luego instalastes o actualizaste tu paquete de idiomas?
<samuray> al español?
<Panchonet> y trate de ponerla en español
<Panchonet> y me quedo un poco en español y otro en ingles
<omikron4> una vez abres el cuadro de soporte de idiomes.. pestaña regional formats
<Panchonet> si si todo eso lo hice
<Panchonet> claro
<omikron4> y le aplicas el español a todo el sistema
<Panchonet> pero no funciona
<Panchonet> si si deberia
<Panchonet> pero no
<Panchonet> por eso pregunto
<Panchonet> a ver
<Panchonet> entonces
<Panchonet> primer paso
<Panchonet> agrego el ingles
<omikron4> algo haces mal... deberas instalar en la primera pestaña el español castilian
<Panchonet> aplico el ingles y reseteo si?
<Panchonet> si si
<omikron4> no.. el ingles como si no estuviera
<Panchonet> eso lo hago todo
<Panchonet> no soy novato
<Panchonet> pero no hay caso
<omikron4> pues una vez hecho todo.. debe4s reiniciar
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> ya lo hice
<Panchonet> ahora como hay un error en el sistema
<Panchonet> con ese dichoso chino
<Panchonet> que me instalo un dia
<Panchonet> de ahi se arruino
<Panchonet> y no hay forma de repararlo
<Panchonet> yo pensaba colocar de nuevo el ingles
<Panchonet> resetear
<omikron4> pues entonces te abres un synaptic y le buscas el paquete.. language-pack-base-es  mas o menos
<Panchonet> luego quitar el español
<Panchonet> y volver a colocarlo
<Panchonet> a v er si asi se arregla
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> todo eso lo hice
<Panchonet> pero nda
<m4v> !enter Panchonet
<kubot> Panchonet: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Panchonet> una ves lei que colocando todo en ingles
<Panchonet> y borrando lo demas
<Panchonet> reiniciando
<Panchonet> y luego colocar de nuevo el español
<Panchonet> quizas se arregle
<Panchonet> tambien quisiera borrar idiomas como el chino que ahi estan y la utilidad para borrar idiomas no lo quita
<omikron4> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Panchonet> me genera una lista de muchos es_xxx y un en_US
<omikron4> Panchonet: http://misdocumentos.net/wiki/linux/locales
<Panchonet> bueno hice todo lo que me dijeron y aun siguen muchos programas en ingles como este Xchat por ejemplo
<Panchonet> como puedo ponerlos en español?
<m4v> Panchonet: tenés language-pack-es instalado y la configuración de idioma bien? no puede ser que sea tan complicado poner los idiomas
<Panchonet> pues todo como consecuencia de que un dia aparecio mi Ubuntu en chino
<Panchonet> desde ahi logre poner algo en español
<Panchonet> pero poco
<m4v> "apareció"?
<Panchonet> casi todo quedo en ingles
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> asi como cuento
<m4v> no se puede poner en chino porque sí
<Panchonet> al consultar en la red vi que le sucedio a mucha gente
<Panchonet> a mi nunca me paso
<Panchonet> es la primera ves
<Panchonet> no me  molesta tenerla mitad en ingles y mitad en español
<Panchonet> pero
<m4v> medio extraño... bueno, pero fijate que ese paquete que te dije está instalado, y la configuración de región e idioma
<Panchonet> sipuedo la quisira dejar toda en español
<Panchonet> si si ahora lo que voy a intentar
<Panchonet> es instalar el ingles
<Panchonet> luego
<Panchonet> reconfiguro
<Panchonet> depues quito el español
<Panchonet> y reinicio
<m4v> puede ser también que xchat esté puesto en otro idioma, algunas aplicaciones te permite cambiar el idioma para estas solamente.
<Panchonet> y lo cargo de nuevo
<Panchonet> quizas asi
<m4v> no hace falta reinicar
<Panchonet> no no yo uso Ubuntu desde hace años
<m4v> porque quitar el español?
<Panchonet> siempre tuve todo en español
<Panchonet> ahora casi todas las aplicaciones estan en ingles
<Panchonet> para reintalarlo
<Panchonet> a ver si asi funciona
<m4v> reinciar tu sesión debería ser suficiente
<m4v> reiniciar*
<Panchonet> ok
<Panchonet> bueno voy a serguir luchando
<Panchonet> gracias por colaborar
<Panchonet> pero veo alli ese chino en la lista y me asusto
<Panchonet> y no se como sacarlo
<Panchonet> tengo miedo que se vuelva a poner en chino
<Panchonet> porque ahi lo veo en la lista
<m4v> Panchonet: vos miraste la parte de soporte de idiomas? tienes un boton que dice agregar, borrar idiomas
<Panchonet> si fuera tan facil
<Panchonet> no lo quita al chino ni a palos
<Panchonet> jaja
<Panchonet> como puedo quitar esos como el chino y otros que tiene
<Panchonet> estan todos destildados
<Panchonet> pero en la lista aparecen
<Panchonet> siempre
<Panchonet> no hay forma de quitarlos
<m4v> Panchonet: abrí una terminal y decime que sale de «dpkg -l | grep language»
<Panchonet> veo
<Panchonet> ii  bc                                             1.06.95-2                                     The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language
<Panchonet> ii  firefox-locale-en                              13.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1                English language pack for Firefox
<Panchonet> ii  firefox-locale-es                              13.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1                Spanish; Castilian language pack for Firefox
<Panchonet> ii  fonts-kacst-one                                5.0+svn11846-2                                TrueType font designed for Arabic language
<Panchonet> ii  fonts-khmeros-core                             5.0-5ubuntu1                                  KhmerOS Unicode fonts for the Khmer language of Cambodia
<Exio> Panchonet: usa pastebin.com o algun sitio de ese tipo
<m4v> !paste Panchonet
<kubot> Panchonet: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Panchonet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068598/
<m4v> Panchonet: no hay ningún paquete de idiomas para chino instalado, solo tienes los de español e inglés. Tienes un problema de configuración solamente por lo visto.
<Panchonet> ahora tras instalar el ingles el chino aparece sombreado al menos
<Panchonet> porque no lo quiero ni ver en negrita por las dudas jajj
<Panchonet> hay otro archivo de configuracion aparte de /etc/default/locales no?
<Panchonet> cual era?
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-01
<m4v> andá a las configuraciones de idioma
<Panchonet> si
<m4v> elegí el español y aplicá la configuración para todo el sistema
<Panchonet> tengo un monton de espanish
<Panchonet> le pongo el de mi pais
<Panchonet> pero no logro que todo el sistema se coloque en español como cuando instale la 12.04
<m4v> hay un botón "aplicar a todo el sistema"
<Panchonet> al menos la mayoria de los programas esta en español pero cuando la instale estaba toda en español
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> eso lo se
<m4v> o algo así dice
<Panchonet> pero no funciona
<m4v> mm
<Panchonet> por eso ando preguntando por todods
<Panchonet> lados
<Panchonet> como hacer
<Panchonet> porque no quiero formatearla
<Panchonet> ahora por ejemplo este xchat esta en english
<m4v> que cosas no están en español?
<Panchonet> muchos
<Panchonet> por ejemplo
<Panchonet> en el menu de gnome
<Panchonet> me dice
<Panchonet> applications Places
<Panchonet> pero en el boton dela derecha esta todo en español
<Panchonet> alli si dice correcto cerrar bloquear apagar etc
<Panchonet> es una mezcla que me quedo
<Panchonet> mucho en ingles
<m4v> que tenés en /etc/default/locale?
<Panchonet> bluefish xchat mi viejo mc
<Panchonet> etc
<Panchonet> te digo
<Exio> 23
<Exio> ups
<Panchonet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068611/
<Panchonet> eso lo habia modificado pero el confifurador de idiomas me lo pone asi
<m4v> Panchonet: yo solo tengo:
<m4v> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
<m4v> LANGUAGE="es_AR:es"
<m4v> pero mi entorno es KDE, no gnome
<Panchonet> si si lo puedo poner asi
<Panchonet> pero si le doy al confifurado de idiomas me lo cambia por elo que puse
<Panchonet> si si eso
<Panchonet> hay un bug en el configurador de gnome
<Panchonet> eso veo
<Panchonet> es que nunca me acostumbre a kde
<Panchonet> jeje
<Panchonet> tengo gnome intalado pero si le doy a apt-get install gnome me tira 300 Mb de paquetes a instalar
<Panchonet> que hago?
<Panchonet> es el gnome 2.0?
<m4v> Panchonet: seguro que español está arriba de todo en la parte de soporte de idioma?
<Panchonet> si si
<Panchonet> correcto
<Panchonet> se que se arregla formateando jeje
<Panchonet> pero la verdad no quiero
<Panchonet> ayer le instale una 12.04 a un amigo en la notebook
<Panchonet> y quedo todo en perfecto español
<Panchonet> a mi tambien, todo paso con lo del idioma chino que aparecio un dua
<Panchonet> dia
<Panchonet> y al instentar regresar al español
<Panchonet> y quitar el chino
<m4v> si ya lo dijiste eso
<Panchonet> me quero mezclada
<Panchonet> jeje
<m4v> y terminala con el enter
<m4v> !enter Panchonet
<kubot> Panchonet: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Panchonet> jeje siempre me peleo con los bots jajaja
<Panchonet> bueno cada tanto intentar ponerla toda en español no me va a ganar jeje
<Panchonet> no es grave todo anda perfecto igual
<m4v> Panchonet: así tenés los idiomas? http://i.imgur.com/IfnOf.png
<m4v> acabo de pasar una instalación virtual de inglés al español sin drama
<Panchonet> ahora te muesto
<Panchonet> la mia dice Spanish;castillan (Argentina)
<Panchonet> y como 20 mas de cada pais sudamericano
<m4v> mmh, yo tengo solo uno. Y es la primera opción? arriba de todo.
<Panchonet> claro que mas quisiera que lograr esooooooo!!
<arnaldo> Hola a todos! No sé mucho de esto. Estoy teniendo problemas con el arranque en Ubuntu 12.04. Alguna ayuda con eso será apreciada.
<m4v> Panchonet: lograr que? que esté arriba de todo? lo pinchas y lo arrastras arriba.
<Panchonet> http://i.imgur.com/52ttH.jpg mira
<Panchonet> no no lograr sacar todo lo demas
<m4v> Panchonet: mmh, y en formatos regionales también está en argentina?
<Vianstak> saludos
<Panchonet> sisi pero mira esta visto que con esa herramienta no lo voy a arreglar debe haber algo que no se que es que tengo que hacer
<Vianstak> donde puedo saber si un modelo de lap corre bien con linux
<Panchonet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ servira esto?
<m4v> Panchonet: no se me ocurre que otra cosa puede ser.
<m4v> en no hay ningún LANG en  ~/.profiles?
<m4v> mmh, igual ese archivo se leé solamente cuando se abre una terminal virtual, no debe ser..
<Chorizo> hasta el lunes
<brunox> hola
<brunox> necesito ayuda, se me malogro el grub y ahora no me reconoce las particiones de win2 ni linux
<brunox> queria ponerle una imagen de fondo al grub
<brunox> lo ultimo que hice fue poner en el menu.lst, splashimage=(hd03)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<brunox> hd03 sin comas .. y cuando reinicie me salto el error
<brunox> error 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<brunox> =/
<brunox> tengo el livecd de ubuntu pero no puedo modificar el menu.lst porque desde el livecd no me deja ser root
<papi> Hola
<papi> tengo un problema para actualizar ubuntu 12.04, me da un error de que no puede bajar siertos archivos, por tanto no actualiza nada de lo otro
<papi> ¿?
<SadlyMistaken> He jorobado la barra del reloj... el sonido.. cerrar y abrir sesión, ya sabéis la parte de la derecha de la barra superior
<SadlyMistaken> me podéis ayudar?
<Aitoor> ME pueden ayudar?
<Aitoor> El minecraft en ubuntu 10.04 no me reconoce el teclado
<Aitoor> alguna solucion?
<mimecar> ese programa es nativo de linux?
<Aitoor> no
<Aitoor> es un juego..
<mimecar> está bien soportado en wine?
<Aitoor> a ver.
<Aitoor> Se abre con Java
<Aitoor> es .jar
<mimecar> tienes la última versión de la web del juego?
<Aitoor> la ultima version del juego es de pago.
<Aitoor> yo la tengo gratuita.
<Aitoor> pero eso no influye.
<Aitoor> es que, no me deja 'escribir' para poner un server
<mimecar> qué versión de Java estas usando?
<Aitoor> 6
<mimecar> pon la salida de java -v en pastebin
<Aitoor> ok
<Aitoor> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Aitoor> :s
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Aitoor> ¿Solución?
<Aitoor> Puestas?
<mimecar> instaladas
<Aitoor> No.
<Aitoor> no se si las tengo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aitoor> Sorry, user Aitor is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get upgrade' as root on pc143-1
<mimecar> es un ordenador de instituto?
<Aitoor> si
<Aitoor> x
<Aitoor> xd
<mimecar> entonces ya has acabado
<mimecar> no tienes permisos para poner cosas
<Aitoor> ¿Acabado?
<Aitoor> y si le cambio el OS?
<mimecar> luego no podrás recuperar lo que tienes ahora instalado
<Aitoor> y?
<mimecar> eso ya es cosa tuya
<mimecar> y las condiciones en las que te dan el equipo
<Aitoor> Es que es muy raro mimecar
<Aitoor> Pone que es Ubuntu 10.04
<Aitoor> pero, pone 'Centro de Software de Guadalinex Edu'
<mimecar> entonces no estas usando ubuntu
<mimecar> sino una distribución derivada
<Aitoor> ambos sistemas.
<Aitoor> Y si le pongo Ubuntu 12.04
<Aitoor> me ira sudo y demas?
<mimecar> no tienes los dos sistemas
<mimecar> perdiendo todo es posible
<Aitoor> ..
<Aitoor> me recomiendas cambiarlo?
<Aitoor> o lo dejo asin
<mimecar> cuando te dieron el ordenador te dijeron que podías formatearlo?
<Aitoor> fue mi padre.
<Aitoor> a recogerlo.
<Aitoor> Es Tic 2.0
<Exio> que es tic?
<mimecar> es cosa tuya, pero recuerda que no podrás poner de nuevo el sistema operativo que tienes ahora
<Aitoor> pero mimecar.
<Aitoor> el ordenador cuando me lo dieron
<Aitoor> se me rompio, y mi profesor me lo puso de nuevo
<Aitoor> y no era el mismo
<Aitoor> a sin que si podre
<mimecar> no podrás reinstalar el sistema que tienes ahora
<Aitoor> Escuelas con plan TIC 2.
<mimecar> como te he dicho, es cosa tuya hacerlo o no
<Aitoor> 2.0
<Aitoor> pero dejemos de lado que es del insti.
<Aitoor> me recomiendas que le quiten guada?
<mimecar> no
<Aitoor> entonces
<mimecar> si quieres ponerle otro sistema operativo hazlo
<Aitoor> oye mimecar..
<Aitoor> Instale Virtual Box en un Windows 7..
<Aitoor> y instale Ubuntu 12.04
<Aitoor> pero se me quedo la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> depende de como configures la máquina virtual
<Aitoor> cómo lo soluciono
<Aitoor> y..
<Aitoor> me puede dar ese error
<Aitoor> al instalarlo por pendrive?
<mimecar> si haces una instalación en el ordenador tienes que formatear
<Aitoor> pero tu me dijiste
<Aitoor> que el 12.04 te lo formateaba
<Aitoor> al instalarlo
<mimecar> si lo instalas en el disco duro tienes que formatear
<Aitoor> como formateo?
<mimecar> es un paso de la instalación
<mimecar> perderás todo lo que tienes ahora en el equipo en el proceso
<Aitoor> ok
<Aitoor> gracias por todo
<Aitoor> adios
<adma> O:-)
<santiago> hola amigos
<GridCube> !hola | santiago
<kubot> santiago: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<santiago> necesito leer datos de un archivo .log
<GridCube> abrilo con un editor de texto cualquiera
<santiago> entiendo que es grep + lo buscado + archivo.log
<santiago> necesito hacerlo vía comando
<santiago> está en un server
<GridCube> ah, si eso sirve
<santiago> pero cuando indico esto...nada me aparece
<GridCube> more /path/to/file.log | grep "texto buscado"
<santiago> estando dentro del directorio: more file.log  | grep "texto": pero nada :(
<cousteau> GridCube, por qué así y no un solo grep?
<santiago> probé con grep users /etc/passwd para probar y NADA :(
<mimecar> grep busca una cadena
<mimecar> a no ser que tengas en la consola /etc/.... no tendrás nada
<cousteau> porque "users" no estará dentro de passwd
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguein sabra como poder hacerle para compartir paquetes desde ubuntu con seven
<Toranks> ¿Ubuntu tiene algún sistema de protección que impide hacer rm -rf en determinados directorios? Como el de usuario
<mimecar> Toranks: en los de sistema no puedes
<rommel> estado leyendo un tutorial pero no estoi muy canchero q digamos
<Toranks> mimecar: en el mio de usuario mismo
<rommel> no solo deseo acer un bakup de mi musica
<mimecar> no se si activa alguna protección
<mimecar> pero no veo la razón de que uses ese comando
<Toranks> No, no hay razón
<rommel> como entrar a nautilus
<Toranks> ha sido una cagada nivel supersayan
<Toranks> Pero no ha funcionado O_o
<mimecar> para que has usado ese comando?
<Toranks> Para borrar el contenido de una tarjeta sd
<mimecar> no tienes que usar ese comando para nada
<mimecar> usa las herramientas gráficas del sistema
<Toranks> Estoy teniendo problemas con las herramientas graficas
<mimecar> qué problemas?
<Toranks> no puedo montar ni desmontar ni copiar ficheros
<Toranks> Al intentar montar la SD me dice "daemon is inhibited"
<Toranks> Y al intentar copiar se queda pillado
<mimecar> eso no es normal
<Toranks> sólo puedo copiar desde consola
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Toranks> la ultima y actualizada
<Toranks> y bueno
<Toranks> al terminar de copiar iba a borrar
<Toranks> y se me fue la mano
<Toranks> Pero por alguna razón no ha copiado y poco más y me cago vivo
<Toranks> *borrado
<Toranks> quería decir
<Toranks> Y ahora veo que tampoco me deja borrar en la SD porque no puedo montar en modo lectura/escritura
<Toranks> mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/sde está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura
<mimecar> esa tarjeta funciona bien?
<Toranks> Si
<Toranks> He probado otra y me dice lo mismo
<Toranks> No sé qué está pasando
<mimecar> pues la protección contra escritura no lo indica
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios de PPA?
<mimecar> cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<Toranks> Hoy mismo
<Toranks> Llevo ya meses con este ubuntu
<Toranks> desde que salió
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563
<mimecar> te dan varias soluciones
<nadie> hola BUENAS
<Guest32095> me dicen que comando uso para ver las placas pci que tengo conectadas
<chilicuil> Guest32095: $ lspic
<chilicuil> $ lspci
<Guest32095> muchas garcias
<Guest32095> gracias
<chilicuil> de nada
<Guest32095> si me aparece la placa significa que va a funcionar  en linux o no tiene nada que ver que la detecte ese comando?
<chilicuil> Guest32095: no tiene mucho que ver, lo que tienes que ver es que cargue el modulo del kernel, mmm, la mejor manera es buscando en google "modelo_que_sale_en_lspci ubuntu"
<chilicuil> y leer lo que otros usuarios digan de tu hardware
<Guest32095> una pregunta todavia puede ser que se le tenga que asignar irq a una placa o es del pasado eso, o se sigue usando
<chilicuil> es del pasado Guest32095
<rolonavarta> hola gente, necesito hacer unos cambios en el grub 2.0 resulta q tenia instalado unas 3 distros para probar, al final me decidí x una, pero el grub, la 3ra y el grub esta en la distro 2, la 1 ya loa borre y ahora quisiera borrar la 2 y q solo quede la 3, ya q en cada actualización del kernel, debo iniciar la distro 2 para q el grub se actualice... no se si me puedan ayudar y me explique bien! Gracias!
<chilicuil> instala el grub desde la distro que usaras por default y seguramente se asegurara que primero pruebe esa rolonavarta
<rolonavarta> chilicuil: gracias, probare
<chilicuil> suerte
<Guest32095> alguien sabe como hacar que ubuntu detecte una camara de video minidv conectada a una placa pci firewire
<Guest32095> ?=
<nadie> hola  puedo saber si tengo cargado un modulo para una placa pci firewire
<nadie> hola  como puedo saber si tengo cargado un modulo para una placa pci firewire
<Exio> !repetir nadie
<kubot> nadie: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<lui_> hola tengo una consulta sobre XUBUNTU (ya se que este canal es de ubuntu, pero en xubuntu no hay nadie). En la notebook... las teclas de subir/bajar volumen no funcionan!!.. osea, en pantalla aparece un cartel que dice que baja y sube.. pero el volumen sigue igual.. lo mismo con el boton de SILENCIAR.. tampoco hace nada.. alguna idea?
<dylan66> pero con el raton si te baja y sube?
<lui_> claro con el raton si
<nadie> hola tengo un problema y creo que enocntre la solucion pero esta en ingles alguien me puede ayudar :)
<Goku> llego yo y se va la gente
<Goku> que mal esto
<omikron4> nadie: es dificil que nadie te pueda ayudar.,,, jajajaj
<omikron4> cual es el problema
<omikron4> que ha pasado con alguien.. o con nadie?
<omikron4> ohhh esta vida es una barca.. ya lo dijo calderon de la mierda
<omikron4> cual ha sido esta vez el problema para no poder ayudar?
<omikron4> es que no he visto nada o no me dio tiempo
<omikron4> ya se que es contraproducente ayudar a nadie cuando yo me considero alguien, pero en fin.. no vi el problema
<aguitel> que te anda pasando
<ignacio_> hols
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar pls
<gridcube_> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<ignacio_> cuando cambio el puntero del raton con ubuntu tweak pero no pasa nada , algien save lo que peude estar pasando?
<ignacio_> e intentado con punteros descargados y los predeterminados
<ignacio_> los pongo en /usr/share/icons y me los lee el ubuntu tweak , uso ubuntu 11.10
<debsan> mmm reiniciá las Xs :P
<Enrike> Buenas noches
<Goku> Adios
<Enrike> poco movido el canal
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-24
<Sagitarius> Actualize mi version de 12.10 a 13.04, me pide que reinicie, cuando reinicio me sale este cartel "The system is running in low-graphics mode your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself"
<kevlar555> Hola! Tengo mi 12.10 upgrading automaticamente desde la mañana a 13.04, y hace unas 6 hs que se paro descargando los plugins de adobe flash palyer.... que puedo hacer?
<kevlar555> #Ubuntu
<ivedci89> que $%&/&/(%/ pasó con global hotkey de audacious en ubuntu 1304?????
<ivedci89> que $%&/&/(%/ pasó con global hotkey de audacious en ubuntu 1304?????
<xm894> Hola
<xm894> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme a instalar un programa desde código fuente?
<SonikkuAmerica> xm894: ¿Qué origina el código de fuente? (¿tarball, .deb, etc?)
<xm894> SonikkuAmerica, es .tar.bz2
<SonikkuAmerica> xm894: Un momento...
<xm894> SonikkuAmerica, Ok.
<xm894> En el archivo "install" dice que necesito ciertas dependencias.
<xm894> Pero no puedo encontrar  - FreePascal >= 2.2.0
<braiam> xm894, version de ubuntu?
<xm894> Estoy usando otra distro.
<xm894> ¿Será posible igual recibir ayuda?
<braiam> que usas?
<SonikkuAmerica> xm894: ¿Qué distribución tiene Ud.?
<xm894> Fedora 18.
<SonikkuAmerica> xm894: Soporte de Fedora está en #fedora-es, pienso.
<braiam> si
<GatoLoko> xm894 freepascal esta en los repositorios de ubuntu, el paquete se llama fpc
<braiam> fp-compiler en realidad
<braiam> pero el usa fedora gaerro
<GatoLoko> en fedora es posible que el paquete se llame algo parecido
<xm894> Perfecto.
<xm894> Lo encontré.
<braiam> si... nosotros tambien... en google...
<xm894> Ya.
<xm894> Es que yo busqué en G. Y me pierdo...
<GatoLoko> braiam yo no he usado google
<xm894> Entré a la página de Fp y me salían muchas opciones de descarga.
<GatoLoko> pero a veces uso freepascal, asi que me suena
<xm894> :(
<GatoLoko> xm894 en general es recomendable instalar las cosas desde los repositorios de la distribucion siempre que sea posible
<GatoLoko> eso de ir de pagina en pagina buscando algo para instalarlo es mas para windows
<xm894> Entiendo, es lo que intentaba, pero cuando yo ponía FreePascal me decía que estaba disponible azureus
<braiam> xm894, https://admin.fedoraproject.org/pkgdb/acls/name/fpc
<GatoLoko> la primera opcion siempre debe ser buscar en los repositorios
<GatoLoko> y solo cuando eso falla buscar en otra parte
<GatoLoko> puedo preguntar que intentas compilar?
<braiam> xm894, para buscar paquetes usa "fedora package 'nombre del programa'" y te aparece
<xm894> Perdón, cuando pongo freepascal me sugiere : lazarus.x86_64 : Lazarus Component Library and IDE for Freepascal
<GatoLoko> lazarus es un entorno de desarrollo grafico parecido a delphi
<xm894> Ya, es que no entiendo mucho.
<xm894> En realidad no entiendo nada.
<braiam> xm894, que intentas compilar?
<xm894> Hedgewars 0.9.19
<xm894> Es la primera vez que intento compilar.
<GatoLoko> en ubuntu hedgewars esta en los repositorios
<GatoLoko> seguro que no esta en los de fedora?
<xm894> Sí, está.
<xm894> Pero en la versión 0.9.18
<braiam> .......
<xm894> Y no puedo jugar con mis amigos.
<xm894> Porque ellos tienen la última versión.
<Sagitarius> Actualize mi version de 12.10 a 13.04, me pide que reinicie, cuando reinicio me sale este cartel "The system is running in low-graphics mode your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself"
<GatoLoko> pues te trae mas cuenta buscar un paquete precompilado para fedora, sobre todo si solo quieres usarlo sin complicaciones
<xm894> No sé, yo entré a la página de Hedgewars y no encuentro para Fedora
<braiam> xm894, cheka https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=969399 , bruno esta trabajando en ello
<xm894> Ya veo braiam, gracias, pero hace bastante que no puedo jugar.
<xm894> Creo que hace como tres semanas que salió la actualización.
<braiam> xm894, que version usan tus amigos?
<xm894> 0.9.19
<braiam> de sistema operativo
<braiam> ?
<xm894> La que intento instalar.
<xm894> Windows.
<braiam> segun veo  tambien hay un problema con una dependencia de physfs 2.1.0 que no esta para fedora...
<braiam> asi que probablemente tu no puedas jugar en fedora...
<xm894> Ya veo.
<xm894> Me pide Physfs >= 2.1.0
<xm894> Y tengo instalada la Version     : 2.0.2
<xm894> ¿Se podrá bajar de internet?
<braiam> xm894, usa otra distro que tenga ya actualizada Hedgewars a la varsion 2.1.0
<braiam> 0.9.18**
<braiam> xm894, para fedora? no lo creo
<braiam> Sagitarius, revisa si necesitas los drivers privativos de Nvidia/ATI
<braiam> xm894, debian y ubuntu tienes .19
<Sagitarius> Tengo instalados los drivers de la pagina de ATI
<xm894> Ok braiam :(
<Sagitarius> me funcionaba bien en la version 12.10 pero ya no en la 13.04
<braiam> Sagitarius, desinstalalos...
<xm894> Jeje gracias, sí, lo he probado en ubuntu.
<xm894> Muchas gracias braiam y GatoLoko
<Sagitarius> (perdon el flood) el problema es que solo me habilita la consola, y no tengo experiencia con la consola
<xm894> Me toca esperar entonces
<braiam> Sagitarius, puedes copiar y pegar?
<braiam> o abrir firefox?
<Sagitarius> Ahora estoy usando un live usb, cuando booteo desde el hard con ubuntu 13.04 me va directo a la consola
<braiam> Sagitarius, mira http://askubuntu.com/a/174545/169736 y anota los pasos
<Sagitarius> muchas gracias!!!
<braiam> o mejor esta http://askubuntu.com/a/68312/169736
<braiam> Sagitarius, ^^
<braiam> esa repara los drivers normales
<braiam> libres**
<xm894> Chau, gracias :)
<ivedci89> una mierda el nuevo audacious
<joseluis64> ivedci89 que problema tienes con Audacious? no deberias usar ese lenguaje
<ivedci89> me estoy descargando los pedazos del antiguo audacious desde http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/audacious/ pues el nuevo 3.3.4 le han quitado varias funciones
<joseluis64> ¿en serio?
<joseluis64> ¿que funciones le quitaron?
<ivedci89> joseluis64:  no era taaan mierda... jaja al final el nuevo si tiene esas cosas pero desde los plugins, cosa que antes se instalaban todas juntas :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !idioma | ivedci89
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'idioma'.
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<ivedci89> pero estaba bien enbroncado ... desde ubuntu 8 que audacious traia eso a la primera... entonces...
<braiam> ivedci89, no importa, este es un canal con reglas y todo el mundo las sigue
<braiam> además si esta en plugins, no es tanto lo que pierdes
<braiam> 1-2 minutos...
<ivedci89> no me he quejado del tiempo perdido no interesa, sino que mi planteo yace en el cambio, tal vez innecesario, que antes se instalaban juntos y hoy... simplemente vaan por caminos distintos y si por ejemplo tenia un script para instalar cierta paqueteria ahora hay que retocarlo por ese cambio.
 * xoan buenas
 * buenaventura o/
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola. Bienvenido al #ubuntu-es ... venimos a ayudar y conseguir ayuda. ¡Diviertese!
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<SonikkuAmerica> \o Hola
<chilicuil> hola SonikkuAmerica o/
<SonikkuAmerica> (Me parece interesante que la gente siempre levantan la mano izquierda ... lol)
<chilicuil> o@o
<SonikkuAmerica> (Así levanto mi mano DERECHA, para ser diferente)
<chilicuil> hay sesiones de parte del equipo de calidad en #ubuntu-classroom por si tienen curiosidad (en ingles)
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿AC (QA)?
<chilicuil> qa, quality assurance, SonikkuAmerica, o como probar que ubuntu no esta (tan) roto antes de su lanzamiento
<SonikkuAmerica> (tan) roto... jeje
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Quién cree que Ubuntu ha roto que está en modo RC? :)
<tuxmansv> Hola
<tuxmansv> Alguien ?
<chilicuil> hola tuxmansv
<tuxmansv> Hola, quisira saber si pueden ayudarme?
<tuxmansv> Pasa que me regalaron una mini laptop compaq mini cq10-400 y viene con winXP
<tuxmansv> Pero claro, lo hiba a quitar, asi que me descargue ubuntu, lo puse en una usb con universal usb installer, pero a la hora de que arranque la usb no arranca
<braiam> tuxmansv, revisa el bios y pon la usb al inicio de la lista de arranque
<tuxmansv> Ya vi en la bios y supuestamente tiene que arrancar desde la usb primero
<braiam> o desactiva el disco duro
<tuxmansv> Desactivar?
<tuxmansv> No sera algo de que pueda arrepentirme?
<tuxmansv> Porque al iniciar la pc y presionar una tecla que me lleva a un menu de arranque
<braiam> y te aparece la memoria?
<tuxmansv> Donde se selecciona el dispositivo de arranque solo aparece el disco duro
<tuxmansv> Solo hay tres opciones
<braiam> estas seguro de que la bios admite aranque desde usb?
<tuxmansv> 1. Unidad de usb de disco cd/dvd rom
<tuxmansv> 2. Unidad de usb de disquete
<tuxmansv> 3. Disco duro
<tuxmansv> Solamente esas opciones de arranque estan y en ese orden
<braiam> trataste la 2?
<tuxmansv> Supuestamente en ese orden verificara la maquina para iniciar, primero la uno luego la dos y la tres
<tuxmansv> Creo que con la uno se refiere a una unidad de lector de cd/dvd externo conectado a un puerto usb
<braiam> braiam> trataste la 2?
<tuxmansv> Lo mismo con la segunda solo que un disquete en vez de disco
<tuxmansv> No tengo ninguna de esas unidades
<braiam> trata la 2
<tuxmansv> Pero como?
<tuxmansv> Supuestamente la dos iniciaria antes del disco duro
<tuxmansv> Pero no pasa nada
<braiam> no si no configuras la bios para hacerlo
<tuxmansv> Como se hace?
<braiam> ni idea, no tengo esa laptop a mano...
<tuxmansv> Busque informacion pero no encontre algo util
<tuxmansv> Supongo que tendre que instalarlo por medio de wubi
<braiam> !wubi | tuxmansv
<kubot> tuxmansv: Wubi es un instalador de Ubuntu para usuarios de Windows que te permite instalar y desinstalar Ubuntu como un programa de Windows, de una manera simple y segura. Para la solucion de problemas http://wubi-installer.org/support.php y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide. Reporte de errores en http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. Para Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<braiam> grr...
<braiam> si mal no lo recuerdo wubi no funciona con nuevas versiones de ubuntu
<tuxmansv> Ay dios
<tuxmansv> Me tocara quedarme con el viejo y feo xp?
<braiam> tuxmansv, actualiza el bios desde http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4323444#N1258
<braiam> y trata de nuevo
<tuxmansv> Ya lo hice
<tuxmansv> Ya actualize el bios
<tuxmansv> Y pasa que la version es la misma
<tuxmansv> Ni modo
<ivedci89> quiero cerrar una ventana y no puedo ubuntu 1304
<ivedci89> ventana de chat de pidgin
<braiam> ivedci89, alt + f4?
<chilicuil> killall pidgin?
<braiam> tuxmansv, la ventana donde te pone todas las opciones de inicio es asi? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Doc/images/536/c03561483.jpg
<tuxmansv> No, la que me aparece a mi es azul y solo me da una opcion que es solo iniciar el disco duro
<braiam> tuxmansv, seguro de que tienes conectada la usb en un puerto que sirva?
<tuxmansv> La pc esta nueva y lo e probado con los tres puertos que tiene
<tuxmansv> Pero ni modo
<tuxmansv> Ya me rebuscare que hacer
<tuxmansv> Gracias por tu ayuda
<dargor2> Hola! Tengo un problema con una instalación de 13.04, en un laptop lenovo g480, con un dual-boot con w8. Se instala grub en el disco principal pero no carga el grub.cfg, tengo que cargarlo manualmente. Alguien le ha pasado algo parecido?
<ivedci89> braiam:  era algun error porque ahora cerre con pkill pidgin y lo volvi a ejecutar normalmente y si cierra la ventana
<ivedci89> gracias el alt f4 es algo que tenia muy olvidado
<braiam> dargor2, no modifiques el grub.cfg a mano, modifica el /etc/default/grub.conf y cuando termines haz sudo update-grub2
<dargor2> braiam, lo he hecho, lo que pasa es que al reiniciar, me va directo al shell de grub, sin menus ni nada, así que tengo que escribir "configfile (hd0,10)/grub/grub.cfg" y así carga los items para iniciar ubuntu o w8
<dargor2> del /etc/default/grub solo he añadido una línea al cmdline para activar el control de brillo de la pantalla, que es necesario para mi laptop
<tuxmansv> Acavo de encontrar una herramienta increible
<braiam> dargor2, trata https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2_from_a_Working_System
<tuxmansv> Un programa que permite iniciar desde usb aun si la bios no tiene soporte para iniciar desde usb
<dargor2> braiam, lo he hecho ya dos veces :(
<braiam> dargor2, pues borralo desde ubuntu con apt-get purge grub-common y reinstalalo sin reiniciar la maquina
<dargor2> braiam, sigo con el mismo problema. he hecho purge de todos los paquetes relacionados con grub, los he reinstalado de nuevo, grub-install y luego update-grub2, y aún nada :(
<braiam> probablemente entonces tienes el sector de arranque dañado...
<dargor2> braiam, he logrado recuperar el mbr del w8 y funciona, pero me quedo sin acceso a ubuntu
<MrTulias> Si has recuperado el arranque de windows te habrá machacado el grub. Podrías instalarlo de nuevo
<MrTulias> Creo
<dargor2> recuperé el arranque del w8 intentando hacer que me haga chainload para cargar ubuntu, sin éxito
<dargor2> el problema es que ninguno de las dos opciones me permite iniciar ninguno de los dos OS
<dargor2> me pasa algo parecido a ésto: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Secure-Boot-Not-Enabled-message-upon-attempt-to-install-Ubuntu/td-p/933473
<MrTulias> dargor2, ¿no puedes arrancar o no puedes instalar? No controlo el tema, pero tengo entendido que lo del secure boot ese da problemas
<dargor2> instalado está, pero no puedo arrancar
<dargor2> se supone que tengo desactivado el secure boot
<MrTulias> ¿Y no te funciona el grub? Bueno, si acabas de recuperar el arranque de w8, supongo que te lo habrá machacado, como te comentaba. Pero lo dicho, no controlo mucho el tema
<MrTulias> dargor2, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/176670
<dargor2> boot-repair tampoco me funcionó. al fin encontré rEFInd y me ha funcionado! http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<ivedci89> firefox se tilda a cada momento mientras navego
<ivedci89> ubuntu 1304
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-25
<erm3nda> Hola. ¿Alguien de aquí tiene una maquina virtual con rawdisk de un disco con windows?
<erm3nda> Desde windows con Virtualbox si he podido crear el disco raw con acceso fisico al disco donde tengo Ubuntu, pero al revés no soy capaz...
<erm3nda> ola ke ase
<francisco_> fetova, buenas noches
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<puentesdiaz> hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola puentesdiaz o/
<puentesdiaz> queria saber si alguien a configurado un server de correo
<puentesdiaz> he configurado el server 12.04 en rackspace y con ISPConfig administro los website.siguiendo las guias de http://www.howtoforge.comcuando quiero empezar a manejar correo, creo unas cuentas de emaily me logueo al webmail via roundcube hasta ahi todo ok
<puentesdiaz> el tema esta cuando quiero ver los emails que le envio a una de esas cuentas o recibir de estas mismas en por ejemplo gmail y no pasa nada
<puentesdiaz> como puedo comenzar a despejar dudas y errores 
<puentesdiaz> uso postfix y dovecot
<chilicuil> puentesdiaz: mmm, no llegan los correos?
<chilicuil> puentesdiaz: no se envian los correos?
<chilicuil> puentesdiaz: enviar correo es complicado en estos tiempos: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2010/04/so-youd-like-to-send-some-email-through-code.html
<puentesdiaz> ambos
<soy_el_pulpo> puentesdiaz: primero desde tu maquina donde estes haz telnet al puerto 25 para verificar que esta abierto...
<soy_el_pulpo> puentesdiaz: hay que verificar que el MX record del dominio que utilizas para recibir los correos apunte al ip de tu servidor...
<soy_el_pulpo> eso es para la recepción
<soy_el_pulpo> puentesdiaz: no te sale mas barato y mas facil usar el servicio de correo de rackspace?
<soy_el_pulpo> $2 por mes
<puentesdiaz> el ehlo tira
<puentesdiaz> 250-zeus.puentesdiaz.info
<puentesdiaz> 250-PIPELINING
<puentesdiaz> 250-SIZE
<puentesdiaz> 250-VRFY
<puentesdiaz> 250-ETRN
<puentesdiaz> 250-STARTTLS
<puentesdiaz> 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
<puentesdiaz>  el servicio de correo de rackspace? ??????????????//
<javierbuilder> hola amigos quiero instalar qt5 en ubuntu 12.04 existe un binario .deb par aesto o esta en 13.04 ?lts
 * xoan buenas
<Dj_Dexter> chilicui1: wenas =)
<chilicui1> hola Dj_Dexter  o/
<Dj_Dexter> sep jeje
<Xago> hola muchachos...alguien sabe a qué se refiere este inconveniente? "The crashed program seems to use third-party or local libraries:/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.10.1It is highly recommended to check if the problem persists without those first.Do you want to continue the report process anyway?"
<chilicui1> Xago: el programa esta usando una libreria local, en lugar de la libreria con la que se incluye el programa, luego pregunta que deberias probar si el programa funciona sin usar esa libreria local, o si deseas continuar con el reporte, si deseas continuar, seguramente tendras que poner que usaste esa libreria, sugiero que muevas temporalmente esa libreria /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.10.1 a algun otro lugar y pruebes usar el progr
<Xago> lo moví de ese lugar...pero ni siquiera sé qué aplicación es
<Xago> veré cómo se comporta...gracias.
<gonzo__> hola
<gonzo__> uso xubuntu y en su canal irc hay poca gente y no me contestan,les importa que pregunte aqui?
<mimecar> puedes preguntar aquí
<gonzo__> de los 3 controladores ati que me ofrece el sistema,cual me recomienda que use?hay 2 que el panel administrativo no me deja acceder,sin admin si,y el otro no me aparece el menu ati
<gonzo__> puedo enseñar capturas si quieren
<mimecar> sólo tienes como administrador al usuario normal verdad?
<gonzo__> o sea aparecen en el menu config del sistema 2 opciones,amd catalyst center y amd catalyst center/administrador)
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los drivers de ubuntu o de forma manual los de ati?
<gonzo__> uso uno de los 2 driver que marca como privativo
<gonzo__> de ubuntu
<gonzo__> me da 3 opciones,3 drivers vaya
<gonzo__> el de codigo abierto y 2 privativos
<gonzo__> aqui puedo pegar captura de pantalla?
<mimecar> el enlace a imagebin sí
<gonzo__> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img809/8930/ixp0.png
<mimecar> tienes uno de ati instalado y otro "experimental"
<mimecar> ¿has añadido algún repositorio ppa?
<gonzo__> no,juraria que yo no,venia asi
<mimecar> ok
<gonzo__> lo que los experimentales,experimento problemas,pero el de codigo abierto no veo panel administrativo ninguno,el catalyst center de ati vaya
<gonzo__> y me interesa tener lo ultimo,juego con steam que salio oficial para ubuntu a juegos potentes
<gonzo__> y tengo buena tarjeta
<gonzo__> de hecho tanto con xubuntu como con ubuntu steam me ofrece actualizar amd catalyst center y driver,pero cuando digo si me da error
<mimecar> para que te ofrezca "actualizar" te tiene que añadir un repositorio externo
<gonzo__> pero eso steam,no se instalar drivers manualmente,solo escojo de los 3 que me ofrece el sistema
<gonzo__> reinicio pc
<aitor> hola¿?
<mimecar> hola
<aitor> hola, tengo un problema, podeis ayudarme? es instalando ubuntu desde el cd
<mimecar> si dices el problema..
<aitor> pues a ver no me deja arrancar en mi portatil desde el cd ni puedo acceder a la bios, de forma que no puedo instalar el ubuntu, viene con el windows 8 ya instalado
<mimecar> tu equipo usa secure boot
<mimecar> a la bios tienes que poder entrar
<mimecar> todos los equipos lo permiten
<aitor> ¿pero cómo entro? sí, tiene bloqueado el boot y carga por defecto el de windows, pero no sé como entrar a la bios ya que ninguna tecla parece funcionar
<mimecar> antes de que arranque windows, normalmente es el botón supr, F2 o F8
<mimecar> la tecla aparece cuando enciendes el equipo
<aitor> ya es que en el mio no aparece -.- y ya las he probado casi todas
<mimecar> sin entrar en la bios y desactivando secure boot
<mimecar> me parece que ya has acabado
<aitor> como desactivo el secure boot? con el mbr de windows o como? tampoco sé hacerlo muy bien
<mimecar> ... entrando en la bios
<aitor> jajajajaja buena, siendo mi problema que no puedo entrar en la bios
<mimecar> tendrás que leer el manual del equipo para saber como se entra
<mimecar> y si tu bios permite desactivar secure boot
<aitor> ya, el caso es que utilizando lo que dice en el manual no puedo entrar en la bios :S tendre que preguntar por internet a gente que tenga el mismo portatil, gracias
<Guest52277> creen que es aconsejable que instale driver privativo de ati que descargue de su web,pone que es para linux
<chilicui1> si no te funciona el que viene con ubuntu puedes probar
<chilicui1> pero si funciona relativamente bien te arriesgas a que el driver que descargues funcione peor o no funcione del todo
<Guest52277> si me funciona,aunque creo que podria mejorar el rendimiento puesto que la tarjeta es potente y deberia ejecutar mejor los juegos
<Guest52277> en terminal si pongo glxinfo me dice que no esta instalado,debo instalar mesa-utils
<Guest52277> supongo que el driver del propietario deberia funcionar mejor,ya que es suyo,eso seria lo logico
<Guest52277> aqui pone como instalarlos,que os parece?
<Guest52277> http://www.tubuntux.com/2013/05/instalar-controladores-privativos-en.html
<chilicui1> parece valido, cuando sigas guias, asegurate que son instrucciones para la version de ubuntu que uses
<Guest52277> puse 13.04 que  es la que uso
<Guest52277> si tengo puesto un driver de los que me da xubuntu desde menu,he de desinstalar o algo antes?
<chilicui1> si, tienes que desintalar el driver de video
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-26
<ldDark> hola
<ldDark> alguno es diseñador grafico?
<GridCube> ldDark, no particularmente pero algo conosco
<GridCube> que necesitas
<ldDark> disculpa gridcube
<ldDark> estaba ocupado con mi familia
<ldDark> estas?
<GridCube> ando
<ldDark> bien, estoy desarrollando una app y realmente soy malo en el diseño..
<ldDark> necesito algo bonito
<ldDark> css
<ldDark> html
<ldDark> yo programo en python
<ldDark> con un framework web
<ldDark> tiene una layout base, pero quiero que la app sea movil
<GridCube> ah no ni idea con eso
<GridCube> pasate por  #ubuntu-es-cafe y pregunta, capas que alguien te ayude
<ldDark> gracias pana
<German89> holaaaaa
<German89> Necesito ayuda con Android SDK, porfavor!!!
<lana> necesito ayudo urgente
<lana> he encriptado una carpeta y me ha desaparecido todo el escritorio
<lana> que puedeo hacer
<Eze_> Hola gente, tengo el siguiente inconveniente: los tonos blancos o claros en el facebook se ven verdes (Version Ubuntu 13.04, placa Ati, controlador Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR)
<Eze_> Hola gente, tengo el siguiente inconveniente: los tonos blancos o claros en el facebook se ven verdes (Version Ubuntu 13.04, placa Ati, controlador Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR)
<Dj_Dexter> Eze_: pasa con todas las paginas?
<Eze_> solo con facebook
<Dj_Dexter> Eze_: entonces cambiaste algo en la config de la pagina wtf
<Eze_> no toque nada, jaja, las imagenes que publica la gente en el muro y algunas fotos se ven verdes.. es muy raro y solo el facebook
 * xoan buenas
<mexka> nas
<ldDark> saludos
<ldDark> alguien me hecha la mano para montar un dhcp ? :D
<ldDark> estoy en eso ahorita :D
<ldDark>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<correlaquevaench> buenas
<SadlyMistaken> hola a todos, tengo problemas con uwf e iptables... ¿son lo mismo? yo solo quiero dejar abiertos unos puertos por siempre
<ivedci89> holaaaa buenas tardes
<ivedci89> ubuntu 13 recien actualizado y al reiniciar para completr la act. intento abrir carpeta personal y se queda más de 40segundos procesando no sé qué para mostrar las carpetas y un par de archivos que hay sueltos. Lo que desde un terminal haciendo "ls" me responde en menos de un segundo.
<mimecar> comprueba que tu disco no tenga errores de superficie
<ivedci89> no, no los tiene
<mimecar> ya has pasado un test de superficie?
<tuxman503> Hola
<tuxman503> tengo un probema al tratar de arrancar desde un USB
<ivedci89> mimecar:  bueno el utility de discos decia disco sano desde los datos smart pero ahora estoy comprobando
<tuxman503> mi laptop no es capaz de bootear desde un USB
<tuxman503> que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> tuxman503, iniciar desde un cd
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu equipo?
<tuxman503> es una mini laptop
<tuxman503> es reciente una compaq mini cq10
<mimecar> un equipo reciente tiene que permitir arrancar desde usb
<tuxman503> pues he investigado el modelo y tal parece que no tiene esa opcion
<mimecar> no te sale en la bios?
<tuxman503> en la bios solo salen tres opciones, iniciar desde el puerto usb de un lector externo de cd/dvd, un lector externo de disquete y el disco duro
<tuxman503> y en el menu de arranque solo me sale el disco duro
<mimecar> ninguna de esas opciones te inicia el usb?
<tuxman503> ninguna, esas dos opciones la de el disquete y el cd/dvd estan antes de la de el disco duro
<mimecar> has leído el manual del equipo?
<tuxman503> no aun no
<tuxman503> me he rebuscado con informacion especifica
<mimecar> si no te lo permitiera, o buscas una disketera por usb o un lector de cd's
<tuxman503> pues que lastima
<tuxman503> los manuales solo tratan dw windows 7 y  de windows xp
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<tuxman503> tendre que conseguirme un lector externo entones
<mimecar> si el equipo lo has comprado hace poco  intenta devolverlo y elegir otro modelo
<tuxman503> me lo regalo un pariente
<tuxman503> creo que el no entenderia mucho esto
<mimecar> estas en plazo de devolverlo?
<ivedci89> tuxman503:
<tuxman503> no, no creo poder decirle que si el puede devolverlo, me pediria una razon valida
<mimecar> que no soporte inicio por usb es una razón válida
<ivedci89> dijiste que te sale en el setup del bios usb cd o disco duro para configurar?
<ivedci89> """""(17:50:43) tuxman503: en la bios solo salen tres opciones, iniciar desde el puerto usb de un lector externo de cd/dvd, un lector externo de disquete y el disco duro"""""
<tuxman503> ivedci89: sale en primer lugar una lectora externa de cd/dvd, en segundo una lectora externa de disquetes y en tercero el disco rigido
<tuxman503> mimecar: para el que pueda accesar a internet es suficiente
<ivedci89> entonces arranca con el pendrive usb conectado e ingresa de ese modo al setup del bios
<ivedci89> vas a opciones de booteo
<tuxman503> ya hice todo eso, pero la bios no tiene soporte de arranque desde usb
<ivedci89> y le das a la marca de tu pendrive el primer lugar
<mimecar> tuxman503, si no soportara el arranque por usb, no podrías iniciar una lectora externa o un disquete
<tuxman503> en la bios solo se refiere a un lector externo de cd/dvd o disquete que tenga conectado a traves de el puerto usb
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la iso al usb?
<tuxman503> pero parece que no soporta el arranque directo de usb
<tuxman503> desde winxp con unetbootin}
<ivedci89> insisto amigo ,   insisto porque me ha pasado de pensar que no lo tenia a la opcion y en realidad estaba un poco disfrazada tal opcion en el setup del bios ... intenta hacerlo de un modo no tan convencional... de ultima arranca con un CD llamado "super grub" y el pendrive usb conectado tambien... pero le das a arrancar desde CD entonces el grubsuper te leerá al usb
<mimecar> ivedci89, no tiene lectora de CD / DVD
<tuxman503> es una mini laptop
<ivedci89> vale olvida supergrub entonces tuxman503... pero intenta más opciones del bios setup
<tuxman503> ya mire todo el bios incluzo lo actualize, que fue por demas porque era la misma version la mas reciente
<ivedci89> lectora externa de cd/dvd
<ivedci89> con el p.usb conectado
<tuxman503> es lo unico que me queda, pero por ahora no puedo comprarme una
<tuxman503> asi que esperare
<ivedci89> nonono no digo que compres
<ivedci89> eso me pasaba con la lap de mi ex
<tuxman503> pues no poseo una lectora externa
<ivedci89> una mier&/%&/ jaja
<ivedci89> hacé el p.usb como si fuera la lectora
<tuxman503> o.o
<ivedci89> entendes
<tuxman503> no entiendo
<ivedci89> ok
<tuxman503> engañar a la bios haciendole creer que el usb es una lectora externa?
<ivedci89> exacto
<tuxman503> pero parece algo complicado de hacer, sabes como se hace?
<ivedci89> si al pdvr lo haces con el creador de discos de arranque de ubuntu casi seguro que anda
<tuxman503> el equivalente en windows seria?
<ivedci89> y hay una aplicacion libre de creacion de discos
<ivedci89> http://universal-usb-installer.softonic.com/
<mimecar> softonic no es que sea una página muy fiable para estas cosas
<ivedci89> pero unetbooting comparte gran parte del código asi que deberia de funcionar supongo
<tuxman503> eso programa no es lo mismo que unetbootin?
<ivedci89> no es lo mismo
<tuxman503> provare con universar a ver que pasa
<ivedci89> yo me quedo con universalusb
<ivedci89> no uses softonic
<ivedci89> ve desde aqui
<ivedci89> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<ivedci89> es la oficial
<tuxman503> ok
<ivedci89> jaja ahora hasta permite hacer discos de w8
<ivedci89> que porqueria... antes era solo p/linux
<ivedci89> nunca me falló y supongo que porque hace eso justamente, hacerle creer a la bios que es una lectora externa
<tuxman503> esta en proceso
<tuxman503> a ver que sucede
<ivedci89> ya lo instalaste?
<ivedci89> mimecar:
<ivedci89> me salio disco correcto
<ivedci89> en todas las particiones
<tuxman503> en eso esta, instalandose en la usb
<ivedci89> bieeen tuxman503
<mimecar> ivedci89, el test de superficie lo has pasado con el disco desmontado?
<ivedci89> n
<mimecar> ¿te ha dejado hacer un test de superficie con el disco montado?
<ivedci89> es el home cómo lo desmontaria???
<tuxman503> ok, reiniciare a ver que pasa
<tuxman503> ya regreso
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd
<mimecar> tienes que pasarlo a todas las particiones
<ivedci89> mimecar:  he ido a utilidades de discos
<ivedci89> ah bueno ok
<ivedci89> hasta luego jjj
<tuxmansv> pues no funciono amigos
<GridCube> tuxmansv, que estas queriendo hacer?
<tuxmansv> Hola, perdon, esque ya me habia unido
<tuxmansv> pues arrancar desde una usb
<tuxmansv> sin que la bios tenga esa opcion
<GridCube> tenes lectora de cd?
<GridCube> o lectora de diskete?
<tuxmansv> no
<tuxmansv> no
<GridCube> tenes otra computadora?
<tuxmansv> la de mi familia
<tuxmansv> una de escritorio
<GridCube> podes sacar el hd de esta maquina y ponerlo en aquella, instalar y volver a poner el disco en esta
<tuxmansv> pero...., a la hora de estarse instalando ubuntu, el hardware no seria el mismo
<GridCube> eso es irrelevante
<tuxmansv> }es decir, instalaria los drivers de la pc de escritorio
<tuxmansv> no?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> el kernel de linux trae todos los drivers genericos que necesita
<GridCube> no hay "drivers" como en windows
<GridCube> el kernel ya los tiene todos
<GridCube> o los llama sin problemas
<mimecar> GridCube, esa es la mejor forma de perder la garantía
<GridCube> el unico "driver" que podria ser diferente es el de video
<GridCube> mimecar, pues si no tiene otra opcio
<GridCube> puede fijarse si hay un update para su bios
<ivedci89-on-live> mimecar:
<GridCube> pero dudo que haya
<mimecar> si no hay otra opción que compre una lectora externa
<GridCube> comprar comprar comprar
<tuxmansv> ya lo hice, pero es la misma version
<GridCube> siempre es comprar para alguna gente
<mimecar> pero perder la garantía de esa forma no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> GridCube, o elegir mejor cuando compras
<GridCube> si fuera comprar que se compre una compu nueva
<ivedci89-on-live> el disco no está montado y al darle comprobar instantaneamente me dice que esta todo correcto
<ivedci89-on-live> parece raro, pense que taradaria
<mimecar> ivedci89-on-live, un test de superficie tarda bastante
<ivedci89-on-live> por eso.... un comando merjor?
<ivedci89-on-live> te sabes cual?
<mimecar> fsck me parece que tiene una opción para el test de superficie
<ivedci89-on-live> gracias
<ivedci89-on-live> --help
<tuxmansv> maldito windows xp
<mimecar> tuxmansv, tu problema no tiene nada que ver con windows
<tuxmansv> lo se, pero lo odio
<mimecar> por?
<tuxmansv> lento, por ser mocosoft, por vulnerabilidad, por colgarse a veces
<ivedci89-on-live> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# fsck
<ivedci89-on-live> fsck de util-linux 2.20.1
<ivedci89-on-live> mimecar
<mimecar> tuxmansv, aprende a configurarlo y no te pasará eso
<ivedci89-on-live> :-$
<tuxmansv> configurar un sistema windows para que no se cuelgue o no sea vulnerabñe?
<mimecar> ivedci89-on-live, https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+test+superficie+fsck
<tuxmansv> seria tarea de zeus
<mimecar> puedes conseguir las dos cosas si haces mantenimiento
<mimecar> si no puedes devolver el equipo, tendrás que ahorrar para una lectora usb
<tuxmansv> pues ahorrare
<ivedci89-on-live> mimecar:  bueno listo
<ivedci89-on-live> todo verificado y marcado
<ivedci89-on-live> disco sano
<mimecar> te han salido errores?
<ivedci89-on-live> no
<mimecar> eso es "malo"
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la causa de tu problema con nautilus
<ivedci89-on-live> uhfff
<ivedci89-on-live> bueno lo dejare para otro dia
<ivedci89-on-live> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ok
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-27
<monitorxrandr> Instale ubuntu 13 mi monitor es un tv lcd de 32'.. la instalacion la hice a traves de un monitor crt 17' .. configure un xorg.conf pero al desconectar el monitor y despues conectar el lcd 32' aparece una imagen y luego se va. yo creo que la opcion monitor y resoluciones de ubuntu al reconocer el televisor le asigna una resolucion que no es correcta y es por eso que aparece y despues desaparece.
<monitorxrandr> Hay alguna manera que se pueda desactivar esta caracteristica? gracias
<GridCube> monitorxrandr, anda a /etc/X11 y elimina xorg.conf y reinicia
<GridCube> el sistema va a usar el xorg default y deberia funcionar de una
<GridCube> si queres forzar la resolucion tenes que entrar en una terminal y ejecutar el xorg --configure desde una tty
<monitorxrandr> ok ahi lo intento =D
<monitorxrandr> dejo conectado el lcd cuando reinicie?
<monitorxrandr> o el monitor crt
<monitorxrandr> por que estoy usando el monitor para cambiar las configuraciones
<monitorxrandr> si uso xrandr funciona pero no quiero estar ejecutando un scrip o algo asi. sino que sea normal
<monitorxrandr> ahora lo intento como me dijiste
<monitorxrandr> GridCube me dice el lcd "señal incompatible" ajuste salida de pc =P
<GridCube> mmm sin xorg.conf y levantado solo con el monitor grande?
<monitorxrandr> si
<GridCube> esta conectado ahora?
<monitorxrandr> si
<monitorxrandr> si reinicie con el monitor grande
<GridCube> pasa el resultado de lspci | grep "VGA"
<GridCube> ah no podes ahora?
<monitorxrandr> no puedo ver nada XD
<GridCube> apreta ctrl-alt-F1
<monitorxrandr> ok
<GridCube> y fijate si caes en una tty
<monitorxrandr> ya intente tampoco =(
<GridCube> chale
<GridCube> estas usando un cable hdmi?
<monitorxrandr> para mi que se configuro con la tasa de refresco del monitor chico de 17'
<monitorxrandr> no, es vga.
<GridCube> ahi puede estar tu problema
<monitorxrandr> ¿?
<GridCube> pero igual no importa porque deberia reconocer automagicamente con el xorg generico
<GridCube> el cable hdmi reconoce mejor las tasas de refresco obligatorias en mi experiencia
<monitorxrandr> =/
<monitorxrandr> no tiene salida hdmi la placa madre xD
<monitorxrandr> y es video integrado
<GridCube> chale
<monitorxrandr> es una pc hiper economica del 2009
<monitorxrandr> xD
<monitorxrandr> tiene graficos intel
<GridCube> bueno fijate que te tira el lspci | grep "VGA" en una terminal de tu compu, y fijate en el manual de tu tele que configuracion recomienda para pc
<GridCube> busca en las interwebs
<monitorxrandr> ok me fijo en el monitor de 17
<GridCube> el modelo del lspci, si con xrandr podes definir la resolucion correcta para tu monitor podes hacer un script que se autoejecute en el inicio para arreglar las cosas
<monitorxrandr> eso cambia los resultados del lspci | grep "VGA" ?
<GridCube> yo lo tengo asi en mi monitor de 32"
<GridCube> no, el lspci te dice que modelo de placa de video tenes
<monitorxrandr> haaa ok
<monitorxrandr> lo hice funcionar con xrandr
<monitorxrandr> el tema es al reiniciar lo puse en init.d
<monitorxrandr> y igual aparece un rato y pum se va
<monitorxrandr> :S
<GridCube> no,no poneselo al autorun de ubuntu
<monitorxrandr> tambien lo puse ahi
<monitorxrandr> eso no se si tenia q ponerlo como .sh y en el inicio del archivo como #bash algo asi
<monitorxrandr> buscando en internet copie y pegue xD
<GridCube> no no, hacete un script con arandr y usalo
<monitorxrandr> arandr es un programa grafico?
<GridCube> si
<ivedci89-on-live> "/dev/sda5: 56837/8863744 files (10.4% non-contiguous), 31672908/35444992 blocks" qué significa luego de un fsck???
<dabor> ivedci89, que esta todo bien, con 10 % fragmentado
<ivedci89> dabor:  y se puede desfragmentar?
<ivedci89> porque parece bastante 10% en un disco que basicamente guardo musica y fotos
<dabor> ivedci89, no es necesario !!
<ivedci89> eso es lo que he leido sobre ext4 pero de pequeño tambien leía cuentos de adas... y mirá la cosa es que cada vez que quiero ir a carpeta personal ubuntu se queda procesando como 50segundos para mostrarme el contenido de ella: 12 carpetas y tres archivos sueltos.
<dabor> ivedci89, no creo que tenga que ver con los archivos no contiguos
<dabor> ivedci89, el fsck lo usaste con la partición desmontada?
<ivedci89> sisi
<ivedci89> dentro de la carpeta musica esta la mayor parte de los archivos
<ivedci89> tiene algo que ver?
<ivedci89> 9.693 elementos, 118,3 GB en total
<ivedci89> dabor:
<dabor> ivedci89, me estaba fijando en una partición raiz que tengo y me dá: /dev/sda3: 295282/960992 files (0.3% non-contiguous)
<ivedci89> bien
<ivedci89> parece muy poquito
<dabor> ivedci89, pero no tiene archivos grandes, como musica y videos
<dabor> ivedci89, tiene que ver, en especial cuando se copian archivos grandes la mismo tiempo.
<dabor> ivedci89, pero no te preocupes por eso, ya se va a ir acomodando solo
<ivedci89> :-[
<dabor> ivedci89, con confianza, que no es NTFS ni FAT32 ;-)
<ivedci89> espero desde hace dos meses
<Eze_> hola a todos, les comento mi problema, los colores claros o blancos en facebook(si solo en facebook) se ven verdes o con tono verde. Version Ubuntu 13.04 Video: ATI
<trirreme> hola a todos
<MrTulias> o/
<Javi__Y_ya> Hola? una duda con un MITM... hay alguien?
<Javi__Y_ya> hol? una duda con un MITM... alguien me puede echar la mano?
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-28
<Javi__Y_ya> hola? una duda con un MITM... alguien me puede echar la mano?
<GridCube> !paciencia | Javi__Y_ya
<kubot> Javi__Y_ya: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !pregunta | Javi__Y_ya
<kubot> Javi__Y_ya: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Javi__Y_ya> intento hacer un MITM a 2 dispositivos android con ettercap y no los veo. Porque?
<Javi__Y_ya> los veo en el scan host, pero no veo ninguna conexion que hacen
<GridCube> no se que es MITM
<GridCube> pero supongo que estas usando MTP y que instalaste todos los paquetes que permiten reconocer MTP a ubuntu no?
<Javi__Y_ya> man in the middle. para snifar los datos que pasan por la red
<Javi__Y_ya> mi curiosidad viene por saber si whatsapp viaja encriptado o en texto abierto. conecté 2 dispositivos android a mi wify y con ettercap hice un man in the middle pero no veo que viaje ningun dato por parte de ellos ni hacia ellos. mis conociminetos estan un poco "oxidados" y entre para ver si alguienme puede iluminar un poco sobre este tema
<GridCube> !pirateria
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<GridCube> lo siento Javi__Y_ya pero no podemos darte soporte para eso
<chilicuil> Javi__Y_ya: para hacer man in the middle, necesitas hacer que el trafico pase a traves de tu computadora, haz habilitado la opcion de net forwarding en linux?
<Javi__Y_ya> GridCube, no es pirateria. es ampliar mis conocimientos.
<GridCube> aja, si
<GridCube> pero no en este canal
<Javi__Y_ya> GridCube, ya. ahi si tienes razon, pero es el unico de habla hisana que he encontrado con posibilidad de ayudarme
<Javi__Y_ya> chilicuil, ya se. hago bien el MITM. De hecho ya dudando lo hice con mi anfitrion y funciona perfectamente.
<chilicuil> entonces ni idea, sugiero que revises si los dispositivos moviles usan la red, o usan 3g, o otra forma de comunicarse
<Javi__Y_ya> chilicuil, el problema esta con los android. el MITM lo hago con ettercap y éste me localiza las ip's de los dispositivos, pero no ve ninguna conexion de ellos, y hacer conexiones lashacen
<Javi__Y_ya> chilicuil, en eso pensé, y por ello concté el segundo dispositivo, que no tiene ninguna tarifa de datos activa. lo conecte a wify e internet le funciona perfectamente, pero no puedo verlo
<Javi__Y_ya> en fin... muchas gracias y perdon por abrir un tema fuera de la tematica del canal
<Javi__Y_ya> cerramos el caso
<German89> hola
<arp-> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Bradford> (:
<Javi__Y_ya> una pregunta... (espero no salirme de la temática del canal) dónde guarda ubuntu las contraseñas de redes inalámbricas?
<Bradford> ._.
<GridCube> Javi__Y_ya ubuntu usa network-manager para las conecciones, leete sus mans
<Javi__Y_ya> Ya. Mchas gracias. Ya lo encontré. Era solo curiosidad pero ya la sacié. Muchas gracias
<Guest61116> oo
<Guest61116> pk
<Guest61116> ubuntu es tan inseguro
<Guest61116> :C
<Javi__Y_ya> Guest61116, porque lo dices?
<asnos> hi
<Bradford> hi
<asnos> hay alguna lista de dispositivos compatibles para esto? http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<krytarik> asnos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<asnos> Gracias
<krytarik> ¡De nada! :)
<krytarik> Woops, los signos de exclamación son un poco excesivo, actualmente estoy aprendiendo español. :P
<Bradford> ._.
 * Xiguanda os saluda a todos
<Bradford> hola
<loadmasther_and> hola como instalo ghost recon en linux
<Marcos_Camacho> Buenos Dias, Quisiera ver si alguien instalo Ubuntu Server en un server HP ML110 G6 con SmartArry para configurarlo con RAID1 o algunas alternativas para instalacion, gracias
<jose__> hola
<Ing_Francsico> Hola a todos desde México
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Ing_Francsico> chi
<Ing_Francsico> chilicuil, buenos dias
<chilicuil> hola Ing_Francsico, buenos dias =)!
<Ing_Francsico> como estas chilicuil
<chilicuil> todo bien Ing_Francsico, como vas tu?
<Ing_Francsico> Pues ya trabajando tu crees esta super ahora si me da tiempo de revisar Ubuntu mi trabajo jejeje
<Ing_Francsico> ando a la caza de informacion noticias sobre GNU/Linux para publicarlas en el foro de Ubuntu-MX
<chilicuil> eso es genial Ing_Francsico, si, estaria bueno poner al menos noticias en los foros
<Ing_Francsico> sabes que estaria bien que se pudiera publicar en directo sobre la pagina de inicio de Ubuntu-MX asi como los compañeros de Ubuntu-DF
<chilicuil> eso seria genial Ing_Francsico, pero a menos que puedas hablar con fetova o con toluxero lo veo dificil, son los unicos que tienen credenciales (hasta donde se), pero si, seria genial
<fetova> que? que? como? cuando? :P
<Ing_Francsico> pues si todo estaria de lograr un dialogo con ambos para ver si quedamos de acuerdo
<Ing_Francsico> fetova,  hola como estas
<chilicuil> wops, ya lo despertamos =P
<Ing_Francsico> si fue invocado jejejej
<fetova> hola, esto suena a conversacion en canal equivocado, que tal si lovemos en -mx? :P
<chilicuil> vamos alla
<Ing_Francsico> ok fetova
<Marcos_Camacho> Buenos Dias, Quisiera ver si alguien instalo Ubuntu Server en un server HP ML110 G6 con SmartArry para configurarlo con RAID1 o algunas alternativas para instalacion, gracias
<chilicuil> Marcos_Camacho: no he instalado ubuntu server en ese hardware especifico, pero si en algunos otros servidores HP, y a la mayoria de ellos se les puede configurar el raid desde el bios, has intentado desde ahi?, cuando se hace asi, a ubuntu se le presenta un solo disco, aunque exista un raid por debajo
<chilicuil> en todo caso, deberias consultar el manual sobre el tu modelo de servidor especifico
<Marcos_Camacho> el tema es que el ml110 no soporta UBUNTU (solo redhat), por lo cual la SmartArray no se detecta como tal para crear un RAID1 por medio de la controladora.
<Marcos_Camacho> otra alternativa seria instalar la RAID1 mediante SW durante la instalacion de Ubuntu pero nunca hice esto, alguna recoemndacion?
<chilicuil> ohh, entiendo, bueno, si es soportado por redhat pero no por ubuntu debe ser un problema del kernel, supongo que recompilando y agregando el modulo adecuado mejoraria la situacion, pero no tengo idea
<chilicuil> entiendo, si, concuerdo, lamentamblemente nunca he usado md (el modulo para raids en linux), asi que no se, pero supongo que una busqueda por 'ubuntu md raid1' podria ayudar, lamento que no sea de mas ayuda
<Marcos_Camacho> siempre es ayuda, gracias por su tiempo
<chilicuil> que raro, parece que esos servidores solian estar soportados: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/hp-proliant-servers-certified-ubuntu
<this> Buenas, necesito ayuda >D
<this> quiero copiar unos archivos a un medio externo
<this> cp: failed to preserve ownership for
<this> necesito dar permisos a la unidad externa
<guampa> eso quiere decir que el medio externo tiene un sistema de archivos que no soporta permisos
<guampa> no es problema
<this> para lo que necesito, es vital que se copie tal cual
<guampa> entonces tenes que formatear el medio externo con un sistema de archivos que soporte lo mismo que el de origen
<this> es obligatorio que sea ext4
<guampa> formatealo con ext4 entonces
<this> guampa, intento hacer esto http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/38070-ubuntu-1210-quantal-armhf-for-elf-ii/
<guampa> ese error normalmente es cuando el sistema destino es FAT
<guampa> esta bien, el mensaje de error te aparece cuando estas por "micro SD card setup" punto 2 verdad?
<this> momento, brb
<this> guampa, si en el paso 2, los archivos se copian pero sin los permisos
<guampa> eso esta bien que sea asi, te indican que copies de un sistema que tiene permisos a otro que no
<guampa> esos permisos no se pueden representar en el sistema destino y cp lo informa, pero en el contexto de ese tuto no es problema
<this> pero si hacen falta
<guampa> en el tutorial te dicen que el destino tiene que ser FAT
<guampa> verdad?
<this> son dos particiones, una fat 32 y otra ext4
<this> en los archivos que van en la fat32 no hay problemas
<guampa> si, la particion 1 FAT
<guampa> y te dicen que copies a esa particion FAT archivos desde una particion linux
<this> es en los archivos que tengo que mover a la ext4
<guampa> el error es cuando copias a la particion ext4 ?
<this> si
<guampa> pasame por paste la salida del comando mount
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<this> un momento
<this> guampa, /dev/sdd2 on /media/this/LinuxRootFS type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<this> guampa, completo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808606/
<guampa> ok, y ahora pasa los comandos exactos que estas poniendo y mensajes
<this> lol ahora me fijo y no da errores
<this> XD
<guampa> bueh
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> joya :D
<this> XD peor, ahora ya no se entonces porque no funciona
<guampa> para mi le erraste en el destino al fat
<guampa> fijate en el historial
<this> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808625/
<this> igual voy a repetir el proceso para ver si me equivoque en algun lado
<guampa> ok
<this> guampa, no hay forma de dar esos permisos en la que es fat 32_
<this> _
<this> xD no se ni donde esta los simbolos de interrogacion en el teclado
<guampa> this: no
<guampa> y no lo esperan asi en el tutorial tampoco
<leocr> hola, ¿alguien aquí sabe como instalar el driver de nvidia en lubuntu desde los binarios?
<this> guampa, parece que tengo que hacer que la unidad se moten con permisos 0000
<guampa> eso lo dice en el tutorial?
<this> no >D
<guampa> probaste hacerlo como dice en el tutorial? digo..
<this> es que es obvio que el tutoria no toma ese problema
<guampa> no, no lo es
<this> guampa, cuando te lees las 13 paginas se ve que varios tienen ese problema
<guampa> no vas a poder replicar permisos de linux en un FAT
<guampa> podes montarlo en tu linux y que aparezca todo con un set de permisos fijos, pero eso no te va a servir cuando reinicies en otro entorno
<this> u.u no me desanime
<guampa> si te desanimo, de enroscarte en una parte que no importa
<guampa> nomas hace el resto del tuto y listo, eso no te va a traer problemas
<this> guampa, pues hago el resto del tuto pero no funciona como deberia, y el problema es por eso de los permisos
<guampa> como lo sabes?
<guampa> que error recibiste?
<guampa> acabo de buscar en las 16 paginas y no hay nadie que reporte el error que recibiste con cp
<guampa> ni un reporte
<this> guampa, fijese en el post 144
<this> perdon 114
<guampa> man, LinuxRootFS es la particion ext4
<guampa> esta hablando de la otra particion
<guampa> la fat dejala como esta, no pasa nada con esa y menos aun algo que puedas solucionar con chmod
<guampa> chmod es para poner permisos - fat no tiene permisos
<this> los tiene tambien y se mota como dmask=0077
<this> los quiero 0000
<guampa> no, fat no tiene permisos
<guampa> esos son permisos virtuales provistos para vos por el sistema de archivos virtual de linux
<guampa> no existen mas que en un proceso, no se guardan en el dispositivo
<guampa> eso es mi ultima conclusion sobre el tema, si necesitas mas ayuda, tal vez otro te pueda asistir
<this> u.u, gracias
<abailarri> Hola a todos. Miestriosamente el touchpad del raton acaba de dejar de funcionar. Es curioso porque en la pantalla de inicio de sesion si que funciona, pero al iniciar, deja de hacerlo. Alguien sabe porque puede ser?
<chilicuil> abailarri: prueba presionando Ctrl
<chilicuil> abailarri: prueba presionando Ctrl+alt+f3 y luego de regreso, Ctrl+alt+f7
<abailarri> chilicuil, nada
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-29
<JoseAntonioR> hola hola! la pc se queda en el splash screen a la hora del boot y no pasa. nomodeset no hace nada, alguna idea?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, perdon, pero tuve que partir antes :) preguntaba si es que alguien sabe que puedo hacer, tengo mi PC que usaba regularmente y de la nada al bootear no pasa del splash screen :(
<JoseeAntonioR> nomodeset, noquiet y nosplash no sirven
<Guest47038> :D
<ubuntutv> Hola , ¿existe alguna forma de instalar ubuntu en el smart tv de mi television?
<camilong> hola alguno que sepa de tor
<camilong> ?
<ese> camilong: vete a #ubuntu-es-cafe porque ya estas offtopic, alla preguntas
<camilong> gracias
<gringoloco> uff se me congelo mi pc
<gringoloco> camilong: porque te asustaste?
<camilong> entré a tor buscando un manual de citronetas y crash¡¡¡ la curiosidad
<camilong> una fotografía se hiva
<camilong> apareciendo y de la nada empieza a cargar una página de youtube... que tenía abierta en otro browser
<camilong> cerré todo y verifiqué el informe de escucha del cortafuegos y apareció nginx
<gringoloco> tienes algun index de tor onion que me pases?
<camilong> jajajaja
<camilong> no es dificil encontrar... lo dificil es que sean de confianza
<gringoloco> pasame uno pues, voy a ir a tor un rato
<camilong> la verdad no tengo ninguno guardado pués busqué en google y me aparecieron algunos
<chev> alguien sabe ha que se debe el error: Falló la creación del sistema de ficheros ext4 en la particion #1 de SCSI5 (0,1,0) (sda). intentando instalar en todo el disco duro BT5 r3
<Eze_> Hola a todos, mi consulta es la siguiente: Tengo ubuntu 13.04, quiero instalar window xp desde el USB he probado (MultiSystem, Uneboot, DD desde consolta) y no puedo, logre hacerlo correr desde una maquina virtual pero no puedo instalarlo
<mimecar> Eze_, para que necesitas el usb?
<Eze_> por que no me funciona la lectora de cd/dvd entonces tengo q instalar desde el usb :/
<mimecar> si en la máquina virtual te funciona, en la real igual
<marcothis> hi
<marcothis> failed to load session "gnome"
<mimecar> marcothis, este canal es en español
<marcothis> ok
<marcothis> o.o pero el error sale en asi, no en espa;ol
<mimecar> para que empiezas con "hi"?
<mimecar> di lo que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo
<marcothis> costumbre
<marcothis> mimecar: es que no es en pc, es una version para tablet
<mimecar> ubuntu touch sólo está en fase de pruebas en algunas tabletas
<marcothis> ubuntu 12.10 quantal -arm
<mimecar> son sistemas diferentes, no se si alguno te podrá ayudar
<marcothis> mimecar: la cosa es que el problema viene en la copia de los archivos a la sd
<marcothis> el tutorial que sigo me dice que use cp -a
<marcothis> para mantener permisos
<marcothis> ya antes lo habia logrado hacer andar, pero se me da;o la sd en la que estaba
<mimecar> tu sd es ext3/4?
<marcothis> para ejecutar el sistema tengo que realizar dos particiones, una fat 32 , ext4
<eze_> Gente tengo el sigueinte problema, es raro... en Facebook y solo en face, las imagenes y fotos blancas o claras se en con tono verde, tengo los colores alterados. Ubuntu 13.04, Placa Ati. alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> te pasa con todos los navegadores?
<marcothis> mimecar: la cosa es que tengo que realizar una copia exacta con permisos y todo del sistema que baje a la Sd
<mimecar> la copia la estas haciendo en el ordenador?
<marcothis> si
<marcothis> con el comando cp -a
<mimecar> usa el mc (midnight commander) para copiar las cosas
<mimecar> es posible que tengas que hacerlo con sudo
<marcothis> si, estoy como root
<marcothis> y para extraer una carpeta de un .tar.gz a una ubicacion_
<marcothis> ?
<mimecar> marcothis, tar -xcvf archivo
 * xoan buenas
<marcothis> mimecar: es una carpeta no un archivo
<mimecar> un archivo se descomprime en una carpeta
<mimecar> abre el tar.gz y saca el archivo
<marcothis> para realizar la copia exacta, con permisos y todo que flags deberia usar con el comando cp?
<mimecar> por qué no descomprimes el archivo directamente en la sd?
<marcothis> solo necesito el contenido de una carpeta exacta y no se como descomprimir asi
<mimecar> abre el archivo y arrastra la carpeta
<marcothis> lol
<mimecar> ¿qué permisos se quedan mal cuando haces la copia?
<marcothis> aparentemente ninguno
<marcothis> acabo de probar cp -a --preserve=all rootfs/* /media/mint/LinuxRootFS/   y tampoco me va como quiero
<marcothis> bajare el arcivo denuevo para descartar alguna corrupcion
<Germanaz0> hola a todos
<Germanaz0> una pregunta, como se hace para embeber subtitulos a un mp4 con ubuntu ?
<Germanaz0> alguno usa algun soft ?
<mimecar> has probado avidemux?
<Germanaz0> no
<Germanaz0> suena complejo el editor de videos
<Germanaz0> y no soy muy experto en videos
<Germanaz0> mimecar es facil ?
<mimecar> lo he usado para alguna prueba rápida pero no lo he tocado en profundidad
<Germanaz0> pero se puede hacer un merge de subs ?
<Germanaz0> he probado usar ffmpeg
<Germanaz0> pero no tuve buenos resultados, los ha embebido mal
<mimecar> no lo se, busca un poco por la red
<Germanaz0> o perdia calidad el video
<Germanaz0> ok
<Germanaz0> despues tengo otro problema, coloco mi pc a la tv con hdmi
<Germanaz0> y cuando cierro la tapa se apaga el monitor y me desconecta la transmision de hdmi
<Germanaz0> he probado configurar la bateria, para cuando este conectada al cargador, que no haga nada, pero sigue igual
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Germanaz0> 13:10
<Germanaz0> perdon
<Germanaz0> 13:04 ajjaaj
<chintrolas> buenas noches
<chintrolas> buenas noches disculpen alguien ¿me puede colaborar con un problema?
<mimecar> !alguien chintrolas
<kubot> chintrolas: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> Germanaz0, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<chintrolas> uso 13.04
<Germanaz0> 13.04 habia dicho mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado de las opciones de energía?
<chintrolas> bueno no, el inconveniente es el siguiente
<chintrolas> es que al pasar el grup ubuntu se queda en pantalla negra
<Germanaz0> mimecar que cuando esta con la bateria, que no hiberne, que no bloquee la pantalla que no haga nada
<Germanaz0> de nada
<mimecar> con la batería o con el cargador conectado?
<Germanaz0> con ambos
<Germanaz0> por las dudas
<chintrolas> disculpen ¿me podrian ayudar con  una pregunta ?
<mimecar> chintrolas, pregunta directamente y ya te responderán
<Germanaz0> chintrolas yo te ayudo si se la respuesta
<Germanaz0> pregunta nomas
<chintrolas> tengo problemas en ubuntu 13.04 despues de pasar grub ubuntu se congela en una pantalla negra
<Germanaz0> tenes laptop ?
<Germanaz0> que placa de video tenes ?
<chintrolas> no, es un computador de tore
<chintrolas> una indivia 8400
#ubuntu-es 2013-06-30
<Germanaz0> ese es tu problema entonces
<Germanaz0> la placa de videos
<Germanaz0> no te reconoce el driver
<mimecar> te pasaba eso con el live cd?
<Germanaz0> con el live no sucede porque carga lo minimo
<chintrolas> no me pasa con el live cd de hecho asi es que puedo hablar por este chat
<chintrolas> como puedo saver si es la tarjeta de video sin quitar la tarjeta
<Germanaz0> chintrolas cuando isntalaste ubuntu
<Germanaz0> seleccionaste la opcion, instalar software de terceros ?
<chintrolas> pues no me acuerdo ase tiempo que lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> si usas un usb con almacenamiento persistente puedes hacer pruebas de drivers
<chintrolas> y como puedo hacer eso
<mimecar> si usas unetbootin, una de las opciones permite hacer almacenamiento persistente
<chintrolas> si fuera la tarjeta de vioe como puedo instalar los controladores desde live cd?
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<chintrolas> pues hay barias que no he podido
<chintrolas> como puedo des instalar los controladores de la tarjeta de video por linea de comando
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta tienes?
<chintrolas> invidia 8400
<mimecar> estaras usando el driver libre
<mimecar> inicia el sistema con el modo de recuperación y pon todas las actualizaciones
<chintrolas> como pongo las actualizasiones
<mimecar> o usas el centro de software
<mimecar> o con una consola, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chintrolas> boy a intntarlo gracias por la ayuda
<puentesdiaz> hola a todos
<puentesdiaz> alguien tiene experiencia en servers
<puentesdiaz> estoy usando rackspace y me gustaria saber como encarar armar un server donde cuando quiero restaurar el sistema /var este seguro en otro lugar y no tener problemas con los datos ni los permisos
<puentesdiaz> como se piensa una estrategia para las particiones
<Germanaz0> puentesdiaz
<Germanaz0> rackspace es muy bueno
<WaLaCu3r0> wenas wenas
<WaLaCu3r0> alguien para ayuda
<ubuntuphone> Hola , ¿cómo podria instalar ubuntu para phones en mi vodafone smart II?
<ivedci89-eliricc> hola, la version 8.04 aun tiene actualizaciones?
<ivedci89-eliricc> y la 10?
<ubuntuphone> ¿por que usar versiones tan antiguas de ubuntu?
<ivedci89-eliricc> porque tengo un equiopo  asi de antiguo jeje
<ubuntuphone> pero para equipos antiguos creo que esta lubuntu , ¿seria mejor no ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> si pero es que he instalado lubuntu y no se me ve nada en pantalla
<ubuntuphone> creaia que tenia los mismos drivers que y mas actualizados que  esas versiones antiguas de ubuntu
<ivedci89-eliricc> sisi, una vez que actualiza se ve, pero mientrastanto debe ser un monitor nuevo
<ivedci89-eliricc> de los nuevos
<ivedci89-eliricc> y no tengo aca
<ivedci89-eliricc> y debo formatearla ya que el disco que tiene presenta muchos sectores errrrr
<ivedci89-eliricc>  y tengo un par de discos sannos
<ubuntuphone> si tienes esos problemas fisicos en tu comutadora ya puedes ir dandole un buen retiro
<ivedci89-eliricc> jaaja
<ubuntuphone> me gustaria poder instalarle ubuntuphone a mi vodafone smart II pero no tengo ni idea  como se puede hacer y si el hardware del phone lo soportaria
<ivedci89-eliricc> yo ni idea
<ivedci89-eliricc> tuve poco y nada de toqueteo con equipos moviles del tipo telefonos
<ubuntuphone> ahora sin un smatphone  yo no podria pasar de el
<thisarm> buenas, intento configurar el sonido y el tutorial me dice que cree un El archivo ~ /. Asoundrc
<thisarm> pero no se la ubicacion
<kompa> haz asi: touch $HOME/.Asoundrc
<kompa> luego lo editas con nano o gedit
<ubuntuphone> ese archivon igual esta odeberia crearse  en la carpeta home en carpetas ocultas pero no estoy seguro
<kompa> otra cosa, cd asi a secas siempre te lleva a tu $HOME , ya ahi nomas lo edias con nano o gedit o lo que quieras
<thisarm> voy a ver, porque es un version que estoy arm
<kompa> y cualquier archivo comnzando con un punto . <- es conciderado "oculto"
<kompa> pero igual puedes verlos con ls -al
<kompa> o en nautilus existe la opcion de clic al "Mostrar archivos ocultos"
<ubuntuphone> nautilus te lo facilita mejor hacer todo eso de edicion
<kompa> asi como en varios interfaces graficos de gestor de archivos por ahi, tienen esa opcion, deveras buscarlo, las otras instrucciones son desde terminal
<kompa> lo menciono porque existen varios y muy variados gestores de archivos aparte de nautilus
<ubuntuphone> nautilus es el que mejor funciona y el mas completo solo le iguala el gestor de archivos de kubuntu
<ubuntuphone> pero me gusta mas el de nautilus
<thisarm> listo, cree y guarde el archivo con su contenido, XD alguien tiene un enlace de algun mp3
<thisarm> XD
<thisarm> ya encontre
<thisarm> nada, almenos ya me aparece dummy output
<thisarm> luego vuelvo, gracias por todo
<On3453v3n> hola que tal, como puedo resizar una particion sin utilizar gparted ?
<liher_> hola
<ubuntutv> Hola, ¿existe alguna forma de instalar ubuntu en una tv que usa smart tv con sistema operativo net.tv 3.0?
<mimecar> no lo creo
<mimecar> y si existe, despidete de la garantía
<ubuntutv> entonces para que sirver un os que es libre si no es adaptable a todo tipo de hardware en este caso mi tv
<mimecar> ... puedes poner ubuntu a una tostadora?
<ubuntutv> una tostadora no es un tv inteligente
<mimecar> que sea libre no quiere decir que automáticamente tenga que funcionar en todos los dispositivos
<mimecar> hay algunos proyectos de pasar ubuntu a los televisores
<ubuntutv> si es un os libre se supone que deberia ser universal e instalarse en todo tipo de hardware sino de que sirve un os libre y modificable al 100 por 100?
<mimecar> pero están en desarrollo y en modelos muy concretos
<mimecar> migrar un sistema operativo a un dispositivo es costoso
<ubuntutv> si todo el hardware fuera generico o del mismo tipo  ubuntu se podria instalar en mi tv sin problemas ?
<mimecar> alguien tendría que hacer la adaptación
<ubuntutv> y la comunidad de ubuntu no es capaz de hacerlo facilmente ??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el hardware de un TV no es el mismo de un PC
<ubuntutv> y con un emulador se podria?
<ubuntutv> de ubuntu para televisores?
<mimecar> y sobre que hardware se ejecuta?
<ubuntutv> sobre el de uno similar al que usara ubuntu tv
<mimecar> de momento no hay mucho
<mimecar> lo más probable es que Canonical haga acuerdos con algún fabricante de televisores
<mimecar> y en un futuro aparezcan adaptaciones de terceros
<ubuntutv> pero ubuntu tv usara las mismas aplicaciones de las que se dispone para los pc de sobremesa?
<mimecar> tiene varias aplicaciones propias
<ubuntutv> pero podran usarse los repositorios actuales de ubuntu para pcs y con las mismas aplicaciones disponibles?
<mimecar> es posible
<mimecar> segutamente tendrías que añadir un teclado y un ratón al televisor para usarlas
<ubuntutv> eso ya lo puedo hacer con el smart tv pero dudo de que ubuntu tv pueda disponer de las mismas aplicaciones con las que cuenta ubuntu para pcs
<mimecar> depende de la cpu que lleve el televisor
<ubuntutv> si es para televisores no creo que ubuntu pueda disponer de las aplicaciones  con las que cuenta para los pcs
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que CPU lleva tu televisión?
<ubuntutv> ni lo se no lo indica aunque creo que su ram es solo de 512 mb
<ubuntutv> ah si tiene un procesador duo core x 6
<mimecar> x86 o ARM?
<ubuntutv> no creo que sea x86 porque sino mi tv tendria ventiladores incorpoarados
<mimecar> y si fuera arm no tendría ventilación?
<ubuntutv> si
<ubuntutv> como sucede con los moviles
<ubuntutv> inteligentes
<ubuntutv> ventilacion puede tener pero ventiladores no creo
<ubuntutv> que tenga la tv ni los moviles inteligentes, quizas disipadores del calor
<thisarm> hola, no encuentro el paquete utouch
<ubuntutv> el procesador de la tv  no es duo core es dual core x6
<thisarm> No encuentro ninguno de estos paquetes uTouch y xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<ubuntutv> Desde ubuntu es posible usar esta app que convierte la pc en un servidor multimedia inalambrica para la tv llamada Plex Media Server pero que solo esta para windows y macos x??
<thisarm> No encuentro ninguno de estos paquetes uTouch y xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<thisarm> Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal armhf
<mimecar> ¿estas en un pc?
<thisarm> es una tablet
<mimecar> si estas usando los repositorios de ubuntu para arm es normal que te falten algunas cosas
<thisarm> :D ya encontre el xserver-xorg-input-multitouch en el tic package manager
<thisarm> *synaptic
<mimecar> cómo lo estabas buscando para que no saliera?
<thisarm> igual, pero esta viendo solo en el ubuntu sofware center
<thisarm> *t
<mimecar> el repositorio es el mismo en los dos casos
<thisarm> :D listo funciona el touch de la pantalla
<javier22> hola, podeis ayudarme a instalar los drivers  privativos de una ati?
<javier22> me da este error
<javier22> http://pastebin.com/8PHh7DNJ
<javier22> :(
<Bradford> :(
<MrTulias> ¿No te lo instala lo de controladores adicionales?
<javier22> no aparece ahi
<javier22> me extraño, porque en la 10.04 si que aparecia
<MrTulias> ¿Tienes problemas con la gráfica? Creo que ahora soporta un listado bastante amplio.
<javier22> vale, "googleando"  aparece que es un bug de ubuntu
<javier22> haciendo sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/version.h
<javier22> deja instalarlo
<javier22> pero da error
<MrTulias> Ni idea
<javier22> puedes echarle un ojo al log?
<javier22> http://pastebin.com/mfwsWLxy
<willfrand> Hola
<willfrand> que tal?
<willfrand> Necesito descargar una revista que está en flash, alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<willfrand> Necesito descargar una revista que está en flash, alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<BoF> que revista quieres descargar?
<willfrand> esta
<willfrand> http://www.semana.com/especiales/Transportes/#/1/
<willfrand> alguna idea?'
<boyxD> Hola willfrand
<willfrand> que tal boyxD
<willfrand> necesito descargar una revista que está en flash, tenés alguna idea?
<boyxD> ¿Podés pasarme lo que querés descargar?
<willfrand> http://www.semana.com/especiales/Transportes/#/1/
<willfrand> es esa
<boyxD> A ver.
<willfrand> alguna idea boyxD
<willfrand> ?
<boyxD> Estoy viendo si te puedo ayudar xD
<willfrand> ok boyxD
<boyxD> Lo tengo creo willfrand
<boyxD> xD
<willfrand> que bien
<willfrand> :boyxD
<nick124> hola
<nick124> tengo un problema con ubuntu, resulta que la grafica se calienta 6 grados mas que en windows. ¿sabeis como puedo solucionarlo?
<Bradford> feos
<Drigo> Brazil
<Drigo> \o/
<Drigo> 3 x 0
<Drigo> \o//
<iXaDe> UIHSauihdiashdfashusidhdasida
<iXaDe> fdsfhsadfhouoashdadas
<iXaDe> gnfgsuooihjfohisd
<Drigo> Brazil \o)
<iXaDe> ]asduhsdfhsdfiusdf
<iXaDe> BRAZIL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ES
<Drigo> HASUH
<Drigo> lol
<gpedro> CHUPA! AQUI É BRASIL PORRA!!!!!!!!! TOMA CAMBADA DE FILHO DA PUTA
<gpedro> CHUPA! AQUI É BRASIL PORRA!!!!!!!!! TOMA CAMBADA DE FILHO DA PUTA
<gpedro> CHUPA! AQUI É BRASIL PORRA!!!!!!!!! TOMA CAMBADA DE FILHO DA PUTA
<gpedro> CHUPA! AQUI É BRASIL PORRA!!!!!!!!! TOMA CAMBADA DE FILHO DA PUTA
<gpedro> CHUPA! AQUI É BRASIL PORRA!!!!!!!!! TOMA CAMBADA DE FILHO DA PUTA
<gpedro> CHUPA! AQUI É BRASIL PORRA!!!!!!!!! TOMA CAMBADA DE FILHO DA PUTA
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-23
<SonikkuAmerica> Holas
<LuiX> buenas, gente, mas que una consulta es un pedido de consejos. tengo un rigido particionado asì http://pastebin.com/H5C68e8G. Lo que qiuero hacer es clonar sda6 a sda8, que es un poco más grande. Sé que tengo que usar el comando dd. Alguna recomendación?
<chilicuil> LuiX: solo asegurate que estan desmontadas a la hr de comenzar
<LuiX> chilicuil, sda6 es donde estoy corriendo actualmente el OS. no me va a quedar otro que usar un liveCD/USB?
<chilicuil> LuiX: si, tendras que correr el sistema temporalmente desde un livecd para hacer el copiado
<LuiX> y la cuestión de que son tamaños diferentes, dd resuelve eso solo o le tendría que poner algun parámetro?
<LuiX> me olvidé de nombrarte en la pregunta, chilicuil
<chilicuil> LuiX: la unica condicion es que la particion a donde copias sea por lo menos del mismo tamaño de la otra desde donde copias.., como en tu caso, sd8 es más grande no habra problema
<LuiX> gracias chilicuil, voy a ver qué sale. saludos
<chilicuil> buena suerte, saludos!
<Guest49166> mimecar e avanzado algo resulta que con smplayer poniendo en configuracion alsa (1.8 -HDA NVIDIA) puedo escuchar los videos pero nada mas. como puedo utilizar esos driver para todo el sistema
<Guest49166> quien me puede ayudar?
<greck> yo
<Guest49166> greck sabes algo de driver
<greck> de que periferico
<Guest49166> resulta que con smplayer poniendo en configuracion alsa (1.8 -HDA NVIDIA) puedo escuchar los videos pero nada mas. como puedo utilizar esos driver para todo el sistema
<Guest49166> no tengo sonido en el equipo solo cuando reproduzco video con smplayer
<Guest49166> ejemplo: no tengo audio en los videos de youtube
<Guest49166> voy a reiniciar enseguida vuelvo
<miguel_> ya estoy aqui
<greck> a ver si esto ayuda http://askubuntu.com/questions/356052/how-to-use-alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-without-uninstalling-pulseaudio
<Guest86057> voy a ver
<Guest86057> no me sirvio
<miguel__> por que se escucha smplayer y  lo demas del sistema no se escucha?
<GridCube> puede ser que pavucontrol este enviando todos los otros streams al hdmi en ves del analogo
<miguel__> me puedes explicar eso mas despacio jejejeje
<miguel__> yo necesito el audio en hdmi
<miguel__> solo lo consigo con smplayer
<GridCube> miguel__, abri pavucontrol y mirá a donde está enviando el sonido un programa en ejecucioon
<miguel__> ok voy
<miguel__> me dice conexion de pulseaudio fallida
<miguel__> estoy instalando pulseaudio
<miguel__> ahora me sale una ventana con varias pestañas
<miguel__> reproduccion, grabacion, dispositivos de salida, dispositivos de entrada y configuracion
<miguel__> gridcube como puedo saber esso?
<GridCube> desde pavucontrol. la primer solapa, mientras reproducis un sonido, dice por donde sale el sonido
<GridCube> si es por hdmi dirá hdmi, si es por analogo dirá analogo
<GridCube> y podes cambiarlo desde ahi
<Hervy> buenos días por favor necesti que me ayuden
<Hervy> el dia de hoy encendi mi compu y me sale una pantalla negra co nel mensaje read error que puedo hacer
<Hervy> tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> Hervy, no ves siquiera grub?
<Hervy> nada de nada
<GridCube> tenes un cd o usb para bootear desde ahi=
<Hervy> si el instalado r del ubuntu
<GridCube> pues tratá de bootear ahi y fijate si podes ver el disco principal tuyo
<GridCube> si desde la live session no ves el disco tendras que probar cambiar el puerto donde el disco esta conectado, si eso falla probar consiguiendo un cable de datos nuevo (sea sata o ide) si eso falla tendras que pedir asesoramiento a un tecnico
<Hervy_> lo siento
<GridCube> <GridCube> pues tratá de bootear ahi y fijate si podes ver el disco principal tuyo
<GridCube> <GridCube> si desde la live session no ves el disco tendras que probar cambiar el puerto donde el disco esta conectado, si eso falla probar consiguiendo un cable de datos nuevo (sea sata o ide) si eso falla tendras que pedir asesoramiento a un tecnico
<Hervy> un pequeño inconveniente con el internet
<miguel__> correcto al reproducir sonido en la primera solapa me aparece por que salida sale de hecho hay una barra  que se mueve indicando sonido pero no se oye nada
<miguel__> y tengo el volumen al 100%100
<Hervy> ok ahorita estoy booteando
<miguel__> GridCube de que puede ser?
<GridCube> miguel__, el sonido no está llendo a donde tiene que ir, o te olvidaste de enchufar los parlantes
<successus> salud
<miguel__> los parlantes son los mismos de la tv que estan conectados al hdmi pero con el driver alsa 1.18 si funciona pero solo en smplayer
<Hervy> estoy dentro con la opcion de probar y si le veo a mi sistema de archivos
<Hervy> ahora que hago
<kurama10> miguel__: lo que pasa es que tienes que decirle en la configuraciones de audo de los apps por donde lo va a mandar
<miguel__> como hago eso?
<miguel__> en multimedia tengo puesto hdmi
<Hervy> envie por terminal un fdisk -l
<Hervy> que mas puedo hacer
<kurama10> en los setings del sistema lo puedes hacer
<kurama10> miguel__:
<kurama10> y en la aplicaciones dentro de sus preferencias avanzadas
<miguel__> eso lo tengo hecho me e ido a ajustes multimedia sonido y tengo como salida hdmi
<miguel__> quizas me equivoque pero creo que es cosa de driver
<miguel__> como puedo instalar driver alsa hda 1.18? que son los que utiliza smplayer?
<kurama10> usando apt
<miguel__> cual seria el comando completo?
<miguel__> me pone alsa-base ya está en su versión más reciente
<kurama10> ahora solo selecciona en ves de pulse alsa
<kurama10> todo eso en la configuraciones de tu sistema
<miguel__> solo me aparece servidor de sonido pulseaudio
<everbill> buenas tardes
<everbill> como puedo conectar una impresora punto de venta usando un adaptador paralelo/usb
<everbill> usando cups
<everbill> es que no me la detecta automaticamente el URI el cups
<mimecar> no te lo debería detectar
<everbill> ok no lo hace
<everbill> como puedo entonces introducirlo manualmente
<everbill> o que tengo que introducir tambien
<mimecar> ¿estás seguro que ese "adaptador" funciona?
<everbill> o como lo hago
<everbill> es nuevo
<everbill> acabo de sacarlo del paquete
<everbill> al igual que la impresora, nueva, punto de venta, star
<mimecar> ¿lo has probado en un equipo y sabes que funciona?
<everbill> compre dos
<everbill> y me pasa lo mismo con los dos
<mimecar> busca en la red el nombre del adaptador + ubuntu
<mimecar> normalmente necesitas drivers
<everbill> no encuentro los drivers
<everbill> pero encontre esta referencia
<everbill> Device URI: parallel:/dev/usb/lp0
<everbill> donde guarda el cups las impresoras?
<everbill> porque no se como modificar el URI
<mimecar> ya has buscado el nombre del adaptador + ubuntu?
<everbill> si
<mimecar> aparece información relacionada?
<everbill> es usb to parallel printer cable sabrentt
<everbill> no
<mimecar> entonces lo tienes complicado
<everbill> osea.....
<everbill> windows?
<mimecar> o buscar mejor
<everbill> voy a conseguir mejor un printserver
<everbill> gracias mimecar-awasy
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, no se si alguien podrá ayudarme..
<ivedci89-desktop> uso notas tomboy... y en unity con ubuntu 14.04 me aparecen muchisimos iconos del tomboy en area de notificacion...
<chilicui1> ivedci89-desktop: has revisado si eso se debe a que ejecutas tomboy cada vez?
<chilicui1> no uso tomboy, pero podria ser que como lo lanzas abres una nueva instancia del programa en lugar de usar la existente
<ivedci89-desktop> nono... eso aparece todo el tiempo, en especial cuando busco con el unity...
<chilicui1> ohhh, entonces debe ser un bug de tomboy, sugiero que lo reportes en launchpad
<ivedci89-desktop> ni si squiera lo estoy usando cuando eso ocurre.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-06-23%2020:40:41.png
<chilicui1> mmm, si, parece un bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/1290677
<ivedci89-desktop> no sé cómo reportar... pero no es la primera vez que necesito hacerlo... saldre a comprar y a la vuelto veo si lo logro.
<chilicui1> ivedci89-desktop: no necesitas reportarlo, ya lo hicieron
<chilicui1> esta en el link que puse mas arriba
<chilicui1> ya esta reportado.., ahora poco se puede hacer, solo esperar a que salga una actualizacion que corrija el problema
<ivedci89-desktop> hola ahh ok...
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces no hago nada?
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicui1:
<chilicui1> ivedci89-desktop: no se puede hacer nada mas, hasta que las personas de unity arreglen su programa
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-24
<JoseLuisC> Hola a todos.  Una pregunta: Recuerdo que alguna vez usé un comando que me daba detalles sobre un sitio web, como si usaba Apache, la versión de apache y que CMS usaba. Entre otros.  Pero no recuerdo como era el comando, alguien lo tiene a la mano?  Gracias.
<ivedci89-desktop> JoseLuisC:
<ivedci89-desktop> es posible que sea nmap o wget el comando padre...
<ivedci89-desktop> luego dependera de las opciones que entregues
<DELLtra> dig
<DELLtra> JoseLuisC,  dig
<DELLtra> JoseLuisC,  nmap
<coihue> wget novia
<JoseLuisC> No, también los he usado y esos no son
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien puede ver este video? porque un amigo me dice que no puede verlo y está al otro lado de la ciudad...
<ivedci89-desktop> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNmwC-ehUVA
<JoseLuisC> Yo lo veo...
<ivedci89-desktop> hay modo de evitar que se borren archivos desde nautilus? o al menos que no se pueda vaciar papelera?
<JoseLuisC> ivedci89-desktop, Le quitas permisos al usuario en las carpetas que no quiera que borre
<ivedci89-desktop> http://frannoe.blogspot.com.ar/2010/08/una-forma-facil-de-impedir-el-borrado.html encontre esto y funciona de lujos si antepongo la opcion -R
<jabarFed> hola
<jabarFed> alguien por aqui?
<jabarFed> que hay de nuevo?
<jabarFed> estoy solo?
<jabarFed> alguien sabe java?
<clasico> hola como estan
<jordi_> Hola. Me gustaría saber si hay  alguna forma de que los controladores libres ati funcionen más o menos como los privativos
<jordi_> tengo una ati hd3450
<Guest56814> GridCube eres muy bueno me has arreglado el pc ya tengo sonido por hdmi  ole ole ole
<Guest56814> hoy e encendido el pc y repeti los pasos que me dijiste ayer y hoy si a funcionado
<Guest56814> e ido a control de volumen a la primera solapa y e vuelto a elegir la salida de audio mientras hay sonido en reproduccion. Muchas gracias  GridCube
<Guest10947> GridCube muchas gracias por lo de ayer al final me funciono ok
<GridCube> Guest10947, ?
<Guest10947> tenia  problemas con el sonido hdmi
<Guest10947> me has salvado de poner win
<Guest10947>  ers de m?
<Guest10947> Te acuerdas de mi?
<Guest10947> ya solo me queda un error por solucionar
<Guest10947> nvidia-settings me guarda la configuracion de todo menos de underscan, y no se  porque no me guarda la configuracion de ese punto en concreto
<sky_fy> quien puede indicar buenos canales en lingua espanhola?
<GridCube> sky_fy, para charlar simplemente podes pasarte a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<sky_fy> hmm
<sky_fy> bueno
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Guest90954> ayuda con underscan
<kurama10> wenas wenas
<r0ber> buenas tardes
<r0ber> estoy super rayado porque llevo toda la tarde intentar hacer correr correctamente xdebug con netbeans, ya que ya lo he hecho en varias ocasiones en otras máquinas
<r0ber> pero no doy con ello
<uplink> holla, alguien aca sabe por que no se puede upgradear acestream-engine en ubuntu 14?
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-25
<nicknamer> hola
<nicknamer> alguien sabe C o conoce alguna sala de C en español?
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  B.tardes !
<x-mint> alguno utiliza terminator ?
<Juju_> Hola :D Necesito (ya que en google no lo encuentro) que alguien me explique en castellano como uno el Audio Interno y el Micrófono con qjackctl. Mil Gracias
<nahuel_> buenos dias para todos: pregunta concreta tengo problema con el instalador de soulseekqt, ya di permisos intente variantes de consola y demas tutoriales, alguien puede dar una mano, solo una, si no puede escribir, desde ya muchas gracias
<nahuel_> por cierto distro ubun 14.04
<Juju_> na
<Juju_> necesito alguien que sepa usar qjackctl
<Juju_> porfi
 * x-mint  bye!
<nahuel_> AGRADESCO  aportes sobre la instalacion de soulsek qt, hace buen tiempo que no logro realizar la instalacion. muchas gracias comunidad.
<successus> salud
<roger_35> Hola como va
<roger_35> alguien sabe que comando se usa para reconfigurar el Gdm? quisiera cambiarle el theme
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando? (no se usa GDM)
<roger_35> tengo un lubuntu 14
<roger_35> pasa que le instale el gdm
<mimecar> ¿de los repositorios oficiales de Ubuntu?
<roger_35> si
<roger_35> le instale el gnome tmb
<roger_35> q me conviene hacer?
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa GDM desde hace tiempo
<roger_35> no me acuerdo el programa q remplaza al gdm pero si es mejor instalo ese
<roger_35> aha
<mimecar> las versiones de Gnome 3.x se pueden modificar poco
<roger_35> entonces qusiera desintalar el gdm e instalar el nuevo
<roger_35> ok
<kurama10> recuerda que el gdm es para tu pantalla de logeo por asi llamarlo
<roger_35> si pero tenia ganas de cambiarle el theme
<roger_35> sea cual sea el programa de sesiones
<kurama10> Gnome Desktop Manager
<roger_35> quiero ponerle mas colrido a gusto
<roger_35> colorido
<roger_35> aha
<successus> GatoLoko: o/
<GatoLoko> successus :p
<roger_35> osea me recomiendan instalar el otro q no es gdm
<roger_35> ayuda
<roger_35> como hago para desinstalar todo el gdm e instalar el programa mas actual de sessiones
<mimecar> cambia el gestor de sesiones, no lo quites
<roger_35> estoy desinstalando gdm e instalando LightDm
<roger_35> voy bien?
<mimecar> ten cuidado o te quedarás sin paquetes importantes
<roger_35> entonces que hago
<roger_35> dejo el gdm y me paso a instalar LightDm
<mimecar> cuando acabes reinstala el metapaquete de xubuntu
<roger_35> lubuntu
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<roger_35> el metapaquete te refieres al GDM=
<roger_35> ?
<mimecar> lubuntu-desktop
<nahuel_> buenas tardes aprovecho que hay actividad : por favor necesito si alguien puede ayudarme a instalar archivo ejecutable de soulsek qt, muchisimas gracias
<greck> i que no sabes?
<guampa> nahuel_: hay clientes de soulseek en los repositorios, si instalas software de cualquier lado estas comprometiendo la seguridad de tu sistema, suponiendo que logres hacerlo andar en primer lugar
<nahuel_> guampa, pude hacer andar soulsek mucho tiempo sin ningun tipo de problema ya que la mismo distro qt esta preparada para ubuntu,
<nahuel_> cuando actualize la distro el mismo no quedo en la actualizacion
<nahuel_> cosa e mandinga
<nahuel_> Greck, lo que sucede es q tengo el instalador pero no se ejecuta, intente desde consola, sin lograrlo. eso tambien me tiene en la duda tiene todos los permisos para correr pero nada
<greck> lo has compilado?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<nahuel_> alguien me puede ayudar a compilar soulsek por favor. gracccciiasss
<ignacio> Hola a todos
<ignacio> Alguien tiene gnome 3.12?
<ignacio> Tengo un problema
<ignacio> Algunas ventanas no tienen bordes, es normal?
<ignacio> http://pbrd.co/UKCZCR
<Guest39722> hola
<Guest39722> quien tiene PDF Studio pro con el serial
<Guest39722> o el estandar
<nahuel_> buenas noches para todos, algun samaritano que preste ayuda para compilar en playonlinux por favor, desde ya muchas gracias
<Guest39722> eee
<nahuel_> ningun samaritano que no este tan atareado para ayudar a un newbie desvalido
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-26
<coihue> Alguien sabe como cambiar el origen de los Lugares de nautilus?
<Kyou> saludos
<Kyou> alguien por aqui?
<Guest64916> no puedo instalar linux en mi nuevo portatil
<Nobuo> no puedo instalar linux en mi nuevo portatil de ninguna manera
<Nobuo> :(
<Nobuo> incluso he borrado el windows preinstalado para asegurarme que no fuera el W8 que me lo estubiera impidiendo de alguna forma
<Nobuo> pero ni con esas
<successus> salud
<idroj07> Hola buenas. Tengo un problema.
<idroj07> Enchufe un teclado a mi portatil (el cual ya tiene el suyo propio incrustado) y ahora cada vez que inicio ubuntu algunas teclas tienen caracteres distintos. Tengo que cambiar la distribución del teclado a ingles, escribir en mayusculas y al cabo del rato vuelve cada tecla a su lugar. Si inicio sesión de invitado no ocurre. Que puedo hacer para solucionarlo? Puedo borrar alguna configuración de mi carpeta home?
<T383NH3> #join php-es
<successus> salud
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo configurada una maquina virtual con una interfaz vboxnet creada en virtualbox
<anikras> pero mi maquina cliente no recibe dirección IP
<anikras> he modificado /etc/network/interfaces
<anikras> auto eth1     iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Booter> buenas
<coihue> Buenas!
<Booter> me he instalado Ubuntu 14.04 en mi portatil nuevo y veo que aún cuando le dije que instale Ubuntu en todo el disco duro entero me ha guardado una particion de 500MB cuyo punto de montaje es /boot/efi
<Booter> mi pregunta es si puedo borrarla o no esa particion, es que veo que me arranca más lentamente de lo habitual y creo que es por algo relacionado
<Booter> es decir, des de que arranco el portatil hasta que sale el logo de Ubuntu passan casi 30segundos
<Booter> y eso no es normal
<Booter> he probado distintas configuraciones del SETUP de la BIOS pero todos van casi igual de lentas
<Booter> alguien tiene alguna idea sobre este tema?
<Booter> he accedido des de Ubuntu a /boot/efi y veo que ahí hay instalado el grub, así que imagino que seria mala idea borrarla ahora
<Booter> pues estoy por instalarlo de nuevo porque a lo mejor es el arranque por EFI que hace que sea lento
<Booter> supongo que tendré que configurar la BIOS y dejarla en modo Legacy noseque en vez de UEFI y entonces instalar Ubuntu
<Booter> espero que sea eso, voy a instalar de nuevo, entraré con el LIVE CD si alguien cree que me estoy equivocando que lo diga porfavor. Hasta ahora!
<coihue> Tampoco es mal tiempo 30 seg...
<Booter> buenas, tan solo cambiando la configuracion del SETUP de la BIOS poniendolo a Legacy en vez de EFI me arranca unos segundos mas rapido
<Booter> en total passan unos 25segundos des de que pulso el botón hasta que me entra en el escritorio
<Booter> vosotros pensáis que si lo instalado en ese modo directamente me irá aún más rápido o no vale la pena?
<Booter> alguien ha experimentado con eso alguna vez?
<Booter> pues he reinstalado sin el UEFI activado, ahora no tengo la particion de /boot/efi y sin embargo me sigue pasando lo mismo
<Booter> es como si el grub no arrancara bien, de hecho ni siquiera sale el menú
<Booter> sale el color del grup en los margenes pero con un rectangulo negro que cubre practicamente toda la pantalla
<Booter> y eso dura más de 10 segundos
<Booter> nadie tiene idea de lo que puede ser, no?
<miguel> hola a todos el driver nvidia me da un error dice que me falta nvidia-application-prof
<miguel>        iles-340.17-key-documentation
<miguel> y por eso no me guarda la configuracion
<DELLtra> nas o/
<MrTulias> \o
 * x-mint  b.noches!!
<chulis> alguien me podris decir como puedo eliminar un carpeta? escribo su y contraseña en terminal para ser root pero un asi no puedo eliminar una carpeta
<chulis> estoy con xubuntu
<guampa> que comando usas, y que error te tira?
<chulis> boton derecho pero aparece tenue ls opcion de eliminar
<chulis> estoy leyendo en ggogle algo de usar nautilus
<Artemis3> no puedes usar su
<chulis> si pero no sirve de nada
<Artemis3> es sudo -i
<Artemis3> o -s
<chulis> los solucione con nautilus
<chulis> gracias
<Booter> saludos
<Booter> alguien sabe que signfica este mensaje de algunos dispositivos que muestra la herramienta lshw-gtk: (x) este dispositivo ha sido reclamada.   ¿?
<Booter> reclamado*
<Artemis3> creo que eso es cuando un modulo lo esta usando o no
<Booter> ah vale
<Booter> gracias
<Lopulus> hola gente, necesito ayuda para habilitar un modem para laburar con nicotine
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-27
<x-kap3> Hola alguien me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo en virtual box  me muestra los siguiente :
<x-kap3> http://pastebin.com/NZp23jHp
<x-kap3> Hay alguien aqui?
<successus> salud
<Booter> saludos
<Booter> alguien sabe formas para hacer que sea mas rapido el arranque de ubuntu?
<Booter> cuanto os tarda a vosotros?
<Booter> a mi me tarda más de 30 segundos y se supone que tengo un buen portatil
<Booter> he configurado el grub para que solo aparezca durante 1 segundo, pero lo que tarda es lo de después
<Booter> tambien he hecho que no salga el 'quiet squash', y ahora solo salen letras pero sigue siendo igual de lento
<Booter> hay un momento que las letras dejan de salir y se queda parado unos 10 segundos o almenos
<ramon_> hola a todos, soy un colaborador del proyecto krita, gimp y mypaint . me gustaría entender mejor como manejar git. algun canal especializado para eso? yo soy ilustrador y en ingles ya conozco, me interesa en español
<guampa> ramon_: alis no reporta git-es, creo que no hay un canal de git en español en esta red al menos
<ramon_> guampa: gracias, eso me temía. mi caso es muy partcular, el de un usuario gráfico que se mete en camisa de once varas con el debugging de las aplicaciones. creo que se podrían conseguir más usuarios si se formara más gente en esto, me lo apunto para la siguiente charla
<guampa> puede ser ramon_, cualquier cosa si queres podes intentar en #ubuntu-es-cafe encontrar alguien que le interese
<Xago> hola amigos,...estoy buscando hacer búsquedas con zgrep, donde pueda ingresarle varios parámetros. Cuál sería la estructura correcta?
<MrTulias> Xago, zgrep [ grep_options ] [ -e ] pattern filename... según man. Las opciones vienen en man grep
<Xago> MrTulias, siiiii.....lo encontré, gracias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-28
<chen01> Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, voy a montar un servidor de virtualziacion el PROMOX y ahí quisiera virtualziar varios servicios como correo, DNS navegacion, pero tengo una duda en que quisiera montar un servidor para que los usuarios se conecten desde la casa mediante modem, Point to Point, pero no si si el servidor PROMOX  me reconocera cuando monte ubuntu los modem el sistema
<usuario> hola
<chen01> hol
<Mancinas> aqui me pueden dar ayuda?
<Mancinas> necesito instalar el
<Mancinas> servicio dhcp en ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Mancinas> o lst
<Mancinas> hola?
<Mancinas> hey
<Mancinas> gracicas
<Mancinas> gracias
<Mancinas> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenos dias/tardes/noches, alguien me puede dar una mano, estoy migrando un WAMP a un LAMP y tengo problemas para instalar LAMP, no me queda funcionando, me queda solo apache instlado, no me permite ingresar a PHPMyAdmin
<CarlosNeyPastor> He intentado varios metodos en distintas paginas pero no he podido
<CarlosNeyPastor> El equipo es un Notebook con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS de 64 Bit
 * x-mint  bb.días
 * x-mint  dew!!
<successus> en ubuntu se van actualizando los mesa?
<successus> o es como el kernel, que se queda con el que sale
<successus> hablo sin añadir ppa ni nada
<roger_35> hol
<roger_35> tengo un problema , el lubuntu me demora un poco mas en iniciar, hay alguna forma de restaurar como cuando recien instalado?
<roger_35> join #debian-es
<ignacio> Hola, necesito ayuda, mi mac con ubuntu 14.04 no tiene sonido, aquí está el alsa-sound test http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=372c130b4b5adfc3d3b5304481ca738a7756cc8e
<Allan1097> Hola
<Allan1097> @uBOTu-fr
<Allan1097> esta alguien?
<mimecar> Allan1097, ?
<Allan1097> mime
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-06-29
<picko> hola - necesito instalar  Ubuntu en un ordenador sin display ni teclado, sin cables de red, pero tengo un usb wifi
<miguel_> hola
<Guest58062> Hola,me gustaria instalar el driver de ati, el descargado de su web y sigo una guia de la web ubuntuguia
<Guest58062> y me dice k primero borre el que tengo que desinstalar el que tengo pero no se hacerlo
<Guest58062> llevo el que me proporciona ubuntu 14.04 en software y actualizaciones-->controladores adicionales
<Guest58062> me sabrian ayudar?
<luis_> hola
<luis_> alguien sabe como actulizar xubuntu tengo la 11.04 pero no medeja actualizar a la vercion siguiente
<luis_> hola
<luis_> hi
<luis_> unload whois
<luis_> clear
<luis_> ok
<luis_> hola Exio4
<luis_> hoa juanhillo
<juanhillo> hola buenas noches
<luis_> tengo problemas con mi xubuntu
<luis_> no puedo actualizarlo
<juanhillo> pues estamo igual
<luis_> me marca errores
<luis_> con el server de canonical
<juanhillo> alguien mme puede ayudar con la instalacion de ubunttu juntu a win 8
<luis_> no puedo actualizar el os ni aplocaciones
<luis_> que requieres
<juanhillo> no puedo instalar ubuntu
<juanhillo> al bootear desde usb me pone: no such device
<luis_> intentlo desde un cd o cambia el arranque desde el bios
<juanhillo> ya hice todo todo eso
<juanhillo> alguien que me pueda ayudar por favor
<luis_> mmmm yo comun mente uso cd para evitar eso hay una opcion cuando lo cargas en pendriver
<luis_> es wige
<juanhillo> como se usa
<juanhillo> lo acabo de intentar con el dvd y pone lo mmismo
<luis_> al ejecutar el usb desde windows te aparecen los archivos de echo se descargar contodo el ubuntu
<luis_> y la otra es crear el pendriver de arraque de ubuntu
<juanhillo> pues sabe que sera
<juanhillo> ya habia instalado antes y todo bien
<luis_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geKP-umVmlI
<luis_> pues quien sabe que esta pasando con linux
<luis_> yo que me agrada mas que windows
<juanhillo> ok gracias
<luis_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFp8ttWOukw
<luis_> checalos te pueden ayudar en algo
<luis_> hola ricky
<luis_> como estas
<luis_> sabras por que no se puede actualizar ubuntu
<luis_> hola
<luis_> bye
 * x-mint  b.días
<miguel> hola a todos. tengo unos cascos bluetooth que al conectarlos a los 3 segundos se desconecta solo.  pero si lo conecto a otro aparato que no sea el pc no le ocurre eso
<miguel> a alguien mas le a pasado? necesito usarlos
<moises> hola
<mimecar> hola
<moises> soy nuevo en ubuntu, me encanta este Sistema operativo
<moises> He tenido unos problemas con ubuntu, se colgo el sistema en 3 ocasiones diferentes. A alguno tambien le ha ocurrido
<moises> aparte no encuentro un programa adecuado para descargar videos de youtube. Alguien conoce que software es ideal para descargar por playlist.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<moises> hola mimecar
<moises> estoy usando el ultimo, no hace mucho lo he descargado
<mimecar> 14.04 ?
<moises> si
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<moises> si tambien, por alguna razón a veces se a colgado. He incluso cuando a veces entro a Youtube, no reproduce el audio, sino hasta que reinicio el PC
<mimecar> ¿estás usando PPA?
<moises> ¿que es PPA? no sabria decirlo si lo estoy usando.
<mimecar> son repositorios externos a Ubuntu
<enyel> somebody help me?
<moises> esos se descargan con las actualizaciones? Porque si actualizo el sistema.
<enyel> please
<enyel> alguien me ayuda estoy cansado?
<mimecar> no, los PPA se suelen añadir por consola
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<enyel> moises o mimecar pueden ayudarme?
<enyel> porfavor
<mimecar> enyel, sin decir el problema que tienes, no
<enyel> lo siento
<enyel> tengo 2 sistemas operativos instalados  windows y ubuntu con lxde y ubuntu no se apaga solos e queda cargando que puedo hacer ?
<moises> hola enyel, bueno yo no se si yo pueda ayudarte, ya que soy nuevo en Linux
<enyel> estoy apagando mi pc forzado eso podria dañarme hardware
<enyel> ok moises
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has puesto?
<enyel> 13.14
<mimecar> 13.10 ?
<enyel> pera dejame leer el cd es algo asi soy nuevo tanbn
<enyel> en gnu linux
<mimecar> si tienes la 13.10 tendrás que actualizar a la 13.04
<mimecar> 14.04
<enyel> mimecar dice ubuntu13.04
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene soporte
<mimecar> guarda los datos importantes en un disco externo y actualiza / instala la 14.04
<moises> una consulta mimecar Ubuntu al actualizarlo por ejemplo de la ver. 13.04, se actualiza al 14.04. Oh hay que instalar todo de nuevo?
<mimecar> actualizas a la 13.10 y después a la 14.04
<enyel> pero me funcionaba bien
<enyel> mimecar puedo actualizarlo sin el cd verdad?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> tienes que actualizar si quieres soporte, aunque te funcione
<enyel> entonces debo actualizarlo a 13.10 y luego a 14.04?
<mimecar> si no quieres instalar de nuevo, sí
<moises> mimecar, entonces no hay necesidad de hacer instalaciones de cero. Lo pregunto porque habia leido que la distro Ubuntu, cada 6 meses sale una nueva versión y eso requeria instalar desde cero
<mimecar> no hace falta pero guarda una copia de tus datos en un disco externo
<enyel> mimecar el soporte lo dan automatico o como lo solicito?
<enyel> cuando este actualizado
<mimecar> si la versión de Ubuntu que usas tiene soporte puedes preguntar en el canal
<enyel> mimecar ultima pregunta luego de actualizarlo alguna recomendacion?
<mimecar> en principio no
<enyel> mimecar graxias hasta luego
<MrTulias> Para actualizar ,este es un buen post (creo) http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/179430
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos antes
<enyel> MrTulias graxias lo leere
<moises> Otra consulta amigos, conoceran que programa usar para descargar videos de Youtube. Un program como atube catcher, que descarga por playlist
<enyel> ok adios suerte
<mimecar> por lista no, para descargar los archivs directos sí
<moises> ¿que programa es?
<mimecar> Firefox
<moises> firefox no es solo un navegador, como puedo usarlo para descarga de youtube?
<mimecar> tienes muchas extensiones que te permiten descargar vídeos
<moises> y donde encuentro esas extensiones?
<mimecar> descargalas desde el listado de extensiones que tiene firefox
<moises> donde encuentro eso?
<mimecar> Menú de Firefox, complementos
<moises> acabo de encontrarlo, voy a instalarlo
<mimecar> has encontrado las extensiones
<mimecar> pero no la extensión concreta
<moises> si ahi estoy viendo un add youtube
<moises> si ya lo añadi
<moises> gracias mimecar
 * x-mint  b.noches?
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> tengo un pequeño problemilla con unos permisos
<manel2020> estoy intentando ejecutar este comando sudo chown -R root /media/usuario/elements1/.*
<manel2020> pero no hace nada
<manel2020> esperaba que me cambiase el propietario de todos los arvhivos y carpetas de la unidad usb
<manel2020> pero no lo hace y no se porque, ni tengo claro como resolverlo
<mimecar> lo raro sería que te funcionara
<zapatoff> ubuntu 14.04 , tuve instalados nvidia-current ahora nouveau, me quedé sin unity , panel ,etc, Instalé lubuntu-desktop y gdm y me funcionó. Volví a tener unity y reinstale ubuntu-desktop y ubuntu-session al encontrar un post que limpiaba algun fichero conf
<zapatoff> ahora el problema que tengo es que cuando el ordenador suspende por inactividad al despertarlo veo la pantalla de lightdm sin mi fondo de pantalla pero no responde ni raton ni teclado , tengo que desconectar el portatil
<zapatoff> con este comando recuperé unity y compiz: dcof reset -f /org/compiz/
<mimecar> sabes lo que hace el comando?
<zapatoff> no un reset?
<mimecar> reinicia las claves del registro que usa gnome
<zapatoff> ah, de acuerdo
<zapatoff> los post que he visto con el problema del cuelgue al despertar sesión estan relacionados con nvidia y dicen de instalar los drivers propietarios
<zapatoff> pero creo que si lo hago volveré a romper compiz / unity
<mimecar> usas las funciones de suspensión?
<zapatoff> no hay solucion con los driver abiertos nouveau
<zapatoff> si suspendo yo se recupera bien
<mimecar> entonces desactiva la suspensión automática
<zapatoff> si es por inactividad es cuado al despertar está colgado
<zapatoff> tambien podría hacer eso... pero es un poco triste no?
<mimecar> depende
<mimecar> si tienes tiempo libre para perderlo
<mimecar> o quieres arreglar el problema
<zapatoff> hombre quería arreglar el problema, igual ahora tampoco tengo mucho tiempo y aunque es un problema engorroso tampoco es grave como cuando se me rompió unity por la m de los drivers nvidia la mezcla de 64bit y 32bit etc etc
<mimecar> por instalar los drivers de nvidia no se puede romper el sistema
<mimecar> lo más probable es que desinstalaras un paquete crítico del sistema y se fuera medio sistema detras
<mimecar> revisa los logs en /var/log
<zapatoff> creo que era por alguna librería libmesa rota version 32bits en vez de 64bits algo que tenía de openjdk, estuve purgando paquetes pero no había manera de quedar en una situacion estable
<zapatoff> ok miraré /var/log gracias
<manel2020> no entiendo que le ocurre al samba... necesito compartir una carpeta en red... y resulta complicado.
<manel2020> me permite compartirla y se me muestra el recurso, pero no me permite acceder al recurso por falta de permisos y/clave
<Xfa> Ubuntu ya no es el mismo :(
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ivedci89> exit
<miguel> hola, que raro adobe flash player se queda en la version 11 para linux
<miguel> y un juego de facebook me pide la version 12
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-22
<successus> salud
 * merrick  buenas... 
<successus> salud o/
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-23
<modem1> hola a todos! alguno con disponibilidad de ayudarme?
<modem1> tengo un modem usb Huawel E3131, el cual me lo reconoce como CD de datos y no como dispositivo de banda ancha movil
<modem1> uso Xubuntu 14.04
<Jakeukalane> yo no puedo ayudarte, lo siento
<Jakeukalane> a ver si hay más gente
<Jakeukalane> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
 * merrick  b.días !?
<ricard_> alguien sabe porque no me sale xmp en la bios,puede ser debido a que la ram no tiene esa opcion
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Hejkki> hola a todos
<ricard_> guampa, perdoname por el mal entendido de ayer
<guampa> nada que perdonar ricard_, no es nada personal
<ricard_> gracias
<ricard_> adios voy a ubuntu-es-cafe
<Hejkki> ..? :o
<rasalghul_> Hola, que versión de VirtualBox me recomiendan para ubuntu 14.04.2 ya que tengo instalada 4.3.28 y tengo bastantes cuelgues en el sistema
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<ricard_> hay alguna manera de recuperar programas que he perdido al intentar instalar cpu-g?
<MarioMey> Estuve, durante un buen rato, intentando matar a dos procesos DUROS. pd-extended y pd-watchdog.
<MarioMey> Quedaron "colgados". Ni killall, ni kill -9
<MarioMey> Ni kill -HUP
<MarioMey> Cuando estaba a punto de reiniciar... cerré la terminal y, al rato, veo que habían desaparecido.
<MarioMey> ¿Es posible que un proceso quede zombie por dejar la terminal abierta?
<ivedci89> hola hace varios dias que tengo un problemilla no grave pero si MUY MUY molesto y no puedo dar con la solucion ni el motivo, el problema es que a ratos en el raton, es como que se corre su punto de accion hacia abajo en la pantalla entonces al dar clic a los botones de (por ejemplo) pestañas de firefox, no hace nada, porque en realidad estas clicando sobre la pagina... lo hace con todas las aplicaciones hasta que las minimizas o redimensionas. ocupo ub
<ivedci89> hola hace varios dias que tengo un problemilla no grave pero si MUY MUY molesto y no puedo dar con la solucion ni el motivo, el problema es que a ratos en el raton, es como que se corre su punto de accion hacia abajo en la pantalla entonces al dar clic a los botones de (por ejemplo) pestañas de firefox, no hace nada, porque en realidad estas clicando sobre la pagina... lo hace con todas las aplicaciones hasta que las minimizas o redimensionas. ocupo ub
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-24
<ricard_> hola porque en el canal harware me sale el mensage canot send to channel
<ricard_> merrick, tienes idea?
<ricard> porque me pone en el canal hardware canot send channel?
<successus> salud o/
<merrick> ~
 * merrick  B.D.
<herrkin> saludos comunidad ubuntu-es, necesito ayuda, me esta pasando algo muy extra;o en mi maquina
<herrkin> agregue mi usuario a dialout, cerre sesion, cuando quise volver a entrar no me abren los menus de unity
<herrkin> ni el del costado de las apps ni el de arriba que muestra el reloj y los menus de las apps
<herrkin> si entro con otro usuario si muestra todo
<successus> salud
<lucero>  bueno ,despues de averiguar que el codigo de region que pertenece a mi lectora es numero 2...ningun reproductor quiere reproducir video...me pueden ayudar? quizas hay una mala config en el archivo fstab? alguna idea?
<lucero>  gnomeplayer enpieza a intentar reproducir y despues se detiene...smplayer directamente no reproduce y VLC tampoco
<lucero> alguna idea? estoy con lubuntu ,aunque eso no creo que tenga nada que ver
<merrick> a alguien con el repositorio de spotify... le falla ?
<Guest31993> +r #raspberrypi
<Guest31993> + r #raspberrypi
<Guest31993> hola ...alguien ha tenido problemas al instalar ubuntu en raspberry pi?
<Guest31993> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Guest31993> -
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-25
<kiuby> hola
<kiuby> hola, hay alguien aqui?
<hkkkfe> Salut
<hkkkfe> Esto es mui incómodo desde el celular con el android
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-26
<roger_35> o
<kevin_> ocupo ayuda Urgente
<mapps> hola
<overridemmx> hola
<ricard> hola a todos le doy a acerca de este equipo y no me sale nada
<ricard> no tengo la opcion de configuracion del sistema tampoco
<gabriel-artigue> acabo de instalar Ubuntu Server 5.10 para dar un uso nuevo a un viejo PC de 1998; aunque seleccioné el teclado en español, al intentar utilizar acentos hay un problema:
<guampa> 5.10 ?
<gabriel-artigue> presiono la tecla del acento, después presiono una vocal, y no sale nada; en su lugar, el ordenador espera que pulse a ciegas tres o cuatro teclas y solo entonces pone en pantalla la vocal acentuada; ¿cómo se corrige eso? muchas gracias
<gabriel-artigue> cinco punto diez, sí, sí
<guampa> porque no instalas una version que tenga soporte actualmente?
<gabriel-artigue> oh
<gabriel-artigue> saber por qué no hago eso no me ayudará a resolver el problema
<gabriel-artigue> pero tu manera de plantear el asunto es un caso de la falacia de las muchas preguntas
<guampa> que linda que es la epistemologia
<gabriel-artigue> si yo respondo a por qué no tengo instalada una versión que tenga soporte actualmente, legitimo la afirmación: yo no tengo una versión que tiene soporte actualmente
<guampa> nomas te sugiero porque es cierto, esa version ya no tiene soporte
<guampa> y simplemente queria saber si habia una razon especifica por la que no instalabas una mas reciente
<gabriel-artigue> tengo instalado Ubuntu Server 15.04, con la que no tengo este problema
<gabriel-artigue> la razón por la que instalé el 5.10 la dije en mi primera frase
<guampa> ok, veo que esto va a ser dificil, y tengo otras cosas que hacer, suerte
<gabriel-artigue> gracias por buscar excusas para no intentar ayudarme
<gabriel-artigue> suerte a ti también, amigo
<guampa> x nada
<usuario> hola
<usuario> como hago que mi terminal de los ordenadores de la junta de andalucia funcione bien ?
<usuario> hay alguien
<usuario> ?'?
<Dinosaurio> Basque: eta?
<MrTulias> y
<donostiarra> ? Dinosaurio
<Dinosaurio> pues nada...
<Dinosaurio> solo eso...
<Basque> no sabes pronunciar las S
<Dinosaurio> no, no...
<Dinosaurio> lo decía por lo que tenéis en el norte
<Basque> Basque:  significa vasco,del país vasco
<Dinosaurio> pues eso, lo decía por cierta banda
<Dinosaurio> si todavía existe
<Dinosaurio> es que cuando paso de cataluña a Canabria, rodeo todo Euskadi para evitar a la banda
<Basque> creo que no existe,como tampoco existe el gal,batallón vasco español,o grupos paramilitares...eso ya es del pasado
<Dinosaurio> seguro...
<Dinosaurio> Basque: ?
<Basque> dime dino
<Dinosaurio> no es peligroso?
<Basque> me recuerdas al anuncio danonino
<Basque> xD
<Danonino> a ver si no me ponen una lapa cuando pase
<gabriel-artigue> Ubuntu Server 5.10, en un hardware de 1998, en vim las vocales acentuadas salen después de presionar el acento, la vocal, y luego a ciegas tres o cuatro teclas cualesquiera
<Danonino> me fío
<MrTulias> No se puede salir sin el chaleco antibombas, sí :p
<gabriel-artigue> en ese hardware de 1998 ese problema no existe en nano
<Danonino> MrTulias: Me lo temía
<Danonino> MrTulias: Llevaré una ametralladora de rodillo en el techo del coche
<MrTulias> lo mejor
<gabriel-artigue> en Ubuntu Server 15, con hardware actual, ese problema no existe con ningún editor; ¿cómo se explica esa anomalía? ¿cómo se resuelve? tengo que utilizar ese ordenador tan viejo, y no me acepta un OS más actual
<Basque> no creo que se sea tan ofensivo como en el calderón,no te preocupes
<Danonino> jodo vasco
<Danonino> a ti alguna vez te han dado de hostias los bandidos? pregunta seria
<Basque> todas benditas
<Basque> aprende ubuntu,te vendrá bien para no desfasar :/
<Danonino> Basque: Desfasar?
<Basque> salirse de fase
<Danonino> escucha esto, tal vez te guste mi música, por donde yo vivo 11 meses al año se escucha mucho
<Danonino> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQmO-WfEkk4
<gabriel-artigue> ¿hola?
<Basque> O_o
<Danonino> South will raise again
<Danonino> Eso creo, vamos
<Danonino> Es que vivo en Texas
<MrTulias> gabriel-artigue, ni idea, pero... ¿El problema es sólo con vim o con cualquier editor de texto?
<gabriel-artigue> acabo de comprobar que solo pasa con Vim (y en hardware viejo, de 1998)
<gabriel-artigue> esta mañana aún no lo había cotejado con ningún otro editor
<gabriel-artigue> y un dato más, para aumentar lo sobrenatural del asunto :)
<gabriel-artigue> ese problema solo se da con vim, en el hardware viejo, y con un teclado conectado por PS2 o por USB, pero ese problema no existe si me conecto a esa computadora por SSH y tecleo desde otra máquina
<gabriel-artigue> o sea que vim se comporta de dos maneras diferentes, en función de si el input viene de un teclado conectado directamente a al ordenador, o si el input viene por SSH; a que es extraño
<MrTulias> Si sólo es con vim quizás vayan por ahí los tiros (o el servidor, los programas implicados), si fuera fallo del teclado fallaría en todos, supongo. No creo que pueda ayudar, no domino el tema
<gabriel-artigue> gracias por tu interés de todas maneras
<gabriel-artigue> pero es raro que por SSH ese problema no exista; aun en vim
<Danonino> qué opináis de los Estados Confederados?
<Danonino> Aquí una buena tesis http://www.mediavida.com/foro/off-topic/estados-confederados-algunos-datos-538444
<Danonino> Nadie lo apoya?
<Danonino> Los negros son negros para hacer contraste con el algodón
<gabriel-artigue> ¿ese comentario no quedará para siempre en el log público del IRC de Ubuntu en español?
<mimecar> re
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> :)
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-27
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * merrick  B. días.
<nelson_> buenas
<nelson_> alguien me puede ayudar baje nicotine para bajar musica
<nelson_> ya lo tengo conectado al servidor y coloco el nombre del grupo me salen las opciones
<nelson_> pero le doy descargar y se queda en buscando ip y no conecta no descarga nadaa
<nelson_> alguien me puede ayudar baje nicotine para bajar musica
<nelson_>  ya lo tengo conectado al servidor y coloco el nombre del grupo me salen las opciones
<nelson_>  pero le doy descargar y se queda en buscando ip y no conecta no descarga nadaa
<anrafel> hola buenos dias, soy usuario nuevo, necesito algo de ayuda por favor. estoy tratando de instalar un navegador con la terminal todo va bien hasta que me pide contraseña y no me deja escribir nada, como escribo la contraseña si no puedo digitar
<anrafel> el navegador es maxthon
<nelson_> XD
<anrafel> disculpe no, soy nuevo
<nelson_> la contraseña no se marca
<nelson_> como escrita pero alli esta
<nelson_> coloca tu clave normal y presiona enter
<anrafel> muchas gracias ya lo estoy haciendo.
<anrafel> muchas gracias es muy amable
<nelson_> tambien puedes usar el centro de software de ubuntu alli puedes ver la infinidad de programas y comparar las opciones q te dan
<anrafel> gracias de nuevo
<successus> salud o/
<ricard> hola en la bios me pone que la memoria es de 1600mhz,pero en la terminal me pone que es de 1400mhz que es a lo que va de velocidad es normal?
<ricard> guampa, que opinas?
<ricard> le hago caso a la bios o a la terminal?
<ricard> GridCube, una ayuda?
<ricard> porfavor es para saber si tengo que reclamar o no?
<ricard> como se llama el otro canal donde puedo preguntar?
<ricard> ubuntu-cafe?
<ricard> chicos cual es el otro canal de ubuntu en castellano?
<GridCube> ?
<Xago> hola amigos, tengo ubuntu actualizado a 15.04
<Xago> y se me está pegando la laptop muy seguido.
<Xago> no me deja pasar a modo terminal
<Xago> así que debo reiniciar, cada vez
<Xago> sugerencias?
<Xago> Ya nadie me quiere! :(
#ubuntu-es 2015-06-28
<ARTURO> HOLA
<azamrod> hola
<azamrod> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<azamrod> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<azamrod> hola
<azamrod> necesito ayuda
<GridNet> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridNet> azamrod
<azamrod> de acuerdo
<azamrod> tengo un problema con el applet de la batería en ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<GridNet> !paciencia | azamrod
<kubot> azamrod: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridNet> :D
<azamrod> con el entorno de escritorio GNOME Classic
<azamrod> y claro, es molesto que aparezca en dicho idioma
<GridNet> cual es el problema?
<azamrod> indicador de bateria aparece en ingles, con el entorno de escritorio GNome Classsic, en Ubuntu 12.04, no así con Unity
<azamrod> necesitas mas informacion?=
<GridNet> ah
<GridNet> te fijaste si esta actualizado el paquete de idioma de gnome?
<azamrod> si
<azamrod> todo el sistema esta en español (incluidos todos los applets,menos el de la bateria)
<GridNet> si vas a propiedades de gnome en alguna parte tiene que decir localizacion o algo asi, ahi dira
<GridNet> mmm
<GridNet> puede ser que no esté traducido
<GridNet> seria  raro pero es posible
<azamrod> pero en Unity si lo está
<GridNet> yo lo reportaria
<azamrod> es decir. que con Unity se muestra correctamente, pero en GNome Classic no
<GridNet> como un bug
<azamrod> ¿como lo reporto?
<azamrod> bueno....
<GridNet> si, oero seran aplets distintos
<azamrod> mira el bug que abrí
<azamrod> nadie hace caso del bug
<azamrod>  #1437538
<azamrod> ese es el codigo del bug que se encuentra en Launchpad
<azamrod> GridNet, sigues ahí?
<GridNet> azamrod, si
<GridNet> tendras que esperar que alguien que sepa lo lea
<azamrod> has visto el bug?
<GridNet> aun no
<azamrod> esperar, más?
<GridNet> algunos bugs que he reportado recibi respuesta dos años despues
<GridNet> azamrod, ahi dice bien claro que no lo van a arreglar para 12.04
<azamrod> entonces, como sigan asi tienen alma a responder cuando haya terminado el soporte
<GridNet> azamrod, ya te respondieron
<GridNet> no lo van a arreglar para 12.04
<GridNet> usa una version mas nueva y va a estar bien
<GridNet> caso cerrado
<azamrod> ah
<azamrod> pues son cosillas que deberian de arreglar
<GridNet> la arreglaron
<GridNet> en lanueva version
<azamrod> ya se que en la nueva version esta arreglado, pero estaria bien que lo arreglasen, puesto que no voy a estar formateando el ordenador cada vez que saquen una nueva version y encima son lanzadas cada 6 meses
<GridNet> podes actualizar sin formatear, directamente a 14.04 porque es lts
<aleeeeksa22> Hola!
<aleeeeksa22> Me interese como se lee el nombre de una firma en España, BQ?
<aleeeeksa22> como Be cu
<aleeeeksa22> o como Bi cyu?
<aleeeeksa22> Muchos saludos de Serbia!
<aleeeeksa22> hola, berobreo!
<successus> salud o/
<azamrod> hoolaa
<azamrod> que poca gente ahi, no?
<GridNet> azamrod, es domingo
<linux> ¿y en dias normales hay mas gente?
<GridNet> un poco
<GridNet> no tanto
<linux> en el irc de ubuntu hay conectadas ahora mismo 1647 personas
<GridNet> que bien
<linux> frente a las 48 de ubuntu es
<GridNet> viste, somos un grupo exclusivo
<MrTulias> Yo no les entendería casi nada por muchos que hablaran
<GridNet> en ves de quejarte quedate por acá y ayuda a los que entran asi van a volver
<linux> jajaja
<linux> no me quejo
<linux> al reves
<linux> me alegro de que entren personas y  cuestionen sus dudas
<GridNet> bien :)
<linux> si en el otro no se entiende ni lo que dicen
<linux> se ponen a escribir...
<linux> GridNet ¿no crees que tambien se deberia dar soporte desde aqui a Ubuntu 15.04?
<GridNet> si
<linux> conoces la distro Guadalinex?
* GridNet changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 14.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10 y 15.04.
<GridNet> no
<linux> esta muy bien
<linux> y ubuntu mate tambien me gusta
<linux> mucho
<linux> casi mas que Un9
<linux> Unity*
<GridNet> yo me quedo siempre con xfce
<linux> lxde tambien es muy ligera
<linux> perdon ligero
<GridNet> pero no es tan flexible ni estable como xfce
<linux> ademas el lxde es muy feo
<linux> para hardware antiguo si, pero pa mas moderno como que no
<GridNet> depende igual
<GridNet> si tenes ganas podes hacer que sevea bien
<linux> es verdad que Ubuntu Touch se podria basar en Android?
<GridNet> no... el punto de ubuntu phone es que no se base en android
<linux> mira esto
<GridNet> pero android usa el mismo kernel de linux que toda distro
<linux> me referia a que lei que pueden basarlo en el nucleo de android para que haya mayor compatibilidad en aplicaciones
<linux> por ejemplo, whatsapp no esta disponible para ubuntu touch
<linux> http://www.movilzona.es/2015/06/19/ubuntu-touch-basado-en-android/
<GridNet> lo dudo
<GridNet> pero es posible
<linux> ademas, la version 10.04 de Ubuntu Servidor ya no esta soportada
<GridNet> !support
<kubot> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<GridNet> !soporte
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridNet> no
<GridNet> !10.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ - Soportada hasta abril del 2013 en el escritorio y hasta abril del 2015 en el servidor.
<GridNet> ah mira vos, termino en abril
<linux> a eso me referia
<linux> que su soporte termino en abril
<linux> join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<lesther> alguien aca
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<usuario_> la version 10.04 ya no esta soportada
<azamrod> ya ahi mas gente :)
<successus> hostias en ubuntu 14.04.2 han actualizado el kernel a 3.16, en vez de mantener el 3.13
<successus> y eso?
<successus> no lo pillo, las LTS no cambiaban el kernel
<successus> ponian updates y listo
<ivedci891> hola tengo una pregunta muy curiosa.. uso ubuntu desde hace años y nunca vi este comportamiento, resulta que usando el comando scp mediante lan ethernet la veloscidad de de mas o menos 7a10MB/s en cambio por lan wireless cae tan bajo como no mas de 20KB/s
<ivedci891> normalmente puedo conectar por cable para mejor velocidad... pero estaria bueno poder  arreglar esta velocidad tan TAN baja... yo ya se que por wireless puede ser mas lento pero esto es un caracol...
<krytarik> successus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<successus> a ver
<successus> vamos, es la nueva politica
<successus> por mi mejor, que conste
<successus> cada año actualizan a una version mas moderna
<successus> bien bien, asi despues de 5 años no sigues teniendo un kernel de hace 5 años
<successus> a no xD cada 3 meses
<gabriel_> Hi everyone I'm new on irc
<successus_> salud o/
<azamrod> buenas
<successus_> pues menudo monton de versiones de soporte :S
<successus_> en relacion a kernel me refiero
<successus_> entiendo entonces que el que quiera puede seguir en ubuntu 14.04.1 durante 5 años
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<n-iCe> hola hola
<lixunero> hola Patero-ng
<Patero-ng> hola broster
<Patero-ng> amigo tu sabes algol
<Patero-ng> sabes como actualizar el firmware de una tarjeta de red nic
<Patero-ng> pccia
<lixunero> que modelo es?
<Patero-ng> es una prism2
<Patero-ng> intersil
<Patero-ng> del anios 2001 creo
<lixunero> version de ubuntu
<Patero-ng> aya
<Patero-ng> no tengo ubuntu ahorita
<lixunero> cual tienesP
<lixunero> ?
<Patero-ng> es que no tengo laptop
<lixunero> y entonces como quieres actualizar el firmware?
<Patero-ng> yo lo quiero hacer desde ubuntu 10.04
<Patero-ng> me voy a comprar 1 con pmcica
<Patero-ng> tenia una p3 laptop pero se para ahora
<lixunero> jajaja, olvidate de Ubuntu 10.04 (esta sin soporte) te recomiendo una version LTS (con soporte hasta 5 años)
<Patero-ng> quiero actualizar su firmware para poner injectar desde esa en 11b
<lixunero> Las actuales versiones LTS de Ubuntu son la 12.04 y 14.04
<Patero-ng> ya esa quiero ahora
<Patero-ng> quiero instalar el 10.04 porque se ve mejor
<Patero-ng> mas veloz tambien
<lixunero> si es por velocidad, y quieres que sea mas o menos parecida a ubuntu 10.04, entonces descargate Ubuntu MATE 14.04LTS
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> por qué no vas con 14.04
<lixunero> yo le e recomendado si quiere que sea muy aparecida a la 10.04, Ubuntu MATE 14.04LTS
<n-iCe> todo mejora con las ultimas actualizaciones
<Patero-ng> aya
<Patero-ng> ubuntu mate? jaja
<Patero-ng> con ese nombre?
<lixunero> si
<lixunero> ¿pasa algo?
<Patero-ng> ese tiene todo igual al otro nomas que otro enterno
<Patero-ng> o que mas no tiene
<lixunero> MATE es el entorno de escritorio que usa, una bifurcacion de GNOME 2, vamos, un entorno de escritorio igual que el de 10.04
<lixunero> tiene casi lo mismo, algunas aplicaciones son renombradas por MATE, es mantenida por CANONICAL
<Patero-ng> aya bacan
<Patero-ng> si ese quiero entonces
<Patero-ng> vas a estar mas veloz no
<lixunero> si
<Patero-ng> bacan
<Patero-ng> ya vendre por aca con mis preguntas en un corto plazo
<lixunero> ¿que es bacan?
<Patero-ng> yo usaba bastatne ubuntu server pero mi laptops e quemo
<Patero-ng> bacan es como decir pajita
<Patero-ng> osea chevere
<lixunero> ¿cheveree???
<Patero-ng> pucha no me digas que tampoco sabes que es eso
<lixunero> es que soy de España, no de México
<Patero-ng> aya que bonito
<Patero-ng> yo soy peruano
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-27
<mox0> hola chicos
<mox0> alguien sabe el canal de ubuntu-touch en español?
<nodo654> ola necesito ayuda
<nodo654> por favor algun experto
<salapin> nodo654,
<salapin> que te ocurre
<nodo654> hola tengo instalado lubuntu
<salapin> hajam
<nodo654> y quieo instalar un .tar.bz2
<nodo654> desde la terminal
<nodo654> he seguido este tutorial http://rootear.com/ubuntu-linux/paquetes-tar-gz-linux
<nodo654> pero todo va bien hasta la parte de configure
<nodo654> o este http://blog.desdelinux.net/tutorial-instalar-paquetes-tar-gz-y-tar-bz2/
<nodo654> en concreto este paquete gutenprint-5.2.11.tar.bz2
<nodo654> alguien tiene alguna idea de como finjalizar la instalacion?
<nodo654> esta parte es la que no me sale A veces nos puede dar un error en ./configure, en ese caso no necesita compilación y con ejecutar nos sobra, en una terminal hacemos  nombredelprograma  O bien creamos un lanzador.
<nodo654> salapin sabes algo?
<nodo654> como se crea un lanzadaor?
<nodo654> o como hago en la terminal lo de nombre del programa?
<mox0> hola nodo654, tienes que hacer esto
<mox0> 1- sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<mox0> gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Escritorio --create-new (Donde escritorio es el lugar donde se guardan el acceso que creas)
<nodo654> quiero instalar el gutenprint
<nodo654> no se si te refieres a eso
<mox0> a ver esto para crear lanzadores
<mox0> es lo que pedias
<nodo654> repito que e seguido este tutorial http://blog.desdelinux.net/tutorial-instalar-paquetes-tar-gz-y-tar-bz2/
<nodo654> y en la parte de configure me quedo
<mox0> coges instalas el programa, luego lanzas en el terminal el programa con eso ultimo que puse, y se creara el lanzador en el escritorio, le dices la ruta de tu archivo a ejecutar y lo tendras en el escriorio como un lanzador
<mox0> a ver
<mox0> cuando descomprimes un tar.bz2, se crea una nueva carpeta que por defecto lleva su nombre
<nodo654> si
<mox0> pues antes del ./configure
<nodo654> si
<mox0> debes ir a esa carpeta nueva con cd /home/usuario/Descargas/carpetanueva
<mox0> y cuando estes
<mox0> haces el ./configure
<mox0> no se hace al archivo tar.bz2 sino a la carpeta que se ha descomprimido, que si metes tiene que tener un archivo make
<mox0> ese es el que se le hace el ./configure luego un make un luego make install
<nodo654> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking for mawk... mawk checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no checking whether make supports nested variables... no checking whether UID '1000' is supported by ustar format... yes checking whether GID '1000' is supported by ustar format... 
<mox0> bsd?
<mox0> que estas instalando y para que?,
<nodo654> the printer dx3800 works very well with gutenprint driver
<mox0> de normal con xtvf -archivo.tar.bz, luego cd carpeta extraida, logo ./configure deberia andar
<nodo654> lei esto y decidi instalarlo
<mox0> driver para impresoras?
<mox0> es wifi, es por usb la conexion
<nodo654> es usb
<mox0> y no la reconoce tal cual la conectas de verdad?
<mox0> o te dara el propio sistema una opcion de driver
<nodo654> pero es para xp la impresora y quiero poder usar las opciones de multifuncion en lubuntu tambien
<mox0> ami me paso, instale el driver de epson que me ofrecia ubuntu, en vez de buscarlo por hay
<mox0> pero a ver
<mox0> en xp funciona con un driver
<mox0> y en lubuntu con otro
<mox0> cuando funciones con xp, necesitaras el driver windows
<mox0> y en lubuntu el que lubuntu ofrece
<mox0> no creo que haga falta un tar.bz2
<mox0> te dara el opciones de hardware,
<mox0> mira conecta la impresora
<nodo654> imprimir seguramente imprimira pero yo quiero que me escanee tambien
<mox0> ves configuracion del sistema / impresoras
<mox0> y hay te tiene que salir
<mox0> eso con el programa simple scan, si imprime
<mox0> te escaneara
<mox0> primero prueba
<mox0> y logo ya te complicaras, pero estas iendo por lo dificil tio
<mox0> usb, configuracion sistema/impresoras y la configuras hay con las opciones que te de
<nodo654> en impresoras me aparece localhost
<mox0> y prueba a imprimir con libre office y logo con simple scan a scanear
<nodo654> no me aparece la impresora
<mox0> dale a buscar
<mox0> a ver si la reconoce
<mox0> encima hp
<mox0> tiene q darte algo
<nodo654> es epson
<mox0> mejor aun
<mox0> yo tengo epson y me dio opciones
<nodo654> solo me aparece localhiost
<mox0> dale a añadir
<mox0> y mira a ver
<mox0> esa epson va por usbn no va por wifi?
<nodo654> usb virtual
<mox0> la mia por wifi, le doy a añadir impresora en red
<mox0> y me reconoce to
<nodo654> no me deja darle a la opcion añadir
<mox0> como que virtual
<mox0> como que no
<mox0> algo tienes mal hay
<mox0> osea que no te deje añadir es una opcion del propio sistema
<mox0> no puede ir mal
<nodo654> estoy en lubuntu no en ubuntu
<mox0> y.... no tiene esa opcion de impresoras en configuracion del sistema
<mox0> y no tiene ese boton para añadir
<nodo654> seguro que no puedo instalar lo otro por a via dificil?
<mox0> es complitarte sin saber si eso es lo correcto
<mox0> pero la opcion de los tar.bz2 es eso
<mox0> descomprimir
<mox0> ir con cd a esa carpeta creada
<nodo654> ya lo he descomprimido
<mox0> y alli hacer el ./configure
<nodo654> al hacer el configure me sale esto ~/Descargas/gutenprint-5.2.11$ ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking for mawk... mawk checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no checking whether make supports nested variables... no checking whether UID '1000' is supported by us
<mox0> te falta unarchivo make en esa carpeta creo
<mox0> miralo y confirma
<nodo654> en la carpeta hay uno que se llama install
<mox0> y xq bsd? si lubuntu no es bsd?
<mox0> ejecuta ese
<mox0> no sera el asrchivo qew creias pues
<nodo654> y hay makefile.am
<nodo654> y makefile.in
<mox0> y eso del bsd?
<nodo654> nstallation Instructions *************************  Copyright (C) 1994-1996, 1999-2002, 2004-2013 Free Software Foundation, Inc.     Copying and distribution of this file, with or without modification, are permitted in any medium without royalty provided the copyright notice and this notice are preserved.  This file is offered as-is, without warranty of any kind.  Basic Installation ==================     Briefly, the shell comma
<mox0> con eso q me dices
<mox0> los make deberian salir solo como make
<mox0> nada de makefile.am
<nodo654> son las insttarucciones me parece
<mox0> no veo instrucciones hay
<mox0> y la respuesta de noseque BSD... eso usas Bsd o linux
<nodo654> no lo se no entiendo
<mox0> 	al hacer el configure me sale esto ~/Descargas/gutenprint-5.2.11$ ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible insta
<mox0> hombre
<mox0> si no sabes si usas BSD o linux
<mox0> vaya tela
<nodo654> que diferencia hay
<mox0> jajaja todo
<mox0> el kernel , la forma instalar comandos etc
<mox0> porque no usas ubuntu normal
<nodo654> yo tengo lubuntu
<mox0> si no tienes mucha experiencia
<nodo654> es un pc viejo
<mox0> pues olvidate de to
<mox0> conectala por usb
<mox0> y directamente imprime
<nodo654> no la reconoce
<mox0> y escanea con el programa simple scan
<mox0> a ver si los programas te mandan a una impresora
<nodo654> la impresora solo deja localhost
<mox0> oki pues ya mas no entiendo que pasa
<mox0> prueba a leer esto
<mox0> http://enredando.euskadigital.net/foro/3-software-libre-gnulinux/5590-como-instalar-una-epson-stylus-sx420w-lubuntu.html
<mox0> algo dicen de conectarte a una ip para instalar el driver
<nodo654> no me funciona eso
<nodo654> bueno adios y gracias lo has intentado
<mox0> lo siento tio
<mox0> te recomiendo para mas ayuda
<mox0> uses telegram
<mox0> ay un canal gnu/linux
<mox0> que tmbien hay gente que entiende
<mox0> a ver si alguno ayuda mas que yo
<nodo654> ok
<nodo654> chao
<mox0> bye
<asig> Saludos
<sirix> hola buenas noches
<nahuel_> buenas noches, estuve intentando correr una aplicacion de visualizacion, tengola carpeta pero no se como instalarlo, alguien puede darme una mano lei  7 tutos pero mi mandarin todavia no llega a basico
<nahuel_> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-28
<nahuel_> hol,aalguien podria ayudarme a compilar una aplicacion apple ? muchisimas gracias
<emilio_> hola
<sirix> emilio_: que tal
<emilio_> bien
<emilio_> probando ubuntu
<sirix> emilio_: nuevo con linux, o con ubuntu?
<emilio_> el ubuntu mate 16.04
<Yukiteru> emilio_: aún se muere ubuntu instalando gufw?
<emilio_> ambos
<emilio_> que?
<Yukiteru> emilio_: pregunto que si ubuntu se muere (instala mal) el gufw?
<Yukiteru> la ultima vez que lo probe la instalacion fallaba
<Yukiteru> tanto en ubuntu unity como xubuntu
<emilio_> que fallava
<emilio_> ?
<Yukiteru> emilio_: la instalacion de gufw
<emilio_> fallaba ?
<Yukiteru> emilio_: sip y a lo grande
<emilio_> gufw ?
<Yukiteru> sip GUFW
<Yukiteru> G-U-F-W = gufw
<emilio_> soy nuevo en ubuntu y en chat
<emilio_> no se si estoy asiendo algo mal
<emilio_> nunca e usado chat
<sirix> emilio_ que cliente irc usas?
<sirix> o entras por la web
<emilio_> con un programa de aplicaciones hexchat
<sirix> emilio_: ah ok, es el que viene por defecto con la instalacion
<emilio_> aplicaciones - internet - hexchat
<sirix> aja
<emilio_> si
<emilio_> puedo estar aqui ?
<sirix> emilio_: y que te parece...en general linux? no hay que desfragmentar, ni necesitas antivirus, ni crakear nada
<emilio_> soy nuevo
<emilio_> no se
<sirix> emilio_: si puedes dejar tu nick parqueado si es a lo que te rrefieres
<emilio_> me va bien
<sirix> ok
<sirix> emilio_: bueno, pues suerte :)
<Yukiteru> emilio_: mmm ahora entiendo nuevo en el mundillo y te hablo en chino :D
<emilio_> nick ?
<Yukiteru> gufw es un muro de fuego, que no haya "virus" en linux no significa que descuide el tema de la seguridad un firewall es necesario sin importar el OS que uses
<emilio_> un antivirus , pared
<emilio_> para que no entren
<emilio_> algo asin
<sirix> bueno, voy a cenar, tengan buenas noches
<emilio_> gracias
<emilio_> adios
<emilio_> buenas noches
<nahuel_> hola, si alguien esta disponible necesito ayuda a compilar
<nahuel_> una aplicacion mac, desde ya muchas gracuas
<Yukiteru> nahuel_: es una app de mac que quieres hacer??
<nahuel_> hola,  gracias por responder
<Yukiteru> una app de mac en linux, a menos que sepas programar o la app sea compatible con linux esta fuera de tus posibilidades
<nahuel_> te comento, tengo el  archivo ip de la misma
<Yukiteru> archivo ip?
<nahuel_> si totalmente fuera
<nahuel_> zip
<Yukiteru> ok
<Yukiteru> la app es compatible con Linux?
<nahuel_> no hay un emulador o parecido
<Yukiteru> creo que si pero es pago
<nahuel_> puedo darte info al respecto en un paste
<Yukiteru> adelante
<Yukiteru> dame el nombr del app
<Yukiteru> ???
<nahuel_> unseg
<nahuel_> se llama
<nahuel_> Narratives 2.0
<nahuel_> es lo que estoytratando de correr en ubuntu 16.04
<Yukiteru> http://getnarrative.com/
<Yukiteru> es un wereable para iphone?
<nahuel_> ...
<Yukiteru> revisa el link
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> no es
<nahuel_> http://www.matthiasdittrich.com/projekte/narratives/visualisation/index.html
<nahuel_> estoy buscando app que puedan hacer ouputs de datos graficamente
<nahuel_> como por ejemplo esta que lo hace con la musica
<Yukiteru> nahuel_: por lo visto el archivo se puede abrir con un app llamado processing
<Yukiteru> https://processing.org/
<Yukiteru> este abre el archivo y permite la ejecucion del mismo
<Yukiteru> tendrias que instalar dicho programa processing a los fines de correr el programa
<Yukiteru> processing es posible de usar en Linux
<Yukiteru> esa seria la mejor forma de hacerlo
<Yukiteru> ahora tendras que investigar un poco y ver como instalar eso en Ubuntu
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<Yukiteru> no puedo ayudarte con eso porque no estoy en ubuntu y no tengo java tampoco
<nahuel_> ahora mismo me pongo, muchisimas gracias por tu aporte  Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> https://processing.org/download/?processing
<Yukiteru> alli esta para bajar la app
<nahuel_> usos ungrande
<Yukiteru> de nada
<Yukiteru> ahora me largo a ver peliculas :D
<nahuel_> disculpen alguien puede ayudarme a compilar un paquete, la verdad que no estoy lograndolo, muchas gracias
<MarioMey> Buenas noches/días...
<MarioMey> ¿Hay alguna forma de cerrar sockets que abrí por Python, para enviar/recibir mensajes OSC? Los uso en Blender Game Engine y siempre me procuro de cerrarlos antes de cerrar el archivo.blend... pero a veces no se cierran y quedan abiertos. Cuando quiero volver a usarlos, me dice que están en uso.
<MarioMey> Con el mismo código no puedo cerrarlos, ya que primero debería abrirlos (crearlos).
<ghytr> MarioMey, hola
<MarioMey> Hola.
<MarioMey> ghytr: ya lo solucioné.
<ghytr> ok
<MarioMey> Sin querer, había entrado al Game Engine con Blender Editor... y de ahí quedó abierto. Sólo tenía que cerrarlo para poder seguir ejecutando BlenderPlayer (el standalone).
<nahuel_> genial, si alguien tiene unos minutos y me ayuda a compilar le agradesco ...
<Nokto> buenos días
<Carlos-Riper> hola a todos
 * robockop hola
<guampa> o/
<nahuel_> buenos dias,sialguien tiene un momentodisponible, le agradeceria me ayude a compilar. desde ya muchas gracias
<mimecar> pregunta directamente y si alguien puede ayudar lo hará
<Mikelevel> nahuel_~ debes especificar un poco mas..
<nahuel_> hola mike
<nahuel_> tengo un tgz de un output grafico de datos
<nahuel_> se llama processing-3.1.1
<nahuel_> no logro compilarlo
<nahuel_> tengo descargada y descomprimida la carpeta en escritorio pero no logro compilarla
<Mikelevel> aja
<mimecar> ¿has seguido las instrucciones para compilarlo?
<Mikelevel> q error te da?
<nahuel_> asi es
<Mikelevel> normalmente viene un archivo con instrucciones
<nahuel_> un segundopor favor
<nahuel_> paso el paste
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/KUEzDGAn
<nahuel_> ahi esta el paste Mikelevel
<nahuel_> ?????????
<Mikelevel> eso parece un changelog
<nahuel_> perdon era el unico txt que habia dentro de la carpeta nada mas
<nahuel_> tenes razon
<nahuel_> aseguro que no hay otro
<nahuel_> cero instruccion...
<mimecar> en la web del proyecto tienes que tener las instrucciones
<nahuel_> ahora mismo la busco
<mimecar> algo tienen que dar si es un programa medio serio
<nahuel_> ok
<Mikelevel> nahuel_~ This is the official source code for the Processing Development Environment (PDE),
<Mikelevel> es eso?
<nahuel_> no
<nahuel_> te paso la pagina
<nahuel_> ?
<nahuel_> https://processing.org/
<Mikelevel> siguiendo el changelo que pusiste apunta a eso
<Mikelevel> https://github.com/processing/processing
<Mikelevel> ese es su github
<nahuel_> ahiesta
<Mikelevel> y en el tienes un link https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Build-Instructions
<nahuel_> ahora veo si puedo correrlo, si no los molesto nuevamente
<Mikelevel> ahi te explica como instalar
<nahuel_> un grande
<nahuel_> una pregunta mike
<nahuel_> dentro del buil me dice que instale apache ant ... es necesario ???
<Mikelevel> nahuel_~ no se , si lo dice ahi supong q si
<nahuel_> ....
<nahuel_> lo que pasa que alser una version tan vieja ...
<Guest28065> &quit
 * robockop pasen linda noche , hasta otro ratico
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con la siguiente compilacion ?? muchas gracias ::: https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Build-Instructions
<ived> hola alguien por aqui???
<nahuel_> depende del nivelde complejidad ....lol
<nahuel_>  hola, alguien puede ayudarme con la siguiente compilacion ?? muchas gracias ::: https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Build-Instructions
<sirix> buenas noches
<ruizgatti> hola: soy nuevo en ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-29
<deivid> Hola
<nahuel_>  hola, alguien puede ayudarme con la siguiente compilacion ?? muchas gracias ::: https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Build-Instructions
<phablet> hola
<phablet> bye
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, Alguien conoce una forma de que XScreenSaver funcione con utf-8?
<kal_cividFajdida> que archivo hay que modificar para que pille utf-8 y no ascii?
<toerikku> Buenas q tal por aca?
<toerikku> Quien habla??
<mimecar> los que tengan dudas
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte
<toerikku> Ok ok amigo gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-06-30
<nahuel_>  hola, alguien puede ayudarme con la siguiente compilacion ?? muchas gracias ::: https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Build-Instructions
<Nokto> alguien puede echarme una mano? tengo una duda con una instalación
<Nokto> estoy empezando con Python y siguiendo este tutorial pero me he atascado: http://librosweb.es/libro/python/capitulo_1/instalacion_de_bazaar.html
<Nokto> tengo problemas para instalar bazaar
<anikras> Nokto, que problema?
<Nokto> me da error en el segundo paso, al intentar clonar el repositorio del server del curso
<Nokto> meto el usuario y la IP y me devuelve este error: bzr: ERROR: Protocolo no soportado para URL «sftp://Nokto@213.60.147.47/home/Nokto/public/trunk» : Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<anikras> te llega a pedir el passord?
<Nokto> nop
<Nokto> es igual, buscaré el repo por otro lado, acabo antes. Gracias de todas formas!!!
<anikras> Had to install python-crypto which should be a prerequisite of python-paramiko
 * acacio pasen linda noche , hasta otro ratito
<kaly_____> holas
<guampa> buenas
<alfanet_> hola, alguien podria ayudarme por favor?
<alfanet_> al intentar instalar-desinstalar o cualquier cosa en consola me sale esto  http://hastebin.com/gegicegoge.vbs
<alfanet_> como puedo arreglarlo? esta computadora no es mia, es de una amiga y me pidio ayuda
<alfanet_> ya intente dar el  apt-get -f install    pero igual no hace nada
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-01
<Aleksvnder> Buenas noches desde Sur América.
<Aleksvnder> ¿Alguien disponible en éste canal? Necesito ayuda respecto a usar Debian. Soy novato.
<krytarik> Aleksvnder: #debian-es ?
<nahuel_> hola
<guampa> buenas
<PAPS> CRISTIAN
<PAPS> HOLA
<Aleksvnder> Hola!
<Aleksvnder> Hola!
<Aleksvnder> Adios :PP
<keducl> list
<sapo> paps
<sapo> hola
<PAPS> pene
<sapo> hola paps
<PAPS> tu juegas minecraft e...
<mimecar_> sapo y PAPS este es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar_> no es un canal del colegio
<sapo> si me justa
<PAPS> hola cristian
<sapo> o me llamo asi
<PAPS> fue la mongolica de la ana quien ablo
<sapo> es estupida
<PAPS> estumido
<PAPS> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sapo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sapo> jajajajajajaja
<PAPS> deletrea esto bc s pn
<mimecar> sapo, PAPS este canal es para soporte
<sapo> te gusta el futboll
<mimecar> si no teneís dudas de Ubuntu podeís hablar por privado
<sapo> jajajajajaja
<sapo> qui en es minecfraft
<PAPS> deletrea esto acm s pn
<sapo> porque
<MrAnderson> hack the world
<MrAnderson> Heeyy
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-02
<george2002> hola amigos, para que el monitor de red, me muestre datos de trafico de la red wifi, que coloco en "dispositivo a mostrar"
 * acacio hola
<sirix> buenas tardes
<rmasad> Hola :)
<sirix> rmasad: que tal
<rmasad> Bien, aquí peleando con la tarjeta de video en Ubuntu D:
<rmasad> jaja
<sirix> rmasad: me imagino que quieras decir tratando de instalar los drivers propietarios?
<rmasad> Si, pero antes quiero que me detecte la tarjeta de video
<rmasad> Necesito por trabajo aceleración por GPU (cuda) pero no logro hacerla andar jaja
<sirix> o sea, no tienes video?
<Dinosaurio> Hola. Soy William Bradford Bishop.
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-03
<nahuel_> hola,buenas noches ,si algien tiene unos minutos disponibles podria ayudarme a compilar, porque no puedo lograrlo, desde ya muchas gracias. dejo la info : https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/Build-Instructions
<Acacio> join #esoterismo
 * Acacio hola
<mimecar> Acacio, pon los comandos mejor en la pestaña del servidor
<Acacio> mimecar,  si ya me percate gracias , tengo que  trabajar mas con los comandos
<necron> hola
<mimecar> hola necron
<necron> como va el dia?
<mimecar> bien, trabajando un poco en cosas pendientes
<necron> esta bien
<necron> yo aprendiendo utilizar linux
<necron> pero poco a poco
<mimecar> hay que cambiar el chip respecto a windows
<necron> eso si
<necron> pero estoy muy aconstumbrado a windows y me cuesta un poco
<mimecar> luego te pasará lo contrario, tendrás "problemas" al usar windows
<desconocido> es cosa de ponerse y practicar supongo
<necron> a mi me gustaria utilizar las dos tanto windows como linux
<desconocido> yo tambien opte por largarme a linux
<necron> pero como linux no ai ninguno
<necron> linux no te da tanto errores como windows
<mimecar> da menos errores
<desconocido> yo estoy fijo con linux , si tengo windows y linux no aprendo apenas ya lo comprobe
<mimecar> aunque en windows si haces mantenimiento tampoco salen tantos
<desconocido> un año manejando solamente linux y se aprende si o si xD
<necron> pero yo tengo en windows y tengo el curriculum
<necron> eso es lo malo
<desconocido> necron,  linux tiene el open ofice
<necron> eso si
<desconocido> yo tenia tiempo queriendo cambiar y claro al tener los dos habia cosas que  cambiaba para  usar aplicaciones y terminaba usando mas windows asi que opte por tener solamente linux
<necron> el linux lo tengo instalado en intel atom y el de sobremesa es un amd a10 y ahi tengo los juegos
<desconocido> ahh okis mas o menos como tengo yo en casa , mi compu tiene ubuntu y la de mie sposa tiene windows
<necron> tambien enciendo el atom para navergar y hacer cosillas con el
<necron> para ir aprendiendo
<desconocido> yo apenas uso la compu de mi esposa , y con el tiempo probablemente migraremos todo en casa a linux
<necron> linux con poco te funciona a la perfeccion
<desconocido> si asi es pero  en ciertas ocasiones puede se runa odisea cuando es configurar algun harware nor econocido y cosas asi
<necron> eso es lo malo que lo veo a linux pero por lo demas va de lujo
<desconocido> jajaja pues si eso es lo malo que le ves imaginate hace 10 años , entonces si era una verdadera odisea
<necron> yo te hablo de ahora jejejejeje
<desconocido> linux mejoro muchisimo , y practicamente con el entorno grafico haces todo hoy dia
<necron> antes era una odisea
<desconocido> se que hablas de ahora pero creeme linux esta bastante bueno para aprenderlo
<desconocido> es como cuando yo aprendi con windows , apenas sabia abrir nada ene le xplorador ni regresar a una pagina
<necron> veo videos para aprender mas
<desconocido> y con la practica dedicacion , y muchas ganas aprendi lo que se , pues con linux es  igual tiempo , dedicacion y ganas
<necron> a mi me pasaba igual  que a ti pero en la epoca del ms-dos
<desconocido> yo sobre linux no veo videos , mas bien busco cuando necesito algo concreto
<necron> mas o menos que yo
<desconocido> ms-dos apenas lo trastee mas que para 4 comandos base
<necron> veo videos pero para instalar algun programa que se me resiste un poco
<desconocido> si manejas msdos , linux es similar aunque con diferentes comandos
<desconocido> necron yo de momento no ando metido en diseño grafico , php ni nada parecido , me centro mas en el S.O. en si
<desconocido> instalar drivers y conocerlo mejor , ademas de usarlo para navegar
<necron> me estoy estudiando html y lo hago en linux pero muy basico
<necron> pero voy poco a poco con linux
<necron> hasta que me suelte como en windows
<necron> hago mis pinitos
<desconocido> necron,  para html basta un editor de texto plano mas que el sistema operativo a no ser que se desee usar un editor grafico
<necron> uso el editor grafico pero en linux
<necron> pero no me quiero agobiar mucho
<desconocido> ahh ok , ten en cuenta que para html es conveniente  tener tambien nociones del lenguage , lo cual permite localizar errores y hacer ajustes necesarios en el codigo fuente
<necron> tengo algo de conocimiento por que di hace mucho tiempo
<desconocido> entonces te vendra genial
<necron> lo hago para recordar algo
<desconocido> yo soy de gustos mas fuertes con esos lenguages
<necron> para que no se me olvido todoç
<desconocido> es bueno recordar si , el no practicar algo hace que olvidemos y despues cuesta ponerse al dia
<necron> por eso estoy en ello pero en linux
<necron> para aconstumbrame a linux
<desconocido> hace bien  , yo un dia me tendre que poner tambien con algun lenguaje a recordar y ampliar conocimientos
<loki_aqp> Hola; tengo un problema con livecd ubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<lucas__> o/
<sirix> buenas tardes
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien sabe si yandex esta en los repos?
<guampa> kal_cividFajdida: apt-cache search yandex
<sirix> kal_cividFajdida: igual si vas con debian, ubuntu o derivado simplemente bajas el .deb de la pagina oficial y lo instalas con gdebi, los repos se instalan desde ese momento
<kal_cividFajdida> sirix: o sea que no ta en los repos, ni de cebina ni ubuntu...
<kal_cividFajdida> cebina=debian
<sirix> kal_cividFajdida: ese navegador es muy reciente, que yo sepa tiene repos independientes debes mirar en la pagina oficial
<kal_cividFajdida> uhnmm reciente... ya desde el2012  son 4 a os de reciente...
<sirix> kal_cividFajdida: otro detalle, cuidado las paginas que visitas con el, el navegador es muy atractivo y con animaciones y demas, pero te sugiero que revises la carpeta de configuracion que te deja en home a cada rato
<sirix> y le borre toda la mierda que deja
<kal_cividFajdida> ahh si, crea su propio escritorio como telegram
<sirix> kal_cividFajdida: reciente para linux
<sirix> igual si tu pc es personal, no importa tanto, pero si es una pc con varios usuaris, te aconsejo borrar tu cache personal despues de cerrar el yandex
<sirix> si realmente te interesa la privacidad, claro
<kal_cividFajdida> vale,
<kal_cividFajdida> Pero no lo voy a instalar si no esta en los repos... Me ha costado mucho engendrar un sustema estable. Lo voy a probar en un virtual, a ver como se comporta.
<sirix> kal_cividFajdida: ok bueno, suerte :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-28
<alberto> hola buenas noches
<alberto> buenas noches, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<sambalespetri> alberto: Buenas. Plantea tu problema y si alguien sabe como ayudarte responderá.
<alberto> gracias, el problema que tengo es que Ubuntu no me reconoce la Wifi
<alberto> si hago un ifconfig solo me aparece enp1s0 y lo
<sambalespetri> alberto: desde el menu gráfico, despues la opción "Activar red" ves un casillero que dice "Activar inalámbrica"?
<alberto> solo me aparece activar red
<sambalespetri> alberto: "Activar red" lo tenes tildado?
<alberto> si, esta tildado
<sambalespetri> alberto: Me tengo que ir. Lamento no saber ayudarte. Espero lo puedas solucionar pronto.
<alberto> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-29
<Splintter>  ubuntu 17 de 32 bits en canaima, funciona
<lugonza> hi
<rmbeer> hello
<rmbeer> 18 users???
<rmbeer> where go the users??
<rmbeer> waaaah, el ingles me hace mal!!! Dx
<rmbeer> quiero decir a donde fueron los usuarios?
<DELLtra> hola 0/
<DELLtra> alguien podria indicarme algun paquete gratuito para implementar una vpn ?
#ubuntu-es 2017-06-30
<goonxalo> hola que tal?
<goonxalo> alguien que pueda ayudarme con una duda?
<goonxalo> alo?
<antonio__> wuaoo
<Dean> buenas Mikelevel
<Mikelevel> nas Dean
<Dean> que tal
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-01
<st_iron> hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-02
<odiseo> Hola buenas
<odiseo> quisiera  mover mi carpeta home a una unidad encriptada luks que ya tengo
<odiseo> como hago para montarla al arranque?
<odiseo> fstab?
<odiseo> hay que montar primero la unidad y luego la carpeta?
<odiseo> aguno puede orientarme un poco?
<Busindre> montar unidad y luego carpeta?
<Busindre> yo me estaría quieto
<Busindre> XD
<Busindre> https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/encrypting-your-home-directory-using/
<Busindre> yo que tu probaría primero en una máquina virtual
<Busindre> antes de cargarte el sistema
<odiseo> ya
<odiseo> bueno he hecho un backup de la imagen del disco
<odiseo> porsiaca
<Busindre> ok
<odiseo> el caso es que en el sitio donde tengo más es espacio es un disco de 2tb
<odiseo> que lo tengo encriptado
<odiseo> entiendo que el archivo crypttab hace las veces de fstab
<odiseo> pero no comprendo bien cual es la estructura
<Busindre> lo primero es leerse unos manuales y entender como funciona el tema
<odiseo> hombre
<odiseo> ya
<odiseo> lo que me gustaría es si pude alguien explicarme un poco
<odiseo> he leido y buscado online antes
<Busindre> que te explique qué?
<Busindre> pregunta algo concreto
<Busindre> que no hayas entendido de eso que ya has mirado
<odiseo> donde se estan escritas las particiones a montar al inicio? en fstab, crypttab o ambas? algún lugar más?
<Busindre> The /etc/crypttab file describes encrypted block devices that are set up during system boot.
<Busindre> no me creo que hayas leído muy atentamente
<Busindre> te he pasado antes un enlace
<Busindre> te lo has mirado?
<Busindre> mira, si no configuraste el cifrado en su momento pero quieres ponerlo ahora
<Busindre> tienes que entender bien como funciona todo
<Busindre> para no cargarla
<Busindre> leer un poco malamente y preguntar en el char esperando que te resuelvan la papeleta,..  te va a costar
<Busindre> ya te he dicho, prueba primero con una VM
<Busindre> ya habrías terminado hace horas
 * cilenox ola
<odiseo> si lo he leido
<odiseo> y he estado leyendo
<odiseo> voy a darle otra vuelta
<odiseo> no solo quiero hacerlo quiero entenderlo
<Busindre> para eso está google
<Busindre> XD
<Busindre> mira poco a poco como va
<Busindre> y te vas documentando
<odiseo> mañana os digo
<odiseo> voy a leer mas
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-25
 * acacio pasen linda noche y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-26
<Puffy> Good night, i'm having thia iseue
<Puffy> https://postimg.cc/gallery/hye3rcge/
<Puffy> Issue*
<Puffy> Perdón por el inglés..;)
<uruk7> hola gente tengo un problemilla no puedo borrar unos ficheros desde consola estan en rwxrwxrwx i lsattr -> --------------e---
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<ace-beta> hola
<ace-beta> Alguien de vosotros conoce algún panel de control gratis mejor que vestacp?
<ace-beta> zpanel no me termina de convencer
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Guest25169> Hi, I am having a problem with efibootmgr running on command line in ubuntu 18.04. The application can't proceed when running it into a console. Does nothing and I can only close with with Ctrl+C. I am running it on Ubuntu 18.04. How can I fix this issue?
<Tarrasquero> Guest25169: /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-27
<Guest79385> hola. No es por presumir pero tengo ubuntu mate 18.04 y pues me gustaria tener el global color folder pero no se como hacerlo me podrian ayudar?
<JoseACS> Guest79385 aqui dan muy poco soporte tecnico es mejor que vallas a #ubuntu es en ingles pero siempre esta activo
<Guest79385> mmmm
<Guest79385> no se ingles mejor espero a que alguien aparesca una ves tarde una semana en encontrar una respuesta satisfactoria, aunque esto no es muy importante es solo que me gustaria entender como hacerlo porque en antiguas verciones venia preinstalado pero en fin esperare al fin y alcabo es solo vanidad
<JoseACS> puedes usar google traductor :)
<Guest79385> carnal mejor ayudame a buscar una solucion
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-28
<akeronte> #colombia
<akeronte> hello?
<HrStiefel> hola
<HrStiefel> entiendo que este canal es de soporte en español... si quieres socializar utiliza #ubuntu-es-cafe... Saludos!
<Zuhaitz> Hola. ¿Alguien por ahí?
<GridCube> Zuhaitz: pregunta si alguien sabe te va a responder
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-29
<santiago_> ¡Hola chicos! Veréis, tengo un pequeño problema con VirtualBox. He realizado una actualización a través de la terminal de Kubuntu con "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", y todo fue bien hasta que le llegó el turno de actualizarse a VirtualBox, ya que cuando intenta desinstalar la versión antigua llega un momento en que se queda congelado y ni tan siquiera te deja cancelar el proceso (lo único que te deja
<santiago_> hacer es cerrar la terminal, por lo que luego te toca a tí volverla a abrir de nuevo y desbloquear sudo). Identifiqué cuáles eran los paquetes de VirtualBox rotos mediante el comando "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox", los cuales son "virtualbox" y "virtualbox-dkms". He intentado solucionarlo usando el comando "sudo dpkg --configure -a" pero no hay manera (al intentar desinstalarlo llega el momento en que vuelve a quedarse
<santiago_> congelado). ¿Alguien me puede indicar cómo puedo desinstalar ésos dos paquetes que me dan el problema?
<santiago_> Ya he solucionado mi problema. Por si a alguien le pasa, aquí dejo la solución: en la misma terminal se debe escribir y ejecutar el comando "sudo dpkg --force-all -P virtualbox && sudo dpkg --force-all -P virtualbox-dkms"
<Neizan_> hola
<Neizan_> hay alguna forma de recuperar un archivo recien borrado en mi movil android usando ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> Chao gente
#ubuntu-es 2018-06-30
<MrTulias> o/
<chapo> .
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-01
<alumno_> hola
<alumno_> necesito
<alumno_> ayuda
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-24
<GridCube> hi
<Menzador|Work> 'sup
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-25
<Gosset> hola, ¿alguien ahí?
<MMystic> hi, is there a spain channel here on freenode ?
<Menzador|Work> El canal por el LoCo de España está en / The Spain LoCo channel is #ubuntu-es-es
<Menzador|Work> MMystic: ^
<GridCube> Menzador|Work: :P ya lo ayudé en otro canal
<Menzador|Work> úff
<Gosset> hola, alguien tiene particiones virtuales con Windows?
<gommer> muy buenas
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-26
<gommer> buenas
<GridCube> holas
<Gosset> buenas
<GridCube> como va
<Gosset> aquí pasando calor
<Gosset> en Europa
<Gosset> y tú
<GridCube> acá en buenos aires con 6C
<Gosset> aquí 35C
<Gosset> :O
<Gosset> creo que habíamos hablado hace tiempo por este chan
<Gosset> al principio que cambié de WinXP a Ubuntu 12
<Gosset> xD
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> genial!
<GridCube> y como te ha ido con 7 años de ubuntu?
<Gosset> tan bien que me quedé con 12.04
<Gosset> xD
<Gosset> pero ahora empiezan a fallarme los navegadores, como Firefox
<Gosset> nada, que este verano actualizo a Ubuntu Mate 18
<Menzador|Work> Ubuntu MATE es un sabor bueno
<Menzador|Work> (tengo bias, poseo su página Facebook :P)
<Menzador|Work> ¡corro eso en WSL!
<Gosset> ni idea
<Gosset> la lástima es que las LTS son de 3 años
<Gosset> pero bueno
<Gosset> qué hacéis vosotros cuando toca hacer un upgrade?
<Gosset> cómo tenéis montado el sistema
<Gosset> particiones etc
<Gosset> una para / y otra para /home?
<Gosset> o bien hacéis una instalación limpia cada vez
<GridCube> yo solo hago lts
<GridCube> de lts a lts
<GridCube> :P osea cada año
<Gosset> pues eso, ¿vosotros separáis la / de la /home? ¿Cada cuánto actualizáis la versión y cómo lo hacéis?
<Gosset> he leído por ahí alguien que tiene una pariticón de datos en /media, y ahí copia todo lo de /home
<Gosset> pero hace sólo instalaciones limpias cada vez
<Gosset> no hay maneras
<Gosset> mi inglés no da para más
<Gosset> y aquí está muy paradito
<Gosset> a qué hora la gente habla
<Menzador|Work> Gosset: lo haces en un editor de particiones
<Menzador|Work> como GParted
<Gosset> gracias Menzador|Work
<Menzador|Work> para separar /home from /, en su instalacion
<Gosset> sólo que, me gustaría saber las buenas prácticas a la hora de actualitzar cada 3 o 5 años Ubuntu
<Gosset> cómo lo hacéis vosotros
<Gosset> hacéis dist-upgrade y ya?
<Gosset> o instalación limpia?
<Menzador|Work> dist-upgrade *sólo* actualiza su versión corriente de Ubuntu
<Menzador|Work> !actualiza
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'actualiza'.
<Menzador|Work> !upgrade
<kubot> Una actualización de versión (upgrade) es el proceso de pasar de una versión anterior de Ubuntu a una nueva, ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Notas_sobre_actualizaciones o en inglés (mejor actualizada): http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade . Recuerda que es siempre una buena idea tener un backup de las cosas importantes por lo que pueda pasar.
<Gosset> ok gracias
<Menzador|Work> m4v: At least kubot knows what I'm looking for right? / Al menos a kubot sabe lo que yo busco, ¿no?
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-27
<GridCube> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-28
<thanksmay> hola buenos días. Tengo un comercio con un PC antiguo en el que tengo Windows 7 y quiero instalar Lubuntu. La "pega" es que tengo información valiosa guardada en formato fat32 y quiero poder utilizarla con ubuntu. ¿esto es posible? estoy buscando tutoriales pero no veo nada. ¿Me podéis ayudar a decirme dónde hay uno? Gracias
<GridCube> hi
<Menzador|Work> hi GridCube
<GridCube> hola Menzador|Work  como va
<Menzador|Work> aburrido
<Menzador|Work> es viernes :P
<GridCube> verdad
<Menzador|Work> no hay boletas de soporte para contestar, o espero por las contestas de nuestros clients
<Menzador|Work> es IT
<Menzador|Work> *clientes
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> suena aburrido
<Menzador|Work> ¡no dormís!, vos
<GridCube> si, son las doce
<Menzador|Work> ¿eres hora del este?
<GridCube> gtm-3
<Menzador|Work> casi la 1:00...
<Menzador|Work> son las 11:50 ahí
<Menzador|Work> tiempo de almuerzo
<Menzador|Work> brb
<GridCube> 12.50
<Menzador|Work> mmm
<Menzador|Work> I lag behind :P
<Menzador|Work> el almuerzo fue delicioso
<GridCube> yo todavía no comí
<Menzador|Work> paninis variados con ensalada macaroni y galletas variados
<Menzador|Work> debes comer, son las 15:00 over there
<Menzador|Work> estarás muy hambriento
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-29
<dan-te> hola
<dan-te> xde
<dan-te> Hola
<dan-te> Hola
<ivedci89> buenas noches tengo el /home lleno segun nautilus y tambien segun df -h  a demas a pesar de eliminar archivos sigue igual vacio papelera y sigue igual... alguien que me ayude a solucionar esto por favor!
#ubuntu-es 2019-06-30
<ivedci89> sudo du -hs /home
<ivedci89> [sudo] password for ivedci:
<ivedci89> 810G	/home
<ivedci89> df -h                   /dev/sda2        827G   810G     0 100% /home
<ivedci89> bueno amigo salgo a ver si un check soluciona algo...
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-22
 * acacio- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-23
<Alexander1712> or
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-26
<pepo_> alguien sabe como se puede configurar el xpose para que se independiente cuando se usan 2 monitores o mas?
#ubuntu-es 2020-06-27
<coloman> Hola
<coloman> tengo una consulta, espero que el canal sea el adecuado
<coloman> Tengo Mint instalado, con dos placadas de video Nvidia gt1050, el problema es que kde no me reconoce el segundo monitor. El monitor esta configurado desde xorg y es activado al arrancar el WM. Si funciona en Cinammon, Xfce y Mate hasta donde probe
<coloman> alguien sabe el porque o como hacerlo funcionar?
